# Waging A Real War On Christmas/Synchronized Hyperspace Event (S.H.E.)



## Finshaggy (Oct 28, 2014)

Halloween marks the beginning of a season in America, and has marked the beginning of a season throughout history.

Halloween marks the first Harvest Festival, then Thanksgiving, the Christmas to New Years, Chinese or Western. Different people in America will celebrate these different ways, and since the Christians in America claim that there is a war on Christmas, I want to wage a real war on Christmas where we take the Holidays BACK. And as Polytheists, we can celebrate AS MANY GODS AS WE WANT.

The "Thanks Giving" or "Halloween" feast has been celebrated since the beginning of farming. That is when the crops were starting to finish and everyone started to have their surplus harvests to share and store up. 2 names for this time are "Mehregan" and "Samhain".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mehregan
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samhain

Then there is Christmas, which is stolen from Mithras. The Roman empire co-oped Christmas to keep the Rural population happy, because they liked to give each other gifts and go out and hunt for mushrooms under pine trees (aka Christmas Gifts) that is why you bring a pine tree in your house, decorate it (like they did) and put presents under it. It is a ceremony that is meant to call on the mushrooms, now it is used to call on a magic fat man.

And people put lights all over their houses in America, so why not take advantage of this and celebrate the Festival of Color and Sight, known as Holi. During this time it is customary to smoke Marijuana, or let the leaves sit in Milk to make a Marijuana beverage. And since the Christians are calling upon Mithras with their Trees and Lights, it is only fair that EVERYONE TAKE MUSHROOMS AND LOOK THAT THE LIGHTS THIS YEAR.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holi


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 28, 2014)

A lot of people think that the Horoscopes are just random star system that people decided "That one looks like a goat" and "That one looks like a lion" and "That one looks like a guy carrying water", then they randomly assigned months to stars. But that is not what happened. Those specific constellations are the specific constellations that the Sun seems to pass though as we go around it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astrology

Astrology is actually a distorted misused form of Ancient Religions. Most of the time Ancient people didn't look to Horoscopes for things like dating or changing jobs, but instead they looked to it for things like farming. Where the could "predict" when to plant their crops, and "predict" when they were going to be able to harvest. We still do this today in the form of "Almanac"s the Almanac can predict the weather and the planetary alignments and everything.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almanac

All of this is based on the Ancient "Ogdoad" which goes all the way back to AT LEAST 2000 BC, so it is 4000 years old AT LEAST. And we still use it today, without it (the Almanac) we would not be able to farm properly. Unless you expect Texans and Idahoans and Nebraskans, etc to grow all your food without ancient Egyptian secrets. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogdoad

Hindus OPENLY Worship Gods that Correspond with the Planets. If you look up "Hindu Equivalent to Mars" you will find it. If you look up "Hindu Equivalent to Luna" you will find it. The Greeks and Romans had a similar faith, which the Egyptians and Sumerians had first. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hindu_deities


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 28, 2014)

We have all heard of the child King of Ancient Egypt "King Tut", but why is he remembered? Is it just because he was a child king? That is definitely not the reason.

Akhenaten was King Tut's dad, and he was Pharaoh before King Tut. He decided that he was God, so he renamed himself "Amenhotep" (Amen is an Ancient Egyptian God, weird that Christians say his name at the end of their prayers). And after changing his name, he had all of the scribes go around Egypt covering up the names of different Gods and changing them to "Aten", who was another God. So he made it where they only Worshiped one God, then he told everyone that HE was that God. In later Egyptian records, historians referred to him as "The Enemy" even though they were from the same Kingdom as him.

King Tut came after his father and restored the Ogdoad. Basically, restored Science to Ancient Egypt. When Egyptians worshiped the Nile they were using "Nileometers" to measure the height of the waters, then doing pretty amazing math to figure out what the volume of the river would be during flood season, and then digging ditches to move the Nile.

When they worshiped the Sun, they were making walls that worked as fake Horizons, so they could make marks on the top of the wall and see how the sun was moving across the sky slowly throughout the year.

The "Ogdoad" and the Temples of the Major Gods simply represent different "Sciences" or "Arts", and religions like Christianity (Monotheism) has ALWAYS been the "Enemy".

Have you ever wondered why Medicine and Law are called "Practices"?
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2014/10/have-you-ever-wondered-why-law-and.html


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 28, 2014)

I know I have mentioned the Ogdoad a lot in the past few days, but if anyone does not know what it is, please go to the wiki link and read about it. But basically it tells you this: The Planets were worshiped as GODS in Egypt and Greece, then in Rome... We even still call the planets the SAME names the Romans did.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogdoad 
So if you believe in Mars and Venus, then YOU believe in the God of Martial Arts and the High Goddess of all Gods. If you use the male and female symbols (the arrows and dashes with the circles that mean male and female), you even RECOGNIZE THE GODS.
Again, if you believe in Mars and Venus, you are a POLYTHEIST.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 28, 2014)

A lot of people are unaware that anyone's Religion in America has Freedoms apart from Christianity. In fact, some people don't even believe other religions exist, even religions that are 12% of Earth's population. If you have never heard of "Shiva" he is worshiped by certain groups of Hindus and Certain groups of Buddhists. He is also worshiped in his "pre-Shiva" form, which is "Rudra". So if we get into all of Shiva's forms, it could be more than 12%. But Shiva himself is worshiped by 12% of the planet.
Here are what India calls "Sadhu"s, they worship Shiva by smoking Marijuana or Hash out of a pipe or paper, but usually a "Chillum" pipe. They wear Rudraksha beads to represent Rudra and the Smoke Marijuana to Represnt Shiva. I do the same. Just because I am in America, does not mean my religion does not exist. I was arrested in Texas for this and they acted like ther ewas no way my religion could possibly involve Marijuana. But I was also 14 and 17 when these happened, so it's not their fault, they just didn't want to listen to a kid. But they were and are dead wrong.







*American Laws Protect A Few Different Things:*
Smoking Marijuana in Public For Shiva Festivals
Religious Public Speech is protected by these rulings, which were both MEANT to defend the most extreme of groups, since they both ruled this way in defense of the Ku Klux Klan.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R._A._V._v._City_of_St._Paul
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capitol_Square_Review_and_Advisory_Board_v._Pinette
NO law shall be made to promote or hinder a religion.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Exercise_Clause
Laws may not be passed that decide how religious doctrine should work
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presbyterian_Church_v._Hull_Church

No one has to prove anything about their religion in court unless they want to
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Ballard

You do not have to define a supreme being. They specifically note that Texas law does not define a supreme being.
http://atheism.about.com/library/decisions/religion/bl_l_ESARylander.htm

This ruling says that individuals do not have religious exemption in the context of a job
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Employment_Division_v._Smith

But religious companies can reject laws they do not agree with according to the Hobby Lobby Ruling.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burwell_v._Hobby_Lobby

Also, Ayahuasca has been ruled legal for religious use by the supreme court, and it is protected by the Religious Freedom Restoration Act.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gonzales_v._O_Centro_Espirita_Beneficente_Uniao_do_Vegetal


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 28, 2014)

The Hobby Lobby Case Is Not Just For Christians

Burwell v. Hobby Lobby, 573 U.S. ___ (2014), is a landmark decision[1][2] by the United States Supreme Court allowing closely held for-profit corporations to be exempt from a law its owners religiously object to if there is a less restrictive means of furthering the law's interest.

I don't agree with companies not paying for birth control, but I want to point out some stuff that the case opened up (this is not meant as legal advice, unless you are in the Tree of Life School Ministry)

Let's break this down. any closely held (so non franchise) corporation is exempt from a law its owners religiously object to, if there is a less restrictive mean of furthering the laws interest. Meaning that as long as the law can still be upheld in regular society (the people buy things themselves) then it is fine.

So as long as the laws interest can be upheld in a "less restrictive way", then the law does not have to be followed within the corporation. So in the example of the Hobby Lobby case they don't pay for the birth control, 100% rejecting the laws on the books and people were forced to go buy there own because this is the "less restrictive way".

So in the case of something like Marijuana and a Shaivite (worshiper of Shiva), you could ignore the law of Marijuana growing and Possession in your Shiva altar space, but outside of the building people would not be allowed to grow or possess. It would be an American Temple. Business in the front, Religion in the back.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Oct 28, 2014)

@rollitup 

Please take this guy off its getting annoying


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 28, 2014)

can you make one short tldr post for lazy people? I read the words hyperspace and christmas so you have me slightly interested. Not "I'm gonna read 5 trillion words" interested, though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 28, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> can you make one short tldr post for lazy people? I read the words hyperspace and christmas so you have me slightly interested. Not "I'm gonna read 5 trillion words" interested, though.


That is what the video was for.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 28, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> That is what the video was for.


dammit, you win. you owe me drugs


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 28, 2014)

If anyone is wondering why I am posting this stuff like a crazy person, the police point guns at me ALL THE TIME for having weed. Not since I have come to Colorado, but in Texas I had at least 10 cops total point guns at me on 3 occasions. Then also people stealing it.

And the way cops are shooting people now, I don't expect to live forever.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 28, 2014)

And that was all me getting arrested for Marijuana btw, not like waging Jihad or anything.


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 28, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Oilahuasca


Tree of life School eh? 

http://www.treeoflifeathome.com


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 28, 2014)

And in case you didn't feel like reading the wall of text, it is my religion they were arresting me for. That is why I made the comparison.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 28, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> Tree of life School eh?
> 
> http://www.treeoflifeathome.com
> 
> View attachment 3282583


Yeah, we study all the way through History, from Hindu to Egypt to Dream Time Archaeology


----------



## Yessica... (Oct 28, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, we study all the way through History, from Hindu to Egypt to Dream Time Archaeology


http://www.treeoflifeathome.com

Tree of Life School: Classical and Christian home schooling.

Sounds kinda one-sided.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Oct 28, 2014)

wat


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 28, 2014)

btw.

If we all take mushrooms and post about going to look at Christmas lights on mushrooms, they are going to hate what they have done for us.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 28, 2014)

Not many people know this, but being a Mayor, Judge or Sheriff usually has NO REQUIREMENTS except to win an election and be a certain age. I have seen people win elections in small towns won with people holding "Honk if You're Voting for X" signs on a busy corner.

Our politicians and news anchors freak out when their twitters blow up, just like everyone else. tweet @GovernorPerry "If you legalize weed you could afford to keep weed from coming across the border"
Share this with anyone that wants to help take back control of the media and politics.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/internet-based-news-cycle.836480/

Here is how to get a political organization started
http://www.fec.gov/ans/answers_pac.shtml

Best way to get a Visa for someone
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O_visa


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 28, 2014)

@anyone that Thinks America is a Christian Nation

1777 Treaty that MADE AMERICA.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moroccan–American_Treaty_of_Friendship

America began as a land of Christians, running from Christians. Then eventually it gained its independence from Britain with the help of a Muslim (Moorish) Empire (before that anyone who say a boat with an american flag would sink the ship). Then we started accepting Jewish, Irish and MANY MANY other refugees.

Here is where the American Flag comes from, we used to be the extension of a trade company.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_India_Trading_Company

Thomas Jefferson had help from a man that no one knows about
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benjamin_Baneker


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 28, 2014)

My 10 year old brother is dead because the doctors would not accept the Hash and Bud in Colorado for a Coma patient. So I have since then found ways to purify it, and change it so it is not illegal. If you don't believe he is dead, I don't care that you don't believe me, but here is the obituary: http://obits.dignitymemorial.com/dignity-memorial/obituary.aspx?n=Mason-Wight&lc=4566&pid=165185158&mid=5558426

If you ever have a family member dying in a coma, go ahead and use this:

Caryophyllene,. It is a Marijuana Terpene used in the Perfume industry to give things a Marijuana smell, and recently I learned that it actually connects with the CB2 (Cannabinoid) receptor, even without any Cannabinoiids. So Caryophyllene has cannabis effects, even when taken outside or without Cannabis. Sources of Carryophyllene include Uziza Pepper 50% of Essential oil) and Indian Bay Leaves (25% of Essential Oil). So taking either of these things can and will increase the effects of the Cannabinoids.

Indole-3-Carbinol can be found in many common vegetables, and it breaks down to activate the CB2 receptor.

Common Rue Essential Oil activates the CB2 receptor.

Then I also learned more about Hash making. Remember when I said that you could use the Concrete making method and the Absolute making method from Dr. Atomic and the Perfume world? Well, there are steps you can take after that to ensure that your Cannabinoids are the BEST they can be.

First you do just like before. Using Lemonene or some other non-Polar solvent, make your Cannabis extract. Then add some kind of Alcohol (Ethanol, Isopropyl or Methanol) let that sit and eventually the Lemonene and Alcohol will separate. Use a Separatory funnel to separate these layers. St this point you have Cannabis absolute, aka medical grade hash in alcohol.

If you add a few drops of Sulfuric acid at this time, all the Cannabinoids will turn into THC Cannabinoids, and all the THC cannabinoids will become pure Delta-9-THC. That method was in the Dr. Atiomic book, I just did not add it before.

There are 2 other methods you can use at this point that I recently found out about.

When you have the medical grade hash, you can treat it with Acetic Acid instead of Sulfuric acid, and this will make THC-0-Acetate, which is a little bit stronger than THC.

or, You can extract the THC in Pyridine instead of alcohol, the add Phosphoryl Chloride, this will make THC-O-Phosphate which is weaker than THC, but can be used in hospitals easier, because it is water soluble which makes it injectable.

I will stop here now because I have made a wall of text, but I have been doing research for like 2 straight days with only like 8 hours of sleep total. So I can continue with this in a few days or weeks.

I decided not to wait a few days or weeks, I am going to continue the Chemistry stuff now.

When I was researching Nootropics a while ago I found what is called "Picamilon", this is a Nootropic which you can buy in America and they actually prescribe it to people in Russia. What it is is GABA powder and Niacin powder, these are both Amino Acids so they both have the properties of both an acid and a base depending on the situation. So during my research over the past few days, I decided to find out how Picamilon is made, and I found something out that may lead to some new Nootropics. Picamilon is just about the easiest Chemical reaction in the world. From what I learned, when you mix to Amino Acids together and apply heat, they will release H20 and form what is called a "Peptide Bond". So simply by putting GABA powder and Niacin powder in water (in equal amounts) and evaporating all the water away, you are creating "Picamilon". This substance has the ability to cross the blood brain barrier better than regular GABA, so it has a much stronger effect on those receptors. But it's not hard to make at all. So I am going to make some of that, and then maybe get some other Amino Acids and see what happens. Usually people wouldn't "invent" new molecules and eat them, but I am following in the footsteps of Sasha Shulgin. I will get some Amino Acids sometime in the next month or 2. Oilahuasca and Marijuasca come first.

I will continue this again later with Hydrogen Bonds and stuff.

I just want to say something that might help people understand this better. And I will help people understand even more when I get into the bonds. But if you want to understand Chemistry at its most BASIC, here is a good thought exercise.

First, accept that Chemical reactions are all just Magnets figuring out what they are attracted to. Chemistry is ALL ABOUT magnets, everything is polar or non-polar, acid or base, etc. and these things are basically all just magnetic responses that chemicals have to each other.

Now, understanding that it is all about Magnets, let's make it more clear with an example. Water. H2O. If you were to take 1 Hydrogen from H2O, suddenly it would be Hydroxide which is pretty much the STRONGEST most reactive base known to man. If you add a Hydroxide material (ex: Calcium Hydroxide) to water, the Hydrogen in the water becomes charged with a negative polarity and can be used to do things like extractions or pickling. Acids are the opposite of that. their Hydrogen is positively charged and is waiting connect to some other molecule. Acids usually have lots of Oxygen ready to attach magnetically to Hydrogen, Hydroxide or Hydrocarbons. If you add an acid to water, it charges the hydrogen in the water with a positive charge, and this can be used for extractions or as cleaning agents.

And when an acid and a base come together, they form a salt. Salts are usually neutral. And water is kind of like a salt, since it is Hydrogen and Oxygen in a higher concentration that in OH (Hydroxide). It is "acidic" hydrogen mixed with "basic" oxygen. It is not actually a salt, but noticing what it is made of can help you understand the magnet concept.

Ok, so as I mentioned before, THC can be treated with Acetic Acid in order to make THC-O-Acetate which is a little stronger by weight than THC itself. This can be done with other things as well. Most people have heard of Heroine and Morphine. Heroine is the Acetate form of Morphine, some people even make it by using vinegar which is about 5% acetic acid.

If you have heard of Choline, it improves brain function and promotes the creation of "AcetylCholine" in the brain, which is the specific thing that regulates dreaming. I am not positive, but I am pretty sure that AcetylCholine is the Acetic Acid treated form of Choline.

I am pretty sure that this process can be done with other things as well, like Catnip extract or possibly things like Kava which has similar effects to Marijuana.

Now, let's look at a THC Molecule.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrahydrocannabinol#mediaviewer/File:Tetrahydrocannabinol.svg

On it are a bunch of Hydrocarbons, a Hydroxide and 2 Hydrogens. Meaning, any Oxygen, Fluorine or Nitrogen could alter it pretty completely. So I wonder if anyone has ever tried pickling their THC (adding Calcium Hydroxide aka Edible Lime to it). Or has anyone ever let Marijuana sit in a Hydrogen Peroxide solution, with maybe an Amino Acid? This could Change it completely also. Or letting it sit in some kind of Nitrogen solution. Morpholine is a Nitrogen and Oxygen, when someone adds morpholine to THC we are going to see some cool new medical applications, maybe.

Also, since Marijuana obviously forms Isomers with Acids (Sulfuric acid and Acetic acid), it might be worth testing other acids. I am pretty sure no one has ever treated THC with Tartaric acid, which is used in some medical applications. And I am almost positive it has never been treated with Malic acid, which is used in some foods and beverages, as well as occurring naturally.

THC could have all kinds of different forms that no one has even tried yet. And I am pretty sure no one has made any kind of 5-MeO-THC or anything like that yet, and from what I understand all it takes it some Methanol and something to activate the reaction in order to Methylate the THC into some X-MeO-form, unless I am mistaken.


----------



## bradburry (Oct 28, 2014)

what happened to your dream root plan o Lord?


----------



## bradburry (Oct 28, 2014)

lord ....what r u doing ?have gone mad?


Finshaggy said:


> My 10 year old brother is dead because the doctors would not accept the Hash and Bud in Colorado for a Coma patient. So I have since then found ways to purify it, and change it so it is not illegal. If you don't believe he is dead, I don't care that you don't believe me, but here is the obituary: http://obits.dignitymemorial.com/dignity-memorial/obituary.aspx?n=Mason-Wight&lc=4566&pid=165185158&mid=5558426
> 
> If you ever have a family member dying in a coma, go ahead and use this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 28, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Again, if you believe in Mars and Venus, you are a POLYTHEIST.


How do you not understand words can mean more than one thing? Mars and Venus are mythical gods as well as modern planets. Same words, different things

Believing in the *planets* Mars and Venus does not make you a polytheist

You give marijuana culture a bad name and a bad image. You're the dude people point to when they say marijuana fries your brain or kills brain cells or is a gateway drug. What you're doing with your social network activity, youtube, RIU, etc. harms the cause, and directly harms yourself

I know none of this will get through to you and you'll keep doing all the same shit you've been doing, but think about that before you post another benign thread that illustrates your tenuous grasp on something as basic as understanding the english language


----------



## bradburry (Oct 29, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How do you not understand words can mean more than one thing? Mars and Venus are mythical gods as well as modern planets. Same words, different things
> 
> Believing in the *planets* Mars and Venus does not make you a polytheist
> 
> ...


 iv got to admit Lord.....he's got a point.



sorry


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## bradburry (Oct 29, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3283056


 your wasting your time ......he is who he is......the Lord .


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## bradburry (Oct 29, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3283063


i dont even know what scymatics are.... but i do know the lord and so does brother @LetsGetCritical


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Oilahuasca Intro





==Day 1==

Here are some methods for Lucid Dreaming that anyone can use.





Soon I will be growing Xhosa Dream Root and Calea Dream Herb, and I will be using them as dream aids, along with Kanna (not Cannabis) and Imphepho. All of these things were employed in "Dream Teas" by ancient people.

Also,
I have some Choline, some Alpha-GPC (a more redily usable form of Choline). This promotes the creation of Acetylcholine in the brain, which regulates dreaming. I took this along with some 5-HTP (5-Hydroxytryptophan, which contains a tryptophan molecule which is the thing that makes you sleepy on thanksgiving, and 5-HTP itself helps the body directly make serotonin) which should help promote dreams.

I have some L-Theanine and Taurine as well, but I did not take those tonight. If I have any memorable dreams I will make a video tomorrow, and if not, I will try another mix or another dose.

Dream herbs seeds should be here in a few days, they will be grown in a few months.

==Day 2==

So last night I don't remember dreaming, but I also do not get the feeling that I just went to sleep, saw darkness and woke up. I feel like I did have a dream. So I think my main issue is going to be remembering my dreams, which I am not very good at right now.

The Biggest mistakes people make when Lucid Dreaming





Dreaming with the Ancestors





I just made a capsule (around 4 PM Colorado time) of Choline, Alpha-GPC, Ginko Bilboa glycosides, 5-HTP & L-Theanine. I am going to see if taking it now instead of right before bed has any different effects. Plus the extra stuff in the capsule.

I just took another capsule of choline, just to add to the effects in case it all burned up from earlier.

I think that these supplements will REALLY be good for dreaming after a little while of building up in my system, so in like a month.

I found some Calea on top of my fridge, so I am going to take it tonight. I made the first half of the video, but it won't be posted until tomorrow when the second half (description of what happens in the morning) can be added to it.

==Day 3==

the Calea did not work perfectly. I do get the feeling I had a dream but I don't remember it. I think it may have been something that was wrong with the boards under my bed that made me focus on that when I woke up instead of remembering my dreams. So I went ahead and fixed that this morning, and it should be easier from now on. My bed is also less lop sided now.

Alright, so I took all the same stuff as the other night, minus the Calea. I don't expect any dreams, but I will post if there are any.

My nose is extremely stuffed and I can't get it unclogged with Camphor etc. So I am going to take some Zyrtec. I looked online, it is Cetirizine (an Anti-Histamine like Benadryl or Datura), so it could have some dream promoting properties of its own. I am taking a 10 mg capsule to unstuff my nose. I don't expect any dreams, but I will write if anything happens.

I just looked up "Zyrtec Dreams" on Google, and it seems that it is actually a common phenomenon, so it is actually pretty possible.

==Day 4==

I know for sure I had a dream last night, but I can not remember it completely. There was some false dichotomy between people (as if we were at a party and it was split between people that drink and people that don't, but it was way different than drinking, I just can't remember what the difference was). And I was on the computer at some point. Other than that, I don't remember anything. I was trying too hard to stay asleep this morning and not hard enough to remember.


@Everyone

You should start writing about your dreams, and eventually try an Ayahuasca ceremony with the intent of entering your dream.

I will be taking another Zyrtec tonight to see what happens, and I might try Benadryl later in the week. I looked it up and people are saying that Benadryl causes vivid dreams.

Just btw, if anyone throws up while taking Ayahusca, ask the person who made it if they put caffeine in it. And if they say they did (which many shamans do, via plants like Ilex) tell them to never give you that again.

Some people seem to think the "Purge" is good, which it can be. But people inducing it with Caffeine are risking people's lives. If someone is going to purge from Caffeine, it should be because they drink so much regularly that it is still in them when they get to the ceremony. That is the Ayahuasca telling them "don't drink so much coffee", instead of it being induced by the person you are supposed to trust.

How to make progress in your lucid Dreams






I took a Zyrtec, my nose was clogged again and I wanted to test it for dreaming. My nose is unclogged, I will write about it if there are any dreams.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 5==

I do not remember my dreams from last night. I think I spend way too much effort in the morning trying to stay asleep and forget everything else. I am going to keep a blank piece of paper and a pencil by my bed from now on, so I can start writing whatever I remember right when I wake up.

Tonight I am trying Cat Herbs to see if they will help me dream. I am going to take Valerian Root & Catnip before I go to sleep (both plants cats love) and I just took some Passion flower (which cats also like to sit in and goes well with Marijuana from what I have read)


I have about 2.5 Grams of Valerian Root and 3 Grams of Catnip in capsules from Nature's Sunshine, I will be taking them in about 2 hours.

Making Cannabis Butter





I am taking another 2 Grams of Valerian Root and 3 Grams of Catnip.

==Day 6==

Ok, so I had the most memorable dream so far, last night.

Everyone was like an artist or something, and we were all (like people in general) being forced to do something. I can't remember if it was art related or not. But it was like we were a non-volunteer army of some kind.

Yage of the East





Marijuana Seedling Transplants





Beer Flavored THC Butter for Cooking







Tonight.

5 Grams Valerian Root. 6 Grams Catnip. And a 5-HTP + Choline + Ginko Bilboa capsule

Just took another 820 mg of Valerian root and 3 Grams of Catnip.

Also just decided to Buccal some Alpha-GPC for the next 5-10 minutes, then going to bed.

==Day 7==

Last night was not lucky, I know I had a dream, but this morning there was construction going on outside and people walking around my bedroom window, so I found myself trying to ignore that instead of trying to remember my dream, and now I have no idea what it was about.

The weekend should be better, no construction should be going on. I don't see why construction needs to start at 8 am anyways, especially when they are not like building a building or anything.

Alright, so I decided that on this "journey" I am going to try something pretty awesome.

I study cultures and history (with some focus on Biochemistry through time), and I have noticed something. You have probably all heard of "Salvia", Salvia actually just means "Sage". Salvia Divinorum is the special kind of sage that you think of automatically when I say "Salvia". Native American's INVENTED this plant by mixing Mint plants (probably American Wild Mint) with Sage Species (Probably White Sage, or Common Sage). NONE of these plants are psychoactive until genetically combined in the Salvia plant, and these natives had NO knowledge of genetic operations as far as we know.

Then there is "Inebriating Mint" which is a Turkish species of Mint, that people use as a Sedative.

Catnip is related to mint.

And even Peppermint is said to have it's own Psychoactive properties to an extent.

Anyone else seeing a pattern here? I have decided that if Ancient man could figure out how to make Diviner's sage (which I want to try to dreaming) who are we to be in the year 2014 and not even trying to make anything new like that?

So I have a plan, and PLEASE steal my idea and let me know what you come up with.
I am going to get some different mint seeds:
Peppermint, Forest Mint, Pennyroyal, Catnip, Australian Mint, Slender Mint, American Wild Mint, Apple Mint, Corsican Mint, Bowles and Inebriating Mint if I can find seeds.

Then I will get different sage seeds:
White Sage, Pineapple Sage, Greek Sage, Chia, Wooly Sage, Baby Sage, Red Sage, Common Sage, Clary, Scarlette Sage and Salvia eventually.

Then I will start mixing pollen all over the place, just to see what happens. Inventing ALL KINDS of new cross breeds, some will have entirely new properties of their own and won't resemble their parents at all (Like Salvia). And hopefully, I can make something that is good for dreaming.

Then, I have plans for even MORE seeds to mix in, but I don't want to give those away yet.

If anyone here would like to see this happen extremely soon, please help us out on this page.
http://www.patreon.com/TreeOfLife

I just ordered some:
Wild Mint (Mentha Arvensis, not the other one)
White Sage
Common Sage
& Mountain Thyme (not a mint or a sage, but in the same family)

So, I will see what I can make. And I hope to order some more soon so that I can get even more genetics in there. Seeds are pretty cheap.

I saw Dracocephalum Moldavica and definitely had to get it. $1.05 for the seed pack WITH shipping.

This garden is already going to be pretty Biodiverse, all just in the mint family.

Just btw.

Once I make new species I will be naming them. Kind of like Marijuana strains, except for it is actual species strains. So the names will have to be Latin, and I will probably need help naming things. So just btw, people in this thread may get to pick the names of plants that don't exist yet, but will soon.

And I just ordered some Apple Mint, lol.

I just ordered something else that I can't believe I forgot before.

Coleus. It was another plant used by the Mazetec people (The inventors of Salvia), and it is in the same plant family as Salvia. So I just spent like $2 on 300 seeds.

The biodiversity here is going to be EPIC and I have hardly even started getting seeds yet.

So far:
Wild Mint
Apple Mint
Common Sage
White Sage
Mountain Thyme
Dragon's Head (Dracocephalum Moldavica)
& a Coleus Mix

And that is just the stuff that goes with Mint. There are also 3 dream plant seeds coming and 2 species of plants growing now, then Marijuana.

If anyone thinks I don't know what I am talking about, just look up "Intergenetic Hybrid" and then try to explain to me what a Genus and Species are except arbitrary classifications that make it easier for us to understand the plant world.

Just took a 10 mg Zyrtec. "Zyrtec Dreams" is a common search on Google and common discussion. And this is the first time I will be ready to write about whatever dream I have when I wake up after taking Zyrtec, so hopefully it works tonight.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 8==

I don't remember much from teh dream last night, but we were running. Not away from anything, but to get to something or somethings or someone.

2 of these plants I am getting are already said to be sedatives. And if you notice, most people don't breed garden plants for their resin glands or for their alkaloid content. But if I start breeding Coleus (Sedative) and Dragon's Head (Sedative) and only let the plants that produce the most hash and the strongest smells breed. That way I could not only end up with "Intergenetic Hybrids" but also "Hybrid Species" that can no longer breed with the parents and are almost a different plant because of their resin mutations.

I think that if I graft 2 plants together during veg, so that they are using each other's root systems to survive for a few weeks maybe a month or so. THEN try to make intergenetic hybrids, using pollen and flowers from plants that are already connected genetically via the grafting process.

I am not sure if the flowers would maybe use genetics from the roots they are on and make regular seeds for another plant, or if it would make hybridization easier, or if it would just work like any other breeding process. But I do want to try it.

And, just btw.
If you know anyone that has cancer or heart disease or anything, I don't know of a single doctor that runs out of options and instead of microwaving the person, saying "Hey, why don't we try some ancient healing".

The ancient people called the people who entered the "spirit world" HEALERS, and MEDICINE MEN.

So if you have any kind of Chronic illness and nothing to lose. Try Salvia, Datura, Ayahuasca, Iboga and anything else that is considered to be able to "teach".

Datura is a poison, so it could even kill cancer while just making you trip.
And I have heard of heart disease being cleared just because someone started eating fresh plants and had NEVER done so in their life.

Planting Marijuana





Marijuana Sprouts





If anyone is wondering where I got the idea to mix plants, there are a few examples in history that I am copying.

Eventually I will start getting some plants in the Oregano family, so that I can copy the ancient "Greeks" (Creteans) in their creation of "Dittany of Crete" which is a plant that you can't find seeds for, and you have to buy a cutting. It has been classified as an Oregano species, but I am personally pretty sure that it is an Intergenetic Hybrid, which left it sterile. But the people of Crete saw it had Psychoactive effects and preserved it by sharing.

You will find a similar story surrounding Salvia. Salvia is a plant that almost always gets reproduced via human intervention (just like Dittany). This means that like Dittany, you will usually find it in cutting form.

I am not sure if Salvia or Dittany are viable to reproduce within their Genera, I have never heard of anyone mixing Salvia with any other sage variety (someone should), but again, flowers of Salvia are rare and it usually reproduces through cuttings.

If you have heard of a mule, it is a cross between a horse and a donkey, and it is sterile. There is some fancy breeding pattern (like back breeding with the parent species) that works as long as you have a female mule I think, but it changed it's breeding ability.

There are also "Ligers" and "Tigons" (depends if the mom or dad is a lion or tiger) and other similar animals.

So either Salvia and Dittany are similar to the mule, and are hybrid species (Sage and Oregano) or they are Intergenetic Hybrids, meaning Sage species mixed with some kind of mint or something. And an Oregano species mixed with some kind of mint or similar species.

So basically, if/when this works (I will be trying to make both Hybrid species & Intergenetic Hybrids) I expect that these plants will not be easy to breed further, and will have to be spread by cuttings. And these examples are where I got this idea.

Morning Glory Germination





Syrian Rue Germination





How to grow without a huge bill (growing with CFLs)
hhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IveOqIFplw

Tonight (right now) I am taking
5 Grams Valerian Root, 3 Grams Catnip, 1 Gram Common Sage, 3.5 Grams Damiana, 360 mg Passion Flower.

==Day 9==

I think I need to make sure to take Choline supplements from now on.

I woke up and I had a dream to write down, and while reaching to get the paper and pencil to write it down, it completely escaped me.

So, tonight I am going to weigh out 300 mg of Alpha-GPC, which is the recommended dose, but I have not taken that much yet because I was also taking Choline.

So 300 mg Alpha-GPC, then 25 mg 5-HTP and around 25 mg L-Theanine. Then someone said that Vitamin B6 is good for dreaming. So, I will take 100 mg of that also, all around midnight.

Someone on another site asked if I had any childhood dreams I remembered, I wrote this and decided to copy it here.

I had a dream where I walked into a concrete building with spray-painting all over it, inside there was a hallway I walked down. The hallway was concrete and had like lit up movie posters all down the hallway on the left, and pillars on the right. At the end of the hall their was a staircase and I went up it and the next floor was an identical hallway. I kept going up and up and at the top room there was a guy that was like 20 something an we were all teenagers and me and my best friend at the time (around kindergarten) weren't really paying attention, then the guy ran down a hallway and all the kids followed. Down the hallway there was a bunch of colored tubes that we could choose to go down, so all the kids went in pairs down the different color tubes. Me and my friend did not have a tube to go down, but then we found some school lunch room tables that were folded up and moved them to find a maroon tube. We went down the maroon tube and at the end of the tube there was a concrete room with concrete walls, and in the middle was a concrete staircase that took up the whole room, like the walls were each end of the staircase. And then we looked at the ceiling and a person that was folded up like a bat fell down towards us from the ceiling and I woke up.

Then there was one where we were running around an ancient place with tons of columns and high ceilings and we went into a drawer and found a paperclip and the paperclip was very important for some reason but I can't remember why.

I think the act of remembering my old dreams itself is going to be good for dreaming. If you are having a hard time dreaming, try thinking of old dreams. I feel like it is definitely a good idea.

I just set up a capsule of 300 mg Alpha-GPC, around 25 mg of 5-HTP, around 25 mg of L-Theanine and 200 mg of B6.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 10==

Ok, so I had too much stuff today to focus on dreaming last night. I had to get a bunch of stuff for cooking and planting seeds. So my mind was just too busy, and I might have taken the Alpha-GPC and B6 too soon, because I wasn't even sure if I was going to be able to go to sleep when I laid down at first. I was just way to aware of my thoughts.

But I ordered some more seeds, and now I will have PLENTY of genetics to play with.

Here is what I had before:
Wild Mint
Apple Mint
Common Sage
White Sage
Mountain Thyme
Dragon's Head (Dracocephalum Moldavica)
& a Coleus Mix

Just ordered some:
Pennyroyal
Blue Sage
Clary Sage
Syrian Oregano (Biblical Hysop)
Catnip
Mother of Thyme
Oregano
Rosemary
Lavender
Spearmint
Wild Dagga
Black Horehound
&
Water Mint

==Day 11==

Last night I had a dream. I was cooking Marijuana bread and stuff and someone wanted to compete with me for some reason, and then I got some mint seeds and when I looked at where they were planted they were all like 5 inches tall already with tons of leaves. I don't remember anything else though.

Tonight I am going to take a Zyrtec and see what happens.

==Day 12==

No dreams that I can remember, but I feel like I had a dream that was too regular for me to tell between it and real life now and last night.

I am going to make a family chart so that anyone that wants to try to breed plants can, and they will know what has the best chances of breeding successfully based on the chart, and certain plants that will tie parts of the chart together.

Nepetoideae (we'll call this a "Group") includes 3 "Tribes" only 2 of which have many species to work with, but the third may come in handy for someone: Mentheae, Ocimeae & Elscholtzieae.

Mentheae:

Salvia (Sages)
Romarinus (Rosemary group)
Lepechinia (Pitcher's Sages)

Nepeta (Catnip group)
Dracophalum (Dragon's Head group)
Agastache (Giant Hyssop)

Origanum (Oreganos)
Thymus (Thymes)

Mentha (Mints)
Saturja (Summer Savory)
Clinopodium
Bystropogon
Pycnanthemum (Mountain Mints)
Monarda (Bee Balm)
Dicerandra
Conradina (False Rosemary)

ALL of those are EXTREMELY CLOSELY RELATED, here is their sister "tribe".

Ocimeae:

Lavandula (Lavenders)
Siphocranion

Isodon
Haceola
Hyptis (Bushmints)

Orthosiphon
Ocimum (Basils)
Plectranthus (Spurflowers)
Solenostemon (Coleus)

Then there are "Cousin" Tribes.

Scutellaroideae:

Holmskioldia (Chinese Hat Plant)
Scutellaria (Skullcaps)

Lamiodeae:

Pogostemon (related to all Lamiodeae)

Phlomis (Jerusalem Sage)
Lamium (Dead Nettle)

Leonorus

Marubium

Moluccella

Rydingia
Leonotis

Stachys (Betony or Hedgenettle)
Sideritis (Mountain Tea)

Stenogyne
Phyllostegia

That is it (as far as we have genetically) of the Nepetoideae, but that is not the end of the larger "mint" family. So more chart to come later.

And in case anyone cares, and just so I can see what goes where. I am going to post the list of what I got here.

Wild Mint (Metha)
Apple Mint (Mentha)
Common Sage (Salvia)
White Sage (Salvia)
Mountain Thyme (Acinos)
Dragon's Head (Dracocephalum)
Coleus Mix (Solenostemon)
Pennyroyal (Mentha)
Blue Sage (Salvia)
Clary Sage (Salvia)
Syrian Oregano (Origanum)
Catnip (Nepeta)
Mother of Thyme (Thymus)
Oregano (Origanum)
Rosemary (Rosemarinus)
Lavender (Lavandula)
Spearmint (Mentha)
Wild Dagga (Leonotis)
Black Horehound (Marrubium)
&
Water Mint (Mentha)

Also, there is a strange Genus "Mesona" which is basically between Skullcap and Basil, which ties the chart together basically.

doing this is kind of like going to a Rain-forest (like in Mexico or Greece or Syria or something, based on the Genetics) and looking for a new species. So, something awesome could come out of this for sure.

Here are the Hybrids I can attempt with the seeds I am getting.

Mint Hybrid Species:
Wild Mint x Apple Mint
Wild Mint x Pennyroyal
Wild Mint x Spear Mint
Wild Mint x Water Mint
Apple Mint x Pennyroyal
Apple Mint x Spear Mint
Apple Mint x Water Mint
Pennyroyal x Spear Mint
Pennyroyal x Water Mint
Spear Mint x Water Mint = Pepper Mint

Sage Hybrid Species
Common Sage x White Sage
Common Sage x Blue Sage
Common Sage x Clary Sage
White Sage x Blue Sage
White Sage x Clary Sage
Blue Sage x Clary Sage

Oregano Hybrid Species:
Syrian Oregano x Standard Oregano

INTERGENETIC HYBRID Possibilities:

Sage Species x Rosemary
Catnip x Dragon's Head
Oregano Species x Mother of Thyme
Lavender x Coleus
Horehound x Leonotis

And those are all plants that are extremely closely related. There is also the possibility of.

Sage Species x Mint Species
Mint Species x Rosemary
Mint Species x Catnip
Sage Species x Catnip
Mint Species x Dragon's Head
Sage Species x Dragon's Head
Mint Species x Oregano Species
Sage Species x Oregano Species
Mint Species x Mother of Thyme
Sage Species x Mother of Thyme

Those are less likely to succeed in breeding, but still have a chance.

And it is possible to even go a step further, but I think that I should try all these first and see what happens.

The most stable possible Intergenetic Hybrids from Earlier:
Sage Species x Rosemary
Catnip x Dragon's Head
Oregano Species x Mother of Thyme
Lavender x Coleus
Horehound x Leonotis

I just added some more seeds to the list, so there are some more stable combos to try.

Thyme
Lemon Thyme
Basil
Chinese Medical Plant (Giant Hyssop)
Red Bee Balm
Summer Savory

So now there are mixes possible with...

Mint Species x Summer Savory
Mint Species x Red Bee Balm
Oregano Species x Thyme Species
Coleus x Basil
Catnip x Chinese Medical Plant
Dragon's Head x Chinese Medical Plant

the Acinos is compared to Thyme by people, but it is not on the genetic tree officially yet. So, I think it might be able to breed into the Thyme or Oregano genera.

Tonight I am going to try 1 Zyrtec and 810 mg of Valerian Root.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 13==

No dreams last night from what I can remember, most of the seeds should be here around the 1st, so only like 5 days and this whole thing really gets started.

Marijuana Update





Morning Glory Update





Just something random.

If anyone ever reads this that happens to live in Mckinney Texas or Australia.

1st. Those trees that people in Australia call "Waddle trees" are Acacias, aka "The Tree of Life".

2nd. In Mckinney Texas, across from Boyd Highschool (in the little neighborhood there), unless they built something new there, when you walk straight in and down to wherever the little park is. If you look right next to the park there are trees that have little oval leaves that kind of look like palm leaves, and big spikes, some possibly as big as your pinky. These trees are native to Texas.

Everyone should take seeds and cuttings from these trees and grow them anywhere you can.

Also,
If you are ever in West or Southern Texas, or New Mexico or Arizona. And you see a short bush that has kind of furry leaves, big white trumpet flowers and thorny green seed pods. Take the seeds and plant them somewhere. This is Datura.

And if you are in Louisiana or around there (I saw it in the back yard of Red River Academy), and you see a little plant with weird pink flowers that look like a pink dandelion, and leaves that are kind of like palm leaves, and when you touch them the leaves close. This is Illinois Bundleflower, which is a similar plant to Mimosa Hostilis.

Tonight I am trying 2 Zyrtec, so 20 mg.

==Day 14==

I think I have a theory as to why I don't dream regularly.

How many of you go to sleep most nights either watching TV and getting bored or thinking "Finally, done" with whatever you were doing all day?

I think that is my problem. I'm not like doing random busy work, I am doing a few things that are going to take months if not years to finish. And most nights I go to sleep thinking "It's too late and I shouldn't be up right now" or "I guess I can stop here" ex: It is 1:57 am where I am right now.

If I were to have a day where I felt like "Finally, done". I think I would almost absolutely have a dream. Because there would be nothing that I would have to wake up and focus on (I usually have writing or something to do early in the morning, because the ideas are in my head or I texted myself on my phone the night before what to do in the morning)

Anyways. I am going to try a Zyrtec and some Valerian Root together tonight.

Syrian Rue Sprouts





Tonight, 1 Zyrtec, 1.6 g Valerian Root and 1.2 g Catnip.

==Day 15==

No Dreams

When I start breeding Bud (And I will be) I am going to be breeding THCv strains. So probably start with Durban Poison and mix in different Milawi strains, African Strains, Mexican strains and some good Sativas.

Just in case anyone lives in Texas, New York, Florida, New Mexico, Southern California, etc.

If you get bud with seeds in it, SAVE THOSE SEEDS. The only difference between reggie (seedy bud) and Dank bud (seedless) is that the males were killed, seeds were not produced, and the plant focused all it's energy on making buds hoping to attract a bug with some pollen on it.

So if you take Compressed Mexico Import Brick Weed, or just Reggie, and put those seeds in the right conditions, they WILL be plants. And there are people ALL OVER THE WORLD paying like 10-50 dollars for seeds. And if you breed your own strain using reggie genetics (Basically Land Race Genetics) you can get a new strain going that no one has ever seen before.

Ok, I have had this idea, but I did not have the scientific words for it until now.

My idea was that if I took different garden herbs (Catnip, Dragon's head, etc) that have psychoactive effects, and breed only the plants that have the strongest smells and make the most hash, I would get a better (for our uses) breed of plant.

I got the idea from Marijuana, obviously the plant didn't have a reason to evolve the way it is, we selected it, like we have with Bananas and Dogs, etc.

This in evolutionary theory is known as "Pollination Syndrome", the plants with the biggest glands and the strongest smells and the most colors, gets pollinated which has led to changes over time that we can see in plants (for example their are plants that basically have airplane runways on their flowers so that bees know where to go).

So, I now have something behind that theory.

And if anyone is doubting the Cross Genus thing (like Mixing Mint with Sage) look up "Intergenetic Hybrid". And "Angiosperm". Which both point to me being able to do this with these plants.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 16==

Datura Stramonium Germination





Catnip Germination





Wild Dagga Germination





Coleus Germination





Syrian Oregano Germination





2.1 g Damiana & 1.2 g of Valerian Root

In Mexico Damiana is used with Marijuana or Alcohol. So maybe they will make a good dream mix.


----------



## bradburry (Oct 29, 2014)

am i in the wrong thread??


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 29, 2014)

bradburry said:


> what happened to your dream root plan o Lord?


Are you saying that finshaggy is the Lord? Blasphemy.Only George is the Lord


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 17==

No Dreams

Ghost Train Haze Update





Illinois Bundleflower Update





Morning Glory Update





San Pedro Germination





Animals (including people) only exist because some plants decided not to poison us, because we eat their fruit and shit out their seeds in new places.

So if you eat Apples, Lemons, Oranges, Watermelons, Pumpkins, Tomatoes, or anything that has seeds. Or if you know where to get Marijuana with seeds. Collect some seeds up, and take them out after winter, mix them into a bag of soil. Then throw that soil on the side of highways and in the woods and on the side of businesses that have sprinklers, etc.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 18==

Taking 3.5 g Damiana and 360 mg Passion flower now, I will take some Valerian Root before bed.

Once I have some herbs I will start paying more attention to journaling and doing things like writing "awake" on my hand. I just want to try all kinds of stuff and see if there is like a magic bullet.

Fox Farm & Stress





Foliar Feeding





Marijuana Update





Tickle Me plant Update





Catnip Sprouts


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Coleus Sprouts





Xhosa Sprout





Datura Sprouts





Calea Sprouts





I just want to point something out to people, I am not doing this to try to be some kind of Herbalist or anything like that, this is my religion.

Different plants contain different alkaloids and terpenes, which help you to contact what are known as "Gods" or "Plant Teachers" however you want to word it. I am only here to help bring those spirits into the world, not to prove anything to anyone.

And most of you have probably experienced what ancient people called "Shiva", you just call it something different. The modern name for "Shiva" in English is "I am so High right now".

Root Stimulation Mix





I got a mystery plant, no idea what it is. I had a dry brick of Coco, so I put it in a 10 gallon trashcan full of hot water and shoved it down to the bottom until it broke apart. Then I stuck a lid on top of the trash can so no fungus would get in, but the soil would remain moist.

I had no idea there was anything in there, but there are some stringy little plants that popped up (probably because they had no chance of getting light, so they are stretched) and they each have 2 little red leaves (probably because they could not get light so couldn't turn green). I have no idea what kind of plant it is, but I transplanted them into a cup, and I think I have 6 in 1 cup. I will do updates, I have no idea what they are, but has anyone ever had seeds grow out of their coco?

They claim our efforts are futile, I know they lyin, the only thing thats futile is never trying.

Just btw, you can find most of these plants in Garden centers (Home Depot, Wal Mart, etc) in seed and small plant version, even the Cacti.

Some can even be found growing as weeds, ALL of them actually, each one just has a different area that it grows naturally. Most weeds and garden herbs are actually all weeds, depending where you are and how common the plant is.

Trying another Zyrtec and some Valerian Root tonight.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 19==

I am working on a list, and I am wondering if anyone knows of any natural plants that anyone can find anywhere. Once this list is done, anyone that reads it should be able to find themselves a natural Anti-Depressant or even just mood elevator.

While working on this, I accidentally came across the phrase Oilhuasca. I make my own essential oils from Cinnamon and Lemon Peel and Peppermint leaf and all that, and I have been wanting to do some "Pihkal" and "Tihkal" type smell research. So when I was researching plants that activate these receptors, and found the phrase "Oilhuasca" a whole new landscape opened up in front of me. I AM NOT CLAIMING TO BE AN OILAHUASCA EXPERT, DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH AFTER READING.

I recently found out that Bitter Orange extract is like Norepinephrine, which really made me second think for a second. I knew Ephedra contained Ephedra which is used to make meth, but that never interested me. And I also knew that MDA/MDMA could be make from Black Pepper or Sassafras, but I don't want to be an ecstasy cook.

And I have known about Entheogens, everything from San Pedro, to Datura to Amanita or Marijuana and Betel. I have read about almost everything and have tried a few things. But these are always classified as "Psychedelic" or "Stimulant" or "Sedative". And most of the stuff people are looking for are "Opiate Replacements" or "Marijuana Replacements" and I am not really interested in Opium, or replacing Marijuana.

So, we know of plants that contain DMT, and LSA and Mescaline, but we don't really pay attention to the plants that act on those SAME receptors, just in a lighter way. So, why not do that now?

I can hardly find anything about this stuff online, but some people have posted some stuff and here is what I can find.

Graviola- 5-HT1a Agonist
Black Cohosh- 5-HT1A, 5-HT1D & 5-HT7 Binding
C. Foetida L.- 5-HT1A Agonist
Yokukansan- 5-HT1A Agonist

DMT hits ALL of these, and can be found in tons of plants.

If anyone can find something that binds/agonizes the 5-HT1B receptor, please post it. All I can find that is not a prescription is TFMPP, but that is not from a plant. There are also "Triptans" but they are also not natural.

I can't find anything that goes to the 5-HT1D receptor except black Cohosh.

St. John's Wort should be on here, I just can't find out where. And 5-HTP, L-Theanine and L-Tryprophan can help also, but I am not sure if they are specific in their action. Kanna should be on here, but I don't know exactly where. And maybe Rhodiola rosea, Albizia lebbeck & Albizia julibrissin.

I read some where that these are 5-HT1 Receptor Agonists:
Turmeric, Ginger, Ginko Bilboa, Lemon Essential Oil, Rauwolfia, Valerian, Yohimbe

(also from what I have read)
Elmicin & Myristicin (in Nutmeg)- 5-HT2A Agonist
Estragole (in Sweet Basil)- 5-HT2A Agonist
Safrole (in Sassafras)- 5-HT2A Agonist

Those 4 oils are the main oils used in Oilahuasca, please name more if you know them. They say they can be taken by swallowing, huffing or rubbing it on your skin.

Some people report Black Pepper being of use by adding Peperidine to the body, some claim black pepper made things weaker. Just thought I would add that here. Making Pepper tea with water and filtering out the solids can help keep the good stuff in and keep the bad stuff out they say. And Synephrine might do something with the pepper. Also, L-Lysine can be used instead of pepper.

These next oils are the oils you need to activate them.
Cinnamon Bark- CYP2A6 & CYP2E1 Inhibitor (It will deplete your liver's Glutithione) Taken 1 Hour before Allybenzene,
Clove Leaf- CYP2C9, CYP3A4, CYP1A1 & CYP1B1 Inhibitor
German Chamomile- CYP1A2 Inhibitor (Caffeine may also do this)

Also
GoldenSseal & Echinacea purpurea very effectively do the same thing. And people have reported using Vitamin B9 or Almond extract or Star Anise Extract and Tangerine Peels or Extract.

And from what I am finding now, Black seed oil, 50% EGCG, Valerian root oil, Pomegranate, Vitamin B9, 40% Ellagic extract, Rooibos 20% Gallic acid extract, Rutin, B3 & Kudzu are best here. THC is also said to have an effect here.

I have read something about DMSO being used with these, not exactly sure on this though.

This supposedly only leaves a few enzymes to break things down, rendering these things orally active. They may not work for everyone, and dosage is unsure at this point. But people have reported better results with Phenethylamine (Some people say you NEED to take it with your Allylbenzene, or at least some kind of 'amine' like Tryptamine) and Phenelalanine. As well as Coffee and Cayenne Pepper. Milk may also do something, it contains a few things like Tryptophan and Choline.

The 4 Oils listed are "AllylBenzenes", here is a larger list, but I am not sure if anyone has ever tried to Oilahuasca these yet, and I do not know if it is safe, so I am not suggesting anyone try these, they are just here for the sake of discussing them so people in the future can be safe.

Anethole, Apiol, Asarone, Carpacin, Chavibetol, Chavicol, Dillapiole, Eugenol, Isoeugenol, Isosafrole, Methyl Eugenol, Methyl Isoeugenol,

And since Cinnamon is a Phenylpropanoid, and Phenylpropanoids are made from Phenelalamine, and people who took Phenelalamine claim to get better results. I decided to post a list of Phenylpropanoids also.

Caffeyl Alcohol, Cinnamaldehyde, Cinnamyl alcohol, alpha-Cyno-4-hydroxycinnamic acid, Ethyl Cinnamate, Lignin, 2,4-Methlenedioxypropiophenone, Neoflavonoids, Nordihydroguaiaretic acid, Phenylpropanoic acid, Phloretic acid, Rhododendrin & Suberin.


Here are the things that you need to make sure the Oil works.

Star Anise Extract or B9 for CYP2C9 Induction

Most important things:
CYP2C9 Induction
Alcohol Dehydrogenase Induction
Aldehyde Dehydrogenase Inhibition
Piperidine and or Dimethylamine Supplementation
Methyl from foods
Exercise or compounds that produce effects like exercise

Less important, but still factors:
SSAO Inhibition (Caffeine, Phenethylamine, Phenelalamine, Tryptamine)
MAO-A Induction
MAO-B Induction
NDMA Antagonism
Prolactin Inhibition

Here are some Piperadines (Pepper Replacement)
Thioridazine, Haloperidol, Mesoridazine, Raloxifene, Loperamide, Risperidone & Paroxetine

Peppermint oil has also been talked about as a possible base instead of the Allylbenzenes.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

And there is an Oilhuasca diet you are supposed to keep up for a day or so before the Oilahusca, because some foods naturally counteract these effects you are looking for. If you take lots of Vitamins and stuff too, some of those could get in the way. If you look up "Oilahuasca Diet" you can find it.

No one seems to have mentioned this, but MAOIs could help in this also. But do not eat Chocolate, Cheese or Alcohol if you take MAOIs.

Hungarian Parsley Seed is a better source of Myristicin, just found that out. And the effects of it when activated properly are said to be like Mescaline and MDMA together. The P450 Enzymes CYP1A2 & CYP3A4 are what break this down and need to be inhibited. CYP2D6 could also play a big role.

Elmicin is something you either needs Chromotography type knowledge to get, or you have to buy it in small quantities. When activated properly it is like Mescaline, when activated wrong it is like Melatonin (sleepy). CYP1A1, CYP1B1, CYP1A2, CYP2A6, CYP2C9, CYP2A6, CYP2C9 & CYP2E1 are what are needed to be inhibited to activate this. CYP2D6 could also play an important role.

Safrole is like MDMA when activated properly and like Melatonin when not. CYP2A6, CYP2C9, and CYP2E1 are most important for this. CYP2D6 could also be important.

Methyl Chavicol when activated properly is like a light speedy LSD, when activated wrong it is said to be almost like Marijuana. CYP1A2 and CYP2A6 inhibit it, and CYP2D6 could also be important.

If the CYP2D6 Enzyme is inhibited with all the others, these are possibly visually hallucinogenic Oilahuascas. And the Methyl Chavicol doesn't build a tolerance (the others do) it actually gets stronger for you every time you use it, or you can use less.

Dill seed extract also is said to be able to be used. As one of the main things, like in place of the Chavicol.

And apparently you can turn the main ingredients into 3 different forms, depending what you take:
Dimethylamine, Piperidine and the Pyrrolidine derivatives
Piperidine is said to be the strongest and is made by having Pepper or a Pepper replacement in your system.

And Apparently Elami oil can be activated by Valerian Root of Chinese origin, Coffee, Almond Extract & Glycerin (the stuff E-Cig liquid is made of), and nothing else. And it is like Mescaline. Someone told that guy that he didn't even need the Valerian root, and if he had added Vanilla or Cumin oil to his coffee, it could have been even stronger. So basically if someone were to drink a Nutmeg, Vanilla, Almond Coffee... They could trip and not even expect it.

Ok, so I just read coffee inhibits Xanthine Oxidase, which is key is some people while other people can get effects just fine without the inhibitor there. But to be safe, if you want to ever try any of these, take a small amount of caffeine or drink a cup of coffee and see if it helps. (I will be trying all this stuff as soon as I can grow or order all the stuff for it)

Someone else said that Valerian Root oil might actually be the key, because it Inhibits CYP2C9. Lol. So, I guess the key is just to try as many Inhibitors as possible, and try not to take to much of the base oil so that you don't trip too hard.

Valerian Root, B9, Anise seed are all interchangeable or to be used together
or replaced with:
DHEA (dehydroepiandrosterone)
Eugenol (inhibits/induces CYP2C9)
Ginkgo biloba (inhibits/induces CYP2C9)
Licorice (inhibits/induces CYP2C9)
Milk Thistle
Resveratrol (inhibits CYP2C9)
Saint John’s Wort (inhibits/induces CYP2C9)
Turmeric (inhibits/induces CYP2C9)

Pepper tea, with the solids taken out, seems to be the best thing for creating the base base.

L-Lysine is said to really help the pepper.

Vanilla and Cinnamon seem to be interchangable. They are both Aldehydes.

German Chamomile does the best at blocking CYP1A2, but you can use Cayenne Peppers or Tangeretin.

CYP2A6 can be inhibited by:
Almond Extract, Anise oil, Benzaldehyde, Cinnamaldehyde, Lemon oil, Lime oil, Orange oil, Limonene, Tangerine oil, Lemongrass oil, Nicotine

CYP2D6 Inhibition could mean the difference between Psychedelic effects and no effects. Here are the things that inhibit it:
CBD (Cannabidiol from Cannabis), Echinacea Purpurea, Pomegranate, Pummelo, Calamus oil, Kava, Black Cohosh

CYP3A4 is important to inhibit, which can be done with:
Catechin, Clove oil, Dill seed oil, Ginger, Goldenseal, Pomegranate, Cinnamon & Kava.

Kudzu seems to help protect it after it is formed. This can be replaced by Gallic Acid, Soy Isoflavones, Glycerin, Caffeine or Benzaldehydge.

And if anyone were to try these things with Mescaline or MDMA or DMT, they would probably get some awesome effects. I am not sure if anyone has tried it yet, but there may be other versions of Ayahuasca to make, where you take DMT orally and have it made into something else by inhibiting certain enzymes.

Cayenne Peppers promote Endophines and Adrenaline, so they also put things in the body that are helpful.

Just to add, It would probably also be good to take Phenethylamine, Phenelalamine, Tryptamine or even just Choline or Tryptophan or 5-HTP if that is all you can get.

From what I read earlier, any NMDA antagonist would be beneficial, but not crucial in the mix. This makes sense to me, because NMDA antagonists are things like, Ecstasy or Cough Medicine (Delsym) or MXE. So it would make sense that having something that has these effects would kind of kick the whole thing into a full blown experience.

So, Dextromotphan, that is what is in Cough Syrup and it is legal to buy, posses, etc. It is not any kind of drug. MXE is legal to buy and posses, but you are not allowed to take it unless you are a member of the Church of NeuroScience.

There are also plants that have these effects:
Uncaria Rhynchophyllia
Psychotria Colorata
Huperzia Serrata

Then there is the addition option of Prolactin Inhibition, which can be done with:
Zinc, Ginko Vitamin E, B6, Almonds or Almond Extract & Magnesium
And possibly by anything that releases Dopamine or acts like it. So L-DOPA, THC, and a few other things maybe.

Also,
Once I get these plants grown and have a bunch of Mint and Sage and Coleus and all that, I will start making extractions and essential oils of all the plants I am growing, then I will start breeding the plants together and making new plants with new smells. And once I have all of that going, I will start making bulk extractions of things like Roses, to get Damascone, etc. And start making analogues of common perfume smells, analogues that NO ONE has ever smelled before. All it takes is some Benzene structures, or Methyl structures, or an Acetone like structure, and entirely new molecules with entirely new smells can be made.

Most of these things are active with a few drops. And Methyl Chavicol gets STRONGER as you use it, so eventually you could just smell it in the air and feel some STRONG effects. If you did all the preliminary, you could possibly get effects just from the smell without building your reverse tolerance.

Trying some Benadryl tonight.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 29, 2014)

You should get a job finshaggy


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 20==

I had a dream last night, but I can't remember it exactly. I am pretty sure it was about enzymes and stuff, but I feel like it was the same as a dream I had a few months ago before I knew about the Enzyme stuff. So I think I am thinking on Enzymes just because I can't remember what it was.

Now that I know Oilahuasca exists, the Synchronized Hyperspace Event (S.H.E.) will be a lot easier to share with everyone.

This Christmas season, I am going to be complaining about a "War on Christmas" where I am going to complain that there are people dressing like Santa, putting up Christmas lights, and NOT taking any Hallucinogenic substances. It's HERESY.

If people are going to celebrate Christmas, they need to celebrate it all the way. So now that I know about Oilahuasca, I am going to test it out, make some videos showing people how to make a cup of coffee that can make you feel like you are on Ecstasy.

THAT is what Christmas lights are FOR. End the war on Christmas!

Benadryl again tonight, with some B6. It worked last time, so maybe it will work again.

==Day 21==

I had a dream about some kind of machine someone was using, but I don't remember what the machine was or who the person was. It was kind of like the machine that is in the light when you take DMT, but it was more solid and easier to understand, like less 4 dimensional. But I still didn't know what it was I don't think.

Just something I randomly thought of, if anyone wants to learn about dream stuff, you should look up "Imhotep" he was the first person to be recorded in history who was not royal or mythical. He invented surgery and tons of other stuff and was the Pharaoh's dream interpreter (vizier), but mainly he was the first person that found out you could solve modern problems by reading old books. Basically, he solves a famine/drought by reading about how they had droughts in the past.

They thought he was a magician, and a really good one. But really, he just read some books about the past and was like "Hey, we have that problem now".

If anyone is following this and doesn't want to sort through the pages and pages, here is where the videos are posted. And I will soon be posting Oilahuasca videos. No one else on youtube has made one yet. Someone else should.
https://www.youtube.com/user/CandidMcKinney/videos

If anyone wants to get in to dream stuff, but doesn't want to spend the money involved in any of the processes. You can get FREE (you earn it for writing, which everyone on the internet does) through Devtome.

If you have heard of Bitcoin, there is another coin called "Devcoin". You earn FREE Devcoins for every 1,000 words you write on Devtome. To make a Devtome account, search Google for "Devcoin Official" and there will be a thread on Bitcoin talk. Talk to the people there, and they can tell you how to make a Devtome account (you just have to talk to a certain admin and they will make the account).

Once you have an account you just write your words, then in about a month or so you get paid Devcoins into your Devcoin wallet.
Here is a link to check how long everything has left:
http://dvccountdown.blisteringdevelopers.com/

Then you can use those Devcoins to either buy other coins (Like PoS coins, which allow you to earn money by having coins in your wallet, like Hobonickle.

Or, you can trade your Devcoins for Bitcoins on a website like:
https://vircurex.com/welcome/index?alt= ... &locale=en

And, Paypal accepts Bitcoins now.

And just btw, if anyone actually looked up Imhotep and found him interesting. Here is a WHOLE BUNCH of stuff similar to that, much of which is not taught to you in schools, but is definitely real. Most of it is in stone.
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2014/08/b ... earth.html

I did some more personal research on Oilahuasca and found some interesting things.

I am sure the Enzymes have a lot to do with the effects, because apparently people get the Oilahuasca effects from just a few drops. So, by listing these compounds I am not saying that they are the reason for the effects of Oilahuasca, but they are in these plants.

Pepper = Peperidine (Supplement: BioPeridine, available on Amazon)
Anise = Anethole (a Phenethylamine)
Parsley & Dill = Apiole (a Phenethylamine)
Acorus Calamus = Asarone (a Phenethylamine)
Betel = Chavicol (a Phenethylamine that is a stimulant without enzyme inhibitors)
Elemi = Elemicin (a Phenethylamine, many say it feels like Mescaline when activated)
Basil = Methyl Chavicol (a Phenethylamine)
Clove = Eugenol (a Phenethylamine)
Raw Soy Beans = Phenethylamine
Mucuna Seed = L-DOPA and tons of Tryptamines

All of these are things that can help in Oilahuasca. You can also get Oxytocin nose spray or tongue drops, I have not heard of anyone trying it, but it makes sense that this would help, since things like Ecstasy release Oxytocin.

A thing that HAS been used to boost the experience is NMDA Receptor Antagonists, which is another trait ecstasy has. Which can be found in DXM (Delsym Cough Syrup) or in a few different plants. But just like the oils, if these things are added, it should be in small amounts since you are turning off the enzymes in your body that usually break these things down.

Procedure, in plain English:

The pepper would be made into a tea. Solids filtered out.

Then you would get some Anise Oil, B9 or Valerian Root (of Chinese Origin, according to the forums)

So that is your Pepperidine, and you activators. Now you need your Enzyme Inhibitors. You can add L-Lysine, but it is not necessary.

Vanilla and Cinnamon work, pick one or both. You also need the Aldehyde structure from one of these.

Next. German Chamomile, Cayenne Pepper Capsules or Tangerine Skin extract/capsules

Then
Almond extract, Anise Oil (if you already had it), Cinnamon, Lemon peel oil, Lime peel oil, or a cigarette or nicotine gum if you can't find anything else.

Then
CBD, Echinacea Purea, Pomegranate, Pummelo, or Calamus Oil.

Then
Clove oil, Catechin, Dill seed Oil or Goldenseal.

Then Kudzu or Glycerin or Caffeine

Not ALL of these things are neccisarry, but if you do 1 thing in each list, you should get VERY strong effects from whatever you take.

And according to the forums, the best thing to take is Sweet Basil Extract, in it's pure form, it is known as "Methyl Chavicol".

Take all that other stuff like 30 minutes to an hour before the Basil Extract, and redose the B9, Anise or Valerian root to keep the effects going without taking more. According to the forums.

Calea Update





Coleus Update





Syrian Rue Update


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> You should get a job finshaggy


No one in Colorado wants to hire a 22 year old with a warrant for Marijuana in Texas. My sister left weed in the backyard and I took the charges, I could get a job if like my parents would talk to their friends and stuff for me like most families, but they act like when I took the charge for my sister like I did something wrong. Even though they acknowledge that it was her weed in the yard and the police were there for her friends, not me.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Datura Update





Canary Reed Update





I could not find a video talking about Oilahuasca on Youtube, but I JUST found a video that kind of explains the P450 Enzymes.






Oilahuasca Intro





I am trying Benadryl and B6 again tonight to see if there are any dreams.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 29, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> No one in Colorado wants to hire a 22 year old with a warrant for Marijuana in Texas. My sister left weed in the backyard and I took the charges, I could get a job if like my parents would talk to their friends and stuff for me like most families, but they act like when I took the charge for my sister like I did something wrong. Even though they acknowledge that it was her weed in the yard and the police were there for her friends, not me.


well if you put as much effort into some kind of business as you do posting all this stuff here you should do pretty well. I'm not working currently but I will do something soon I just don't know what


----------



## tytheguy111 (Oct 29, 2014)

want to go to sleep fin????

take ambien and jerk off a couple times


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> well if you put as much effort into some kind of business as you do posting all this stuff here you should do pretty well. I'm not working currently but I will do something soon I just don't know what


If you actually took the time to read the stuff you are talking about, you would see that this IS a business starting up, more specifically, a ministry. We will sell seeds of all kinds of plants and stuff.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 22==

I had a dream last night, but I can't remember it and I think I have something a little more important here.

Random question thing.

Everyone says that Tribes, Villages and People in general have been in a state of war basically until now. People say "In the past if you showed up in a boat, people would kill you" (there is more evidence of the people on the boats doing the killing in reality), and people like to say "In the past" (without qualifying that) "If someone wanted resources, they would just go to war and take them.

This is simply NOT TRUE. Even the generals of warring armies could get together and have debates 200 BC (so 2000 years ago) and they went to war for reasons like "This empire is infringing on our land" not "I want blood".

There is even evidence THOUSANDS OF YEARS AGO (around 7,000 BC in Poland), the first Farmers (the first people to plant seeds) made a trading post, where they would meet up with the hunter gatherers and trade pottery and food.

And if you are Christian, Jesus says in the Bible "Nation will rise up against nation" why would he need to say that if it was the norm just to attack people for resources. Think.

Random post about hash making that will happen at the end of this MJ grow:
I keep seeing people posting about Bubble hash, and I am not trying to discount Ice Wax and stuff like that. I have seen some really good Dry and Wet Bubble Bag extracts from people like Matt Rize and Bubbleman and people like that.

But, if this is going to be MEDICAL. Like a REAL Medical product, you can't just be making Bubble hash.

We NEED to be making more pure materials. So, what I will be doing as soon as I can, is using the trim from the plants I am growing now. And do the "Dr. Atomic" hash making method from the 70s. Where you Reflux and Polarize the liquid hash.

Everyone right now is like "Oh wow, you can get trich heads" and yeah, that is cool, but it's not medical grade. To get medical grade we are going to have to MELT the trichs in a solvent, then extract ONLY WHAT WE WANT from them. Via Polarization.

I do want to mention something that they talked about on Bubbleman's channel once. They said that a D-Lemonene Extract won a cup or something, because it was the best hash in a competition.

I have noticed that Myrcene additives (Lemon Grass mainly) can help the Marijuana get you higher. So I am guessing that D-Lemonene probably actually has a similar effect.

We may be using Oilahuasca Marijuana Techniques and not even know it yet.

AWESOME THOUGHT:

Sativa contains http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caryophyllene and Indica usually does not.

Caryophyllene Oxide is used in things like Perfume, and some Police use it to train dogs to find Marijuana.

There are hundreds of Cannabinoids and THOUSANDS of Terpenes, and all of these things work TOGETHER to give us the effects.

I think that smoking/vaping/eating weed, and smelling/smoking/trans-dermal Caryophyllene, will actually boost the effects of the Marijuana. And d-Lemonene and Myrcene can also. Myrcene has been studied and seen to do this via Mangoes (look it up), but I am not sure if anyone has tested d-Lemonene and Caryophyllene for this specifically.

I have been looking for "Non-Polar Solvents" to make "Concrete", to make Absolute for perfume.

I was sitting here for like 30 minutes, and all I could find was like Benzene, Hexane and Chloroform, and I was just thinking "If I order any of that, they are going to think I am trying to do something WAY different than perfuming".

Then I decided to do a search for "Lemonene Polarity" and all the sudden, I realized why it is such a good solvent for extraction. This is going to make Polarized hash making EASY AS SHIT.

So, what the plan for hash making is now.
I am going to get some d-Lemonene and use it to do a COMPLETE non-polar, full spectrum extract on the Cannabis trim.

Then I will add a polar substance to it, like some kind of alcohol. Then I will keep the Alcohol layer, and toss the Lemonene layer, sine it will contain all the resins and waxes, while the alcohol will contain all the Cannabinoids. You can probably also smoke the Lemonene layer to get extra terpenes.

But
This should make Clinical Grade full spectrum hash, and if I Isomerize it, it would be TRUE clinical grade, with NOTHING but Delta-9-THC in it.

Medical Grade Hash Extraction Method





I just found out that the Butter mixture is known as "Enfleurage". Which is the process of capturing plant fragrances in fats and oils.

You can do it cold or hot. And people do it in Tallow and Lard. But I am going to continue to use Butter for Cannabutter, and I will use Coconut Oil if I am going to make anything meant to go on the skin.

But this opens up a new route of Application for Oilahuasca. You can extract the plant essence in fat or oil, just like when making Cannabutter. Then you can use the Enfluerage of the certain plants needed in order to get the Oilahuasca to work.

From what I can tell, this is also one of the best ways to extract the Terpene called "Ionone", which according to perfumers, does not extract well in to alcohol.

But I bet if you made Enflourage or used Lemonene, then went and separated via Alcohol and Polarization, you could probably get a good Alcohol Ionone extract.

By only using a single solvent, you are making what is known in the Perfume world as "Concrete". This would include everything from Cannabutter, to BHO. Even if you use water, you are making a single solvent hash, known as "Concrete". Which is usually only sold as incense in the perfume world, and with any other plant it would NEVER be considered "medical grade".

You have to do the second step. The first step is best if you use a Non-Polar Solvent like Butane, Lemonene, Hexane, Bezene or Butter.

Then, you either want to let that dry out and do a "wash", or you add some kind of 99% alcohol (Ethanol, Isopropyl or Methanol) and let it separate. Then you will get the 2 layers, which you can gather the alcohol layer of.

This is known as "Absolute" in the perfume world, and IS perfume grade. And with various plants, this would be known as "Medical Grade". With no contaminants.

If anyone knows anything about the THC Isomer called THC 5 aka THCV, not the same as THCv I don't think.

This Isomer could actually have some Amazing medical application, it is like 100x stronger than THC or something like that, and you can make it from a THC molecule. It just has to do something with the structure being able to cross the blood brain barrier. If anyone has any info on this, please share it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Just btw:

This is only the beginning of this. I am still growing herbs, many of which have Terpenes that will be useful in some "Marijuasca" mixtures.

Then I will still be cross breeding different plants in the mint family with each other to see if I can make any Intergenetic Hybrids.

While I do that, I will also be making some "Hybrid Species" so that we have have some new Cultivars, maybe even Cultivars of things like Catnip, which is know to have psychoacitve effects in humans and cats.

While getting terpenes from home grown plants, and trying to make new species. I will also be making my own essential oils of different plants, so that I can have more Terpenes than just the ones I grow.

And somewhere early on in there, I only put it last because it was discovered by myself last, I will be getting the ingredients for Oilahuasca and testing it.

And something I have been wanting to do for a while, but won't have the weed or the money for for a few months, is making polarized hash. That will probably be the very last thing to get done, and it should be some time in the first 6 months of 2015.

After hearing about Oilahuasca, then more-so after learning about Enfleurage, I thought about something I read in the past.

My mom is kind of in to witch stuff, so she has a magic book. And there are some werewolf "spells". One time I looked some of them up, and there is one that I can't find the source of, but it seems to be pretty widespread as "A Werewolf Transformation Potion that Witches Used". Again, I can't find the source, but if you search "Cat Fat Wolf Skin Belt Parsley" on Google, you will find various websites that talk about this "Spell".

And the reason I specifically remember this spell is because the first time I read about it, I was reading that it was strange that parsley would be an ingredient, because it is NOT Psychoactive. The other ingredients were psychoactive, but should not have made anyone feel like a werewolf. But it is possible that the Apiole could have been activated into an ancient form of Werewolf Ecstasy.

Here is the "Spell" aka Ritual:
opium, poppy seeds, aloe, henbane, hemlock, parsley, solanine (an extract of night shade), and asafetida (a gum resin). After stirring all the components together , he will allow the contents to simmer. When flames leap up, he will begin his incantation: “Elect of all devilish host, I pray you send hither, the great gray shape that makes men shiver. Come! Come! Come!"
Having removed his clothing and put on a wolf-skin girdle, the devotee now rubs his entire body with a salve.

And now that I know about Oilahuasca, I am pretty sure that this is what the witches were brewing.Parsley contain Apiole, which is not active by itself, but when taken with the right Enzyme inhibitors, it is possible that it could be activated. And it is possible that it is an Enzyme inhibitor itself.

So basically, what I think was happening is, the witches would get someone REALLY worked up about the full moon, like really make them antsy about it. Like tell them that that is when the freaks come out and stuff. Then, once the person is worked up, the full moon comes along. You give them a belt made of wolf, or have them kill a wolf to make it. Then you have them kill a cat to get fat to mix with the plants so you can rub the oils all over your skin. So, doing this, while in the light of the full moon that you are worked up about. Might make the ecstasy effects kind of turn you into a mental "Werewolf".

Tonight I am going to try B6 and Valerian Root capsules.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 23==

Someone asked me some stuff on another website, and I thought all the Oilahuasca threads should have it. So here it is.

I never said anything about not doing drugs because of food. I said these oils will last longer than "drugs" like ecstasy, because instead of $10 for 1 tab, you are spending $10 (or less) on a bottle, and you have like 5 bottles that will last a LONG time.

I have not heard of it making people sick, and you can apply it on your arm. I have heard of people getting sick from eating lots of Nutmeg, but some people have tried Nutmeg Oilahuasca drops and I have not heard of them getting sick even. If you deactivate everything properly, and activate the right thing, people say it gets visual.

My religion is that of the Aboriginals. I call it "The Tree of Life School" they call it "Dream Time", and there is even "Dream Time Archaeology" you can research.

I grow Marijuana, and I have been growing spices forever. And I understand how esoteric oil making seems to people, but I have been making hash since I was 14 and I take very easily to new oil making methods, and I have been studying the perfumery methods for about a year now, and at this point they seem "simple" to me.

Lucid Dreaming is "Real"





Just btw, if anyone thinks I think I am smart, you can go fuck yourself. I got all of this info about Breeding and Ceremonies and Dreaming from studying "Dream Time", "The Land of Punt" and Ancient Kemet (Egypt).

I am not trying to "show off things I know", I am trying to share stuff that we as humans have done traditionally, and would not be where we are without.

If you can't read me posting about chemicals and hash without thinking I think I am better than you, again, go fuck yourself.

If you would like to see this information in it's historical context so you can know how I know these things (by knowing which cultures I got them from) here is a link.
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2014/08/b ... earth.html

If anyone is scared of Ebola, we should all start letting food rot in composts and growing bacteria from it in petri dishes, this is how Penicillin was discovered. The way you can tell if one bacteria is good at killing things, is by having it in the Petri dish and watching it eat all the other bacteria. That is how Penicillin was discovered.

More plant updates today or tomorrow, I am going to start making the videos now but I might now finish editing until tomorrow.

And just btw, anyone that thinks I am into "Quantum" things and Depac Chopra. You are very wrong. I have never read anything of his, and I am pretty sure the only time I have seen him speak was when he talked about Neuropeptides, which he called "Chemical Emotions". Unless that was someone else.

It seems that anytime someone hears anything about Egypt or Dreams, they automatically want to pretend that they are talking to a certain kind of person.

I also do not believe aliens are God. Actually, I think the Ancient Alien Theory is racist because it says that if white people didn't build it, grey people must have come and helped.

And for anyone that hates me for not being Atheist.

I would like to point out that Doctors still say the Hippocratic oath, which is 2000 years old. And before their were labs, Science was done in Temples. Just because you have a bad taste in your mouth from Christianity does not mean you figured out EVERYTHING about religion.

If anyone thinks technology is not natural enough, or that people are destroying the natural world. Someone needs to figure out how to use Drug Test Technology (Electro-Chemical reactions) to run a computer, we will be moving in the right direction.

If someone can create a computer that runs not on Electricity, but Bio-Electric activity (Like the activity that happens in someone's brain when they get high), I am pretty sure we will be in a new era of technology.

If any Christians or any other religious people that don't agree with modern science are reading this, if you don't believe in Evolution via Natural Selection, please look up "Ebola Survivors". Anyone that survives is Immune, and this kind of thing can be found in the human genome. We have had big diseases before and they left scars on the genes.

And just btw, if anyone here wants to say "I have never seen a God", you simply don't understand the world around you. If you REALLY don't know of any Gods, then you can go ahead and stop considering different rotations of the Earth to be "Months", because that is all based on Mnemonic God mapping. March = Mars, June = Jupiter/Zues etc.

And have you ever heard of a Movie? Most if not ALL movies are based on Greek and Roman Plays (which were all based on the stars in the sky, and how they interact with the sun and the Earth's rotation) The most "in your face" example of this is the movie "Prometheus", they took the story of Prometheus, and put it in space. So when you watch a movie, you are usually watching a new interpretation of an ancient story. Even when it's just explosions. War has always been a theme, and their are different situations that happen to Mars in the sky that were interpreted by ancient actors in the sky. So without "God", Media would get pretty boring. We would just have the news then.

And you can go ahead and stop using clocks. Because those are both based on Automatons that people made 2000 years ago (so they must be useless right?) and they are based on "Chronos" aka "The Measuring of Time" aka Chronology, Chronology MEANS "From Chronos" or "The Study of Chronos".

And if you have ever heard of "The Scientific Method". That comes out of what is known as "Philosophy", which is where Demonstrations and Debate come from. Sophy in "Philosophy" comes from the Goddess "Sophie" she is the Goddess of Wisdom. When you "Philosophize" you are "Loving Sophie Actively". And since Science only exists because of the "Philosophy of Science", in extension, you are "Loving Sophie Actively" when you do science.

I could keep going, but these are some REAL Gods you can see on Earth or being Interpreted on Earth, if you wanted a magic man in the sky that in kinda your own problem.

Morning Glory, First Day of Stress


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 24==

Random thought:

If anyone thinks technology is not natural enough, or that people are destroying the natural world. Someone needs to figure out how to use Drug Test Technology (Electro-Chemical reactions) to run a computer, we will be moving in the right direction.

If someone can create a computer that runs not on Electricity, but Bio-Electric activity (Like the activity that happens in someone's brain when they get high), I am pretty sure we will be in a new era of technology.

If any Christians or any other religious people that don't agree with modern science are reading this, if you don't believe in Evolution via Natural Selection, please look up "Ebola Survivors". Anyone that survives is Immune, and this kind of thing can be found in the human genome. We have had big diseases before and they left scars on the genes.

Random:
Also, if anyone wants to add me on Skype, I am "Kemetichindu" and on Xbox Live I am "Hannibalimhotep".

Also, just a random little bit of information. Now that my name is FinShaggy again on Youtube, my Youtube account is now associated with my main online username, which is FinShaggy.

I changed my username because there are people that jack off to pictures of my family and post pictures of their cum on the pictures. And they pretend I am a troll as they do it. But they are the real trolls, obviously.

But now my Youtube is associated with the things like the Urban Dictionary Definition of me, and all the Google images people tied to my username

Synchronized Hyperspace Event (S.H.E.)

I am going to continue updating this thread and the new channel, but my plan is now to wait until after Halloween (I don't have anything for this Halloween, but I will try to have something for next Halloween). But I have been specifically doing a lot of Research on the Mediterranean "Paganism", from Europe to Africa, and I have been studying Egyptian Myth and History, as well as Australian Aboriginal Myth and History.

So together, those have led me to know more about "Dream Time" and Christmas/Easter stuff, which is Time to plant and Time to Harvest. But Halloween (Samhain) is also a harvest festival, hence the Pumpkins. So I will start growing Pumpkin seeds or something, but next year I will have more Ritual. But there are already other people who advocate Samhain (maybe not with Psychedelics though), so this year I want to bring to light the ancient Christmas ideas.

I am going to be making a thread using this thread (but with all the videos replaced with videos that work) and by the time I make the thread I will have some Terpenes and maybe all the stuff for Oilahuasca. But what the focus of the thread will be is (besides continuing the Dream rituals) is to share the idea of the "Synchronized Hyperspace Event", so I am going to go ahead and explain that here.

Every year for Christmas (at least in America) people just randomly put lights up on their houses. Other people come and look at the lights and are like "Wow". But in the past, people used to take Mushrooms for Christmas. If you have ever wondered why you bring a tree in your house, and why you put presents under it, you are about to find out. 

You have probably heard of the Red Mushrooms with the white Spots and the white Stalk. They grow under... Pine trees. They use the nutrients from the Pine to survive. And when they are not actually mushrooms yet, they look kind of like little white pine cones under the tree. In the past, people used to call this Mushroom "Mythras" and they called the little white pinecone a "Cosmic Egg". And every year they would find a tree that had Cosmic Eggs at the bottom, and they would decorate the tree and wait for the "Egg" to become a mushroom.

So if you are going to put lights up on your house, or other people are, then why not do what they used to do. Everyone should try to find some Mushrooms, and take them when the lights are on the houses. This is the "Synchronized Hyperspace Event". We are reopening the Christmas season to its TRUE potential. And if you can not find Mushrooms, I will have tutorials for anyone in the Tree of Life School, so that you can learn to do Oilahuasca and learn about different plants that contain DMT (DMT is what gives the Tree of Life/The Acacia Tree it's "power").

So like right after Halloween I will make a new thread with the focus being more on Holidays, year round, and the dream stuff will basically just be something for people to read between Holidays.

Since I am using the FinShaggy username again on Youtube, I just figured I would share the reason I came to the internet in the first place.

I am from Texas, which is a very right wing, Christian state. I was born in Dallas and lived in Texas until I was 19. I am not Christian though. I decided this when I was about 14, because the church I went to simply was not a community, it was a club. It was all about dressing up and socializing, which is fine, but it's not God.

When I was 14 I felt a strong connection to Marijuana, and started learning more about it. And eventually I stopped being Atheist (which I was for only a short while) and started studying Shiva and reading the Rig Veda and stuff, and I continued to use Marijuana. Then when I was 14 I was arrested and got put sent to a place where we were not allowed to leave and we had to wear collard shirts and follow rules like turning left and right at 90 degree angles and carrying a water bottle around. There were a few books there, but all the ones about religions like mine were more in a historical context. But I knew Hindus and stuff existed still.

Then when I came back to Texas I started studying Hindu communes around the country and sent some emails trying to get in touch with some, but I was like 15 and had no way to do any of this. Then I got arrested again and put on probation again. I lived in Texas, so smoking Marijuana was not acceptable according to them, even religiously. I would tell them it was my religion all the way to the cell, then when I was in juvy I would tell all the other kids about different entheogens and research chemicals. The probation officer and guards probably remember me.

I got put on probation again when I came out, and I continued to express to my probation officer that it was my religion, but I didn't smoke because I wanted to pass piss tests. And eventually I ran away from home so I could just go do things freely out in the boons. But they found me and took me back to Juvy.

Then I got out and the court ordered that I had to have a Psychologist. And the Psychologist said I was not being challenged in Highschool and I needed to go to college. So my probation officer had a judge sign off on it and I went to the community college in town, and the first weekend I was there I got someone to take me even further out into the boons and I ran away from home again.

So they put me back in jail. And that time I was there for like 7 months. I graduated Highschool while I was there, because it wasn't classroom based, it was workbooks. So it was really easy. So I graduated a year early, so my probation officer let me out of jail (by talking to the judge) and let me off probation. 

But they knew I smoked Marijuana religiously. So one day they noticed that my sister and her friends were not at school. So they came to the house with NO WARRANT, thinking they were going to find them all hanging out at our house. But they went to a lake, and I was asleep in the backyard with a friend who was there watching TV. They arrested me for 1 gram of weed my sister had left in the yard, and charged me with Paraphenalia for some pipes her friends had brought over and let their before.

Since this event, which happened in 2010, I have left Texas and still can get arrested if I go there again, but not anywhere else because it is not a Felony. But I have been doing tons of legal research since I left, and in the state of Texas you are NOT allowed to enter a property without a warrant, no matter what is happening there. And there are TONS of laws that defend the religious rights of Texans, more-so than most states. So I could probably legalized Marijuana in Texas. If you know how common law works, then you know that if I get a county judge to say that the police broke the law, then Marijuana is legal to posses at your house in that county (Collin County). And if I get a state judge to say the police broke the law, then it is legal to posses Marijuana in your house in all of Texas. At least religiously. I am in Colorado now and have a medical card, just btw.

Random:
If anyone wants some tips for stuff to do when the Christmas lights aren't up, there are still plenty of things to do.

You can:
Find a fire pit or a grill or something and make a fire if you have a yard, or are at a campsite. Fire is great when using mushrooms or anything like that.

Watch Marijuana Dry, either after a harvest, or by putting some orange peels in with dry weed. If you do it with Oranges it can make your bud taste better and you can choose the dryness by just taking the orange peels out and then sealing it in a plastic bag when it dries to where you want it.

Go to Church, don't do anything stupid, but go to church and act like you have some holy spirit in you or something. Church gatherings were meant to be done on Mushrooms. They take communion and sing with their hands in the air and stuff. It's definitely a mushroom ceremony.

Or
This seems to be the most popular among people who use Psychedelics for enlightenment, but try tripping all alone in a dimly lit room. Listen to music and eat food and have some different textures to feel. And pick a movie that you can watch or something if you get bored, like have one planned. Even if it's on Netflix or something. Fear and Loathing is good, Dazed and Confused is good, Fight Club is good, I Heart Huckabees is good and strangely the Futurama movies are good for this also.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 25==

Sorry I have not been taking anything at night the past few days, I have been captivated by some research and have been up late everynight not wanting to take sleep aids that would make me tired.

And since I have been doing that, now I will share with you what I learned.

Caryophyllene, was mentioned earlier. It is a Marijuana Terpene used in the Perfume industry to give things a Marijuana smell, and recently I learned that it actually connects with the CB2 (Cannabinoid) receptor, even without any Cannabinoiids. So Caryophyllene has cannabis effects, even when taken outside or without Cannabis. Sources of Carryophyllene include Uziza Pepper 50% of Essential oil) and Indian Bay Leaves (25% of Essential Oil). So taking either of these things can and will increase the effects of the Cannabinoids.

Indole-3-Carbinol can be found in many common vegetables, and it breaks down to activate the CB2 receptor.

Common Rue Essential Oil activates the CB2 receptor.

Then I also learned more about Hash making. Remember when I said that you could use the Concrete making method and the Absolute making method from Dr. Atomic and the Perfume world? Well, there are steps you can take after that to ensure that your Cannabinoids are the BEST they can be.

First you do just like before. Using Lemonene or some other non-Polar solvent, make your Cannabis extract. Then add some kind of Alcohol (Ethanol, Isopropyl or Methanol) let that sit and eventually the Lemonene and Alcohol will separate. Use a Separatory funnel to separate these layers. St this point you have Cannabis absolute, aka medical grade hash in alcohol.

If you add a few drops of Sulfuric acid at this time, all the Cannabinoids will turn into THC Cannabinoids, and all the THC cannabinoids will become pure Delta-9-THC. That method was in the Dr. Atiomic book, I just did not add it before.

There are 2 other methods you can use at this point that I recently found out about.

When you have the medical grade hash, you can treat it with Acetic Acid instead of Sulfuric acid, and this will make THC-0-Acetate, which is a little bit stronger than THC.

or, You can extract the THC in Pyridine instead of alcohol, the add Phosphoryl Chloride, this will make THC-O-Phosphate which is weaker than THC, but can be used in hospitals easier, because it is water soluble which makes it injectable.

I will stop here now because I have made a wall of text, but I have been doing research for like 2 straight days with only like 8 hours of sleep total. So I can continue with this in a few days or weeks.

I decided not to wait a few days or weeks, I am going to continue the Chemistry stuff now.

When I was researching Nootropics a while ago I found what is called "Picamilon", this is a Nootropic which you can buy in America and they actually prescribe it to people in Russia. What it is is GABA powder and Niacin powder, these are both Amino Acids so they both have the properties of both an acid and a base depending on the situation. So during my research over the past few days, I decided to find out how Picamilon is made, and I found something out that may lead to some new Nootropics. Picamilon is just about the easiest Chemical reaction in the world. From what I learned, when you mix to Amino Acids together and apply heat, they will release H20 and form what is called a "Peptide Bond". So simply by putting GABA powder and Niacin powder in water (in equal amounts) and evaporating all the water away, you are creating "Picamilon". This substance has the ability to cross the blood brain barrier better than regular GABA, so it has a much stronger effect on those receptors. But it's not hard to make at all. So I am going to make some of that, and then maybe get some other Amino Acids and see what happens. Usually people wouldn't "invent" new molecules and eat them, but I am following in the footsteps of Sasha Shulgin. I will get some Amino Acids sometime in the next month or 2. Oilahuasca and Marijuasca come first.

I will continue this again later with Hydrogen Bonds and stuff.

I just want to say something that might help people understand this better. And I will help people understand even more when I get into the bonds. But if you want to understand Chemistry at its most BASIC, here is a good thought exercise.

First, accept that Chemical reactions are all just Magnets figuring out what they are attracted to. Chemistry is ALL ABOUT magnets, everything is polar or non-polar, acid or base, etc. and these things are basically all just magnetic responses that chemicals have to each other.

Now, understanding that it is all about Magnets, let's make it more clear with an example. Water. H2O. If you were to take 1 Hydrogen from H2O, suddenly it would be Hydroxide which is pretty much the STRONGEST most reactive base known to man. If you add a Hydroxide material (ex: Calcium Hydroxide) to water, the Hydrogen in the water becomes charged with a negative polarity and can be used to do things like extractions or pickling. Acids are the opposite of that. their Hydrogen is positively charged and is waiting connect to some other molecule. Acids usually have lots of Oxygen ready to attach magnetically to Hydrogen, Hydroxide or Hydrocarbons. If you add an acid to water, it charges the hydrogen in the water with a positive charge, and this can be used for extractions or as cleaning agents.

And when an acid and a base come together, they form a salt. Salts are usually neutral. And water is kind of like a salt, since it is Hydrogen and Oxygen in a higher concentration that in OH (Hydroxide). It is "acidic" hydrogen mixed with "basic" oxygen. It is not actually a salt, but noticing what it is made of can help you understand the magnet concept.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok, so as I mentioned before, THC can be treated with Acetic Acid in order to make THC-O-Acetate which is a little stronger by weight than THC itself. This can be done with other things as well. Most people have heard of Heroine and Morphine. Heroine is the Acetate form of Morphine, some people even make it by using vinegar which is about 5% acetic acid.

If you have heard of Choline, it improves brain function and promotes the creation of "AcetylCholine" in the brain, which is the specific thing that regulates dreaming. I am not positive, but I am pretty sure that AcetylCholine is the Acetic Acid treated form of Choline.

I am pretty sure that this process can be done with other things as well, like Catnip extract or possibly things like Kava which has similar effects to Marijuana.

Now, let's look at a THC Molecule.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrahydro ... abinol.svg

On it are a bunch of Hydrocarbons, a Hydroxide and 2 Hydrogens. Meaning, any Oxygen, Fluorine or Nitrogen could alter it pretty completely. So I wonder if anyone has ever tried pickling their THC (adding Calcium Hydroxide aka Edible Lime to it). Or has anyone ever let Marijuana sit in a Hydrogen Peroxide solution, with maybe an Amino Acid? This could Change it completely also. Or letting it sit in some kind of Nitrogen solution. Morpholine is a Nitrogen and Oxygen, when someone adds morpholine to THC we are going to see some cool new medical applications, maybe.

Also, since Marijuana obviously forms Isomers with Acids (Sulfuric acid and Acetic acid), it might be worth testing other acids. I am pretty sure no one has ever treated THC with Tartaric acid, which is used in some medical applications. And I am almost positive it has never been treated with Malic acid, which is used in some foods and beverages, as well as occurring naturally.

THC could have all kinds of different forms that no one has even tried yet. And I am pretty sure no one has made any kind of 5-MeO-THC or anything like that yet, and from what I understand all it takes it some Methanol and something to activate the reaction in order to Methylate the THC into some X-MeO-form, unless I am mistaken.

"We are taught to think of our success in terms of numbers, aren't we? If touching one person's life is a good thing, then touching 1,000 people's lives must be a great thing. It's easy to see where we learn to think this way. Our whole society revolves around mass production. The more units we can move, the more customers we can serve, the more votes we can get, the more money and the more stuff we have the better right? Maybe it's not really so revolutionary after all to have a group of people telling everyone else what is right. Wouldn't it be better if we tried a decentralized approach? Do you have to save the world all by yourselves? Why don't you trust someone else to do it with you?" -The Sound of Animals Fighting

I was thinking about THC-O-Phosphate, since I live in Colorado and have a medical card, and I would like to see Marijuana ACTUALLY be medical. My 10 year old brother died from Brain swelling, and at one point the Drs said "we are willing to try anything" but they were not willing to try impure Cannabinoids.

When I say that what normal hash makers make is not medicine, I am not trying to insult anyone. You ARE NOT MAKING MEDICINE unless we start making hash as I learned from the book and outlined in this thread. (if this does not apply to you, ignore it). When you have a family member dying in the hospital you will thank me for posting this here for you, no one did that for me.

So, anyways. I just had to say that because someone told me that I'm talking about synthetic cannabinoids and not medicine, and that is just bullshit, that person doesn't know medicine.

Back to what I was saying. I was thinking about THC-O-Phosphate and I noticed I had some B6 on my desk, and I figured "B6 is probably an amino acid or something" so I looked it up.

If you remember, to make THC-O-Phosphate, the ingredients were Pyridine as a solvent, which has a carbon structure COVERED in Hydrogen, the other ingredient was Phosphoryl Chloride. When I looked up Vitamin B^ I found out it is Pyridoxal phosphate. And I am thinking that if you had Pyrodoxal Phosphate in a container with Hydrochloric acid, you would have the same exact conditions. I am not exactly positive what the outcome would be, but this could be an easier way to make Coma patient grade hash.

Now I want to do some wild speculation.

I think that Niacin can be used readily and regularly as an Acid. And when it is mixed with GABA to form Picamilon, it makes it where both structures survive digestion and go to the brain. So I am thinking if anyone were to make a Niacinic THC, or extract Sea Urchin Eggs and make a Niacinic Anandamide. And Anandamide is a cannabinoid that already exists in the human body (an Endocannabinoid). So, if mixing Anandamide with Niacin to make a Niacinic Anandamide, it is probably possible to get some great effects from that. And since it is endocannabinoid, the medical industry might really like it. It's just increasing the amount of what you already have in your body, it's not adding anything new.

And from what I have read, Glycine activates all kinds of receptors in the nervous system. If it were made into a Niacinic form, it could possibly be useful for things like stress and possibly even recreation.

Also, from what I am reading, there are 2 common salts made from Amino Acids. Glycine salt and Glutamine salt/Glutamic acid salt. And apparently Glutamic acids are good for making things taste better. I am not sure if they are sugary or what, but they are used in flavoring all over the world.

So we could be making salt and spices that have Psychoactive effects. And just btw, when I talk about other plants, I am not trying to get cocaine or heroine effects or anything like that. I am just looking for things that are on the same level as Coffee, but mostly not stimulants. Maybe some stimulants though.

But we could be making salts with Uziza extracts, Catnip extracts, or Valerian Root extracts and all kinds of other things, and using them in cooking.

Alright. So I have been posting stuff that I have been researching recently, but it ties to something I was researching before. About 3 months ago I was trying to think of a way to make new smells, but I didn't know specifically about "Hydrogen Bonds" and stuff. I only knew about different reactions based on specific reactions I had heard of (I heard that the stuff Ana Nicole Smith died from was made mixing Chloroform Acetone and Lye, and it made Chlorobutanol), So I studied that reaction, as well as the common reaction people have heard of that is Cocaine into Crack via baking soda. So I studied these 2 changes and found out some different things.

Acetone and structures like it (Damascone, etc) will react with Chlorofom and Lye to crate a new substance, and that substance has 3 open Chlorides, so it is ready to react with something else and create even more substances. This could be used to create TONS of smells, as I am pretty sure there are lots of smells like Damascone.

You can also mix different things with Baking soda and apply heat, this is similar to Pickling, which can be done cold with Calcium Hydroxide. And it can change things completely. Another example similar to turning Cocaine into crack using backing soda, is Turning Cane Toad Venom into something more like Bufo Alvarius venom by adding edible lime (Calcium Hydroxide).

There are different things that hit that Cannabinoid receptor, and I think that all of them could be "Pickled" or made into new structures. But the Damascone thing would be more for just smells.

Alright, one last thing for now. A few years ago I was interested in Amanita Muscaria and I wanted to know what was in it. The main thing in it is Ibotenic Acid, and it is activated into Muscimol inside the human stomach via Decarboxylation (removing Carbon and Oxygen structures). 

I also read that tons of the Muscimol is urinated out, because it doesn't make it to the bloodstream. So I wanted to know what the best way to activate it would be, so that you could take the smallest amount possible, since you wouldn't have to convert it in your stomach. And I also wanted to find a way for people to have this material without having to eat the mushrooms and collect their own urine (which people do, they even drink Reindeer urine in places where this grows).

What I found was "Refluxing". This is a lot simpler than it sounds. What Refluxing is, is boiling something for infinity. The way you do this is by boiling it, and having something cold above it, then letting it fall back down to be boiled again.

So, that is just another thing that could come in handy for people, so thought I would share it.

Tonight I am trying some Zyrtec. I took 10 mg around 10 pm, and it is 2 am and I just took another. I have not noticed any very noticeable effect from 1 Zyrtec, but people online have talked about Zyrtec induced dreams. I will take a B6 before bed also, just for good measure.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 26==

I had a dream last night, not sure what about, but I think I was making salts for something.

Based on replies I am getting from around the internet, it seems like a lot of atheists are following along, but any time I mention the religion they don't like it. My religion is NOTHING like Christianity and it is NOTHING like Islam. Here are some Gods, not evidence of God, not works of God. These are GODS. Please prove that they don't exist:

If you REALLY don't know of any Gods, then you can go ahead and stop considering different rotations of the Earth to be "Months", because that is all based on Mnemonic God mapping. March = Mars, June = Jupiter/Zues etc. ( am not saying that is is evidence, I am saying that these were and ARE the Gods)

And have you ever heard of a Movie? Most if not ALL movies are based on Greek and Roman Plays (which were all based on the stars in the sky, and how they interact with the sun and the Earth's rotation) The most "in your face" example of this is the movie "Prometheus", they took the story of Prometheus, and put it in space. So when you watch a movie, you are usually watching a new interpretation of an ancient story. Even when it's just explosions. War has always been a theme, and their are different situations that happen to Mars in the sky that were interpreted by ancient actors in the sky. So without "God", Media would get pretty boring. We would just have the news then.

And you can go ahead and stop using clocks. Because those are both based on Automatons that people made 2000 years ago (so they must be useless right?) and they are based on "Chronos" aka "The Measuring of Time" aka Chronology, Chronology MEANS "From Chronos" or "The Study of Chronos".

And if you have ever heard of "The Scientific Method". That comes out of what is known as "Philosophy", which is where Demonstrations and Debate come from. Sophy in "Philosophy" comes from the Goddess "Sophie" she is the Goddess of Wisdom. When you "Philosophize" you are "Loving Sophie Actively". And since Science only exists because of the "Philosophy of Science", in extension, you are "Loving Sophie Actively" when you do science.

I could keep going, but these are some REAL Gods you can see on Earth or being Interpreted on Earth, if you wanted a magic man in the sky that in kinda your own problem.

The Treadmill of Atheism

I have now been watching the Atheist and Christian community (it is NOT an Atheist/Theist community, they only talk to Christians) and I just want to point something out.

Atheists don't like testing themselves. When someone like Bill Nye debates Ken Ham, they all talk like "Are we sure we should really validate Ken Ham like that?" but then when Bill Nye is not debating Ken Ham, Matt Dillahunty is debating Sye Ten and everyone else is debating G man. The way to prove these people are not worth validating is by proving them wrong, not by talking to them OVER AND OVER.

If anyone else has been watching, you have probably noticed that Atheism has not ever clearly beaten the Presup. I personally think ALL the Christian arguments fail, and I actually have rebuttals for most of them, but the Atheists have literally been on this SAME topic for almost a year. Can someone PLEASE just think of a better argument than "Well, maybe I'm in a Matrix, but that's ok" again, I don't think the Christians have good arguments, but the Atheists have failed here.

If someone like Bill Nye doesn't come and prove it wrong, it will literally have atheists yelling at their computers for eternity, then having chats afterwards to talk about how circular the eternal debate was.

If someone wants to beat the presup, all you have to do is appeal outside your own reason. Stop being so full of yourself, and accept that you are not using YOUR reasoning, but are building on the reasoning of your ancestors, using their reasoning AND your reasoning, and hearing the reasoning of other. I have literally been watching for almost a year, and no one has been able to do that.

Shit Slinging Brand Atheism

When I first noticed the Atheist community on Youtube a few months ago, I thought they were honestly the more intelligent side. I saw Bill Nye debate Ken Ham, and I thought he completely destroyed him, no one ever talks about the biggest boats we have ever made. Why would no one else use that in an argument against Noah? The boats fall apart, period.

As I watched the debates, I continued to feel as if the Atheists were smarter. But when you watch 2 people like Max Mills and Nick Duncan debate, you can see that there are obviously still some smart people that believe in God (and in case atheists don't know, not all religions require a creator).

But then I noticed something. "Atheism" has simply attached itself to "science". They are not smarter, in fact, many of them are "Shit Slingers". they will literally just say things like "Any tradition from before Jesus was just there because they had no better answer for it", not realizing that Doctors today STILL say the Hippocratic oath. This made it clear to me that Atheism and Science are actually opposed to each other.

Atheists don't like History. If you were to talk to a family in Britain, I am pretty damn sure they would know about the Royal family and the history thereof, and if you went to Vietnam they would probably have a pretty good idea of their heritage.

But because these Atheists are in America (and I have noticed a lot from Australia), they have the mentality that "That is ancient history", having no idea that history is how we got here.



They can accept Cosmology, and think that because they accept that, somehow they are "Science". But Science is far bigger than the realms of the atheist argument. Which has currently devolved to shit slinging. Can someone at least mold their shit into a nice statuette before slinging the next steaming heap?

I want to point something out to everyone, you are (a lot of you) reading Lab Results wrong.

When Marijuana or any other plant is tested, they don't test the plant, they test the extraction/essential oil. So when it says "25% THC" they are not referring to the plant, they are referring to the "Cannabinoid Profile" and when they say "6% Pinene" they are talking about the terpinoid profile.

This means that 25% out of 100% of Cannabinoids, are THC, not that your bud is 25% THC by weight. And the Terpenes have 6% Pinene, not that your bud is made up of 6% Pinene.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 27==

I just ordered a plant that is going to probably be on EVERY head shop shelf sometime in the next 5 years. It hits the CB1 receptor, and it is not Marijuana or Kava, but it can be used with Kava. And it has similar effects to Marijuana, they have been using it in West African Cuisine forever. They actually say it makes people happy and stimulates appetite... So, basically it gets you high. Lol

This plant contains Caryophyllene, even though some people say that it can only be found in Marijuana. And since it works like Marijuana, people could use it medically or recreationally in states where Marijuana is not legal, since this plant is. I am pretty sure it doesn't show up on a drug test, and again it can be mixed with Kava, so it could probably get to be super similar to marijuana if you did it right.

If you have a Nigerian store you can ask for some, I will tell everyone what they are when I get them. But for real, these are probably going to be at every headshop in America over the next few years. I can't believe that this has been hidden just because this spice has not been popular outside of Nigeria since the middle ages.

Why Atheism is Failing

Yesterday I posted an argument for the Atheists, as I said, I think the Christians are the ones with the worst arguments here, but the Atheists should be able to smack them down no problem. So since I want to see all of this move forward, I am going to present you with some arguments to beat the Christians.

Presup

1. The same as yesterday, appeal outside your own reasoning by appealing to the reasoning of other people and the work of people before you.

2. Pick an absolute. Like Lobsters, ask the Christian "Why are Lobsters Illegal to over fish in Florida, why did God make it that way" They will most likely respond confused, then you tell them that it is for conservation purposes to make sure lobsters exist in the future. Then you proceed from there asking them why God did different things with Lobsters, and at this point, they are no longer in the presup argument.

GO WIN NOW.

Pascal's Wager

This one only needs 1.

1. The Christians say "Well, what if God is real, it's better to believe than to not, just in case. And if it's not true, I believed something for no reason and who cares?" the way you respond to this is by saying that is the religions of Abraham one day aren't the most popular, people could hunt down all the circumcised people and kill them, and you don't want to put your descendants through that, so might as well not be Abrahamic.

GO WIN NOW.

Evolution

1. The Christian says that "no one has ever seen change over time, and we will not live long enough to ourselves". SHOW THEM FOSSILS. Look up "Whale Wolf Transition Fossil" and I am sure you will find something you can point to and show "This used to live on land, now it is in the water." Then show them the Fossil Record of Humans and things that we passed down like fire and dream herbs, so that they can see that these people existed in a timeline and not at the same time.
2. The Christians say "The Bible has a table of lineage, and it tells me that from Adam to Jesus there were only enough Generations for approximately 6,000 years". All the Atheist has to do is look up "Syro-Palestinian Archaeology" and show them things like Jericho 10,000 vs 6,000 BC and Bethlehem and all that.

3. The Christian says "There is no mechanism for Evolution". Ask them how they would prepare to go to Alaska, then ask them how they would prepare to go to Mexico. Then ask them if they think they had kids that grew up in there, if they think that kid might have kids with people there. Then ask if they think those kids will be different from the other kids there, and if they are different from the kids in the original country, There is your mechanism.

GO WIN NOW.

Cosmological

You guys seem to have forgotten this one, but you always had an argument for it. When they say "The universe had a beginning, therefor a creator" you say "What if the Flying Spaghetti Monster?". That is WHY he was invented.

So I posted the Atheist Treadmill thing, and on a forum an Atheist kinda got angry with me. Then he realized I was not arguing for Christianity, so he paused for a moment and was talking casually about the Matt Dillahunty, Sye Ten debate with me. I told him that I don't think Sye Ten has a single brain cell in his head, but Matt Dillahinty still got caught in the presup, so it wasn't a clear win.

Then he said he would debate me, and I went ahead and sent something to him, because I am pretty sure a video debate would just devolve into insults since he is defending himself against the things I said, and I only ever said anything about "Shit Slinging Atheists" so he must feel like that fits him, or he would not have tried to defend against it. Everyone knows there are atheists that don't know what they are talking about that just hate religion, they are shit slingers. You don't have to identify with them if you are Atheist, they are just a group of people that don't understand what they are fighting.

But anyways.

I send him the thing explaining my Gods, and instead of being able to prove me wrong he retreats to "Those are lower case gods, not God". And I told him that things change over time, for example, "Atheos" was the original word for "Atheist", and it referred to people who did not believe in the popular Gods like Zeus. So in Greek times, this was a reference to Jews and Christians, because the Greeks worshiped the planets. They called Jupiter "Zeus" and they called History"Clio" and they called tutors "Mentor", We still use the word "Mentor" today to explain how someone is embodying the spirit of helping us learn.

So I tell him this, and he gets all twisted, saying that "Atheists can't have Gods" and I had to explain to him that the only reason I was putting it in historical context, was because he was saying that Gods can only be "All Powerful, All Knowing sky men".

And I tried to tell him that I was not trying to say that modern Christians are Atheists, I was saying that the word Atheist comes from Atheos which came from Christians, who worshiped a man. Not Gods like the Greeks. So the Greeks called them "Atheos".

Then he told me I had not told him what my God was, and never gave him a definition. So I explained to him how the seasons move with the planets and the plants are planted and harvested based on those changes. Ancient people called those Gods, and I am calling them Gods.

Then I told him to stop being a Christian, because only Christians, Jews and Muslims think God is an all powerful all knowing being. And most of the world lives in China and India, so MOST OF THE WORLD doesn't even agree with the idea of the Christian God.

And he won't give it up. He says he is Atheist, but he will only accept an all powerful, all knowing sky daddy. Doesn't that make you Christian?

How to Find Your God (Or Realize You Already Had It)

A lot of people like the idea that "I didn't find God, he found me" and that is real poetic in the moment, but over the long term, your God owns you. Your God wants you worshiping him, and when you die he wants you worshiping some more, but you have to like it more.

I would like to let everyone know, God is not meant to find you, you are meant to find your God, and here is how.

Do you have a "Season" that is best for you? (I know some girls talk like that) 

Do you have a favorite Sport? (Since Olympic competition and before, sports have been religion rituals)

Do you have a favorite Plant? (Maybe Marijuana, Coffee or Ayahuasca)

Do you have a "Nemesis"?

All of these things are a form of "God", Gods are usually just things that interact naturally. Such as, the Earth and Mars. They interact with each other by having patterns they follow around the sun, and they spin so that certain parts of each planet can only see the other planet at certain times.

The same way Mars and Earth interact (Mars was a God in he Ogdoad, and Terra was Earth), you interact with these things in your life. Seasons effect you, Sports effect you, Plants effect you and your Nemesis effect you. And not everyone is effected by all these things (I know I don't have a Nemesis, unless someone hasn't told me something) but even if you are not effected by these things, society is. And that is a whole other aspect of the Gods outside of yourself. They are here if you accept them or not, and they are not magic people in the sky. But we can make statues to represent them if you really want a magic man.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 28==

The "Fallacy Fallacy" AKA Argument from Fallacy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_fallacy

Just because someone has committed a Fallacy, does not mean they are wrong. It means that a Fallacy has been committed.

If you have heard of "Semantic Trolling" Where someone says "You spelled a word wrong, so you're wrong" that is "Semantic Trolling". The Argument from Fallacy is similar, just because you have spotted a Fallacy, does not mean that the statements the Fallacy was meant to defend are themselves invalid. It just means there is a Fallacy.

Have you ever wondered why medicine and law are called "Practices"?

Not many things are called "Practices". Usually when it comes to a job, you only practice when you aren't really working. The practice is for before the work, right? 

Well, not in Law and Medicine. You may have noticed something strange about Law and Medicine that you don't see in many other professions. They use ancient symbols for their "Craft". Doctors have the symbol of Mercury, with the staff and the snake and the wings, while Lawyers have Justice AKA Ma'at, the woman with the sword and a scale, wearing a blindfold.

The reason these ancient Symbols are there, and the reason Medicine and Law are called "Practices" is because they started as religions.

Our modern Hospitals originate in Ancient Greece, where Western Medicine was started as well. A man name "Hippocrates" started it after reading about the life of Imhotep/Aesculapius and being educated. Doctors in 2014 (or 2015 if you are reading this later) STILL say the Hippocratic Oath. Doctors are simply passing down the traditions that were started by Imhotep and Hippocrates (Surgery and Medicine). While Lawyers, Judges, etc are keeping society's "Codes".

We have all heard of the child King of Ancient Egypt "King Tut", but why is he remembered? Is it just because he was a child king? That is definitely not the reason.

Akhenaten was KingTut's dad, and he was Pharaoh before King Tut. He decided that he was God, so he renamed himself "Amenhotep" (Amen is an Ancient Egyptian God, weird that Christians say his name at the end of their prayers). And after changing his name, he had all of the scribes go around Egypt covering up the names of different Gods and changing them to "Aten", who was another God. So he made it where they only Worshiped one God, then he told everyone that HE was that God. In later Egyptian records, historians referred to him as "The Enemy" even though they were from the same Kingdom as him.

King Tut came after his father and restored the Ogdoad. Basically, restored Science to Ancient Egypt. When Egyptians worshiped the Nile they were using "Nileometers" to measure the height of the waters, then doing pretty amazing math to figure out what the volume of the river would be during flood season, and then digging ditches to move the Nile.

When they worshiped the Sun, they were making walls that worked as fake Horizons, so they could make marks on the top of the wall and see how the sun was moving across the sky slowly throughout the year.

The "Ogdoad" and the Temples of the Major Gods simply represent different "Sciences" or "Arts", and religions like Christianity (Monotheism) has ALWAYS been the "Enemy".

Entire Garden Update





Everyone likes to think of Hannibal Barca (Not Hannibal the Cannibal) as the worst person in History, but this was simply the way Rome painted him, it is not the truth. Hannibal was responding to the Empirical War Machine known as Rome, who his dad had spent and given his life to keep out of Africa. So he wasn't going to let Rome into Africa, that doesn't mean he was the bad guy in the situation. And even more-so since Rome broke their own treaty to defend a small ally town Hannibal was attacking on his side of the river.

But the Gisgo quote is probably the most amazing quote in the whole story of the life of Hannibal Barca. The setting was Hannibal in charge of 50,000 troops from different nations. Africans, Spaniards & French people who had never seen anyone defeat a Roman force until they met Hannibal.

Rome has 90,000 soldiers, who were all better armed, better armored, better trained, less diverse nationally and supposedly with better leadership.

Gisgo was one of Hannibal's officers and he came to him and said:

"They have many more men than us, we will not win today" 

Hannibal replied:

"It seems something has escaped you. In all their vast numbers, there is not one of them named Gisgo".

That day 50,000 men killed 70,000 men and sent the other 20,000 (survivors) out of 90,000 running. And at that time the phrase was coined "Hannibal is at the gates" which businessmen still say today (or did until like the 80s if they don't now) when they have a client who is particularly difficult to deal with.

What Atheism Meant To Me When I Was Atheist, And What I See Now

I am not an Atheist anymore, but I was in high-school. I had a friend who was Agnostic and I had never even really heard of that before. I was going to Church confirmation class and I asked "Do Jews go to Hell?" and the church lady wouldn't answer, so I was just like "Why am I Christian?"

So I became atheist. And to me it meant that I was looking for the "Right God" I was not part of any faith, I was just on the outside looking through all of them, seeing if I could accidentally find a God.

Then I found Shiva and I realized that I am like Rudra. Then I found out that Ancient Egyptian God Temples were really just science classrooms. so it really made no sense to me to be Atheist, unless we are talking about a Magic Man in the sky.

I don't feel like there are any Atheist left who want to know if God exists. They all went through confirmation class or whatever and now they think they know everything about everything. What is that? Can't they just say "I don't know" every once in a while? It is a fine answer.

How Debates Used To (And Do) Work

Atheists and Christians like to go into a Google hangout with 9 other people, shit talk and talk over each other, then later call that a "Debate". I would like to let everyone know, that is an argument. Nothing more.

In the 60s, Malcolm X would go out on stages in from of other Muslims and he would talk about the difference between white and black people in the 60s. And it started a lot of problems, because there were a lot of racists, so what did they do? They found someone to debate Malcolm and they put him on PBS with a moderator.

THAT is a debate. Not where one person decides they want to stomp on another person, so they find some people to fund them arguing some asshole on stage. Debates are meant to be like "Let's figure out whose right, because some of us aren't sure" THAT IS THE WHOLE POINT.

How Debates Used To (And Do) Work pt 2

Over 2,300 years ago (around 300-400 BC) Rome was at war with Carthage (in Africa). The way we usually think about history, we think that these two nations must have not really known each other and they must have been after resources. Not true.

Scipio (leader of the Roman forces) and Hannibal (leader of the Carthaginian forces) met to have a debate after the war. Remember, this is 2,300+ years ago, and these guys were able to do this.

They met somewhere in the middle and they literally debated. Scipio asked Hannibal, "Who is the greatest general in history". Hannibal said "Alexander of Macedonia" and Scipio agreed. Then Scipio asked who the second greatest was, Hannibal said "Pyyrhus of Epirus" because boldness is what qualified a general for Hannibal. Then Scipio asked Hannibal who he named third, and he named himself., because he crossed the Alps faster than anyone, surprised the Roman army and had killed a large portion of the Roman army before putting Italy under Martial Law where he was basically a Batman king, saving people and living in mansions.

Scipio asked where Hannibal would have ranked himself if he had not been beaten by Scipio, he said "In that case I should have put myself before Alexander". And Scipio felt good about that because he beat someone who claims to be the superior of Alexander.

I am not saying this is the best debate or the best outcome, but it's a real debate. An Atheists going in to "argue" with a Creationist, is not a debate. That is an Atheist arguing with a Creationist. You need a more specific topic, and usually a question. Then some form of demonstration, by hand or by words.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 29==

Ways Laws Are Made: Common Law

We have all heard of the Civil Rights Movement, and we all know how this works. We just all haven't ever had it explained to us completely. So if you have never heard this before, here it is.

One way Laws are made is in court. When a judge or jury makes a decision it become the "Law of the Land". This is how segregation ended in schools. Brown VS The Board of Education, the judge made a ruling it was the law of the land.

If you had a wolf, and your town had never seen a wolf in public, you might get a ticket. If you go to court, whatever the judge decides is the new wolf law. This is common law.

And a city judge makes city law. A County Judge makes county law, a State Supreme Court Judge makes State law, and a Federal Supreme Court Judge makes Federal Law. And these are called "The Law of the Land" when people talk about them.

Some mechanisms for evolution (And How Humans Could Evolve NOW)

There are women in Africa who don't get AIDS, as far as scientists can tell their DNA is scarred due to ancient AIDS outbreaks. This is 1 form of evolution via Epigenetics. This could happen on some scale with Ebola, could be a tribe could be the planet, who knows. But this is one mechanism for evolution and some Humans could be being pushed to evolve now.

DNA study

http://www.biomedcentral.com/1471-2148/12/237

Case study

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2007/m ... s.features

Environmental Changes, different environments call for different traits. And people like to think of this kind of evolution as "An Organism Evolved with the Right Traits". But that is not how this works. When the Environment changes, it favors mutants. For example, the rabbits with the mutant gene to grow a layer of white fur during winter will get hunted less in the snow and all the other rabbits die, so they do not pass on the "flaw". In the past things would happen like floods, and there is a theory that Humans split from Chimps by crossing a river, because Chimps are not prone to swimming like Humans and Bonobos. And Bonobos are considered to be our closest Relative.

Intergenetic Hybrids. 

The Tribes in Papau New Guinea have Denisovan DNA mixed with Homosapien DNA, meaning their genetic go further back than Neanderthals. If someone gets a Denisovan and Native American to fall in love, we will have some evolution starting. 

The people in Papau are still living there today
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papuan_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asmat_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korowai_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombai_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iatmul_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yali_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dani_people


New Predators can also change a species or genus. This is also something people like to think "The best animal evolves the best traits and wins" but that is wrong again. The thing that survives new predators is the right mutant. If you are a lizard and you live in a forest that has no leaves most of the year, then you are lucky if your the lizard that mutated to never be green. It's not something you would have thought was "better" if you were choosing at the womb, but it turns out you win.

I wrote this probably a year ago now.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-think-i-know-who-taught-the-egyptians-construction.810951/

Then I was on Think Free Indiana here, where I talked about Dung Beetles.





Then in September Wired STOLE MY SHIT, and didn't give me credit. But that's fine.
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/fantastically-wrong-dung-beetle-worship/

I used this to figure it out, and I just used Wikipedia to figure it out. So I am not asking for any kind of compensation, just pointing it out.
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-01/dung-beetles-navigate-stars

So anyways here is the point. 

The Dung Beetle uses the stars, the Moon and the Sun to navigate. Wired acted like Egyptians misinterpreted this and called the Beetle a God, but in reality Wired Magazine Misinterpreted it, not the Egyptians.

Here is Nabta Playa, which is estimated to be the oldest star-map in the world. Located in the South Egypt/Ethiopia area. No one knows how it was made, but it is easy to imagine that if a beetle was rolling a dung ball in the sand following the stars, it would probably draw the sky for you in the sand.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nabta_Playa

This would have been a jump start in humans reading the sky, and pretty soon they would have seen the planets moving in the sky similarly to the moon and the sun, but in a MUCH different way. They illustrated this in Egypt via "The Solar Boat" with the Beetle and the Planets moving across the sky. And if you know what the "Ogdoad" is, the Egyptian Gods were really just planets. They knew when a certain planet came on the horizon it was time to plant or harvest, or whatever. Google "Ogdoad Solar Boat".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogdoad

Dr. Rhonda Patrick is on the Joe Rogan Podcast and she just opened up some new Oilahuasca stuff.

I read before that Turmeric was an inducer AND a inhibitor depending on how long it was since you ate it, so I did not add it to the oilahuasca list. But from what she is saying, if you take Turmeric after Oilahuasca, it will bring your Enzymes back to normal.

And whole black pepper. When you make tea with it and filter out the solids you are removing piperine to make sure it doesn't mess with the Oilahuasca, but AFTER Oilahuasca you could TOTALLY eat it and get your system back to normal.

Random, she also just mentioned that if you are low on Tryptophan you can get angry. So everyone should do what I do regularly, since I smoke a lot, I don't like to waste my Marijuana. But sometimes I am bored, so I end up communing with Shiva more than usual. So to keep from "Smoking myself sober" and to just make sure dreaming and stuff is good, I take 5-HTP. It makes you not smoke yourself sober.

And, I have never had a headache in my life and I have been smoking weed since I was 14. I thought I had one once, but then I told someone about it and they yelled at me and told me that that is not a headache headaches are worse. And even when I was in juvy the guards say I am their "favorite stoner" even though I was sober, I still laughed at jokes, even if they weren't funny. So all the guards loved that, because they have corny jokes.

Another random thing,

She said that there are parents out there that don't hug their kids and stuff and the kids produce less oxytocin. I have posted about this before, NO ON OUT THERE is testing oxytocin levels. EVERYONE should make sure they have Oxytocin on the regular, in case your family has less than regular people. And it's just good to have extra in your brain.

How Humans Learned To Farm

Obviously once Humans had the Ogdoad it was easy to farm, using the planets to figure out when to plant and harvest. But humans were farming something before that, we didn't start farming around 2000 BC, it was more like 10000 BC.

Humans got where we are by watching cycles. The planets, the stars, the seasons, the civilizations. And farming started the same way. You have probably heard of a "Fig", and you have probably even heard of the Fig in relation to religion pretty often. Well, there is a bug called the "Fig Wasp" and the Fig wasps life cycle is tied to the Fig Tree.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fig_wasp#Life_cycle

Figs are one of few trees that NEEDS an animal or bug to pollinate it, which is where the Fig Wasp and Farming comes in. If the Fig Wasp and other pollinators like Bees did not exist, Figs would die out. And ancient humans would have seen the fig wasp, laying eggs (human food), eating figs (human food) and basically using the Fig tree to live out its entire life, just going from tree to tree and flower to flower to make sure the fruits came. Voila, Farming, Circa 10,000 BC-ish


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> If you actually took the time to read the stuff you are talking about, you would see that this IS a business starting up, more specifically, a ministry. We will sell seeds of all kinds of plants and stuff.


Yeah, more like a manifesto..


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 30==

I am just thinking of all kinds of random stuff now. Please skip if you don't want to read. Dreaming Journal will be back sometime between 2 and 4 weeks.

When I was 16 I got out of Juvy and my probation officer really didn't like me because I told him I was hanging out with people eating skittles, and he seemed to think that that was code for something, but we usually just ate skittles and stuff. Not with like cough syrup, just skittles. And he got the judge to make me go to a psychologist, and the psychologist suggested that I was not being challenged in highschool and that that was why I ran away (but I ran away because I was on probation and wasn't allowed to smoke, and it was my religion, which I told my probation officer all the time and all the way to the cell, but I had some SHIT Public Lawyers).

But anyways, they put me in college at 16, and I found someone else to give me a ride so I could run away again. And they put me in juvy again. This was 1 year before I became a registered minister, so all I had was the Rig Veda to prove my faith then. But the continued to arrest me until I moved to Colorado.

Just thought I would share that semi-funny story. But since this happened I have done tons more legal research as well as medical research based on my religion. So if anyone needs help with their religious defense in America, let us know, I am not suggesting anyone outside of our Ministry do it because I don't know your doctrine or when it started if it is not Kemetic or Hindu or any Ancient to modern Polytheism established before 1975.

Also maybe helpful for people too.

There are Synthetic Cannabinoids and people like Sasha Shulgin who invented TONS of Phenethylamines and Tryptamines (read the books Pihkal and Tihkal) that are 100% legal to buy, sell, trade and give away. You just can't sell or give it to someone and say "This can get you high", that is illegal.

There is the Church of Neuroscience in Louisiana and they can ship MXE (ketamine relative) and Etizolam (Xanax relative) around the country to regular people, and The Temple of Light in New York uses DPT which is a relative to DMT. So some of those things are already being used as a spiritual guide legally already.

Just wanted to point this stuff out.

Designer Drugs & Designer Smells

Currently, the perfume world is still kind of in the Middle Ages. They make "Concrete" or hash from the plant material, then they make Absolute. And this is a good process, this is how they purify things for medical use as well. If you wanted to make it even purer (like Walter White perfume) you could Isomerize it or do some Chromographic methods to get specific alkaloids or whatever you wanted.

But this is would be arbitrary, and would only bring perfume into the modern medical grade.

The way Perfume can be brought in to the FUTURE would be to make "Designer Smells" and not in the way they make smells today by mixing different absolutes, but to make NEW smells.

Here is how that would work, you could add Amino Acids to the smells, along with Baking Soda or Calcium Hydroxide. And that is just the beginning, there are ALL KINDS of different things that can be done, for example, tons of smells could be "methylated" by using methanol and an activator.

And I invented a new Smell already, but I do not have the materials to make any new smells yet. This molecule opens up the way for TONS of new Molecules. The main molecule that is in the smell of Roses is "b-Damascone", and when I was younger I heard that Anna Nicole Smith died from some drug that was like in between Xanax and Alcohol, a old school "Barbiturate" that bikers and stuff used to take. I have always been in to chemistry so I learned how it was made and it was simple, you just add Acetone and Chloroform together in the presence of Lye, and Chlorobutanol is made. This is what Anna Nicole Smith died from because she was eating it or drinking it.

But anyways. The Damascoen cane replace the Acetone, it is the same class of molecule, and then in the presence of Chloroform and Lye it would become a BRAND NEW MOLECULE with 3 open Chloride structures, which leaves the way for TONS of new things to be added.

This is only one molecule, I could make at least 10-30 new structures with Damascone if not more, and then with all the other smells I could make THOUSANDS of new smells. And so could anyone else.

Random reply to someone that I thought other people might want to read:
There are still ancient (from Egypt to George Washington to today) things that are part of the court system and part of what we do. Even if the politicians don't recognize it. For example, the Mayor and Governor in the Ferguson protests actually broke the law and could be sued for their jobs if someone there would do some research. There are supreme court cases that ruled that "No one should make Peace statutes to stop riots, because it will start riots". So really Ferguson happened because no one is looking at old cases and lawyers will only do it for money.

How Ads Help Youtubers and Bloggers

A lot of people know this already, but there are also a lot of people who do not know this. Those ads that pop up in the Youtube videos you watch and on the blogs you read, they are not random. They are there to help the person who made the video or blog. When you make a video or blog, and allow adsense to put ads on it, you earn a few pennies every time someone clicks on the ads.

I think when someone watches an add all the way through you also get a small amount, but the main amount is for clicks I know that.

So if you want to help your favorite youtubers and bloggers, don't ignore those ads all the time. Click one every once in a while.

And if YOU want to start having videos with ads, you just need a Youtube channel with a few hundred views and you can join the partner program.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

==Day 31==

Here are some more random things that have to do with law, this IS NOT ADMIRALTY LAW or related to it

Color of Law: Different situations and people have different laws, for example, when you are in a car you have a different set of laws than people who are walking. And police like to pretend that they have less restrictions than us, but this is not true. Police have to follow laws just like everyone else, plus their Oath and the Color of Law that is applied when someone puts on a badge. I am not just some random "anti-cop", my reasoning behind sharing this is because police have violated my rights over and over.

Jurisdiction: An example of different "Jurisdictions" would be one State next to another State, those are 2 different Jurisdictions. Or an Indian Reservation next to a county in Arizona, those are 2 different jurisdictions.
In America, the Churches have followed the pattern of Roman Catholic church, and they use Ecclesiastical Jurisdiction. This is how they conduct the witch hunts. If Texas was not ran my the "Moral Majority" aka "The Church" they judges in the state would not be ignoring claims of religion outside of Christianity.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ecclesiastical_jurisdiction


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

TYT played this video today, and I was literally surprised. I am from Texas and live in Colorado, and I have never seen anyone do this to a girl. I am a guy, someone has taken me to a strip club, but I would expect to see it there. I have literally ONLY seen people act like this in Strip Clubs and in Jail, I don't think this happens on the street in Texas or Colorado. But it is also never that crowded in public, but even at the 4/20 rally here, I didn't see anything like this happen to anyone.






I literally had no idea that this happened in some places. I thought it was like the random construction worker or Hebrew Israelites posted up talking about women like they do, but I had no idea it was like this in some places.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Also.

If anyone wants to somehow get mad at me and try to prove me wrong about religious rights and paganism. Please do so by telling me what Pine trees have to do with Jesus, and What Eggs and Bunnies have to do with Jesus.

If you can correlate those things to a point where Paganism is not longer needed, then Marijuana is not legal in America. But as long as Eggs and Bunnies have NOTHING to do with Jesus and Pine trees have NOTHING to do with Jesus, Polytheism is a huge part of American culture.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

And that is just for religious people, if you want to prove it wrong legally, there are a lot more things you need to disprove. Since there are laws saying I don't have to name a God for the court and they can not judge on what is and is not doctrine.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

And also, my religion is not the Zeitgeist. People keep asking me things as if I have seen the Zeitgeist movie, and I NEVER have. And people tell me it is about 2012 and Osiris and Mithra being Jesus, that is NOT what I am saying. That is something completely different and it is your own confirmation bias making you think that I am somehow talking about a movie you saw.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

I also want to point out that the Christians elected a child to be their king, at birth. Based on a star.

And this was around 30 BC, like AFTER Greece and Hannibal and Egypt had all passed. So I am pretty sure the Christians were not the smartest people around at the time.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Also, according to Catholic Tradition, when Mary was fleeing with Jesus in her stomach, like when the king said to kill all babies 2 years old and younger. The Catholics say they went to a town called "Sebennytos" in Egypt. And Sebennytos was founded by the cult of Serapis, and in that town one of the cult members wrote a book called "Aegyptica" which is "The History of Egypt", and it was written there about 300 YEARS before Jesus was born. So it is very possible that Jesus family had access to a book that contained the entire history of Egypt.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

If you think about Jesus as a Polytheist Demi-God it makes more sense too. Just like Hercules, he called only ONE God his father. And they basically crucified Jesus the same as an Apis Bull (Google it), when they put the crown of thorns on his head, they basically made him the cow.

I am not saying it is certain, I am just saying it makes more sense that Jesus had this book and thought he was a demi-god, rather than being a magic human.

And if you think about the body disappearing this also makes more sense. They were practicing Eastern Tradition. They thought he would "Come Back" AKA Reincarnate, and they probably took the body so that they could cremate it and spread the ashes.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

And if you look into Greek Tradition, there is the "Phoenix". If you read about the Phoenix, it was a metaphor for a certain group of people. The "Phoenicians" (according to the Greeks) had been through various events where they were destroyed, and "rose from the ashes".

The Jewish people can not be found in history, but have been identified with the Carthaginians, Canaanites & Phoenicians by different people. And this also adds to a point of why they would burn Jesus body and expect it to come back.

More evidence for this being a regular practice is the "Fall of Carthage" Rome systematically burned the towns down for like 28 days. They DID NOT want the Phoenix coming back. But then, Jesus. lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

And to anyone who says "those are myths", there are entire Archaeological digs that are conducted after listening to the natives myths. 

So why would we separate Jesus from the myths of his people and act as if he is an isolated event.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

And in case you could not tell, my point is not that Jesus is Lord and God is God. I am saying Jesus was a Polytheist.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

And anyone that wants this to fit the Bible, the Bible was written at LEAST 30 years after Jesus died, and MAINLY by someone who met Jesus in a dream.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Dreaming has historically been used to learn NEW things, not to find things out about the past. Like in back to the future, he didn't go to the past in a dream, he invented the gizmo to get there in a dream.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

And if anyone wants Archaeological evidence of the things I am talking about, there is lots.
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2014/08/basic-information-before-leaving-earth.html

This is all just stuff they find written in stone or buried in the ground. No one trying to prove anything except "what happened".


----------



## bradburry (Oct 29, 2014)

so whats your point lord?


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

I apologize to all atheists for posting about history, I know hearing about history that isn't in space scares you, lol. I am not talking aboou supernatural Gods though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Here is a tip for any atheist that reads this at any time. I am not Christian or even LIKE a Christian, here is something to help you realize that.

Look up "Syro-Palestinian History" you can not beat Judaism, Christianity and Islam in debate.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Oct 29, 2014)

hey op/f, lol. there are sooo many different stories floating around out there, the world-wide flood story being just one... i wish the majority of responders to a thread were from folks other than the op......


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Jericho existed since at least 10,000 BC and their is no archaeological evidence of people like Moses. And if Moses did exist, he was raised by PHARAOH, then invented a religion.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> hey op/f, lol. there are sooo many different stories floating around out there, the world-wide flood story being just one... i wish the majority of responders to a thread were from folks other than the op......


There was a series of large floods but not a world wide one, and there are underwater cities and stuff, but the Bible is not proven. And people can reply. this is a new thread, i just had to catch it up to date because it is where I will be posting the dream herbs and stuff.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Spelling error. I meant to say you can "can NOW" beat Judaism, Christianity and Islam in a debate. Not that you c"an not"


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Also, if you are now like "Why can't I see where your religion comes from". YOU CAN.

Just look up "Indus Valley Civilization" their ENTIRE language was symbols, so to say that a picture of a "God" means they believed in a magic man is just wrong. It means someone told them a story or they saw something and they preserved it or symbols of it.

We still can't translate the Indus Valley Script, but it represents the oldest religion and civilization. They built in square city grids and everything like we do today.

And the modern books we have from those people that we CAN read came later in Sanskrit and they are called the "Vedas" the one that contains the Marijuana God is "The Rig Veda" but there are 4 main Vedas and hundreds of books that talk about the different ways you can do things for different "Gods" which really just means you are "becoming that God" for example, when you smoke Marijuana you "Become Shiva" in modern times we say "I'm so High" but they called it "Shiva" and they also called the feeling you get when you dance "Shiva". So they would copy Shiva and become Shiva.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

And 12% of the world's population still does these things today.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> And 12% of the world's population still does these things today.


 
The percentage may be higher.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Shiva has been coming to America for a while, we just need to help the plant the rest of the way. Everyone is like "It will be legal eventually" but what if it's not. We have to make it.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Shiva has been coming to America


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Also, I am not sure if everyone knows where the word "Harmony" comes from. 

But if you have ever tried to do like Monk chanting noises with 2 people. when you hit the same pitch your sound waves bounce off of each other in a way that makes them sound different and bigger. That is where "Harmony" comes from. That idea of merging sound. Historians also say that language itself may have been musical in nature when being invented.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't know why I didn't think of this until right now, but if anyone would like to register themselves as a member of our ministry, or create their own ministry you can become a ministry legally and free, online, here:
http://www.themonastery.org/

That is the Universal Life Church, it is not Christian or Muslim or Buddhist or Hindu, the guy that invented it couldn't even read, so he invented a faith that requires no Holy Book.

And once you are a registered minister you can legally preform weddings, between WHOEVER you want, as long as you can get license for it in your state. And all you have to do to get licenses is be a minister.

But, you can practice whatever religion you want. And the Universal Life Church was established before the RFRA, so it is a protected religion. And if your religion you are practicing within it is even older, then you are doubly protected under the RFRA. So go find whatever ancient or modern God that doesn't make you hate religion. Or just be an Atheist Minister. If you have read the "I AM" supreme court case, Atheism counts as a religion when you go to court and is defended like one


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

I just want to point something out.

People seem to think that since my brother died I am sad somehow. I do get sad, but I am not like sitting around sad. I actually feel like my brother is still alive most of the time. I know he is gone, but it just doesn't feel like he is gone. I still feel him there. And this is beneficial during different experiences.

He was there for my first DMT experience, and when I read about Hannibal Barca I can tell how much he loved his family because of my brother. I don't think many people in modern times can relate with people who lose siblings and other family at a young age. It happened more historically though.

And just like how I can read about a person who has been dead for 2000+ years ago and relate to them in a way and learn from them, I also feel like my brother is still here.

Not that I am going to see him again in some magic paradise, but that he is still here. And it makes a lot of sense what the Egyptians were talking about and stuff when they were preserving people and putting stuff in stone. They knew that life was not eternal, but they wanted to try to make things last into history so that we would dig it up later. When they saw something being kept in tact over time, even though it was dead, they could see the life story it told and it was still "there".


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Also, someone said something to me about sexual repression because I said I had never heard a girl get cat calls like that before.

I lost my virginity when I was 14 to a girl that was 16, and I was drunk throwing up all over the place. She just got on top of me. And I have had plenty of girlfriends, I am not a virgin and AGAIN, not a Christian.

I have just never lived in a place where people talked to girls like that out loud in the middle of the street, for no reason. She's not like a model in a bikini walking around, she is just a regular girl.

I don't see how Cat Calls are = to Sexual Freedom. I feel like those are 2 different topics.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

And I understand someone saying "Have a good day" and stuff.

But yelling "Beautiful" while looking at her ass and naming her after the symbol on her ass. It's not like she is wearing shorts that say "juicy" they are regular jeans and everyone is either looking about or talking about her ass.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Thinking about it, I blame Instagram. lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

And thinking about it, the internet it pretty much a big cat call network. I have never gotten on a forum and started talking about my dick or anyone's body (unless some guy was trolling me and talking about dicks or something and I had to reply), but the internet seems to be a giant pit of people that are posting porn on forums and trolling, between the people actually trying to talk about stuff. (Maybe I am just used to Marijuana forums and the Rogan Board though)


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

And just btw, I completely understand this is 2 months early. I am not expecting anyone to reply until FOX starts talking about The War On Christmas. If you would like to do something now though, here are the FOX news people so you can tweet angrily at them if you feel like it. It is possible that they won't even talk about the War On Christmas now though. This has been seen by a few thousand people now on different websites, and I posted it to the FOX news Google+ group, so I am sure someone at FOX will hear about it eventually and they won't want to advertise for Polytheism by talking about the War on Christmas. They might still talk about it though. And when they do, it will be time for everyone to start taking Mushrooms for Mithras.

https://twitter.com/ShepNewsTeam
@ShepNewsTeam

https://twitter.com/Morning_Joe
@Morning_Joe

https://twitter.com/TheFive
@TheFive

https://twitter.com/DanaPerino
@DanaPerino

https://twitter.com/ericbolling
@EricBolling

https://twitter.com/AndreaTantaros
@AndreaTantaros


https://twitter.com/kimguilfoyle
@KimberlyGuilfoyle

https://twitter.com/greggutfeld
@GregGufeld

https://twitter.com/RobertGBeckel
@RobertGBeckel

https://twitter.com/megynkelly
@MegynKelly

https://twitter.com/oreillyfactor
@OReillyFactor

https://twitter.com/jessebwatters
@JesseWaters

https://twitter.com/seanhannity
@SeanHannity

https://twitter.com/FBNStossel
@FBNStossel


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Also, tweet these politicians and ask them how many times they have done mushrooms.

https://twitter.com/SarahPalinUSA
@SarahPalinUSA

https://twitter.com/SpeakerBoehner
@SpeakerBoehner

https://twitter.com/SenJohnMcCain
@SenJohnMcCain

https://twitter.com/Team_Mitch
@Team_Mitch

https://twitter.com/MittRomney
@mittromney

https://twitter.com/tedcruz
@TedCruz

https://twitter.com/GovChristie
@RickPerry


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Also, if anyone knows of any awesome positive news stories involving Cannabis, Mushrooms, Ecstasy, DMT or anything like that. Send it to:

@ViceNews & @TYTNetwork

They might not talk about it, but if it is interesting or enough people send it in, they might.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> TYT played this video today, and I was literally surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The east coast can get real... nyc is another world, a fantastic one. Video certainly (subjectively) demonstrates a potential severity of female objectification.

And why yah st_ereotyping_ the 'Hebrew Israelites"? Damn someone just injured Y. Glick. http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Unknown-assailant-shots-seriously-wounds-known-right-wing-activist-in-Jerusalem-380210


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

And just btw, I sent Rick Perry's twitter to like 10,000 people one week on Facebook, and I told them all to tweet at him about the border. And I have hardly seen him come on TV for anything since then, but before he was like FOX's go to politician. Like he was just on standby almost.

So tweeting can do something. Especially when they come in quickly.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2014)

http://www.kyagr.com/marketing/hemp-pilot.html


The *first pilot project*, affiliated with Kentucky State University and our Homegrown by Heroes military veteran farmer program, will study the cultivation of Kentucky Heirloom hemp seed on a research plot in Eastern Kentucky.

The *second project*, located in Western Kentucky and affiliated with Murray State University, will cultivate European seed for the purposes of studying hemp fiber.

The *third pilot project*, located on an urban brownfield and affiliated with the University of Louisville, will study bio-remediation, or the detoxifying and environmental effects of industrial hemp.

The *fourth pilot project*, located in central Kentucky, will address many of the basic agricultural issues involved in the production of industrial hemp such as the machinery needed for proper planting, harvesting and transportation, the yield per acre and overall cost of production. This project is linked with the University of Kentucky for measuring agriculture production and Eastern Kentucky University, which will conduct a renewable energy research project with this crop in its EKU Craft Center.

The *final pilot project*, also affiliated with the University of Kentucky and located in Eastern Kentucky, will focus on cultivating cannabinoids for medical research purposes. If you have an interest in growing industrial hemp, please execute the attached application and a KDA staffer will contact you with more information. The goal of these pilot programs is to move this new industry forward while working to achieve independence for farmers to pursue production of industrial hemp in a free and open market.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-29693386

In most countries in the world, if you asked the local authorities for permission to grow 850 cannabis plants in a residential area of the capital city, you would probably end up in trouble.

But in Chile, the state has just agreed to such a project. The cannabis is being planted in La Florida, a district of Santiago. It will be harvested next April and turned into an oil which will be used as a painkiller for 200 cancer patients....


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Random:

False Dichotomy of Good and Evil, this is a big problem with the Christians but also a big problem with other people.

Christians like to say "God hates gays" and "Atheists are evil", but that is a stupid way to look at it. And similarly, I hear people talk about Bill O'Reilly as if he eats babies and will never change, even if it is good for business.

This "Good" and "Evil" is a false dichotomy. I am not sure exactly what everyone would agree to call it, but I think it is more like "Wilderness and Civility" and sometimes Wilderness comes out, sometimes a civil person comes out. It depends what you are doing. In a class, probably more civil, in a race, probably more wild. 

And these things are not "Good" and "Bad", they are just "Civil" and "Wild". And sometimes people do Wild things to save people, or to fix things. And sometimes people very Civilly destroy someone's life in court or just be generally condescending as if you are better than people around you (I have met many Libertarians like this, they will say they are the "only sober ones and no one lets them drive" and if you don't completely agree with them, you are just not on their level, like they already wrote up a Declaration of Independence and are on their way to ending states).

But Wild and Civil are not "Good" and "Evil" you can just use them to do things that are going to make people think of you as Evil. But that is not to say that people are always right when they "sense" evil. Christians think they can "sense" evil in gay people, so that is just not a good way to judge people. It's really just a false dichotomy, I am not sure what we could replace it with, but Wild and Civil seem good enough to me, does anyone else know of one?

And if there is really a person out there that believes in Good and Evil in 2014, I would ask them if America is evil for doing what we do in the middle east and if Putin is evil for taking land in Ukraine, or are those people in charge just acting in their self interests in ways that we call "evil", but they would call "good".


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 29, 2014)

Hemp History
Kentucky's first hemp crop was grown in 1775, and Kentucky went on to become the nation's leading hemp-producing state in the mid-19th century with peak production of 40,000 tons in 1850. U.S. hemp production declined after the Civil War, and almost all of the nation's hemp was grown in the Bluegrass region of Kentucky. Federal legislation passed in 1938 outlawed production of cannabis, including hemp, in the U.S. Hemp production in Kentucky and the U.S. ramped up during World War II as part of the war effort but fell again after the war and ended with the demise of a small hemp fiber industry in Wisconsin in 1958.

http://www.kyagr.com/marketing/Senate-Bill-50.html


hemp industry info
http://hemp4victory.wordpress.com


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 29, 2014)

Festivus isn't too ancient, but I thought some people would like to think about Festivus while reading this. So here is this.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

This is TYT, but it's a video about Bill O'Reilly and the war on Christmas. And listen to what Bill and the other guy says, it's hilarious. They think Satan is Waging a war on Christmas and they are trying to convince each other it is real, and Christianity is the only religion with rights in America.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

The Atheist Voice, being pretty reasonable.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

How The Christians Started The War On Christmas


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

And just btw, I want to point something out about the Cat Calls. 

In Colorado, I literally see people IGNORING each other. Like if something funny happens, and you laugh and look at someone next to you, if they don't know you, they will act like they didn't even see it happen.

And I have LITERALLY seen like 1000 kids getting out class for the day at a community college, and like 500 of them were all walking across a bridge to get across a highway, and they were literally not even looking side to side. There was not a SINGLE person (from what I could see) looking at the highway below, or looking side to side above the highway.

If these people started cat calling each other, I would literally be shocked.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

Even in South Florida. I just thought about that, I lived in South Florida, in Goulds, like definitely not a good neighborhood. Had to buy weed at a crack house, etc.

But it wasn't like that. Dancing was extremely sexual, but even at the beach in Miami, it wasn't like people were just hitting on girls as they walked. If anything there are people trying to give you coupons, or sell you watered down alcohol telling you it's cheaper than the bars that are nearby, but no one is just outside yelling at girls.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

Also.

If you are Celebrating Mithras instead of Christmas, then you can either take Amanita Muscaria (which are legal for everyone) or Psilocybin/Panaelous, Psilocybin are illegal to grow unless you worship the Native Mexican (North American) God Teonanácatl.

If you get Amanita Muscaria mushrooms, baking the Mushrooms into something that has a lot of flavor would be best.

1. Because the Mushrooms taste disgusting

2. If you Decarboxylize the Ibotenic acid in the Muscimol, you are more likely to actually have an experience with them. In the past, the people would drink the urine of reindeer who ate these mushrooms, and the Reindeer's stomach did the cooking for the people.

This is not for people to randomly do, this is about The Solstice/Christmas/Mithras/Saturnalia. This is how people all over the world celebrate. In the UK and in Mexico they ate Psilocybin mushrooms, in Europe and Turkey they ate Amanita Muscaria. And Saint Nicholas was a Turkish Catholic man. All of this is how it is SUPPOSED to be. I am not changing it, the Christians are.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

Also, Panaelous mushrooms are not illegal to grow, but they do contain Psylocibin which is illegal unless you are specifically using it as a sacrament. Or unless you live in New Mexico, where it is legal to grow Psilocybin mushrooms for personal consumption.

The Panaelous mushrooms again aren't specifically illegal to grow, but you have to be using them sacrementally. These are not something that is recreationally legal.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

If you don't like Mushrooms, here is something you can do with Essential oils (for anyone that has not seen Oilahuasca yet)


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 30, 2014)

I wonder if there's anything that could bring a person like you back to reality.. 

And if not, what should be done about it..


----------



## bradburry (Oct 30, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I wonder if there's anything that could bring a person like you back to reality..
> 
> And if not, what should be done about it..


 hes suppose to be are lord in disgues .


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 30, 2014)

Since there is astute and technical peer review, this is starting to look like a scientific journal and less like just a journal.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

When I say "I have never heard anyone talk like that to a girl in public but I have seen people talk about girls like that in jail" I am not saying that those men are the scum of the Earth or anything, I am just saying that I can't believe that so many of them act like that when they see a regular girl.

Like if there was a company filming a commercial and they had a girl walking around in a Bikini or something, I can see people being like 'DAMN!", but just a random girl walking on the street in jeans in a shirt. It just surprised me.

And I only mentioned Hebrew Israelites because I have seen them harass girls in public and in videos, so I would expect it. But they say they are helping their community by doing that, that is why I said "doing what they do".


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

Someone else replied to the Cat call thing and I just wanted to post my reply here.
When I say "I have never heard anyone talk like that to a girl in public but I have seen people talk about girls like that in jail" I am not saying that those men are the scum of the Earth or anything, I am just saying that I can't believe that so many of them act like that when they see a regular girl.

Like if there was a company filming a commercial and they had a girl walking around in a Bikini or something, I can see people being like 'DAMN!", but just a random girl walking on the street in jeans in a shirt. It just surprised me.

And I only mentioned Hebrew Israelites because I have seen them harass girls in public and in videos, so I would expect it. But they say they are helping their community by doing that, that is why I said "doing what they do".


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

LOL

After I told the Atheists my religion was not the same as the Zeitgeist, they basically have all stopped sending me messages. I literally had people asking to debate me yesterday, and now that people know they wouldn't be arguing against the Zeitgeist, they aren't even replying. This is hilarious.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

Just because I say the word "Mithras" and "Christmas" DOES NOT MEAN that I am saying Mithra is Jesus. I (like you) understand that Jesus may have been a real person, and if not, was probably based on some kind of events around 1 BC, not stolen from the myths of Osiris and Mithra.

I am saying Mithra is a Mushroom, and that Christmas comes from Mithras, NOT that Jesus is Mithra. I apologize (to you for you) to anyone who saw Zeitgeist and got confused by it.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

And if anyone is wondering my views on 2012 (I have been getting Zeitgeist messages), I believe humans are full of themselves and think they are more important than they are. If the planets were going to line up, I think it would be more for the plants, not for us.

And as far as the Mayan Calendar goes, they used the OGDOAD, the calendar did not mark the end of the world, it marked the end of the CYCLE. We are in a new age. And that is a real thing, we are entering the Age of Aquarius (they wrote that song for a reason) and we just left the age of Pisces.

This just means that the stars are positioned a certain way in the sky from where we are. Because we not only move through the solar system, but also the Galaxy. And even though ancient people did not know what a "Galaxy" was, they were doing some pretty amazing math using the planets and the stars. For example, I have read that Orion's belt is responsible for the existence of tons of math problems. Based on the distance between the three stars and the different things that can be done since there are 3 points and not 2, the sky was pretty important to ancient people.

So basically, what I am saying is, I think 2012 was kinda like the difference between December 31st and January 1st, they are not really different, but on paper it seems like the whole world shifted.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

And I want to point something out, Santa was Saint Nicholas, a Turkish Catholic. I don't mean to be stereotypical here, so sorry for automatically going to this, but for people that don't know what Turkey is, you probably will remember which country it is by seeing a stereotypical picture.

http://www.medicaltourismmag.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/moustacheturkey.jpg

This is the culture Santa comes from. And historically, Turkish people were historically darker and of random mixed melenation, because during the Hellenistic Era, Turkey was basically the bridge between Europe/Greece and Africa/Arabia. So the Seleucid Empire set up there, and the Greeks establish Byzantium which would become Constantinople when Constantine came, now Istanbul. Then came the Byzantine Empire, which was basically them being Roman and spreading Jesus. Then came the Ottoman empire, which was them being Turkish and spreading Islam. 

So Turkey has had a lot of different people with different skin tones at different times.

Not all of these were made at the time of Saint Nicholas, so they are "Artist Renderings". But I just want to point out that the idea of Santa not being white has existed in Russian and other art for a long time.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Saint_Nicholas.jpg
http://media.tumblr.com/6761b00def667312a241486f57f7bac9/tumblr_inline_mqajqv6uez1rpr1t4.jpg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Nicholas#mediaviewer/File:Icon_c_1500_St_Nicholas.JPG
http://www.stnicholascenter.org/media/images/s/saint-nicolas-swiss-lg.jpg

And here is a modern 3D model of what he might have looked like. I think if a Christian American proud white person, would say this guy was Cuban or something, not white. But they want to say Santa is white. Santa was not "White", he was from an empire that had various shades of people, mostly somewhere in the middle.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_f7B1PLWPz3g/R1doqeYddAI/AAAAAAAAALo/DC1VyCGuDpc/s1600/saint-nicholas.jpeg


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

If anyone reading this would rather be Political than Religious...

Here is how to get a political organization started
http://www.fec.gov/ans/answers_pac.shtml

But Religious rights only apply to religions, I just want to give everyone any resources they might want to use. That link is how you make a PAC aka Political Action Committee, which allows you to accept donations and run commercials hat say "This ad paid for by the PAC for better Holidays" or whatever.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

Also, if anyone needs more evidence that this Christmas stuff is cross cultural and ancient, look at the Flags of Mexico & Italy, then look at the Flags of the Palestinians, Oman and the Kurdish flags... It's all Christmas colors.

Mexico
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9d/Flag_of_Mexico_(reverse).png

Italy
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/03/Flag_of_Italy.svg

Oman
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/dd/Flag_of_Oman.svg/2000px-Flag_of_Oman.svg.png

Kurdish
http://sarchaw.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/img_1080.jpg

Palestinian
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/00/Flag_of_Palestine.svg/2000px-Flag_of_Palestine.svg.png

And the Palestinian flag still has the red Triangle to represent the red hat aka The Phrygian Cap aka The Liberty cap.

When you put a "Santa Hat" on a pole, it is called a "Liberty Pole".


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

And just btw, we are all lucky we have computers and phones and calendars to show us the date in case we forget. When ancient people forgot how long it was until the next season, they had to go find out where different planets were in the sky, and what the sun was doing.

That is why things like Halloween and Christmas exist. As cultural reminders.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

And the cultural reminders usually match up with Nature. Like the Mithras Tree, they remember the Tree so they can remember the Mushroom and the Mushroom is the Solstice God.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

I should be getting some Uziza leaf today.

Uziza leaf is a Nigerian Delicacy Spice, used in Soup making. It has not been used widely in Western Countries or outside of Nigeria really since the middle ages. Like back before and around the plague time.

But this plant contains Caryophyllene, which is also in Marijuana. It helps give Marijuana its smell, and it attaches to a CB receptor, just like Cannabis. In Nigeria they use it to stimulate appetite, AKA "Give you the Munchies". You can probably order Uziza soup at a Nigerian Restaurant if there is one in your city/area. But you can also get them at Nigerian grocers, and online a few places. VERY few places right now.

But this plant and the "Cannabinoid" inside of it are NOT illegal. This is completely legal. So everyone should know about it, the only problem is that no one uses it outside of Nigeria except Nigerians that left Nigeria. Everyone else uses Pepper, like Salt and Pepper. It is in the same family as pepper, and in Nigeria they use both. You can get leaves and peppercorns. Leaves are easier to deal with though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

I also have "Kava" (A Polynesian Delicacy Plant) which is pretty easy to find online, but it also has a Cannabinoid in it, as well as an array of Kavalactones that are not Cannabinoids, but they have the medical description of "Sedative Euphoriant".

Kava does not feel exactly like Marijuana, but it does have effects. And when you mix it with Marijuana, they have "Synergy" where you actually get more of an effect by mixing them than either one of them should have given you. They push each other. Kava also happens to be in the Pepper family.

But since Caryophyllene is in Marijuana, I expect it to be a lot more similar to the actual Marijuana plant. And add to the effects of Marijuana and just make it feel slightly different, since there will be more Caryophyllene as the main component instead of THC and other Cannabinoids.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

Random:
Phrygian caps were also worn by slaves. So wearing a Santa Hat basically represents the ancient 99% and when you put a Santa Hat on a pole it represents Freed Slaves. That is why it is called a "Liberty Pole" and if you look at the American Army Seal you will see a Phrygian cap (Santa Hat) on a pole.

Haiti also has a Phrgian cap on a pole and they are a nation of freed slaves. So, it's basically an ancient Freedom symbol, and if you look up "American Revolution" you will see people wearing these hats.

So when the people in charge see people in these hats, knowing what it means. They will probably work harder to actually be a group of leaders instead of a group of well paid semi-celebrities playing games they say in TV shows.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

I can't remember if it was in Rome or Greece, but there was a famous debate where the Oligarchs were trying to decide how they were going to tell rich people apart from poor people so that they could shun the poor (caste systems created bathing, people used to bathe if a poor person stepped on their shadow, they had no idea what hygiene was).

But one of the Oligarchs said "There are more of them than there are of us, and if we mark them, they might realize it"


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

I have smoked like 2 bowls of the Uziza leaf now, and it definitely gives you the munchies, and I smoked weed this morning, but I have not smoked in like 2 hours and the Uziza has definitely added to the Marijuana effects, and I am pretty sure it has some good effects on its own.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

Also,
I AM NOT TRYING TO SPREAD EBOLA FEAR, JUST TRYING TO HELP

If you look up "Cannabinoids Ebola" there is a doctor that says Cannabinoids could cure Ebola because one of the Cannabinoid receptors actually stimulates the immune system in a way that it usually never gets activated.

Also, you have probably heard that they "Have no more Ebola patients in Nigeria", I think that that might be because of their traditional Uziza leaf soup, which contains a Cannabinoid. I just smoked some Uziza and it definitely mixes with Marijuana well.

If you live in a state where Marijuana is illegal, Uziza is not illegal. And it could actually end up being a good Ebola fighting medicine.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

I just took a hit of bud, and Uziza and bud mixed DEFINITELY has boosted eye pressure or pressure relieving effects or whatever. People use MMJ for Glaucoma, and mixing the bud with the Uziza is definitely giving me the "High in my eyeballs" feeling. Along with the stoney "Shiva" feeling.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

I just smoked a joint of Uziza, and there is a definite stoney effect on its own. It does not taste like Marijuana, it tastes like most other botanicals. Just a leaf. Maybe the peppers are different, I will try those some time in the next few months.

I can DEFINITELY see this being sold at pipe stores and maybe even Gas stations, like under the counter eventually. It really works.

I am smoking a bowl of bud now on top of it now.

This definitely has good effects together. Smoked along it is not exactly like Marijuana, but it is stoney. Mixing the bud in makes it where you get even higher than you would have from the bud alone. I am going to try making a Tea out of it, since Soup is the regular way people make it. And I will make it with Lemon Grass, so that I can have Caryophyllene from the Uziza and Myrcene from the Lemon Grass, then Marijuana on top of it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

Caryophyllene is usually in Sativa, so I thought I would be like active high. But I keep yawning and I bet if I went and closed my eyes I would fall asleep. So The Uziza is definitely making the Marijuana stronger, and since I smoked a joint, it is definitely having a lethargic effect.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 30, 2014)

This is not something new I am doing, if you Google "FinShaggy" followed by the list of Gods, you will find old threads where I had been recognizing these Gods for a while, and had just found Pashupati, which linked Pan and Shiva in the Ancient world.
My Gods are:

Pan, Shiva, Atum, Ra & Mut

And since I have found out more about Christmas and Mexico, I have also begun to revere Mithra (The Solstice God) & Teonanácatl.

You can choose whatever Gods you want, but I am going to explain mine. You find your Gods by finding what you like to do. I have mentioned before that Planets are Gods, Seasons are Gods, the Sun is a God, Dung Beetles are a God, etc.

Pan: Pan is within every human as well as in the world at large. Pan is the God of the Wilderness, the Pasture and the Shepherds. I revere him because I personally find the idea of Arcadia to be amazing. If you Google Arcadia, it is basically what they based heaven on. You are "Pan" when you do something Wild and you are "Pan" when you do something out of your way that is nice. Pan is just a force that you can tap into in yourself, and we all do. Pan and Jesus both had their deaths announced around the same time. Except people thought Jesus died into their hearts, while Pan (the Wilderness in us) became harnessed by the church.

Shiva: Shiva is related to Dancing, Marijuana, Males and Fatherhood. Shiva's pre-form is Rudra, who is the God who plays with poisons and cures, roars, is red and has knotted hair. These are not "Magic Men", they are just representations. Vedic belief is cyclical, when you read the Rig Veda it says a human goes from 4 legs, to 2 legs, to 3 legs. Baby, to man, to old man with a cane. So when they talk about the Gods, they are talking about different things that Society can use. And it also allows you to recognize shifts. Like how the Egyptians saw Dung beetles go from egg to Larva to Beetle, which allowed them to see that things changed, so they knew that a roudy kid might end up doing something good if they pointed it in the right direction. The Hindu mythology allows you to see Rudra (someone who plays with poisons and cures and has knots in their hair) becomes Shiva.

Atum: The God who created himself, also sometimes in the form of AtumRa. Similar to the Hindu myth of Creation, Atum creates the universe through mirroring. In Hindu they say Gods created the universe by "Mimicking" each other. in Egypt they said the first God created the Earth by mixing with his own shadow, or Masturbating, and since he was both male and female it created the universe. And you can look into that and say that Egyptian mythology is ALL wrong, or you can say that that seems like a representation of "Ying and Yang" and slowly we are discovering that the world has matter and anti-matter, so it wasn't such a bad guess after all, and they figured it out by watching things glass melting and reflections being made and shadows being cast, etc.

Ra: Ra is the Sun. Ra gives everything energy and life on Earth. You can also use the sun to measure time, which has always been important.

Mut: The Mother, sometimes identified with Ma'at or Isis or Hathor, Mut is basically the Queen of the Gods and can be found as "Venus" and "Cybele" and various other Goddesses throughout the world.

Mithra: Has been explained in various parts of this thread as well as the video in the first post.

Teonanácatl: Is also known as "Magic Mushrooms" in the Western World.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

I have not been able to find any rolling papers, so I used a page of the Bible last night. Then I thought about it, and old Bibles were written on Onion skins, which was how they made the pages so thin.

So I got an onion and peeled off some different layers, and I got 2 different layers to roll some pretty good joints. One of them I had to roll around the bud while the skin was wet then let it dry over night, the other one was thinner, so I dried it first, then rolled the bud in it and it pretty much worked like a little joint.

So if you even need rolling papers and can't find any, Onions have natural papers on them.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

This is kinda random and off topic, but if you have heard Obama talking about helping Africa, he is a corporate person, so Obama can only see how it helps when we send GE jobs to Africa, or send Microsoft jobs to Africa. And those can help, but those things can't reach everyone. They only reach the people in those countries that have the ability to access those things. And some random tribal family in the bush doesn't have the same opportunity as the children on someone who works as a body guard on a compound for a GE executive. So the kids on the outside continue to be born into struggle.

But if we find herbs like Uziza that people in Africa ALREADY collect to earn money, and we start buying these things in larger amounts, we can start building a real economy on their bottom level, and they will sell it cheap, so the person connected to them in America will be stimulating their own local economy by bringing the plant into it, and not having to spend much doing so.

Uziza was like $3.25 an oz on the website I ordered from, and if you knew someone in Nigeria that had a bulk connection, I am pretty sure it would be even cheaper.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

Also random.

It may seem like America is kind of small because we only see like 20 politicians regularly, and the people on the news try to make sure we know who they are, so it might seem like the same 40 people have been on TV forever, just giving each other jobs.

But there are 350,000 People in America. When I have 1-10 trolls coming at me saying "why are you randomly saying these things" and not only trolling me, but taking the time to troll me on multiple forums. I just laugh that they think that they can somehow effect my emotions via a forum comment (this has provided me years of entertainment, they REALLY get into it). There are 350,000 MILLION possible people that can read this, so if ONE person that is on the internet decides they don't want to read what I have to say or they just don't like what I have to say, I honestly could not care less.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

LOL I said 350,000 I meant 350,000,000 LOL 350,000,000 people in America.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 31, 2014)

Wat's a few decimal places..
 
don't know about that Ziza stuff, but importing and local farmer's cooperatives R where it's at. a good idea, Nvr to run out of papers..


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 31, 2014)

that's not my cat.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Wat's a few decimal places..
> View attachment 3284587
> don't know about that Ziza stuff, but importing and local farmer's cooperatives R where it's at. a good idea, Nvr to run out of papers..


I think the main problem with Globalization is that Governments and Corporations are Globalizing. If we TRULY Globalized to the Point where someone in America and someone in Russia felt like this is 'Earth", then Globalization would not be such a bad thing.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 31, 2014)

globalization is here in varying degrees, everyone's subjectiveconsciousness makes it appear random. ima gonna dig up a song and im out -

nu era; remember how season one of Weeds was mildly shocking to be on network television, and Now, Ha...!


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

Random:
Science is Not Atheism. And Most religions (since Christianity, Judaism and Islam are ALL Abrahamic and the same) don't believe in a Magic Man that created them. Most religions simply use the feminine and masculine nouns for proper grammar, not to imply God is a male creature or female creature that does magic things.

Like in German and Spanish. I am pretty sure tables are female and pencils are male or something like that. It doesn't mean you think the table can get it on with the pencil, it is just how language works. And when the ancient people carved images of people, we know that they were not always meant to symbolize real people, most of the time the image of a person was representative of some body of knowledge or act of nature.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

I just made some Uziza + Lemongrass Tea, I can definitely tell that Uziza is in the same family as Pepper, it is giving me a slight peppery tingle on my tongue as I drink the tea. Not like Pepper tea or anything, but I put between 5-10 grams of Uziza in it and I can feel a slight pepper tingle.

It hasn't been 45 minutes, but I just finished drinking the cup and I can already feel effects.

Lemon grass = Myrcene and Lemonene
Uziza = Caryophyllene

I have been making videos as I smoked the Onion joints and made this tea, so that will be up today.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

If you are reading this, go vote for stuff. Just saying.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

And just btw, if anyone is like "You're supporting the state". Would you rather just people in retirement homes vote for everyone? If you are a Libertarian, where is the Stateless State people can go to? Have you written up a Declaration of Independence yet or anything? If not, then I suggest the best thing we can do now is let them know what we want, and let them know there are more of us than them.

Before the Civil war everyone was just considered to be a citizen of their state, but the government decided that to avoid laws that would effect the newly freed population, they would make them citizens of "The United States" which previously had NO CITIZENS, everyone was just a citizen of their state before. I explained that so you can see why the Government was formed, it is there to be Managerial. But instead, the Politicians go to Washington DC, which is not even a state, and they make deals with people to make sure Washington DC looks nice and is a great place for people to move. But they do not even realize that they are letting the actually STATES fall in to partisan ass holery.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

The White Male Christian Power Structure VS The Rest of us


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

If you want to prove you smoke Marijuana for your religion (If you feel connected to Shiva), get a Rig Veda and a Rudraksha Mala. 

The Rig Veda is the big book of Indra/Shiva, which includes Agni (Literally just Fire), and Rudra (Explained before), and Rudraksha Malas represent Rudra, who is the pre-Shiva form. So having these 2 things should be enough to prove to the police what you are doing, you can also have sandalwood incense and stuff like that, just look up "Things that represent Shiva" and Marijuana is a BIG one that list.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

Also, if you like Ghosts and Bigfoot and the Loche Ness Monster and stuff like that, no one ever talks about Shinto, but TONS of Modern Ghost tradition and Horror movie stuff comes from Shinto Tradition. Tons of video games and comic books are also based on Shinto things. If you like video games AND weird monstery stuff, look up "LSD Dream Simulator".

Ex: The entire idea that a ghost will be tied to the Earth by emotions like anger or fear, are actually Shinto beliefs, not random horror culture.

If you get the book called "The Kojiki" aka "Records of Ancient Matters", it has all kinds of weird creatures in it and it is one of the books that is important to Shinto belief. And in Japan they still have occasional sightings of these creatures.

Just wanted to point out the religious tradition behind a lot of the Preternatural stuff from other cultures. Also the world "Preternatural" is not a common idea in western tradition now either.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

Protestants like to say "Catholics are Pagan" but then when it comes to counting up religions, they count as "Christian" so that thy can say they are the biggest.

I am going to do the same thing here. "Polytheism" would include Hindus, Shintos, some Buddists, Pagans & "Folk Religon" or Native Religion practicioners.

If all of those are mixed together under the umbrella of "Polytheism" or even "Paganism" from the Christian perspective, then it is over 28% of the worlds population. 

And if the Catholics ever decide they actually are Pagan, then those scales get WAY tipped. Right now Christianity is 31.5% and Catholics are basically Spain, Italy, South America, Central America, etc. So if those are all Pagans, Paganism is on top. Since Hindus are also Pagan according to Christians, and if they knew about all the other statues people build and religious plants people use, they would call them all Pagan.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

If you are interested in Greek Mythology, Homer was the one who wrote the most famous books about them. The Iliad and stuff. But you can also look into the Mythology yourself, because Homer was a poet, not a Historian. Though many of the cities and stuff he talked about have been discovered.

If you like the idea of Pan, I think learning about Arcadia would be the best route of "worship".


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

I just want to point out that I know this is 2 months before Christmas. I don't expect anyone to start posting here or reading much of this until it gets closer to Christmas or Bill O'Reilly starts talking about the War on Christmas.

But we are almost guaranteed to win the war on Christmas, because we will be going all the way into Easter celebrating the festival of Sight, which is where you drink and smoke Marijuana. We are supposed to celebrate it in March but it is called "Holi" and the American "Holi-Days" are from November to Christmas, so we are celebrating it then, and all the way to March when Holi ACTUALLY happens in India.

But it's not our fault that our fellow Americans decided to call this the "Holi-day Season". So put Marijuana leaves in Milk, or just smoke it while we celebrate the Holidays. 

And if you want to celebrate Mithras, get a Santa hat and some kind of Mushrooms when the Christmas lights go up. We will get to Easter and stuff when 2015 comes around.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

Also, if you live in Colorado or Washington or California or whatever and you read this and you are like "Marijuana is legal", then why not just share this with someone in Texas or a similar state.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

Also, people that look at Egypt today consider everything everyone did to be "Religious". The Egyptians drew pictures of Planets on the walls and Called them Gods, and just because they didn't know planets were spheres, they personified them. And now we say this is "Religious" just because the word "God". If you don't believe me that the Planets were the main Gods in Egypt, just look up "Ogdoad".

And if you practice Kemetic tradition, then Marijuana is part of your tradition as well. So if you worship Egyptian Gods, there is Papyrus or 2 that say you can smoke.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_medical_cannabis#Ancient_Egypt


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

Random:
I just got home from Halloween stuff and I am listening to some Atheists debate some Christians.

The Christians still have the worst arguments, but the Atheists are WAY over simplifying Greek culture. The atheist argument was just "You are imposing a God of the gaps" and sure maybe the Christians are, but then the Atheist goes on to say "In ancient times they didn't understand lightning, so they invented Zeus" and that is simply not true.

The reason Zeus is associated with Lighting is not because Zeus was invented to explain lighting. Zeus IS the planet Jupiter, and they associated it with lightning, because they must have seen the most lightning when Jupiter was above them during the year.

If anyone thinks Zeus is really just something someone invented because they saw lightning, please just look up the "Ogdoad" and you will see that the main "Gods" have usually been the planets in the sky.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

Arguing with Christians, I would ask them how come the Christians God doesn't answer prayers, but the Satanic Yizidi pray to a Bird Angel and we saved them with flying ships that swooped them up basically like Bird Angels. While bombing their enemies.

Christians pray and they don't EVER get such direct answers, and the Atheists pray to soup and get the same results.

I think if anyone is right according to answered prayer, it is the Yizidi.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

If anyone wants to Practice Yizidi faith, I think they are the basis for the idea of the Smurfs. They live up in the Mountains, they wear red and white turbans, and the Kurdish flag is Santa Colors with a Star of Mithra.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yazidis

It is very possible that the Yizidi have been around since the beginning of Christianity and that they may have had something to do with it starting. Their religion takes things from but is not an offshoot of Zoroastrianism, Pre-Zoroastrian Iranian faith, Ancient Nature Worship & Arbrahamic religions.

So in short, it is basically a religion just like Judaism, Christianity and Islam, except for it didn't start from Abraham. And according to their beliefs, when Satan rebelled against God, God gave him a promotion and glorified him and gave him the Earth. So they may be considered "Satanic" by some people.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

And there are actually 3 versions of the Yazidi faith. The Yazidi are the ones that are most like Christians. There is also the Yarsanism, who is more like Islam, but still VERY distinct from Islam and not a branch of Islam or from Judaism.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarsanism

Then there is Ishikism which claims to be the oldest religion, but that they had to change their identities to please the Byzintine Empire and the Ottoman empire, which makes them look like other Islamic traditions now. Similar to how Jewish people have been passing down the same tradition from Moses through their families, in Ishikism they believe that they have been carrying ALL the esoteric traditions, Pagan, Jewish and otherwise.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ishikism


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 31, 2014)

Also, I want to point out that a lot of people talk about peace in the Middle East, but then they act like Islam is the only thing out there, and like there are only 2 branches of Islam.

There are branches of Islam that are ancient. They are just Islamic now because they follow Islamic law. Islam spread first as a legal practice, where people who were not Muslim would pay taxes.

Here is a link to a group called the "Druze", they are considered a sect of Islam, but they practice things that go back all the way to Ancient Greek tradition. They are accepting of all religions and are willing to integrate into whatever religion takes over there people. This religion and the Yizidi religions are the type of things we should be focusing on. Shia + Druze is a much better deal than Sunni + Shia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Druze

And if we can get something going like Shia + Druze + Yazidi +Bahai (Unity Religion) +Sunni

And if we would learn about things like "Sabians" it would make a lot more SENSE to get the people living in the middle east to get along with each other.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Sorry for talking about all the Abrahamic type religions, but it is Halloween and everyone in America likes to think of "Demons" and stuff on Halloween, since we are all brainwashed Christian from birth. But that doesn't mean that the "Demon" stuff can't be fun to learn about instead of evil.

Here is an interesting religion in the middle east. Mandaeism. They revere Adam, Abel, Seth, Enosh, Noah, Shem, Aram and especially John theBaptist, but reject Abraham, Moses and Jesus of Nazareth. So they are pretty much a weird version of Judaism with no Moses or Abraham.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandaeism

Even Jesus believed John the Baptist was the savior, so these people are more like what Christians were MEANT to be. They reject Moses and Abraham, kind of like Jesus did by rejecting the temples. And they revere John the Baptist, who Jesus thought was the Christ, until the Romans chopped off John's head and all the Christians were like "Let's follow Jesus now" the Mandaeists are more like it would have been if his head had not been chopped of though.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Too all Christians:

The first time you asked what God was and you were like 5 or 10, what did someone tell you? They pointed at the sky right? And maybe at their heart? And now you think that there are only 3 religions in the world, and that they all come from Abraham.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

There are versions of Christianity that carry ACTUAL ancient tradition, instead of Roman Church books. It is called "Gnosticism".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnosticism

Most Christians will automatically discredit Gnosticism because they accept the newer texts known as the "Nag Hammadi Codex", but they don't only accept the newer texts, but they also accept more ancient traditions. If you look up "The Ogdoad", Gnosticism is the only Christian tradition that still has it. All the other Christians think that they have a book about magic and how to hide from evil, but Gnostics still consider "Wisdom" to be the Goddess of everything, and recognize the "Planets" in the "Heavens" instead of the "Father".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogdoad#In_Gnosticism


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm operating an automobile and a fox just crossed my path, lol.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Since it is Halloween and I am talking about Christian tradition and people that accepted faiths that took over and stuff. You can probably see how different religions pretty much easily mixed throughout history. Imagine if ISIS came to your neighborhood and you lived in Syria. Your son or daughter might join ISIS in order to keep the family safe. It happened with Nazis, it happened with the Islamic waves and it happened during the Christian Crusades. The old religions would just hide their tradition in the new tradition.

This is why Catholics pray to Mary, this started in Egypt with the cult of ISIS, they converted to Christianity and they liked to worship the "Mother". Similar to why you put a Tree up and watch movies of Fat men in red coats to celebrate Jesus' birth. It's all just people hiding old traditions with new traditions.

So kinda got off topic there, but since it is Halloween I am going to talk about the Christian group in Ancient times known as "The Knights Templar" and there strange "Idol" known as Baphomet.

The Knights Templar were basically like the Mob. They did favors for people in exchange for favors, usually involving taking something from someone else. They ran banks, feudal cities and woodlands all over Europe and believed in the power of things like "the Holy Grail" and "The Spear of Destiny" and "The Stone of Scone", some groups still hold these items to be important today.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knights_Templar

The Knights Templar were strange in a way, because they claimed Jesus and spread his name, but they had an Idol known as "Baphomet" who supposedly appeared in the form of a Black Cat or a Disembodied Head.

Baphomet contains all kinds of ancient symbols. Baphomet is both a man and a woman, and a goat. So Baphomet contains everything from Pashupati to Venus. He has a torch or flame on his head, which represents the Sun God. He has the 5 pointed star which represents Sirius, which is the star "behind the sun". And it seems as if they stole the whole idea from the Egyptian God Banebdjedet who was associated with Rams. And the word for "Ram" and the word for "Soul" are the same in Ancient Egypt, so that is a strange place for the Christian knights to choose to connect themselves to in ancient Egypt.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banebdjedet


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

And since I mentioned Egyptian tradition being spread into other traditions, here is another MASSIVE example of the integration of Ancient Egyptian Gods into our modern world.

There was an Ancient Egyptian Frog Goddess known as "Heget", she was considered magic because frogs would come during the flood time, and flood time was when Nile worship benefited a person, since it would water your crops for you. And you might attribute that to your proper worship, which some people did.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heqet

Heget later became "Hecate" who is the Goddess of Magic. Hecate is known to have a Torch sometimes and a thorny crown sometimes.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hecate

And if you Google "Mithras Symbol Torch Whip Crown" you will see that the torch and the Thorny crown are connected in not only one culture but various cultures...

Now, have you ever wondered why the statue of Liberty is Green? It was an accident due to the copper right?

I don't think it was an accident. The statue of Liberty is GREEN like a frog Goddess SHOULD be, she is holding a torch like Hecate/Heget, and she is wearing a Helios crown aka Thorny Crown aka Crown like the Sun.

The Statue of Liberty is Heget frog Goddess of the Flood water.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statue_of_Liberty


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Now for another weird modern Mixture of religions. If you Googled "Mithras Symbol Whip Crown Torch" you saw the Hecate symbols, if you Google "Mithras Symbol for Father" or "Mithras Symbol for Bull killer" you will see a Phrygian cap aka Santa Hat and a J shaped knife.
http://archive.archaeology.org/online/features/bull_killer/images/7-PaterGrades.jpg

These are the tools of Mithras. The knife he used to rip out the throat of the bull and the Hat he wore.

If you look at the "Oman" people, their national Emblem has a J shaped knife and Christmas Colors...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oman

I am just pointing all this stuff to point out, the Christians may seem like they make the most sense, but that is just because they chopped off the most heads and got you all talking about them like they are the good side. But they are not the good side and are obviously not the side that values learning and new information, or even preserving real history.

And Specifically, Mithraic Tradition has been hiding in the background for a while now.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mithraic_mysteries


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

And to bring this around full circle back on topic before I go to sleep, since Mithraic Tradition is in the background, the politicians would recognize it if we started using it. So if they see Santa hats on top of poles and people taking mushrooms and posting about it this Christmas, they might start being real leaders.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

And just in case anyone reading this thinks "Sin" is a thing that matters much. Just pick your God and try to be close to him, Marijuana, Mushrooms or whatever. "Sin" is an archery term and your "Sin" is how far you shot from the Bulls eye. So if your God is represented on Earth by Marijuana, smoke Marijuana and you are the opposite of Sin. 

Sin is 100% relative, and Christians are in perpetual sin because they can not truly know what God wants. So they are always lost from him. But that is because they are worshiping an imaginary "Master".


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Here are a few other Gnostic Schools and modern Gnostic type stuff, I am actually going to sleep now. Just wanted to post this.

Ancient
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archontics
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentinianism
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sethianism
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basilideans
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bardaisan

Modern
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosicrucianism
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermetic_Qabalah
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egregore

And here is Sir Isaac Newtons crazy ass, studying Alchemy and the Bible to discover gravity.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isaac_Newton's_occult_studies

Happy Halloween.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 1, 2014)

Noon Here,


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Alright, so last night I went from Hindu and Shinto, to "Demonic" Christian like religions, to Egyptian/Mithraic stuff. So I am going to get more into Egypt now, and since I was talking about religions crossing, I am going to talk about Greek Egyptian relations. Then go further back than Egypt.

Firstly, when the Greeks came to Egypt, they named it Aegyptos, that is why we call it Egypt. The "Egyptians" called it "Kemet" which means "The Black Land". Also when the Greeks saw Egypt, they thought that Egypt was where their Gods came from. They automatically went through the Kemetic pantheon and identified their Gods with the Kemetic Gods. Thoth is Hermes AKA the Planet Mercury, Horus is Zeus AKA the Planet Jupiter, if you did not know the planets were Gods, just look up "The Ogdoad".

The way we view Kemet now is based heavily on the Greek interpretation. The still call the Kemetic leader "Pharaoh" but in Kemet Pharaoh was not even a person, "Par'Oh" was the palace the Kemetic king lived in, with the Apis Cow and other holy animals and people.

But even though the Greeks thought the Egyptians were the oldest civilization, there was still an older one according to the Kemetic people. Most historians will say that Sumeria is where the oldest civilization is found, but the Kemetic people knew different and so do some historians today. If you have ever heard of "Phrygia" it is a place in turkey that has existed for at least 5,000 years, so since 3,000 BC. This is the place the Santa hat was invented, it is called a "Phrygian cap". The Phrygian people were Phoenician, the Phoenician people invented the first ever clear glass, boats that could sail in the ocean and languages like Arabic, German & Greek. The Kemetic Pharaoh wanted to know who's culture was older, so around 1000 BC they took 2 kids and locked them in a room to be raised with no human contact, only to be fed. Then after a set amount of time they let them out to see what language a person speaks when they have never had human contact, because they assumed this would tell them which language was the oldest. And the children said "Bekos" which is Phrygian for "Bread".

And if you study ancient Kemet, you find that just like how the Greeks saw Egypt and thought their Gods came from there, if you read Kemetic mythology and historical records, there is a place called "The Land of Punt" aka "The Land of the Gods". We know it actually exists because we have found Gold from Punt and supplies from Punt in Egypt, but no one has found Punt.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_of_Punt

Most people think Punt is in Somalia or Eritrea or around there because they have found Ebony from Punt in Egypt, so they assume the place Punt is located must have Ebony. But if you look at Egyptian Records, the people of Punt live in stilt houses, meaning little hut type things that stood on 4 legs to avoid swamp water or flood water. And if you look into Archaeology, you will find that Stilt houses were VERY popular in Switzerland and around Europe, not in Africa.

Then if you look at the Phrygian culture, which the Egyptians said were older than them, they are Phoenician and live in Turkey. Europe itself is named after a Phoenician woman, Europa was apparently a half mythical woman who ruled Europe and was of Phoenician decent.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europa_(mythology)

Then there are the People of Hannibal Barca. The Carthaginian kingdom was a Phoenician one, started by the Queen "Dido". And within that Kingdom were a group of people known as "Punics", who trace their lineage back all the way to Phoenician settlers, which means they came from somewhere else. The Punic people were actually the specific Phoenicians who invented clear glass and they were basically the heart of the Carthaginian empire. And Carthage is thought of as "African" but they ruled Sicily and they could have been all over the place as far as we know, before the Romans came and destroyed as many traces of them as they could. And if you have ever heard of the Etruscans, they are the culture that taught Rome to be "better" than the other Greeks, but they did not keep many of their own records, so we don't really know who they were. Again, I think Phoenician/Punic history might be able to explain these things for us if people were actually looking for missing puzzle pieces.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etruscan_civilization

Again, no one has ever found Punt, but I think that the location of Punt could be found if we discovered more about the history of the Punics.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Now for another Greek Kemetic connection.

In Egypt/Kemet, Ma'at is known as the Goddess of Law, Truth, Balance and Justice. She is represented on Earth by the Scale, and she (Balance, etc) is present throughout the universe.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maat

Ma'at, is not only a concept in ancient Kemet, but a concept that is alive today. Ma'at is blind lady justice at the court house, Ma'at is Mathematics where both sides must be even just like on an ancient scale/balance, Ma'at is in legal Maxims where equality can be found between men or women in court.

The Kemetics believed that Ma'at was the Balance in the Universe, and she held the Universe together (kinda like Gravity). They also believed that Thoth (Hermes to the Greeks, Mercury to the Romans) invented Math by looking at her. This brings us to the ancient Sciences. If you remember before I pointed out that Isaac Newton invented Gravity by reading the Bible and practicing Alchemy. The practices of Thoth, Hermes, Mercury are known as "Hermeticism" and just like Gnosticism and Mithaism, Heremticism has been hiding just beneath the surface of our religions since the people who were practicing them were forced into new religions like Christianity and Islam by force or peer pressure.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermeticism

Hermeticism includes Alchemy (ancient Chemistry/Perfumery/Potion Making), Astrology (Mapping the Planets and Watching Plants and People), and Theurgy or "Ritual Practice". 

An example of Hermeticism being hidden in plain sight is a deck of playing cards. 52 cards, clubs, spades, diamonds and hearts. This is actually a Tarot Deck. Clubs = Wands, Spades = Knives/Swords, Diamond = Coin/Pentacle, Hearts = Goblet/Cup, and each card represents a different Tarot card. I think the Joker or the Jack are the "Magician", I am not sure. But this is why cards are used in games of "Fortune", you are using a Tarot deck, but instead of reading for future events, you are directly planning out strategies with the cards you get and making your own fortune.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 1, 2014)

first snowfall here yesterday! saw shiva lastnight in the city, lol. catchin some "rays"....... and AIR, Startin....... NOW

http://www.theoi.com/Olympios/Apollon.html 
various names and epithets which are given to Apollo, especially by later writers, such as akesios, akestôr, alexikakos, sôtêr, apotropaios, epikourios, iatromantis, and others, are descriptive of this power.

these characteristics of Apollo are identical (or similar) to Helios, or the Sun


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Another Ancient Tradition hidden in plain sight is the practice of "Physician". We all recognize right away the symbol of the Rod, with the Snakes wrapped around it, and the Wings as "The symbol of the Hospital" or "The symbol on the Ambulance", but this is actually the Staff of Hermes and it represents the Planet Mercury. It is known as a Caduceus.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caduceus

This symbol was borrowed from a Greek cult that was more specifically interested in Medicine and Surgery than other Hermes worshipers, they were the Cult of Asclepius, and they were carrying down the ancient medical tradition of Ancient Egypt. Asclepius was the Greek form of Imhotep who was worshiped in Greece until they banned the worship of him because he was a dark skinned God.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asclepius

Imhotep was an actual person, but because he invented the first columns for building and the first pyramid around 2500 BC, the Pharaoh built a temple to Imhotep, which basically worked as the first hospital. Imhotep had invented the first surgical procedures and the some of the first medical cures, so they copied his work and passed it down, and it acted as the first medical textbook.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imhotep

Eventually, as mentioned before, Imhotep became a God and his temples made their way to Greece, until they banned his worship, and Asclepius took his place. And Hippocrates, a member of this cult, was the one who invented the Hippocratic oath which doctors still say today, and he invented "Western Medicine" which would later be expanded on greatly by Galen and others.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Have you ever wondered why Christianity is not like Judaism? For one, Judaism keeps it's laws very close to its religion, but secondly, the Jewish people don't accept Jesus. And this is a larger point than it is made out to be. The "Messiah" was meant to be a warlord, like David, who could reclaim Israel. Jesus didn't do that, so they say that the Messiah has not come yet.

So what tradition are the Christians keeping? Mithraism is under the surface of Christmas and Politics, Hermeticism is just under the Surface of Medicine, Science, Gambling and Math. Gnosticism is just under the surface of Christianity, Islam and Judaism (that is why people can find so many weird math equations with pages and verses and chapters and stuff in the Bible).

The actual tradition that the Christians are carrying is just as old, and just as hidden from the people carrying it. What they are celebrating was the choosing of a Pharaoh, Jesus was their Pharaoh and was establishing a "Dynasty". The word "Dynasty" actually comes from a book known as "Aegyptiaca" written by a man named Manetho. Manetho was the member of a cult that believed they could wash their sins every year by killing a bull, and this tradition came to Rome costing Jesus his life. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manetho#Aegyptiaca

The book Aegyptiaca contains the entire history of Egypt, it is still the basis for most of our Egyptian timeline today. Can you imagine someone in 300 BC having the entire Egyptian timeline that we have today? And to them it was "Ancient Knowledge", now we just call it "History". But it would have been extremely beneficial for someone to have that kind of knowledge.

According to the Bible there was a time when the King was scared of Jesus, so he ordered that all babies under 2 be killed. And Mary had to flee with Jesus. According to Catholic tradition, they visited a town in Egypt know as "Sebennytos", this was around 30 BC, so the book Aegyptiaca had been written about 300 years before that. And guess what city it was written in? Sebbenytos.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sebennytos

Sebennytos was the center city for the cult of Serapis, Serapis had previously been known as "Apis", and every year the cult would choose a bull, put a crown on its head that looked like the sun (called a sun disk), and they would slaughter it to forgive them of their sins. But when the Greeks came to Egypt, they did not like the idea of a Bull being a God, so the Greeks and Egyptians (after Alexander took over) changed Apis to "Serapis" so that he was a human instead of a Bull.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serapis

If the Catholics are right and Jesus' family visited Sebennytos, then it is very possible that they learned the practices of the Serapis cult, and it is very possible that they could have had access to the book Aegyptiaca. And if those things are true, it would explain why the Christians believe Jesus' death washed their sins, it would explain why the Romans gave him a thorny crown (it looks like the sun/sun disk), and called him king of the Jews (he was starting a new Dynasty).

So, maybe don't be so happy the guy died. It's kinda weird right? Like "I'm so happy he didn't get to finish telling us everything and had his life cut short, his life force feels so nice in my heart", what if people had those feelings before the church called it "Jesus"?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> first snowfall here yesterday! saw shiva lastnight in the city, lol. catchin some "rays"....... and AIR, Startin....... NOW
> 
> http://www.theoi.com/Olympios/Apollon.html
> various names and epithets which are given to Apollo, especially by later writers, such as akesios, akestôr, alexikakos, sôtêr, apotropaios, epikourios, iatromantis, and others, are descriptive of this power.
> ...


Yeah, the Sun has been made into a statue in pretty much every culture. And even today, we have the sun depicted as like a ball with thorns around it, with sun glasses on. That is not an uncommon thing to see at like a beach store or souvenir shop.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Be sure to email these people and tell them you are casting a "Time Release Spell on Christmas".

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## dangledo (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Since I mentioned Hermeticism and Tarot cards and stuff, I thought maybe some people might want to learn about another cool type of Astrological Practice. There is something called "Parrot Astrology".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parrot_astrology

There is a famous Astology Parrot named Mani. The way he does it is basically like Tarot, but instead of the cards being shuffled and chosen from the top, the cards are all spread out and the parrot picks one. This is obviously not the best way to take fortune into your own hands, and the practice is dying out. Unlike Gambling, which uses tarot decks and makes millions if not billions of dollars per casino per year.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mani_the_parakeet

A similar practice known as Alectryomancy uses Roosters and Grain like a Ouija board. 2 methods of doing this are placing grain randomly around in the shape of the alphabet and see where the Rooster goes to eat and read what he says. Or make a circle with the alphabet around the Rooster and do the same. You can also have the alphabet set up in carving or paint and place a single piece of grain at each one. Just like Tarot, there is a more popular form of this where people take fortune into their own hands. It is called Cock fighting, and it's illegal in many places.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alectryomancy

Both of these practices could be classified under the name "Ornithomancy" or "Augury" which is "Bird Divination". This is similar to how people say "Ravens are a bad omen", there are many more "signs" than this, but that one specifically is based on the fact that Ravens are Carrion birds, and would have been seen in ancient times eating dead bodies in the street.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ornithomancy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Augury

In the originally written version of the Oral Torah/Bible tradition known as "The Septuagint", Joseph "with his technicolor dream coat" was said to have practiced Ornithomancy. Later the Bible forbids the practice.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Septuagint


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Now a days Astrology is used to find out who you should date or what day you are going to get a new job, but that is not what it used to be for.

The ancient "Gods" are really just the Planets. I have said this like 1,000 times here already, so I am sorry if you already read it, but here is the Ogdoad, which was the ancient version of the Solar System. They saw the planets with their BARE EYES in the sky, as little twinkling stars that moved every day. You can still see the planets today if you know where they are. And they used these planets to tell when the frosts were coming, or when the Solstice was coming. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogdoad

If you are wondering why they did things like give Zeus/Jupiter a lighting bolt, it was because the science of the time said that Planets effected weather. It does not mean that they thought Zeus was a magic man, it means they thought Jupiter caused lightning, and they depicted that in a statue of a man.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judicial_astrology#Categorisation

And there is evidence (Nabta Playa) that the Ancient Egyptians had knowledge of the Planets as early as 10,000 BC And the Babylonians followed shortly behind them.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_astronomy#Ancient_Egypt
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babylonian_astrology

They used to have an we still do, map the movement of the planets, sun and moon in order to know what to do with our crops. This is known as "Agricultural Astrology" and you can find it in the modern Almanacs. These books were originally written by people like Benjamin Franklin, but they were passed down and they are just considered normal for farmers now.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agricultural_astrology
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almanac
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Farmer's_Almanac

But not only did they use it for things like Farming and Special Sun events, but ancient people (especially the women) noticed that their bodies went through Cycles, specifically they thought that women's menstrual cycles were based on the cycles of the moon, so women were considered to have access to a connection with the "heaven" aka 'As above, so below". This sparked "Medical Astrology" which associated different plants and body parts with different heavenly bodies.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_astrology

If you want to get into specifically knowing where the planets are around you and stuff, Astrocartography is an Astrology that is based on your exact location and the sky according to where you are. But I still wouldn't trust it to find you a job. It's just recognition and reverence and watching cycles to see what happens.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astrocartography


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

If you remember Hermes/Mercury/Thoth from before, Alchemy was obviously based on the planets, specifically Mercury since they used his staff as their symbol and the tradition is now called "Hermeticism".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classical_planets_in_Western_alchemy

But just like how different planets were considered to effect weather and body parts, they said that different Minerals were associated with different heavenly bodies. This is similar to the Hindu tradition of "Chakra Stones".

Sun = Gold
Moon = Silver
Mercury = Mercury
Venus = Copper
Mars = Iron
Jupiter = Tin
Saturn = Lead

Alchemy was different from Chemistry in a few other ways as well. Instead of waiting for someone to accidentally do something and create a new method (which is usually what happens today, many things are discovered as "byproducts" of other procedures, or by mimicking other procedures) which is fine. But Alchemy had a different spirit to it. They knew there was Gold, so they assumed "We will find something that will dissolve Gold" and they named it Alkahest hoping someone would find it. You might not like that method, but I don't see how it could hurt to look for something that could exist and could be useful if we could make it. Because what if we end up making it one day? And also, without these kinds of thoughts, we would have never had people experimenting with metal and discovering its different qualities, and we wouldn't have chemistry or microchips or anything.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alkahest

A similar substance is Azoth, which was considered "The Ultimate Substance" said to be the Ultimate cure for any Spiritual, Mental or Physical attack. And I think we found that in DMT, lol.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azoth

Then there is the "Elixer of Life" and "The Philospher's stone" sometimes they are considered to be the same, sometimes they are different. But if there were never people looking for these things and doing it under the name of the god Hermes/Mercury, we would not have modern Medicine or Hospitals. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elixir_of_life
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philosopher's_stone

And just because they were wrong about how Chemistry and Science works, doesn't mean that they didn't get in to some amazing science that we might be skipping over by limiting ourselves to that which has already accidentally been discovered in full.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

There is a strange version of Divination that started a long time ago, and people still use it today, on a pretty LARGE scale, even in America.

Most people say "I don't do Astrology and Fortune telling" but you are mistaken. There is an art of Divination known as "Physiognomy" also known as "Thinking you can judge a persons character by their appearance, from your perspective"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physiognomy

So basically, this has many different forms. Everything from the racist old man that says black people look like they are up to no good, to the woman who thinks she can spot a rapist by the way someone looks. This was a well accepted ancient practice in the Western World, and has survived into today. Ex: If you see someone with long hair, does that mean something about them in your head? Then you are claiming to be Psychic basically.

It is now considered a "Pseudoscience", but I just wanted to point it out since there are so many people that still use it today, even in America.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

I mentioned in the description of Hermeticism that Tarot cards became what we now call playing Cards, and that Playing cards became what we know as gambling. Something that branched off from this is "Cartomancy" which is Divination not based on Tarot, but actually based on the card deck itself. Just like how playing cards can be used for Tarot, Tarot cards can be used for Cartomancy. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cartomancy

A much more random form of Divination is Gyromancy, which involves putting letters on stones or wood in a circle. Then walking around and paying attention to what letters you trip over, do this until you get dizzy and it is even more random. And you are supposed to continue until a message can be deciphered, or death/madness stop you.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyromancy

A more simple but still random form of Divination is Geomancy, which can use soil, rocks, sand or dice. It just involves looking at the patterns and counting things, then matching them up with different set meanings. Similar to the I-Ching and the different methods that go with it. This is actually a method that can be used with the I-Ching.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geomancy

And speaking of the I-Ching, there is Bibliomancy, which is Divination using books. Bibliomancy probably started when people hid messages in texts like the Gnostics, and when people found messages from the past in the writings, later, other people would look for messages from the future in the texts.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bibliomancy

And, these forms of Divination were also warped into Gambling in a way that is still used today. You have probably heard of chicken bones, or stones, or dice, or drawing straws or "casting lots". All of these are forms of Cleromancy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cleromancy


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 1, 2014)

"Profiling"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/99_Problems


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

If you have a cat, people have for a long time used Cats to predict the weather, it is known as Ailuromancy. I don't personally have a cat so I have not watched one enough to see if this works the same as people with Rheumatoid Arthritis, who can predict storms, or if it is more random like dice. But people have been doing it for a long time. And if anyone tests it I would like to know what happens.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ailuromancy


I am not claiming that any of these methods work, I am just sharing them because they exist and this is all going to come back around to astrology and ancient religion and how much cooler it was than Monotheism. Ceromancy is using Wax in Water in a Bowl, or by watching dripping wax on the side of a candle. It's almost Christmas, so candles should be burning soon.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceromancy

Cromniomancy is divination by Onion, where you carve your question on an onion, or put it on an altar and ask it a question. Then watch the sprouting behavior. And people could have used anything, but across Europe, Africa and Asia they all used Onions, so maybe there is something to it. We have telephones now, but before telephones, this was a common way to try to find out what a traveling relative was up to. There are also some methods where you chop the Onion up and stuff instead of growing it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cromniomancy

Most people have probably heard of people who used Sheep and Bird livers in order to read the future. This was related to Astrology, because the liver was divided into different planetary alignments when they were read.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haruspex
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liver_of_Piacenza

I am not finished with Divination yet, but speaking of Animal Divination, there is "Imbolc" which is the ancient version and precursor to Groundhogs day. When we look at the ground hog to find out how much winter is left, we are doing an ancient Divination tradition. And this year I will share things for that Holiday when it comes around.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imbolc#Weather_divination


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 1, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do_the_Right_Thing
is on USA Network in the background....

Radio Raheem is the shit.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097216/


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Pyromancy is probably the oldest form of Divination, and the main form is known as Causinomancy, where you just burn something, it doesn't matter what.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyromancy

Pyromancy has various forms, because fire can burn anything. And different things burn different ways. One is Botanomancy, where you burn Herbs or Plants in order to Divine the future.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botanomancy

Daphnomancy is a specific form of Botanomancy where you specifically burn Laurel.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daphnomancy

Various Pyromancy techniques include burning a bone and reading the cracks, but that is not something that is really normal to do, BUT if you ever save the Wishbone from a Turkey or other animal, this is a form of Sternomancy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sternomancy

An example of Pyromancy with bones that isn't too complicated is Cephalonomancy, where you would heat the skull of an animal while reciting a list, usually a list of suspects, and if the jaw of the skull moved or cracked when you spoke a name that person was considered guilty.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cephalonomancy


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 1, 2014)

DTRT end credits


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Back when people knew the names of plants instead of Roads, and Animals instead of Cars. The time before GPS, and even before the Gas Station map, there was the practice of Rhabdomancy which you can still use if you are in the woods or on a random walk. The way it works is, if you have some kind of walking stick, or Pencil/Pen, or something, you just drop the stick and whatever direction it points you go. If you are in the woods and have nothing else, use a small bundle of sticks and go where most of them are pointing. This also branches into "Dowsing" where people use sticks to find water.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhabdomancy

Belomancy is a much more specific form of Rhabdomancy where a quiver of arrows is marked with symbols like a tarot deck. Sometimes they would mark the arrows with Phrases like "God commands me" and "God Forbids me" and a Blank arrow, then they would go with whatever hit closest to the middle. This practice was even used by Biblical characters. Belomancy was also used like Rhabdomancy, were you drop an arrow and go wherever it points.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belomancy

Scyphomancy is where you use a glass or goblet and tap the side and watch for messages or images in the ripples, or tap it with metal (a glass cup or metal goblet) and listen for voices in the ringing.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scyphomancy

Most people have probably heard of reading Tea Leaves and Coffee Grounds, the most common way is to have a person drink the tea with the leaves in it and let them settle at the bottom. There are various common symbols that are supposed to mean different things. Some people also use cups with Zodiacs and stuff in them so that the tea leaves can land on different symbols and stuff.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tasseography

Scrying involves looking into a reflective surface with the intention of looking into another world and not at a reflection. This includes Crystal balls, Mirrors, Shiny Stones/Gem or even Water Surfaces. Some people think that this method works in the mind via Sensory Deprivation, similar to a Deprivation Tank. If using a pool or pond, it may be necessary to throw pebbles onto the surface. A candle may help also, as it adds to the reflections and shadows of anything. Viewing the surface through smoke may also work to your benefit.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrying

When you use a Mirror to Scry, this is specifically known as Catoptromancy. There is a method that involves dipping the bottom of a large mirror just onto the surface of the water and offering incense.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catoptromancy

A more modern and specific method of Catoptromancy is known as Psychomanteum, where you sit in a comfortable chair and look into a mirror that is only showing you the reflection of a dark space. It is meant to help you communicate with the dead. so this would be mixing Catoptromancy & Necromancy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychomanteum

Then there is the interpretation of dreams, which is similar to Scrying and Necomancy, but it is more about inventing the future than learning about it. In ancient Egypt they had a book that is now translated into English and is called "Behind closed Eyes: Dreams and Nightmares in Ancient Egypt" which is all about dream interpretation. Then there is the Ancient Greek book called the Oneirocritica which was the Greek dream interpretation book.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oneiromancy

And random, but a dream that comes true later is called a "Veridical Dream"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veridical_dream


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Abacomancy is Divination by Sand, Dust and Ashes. This can be used as a form of Necromancy by using the ashes of the deceased. You look for symbols in the Sand or Ashes, and if using the ashes of a person, you would look for symbols that were important to them and in general you would look for symbols that are reoccurring in other situations like Dreams or Scrying.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abacomancy

Divination using flour is Alueromancy, a common form of this is Fortune Cookies, where Philosophical things are baked into food. Another method was to mix water and flour in a bowl, dumping it out, and interpreting the residue like Tea Leaves.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleuromancy

Salt can also be use for Divination in various ways. It can be thrown into the air and interpreted as it falls or once it makes patterns on the ground. You can also create a water/salt solution and interpret the residue at the bottom once the water evaporates. When you spill salt and throw the spilled salt over your shoulder, this is a practice of Alomancy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alomancy

Libanomancy is specifically the interpretation of incense. Both the ashes and the smoke. You are supposed to ask a question, then watch the smoke and the way the ashes fall.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libanomancy

General Divination using smoke from any source is known as Capnomancy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capnomancy

Aeromancy is listening to the wind, or reading the clouds. Other weather patterns may be interpreted also, but mainly those things. Christians take this a step too far and "blame God" for droughts and other occurrences of weather. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aeromancy


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Cyclomancy is the use of Tops or Wheels or other spinning devices to make predictions. Similar to a Roulette Table, or the Hebrew Dreidel and even Spin the Bottle.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclomancy

The idea that a "Black Cat is bad luck", and anything else that has to do with chance like that, is a form of Apantomancy. There is a branch of Apantomancy that specifically focuses on the chance meeting of animals, but you can also try to find things based on other random things found. When someone "finds a penny face up and it is good luck" that is Apantomancy. In Ancient Rome they would find random things and work themselves into a trance to find random meanings.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apantomancy

Cledonism is Divination by words, or the idea that words can be a sign of bad things to come. "Jinxing" an event by talking about it could be considered a form of Cledonism. Rumors also operate on this idea. Also words someone randomly speaks after a chance event could be considered important.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cledonism

Fal-Gush is like Cledonism, but the reverse. If you have a question you need answered, you would hide somewhere near a sidewalk or sit on a bench that is not super visible like a Bus stop, and listen to what people say in their random conversations as they pass by in order to find answers to your questions.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fāl-gūsh

Carromancy is burning a candle and watching the flame, or melting a bowl of wax and dumping it into water and looking for signs.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carromancy


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Literomancy is the art of fortune telling using written words. A few forms of this have been covered already, like the I-Ching, but there are many forms of Lieromancy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literomancy

Isopsephy is the the practice of turning letters into numbers, and then assigning numerical values to words by adding up the letters, or hiding messages in this way.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isopsephy

Gematria is a similar Jewish practice, to do it, you would do Isopsephy, then any words that have the same numerical value would be considered to be "similar" or "related". Also, if the number appears more than once, it may indicate a date, age. year, etc. For example, the word "Alive" in Hebrew has a value of 18, making 18 a lucky number.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gematria

The modern version of Isopsephy and Gematria is known as Arithmancy. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arithmancy

A little more complicated is a system invented by the people who invented Algebra is known as Zairja. They invented a Mechanical way to generate ideas. They assumed that if you asked a question properly, found the numerical value of the question, then "Solving for X" as you would in Algebra, in order to reform the question into new ideas or even answers. They would do this with hundreds of lines of words and create entirely new ideas.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zairja

Zairja could be considered a branch of or related to Sacred Geometry, which itself is the idea of impossible shapes and monumental/symbolic design. Shapes are said to have secret meanings, possibly related to things like Arithmacy and Zairja.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacred_geometry

In Ancient Egypt they used "Sacred Geometry" or "Shapes with secret meanings" in the Pyramids, as well as in the designs of their Gods and instruments, etc. The Wadjet has fractional values, and a lot of Egpytian math was based on fractions. And they were pretty good at math.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_of_Horus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_Egyptian_mathematics
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nilometer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seshat


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 1, 2014)

Everyone has heard of Palm reading. I would like to see a test of like 1000 people going to 10 palm readers or something like that.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmistry

Rumpology is like Palmistry, except you read the marks on a persons ass.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumpology

Moleosophy is like the Philosophy of moles, "What does that mark mean on my face?" basically and especially moles. There are some folklore examples of Moleosophy such as "They are angel kisses" etc. but not much credit is given to it as a whole. Moleosophy is really more of a way for someone to open up the conversation for someone with scars to talk.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moleosophy

Metoposcopy is the study of a persons character based on the line on their forehead.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metoposcopy

Ichnomancy is the study of a persons character based on their footprint. Ex: Deep footprints may show anger or weight
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ichnomancy

Most of these are not accepted, just sharing them because they exist, and Rumpology is hilarious.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 2, 2014)

http://thewright.org/explore/exhibitions/669-raz-baaba-aaron-ibn-pori-pitts-portraits-of-a-revolutionary-artist


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2014)

A lot of people like to think of Necromancy as "Black Magic" but this is the view of the church, in reality, "Necromancy" is just "Ancestor Worship" aka "Veneration of the Dead".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veneration_of_the_dead

Catholics believe that the Saints can carry prayers for them, but anyone that prays to their Ancestors to answer questions or find meaning, is suddenly practicing a "dark art". It just makes no sense. China/Shinto is well known for this, but it also happened in Ancient Egypt, Modern Africa, and as mentioned before, the Catholic church. They are all "Necromancers".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancestor_veneration_in_China

The Day of the Dead is a Holiday that is seen as "Creepy" by some people, but dead people are important, and knowing you will be dead one day is too.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Day_of_the_Dead

A Seance is an attempt to communicate with spirits, usually people just hold hands and say things in modern times, but if you go to Brazil they will still give you Ayahuasca, and you can still find herbs to help you communicate with your ancestors on your own.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Séance

There use to be an ancient Temple at Epidaurus in Greece, it was an Aesclepieion aka Healing Temple, and people would go their to dream. The Oracle at Delphi was well known for similar things, and usually these types of things are associated with ancestor worship, but when they are just called "Dreaming" and "Trances" we don't call them "Necromancy". But the church would have when Europe was inventing the idea of "Necromancy".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epidaurus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pythia


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2014)

Oculomancy is Scrying using the reflections in a persons eyes, a common example is "Eyes are the Window to the soul".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oculomancy


Dactlomancy is a lot like Ouija. You tie a ring to a string and hang it over a circular alphabet, the direction the ring swings is the letter you write down, until you have a coherent sentence. In the Middle ages they would set up elaborate tables and set a ring on a string then burn the string and see where the ring feel on the symbols on the table.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dactylomancy

Wine reading is known as Oinomancy, it is practiced in various places, but not much in America. You can do it by spilling wine on something and reading the pattern, soak paper in wine and read the patterns, and the Color and the Taste and the Sediment of the wine are studied. Now adays the people that do this are just called wine critics.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oinomancy

Margaritomancy is the practice of reading pearls inside oysters or casting pearls on a table or the ground and reading the pattern.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaritomancy

Using a lamp for Divination is known as Lampadomancy, you do it by watching the flame, or holding a piece of paper over the flame and reading the residue. The more oddly shaped your lamp is, the more likely spirits are to be attracted to it apparently.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lampadomancy

Machromancy is Divination with a Knife, sometimes it is done like Scrying where you stare into the polished surface of a blade, but it can also be done more elaborately by creating the Alphabet in a circle and spinning the blade and writing down the letters. Apparently the answers usually come in an ancient language such as Hebrew or Greek, even if you put an English alphabet.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macharomancy

Molybdomancy can be done by people who make their own silver/copper/gold bars/ozs. The way it is done is by pouring molten metal into cold water with no molding or anything, and interpreting the shape of the object made.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molybdomancy


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 2, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> dead people are important,
> and knowing you will be dead one day is too.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 2, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> A lot of people like to think of Necromancy as "Black Magic" but this is the view of the church, in reality, "Necromancy" is just "Ancestor Worship" aka "Veneration of the Dead".
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veneration_of_the_dead
> 
> Catholics believe that the Saints can carry prayers for them, but anyone that prays to their Ancestors to answer questions or find meaning, is suddenly practicing a "dark art". It just makes no sense. China/Shinto is well known for this, but it also happened in Ancient Egypt, Modern Africa, and as mentioned before, the Catholic church. They are all "Necromancers".
> ...


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2014)

And just btw,
If anyone watched the video in the first post, or read about the Santa hats, these hats are also what would have been the "Wizards Hat" decorated in stars and crescent moons, until the people that practiced Mithraism were converted to Christianity and Islam. Now Islam has the star and the crescent moon on their flags.

But historically the people who are now the Muslim people would have been the ones who invented Algebra and Alchemy. They would have also been the master translators between languages at the time. Even when Mosques started, they were basically like Libraries and places for Scholars to meet. Before Genghis Khan, the Crusaders, Bush & Obama knocked them back a few thousand years.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2014)

This thread has now been seen by at least 5,000 people in various forums. There are still 2 months till Christmas, so I am pretty sure this thread is going to get the message out in time, but if anyone wants to help, share some ideas from here, make videos based on things from here or a blog. Just be safe with everything. Make sure to tell everyone to take Mushrooms when the Christmas lights go up. I might post a few more times, but I am about to be gone from the thread for the next 24+ hrs.

And in case anyone forgot, Panaelous Mushrooms are legal to grow, but they contain something that is only legal to take religiously, unless you are in New Mexico where you are allowed to grow illegal mushrooms for personal use.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2014)

And don't forget, if you order the Amanita Muscaria mushrooms they are legal most places, and they are best when cooked. Ibotenic acid becomes Muscimol when decarboxylized. Just like Marijuana, don't double dose just because you think its not working. You can always try a second time if it doesn't work, but you don't want to be out of your mind, because the Amanita can be poisonous if you take too much and can make you feel like a giant if you get a good amount. But a dose is like 7g-20g for the Amanita, so if you cook it you can probably get away with less. And to OD you just have to be eating a lot. 

Psilocybin Mushrooms are safer, and dosage is much lower and much more well established. But the only legal one to grow is Panaelous.

This is not a thread teaching people how to manufacture things for sale, this is a religious rights resources type thing.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

Now for some Amphibians. There are no illegal Amphibians as far as I know, so it is safe to own all of these than it would be to grow the mushrooms.

Bufo Alvarius: This is the toad you think of when you think of people "Licking toads" you can not actually lick this toad and get any effects, but it has little venom glands that look like pimples. And inside those glands is 5-MeO-DMT, which is smokeable when dry and works very similarly to DMT. They live in the Southern US and into Sonora Mexico.

Cane Toad: This is the cousin or sister of the Bufo Alvarius, they are more common, and they are bigger usually. They also have vemon glands, but their venom glands contain Bufoteinin. This can be painful to smoke, and doesn't have very strong effects. But if you were to treat the venom with heat and baking soda, or Edible lime, you can make it safe to smoke and more effective. This is how they do it in the Amazon, using edible lime.

Waxy Leaf Frog/Waxy Monkey Frog- This frog is used in the Amazon where it is known as the "Kappo" frog. THIS is the toad that people actually lick to get effects. But usually people tie it up by its legs like a canvas to paint on, and they poke it with a stick to make it sweat. Then they use a wedged stick to rub across its skin and collect the sweat. It contains a Opiate that works very similarly to Morphine, and contains enzymes and other things that actually stimulate the body to cleanse itself and it is being studies as a possible Viral "cure".


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)

I've licked a few toads over the years, but I was always high FIRST.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

You have probably heard of Peyote being used in religion, but there is also San Pedro. San Pedro is used throughout America by native peoples. Everywhere from Peru to Mexico. It is not very common anymore, the extract or synthesized version is known as "Mescaline" and was popular in America in the 60s and 70s, but drug tests do not even test for it anymore and San Pedro cactui can be found at places like Home Depot and Lowe's.

The San Pedro actually contains MORE mescaline than Peyote by weight sometimes, and it grows MUCH faster (about 1 ft a year, which it much faster they peyote). The name "San Pedro" is actually what the Missionary Christians called it when they discovered the natives using it in America, and "San Pedro" means "Saint Peter" because they said it "Held the Keys to Heaven like Saint Peter at the Pearly Gates".

The way it is traditionally used is by cutting off the spikes, then cutting it into sections and throwing away the middle, then boiling the strips that are left to make a tea. At this point you can filter it out and make a hash type material for capsules or something, but the tea is what is traditionally used.

People who use San Pedro were known as "Were-Jaguars" by the natives, and it was said that when you took it you would gain the spirit of the Jaguar. They would also do things like snort Yopo while on San Pedro. This can be found in Olmec statues where they show people turning into Jaguars and holding San Pedro and having powder falling out of their nose.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

If anyone saw Occupy (I was growing some of my first MMJ plants, so I didn't go to any, but I watched) then you saw how when they thought "Liberals" were in the streets, it got the Republicans moving. 

Then if you saw the Tea Party (It seemed like mostly old men to me) that got the Republicans fired up and Obama couldn't get anything done.

What if there was a non-partisan "movement" where we were just like "Do your Jobs". What do you think? I think it's probably our best option.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

And just btw, I want to point out that Police departments are political. The REASON the police go to the poor places and only mess around with certain people, is because the Sheriff is elected. Then that Sheriff chooses EVERYONE that comes in, or at least picks who picks who comes in if it is a large city/county. 

But it's Political. The REASON they go where they go, is because they get the votes from where they DON'T go. So if non-Christians or people that are Secular Christians started running for Sheriff more often (and usually you have to believe in "Good and Evil" or just be a criminal to want to be in charge of the police the way it is now) then we could have a better police departments.

And if regular people run for Judges, we can have Judges that don't send people to Church programs to get sober.

It's NOT hard to become a judge, it's just votes and age. No other requirements in most towns. The reason we feel like Judges are "a promotion" from something else is because usually only old lawyers who know all the judges and lawyers in town usually run. But anyone can run and anyone can win.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

I also want to point something else out, when I talk about ancient stuff and modern religion hiding ancient tradition, I am not talking about Conspiracies.

For example Alex Jones would tell you something about Rome then compare Obama to Nero, or something like that, and then use that as an indicator that Obama must be "Having his strings pulled" so that they can take all of our guns and put us in concentration camps.

I am just sharing religion, tradition and ways to celebrate. And if there is a "Kabbal" of rich families, they only control the world and ruin it because it makes money and their parents showed them how, there is no super intelligent, super ancient group of people running everything, or else it might work better and we would have situations where world leaders are having pissing contests (Putin). 

They are just rich and want to get richer, they have no 100,000 year plan, or access to Satan or God or anything like that. They just have money and know other people with money. When we "Help a nation get on its feet" we often do that by sending out Billionaires to go set up corporations and hire people so they can start making money in that country and paying those employees and they call that "building an economy".


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)

epic stones vintagefootage


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

Be sure to email these people and tell them you are casting a "Time Release Spell on Christmas".

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Nov 3, 2014)

where do you come up with this crap??? you seem to have an endless list of trivia to draw from, lol. you can't really be interested in all this stuff...


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

Anyone who is reading this, don't forget to vote.

And tweet funny things at these people and tell them they are losing the election.

https://twitter.com/ShepNewsTeam
@ShepNewsTeam

https://twitter.com/Morning_Joe
@Morning_Joe

https://twitter.com/TheFive
@TheFive

https://twitter.com/DanaPerino
@DanaPerino

https://twitter.com/ericbolling
@EricBolling

https://twitter.com/AndreaTantaros
@AndreaTantaros


https://twitter.com/kimguilfoyle
@KimberlyGuilfoyle

https://twitter.com/greggutfeld
@GregGufeld

https://twitter.com/RobertGBeckel
@RobertGBeckel

https://twitter.com/megynkelly
@MegynKelly

https://twitter.com/oreillyfactor
@OReillyFactor

https://twitter.com/jessebwatters
@JesseWaters

https://twitter.com/seanhannity
@SeanHannity

https://twitter.com/FBNStossel
@FBNStossel


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

Also when tweeting @ Fox news, tweet "Reading this tweet is not investigative Journalism" and "Did your white house correspondent tell you that?"


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

Here is how to get a political organization started
http://www.fec.gov/ans/answers_pac.shtml

Best way to get a Visa for someone
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O_visa


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

If you want to become a Registered Minister, for Free, Online, here is a site:
http://themonastery.org/

The Universal Life Church was started before the Religious Freedom Restoration Act, which provides protection to religions. There were a lot of cases with Native Americans, and Psychedelic Churches from the 60s, and a few people sacrificing animals and stuff. The RRFA protects Religious practices.

The ULC was started by someone who could not read, so when someone would come to him and say "This book says God says" he was like "I can't read". So he started his own religion that accepts everyone and every God. This is a real protected religion.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Life_Church

Once you are a registered minister, you are allowed to practice religious ceremonies freely and start a ministry. You can also marry people in your state, and I am pretty sure other states as well, but laws vary state to state.

With Christianity or Islam you would have to go through years of schooling to get legally registered like this, but the Philosophy of the ULC is that Christians say "God ordained Humans over the animals" so every human is ordained. They just have to register to be in the ULC for it to be recognized.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

No one has to prove anything about their religion in court unless they want to
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Ballard

You do not have to define a supreme being. They specifically note that Texas law does not define a supreme being.
http://atheism.about.com/library/decisions/religion/bl_l_ESARylander.htm

This ruling says that individuals do not have religious exemption in the context of a job
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Employment_Division_v._Smith

But religious companies can reject laws they do not agree with according to the Hobby Lobby Ruling.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burwell_v._Hobby_Lobby

Also, Ayahuasca has been ruled legal for religious use by the supreme court, and it is protected by the Religious Freedom Restoration Act.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gonzales_v._O_Centro_Espirita_Beneficente_Uniao_do_Vegetal


The Supreme court ruled in 1968 that a taxpayer has legal standing to sue the government for misuse of tax funds.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flast_v._Cohen


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

Public sit-ins are legal
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_v._Louisiana

Police may not try to stop a public meeting preemptively unless they notify those gathering and allow them to defend their right to gather.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carroll_v._Princess_Anne

"Breach of the Peace Statutes", such as those in Ferguson, are illegal because they could incite violence.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cox_v._Louisiana

Dispersing Peaceful crowds is also illegal
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edwards_v._South_Carolina


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

If you are wondering what type of Psychology is most pervasive idea in Criminology and Law is "Broken Windows Theory"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_windows_theory

The idea behind this is that if 1 window is broken, more people will come break windows. So if they arrest all the people who smoke weed, they think no one else will smoke weed, because they "fixed all the windows".

You can probably see where the obvious flaws are here. For one it turns Cannabis Culture, which has been religious through most of history, into a prison culture. This does not only happen with Marijuana, but with certain people as well. There is the idea that if they "get all the bad guys in the system" they can keep an eye on them like tagged animals in a reserve. But usually the "Bad guys" are people at parks or house parties or wooded areas, smoking Marijuana or being underage and smoking cigarettes and stuff.

These are not broken windows, they are people. And the Criminal Justice System should reflect that. When Sheriffs were first given badges it was because there were people shooting people and robbing banks, not smoking a joint.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

The Hobby Lobby Case Is Not Just For Christians

Burwell v. Hobby Lobby, 573 U.S. ___ (2014), is a landmark decision[1][2] by the United States Supreme Court allowing closely held for-profit corporations to be exempt from a law its owners religiously object to if there is a less restrictive means of furthering the law's interest.

I don't agree with companies not paying for birth control, but I want to point out some stuff that the case opened up (this is not meant as legal advice, unless you are in the Tree of Life School Ministry)

Let's break this down. any closely held (so non franchise) corporation is exempt from a law its owners religiously object to, if there is a less restrictive mean of furthering the laws interest. Meaning that as long as the law can still be upheld in regular society (the people buy things themselves) then it is fine.

So as long as the laws interest can be upheld in a "less restrictive way", then the law does not have to be followed within the corporation. So in the example of the Hobby Lobby case they don't pay for the birth control, 100% rejecting the laws on the books and people were forced to go buy there own because this is the "less restrictive way".

So in the case of something like Marijuana and a Shaivite (worshiper of Shiva), you could ignore the law of Marijuana growing and Possession in your Shiva altar space, but outside of the building people would not be allowed to grow or possess. It would be an American Temple. Business in the front, Religion in the back.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Magic Mike (Nov 3, 2014)

what about good ole santa Mr Shaggy, is he cool?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

We can now make synthetic Chromosomes, meaning we can make new creatures and cells that have never existed. And not just GMO, but like completely NEW organisms, so CNOs instead of GMOs.

Here is an article about the Chromosomes
http://www.nature.com/news/first-synthetic-yeast-chromosome-revealed-1.14941

Here is an article about the new machine called a "Digital Biological Converter", the machine can take a DNA code and turn it in to 1s and 0s, then print it out in a cell somewhere else after being sent through the cloud. Sending the DNA through the cloud is now called "Biological Teleportation"
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/oct/13/craig-ventner-mars

Craig Venter (the inventor) wants to use them to terraform Mars, but if we can terraform mars, we can fix Earth right?

Metal 3D Printers
https://www.google.com/search?newwindow=1&site=&source=hp&q=metal+3d+printing&oq=metal+3d+printing&gs_l=hp.3..0j0i20j0l8.286.3279.0.3396.18.13.0.3.3.0.266.1336.0j3j4.7.0....0...1c.1.48.hp..9.9.1101.0.cxNGQnqpkb8

The Digital Biological Converter will change the medical industry. They will no longer need to get insulin and stuff from pigs, and you can get a prescription filled from your USB.

I saw this watching BookTV, which is a really boring channel that randomly has some cool stuff on every once in a while. And they have like all the politicians books and speeches on there. I saw a demonstration where Craig Venter showed how DNA is kind of like a "code" on a disk, and when you insert it in a cell it basically tells the cell what kind of "software" and stuff to run. Then he showed a slideshow that kind of explained how they put DNA in an empty cell.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

Magic Mike said:


> what about good ole santa Mr Shaggy, is he cool?
> 
> View attachment 3286554


Yeah, what does Santa have to do with Jesus?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

Did anyone else notice that Republicans absolutely stopped talking about how great Fracking is?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

If Fracking is as good as everyone said, then why is gas not $2.00 a gallon? And if that Pipeline happens, does that make gas cheaper or just let certain people have more?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

*I would like to stress the Cannabis Reuptake Inhibitors are not recreational drugs, they should be viewed more like vitamins to be used only in certain situations. PLEASE READ THE BOTTOM OF THIS POST)

Anyone that came here looking for information on Cancer or Tumor medication, I can not help you. I have personally read anecdotal reports that state because of the mode of action of Cannabinoid Reuptake Inhibitors it helps cancer by helping the body produce more natural Cannabinoids, and others that say they with hurt cancer treatment by not allowing as many Cannabinoids to get out of your brain

But I CAN tell you why I am researching this. My 11 year old brother died from brain swelling that came after a heart attack that was caused by allergies. EndoCannabinoids help with many things that NO OTHER MEDICATION is known to do:
Reduce Brain Swelling (NO OTHER MEDICINE CAN DO THIS, and it is the leading cause of death after stroke, and is the reason my brother died)
Reduce the effect of Brain Trauma (and in some cases when administered late, it even REVERSED the effects. This is according to studies in Israel)
And Even in some cases, bring people out of a Coma

Here is a scholarly article proving that it can help protect your brain, not just cure it:
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/302/5642/84.short

If your loved one is in the hospital because of head trauma or brain swelling, this thread could save their lifeThe information provided about blood brain barrier boosters should help with people who have a weak heart beat
Your brain has natural Cannabinoids that it produces to regulate MANY things, these are called EndoCannabinoids.


Here is a link to the Wiki about EndoCannabinoids function in the brain:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endocan...abinoid_system


I'm not sure if this is proven, but I have heard that there are studies saying that smoking THC and other Cannabinoids makes your brain feel as if it is unnecessary to produce its own Cannabinoids, since you are activating your CB1 receptor on your own.


But there is now a chem out there that is NOT a cannabinoid (I'm not sure what it is) called LY-2183240. What this chem is said to do is this:


Acts both as a potent inhibitor of the reuptake of the endocannabinoid anandamide, and as an inhibitor of fatty acid amide hydrolase (FAAH), the primary enzyme responsible for degrading anandamide. This leads to markedly elevated anandamide levels in the brain, and LY-2183240 has been shown to produce both analgesic and anxiolytic effects in animal models.


So basically,what this does is GETS YOU HIGH ON YOUR OWN CANNABINOIDS. It creates an environment where when a certain Cannabinoid enters the CB1 & CB2 region of the brain, it has to stay there until it DOES SOMETHING. It can't just go back into your blood and get pissed out. 


Firstly, it "is a potent inhibitor of the reuptake of the endocannabinoid Anandamine". 


Secondly, it stops your body from producing things that EAT Anandamine.


Thirdly, all of these things could slightly effects other Cannabinoids. As your brain is meant for Endocannabinoids, but when you smoke marijuana, you add to the supply in a way that the brain isn't exactly meant to handle.

Here is what Anandamine is (a natural Cannabinoid that your brain produces:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anandamide
In 1992, in Raphael Mechoulam's lab, the first such compound was identified as arachidonoyl ethanolamine and named anandamide, a name derived from the Sanskrit word for bliss and -amide. Anandamide is derived from the essential fatty acid arachidonic acid. It has a pharmacology similar to THC, although its chemical structure is different. Anandamide binds to the central (CB1) and, to a lesser extent, peripheral (CB2) cannabinoid receptors, where it acts as a partial agonist. Anandamide is about as potent as THC at the CB1 receptor.[41] Anandamide is found in nearly all tissues in a wide range of animals.[42] Anandamide has also been found in plants, including small amounts in chocolate.

Mangoes have become pretty well known over the past year or so for helping Cannabinoids cross the blood brain barrier, so that more THC goes from your blood to your brain in the first place, and faster.

Mangoes:
https://www.google.com/search?newwin...54.c59K2M7YJvM

Endocannabinoids play an important role in every day things, as well as important things like your ability to get pregnant. So do not take Endo-Cannabinoid reuptake inhibitors as if they are marijuana replacements. They should be used as a tool for brain building (like a once a month boost maybe) just to tell your brain "Hey, those natural Cannabinoids are good for you" so it keeps making them.


ALSO, VERY IMPORTANT. Cannabinoid Reuptake Inhibitors are UNDERSTUDIED. So I would suggest not eating a variety of foods while on them. Ex: When you use MAOI, which is another form of inhibitor that CAN effect cannabis, but is not specifically selective of cannabinoids, is safe for humans to ingest. But because of the effects it has on your immune system you can get headaches, or even die if you eat or drink: Chocolate, Cheese or Alcohol. Simply because these things are toxic to our system, until our bodies break it down. So BE CAREFUL.


Here are the things EndoCannabinoids regulate, and these are the ONLY situations they could possibly be viewed useful in. THEY ARE NOT RECREATIONAL DRUGS.*


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

More Pharmaceutical Marijuana Info

AM404, also known as N-arachidonoylaminophenol,[1] is an active metabolite of paracetamol (acetaminophen), responsible for all or part of its analgesic action

AM-404 is created in the body when you take Tylenol, so taking Tylenol helps Cannabinoids work.

http://voices.yahoo.com/the-mango-ma...s-8551501.html
The mango has just been recently discovered to be a perfect ally for marijuana smokers, both recreational and medicinal, around the globe. This is because myrcene terpenes are found in mangos which are also coexistent in cannabis and marijuana. Myrcene is an organic compound most commonly used in the fragrance industry because of the sweet aroma is produces. This is why plants containing myrcene terpenes such as mango's, lemon grass, cannabis, and hops have a sweet odor. The chemical myrcene (specifically the terpenes within it) helps the psychoactive ingredients in marijuana travel faster and more efficiently through the blood brain barrier ultimately increasing, strengthening, and even lengthening the 'Å"high' feeling.


Mango Juice + Lemon Grass Extract + Tylenol + Nicacin + Any Reuptake Inhibitor... Plus a bowl of Medicalmarijuana.

I'm going to try this as soon as possible.

http://voices.yahoo.com/lame-brain-n...798.html?cat=5

Niacin is also apparently very helpful with crossing the Blood Brain Barrier, so can help you get higher when you take about 100mg 3x a day. I wouldn't suggest mixing too much niacin with any inhibitors though, as niacin is strange, and does multiple things.

Do you toss and turn before going to sleep? Are you depressed or down in the dumps? Maybe you're forgetful, anxious, get easily distracted? Do any of these ring a bell or have you forgotten the first question already? Did you just glance back to the beginning to refresh your memory?
All of these things can be symptoms of niacin deficiency.

Niacin can also put 'spark' back into your life. Red blood cells that are rich in oxygen produce a negative electric charge; this is their 'spark'. These blood cells repel each other due to the negative electric charge so on their trek through the capillaries to the brain they must go single file. Lack of oxygen can cause them to lose their charge; they all gather around each other and create a barrier from being bunched up. This barrier keeps oxygen out of the brain and leads to the symptoms mentioned above. Go ahead, scan the top to remind yourself what they were. The good news is that niacin gives red blood cells their spark back.

Niacin also helps lower cholesterol and triglycerides, two blood fats that cause clogged arteries, and also helps eliminate the slugging effect (caused by those red blood cells losing their spark and huddling up together).

Niacin is key to lowering fatigue and joint stiffness. Niacin deficiency is known as pellagra, but until symptoms reach a certain stage (dementia, skin rash and diarrhea) it's rarely diagnosed or even caught. Other symptoms of mild pellagra include; fatigue, bloating, joint problems, depression, intestinal problems and irritability.

Taking 50 -100 milligrams up to 3 or 4 times a day can reduce and in many cases eliminate these symptoms. Be sure to check your label if you decide to supplement niacin. Most niacin supplements are sold as niacinamide which has little effect on lowering blood fats. Look for a supplement that contains niacin in its purest form or try to get adequate amounts in your diet.

Niacin is one of the B complex vitamins so it's relatively easy to get them all together in certain foods. Liver is one of the best sources of the B complex vitamins but it's understandable that not many people like liver. You can also get these nutrients in other meats as well. Tuna is another good source and so are nuts and seeds. These are generally good sources because they aren't over processed which can destroy vitamin content. You can also eat more whole grains, peas, and beans to get B vitamins. One of the best sources of B complex vitamins is brewers yeast.

The latest review, published in Philosophical Transactions of the Royal Society B, suggests that activating the brains cannabinoid system may trigger a sort of anti-oxidant cleanse, removing damaged cells and improving the efficiency of the mitochrondria, the energy source that powers cells, ultimately leading to a more robustly functioning brain.



Activation of cannabinoid receptors can also reduce brain inflammation in several different ways, which may in turn suppress some of the disease processes responsible for degenerative brain diseases such as Alzheimers.



Other studies covered in the review showed that mice bred to lack the cannabinoid receptors have better memories early in life but have more rapid cognitive decline as they age, including inflammation in the hippocampus, a key region for memory. This finding suggests that, at some point during aging, cannabinoid activity helps maintain normal cognitive functions in mice, says Daniele Piomelli, professor of neurobiology, anatomy and biological chemistry at the University of California  Irvine, who was not associated with the study.


----------



## Magic Mike (Nov 3, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, what does Santa have to do with Jesus?


nothing but he has a lot to do with christmas. I guess I see a glimpse of your war on christmas Mr Shaggy. It's more of a war against establishmentarianism. I guess you're not big on frosty the snowman either?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

And just so everyone knows, Santa has nothing to do with Jesus or anything like that, so the war on Christmas is not a war on Gift giving, or trees, or anything like that. That is actually them celebrating our holiday and decorating America for us.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)

Cool, get me a poster from here:
http://insidetherockposterframe.blogspot.com


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

200 years before Jesus. Rome had taken over Alexander's Empire which could not sustain itself being spread so thin and without its solidifying figurehead that was the king of everything. So Rome, which was just Fraternal organizations like colleges have, took over the entire thing. Then Rome soon became a threat to the surrounding areas as it began to grow. Around this time an African nation known as Carthage was the rulers of Mediterranean waters, no one else could sail as deep as them or as well as them, and they were great inventors (first people to make clear glass) and warriors. The son of one of there great Generals was Hannibal Barca. He had gone with his brother in law to create "New Carthago" AKA New Carthage in Hispania.

Hannibal saw Carthage lose the sea to Rome, the leaders believed heavily in "God's Plan" AKA "Fate" and when they lost the sea to Rome, they did not want to fight to get it back. But Hannibal's father instilled a deep hatred for Rome inside him. So Hannibal attacked a Roman ally (even though it was within the borders of a treaty that said he was allowed to do what he wanted on that side of the river) and it made Rome mad. So they came to the Carthaginian leadership and asked that they give them Hannibal as prisoner, they rejected the offer. Then the Romans asked the Carthaginians if they wanted war or peace, and they said "You pick".

The Roman officials thought it would be fun to fight the Africans and Spanish, because they were not as well trained or well armed as them. Only Flavius rejected the idea, knowing that war was bad for the people. Hannibal came by land, crossing the Alps and making it to Italy months before expected, losing 1/3 of his army and all but 1 elephant in the process, as well as being stung by a mosquito in the eye in a swamp, and losing his vision in that eye. The Romans proceeded to send out their armies in blocks, standing shoulder to shoulder while Hannibal tore through them with flanks and spear head formations, as well as making good use of his Calvary on the wings. He would use tricks to draw out the Romans (like burning their civilians fields, or sending a herd of cattle with torches on their horns towards them so they would think the army was closer than it was)

The most well known battle is the battle of Cannae. In this battle Hannibal had a force of roughly 50,000 men from all over Africa and Europe who were armed with what they could find on the battle field since most of them came from tribal backgrounds. The Romans had roughly 90,000, better trained, better armed, better armored, less ethnically/culturally diverse, etc.

Before the Battle, one of Hannibal's officers named "Gisgo" said to Hannibal "They have many more men than us, we will surely be beaten today" and Hannibal replied "In all their vast number, one thing escapes your notice. There is not one of them named Gisgo".

And that day 50,000 men killed 70,000 men, and sent the other 20,000 running. Hannibal won by accidentally inventing what is now called "the Pincer". After this Hannibal controlled Italy via Martial Rule for 15 years, where he was basically a Bat Man like King that everyone could call on for help.

And one of the Carthaginians major Gods was "Ba'al Hamon" who was celebrated December 25th. As Rome clashed with Carthage for over 15 years, they adopted their festival. Later this would be chosen to be the day that Christians (which didn't exist yet) would celebrate Christmas. And obviously, it was mixed with the Traditions of Mithras. Mithras had a Mithras (pine) tree, Contracts between people (Marriage), the red and white man that appears, and a celebration feast. Saturnalia had the gift giving as well as a celebration feast. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baal-hamon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturnalia


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

Since Christmas is during the "Holi-day" season, Marijuana is ceremonially/traditionally/celebrationally legal, here are some ways to make hash.

Bubble bags: This is probably the best way to make good hash for not a lot of money long term. If you get 8 bags and use them all, or use your favorite ones once you figure it out, then you can make some awesome hash with just water. You can also use Dry Ice and shake the bags with the Dry Ice and Marijuana inside. This is usually done over a flat table or mirror. You can also dry sift using different metal screens that are like bubble bags.

Milk or Lemon Juice Extraction: Weak acids and bases such as milk and lemon juice can extract the THC from leaves and buds of the plant. This is the way many people consume Marijuana during Holi.

Oil Extraction: This is done using an oil such as butter, olive oil or vegetable oil. You heat the oil up with the plant material in it, then filter it out and keep the oil. If you do this with Vegetable Glycerin, you have made E-Cig oil.

Butane Hash Oil (BHO): Usually you use a tube specifically meant for this, or make one. And Butane evaporates quickly and is flammable, so it should always be done outside. This is how people make wax and shatter.

CO2 Extraction: This is like Butane, but safer, since a spark can not ignite it.

Solvent Extraction: This is done using a Solvent like Ethanol (drinking alcohol), Isopropyl Alcohol (rubbing alcohol) or stronger things such as Acetone or Naphtha.

Polarization Extraction: This is where you do 2 extractions. First with a non-polar solvent such as lemonene, then with a polar solvent such as Alcohol, which pulls out the THC and leaves the waxes and resins in the lemonene. You would then separate the 2 layers using a separatory funnel.

Steam Extraction: If you have a 3 layer pot, you can boil water in the bottom and have the top "catcher" thing full of plant material. Then when the water boils and the steam touches the plant material, it extracts the essential oils which fall back down attached to the water. Steam Distillation can further purify this.

Distillation Extraction: This is how many plants are turned into their oil form. It is just like making alcohol from wine, or cleaning water for drinking. You heat up the first container, and the water and/or alcohol will start to evaporate. Whatever has the lowest boiling point will evaporate fastest. A tube is set up to catch the stem and send it to a cooled container where the vapor can be collected. This is done with Roses to create "Rose Otto".


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

Plants That Have Been Used In Ceremonies and Magic Throughout History (This is definitely not all of them)

Aconite aka Monks Hood aka Wolf's Bane. It has been used to kill wolves and was said to turn people in to werewolves. It is poison and can kill someone who eats to much, some people smoke it though.

Acacia is known as "Waddle" in Australia and has species all over the world, the bark contains DMT, 5-MeO-DMT and other Tryptamines.

Acorus Calamus aka Sweet Flag. Can cause hallucinations. It is used in medicine and food.

Amanita Muscaria aka Fly Agaric. Hallucinogenic and possibly Narcotic. You have probably seen them with toads on them, or gnomes under them, or in Alice in Wonderland.

Some species of Ants have been used to achieve ritual hallucinations. Some ants contain hallucinogens you can use by swallowing them.

Ayahuasca is a mixture of 2 things. Any plant containing MAOIs mixed with any plant containing DMT, then drank together.

Belladona seeds are poisonous and have been used to achieve hallucinations for a long time. They say that the reason "witches fly on broom sticks" is because they would use broom sticks to put the Belladona seed in a... weird place. Then they would "Fly".

Betel leaf is chewed by about 1/10th of the world's population as a mild stimulant similar to cigarettes.

Brugmansia contains Scopolamine which can cause vivid hallucinations via making you extremely delirious. It is not a hallucinogen, it is a delliriant and a poison that can kill you.

caesalpinia sepiaria is said to cause hallucinations.

Camellia Sinensis aka Tea Leaves, contains both Caffeine and L-Theanine, which together work differently than either of them would alone.

Cannabis aka Marijuana aka Pot also Hash contains THC and other Cannabinoids.

Chocolate contains Theobromine.

Cantharides aka Spanish Fly. An Aphrodisiac made from the wings of a beetle. Supposedly Sudanese people grind up dung beetles and drink them with water, no known reason for this yet though.

Coca plants contain cocaine and other things. It used to be the main ingredient of Coca-Cola.

Coffee contains Caffeine.

Datura is just like Brugmansia.

Duboisia Hopwoodii aka Pituri grows in Australia and has nicotine and a stronger (more poisonous) relative of nicotine in it.

Ephedra aka Mormon Tea contains Ephedrine, a stimulant which has been used to treat asthma.

Fugu aka Puffer fish. It's liver contains a nuerotoxin that kills most people, some people survive with no vital signs, then wake back up after 3 days. It is a delicacy in Japan because you have to trust the chef to not kill you, even on accident.

Guarana contains both Theobromine and Caffeine.

Heimia Salicifolia aka "Sun Opener" has the ability to turn your vision yellow when you drink it in a tea.

Henbane is poisonous and some people smoke it.

Iboga contains Ibogaine which has in recent times been used to cure Heroine and other opiate addictions. It could also be useful for cigarette smokers and methamphetamine users.

Inebriating Mint is used as a sedative and light hallucinogen in Turkey and a few other places.

Kava Kava has the same descriptive qualities as marijuana (Sedative/Euphoriant), but it is not the same when you take it, they are different. Mixing them together gives them Synergy though.Kava will make your moth numb and does not taste awesome.

Kratom is a sedative or a stimulant depending how much you take, and people chew it or make it into a tea.

lycopodium complanatum has been used by natives as a stimulant.

lycopodium selago causes a "mild narcotic hypnosis" at low doses and coma at high doses.

Mandrake root is poisonous and has historically been used in tons of potions and stuff. It was the plant that had a crying baby as a root in Harry Potter. The roots actually do look like people sometimes and historically they have been involved in all kinds of crazy stuff.

Morning Glory Seeds contain LSA which is a cousin of LSD.

Myelobia Smerintha Moths are said to be able to give you dreams when eaten, and the Aztecs claimed a moth as their underworld God, so someone should see what is in those ones.

the Nightmare fish is known to cause terrible nightmares. It could be kyphosus vaigiensis or kyphosus fuseus.

Osteophloeum Platyspermum is used in Ecuador for it's hallucinogenic properties.

Peyote is known to contain Mescaline.

Psilosybe mushrooms (usually Psilosybe Cubensis) are known as "Magic Mushrooms" commonly.

Puffballs are the mushrooms genuses: Lycoperdon, Bovista and Calvatia and have been known to cause Auditory Hallucinations.

Qat aka Khat is eaten in the middle east, it is used commonly like coffee, but is more like Amphetamine.

San Pedro is similar to Peyote.

Scirpus has traditionally been used as a Hallucinogen in Mexico, but it's effects have not been studied.

Scotch Broom supposedly has hallucinogenic seeds, and leaves that when smoked, make colors seem more vibrant.

Syrian Rue contains MAOIs which shut off parts of your immune system, allowing certain plants to take stronger effect (ex: used in Ayahuasca to make DMT orally effective) but it will also make Chocolate, Alcohol and Cheese poisonous during the duration of its effect on you because you can not break them down properly. This is called the "Cheese Syndrome" or "Cheese Effect"

Tree Tobacco is much like Tobacco but contains nicotine and other things, and it grows in South America.

Wild Lettuce (all lettuce actually, but this one has the most) contains opiates, not the same at the opiates in opium, but they hit the same receptors in the brain. It used to be called "Poor man's opium", and it probably grows in your yard.

Virola is known to contain DMT and other things.

Yohimbe bark is used as an Aphrodisiac and Stimulant for both men and women.

Yopo contains 5-HO-DMT which is mixed with Edible Lime and blown into people's noses in south America.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

This thread is just being filled with resources, like a Christma-Politio Reference guide. I understand that you don't want to see the word "Christmas" at the beginning of November, but if you want to troll someone, troll these people.

https://twitter.com/ShepNewsTeam
@ShepNewsTeam

https://twitter.com/Morning_Joe
@Morning_Joe

https://twitter.com/TheFive
@TheFive

https://twitter.com/DanaPerino
@DanaPerino

https://twitter.com/ericbolling
@EricBolling

https://twitter.com/AndreaTantaros
@AndreaTantaros

https://twitter.com/kimguilfoyle
@KimberlyGuilfoyle

https://twitter.com/greggutfeld
@GregGufeld

https://twitter.com/RobertGBeckel
@RobertGBeckel

https://twitter.com/megynkelly
@MegynKelly

https://twitter.com/oreillyfactor
@OReillyFactor

https://twitter.com/jessebwatters
@JesseWaters

https://twitter.com/seanhannity
@SeanHannity

https://twitter.com/FBNStossel
@FBNStossel


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

Also, another hash making method for Holi.

Caviar: This has been standardized in forms like Kratom and Salvia, where you see like "40x" and stuff like that. But in the Marijuana industry so far, caviar just means buds dipped in BHO and maybe rolled in Keif or bubble hash.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

If you want to make Marijuana brownies, you use the oil Method and replace the butter or oil in the Brownie recipe with your Butter or Oil that contains Cannabis.

If you want to make Marijuana Candy, you get Corn Syrup and Sugar and color and flavor if you want it and a candy thermometer if you can find it, then find the recipe for the kind of candy you want to make online. If you look up "Corn Syrup, Sugar, Candy Recipe" it will show you how to make everything from softish candy (cotton candy recipe) to hardy candy. And if you mix Solvent Hash or BHO or Bubble hash or Keif with the candy when it is a little hot, it will mix in as you mix in the flavor and the color. And when it cools, dries and hardens you will have Cannabis candy.

If you make a solvent extraction with Ethanol (drinking alcohol) you can use it as a tincture (drops in the mouth), this can be used to add Cannabis to your drink kind of like a beer type thing.

If you collect resin, you can do a polarized extraction to turn it into clean hash. If you do a filtered solvent extraction or something first it will help it be cleaner.

Another thing you can do that not many people do is make Caviar, but instead of using Buds and BHO, use Bubble Hash and BHO. And if you have Bubble hash that is the right grade, you can get it to flatten out, then use it to roll up bud inside, this way you have a blunt that has hash for paper and bud inside.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

I want to point out, these plants are not only part of religion, but they are part of the Pharmaceutical industry that America is kinda built on.

America was Declared Independent in the 1770s, at which time hemp was a common America made product, and in George Washington's personal journal he talks about killing the male plants, which would only be done for purposes of smoking. 

Then about 100 years later Bayer (the Aspirin people) invented Heroine from Morphine, which is harvested from Poppies.

Then Sigmund Frued wrote the Cocaine Papers where he told everyone about the miracle Psychological cure "Cocaine". And in 1892 Coca Cola was founded. "Drug Stores" used to sell soda and they would mix Opiates in it, like people do with "Lean" in Texas and Florida now. So when Coca-Cola came in mixed with Cocaine it was no big deal. And now caffeine is still in most sodas.

Then LSD was invented and was tested largely across America in the 60s, because everyone thought Russia could brainwash people, so they were trying to learn as much about the brain as they could. And tons of people that took part in the trials (Ken Kesey is an example) loved the experience and wanted other people to try it. While it was legal they would pass it out to anyone who wanted it, but then it became illegal. A famous story from the beginning of this prohibition is when they put Timothy Leary in jail for making LSD after the prohibition, and when he entered the building, they made him take a psychological exam that he himself had invented.

In the 70s Ecstasy was rediscovered from some obscure papers where it had been considered a waste product when making another compound, and people started taking it recreationally for the first time. It was used for Marriage counseling and all kinds of things until they made it illegal.

And now there are the regular Pharmacueticals (Anti-Depressants, etc) that we hear about, and Research Chemicals that we don't really hear about.

I just wanted to point this out to point out that this is kinda what America does. Apart from invent things with Magnets (electricity, cars, etc).


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)

*By Marianne Schnall (1994)*
_This interview originally appeared in Ocean Drive Magazine_.







I was born in 1967, too young to appreciate the psychedelic Sixties of hippie love-ins and flower power. In fact, the first time I ever heard of Timothy Leary was as a child singing along to the soundtrack of _Hair_. In 1989 I learned of his psychedelic research at Harvard while I was an undergraduate at Cornell University. Four years later, in 1993, I had the good fortune of actually meeting the world-famous psychologist at a press party thrown in his honor at a trendy New York restaurant. He kindly invited me to a lecture he was giving the next day on Virtual Reality. The talk was fascinating. Dr. Leary was a powerfully charged and spellbinding speaker who reached people on many levels.

A few weeks later, I called him at his house in Beverly Hills. He said he would call me back to schedule an interview and I spent the next two days waiting by the phone, snowed in, reading his historic autobiography, _Flashbacks_. His book is entertainingly provocative and offers insights into the psyche of a legend. His story is one of resilience and a commitment to truth. He challenged conventional wisdom with his controversial ideologies and experiments devised to expand consciousness, spearheading a psychedelic revolution. Later, he became a political prisoner, ending up in jail for four years for possession of a small amount of marijuana. It was there that he wrote one of his most acclaimed books about the Eight Circuit Model of the Brain. Forty years later, his Harvard research into psychedelic drugs is being updated and continued. He has been honored for his past work with two national awards, from the American Association of Psychology and the American Humanist Psychological Association.

By the time he called me I was eager with anticipation of our conversation. Throughout the interview he was sharp, high-energy and electrifyingly eloquent. His knowledge is vast and diverse – he wears hundreds of hats, among them those of revolutionary, satirist, modern-day philosopher, computer pioneer, impassioned humanist and distinguished psychologist. He is also prone to sudden, emotionally charged asides, as when he stops to condemn “the relentless, ruthless repression of women and children by men” or to stress his catch sayings like “Question authority” and “D.I.Y. – do it yourself.” Despite a celebrated life, he was a genuinely humble man – a visionary with a big heart who has dedicated his life to the cause of personal liberation and the empowering of the individual. His prolific scholarly output and urgent empirical findings continue to advance the frontiers of the human experience.

Note: Two years after this interview, on May 31st, 1996, on a full moon just slightly after midnight, Dr. Timothy Leary died in his sleep surrounded by friends at his mountaintop home in Beverly Hills. He was seventy-five and died from inoperable prostrate cancer, and according to his son Zachary, his last words were, "Why not?" and "Yeah." A cyber-memorial took place at his site on the World Wide Web ( http://www.leary.com), where he had posted health updates and described the process of "designer dying", which included his daily intake of both legal and illegal drugs. His last book "Design for Dying" explored his experience and offers, in his words, “ common-sense, easy-to-understand options for dealing planfully, playfully, compassionately, and elegantly with the inevitable final scene .” Leary, always an iconoclast, had originally planned to capture his final moments on videotape for possible broadcast on the Internet, and arranged in advance of his death to have a portion of his cremated remains sent into space, which they were in April of 1997, alongside those of “Star Trek” creator Gene Roddenberry.

Rather than mourn his passing, Tim would have wanted us to celebrate his life, and continue to ponder and learn from all the wealth of research, insights and wisdom he left with us. It is in that spirit that I share this interview, portions of which originally appeared in_Ocean Drive Magazine_ in 1994. His observations are certainly as potent and relevant today as they were when this interview was first conducted. But that should be no surprise since Timothy Leary was always ahead of his time.

*Marianne Schnall: You’ve had an incredible career. How would you describe your work? *
Timothy Leary: My profession is I’m a dissident philosopher. I’m from the school of Socrates – it’s humanism – the Socratic methods which appeared in Greece over 2,000 years ago, it reappeared as the romantic movement in the eighteenth century – it’s the same movement. It’s called humanism, and its motto is “Think for yourself,” “Question authority” and, as Socrates said, “Know thyself.” The aim of human life is to develop yourself as a philosopher, and it goes along with what’s known as paganism or pantheism or polytheism – that divinity, the divine intelligence – is found within, and is not to be found in institutions. I have one further thing to say about this. This philosophy, which is over 5,000 years old, was assimilated and streamed through the Ganges 4,000 years ago and is the basis of Buddhism, it’s the basis of Taoism in China, it’s the basis of mystical Christianity and Islam – it’s that basically, the interest is Chaos. From the standpoint of a human being, you can’t figure it out and you should avoid people who try to give you rules and regulations and laws, because the laws they’re imposing on you are simply local ordinances to benefit themselves. So that this school of philosophy has always been irreverent, it’s always been outsider, it’s always been dissident and in my life I’ve been lucky enough to have lived through four stages of humanism all based on new media, new forms of communication which have changed our culture. Now we’ve set up this background of what I’m doing in the context that it’s been done throughout all of human history. And it’s called humanism.

*MS: I really enjoyed your lecture on virtual reality. How is virtual reality going to change the landscape of the human experience?*
TL: Well, the word virtual reality has many different meanings. It basically means electronic realities. And it means that we're developing very inexpensive equipment that will allow you to have goggles that you can wear just like two television screens, so you're actually kind of walking around immersed in an electronic environment. So, when you think of virtual reality, think of immersive realities in which you can move through the rooms and the halls of an electronic house. You can click on electronic books and open them up. You can click on paintings and you can go through the Louvre. It's simply the use of electronic realities. The nice thing about it is, you see, you can design your own realities and you can invite other people around. Within three or four years - even right now, some kids are doing it - but within two or three years, your average kid in America or Japan will be designing their own little homes. And you'll click through telephone, you'll modem over and you'll be in the person's home, and the person will say, "Hey, look at this new painting I have!" Click. Or "Hey, I've got my friend here Joe from Tokyo." Click. "Talk to Joe."

*MS: You’re also a well known advocate for space migration. What ideas do you have for a future evolution where families migrate in space? *
TL: Well, in the 1970s there was a big civilian movement for space migration. What happened was that in 1980 Ronald Reagan took NASA over and made it very military and Star Wars. Since that time, cyberspace is taking the place of intergalactic space. We are going to migrate from the planet, I have no doubt about that, but it’s not going to happen as soon as we had hoped. And in the meantime, the way to get ready for this is build up communities of people from different countries who share cyberspace. It’s a very interesting comment that they call it cyberspace. In other words, this new electronic environment that you can visit, which in some ways is analogous to going out into real space out there in Jupiter and Mars – they call it cyberspace. This is a very interesting metaphor.

*MS: How do you feel about your own time as a political prisoner? *
TL: Well, I learned a lot. My task is to learn wherever I find myself with an opportunity to learn a lot, and I certainly learned a lot from prison. In a way, you never really understand politics unless you’ve logged a little time in prison as a political prisoner. I was in prison for my ideas and I learned a lot and I’m very grateful to the American government to give me a four-year scholarship, full-paid with board and room.


Read entire interview here:


http://www.ecomall.com/greenshopping/tim.htm


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

If you grow your own Marijuana, you can do something kind of elaborate.

Get a shish Kebab and put some buds (not too dry) around it, and secure them with hemp twine or something similar. Let that sit for a few hours or over night, then remove the twine and the buds should stick together if they were not too dry. Then coat the buds in BHO or Solvent hash that has not been dried out (tincture), and wrap them in Marijuana leaves. Use tincture/undried solvent hash to wet the leaves so they stick, then wrap the whole thing in Hemp twine or something similar again. Let it sit for a few hours or over night, then remove the twine and pull the shish kebab out of the middle. You will have a Marijuana cigar with a nice hole through the middle to make sure the smoke pulls through well.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)

Reminds me of a guy I met who made bubble hash logs. He rolled and compressed them, then pushed a hot wire hanger thru the center. Sure enough you cld smoke those hash logs like an ultra-powerful stubby blunt.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

How to set up a trust
http://www.usa.gov/topics/money/personal-finance/trusts.shtml

Usually when people think of a "Trust Fund" they think of an American kid that had parents who had money. But that is not the only thing they are for. You have probably heard of crazy people talking about how "Admiralty Law" applies in court and how your name is a corporate entity because it is written in ALL CAPS. Then they say that if you don't accept your name laws don't apply to you. This is not true. But trusts do something similar. This is how rich people keep from getting in trouble. 

What they do is set up trusts, in America and in other countries, and what a trust can do is operate as a legal person. So, for example, if you are running a company like Enron and you have a trust, the trust can hold on to possessions and your house and stuff, while everything that is under your legal regular name could be frozen. I am not sharing this for Enron type people though, I am sharing this for the regular person. 

This is how people make sure their houses don't go through weird stuff after they die, and some groups call "setting up a trust" things like "correcting your status" because it puts a legal moat between you and the courts.

Trusts are sometimes called "Grantors" because they operate as a legal person.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Reminds me of a guy I met who made bubble hash logs. He rolled and compressed them, then pushed a hot wire hanger thru the center. Sure enough you cld smoke those hash logs like an ultra-powerful stubby blunt.


Lol, that sounds like a good method too.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)

What's happening w the stress tests?
the morning glory VINE looked like it cld benefit from a lil nitrogen.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

More Plants Used in Ceremonies and Magic and Stuff

Damiana is a plant Native to Mexico, and it is a KEY ingredient in the original margarita recipe. You are supposed to either use Damiana tiincture as your alcohol, or add leaves to your drink.

Iporuru, a plant that has been mixed with Ayahuasca by some tribes and has properties of its own but has not been studied in too much detail.

Nicotiana Rustica, Sacred tobacco. It has like 10x the amount of Nicotine as regular tobacco and was used to promote dreaming.

Papaver Somniferum, Opium poppy, has been harvested by pretty much every civilization ever.

Rue, hits the same receptors as Cannabis in the brain (CB receptors).

Salvia Divinorum, Diviner's sage. Used to visit "Ska Pastora" aka "The Shepherdess".

Wormwood, used to treat worms in Europe during a war, but it became a popular drink because of its Thujone content.

White Lotus, attaches to a Dopamine receptor, and has been recognized as sacred throughout Asian and Egyptian culture pretty much forever.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> What's happening w the stress tests?
> the morning glory VINE looked like it cld benefit from a lil nitrogen.


The Phalaris has grown back and I will be doing more stress stuff soon.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 3, 2014)

According to Hindu Mythology, Shiva (Marijuana) is Married to Kali (Datura), and Sadhus in India mix these two plants together sometimes when they smoke (as well as things like snake venom on occasion).

Datura when taken in low doses works as an "anti-spasmatic" and general relaxant, at high doses it can cause hallucination and death if too much is taken. It is also famously known as "Jimson weed" for its use in Jamestown, where it was fed to British soldiers so that they would have hallucinations like in the first Batman movie when they smoke that mountain flower.

I am growing some of this right now to mix with bud sometimes when I smoke, I have smoked and eaten small bits of leaves before and I have had a seed pod, but I have never taken enough to Hallucinate. It is not a "Hallucinogen" but makes you Hallucinate via making you delirious.

Datura grows all over the world and is extremely common between West Texas and East California. They are also known as "Angel's Trumpet" because of their large trumpet like flowers, or "Thorn apple" because of their spikey green seed pods.

Traditionally, this has been mixed with Marijuana in low amounts. And when people take it in large amounts, they reporting seeing people who they know and having discussions with them, but they aren't really there. Sometimes people they have not seen for years, or who are no longer alive. Another common occurrence is "phantom cigarettes", where the person thinks they are smoking and will drop the cigarette only to find that there never was one. These effects do not happen at low doses.

There is a clinical version of Datura (The chemical in Datura is Atropine) called "Benztropine", and it can have similar effects.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 3, 2014)

Bird seed manufacturers were adding D seed into mix, Lol.
http://arbroath.blogspot.com/2011/10/couples-pretty-looking-plant-turns-out.html


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

If anyone is looking for natural Aderall replacements, there is an herb called Bitter Orange. It contains a molecule that works like Norepinepherine, which is the exact mode of action aderall uses.

It is used in/sold for beer making, so I assume that it makes a specialty beer that has stimulant effects. And since it works through the same mode of action as adderall, it should be a good adderall replacement. I can not find much online about its mental effects, but the extract is sold as an appetite suppressant for people who want to diet so I assume it works.

I will try this after Oilahuasca and a few other things, but it is on my list. And if anyone else makes a Bitter Orange beer or something, post about it here.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Bird seed manufacturers were adding D seed into mix, Lol.
> http://arbroath.blogspot.com/2011/10/couples-pretty-looking-plant-turns-out.html


That probably had the birds acting pretty funny, lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

And if anyone tries Bitter Orange for beer making or anything, the peel is what you would use.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 4, 2014)

*http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-976-bitter orange.aspx?activeingredientid=976&activeingredientname=bitter orange

BITTER ORANGE OVERVIEW INFORMATION*
Bitter orange is a plant. The peel, flower, leaf, fruit, and fruit juice are used to make medicine. Bitter orange oil is made from the peel.

Bitter orange, both taken by mouth and applied to the skin, has many uses. But so far, science has shown only that the oil, when applied to the skin, might be effective for treatment of fungal skin infections (ringworm, jock itch, and athlete’s foot).

Bitter orange peel is also used to improve appetite, and, in surprising contrast, it is also used for weight loss. Other uses for the fruit and peel are upset stomach, nasal congestion, and chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS).

*The bitter orange flower and bitter orange oil are used for gastrointestinal (GI) disorders including ulcers in the intestine, constipation, diarrhea, blood in feces, drooping (prolapsed) anus or rectum, and intestinal gas. These parts of the bitter orange plant are also used for regulating fat levels in the blood, lowering blood sugar in people with diabetes, stimulating the heart and circulation, “blood purification,” disorders of liver and gallbladder, kidney and bladder diseases, and as a sedative forsleep disorders.*

Some people use bitter orange flower and its oil for general feebleness, “tired blood” (anemia), impurities of the skin, hair loss, cancer, frostbite, and as a tonic.

Bitter orange peel is applied to the skin for swelling (inflammation) of the eyelid and its lining, as well as the retina in the eye. It is also used for bleeding from the retina, exhaustion accompanying colds, headaches, nerve pain, muscular pain, joint pain,bruises, swelling of the veins (phlebitis), and bed sores.

In aromatherapy, the essential oil of bitter orange is applied to the skin and also inhaled as a painkiller.

In foods, bitter orange oil is used as a flavoring agent. The fruit is used for making marmalades and liqueurs such as Triple Sec, Grand Marnier, Cointreau, and Curacao. Because the fruit is so sour and bitter, it is rarely eaten, except in Iran and Mexico. The dried peel of the fruit is also used as a seasoning.

In manufacturing, bitter orange oil is used in pharmaceuticals, cosmetics, and soaps.

In Asian medicine, the entire dried unripe fruit is used primarily for digestive disorders.

*Bitter orange is frequently used in “ephedra-free” products since the FDA banned ephedra in 2004 for serious side effects on the heart. Bitter orange and caffeine, a frequent combination in weight loss and bodybuilding products, can cause high blood pressure and increased heart rate in healthy adults with otherwise normal blood pressure. There is no evidence to suggest that bitter orange is any safer than ephedra.

Bitter orange (synephrine) is considered a banned substance by the National Collegiate Athletic Association (NCAA).*

Before taking bitter orange, talk with your healthcare professional if you take anymedications. It can interact with many drugs.

*How does it work?*
Bitter orange has many chemicals that affect the nervous system. The concentration and effect of these chemicals can change depending on the part of the plant and the method used for preparation. These chemicals can squeeze blood vessels, increase blood pressure, and cause the heart to beat faster.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

Random Marijuana Tips

If your bud is wet, set it on paper towels, do not put bud in the microwave for long periods of time. You can put it in the oven and leave the door cracked using a wooden spoon, this is how jerky is made.

There are dense buds and loose buds. Sometimes loose buds are an indicator that the flower season was interrupted or something, but it can also just be the way some strains naturally are.

If you have ever wondered why Mexican marijuana is bricked, it is because they are trying to ship it. If they figured out some hash screening methods and realized how much seeds cost in America, they could be turning reggie into some bricks of amazing hash and pick a few strains to grow and start sending people up with bags of seeds and ready to chop clones. The drug war would be over pretty quick if people could buy clones and hash regularly on the black market. There would just be too much money in it and the states would have to legalize.

Mixing Marijuana and Tobacco, this is common in Europe, some people say mixing Marijuana and Tobacco boosts the effects.

The difference between hash and resin. Resin has already been burned by fire and contains the ashes that have fallen into your pipe as you smoke. It is basically smoke in solid form mixed with ash, while hash is extracted from the plant material. If you already knew this, then obviously this was not for you. I know it is common knowledge, but there are always new people doing this, and some people think that the black on the inside of their bowl is painted there. (It's not painted, it's resin from you smoking) And that is not an exaggeration, I literally had someone ask me why they paint the bowls when I was smoking with them.

Purple weed is grown by keeping your grow temperatures low, or blasting them with cold at certain periods.

You germinate a seed by putting it in soil and keeping the soil moist, or by putting the seed in a wet paper towel that you squeezed the water out of. Then that paper towel with the seeds is sealed inside a plastic bag.

Veg is the period where your plant is growing its branches and everything.

Flower is where your plant focuses on buds and the branches it has, it takes about 2 months for most plants to finish.

Autoflowers are plant that don't need a flower season and will finish much faster than most plants.

Indica means "From India" Sativa means "Cultivated or to Cultivate"

Marijuana butter is not just for brownies, it can be made in to cookies, put on pizza or made in to pretty much anything.

Curing Marijuana is after you let it dry, where you work with the water left in the stem to make your flowers finish perfectly.

Indoor growing allows you to grow at any time, outdoor season is Spring through Fall and harvest is August-November depending on strain.

UVB light exists in all of Marijuana's natural habitats, this is the same light used in Lizard cages.

CFLs and LEDs are good lights for Veg. LEDs can also be used for Veg, but at least a small wattage of HPS should be added to get the plant to its full potential.

Vaporizing is when you do not actually burn the material, but turn it into a vapor. The effects are not much different.

When you eat Marijuana, it lasts longer and takes 45 minutes to start working. It can also make you feel off balanced and extremely giggly if you only do it occasionally. I am not sure on dosage difference, but I suggest using more MJ for food than you would to smoke, and using trim from your grow is the best way to make the strongest stuff for cheap.

"Landrace" means it is a strain that naturally grows in a region. Ex: If you went to a Brazilian forest and found a marijuana plant that was seeding, those plants would be "Brazilian landrace".

You can grow regular seeds from cheap/bricked Marijuana. As long as the seeds are intact they should be fine and if you can't grow them, you should give them to other people or put them in places where they will grow, like where there are sprinklers.

The reason Marijuana costs so much more (dramatically more) than other produce by the pound is because it is grown in extremely limited amounts, and there aren't any industrial marijuana farms, especially no competing ones.

Feminized seeds are seeds that were made between a Hermie plant and a female plant, all the seeds are female guaranteed. Breeders do this to make sure people aren't getting a bunch of their strain seeds for free.

Just wanted to share that stuff for anyone who is new to this.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 4, 2014)

http://www.floridaorangeshop.com/Seville-Sour-or-Bitter-Oranges_p_183.html


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

A Few More Marijuana Tips

A lot of people say that white walls are fine in a grow, but I promise if you get some Mylar Blankets aka Heat Blankets or Space Blankets for cheap on amazon and use them around your grow to reflect the light back at the plants, you will see a massive difference in your plants.

"Swallowing smoke" is something that happens for new smokers, it is where you accidentally swallow instead of inhaling. Sometimes this causes burps of smoke.

Hotboxing is smoking a joint or blunt in a small space so that the smoke is contained in the area.

Shotgunning, when you turn a joint backwards holding the cherry in your mouth and blow the smoke into someone else's mouth.

Trichombes are the clear little heads that make up the frosty or dusty look on your bud that shines. This is what you are mainly smoking.

Trim is the leaves and stuff that the plant grows in order to get light to grow the buds, and you chop it off, then it is trim.

Sugar leaf is the leaves that don't fully form because they are growing during flower, they also grow trichombes on them more than the other leaves.

If you smoke your Marijuana like a cigarette, you WILL get higher by holding it in a little longer. But if you hold in Marijuana longer than like 10 seconds, you aren't doing anything except possibly causing damage if you have a huge plume of smoke in your lungs.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

Some 60s and 70s stuff

Timothy Leary invented LSD out of Ergot, which is found on about 1/3 of all cereal grains (wheat, rye, etc). Near the end of his life he claimed to be able to create controlled hallucinations where people would see angles and other things, simply by using the right light patterns and colors. Ergot itself is thought to be what what caused the Salem witch trials, they hypothesize that it was in the bread, and Ergot that has not been changed into LSD causes permanent mental changes.

You may have heard of the book "One Flew Over the Cuckoos nest", it was written by a man who worked in an insane Asylum. His neighbor was a Doctor and had gotten chosen to be a volunteer for an LSD psychological testing project that he had signed up for, but he was too scared to go, so he gave his ticket to Ken Kesey, Kesey was the man who worked at the Asylum. After the test he started doing acid at home, then at work and he realized that the people in the insane asylum were just regular people that were not treated right or had made bad decisions, then had been passed around by doctors so much that no one even thought of them as people any more. He wrote the book "One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest" based on this. Then he used his book money to buy a bus and drive with some friends (They called themselves "The Merry Pranksters" and had a bus named "Furthur" which is Further and Future mixed) across the country. LSD was legal at this time (much like Research Chemicals today, legal to buy, sell, trade, and give away) so they would give it to anyone that wanted it, and even some people that had no idea they were taking it. Which eventually became the "Acid Test" which is where the Grateful Dead started, they were called the Warlocks before they started being the Acid Test house band. Ken Kesey and the Diggers would get everyone together and give them acid (usually in Kool-Aid, sometimes in Turkey sandwiches and other things, there is a book about it called "The electric Kool-Aid Acid Test"). Ken Kesey and timothy Leary met and everyone thought it was going to be awesome, but they did not like each other because Timothy Leary was very clinical while Ken Kessey was much more of a free love and rock and roll oriented person.

Around the Same time came the Black Panthers and the Yippies who were involved in what is now know as "The Chicago 7" or "The Chicago 8" trial. A famous quote about Yippies says "A Yippie is a Hippie who was beaten by the cops" and together with the Black Panthers and the Up Against the Wall Motherfuckers they were the catalysts for almost everything in the 60s (everything that wasn't music). w Bobby Seale was the leader of the Panthers along with Huey Newton, while Jerry Rubin and Abbie Hoffman were the leaders of the Yippies. In the Chicago Trial there was discussion about an event you have probably heard of that involved the Yippies and the Up Against the Wall MotherFuckers. The Yippies passed out flyers telling people to go to the pentagon so everyone could surround it and meditate to get it to float off the ground, then the Up Against the Wall MotherFuckers broke in and spray painted the wall. This was the protest where people were putting flowers in the guns of the soldiers.

The Black Panthers were not actually the violent crime group that people make them out to be. They were responding to police violence in their communities and decided hat THEY wanted tbe the police. So they picked up some Shotguns and Law Books and followed the police to make sure they didn't fuck around. Then concealed weapons laws were made.

The "Yippies" were more of a festival group. They would go around speaking and passing out flyers and planning events, they called it "Liberating Territories" and they would have people fly their flag to show that a territory had been Liberated. Abbie Hoffman wrote "Steal This Book" which had tons of stuff he stole from the diggers, and sparked modern changes in soda machines and pay phones, as well as sparked many of the minds in the Yippie movement.
http://www.tenant.net/Community/steal/steal.html


Eventually came the Riot in Chicago, where police released dogs and used hoses and military tactics. This was the FIRST time the police beat people in front of everyone live on TV, and it shocked everyone that police could ever do that to Americans. But eventually people rationalized it by calling protests "leftist" even though the Hippies were crashing the Democratic national convention, not attending it.

Then came Sasha Shulgin who is known for "rediscovering" ecstasy. The first person to write about it thought it was a complete trash product because he was making something else and ecstasy came out on the side. But one of Shulgins college students told him about it, and he brought it in to the therapeutic and psychological community. later he wrote the books Pihkal and Tihkal, which would give the world HUNDREDS of more psychoactive drugs, and pathways for new drugs. Without him we would hardly understand the brain like we do. Modern ecstasy usually has one of the other things Shulgin invented in it and not actual MDMA, and many are just cut with the much different molecules Caffeine or Meth. If there were a place that made pills like vikadin and oxycontin are made, then it would be much safer. When Shulgin first made ecstasy it involved a laboratory and complex synthesis, now people use Piperonal which is obtained through peppercorns and just stop at MDA because it is easier to make, and some people like it more. Science advances more when we use things properly instead of letting random street dealers who want money make drugs for kids to buy because we want the comfort of calling it "illegal".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Shulgin

The drugs Shulgin made were called "Designer Drugs" because they are made by a designer, meaning, someone thought up the molecule and thought it would be real if they tried to make it (they would predict these things using molecular models, like the hexagons and stuff you saw in Chemistry class). What this inspired me to do is make "Designer Smells", so instead of taking MDMA and DMT and LSD and Mescaline and altering their structures, I want to take (and have predicted some structures) fragrances like Cinnemaldehyde, Lemonene, Damascone, etc. and create new molecules just like he did, so we can have smells that no one has ever smelled before in history.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

If you feel like Marijuana is calling you to something "Higher" and you don't just "Feel High" then your God might be Shiva. Shiva is that feeling.

If you feel this, you should read the Rig Veda, which is a 4000 year old religious text dedicated to Shiva and his other forms, like Indra and Rudra. If you have this book you can prove your God as well as or better than any Christian.

If you want to get "Prayer Beads" that turn Marijuana smoking into a Religious Ceremony that ABSOLUTELY PROVES you are not recreationally smoking, the Beads that Represent Shiva/Rudra and the many facets of them is the "Rudraksha Mala". This is meant for Mantras and to be worn when you smoke.

You can also burn Sandal wood, which making whatever space you are using more of a "Shiva Altar".

And if you have an image of Shiva or Kali, and if you have a Marijuana plant, you have built a complete Shiva altar. 

You can continue to get more symbols of Shiva, like the Shiva Lingum. And all of this should prove that you are not smoking Marijuana the illegal recreational way, you are doing a legal religious ceremony, protected by US Common Law decided by Supreme Court cases.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

And to anyone reading this that smokes weed and grows weed and trolls me on the internet for sharing stuff.

I am not jealous of your plants or hash, don't be jealous of anything I say.

When I said "The hash people make right now is not medical" I meant that you can not use it on a coma patient in a hospital, and I know this because my brother died because the treatment they studied and did successfully in Israel involved injecting Cannabinoids directly into a person and there is no injectable grade Marijuana in Colorado. So I was just sharing the REAL medical method, like they do with ALL medication.

I am not saying that hash sucks, or that you should be jealous of the hash I know how to make. I am literally just sharing information with you. I am not jealous of you, don't act like I killed your cat or ruined your method.

And as I have said before, I am just sharing methods for people to make religious sacraments, and some of them happen to be medical grade. I am not doing this to start a hash company or a dispensary, I don't plan on starting any kind of Marijuana company, I want to open a Marijuana Library/Church for Shiva and my Brother who could have been saved by it if there were more American research and people making the stuff.

And if you want to open a Church or Library for weed also, awesome. Do it. Don't think I am going to be jealous though.

Just trying to make everything clear.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

And it won't just be for Marijuana. I am studying all kinds of different plants and oils and smells and stuff. So when I start the thing, I won't even be directly competing with just Marijuana people.

And if you read through my stuff, I have been studying all kinds of plants since I was 14. Marijuana was not the only plant I ever planned on growing, it is just the only plant that has massive amounts of other people growing it. Salvia has quite a few people also, but no where near as many as Marijuana. And I have met a few other people that say they smoke Religiously, but I have only heard of religious smokers with cases like mine.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

And once there is a religious Marijuana facility, there will be free clones. I don't know why there is not a place that does that yet, but for sure that will be a thing when the religious facility opens.

And I don't plan on starting this until at least a year or so if not more. I am growing a bunch of different kinds of plants now, and once I get a shelf I am going to start growing more mint species and try making new breeds of plants that have never existed.

During that grow time, I am waging this war on Christmas (Bill O'Reilly's Christmas, not a war on Mithras trees and Gifts), which will go in to Easter. I only expect a few people to get in to it this year, but I am going to turn it into a PDF and make it a book that will exist from now in to forever. And every year we can wage a bigger and bigger war.

But since trees and gifts have nothing to do with Jesus and actually come from the Mithras and Saturnalia and other solstice traditions, we will actually win every year, because they use our religious symbols for their Holiday.

And eventually I will start a Polytheistic temple where Shiva can be honored with a bowl.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

And in case anyone didn't notice, most of my profile pictures have been changed to the "Evil Eye Medallion" with some other stuff for the past few months.

This is to keep the Jealous assholes AWAY. Not to have them read my stuff and try to 1 up me. Like literally when I posted the medical hash thread, the first thing people did was post "Here is hash made by a real chemist" as if I was going to get jealous, but I just started talking about their hash like a normal human being. I am not on the internet to be jealous of people, I am on the internet to share information and maybe work towards fixing some shit.

Same with Bitcoin creators, when I was asking for help making a coin, it just made me feel like you were assholes when you made coins to troll me and my dead brother. It didn't make me jealous that you could code coins. I will eventually find someone that is not a dick that will do it for a fair price or just to be part of it at the beginning.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 4, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> ...temple(_s_) where Shiva can be honored _with a ball_.


  jk


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 4, 2014)

wood fired tea bowl


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

Now, I don't mean to sound like a Feminist here by saying "Patriarchy" but I want to talk about some underlying terms used in America that we don't even realize.

First is "Patriot", this is a reference to the existence of a Patriarchy, without a Patriarchy, you can not be a Patriot. And usually you would not even realize you were part of a Patriarchy, because it would have been founded by Patriarchs. If there were a Matriarchy, we would be "Matriots".

Another word is "United". We are a "Unit", that is how America was made and works best. Unity is kinda Communism.
Police comes from the word "Polis" in some places they are still called the "Polis" and "Policia" in other places. They are the ones that are enforcing "Policy", and in Ancient Greece the "Polis" was the whole town. If you voted and went to a temple you were part of the "Polis", it just meant "Town" really. And now the Police are a separate entity, enforcing policies upon citizens that are outside the "Police". If anyone knows who the Black Panthers were, what they did was walk around their neighborhoods with shotguns and law books, because white police were coming in to black neighborhoods and harassing people. Then concealed weapons laws were passed in America, and the Panthers were considered terrorists.

But there should be people that are either x-lawyers, or lawyers in training or something like that, who you can call when the police mess with you so that there is a 3rd party. Just saying, it's been done before and all it took was some community organization. We ARE the Policy makers, we elect people in, We are the Jury and we are the People.

Also, elections for judges and sheriffs shouldn't be secret. People need to start telling people about these so someone can't just become an asshole judge by running unopposed and not advertising. Also, if anyone has friends that do shitty jobs at desks or accounting for whatever, tell them they could probably be Mayor or Comptroller or whatever. All it takes to win a campaign is a campaign in some towns.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

Just a few random words that everyone should know to make the world better:

Cognition- This happens in a Machine, when one small gear spins, and that small gear spinning pushes a bigger gear, and that big gear pushes 3 smaller gears. That activity that is happening is called "Cognition", and it also happens in your brain. Someone might tell you something, and it makes you think of something else, and then suddenly a question you had a month ago is answered. That is cognition. "Recognizing" someone is a function of Cognition.

Neuroplasticity- This is when your brain gets used to something. A good example is when you are learning your times tables in like 3rd grade. They don't just give you a chart that shows how multiplication works and say "there", they make you do different multiplication problems so that it sticks in your head, and they ask you over and over, things like "What is 1 times 0?" so you know that anything times 0 is 0. That is Neruoplasticity.

Neurogeneration- It was long thought that "If you lose brain cells, you don't get new ones" but this has since been proven false. You CAN get new brain cells via Neurogenesis, and there are things that are known to promote Neurogenesis, like Marijuana and Ketamine or MXE.

Endocannabinoids- Your body has Cannabinoids inside of it, the same exact Cannabinoids can be found in Sea Urchin eggs aka Sea Urchin Roe.

Cannabinoid Reuptake Inhibitor- Works like modern Anti-Depressants, but instead of Selective Serotonin Reuptake Inhibition, it is Cannabinoid reuptake inhibition. Meaning that your body uses ALL of its endocannabinoids and does not let any go into the blood stream to be sent out as waste.

Research Chemical- Something that has no one has discovered a medical use for yet, but it is in a known class of chemicals that effect the brain. Clinical testing on these gets done every once in a while, but most of the research is done by independent researchers who use themselves as guinea pigs. LSD would be an example of this, except it has now been turned into a scheduled drug. Most drugs that become popular recreationally before they find a medical use, become illegal.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 4, 2014)

http://californiaagriculture.ucanr.org/landingpage.cfm?article=ca.v051n04p30&fulltext=yes


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

Another word people should know is "Nootropics".

These are things that hit receptors in the brain, but instead of acting like drugs, they stimulate cognitive activity and stuff like that. There are tons of them, and sometimes they even prescribe them in other countries. They are not like ADD medicine, when there is something that "helps you think" or "helps you focus" it is not a stimulant, but an actual cognitive enhancer.

Examples.

Piracetam: Enhances Cognitive Activity.

Choline: Works with Piracetam, can also be taken alone.

GABA: Used for relaxing

Niacin: Used to increase blood flow in your brain and all over your body

Picamillon: GABA and Niacin to the brain

Alpha-GPC: More biio-available form of Choline

AcetylCholine: More bio-available form of Choline, used in the regulation of dreams.

Ginko Bilboa: Promotes blood flow in the brain

Tryptophan: Makes Dopamine structures more available in the brain

5-HTP: Direct Precursor to Serotonin

Phenethylamine: Promotes cognitive function

There are TONS more, but that is a good place for anyone new to start.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

Now for something that a lot of people have forgotten how to do...

Fasting: Many religions involved fasting. If you don't eat for a few days, it will actually cause different brain patterns than usual. You can still drink fluids and some people drink apple cider or apple cider vinegar mixed with honey. I am pretty sure there are people in America that could not even imagine doing this, but it works. It can help you get ideas and all kinds of stuff.

Now for things that not a lot of people have forgotten how to do, but not a lot of people do...

Closing your eyes: If you close your eyes, your brain releases melatonin, this is the action by which you fall asleep. MOST people go all day without closing their eyes except when they go to sleep. If you close your eyes more often, it will change the way you think.

Dizzy states of Consciousness: In some religions, especially Jewish mysticism, it was common for Rabbis to work themselves into a trance state by shaking their heads back and forth, or preforming different rituals that would make them dizzy, and this would allow them to enter a moment of "Unconscious" or "Subconscious" thought.

Lucid Dreaming: This is most easily achieved through a ritual, such as writing "AWAKE" on the back of your hand, then checking to see if you are awake throughout the day. Or other cues that you can look for in your dream. Things you have to read are best because your dreams usually move words around so that they don't say the same things.


Harmony: This is achieved when 2 people hum, chant or sing. If you have ever made a deep vibrating sound with your throat and a friend made the same sound with the same pitch, that sound you hear is harmony. When 2 waves (like the sounds you are making) hit each other at the same Pitch, they will bounce off of each other and create and invisible effect that causes the sound to alter in the air. This is Harmony.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

If anyone reading this wants to debate people (like I plan to eventually) write a book. I have not attempted to actually get into too many debates even though I "want to debate" because I have not written a book.

When you debate someone, you should read their book and they should read yours, then you should debate. And people should just write books anyways, that is how historical records are made, and ancient medical texts and historical stuff are kept by people copying them and revitalizing them throughout time.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

How To Do Research

Context: Context is KING. If you read a story from a Roman historian about a General for an enemy army, who had morals like a Demon, remember that you are reading a Roman historian. If you are reading something from a Christian, remember you are reading something from a Christian. And keeping things in their timeline can be important too. For example, some Christians think Bibles existed when Jesus was around and don't realize the main texts were the Pentatook and Septuagint and stuff.

Cross Context: If the Christian historians and the Muslim historians both write about something, or if the Greeks and the Carthaginians both had similar stories about the founding of a group, then there may be something to that since 2 enemies both thought it.

Etymology: Discovering where a word comes from can give you more clues about how people used it and what it means.

There are more tools than this, but this should be able to help anyone that randomly feels like learning more about something or writing a book or something.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

And just btw, in case anyone didn't notice, pretty much most atheists won't be eligible for debates once they start, since they don't know enough about what they are talking about to write books.

They literally wanted to argue me as if I was part of the Zeitgeist thing. I am not trying to debate documentaries, I am trying to show people how planets were ALWAYS the Gods.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

And if any atheists need ideas for a book, I wrote like 3 pages in this thread about how Atheist are really looking for the Christian God, and if they believe in planets they are polytheist. So if you need an idea for an Atheist book, you could prove me wrong and that would make a great book if you could do it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

I also just want to point out, religion only existed at first because humans liked to give credit to the animals that taught them things and the stars they saw.

Humans take too much credit, religion is about giving some credit to nature and the animals that humans learn from.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

Something random that people should know:

There are animals that don't age, this is known as Negligible Senescence. Most animals have Telomers on their DNA that lose pieces of themselves each time a new cell is made when your cells split and make new cells. But in these animals, their telomers do not degenerate, so aging is not a factor. They die from disease, or wounds, or other things, but not aging. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negligible_senescence

This is the basis for most age extension research right now. And it makes everyone think of Vampires when they learn that bats don't age, which may be part of why people have said Vampires live forever in myth.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

If anyone is turned of from the idea of debate from watching Atheists and Christians talking to each other, watch Sa Neter TV7. These are the New Black Panther party basically hosting debates between street preaching Hebrew Israelites, Moors, Muslims and Kemetic people. And they get some KNOWLEDGE out. 

It's not like these atheist/christian debates where they just sling "Magic man" around, it's REAL KNOWLEDGE. Sometimes some of them are wrong, but someone always has some good knowledge.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

More stuff everyone should know about

Guerrilla Art: This is kinda like when Christians put up Nativity scenes, but usually with a Political or Artistic point.

Guerrilla Theater: When people use their bodies in public to demonstrate something, usually political and musical.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

The White Male Christian Power Structure VS Everyone else


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

A common example of Guerrilla Art apart from Christian stuff, is like when someone writes "War" under the STOP on the stop sign. So it says "STOP War".


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 4, 2014)

these shipping storage containers have multi-purposes,
but they are HEAVY.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

If anyone is reading this, you probably know that I have been saying to vote, but have also been saying that people aren't doing their Jobs.

But I think I can point out what is happening here. I personally study religious rights that are legally defended, but are not part of any political party argument. And from this perspective I can kinda see the issue Democrats had and how Republicans won.

The Hobby Lobby case helps all religious people, even me, but Democrats haven't used it yet because it is like an Ebola rag they don't want to touch. But they could have picked it up and used it as a bat by opening up all kinds of cases and getting all kinds of other religions on their side.

Atheists are another big point, Atheists VOTE, but they aren't always as liberal as everyone thinks. Tons of Atheists are interested in "Rights" and there are no Democrats arguing for Atheist rights, because "Rights" is a word that the Tea Party has clinged to, even though the Democrats used to champion Gay rights and other rights, they are almost afraid of rights now, unless it is in the context of something like "Fair wages".

So having said that, I do think that the Republicans being in the house could be good. I have mentioned before that the Tea Party stalled the Government, but from what I can see the Republicans have been trying to separate themselves from the Tea Party, and now they will run the house and will be ready to do their jobs instead of being Tea Party esque.

My religion involves Marijuana, so if anyone doesn't want the Christian party in charge of everything it's me. But I don't hear anyone championing anything. Democrats are just kind of expecting to win because they aren't republicans and that should be enough to prove that they are good for the job.

But there are tons of middle aged Liberals (People you might call Hippies or Minorities or other groups that are usually stereotyped as automatically democrat) that have guns and listen to Ted Nugent. So, when there is no one championing "Fun" issues. I feel like Democrats have started taking themselves much to seriously to be the party of the underdog anymore. At least not in the current time.

For example, Abortion rights are important. Even if someone doesn't want an abortion, they shouldn't let someone else not even get the choice. But Abortion rights aren't something that people focus on constantly, the people who are REALLY pushing for it are usually part of Planned parenthood or in a state where Abortion is being contested or something and the other Democrats just pay lip service. It's not something a majority of democrats think about.

On the other hand TONS of Democrats smoke weed (Or at least would like you to think they do) but they aren't often championing Marijuana issues, because it's not "Serious" and they are "Too serious" for issues like that. But no, you aren't. Those are supposed to be YOUR issues. Marijuana, Minority rights, Gay rights, Women's rights, Under dog's rights, and I just don't see that.

I think that having Republicans that aren't the Tea Party + Obama in Office could end up getting more middle ground stuff done than everyone thinks.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks as though a few incumbent douche-bags were voted back into office here in MI, and that may not end up being the best news for mmj patients here. However we were able to slow down those diehard wolf hunters. There were two proposals to again begin to have open-season on the wolves here, as they did last year, but the proposals failed.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

And in case anyone hasn't noticed, I am not partisan. I have a ministry, so I am not allowed to be partisan. Marijuana is part of my religion, and I was basically hunted like a witch in Texas, so I have "Liberal" leanings. But I am a minister, and I am not telling people who to vote for. I would rather get the people in charge to feel like we are all watching and get some stuff done.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2014)

If anyone wants to start a political organization so you can run commercials and support Candidates next time there is an election, here is how to start one.

http://www.fec.gov/ans/answers_pac.shtml


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 5, 2014)

Some Stuff About Coffee

I did some Marijuana Tips, so I figured I would do some coffee tips. I do not personally drink Coffee, but I study Psychoactive herbs, so I have done some reading about Coffee and some of its replacements around the world.

Most people in America, and possibly in other places, have only tried like Starbucks, McDonald's, Folger's and Maxwell. So the "best" coffee is Colombian Mountain Grown.

But Starbuck's, McDonald's, Maxwell and Foldger's may have their own "Roasts" and "Strains" of coffee they are growing, but they are pulling Coffee Beans from a VERY small pool of Genetics. If you have ever heard someone talk about Amsterdam, they talk about "Coffee Shops" and how you can buy all kinds of things there that are illegal other places. Amsterdam is also well known for its water ways and stuff. It used to be a big part of Global trade, and most likely still is, I don't know what Amsterdam exports though.

And Coffee originally came from Africa, Ethiopia to be exact. MOST of the Coffee that exists outside of Ethiopia, is the descendant of 1 single plant that was taken from Ethiopia by process of a plant clone. A few other strains have made it to Yemen and Indonesia and other places throughout the years, but most Western Strains come from one plant that went to France I think it was, and it was around the time of Christopher Columbus within a hundred years or so. 

So if you want to get some new blends of Coffee that have never been outside of Africa, then Ethiopia is where to go. And there are probably families passing down strains and stuff, like Marijuana kinda.

Cuban Coffee, in Cuba they boil their coffee down REALLY small amount, so it's a lot stronger. Like if you made a pot of coffee with a coffee machine, then put it in a petal pot on the stove and boiled the pot down to one shot glass.

Guarana, Contains Caffeine and Theobromine. So has the effects of Coffee and Chocolate.

Guyusa, Kinda of like Tea, but it is used in place of Coffee in some places. And is stronger than Tea.

Yerba Mate, Kinda of like Tea, but it is used in place of Coffee in some places. And is stronger than Tea.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 5, 2014)

I forgot to add, the most "expensive" Coffee in the world is Chivet Coffee.

There is a Weasel Cat like animal in Indonesia, and when Coffee was introduced it became addicted to the caffeine, like many people who have withdrawals from Coffee (the 2 o'clock thing that 5 hour energy talked about to get well known) and since it is addicted, the people in Indonesia either Cage the Animal or hunt for it's poop.

If it's in cages they just give it big plates of Coffee berries to eat, and the digestive tract removes the fruit and then they sift through the poop to get the beans.

If it is hunted wild, they just look for poop and then sift through it like dirt and gold.

This coffee is the most expensive in the world.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 5, 2014)

Oilahuasca: Oilahuasca is using simple things like Cinnamon/Clove Tea to turn off your P450 Enzymes, then taking something like Basil Extract, to achieve effects like ecstasy. It is similar to how Ayahuasca works.

Enchymoma: A word from the 1800s, it means "An Elixir Made in the Stomache"

Hotentot Tea: A Dream Brew including Imphepho flowers and a few other things, meant to promote dreaming.

Soma: An Ancient Vedic Brew, some Historians believe it is Opium Poppy, some Historians believe it is Amanita Muscaria, some Historians believe it is a brew Similar to Ayahuasca.

Ambrosia: An ancient Greek brew, possibly containing Opium, but definitely containing some kind of Psychoactive plant.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 5, 2014)

White Lotus Wine: The Ancient Egyptians used to let their Wine soak up the stuff inside Lotus before drinking it, so that they had a Lotus Tea/Wine. White lotus contains a compound that attaches to dopamine receptors.

Kratom: Has been made into tea by Buddhists for hundreds if not thousands of years. Contains Opiates that are not illegal, because they are not the same as the Opiates in Opium. And they may not show up on drug tests, I would double check though.

Lemon Grass: Contains Myrcene which can also be found in Hops/Beer. Has a slight Opiod Analgesic effect.

Black Cohosh: Attaches to 5HT serotonin receptors, can be made into a Tea or Capsule.

Mucuna Seed/Velvet Bean: Contains L-DOPA and Tryptamines, people use it as a Mood Enhancer.

Catnip: Can be made into a tea and drank by humans for light sedative effect, about 80% of cats are effected by it.

Valerian Root: Can effect cats similar to Catnip. Causes sedative effects in humans.

Silver Vine: Can effect cats similar to Catnip. Probably has effects for humans.

Bog Bean Leaves: Can effect cats similar to Catnip, used by humans in place of coffee.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 5, 2014)

Dittany of Crete: A Cooking Spice grown in Europe, this plant does not drop seeds and can only be cultivated by growing a clone, and it has been passed down this way for a LONG time. It has some sedative effects from what I have read, but I have not tried it.

Voaconga Africana: Contains things similar to Ibogaine and could be used for drug treatment.

Inebriating Mint: Used around Turkey, made like Tea, has a sedative effect.

Indian Warrior: A Natural Sedative/Tranquilizer

Mulungu: Said to be "Nature's Valium" by some people.

Wild Dagga: Contains Leourine, similar to Cannabis but not the same. Can be smoked or made into a tea.

Clip Dagga: Just like Wild Dagga

Motherwort/Siberian Motherwort: Contains the same thing as Wild Dagg and Clip Dagga.

Virola Elongota: Used by people in the Amazon as an entheogen and arrow poison.

Desfontainia: Known as "Chilean Holly", used as a Hallucinogen by native people.

Typha Capensis: Root Mass used as Entheogen

Maconha Brava: Used as an Entheogen in some places.

Black Horehound: Contains Diterpenes and is said to have some entheogen effects.

Stone Root: Has effects on the central nervous system and other parts of the body.

Horny Goat Weed: Used as a Sexual Stimulant for Men

Yohimbe: Used as a Sexual Stimulant for Men and Women

Belladonna Eye Drops: Used to make your eyes Dilated

Passion Flower: MAOI/Antidepressant

Kanna: SSRI/Antidepressant


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 5, 2014)

Aconite aka Monks Hood aka Wolf's Bane. It has been used to kill wolves and was said to turn people in to werewolves. It is poison and can kill someone who eats to much, some people smoke it though.

Acacia is known as "Waddle" in Australia and has species all over the world, the bark contains DMT, 5-MeO-DMT and other Tryptamines.

Acorus Calamus aka Sweet Flag. Can cause hallucinations. It is used in medicine and food.

Amanita Muscaria aka Fly Agaric. Hallucinogenic and possibly Narcotic. You have probably seen them with toads on them, or gnomes under them, or in Alice in Wonderland.

Some species of Ants have been used to achieve ritual hallucinations. Some ants contain hallucinogens you can use by swallowing them.

Ayahuasca is a mixture of 2 things. Any plant containing MAOIs mixed with any plant containing DMT, then drank together.

Belladona seeds are poisonous and have been used to achieve hallucinations for a long time. They say that the reason "witches fly on broom sticks" is because they would use broom sticks to put the Belladona seed in a... weird place. Then they would "Fly".

Betel leaf is chewed by about 1/10th of the world's population as a mild stimulant similar to cigarettes.

Brugmansia contains Scopolamine which can cause vivid hallucinations via making you extremely delirious. It is not a hallucinogen, it is a delliriant and a poison that can kill you.

caesalpinia sepiaria is said to cause hallucinations.

Camellia Sinensis aka Tea Leaves, contains both Caffeine and L-Theanine, which together work differently than either of them would alone.

Cannabis aka Marijuana aka Pot also Hash contains THC and other Cannabinoids.

Chocolate contains Theobromine.

Cantharides aka Spanish Fly. An Aphrodisiac made from the wings of a beetle. Supposedly Sudanese people grind up dung beetles and drink them with water, no known reason for this yet though.

Coca plants contain cocaine and other things. It used to be the main ingredient of Coca-Cola.

Coffee contains Caffeine.

Datura is just like Brugmansia.

Duboisia Hopwoodii aka Pituri grows in Australia and has nicotine and a stronger (more poisonous) relative of nicotine in it.

Ephedra aka Mormon Tea contains Ephedrine, a stimulant which has been used to treat asthma.

Fugu aka Puffer fish. It's liver contains a nuerotoxin that kills most people, some people survive with no vital signs, then wake back up after 3 days. It is a delicacy in Japan because you have to trust the chef to not kill you, even on accident.

Guarana contains both Theobromine and Caffeine.

Heimia Salicifolia aka "Sun Opener" has the ability to turn your vision yellow when you drink it in a tea.

Henbane is poisonous and some people smoke it.

Iboga contains Ibogaine which has in recent times been used to cure Heroine and other opiate addictions. It could also be useful for cigarette smokers and methamphetamine users.

Inebriating Mint is used as a sedative and light hallucinogen in Turkey and a few other places.

Kava Kava has the same descriptive qualities as marijuana (Sedative/Euphoriant), but it is not the same when you take it, they are different. Mixing them together gives them Synergy though.Kava will make your moth numb and does not taste awesome.

Kratom is a sedative or a stimulant depending how much you take, and people chew it or make it into a tea.

lycopodium complanatum has been used by natives as a stimulant.

lycopodium selago causes a "mild narcotic hypnosis" at low doses and coma at high doses.

Mandrake root is poisonous and has historically been used in tons of potions and stuff. It was the plant that had a crying baby as a root in Harry Potter. The roots actually do look like people sometimes and historically they have been involved in all kinds of crazy stuff.

Morning Glory Seeds contain LSA which is a cousin of LSD.

Myelobia Smerintha Moths are said to be able to give you dreams when eaten, and the Aztecs claimed a moth as their underworld God, so someone should see what is in those ones.

the Nightmare fish is known to cause terrible nightmares. It could be kyphosus vaigiensis or kyphosus fuseus.

Osteophloeum Platyspermum is used in Ecuador for it's hallucinogenic properties.

Peyote is known to contain Mescaline.

Psilosybe mushrooms (usually Psilosybe Cubensis) are known as "Magic Mushrooms" commonly.

Puffballs are the mushrooms genuses: Lycoperdon, Bovista and Calvatia and have been known to cause Auditory Hallucinations.

Qat aka Khat is eaten in the middle east, it is used commonly like coffee, but is more like Amphetamine.

San Pedro is similar to Peyote.

Scirpus has traditionally been used as a Hallucinogen in Mexico, but it's effects have not been studied.

Scotch Broom supposedly has hallucinogenic seeds, and leaves that when smoked, make colors seem more vibrant.

Syrian Rue contains MAOIs which shut off parts of your immune system, allowing certain plants to take stronger effect (ex: used in Ayahuasca to make DMT orally effective) but it will also make Chocolate, Alcohol and Cheese poisonous during the duration of its effect on you because you can not break them down properly. This is called the "Cheese Syndrome" or "Cheese Effect"

Tree Tobacco is much like Tobacco but contains nicotine and other things, and it grows in South America.

Wild Lettuce (all lettuce actually, but this one has the most) contains opiates, not the same at the opiates in opium, but they hit the same receptors in the brain. It used to be called "Poor man's opium", and it probably grows in your yard.

Virola is known to contain DMT and other things.

Yohimbe bark is used as an Aphrodisiac and Stimulant for both men and women.

Yopo contains 5-HO-DMT which is mixed with Edible Lime and blown into people's noses in south America.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 5, 2014)

*http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-325-hawaiian baby woodrose.aspx?activeingredientid=325&activeingredientname=hawaiian baby woodrose*


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 5, 2014)

Uziza: Contains Caryophyllene, which is also in Cannabis and works similar to Cannabinoids.

Syrian Oregano & Thyme: Both of these contain Thymol, which is related to Propofol, which is the stuff that Michael Jackson was using to sleep. Thymol does not act like Propofol only because it is broken down in the stomach and liver.

Betel Leaf and Nut: Contains Chavicol, the leaves and nut are chewed like tobacco all over the world, and drops of extract can be added to a cigarette or joint for a stimulant effect.

Dragon's Head (Dracocephelums): Sedative Effect

Wool Grass: Root mass is used as an Entheogen

Sun Opener: Used as part of a Mixture in Mexico by Natives. It has effects of its own, but they are hard to pin point. Maybe a skeletal muscle relaxant, it has a weird hangover.

Coleus: Used by the same tribe that invented Salvia, it is a Sedative but has not been studied much.

Hops: Contain Myrcene, which works as a light Opiod Analgesic.

Indian Bay Leaves: Contains Caryophyllene

Uncaria Rhynchophylla: Has effects on the NMDA receptor.

Ylang Ylang: Contains Caryophyllene and other Terpenes.

Tecoma Stans: Works in some cats like Catnip. Could have effects in humans.

Tartarian Honey Suckle Bark: Works like Catnip in some cats. Could have effects in humans.

Cigarette Tobacco/Nicotiana Tobaccum: Used for dreaming by Native Americans, not used to Relax or Stimulate.

Jasmine Tobacco: A Species of Tobacco whose flowers smell like Jasmine

Bitter Calea: Used to promote dreaming.

Graviola: 5HT1a Agonist

Senegalia greggii: Native to Texas to California and in Sonora Mexico, the extract has stimulant effects


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 5, 2014)

In case anyone is wondering what these Plants have to do with Christmas, the most resilient and necessary trade throughout history has been the spice trade. The word "Drug" is a new one, and all of these are SPICES and SACRAMENTS.

The Tradition of "Santa" comes from the Catholic "Saint Nicholas" but his "Santa Hat" comes from an older culture, the "Christmas Tree" comes from an older culture, and the Gift Giving comes from an Older Culture.

Santa's Big Bag used to be Full of Spices and Sacraments (Or at least the people that came to trade and give gifts and started this season would have had bags full of spices and sacraments)


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 5, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Uziza: Contains Caryophyllene,
> 
> Ylang Ylang: Contains Caryophyllene and other Terpenes.


highly recc ylang ylang for aromatherapy, incredible soothing scent. find it


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 5, 2014)

The War On Christmas


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 6, 2014)

Oilahuasca Introduction


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 6, 2014)

Intro to: War on Christmas Tactics

Guerrilla Warfare/Theater/Art is a form of irregular Warfare/Theater/Art and refers to situations in which a small group of civilians use Tactics such as the Element of Surprise and extraordinary mobility to win small victories over a larger more traditional group. The Term means "Little War" in Spanish.

Guerrilla war is different than traditional war in that it is not about killing people, it is about chipping away at The "Political Animal" that Aristotle defined. The goal is to reveal things to the people you are fighting and the people they are oppressing, not to hurt people. In this case, the goal is to reveal that Christmas is a Holiday of Mushrooms and Psychoactive Plants. They already know this because they drink Coco and Coffee and go look at the Christmas lights, but this year we just have to show them that they are supposed to take MUSHROOMS when they look at the lights. And Santa hats represent this, the Santa hat is the Phrygian cap.

War Slogans: 
Red, Green and White. They put our Colors in lights.
Smoke a J for Holi-day
When Christmas Booms, Eat Some Shrooms
(you can make more if you want)

If you see someone wearing a Santa hat this Christmas, ask them if they do Mushrooms or DMT. EVERY year, if you see someone you have never met wearing a Santa hat, ask them if they do Mushrooms. If you see someone with long hair or a beard smokers feel ok asking "Do you smoke?", so if someone is wearing a Santa hat, it is ok to ask them if they do Mushrooms. Once this has been happening for a few years, then eventually ONLY people that do mushrooms will put on Santa hats.

If a stranger gets mad at you for asking them if they do mushrooms, tell them that they don't understand the true meaning of Christmas. And ask them what they think presents growing under a pine tree is meant to represent besides mushrooms. Don't get angry with them, just open up the point, because they have probably never thought about it.

If someone tries to tell you Christmas is about Jesus, ask them what verse talks about Jesus carrying the Pine tree into his house, and in which verse a fat man comes down his chimney. Then explain that Christmas is a holiday that people celebrated before Christians conquered them, and the only reason it exists is because the Historical Empires have always decided that letting the Rural people celebrate this Mushroom holiday was the best way to keep people from rioting. 

This is just to help you find other people who celebrate the real Mithras/Christmas, if you just want to get some Mushrooms and take them with people you know who already enjoy mushrooms and are willing to celebrate Mithras with you, then do that. I plan on making this bigger and bigger every year though until we can start getting statues built and stuff.

If you would like to be involved but are worried about doing any of this, get a Santa hat and throw it on top of a Flag Pole, or put it on a Fence Post or something. Then take pictures of Christmas lights in your area and add tags and descriptions about how people are putting up lights for Mushrooms season.

If setting up a public Demonstration to Broadcast to the city you live in that Christmas is not the only Holiday being celebrated, you will need a few Placard Carriers, which will allow the main members of the demonstration to communicate with each other and the crowd about what is happening and what is supposed to be happening, and Shouters of Slogans so that people can feel a part of it if they have done what is in the Slogan.

If anyone is worried about Mushrooms being illegal for recreational/medical use, American court cases protect your right to take religious sacraments. But if you are still worried, there are TONS of replacements described in this thread so far, so if you just go back and read you will find tons of other things you can do to celebrate this season right.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 6, 2014)

More War On Christmas Tactics

When using Guerrilla tactics it is much easier to engage in training, because you only need someone to read something or talk face to face, instead of having elaborate training and recruiting facilities where one or two people come in at a time per facility, Guerrilla tactics allow for entire autonomous regions to be "recruited" all at once, for the sake of their own freedom.

We are not "Grinching" Christmas, we are FIXING it.

If you have ever seen something weird like a stop sign that says "Stop War" or a pair of shoes hanging on a telephone wire, you know that these are things that become "Landmarks" in people's minds. So if people start seeing Santa hats on poles, and different usage of the "Christmas" symbols, these will become land marks not only in their minds, but in their tradition. I remember in my neighborhood there was a person that made the lights on their fence spell "Jesus". If people started putting their lights in the shape of Mushrooms and stuff like that, it would quickly become something people were talking about and remembering.

If you want to be part of the Holiday, but would rather have a political role than a religious role, you do not have to be part of the ministry to be part of the church.

Here is how to start a political organization, all you have to do is print out 2 pages, fill them out and send them in:
http://www.fec.gov/ans/answers_pac.shtml

This year we will be starting a few different programs on Social Media, then this thread you are reading now will be released as a book around Easter.

Once we start the actual Temple/Church building, we will start more National programs that are not based on Social Media, but will have social media presence. This is just the beginning.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 6, 2014)

Year 1 Prerogatives:

Santa Hats should be put on top of poles. If possible, do things like duct tape rocks or something to the rim to keep it weighted so that snow or wind does not knock it down and so it will be easier to throw up in the first place. And get a Santa hat or a Fez that you can keep as a funny hat year round, but you can wear it when you go to vote and stuff. If you go to court wearing a Fez, the judge will automatically assume you are a member of a group that they have heard of.

Find a Stop sign and Some Car Window Paint. And write "War" on the bottom of the stop sign.

Take a picture of a Christmas tree, and post it online with the Caption "Merry Mithras".

Put the emblem of a Mushroom in your window or car, with paper and tape or washable paint or something permanent.

Tweet funny things @OreillyFactor

Do something Sacramental before looking at Christmas lights.

Join our Ministry by reading through the book/thread. Or start your own ministry. Or start a Political Organization.

Give someone a natural Psychoactive herb as a Christmas gift (there are ones for working out, depression, recreation, meditation, focus, and all kinds of stuff).


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 6, 2014)

Everyone should read the book "Latin For Lawyers" or just buy it. The back of the book contains like 1500 Legal Maxims. 

If you want to read about what the Bill of Rights (1st Amendment, 2nd Amendment, etc) does, and the Court Cases that back up what it says, read this.
http://billofrightsinstitute.org/resources/educator-resources/landmark-cases/


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 7, 2014)

The Objective in Guerrilla Warfare is not to destroy a stronghold or manufacturing plant or a Town Hall as it might be in traditional warfare. The Objective in Guerrilla Warfare is the Civilians.

Do not think of Christmas as "The Enemy", think of it more as the Cocoon that has been holding this Holiday for us, and we are now pushing it through the shell. The Objective is not to "End Christmas" it is to teach people how to celebrate it to its full potential. They don't have to give up Jesus, but we don't need to give up Mushrooms or Marijuana. We can all have our Holidays, we just need to let everyone know that when they put up a Christmas tree, it's not for Jesus. When they put up lights, its not for Jesus. And when they decorate everything in red, green and white it is not for Jesus. It is for us.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 7, 2014)

If anyone is reading this and is thinking. "Whatever, those are drugs, Scheduled Drugs over-rule religion", you are SORELY mistaken.

Religious rights protect TONS of Scheduled and FDA disapproved Substances.

Examples:

Here is the Church of Neuroscience. They are not selling "Scheduled" drugs, but if they did not have the religious status they do, they would have been in jail a long time ago for selling people these things that the FDA says are not approved for Human Consumption. They are only approved for possession, sale, trade and giving away for research or novelty purposes. But it is illegal to sell it to someone to eat, but that is the whole basis of their church.
http://www.knborganics.org/

Here is The Native American church, most people know this, but they are allowed to Grow, Posses and Consume Peyote which is a Controlled plant that contains a scheduled substance.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_American_Church

Here is the Temple of True Inner Light, they take one of the things that is not FDA approved (Research Chemicals) called DPT, it is related to DMT and has effects between that of LSD and DMT, and they use it as a sacrament. Similar to communion, and how the Native American church uses peyote.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_the_True_Inner_Light

There is even a Marijuana Church that is not 4,000 years old. There American Headquarters is in Florida and they regularly use Marijuana as a sacrament. Even after some of their members were put in jail for smuggling so much Marijuana into Florida from Jamaica that the Jamaican prime minister even spoke on it when it happened, and said that it was just helping their economy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethiopian_Zion_Coptic_Church


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 7, 2014)

remain cautious with the Fez Hat,
at least around d-town.
http://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/wayne-county/2014/10/17/detroit-drugs-fez-bentley-trial-marijuana-cocaine/17427893/

guess it's more of a real crime story than a legit _religious rights case._ now that particular d-town fezzy syndicate is done, flintstone dinosaurs. 

Detroit has affordable property, if anyone is lookin' for a nice urban place to grow.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 7, 2014)

If you live in a state where Marijuana is Illegal, and you honestly do not feel as if Marijuana is religious to you. There is a plant called Uziza, and a plant called Kava. Both of these are legal across America, and both of them are Cannabinoids. Buy these for yourself, or give them to someone as a Christmas gift. 

Both of these plants are related to the regular pepper plant that you use with salt. Uziza contains Caryophyllene, which attaches to the Cannabinoid receptors. Kava contains Kavalactones, which also attach to the Cannabinoid receptors.

Kava can be found on Amazon and various enthnobotanical/entheogen shops. Kava can be made into tea (traditional Indonesian method) or Capsules, it tastes horrible so capsules is best. It will make your tongue numb for a minute if you don't use capsules.

Uziza can only be found on 1 website as far as I am aware. But it is less than 4.00 an oz, so awesome price if you are smoking it. It is traditionally used in Nigeria to make Soup, so you would throw the whole ounce or half or a quarter in a crock pot, and mix it with some meat and Coco Yam (Basically African Soy), then share it with a group or family for a meal. But I have tested it smoking and a joint of it adds to Marijuana and has a light effect of it's own. I have not made butter from it yet for brownies or anything, but I plan on doing that soon and testing it.
http://www.africanshop.shikenan.com/african-food/all/uziza-leaves-1oz


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 7, 2014)

A Cannabinoid that is legal, but is only seasonal, is Sea Urchin Roe. Sea Urchin Eggs and Sperm contains an Endocannabinoid that exists in your brain. You can eat it, or extract it and possibly smoke it, but you can also eat the extraction. Below are links to stores that sell bulk Sea Urchins and Roe. They are seasonal, but this should not be rare. There should be a place selling this in every town that has more than 1 McDonalds. It just makes sense.
http://www.seaurchinmaine.com/seaurchins.html
http://store.catalinaop.com/Sea_Urchin_Uni_Vana_s/112.htm


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 7, 2014)

Also,

If you live in a state where Marijuana is legal, you can mix Uziza and/or Kava and/or Sea Urchin Roe.

And, there are some Non-Cannabinoids that could help also. Lemon Grass Contains Myrcene and you can use it to make a hash. Myrcene helps THC get through the Blood Brain Barrier, and you will get higher if THC and Myrcene are in your system at the same time. Beer also contains Myrcene, from the Hops.

Tylenol is not a Cannabinoid, but it breaks down in to AM-404, which is a "Cannabinoid Reuptake Inhibitor", so if you take a Tylenol before smoking, it should help the Cannabinoids stay in your brain and get used up, instead of going back into the blood stream to be urinated out.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 8, 2014)

Also,

In America it is legal to brew your own wine or beer, just not to make your own Liquor/Moonshine. I think it is something like 100 Gallons a year you are allowed to brew for personal use. And it is not hard to brew your own wine or beer and you can even make Champagne (not true Champagne, since it's not from that region of France). If you use Bread Yeast you will make weak wine/beer, if you use beer/wine yeast you will get stuff that is a little stronger, if you get Champagne yeast you can make it even stronger, and if you get Distiller's yeast it will be the strongest possible. 

Here is how to make Wine, Mead and Champagne:

Wine and Mead are the same, but Wine uses Fruit and Sugar, While Mead uses Honey and Sugar. Mead just means you used Honey.

1. Get a Fermenting Cap or Fermenting lid or whatever it is called, if you search those things it will show up.

2. Whatever Container you use, fill it up about 1/4-1/3 of the way with fruit and sugar, lots of sugar, sugar becomes alcohol. No matter if the container is 1 gallon or 10 gallon, about 1/4-1/3 should be fruit and sugar, before water is added. If you are making Mead you could go up to 1/2 Honey and use less sugar.

3. Mix in Cinnamon or whatever Herb you want to mix in here. Then add water and mix.

4. As long as your water was hot from the sink and not Boiling in a pot before it went in the container, it should be ok to add your yeast. You may want to wait for it to cool a little if your water is extra hot, but about 10-15 minutes after you add the yeast you should start to see bubbles, it may take a little longer and you may have to shine a light through it.

5. If using Wine or Beer or Bread yeast it should take like a month to finish, if you use Distiller's yeast or Champagne yeast, it won't take as long.

6. If you are not making champagne, you would siphon and bottle at this point. If making Champagne, you would add water and Sugar to the bottom of your empty bottles, then add the wine that is finishing. Then once the lids were on the bottles, they would finish fermenting, and this would cause bubbles. This is done with beer and champagne.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 9, 2014)

If you make your own beer or wine, here are some herbs that are mixed in to a brew sometimes.

Hops: Contains Myrcene, this is the herb that people usually use to make beer.

Bitter Orange Peel: Contains a Noreponepherine, it is used in beer making to make a stimulating beer instead of a depressant.

Lemon Grass: Contains Myrcene, Lemonene and other Terpenes.

Cinnamon: Contains Cinnamaldehyde for smell and flavor

Lemon Peel/Zest: Contains Lemonene

Orange Peel: Contains Lemonene

There are more, but this should be a good list for people just starting. There are also "Fermenting Sweeteners" since Sugar is turned into alcohol, if you want to make your Alcohol sweet there are plants like Stevia that have been used for this forever. It contains a Sweet compound different than sugar, so it does not turn into alcohol and it will still be sweet when you drink it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 9, 2014)

Humans Talking to Dolphins Experiment


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 9, 2014)

Another Herb that was historically used in Wine Making, but us not used very much anymore is White Lotus aka Sacred Lotus. White Lotus contains a compound that attaches to the Dopamine receptors, and in ancient Egypt it was extremely common to let White Lotus sit in wine, then to filter it out and drink it. Or even just leave it in and drink it if it is just a few full flowers instead of a bunch of ground up flowers.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> A Cannabinoid that is legal, but is only seasonal, is Sea Urchin Roe. Sea Urchin Eggs and Sperm contains an Endocannabinoid that exists in your brain. You can eat it, or extract it and possibly smoke it, but you can also eat the extraction. Below are links to stores that sell bulk Sea Urchins and Roe. They are seasonal, but this should not be rare. There should be a place selling this in every town that has more than 1 McDonalds. It just makes sense.
> http://www.seaurchinmaine.com/seaurchins.html
> http://store.catalinaop.com/Sea_Urchin_Uni_Vana_s/112.htm


So we are eating see urchin cum now ?? How does it taste? Is it sticky?Salty? Light hint of orange's? I love oranges


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 9, 2014)

I just thought of something maybe a lot of people haven't thought of, since I just explained how to make alcohol and where to get Sea Urchins and stuff, I want to point out something.

Before the Industrial Revolution in places where there was no slavery, they had what was called "Cottage Industry". This is where people would do things in their homes, such as sewing or jerky making or food canning or whatever, and every year they would make a little extra, or a lot extra, then someone would come around (a trader) and but the stuff from them that they always bought from them, then they would go sell it to other people for more than they paid.

I heard an Anarcho-Capitalist having a discussion with a Communist, and it made me think. They were talking about the transition of Industrial Capitalism or even Feudalism to Communism, and it made me think of Cottage industry. And then that made me think of the way the Marijuana industry is right now.

Right now the way Marijuana usually works is medical caretakers or dispensaries growing the Marijuana in a cottage industry type way. Some dispensaries have an acre or so indoors, but it's still not any bigger than an Old European Ranch or anything. So we basically have a cottage industry, with the dispensaries growing what they are allowed to, then also buying what they can from other people growing at home. There are a few Hash companies, but this is also mostly how hash is done also.

More people should do this with Alcohol. For example, if someone has a liquor license at their restaurant, they could hire someone to make a house beer. Why is that not completely normal? It's not hard to make beer, it's not illegal to make beer, and TONS of places have liquor licenses.

Same with Tobacco. Pretty much EVERY gas station has the ability to sell Cigarettes, are any of them hiring people to make house blends? Or are they all just getting Marlboro and Camel with all the bullshit in it? Why is it not normal to see local brands for these things? Has anyone reading this ever heard of someone that grows and rolls their own tobacco? It is normal with Marijuana.

Just because we have industry now, we shouldn't just give up on the cottage industry. I have heard of tons of "Microbrews" and stuff, but it shouldn't be like 1 per town. It should be like 1 per bar. And it would be WAY cheaper to sell house blends of stuff than it would to sell stuff you buy.

This could also be done with plants. If someone lives in the suburbs and you and all your friends have yards you have to mow all the time, why not all together, plant like 10 pepper plants in each of your yards, then make some Hot sauce and start selling it locally. We need more "Microbrew" type ideology in the market place. Everyone knows Farmers markets are good, this is something else everyone needs to pick up on.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 9, 2014)

What Microbrew Means, and How You Can "Microbrew" other things.

Microbrew just means that is was not made in a massive amount. If you make a 1 gallon jug of wine at home, that is a "Microbrew", and if you make 10 gallons in a garage, that is also a Microbrew. I am not sure at what point it stops being a Microbrew, but it just means you didn't make enough to ship around the country or whatever, it's a small amount.

You can also Microbrew other things:

Marijuana and Hash is usually grown and made in "Microbrews". There are not really any industrial hash companies making 100 lb batches of hash or anything like that.

Tobacco can be done in a "Microbrew", if you buy like 100 seeds of 1 plant and grow as many as you can in your yard or whatever (you can grow tobacco for personal use).

Chocolate, if you grow Coco beans or buy like 10-20 lbs of coco beans, then make Coco tea, add chocolate then make that Tea into hash... You have make a "Microbrew" of Chocolate.

Peppermint Hash and Candy, Peppermint is actually an invasive species. If you plant it, it will come back every year. And you can take the leaves and make it in to hash. This can be added it Chocolate or Candy to give it Peppermint flavor.

Candy can be Microbrewed, it's not hard to make candy. All you need it sugar, corn syrup, water, flavor, color & a heat source.

Hot Sauce can be Microbrewed, I have even heard of this happening before. One of our neighbors when I was a kid made his own Hot Sauce, and he went around to Grocery stores and asked if they wanted to put some on their shelves.

Catnip can and SHOULD be "Microbrewed", it is super easy to grow, it keeps Mosquitoes away, and I don't see why anyone should ever buy it at a store when someone is probably growing it near them. You can also make hash or tincture with it and cats love it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 9, 2014)

If you make Chocolate, add sugar, not add more chocolate.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 9, 2014)

Before Christmas, everyone should invent an Alcoholic Beverage. Some kind of Liquor or Wine or something, and some kind of Mixer. 

If you can't think of one, here is a Ceremonial drink, mix poppy seeds in some vodka, filter it out and call it Soma. This is for Ceremonial/Holiday use, as practiced in Vedic/Hindu tradition. It is known as "Hul Gil" in Sumerian Tradition.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2014)

How To Get A Christian To Admit They Believe In Reincarnation

First as them "What happens to a Christians when they die and accept Jesus as their savior before they die"

They will say something like "They go to heaven"

Then you ask "Do they get a new body?" 

The Christian will say "Yes"

Ask them "What is the Rapture?"

They should tell you something like "It's when God takes all his people" and they might talk about how there are "7 years of tribulation" after that.

Ask them "What happens after the 7 years of Tribulation?"

They should say something like "Jesus comes back to establish his Kingdom on Earth."

Ask them "And what happens to heaven?"

They should say something like "It will come to Earth".

So they believe they will be given new bodies, then come back to this planet.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2014)

If anyone is bored of TV, or just don't like TV anyways check this out.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/SB_YKoqcX-73Q/videos?shelf_id=0&view=19&sort=p


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2014)

How To Grow Psilocybin or Panaelous Mushrooms.

Ok, so, first I want to make it clear that this Tech is for Personal Religious growing, not for Manufacturing for sale. Psilocybin mushrooms are illegal to grow unless you are growing them sacramentally, but Panaelous Mushrooms are legal to grow for novelty. Both of them are illegal to have in their dried form unless you are using them as sacraments. This is similar to how the Native American Church grows and uses Peyote for their sacrament.

If you have ever thought about growing mushrooms, you have probably read the PF Tek, where you make "Rice Patties" or whatever and grow out of those. And that method was invented in the 70s. The world has since then made a few discoveries, so here they are. Let me know if I miss anything.

The first step is to start the same way as you start a traditional PF tek, where you have sterilized Mason jars with substrate and Vermiculite. You innoculate the Jars, just like in the PF tek, and you let the Mycelium grow until it has taken over the Jar/Jars.

Once you have a strong Mycelium, you set up something. You want to make a container (plastic storage container or something) in the container you put a layer of Coco Coir, then a layer of Oat Straw, then a layer of Brown Rice Flour. This should fill about 1/5-1/4 of the container.

At this point you do something that you would NEVER have done in the PF tek... You take your Mycelium patties, and break them up gently wearing sterile gloves. Set them in the Oat straw, then Gently cover them in more Oat Staw, cover that with Coco, then cover that with Vermeculite. And every day use a spray bottle to keep the container humid.

Once this is finished it will be a giant thing of mushrooms instead of just a few growing out of patties. And once you are finished, you can dump a little water on the Coco brick, flip it over, and grow more out of the other side. Some probably grew on the bottom all squished up also.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2014)

If you want to make Mushrooms spore prints so that you can make your own inoculation syringes instead of buying them pre-filled with spores online, here is how.

Once you grow some mushrooms, you take some tin foil and bake it for like 20 minutes to sterilize it, then let it cool off. Then you take a scalpel/knife or pair of scissors that has been heated so it is clean, then cut off the mushroom caps and set them on the foil bottom down. Let it sit for about 24 hours, and put a cup on top of it if you want to make sure it stays sterile.

Then, to make an inoculation Syringe so you can grow all over again, you boil some water on high for 10 minutes. 

Fill the Syringe with hot water, and let it cool of with the water inside.

Then use your sterile scalpel/knife or scissors (sterilize again since it has been 24 hours) and scrape the spores from the foil, to a shot glass that has either been sterilized with alcohol or fire.

Once the spores are in the shot glass, use the water in the syringe to put some water in the shot glass, then suck the water back in to the syringe and you will have a bunch of spores ready to go.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2014)

Watch These While On Mushrooms and You Will Want To Read Mark Twain

Satan, according to the Bible & Mark Twain's Interpretation






Different Heavens for Different People


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2014)

Mike Fuckabee


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2014)

#Fuckabee


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2014)

Huckabees Face





Bill O'Reilly's version of #Fuckabee


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2014)

I heard someone talking about their Culture, known as the "Romani" or "Roma", and what she explained was basically that the history of her people was similar to the History of the Native Americans, except they were moved all over Eurasia for Centuries. If you have ever heard someone use the word "Gyspy" or when people talk abou the Holocaust and say "The Nazis killed Jews, Gypsys and Gay people" they are talking about the Romani. They are still known as "Gypsys" and they try to stay unattached to any government, because any time a government puts them all in one place, they end up trying to exterminate them. They have been through the Roman empire and everything, and their DNA goes back to India, but they have been part of various cultures as they crossed Asia and Europe and possibly branched off and mixed with other groups along the way. They have also been known to have historically carved symbols in trees and put up sign posts before there were many or any roads.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romani_people#mediaviewer/File:Romani_population_average_estimate.png

I thought they were interesting, and when I went to learn more about them, I found that their culture lines up with a lot of the Cultures I have been explaining here and in the "Basic Information Before Leaving Earth" thing I posted after doing a bunch of research in to history. Everything from Hindu/Buddhist wheel "worship" Culture, which is displayed right on their flag, to the Red Clothes and funny hats, to the Mysticism using cards and other forms of divination. So I kept looking and I am going to post about the stuff I found now.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romani_people

I have personally written/talked a lot about the Rig Veda, not only recently, but for at least 5 years now, and they apparently have been passing down Rig Veda practices as long as we can trace back, the book itself was written around 2000 BC, making it a 4000 year old religion. The Rig Veda is one of the main 4 books (the Vedas) of Hindu belief. There is no "main Holy Book" as far as Hindu is concerned, but there are tons of historical documents that make up the religion. The Rig Veda is mainly about the God Indra and his multiple forms, including Shiva (Marijuana/Masculinity) and Agni (Fire), which are all considered aspects of the same "God". The Rig Veda also contains things like parables about wheels and legs, which describe cycles. For example, it says when you are born you go from 4 legs (baby), to 2 legs (walking), to 3 legs (Bent with a cane). And because it contains all these different aspects, it explains things like how to cremate the body of a loved one. They were originally Hindu, but many of them have been converted to Christianity and Islam, similar to other religious groups in Europe, Asia and Eurasia. Some Roma still worship Saint Sarah, or "Kali Sarah" which is a small fragment of the ancient worship of the female force aka "Goddess Kali".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rigveda

The Roma are still known to practice Shaktism, which contains aspects of both Kali/Devi and Shiva. Many people have probably heard of a more specified part of this called "Tantra" or some people may just know it as "That sex yoga thing people talk about sometimes". Shaktism is not all about sex,that is only one part.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaktism

Much of the Romani myth and fairy tails are dedicated to preserving philosophical questions, to keep them in the community consciousness. Romanipen is a section of Romani Philosophy that contains the "Code", "Law", "Spirit", "Culture", etc. of the people. Much of this was broken down by the Holocaust and Soviets, but it still does exist on some level.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanipen

Since the Romani are carrying 4000 year old tradition, and everyone else calls them Gypsys, they refer to outsiders as "Gadjo". Which is a reference to someone who is not keeping the Law aka Someone who is not following the Romanipen. Since they are practicing Hindu tradition and they have a wheel on their flag, I assume that Romanipen is similar to other moral systems and is based on the wheel. You have probably seen the kinda recent movie "Planet of the Apes" where the one monkey showed the other monkeys they could be strong, and to do this he broke a stick, then he put a bunch of sticks together and showed that they were stronger. This is similar to how ancient wheel morality was taught. They would show people how the wheel was made stronger by its spokes, then they would apply a moral value to each spoke, and tell the person that if they maintained those values, they would be stronger like the wheel.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gadjo_(non-Romani)


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2014)

Roma Folk Lore that can be found in Hindu cultures and Grimm's fairy-tales.

THE BAD MOTHER
There was an emperor. He had been married ten years, but had no children. And God granted that his empress conceived and bore a son. Now that son was heroic; there was none other found like him. And the father lived half a year longer, and died. Then what is the lad to do? He took and departed in quest of heroic achievements. And he journeyed a long while, and took no heed, and came into a great forest. In that forest there was a certain house, and in that house were twelve dragons. Then the lad went straight thither, and saw that there was no one. He opened the door and went in, and he saw a sabre on a nail and took it, and posted himself behind the door, and waited for the coming of the dragons. They, when they came, did not go in all at once, but went in one by one. The lad waited, sabre in hand; and as each one went in, he cut off his head, flung it on the floor. So the lad killed eleven dragons, and the youngest dragon remained. And the lad went out to him, and took and fought with him, and fought half a day. And the lad vanquished the dragon, and took him and put him in a jar, and fastened it securely.

And the lad went to walk, and came on another house, where there was only a maiden. And when he saw the maiden, how did she please his heart. As for the maiden, the lad pleased her just as well. And the maiden was yet more heroic than the lad. And they formed a strong love. And the lad told the maiden how he had killed eleven dragons, and one he had left alive and put in a jar.

The maiden said, 'You did ill not to kill it; but now let it be.'

And the lad said to the maiden, 'I will go and fetch my mother, for she is alone at home.'

Then the maiden said, 'Fetch her, but you will rue it. But go and fetch her, and dwell with her.'

So the lad departed to fetch his mother. He took his mother, and brought her into the house of the dragons whom he had slain. And he said to his mother, 'Go into every room; only into this chamber do not go.'

His mother said, 'I will not, darling.'

And the lad departed into the forest to hunt.

And his mother went into the room where he had told her not to go. And when she opened the door, the dragon saw her and said to her, 'Empress, give me a little water, and I will do you much good.'

She went and gave him water and he said to her, 'Dost love me, then will I take thee, and thou shalt be mine empress.'

'I love thee,' she said.

Then the dragon said to her, 'What will you do, to get rid of your son, that we may be left to ourselves? Make yourself ill, 1 and say you have seen a dream, that he must bring you a porker of the sow in the other world; that, if he does not bring it you, you will die; but that, if he brings it you, you will recover.'

Then she went into the house, and tied up her head, and made herself ill. And when the lad came home and saw her head tied up, he asked her, 'What's the matter, mother?'

She said, 'I am ill, darling. I shall die. But I have seen a dream, to eat a porker of the sow in the other world.'

Then the lad began to weep, for his mother will die. And he took 1 and departed. Then he went to his sweetheart, and told her. 'Maiden, my mother will die. And she has seen a dream, that I must bring her a porker from the other world.'

The maiden said, 'Go, and be prudent; and come to me as you return. Take my horse with the twelve wings, and mind the sow does not seize you, else she 'Il eat both you and the horse.'

So the lad took the horse and departed. He came there, and when the sun was midway in his course he went to the little pigs, and took one, and fled. Then the sow heard him, and hurried after him to devour him. And at the very brink (of the other world), just as he was leaping out, the sow bit off half of the horse's tail. So the lad went to the maiden. And the maiden came out, and took the little pig, and hid it, and put another in its stead. Then he went home to his mother, and gave her that little pig, and she dressed it and ate, and said that she was well.

Three or four days later she made herself ill again, as the dragon had shown her.

When the lad came, he asked her, 'What's the matter now, mother?

'I am ill again, darling, and I have seen a dream that you must bring me an apple from the golden apple-tree in the other world.'

So the lad took and departed to the maiden; and when the maiden saw him so troubled, she asked him, 'What's the matter, lad?'

'What's the matter! my mother is ill again. And she has seen a dream that I am to bring her an apple from the apple-tree in the other world.'

Then the maiden knew that his mother was compassing his destruction (lit. 'was walking to eat his head'), and she said to the lad, 'Take my horse and go, but be careful the apple-tree does not seize you there. Come to me, as you return.'

And the lad took and departed, and came to the brink of the world. And he let himself in, and went to the apple-tree at mid-day when the apples were resting. And he took an apple and ran away. Then the leaves perceived it and began to scream; and the apple-tree took itself after him to lay its hand on him and kill him. And the lad came out from the brink, and arrived in our world, and went to the maiden. Then the maiden took the apple, stole it from him, and hid it, and put another in its stead. And the lad stayed a little longer with her, and departed to his mother. Then his mother, when she saw him, asked him, 'Have you brought it, darling?'

'I've brought it, mother.'

So she took the apple and ate, and said there was nothing more the matter with her.

In a week's time the dragon told her to make herself ill again, and to ask for water from the great mountains. So she made herself ill.

When the lad saw her ill, he began to weep and said, 'My mother will die, God. She's always ill.' Then he went to her and asked her, 'What's the matter, mother?'

'I am like to die, darling. But I shall recover if you will bring me water from the great mountains.'

Then the lad tarried no longer. He went to the maiden and said to her, 'My mother is ill again; and she has seen a dream that I must fetch her water from the great mountains.'

The maiden said, 'Go, lad; but I fear the clouds will catch you, and the mountains there, and will kill you. But do you take my horse with twenty-and-four wings; and when you get there, wait afar off till mid-day, for at mid-day the mountains and the clouds set themselves at table and eat. Then do you go with the pitcher, and draw water quickly, and fly.'

Then the lad took the pitcher, and departed thither to the mountains, and waited till the sun had reached the middle of his course. And he went and drew water and fled. And the clouds and the mountains perceived him, and took themselves after him, but they could not catch him. And the lad came to the maiden. Then the maiden went and took the pitcher with the water, and put another in its stead without his knowing it. And the lad arose and went home, and gave water to his mother, and she recovered.

Then the lad departed into the forest to hunt. His mother went to the dragon and told him, 'He has brought me the water. What am I to do now with him?'

'What are you to do! why, take and play cards with him. You must say, "For a wager, as I used to play with your father."'

So the lad came home and found his mother merry: it pleased him well. And she said to him at table, as they were eating, 'Darling, when your father was alive, what did we do? When we had eaten and risen up, we took and played cards for a wager.'

Then the lad: 'If you like, play with me, mother.'

So they took and played cards; and his mother beat him. And she took silken cords, and bound his two hands so tight that the cord cut into his hands.

And the lad began to weep, and said to his mother, 'Mother, release me or I die.'

She said, 'That is just what I was wanting to do to you.' And she called the dragon, 'Come forth, dragon, come and kill him.'

Then the dragon came forth, and took him, and cut him in pieces, and put him in the saddle-bags, and placed him on his horse, and let him go, and said to the horse, 'Carry him, horse, dead, whence thou didst carry him alive.'

Then the horse hurried to the lad's sweetheart, and went straight to her there. Then, when the maiden saw him, she began to weep, and she took him and put piece to piece; where one was missing, she cut the porker, and supplied flesh from the porker. So she put all the pieces of him in their place. And she took the water and poured it on him, and he became whole. And she squeezed the apple in his mouth, and brought him to life.

So when the lad arose, he went home to his mother, and drove a stake into the earth, and placed both her and the dragon on one great pile of straw. And he set it alight, and they were consumed. And he departed thence, and took the maiden, and made a marriage, and kept up the marriage three months day and night. And I came away and told the story.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2014)

IT ALL COMES TO LIGHT
There was a man with as many children as ants in an anthill. And three of the girls went to reap corn, and the emperor's son came by. And the eldest girl said, 'If the emperor's son will marry me, I will clothe his whole army with one spindleful of thread.' And the middle girl said, 'I will feed his army with a single loaf.' And the youngest girl said, 'If he will marry me, I will bear him twins clever and good, with hair of gold and teeth like pearls.'

His servant heard them. 'Emperor, the eldest girl said, if you will marry her, she will clothe your army with one spindleful of thread; the middle girl said, if you will marry her, she will feed your army with a single loaf; the youngest girl said, if you will marry her, she will bear you twins clever and good, with golden hair.'

'Turn back,' he cried, 'take the youngest girl, put her in the carriage.'

He brought her home; he lived with her half a year; and they summoned him to the army to fight. He remained a year at the war. His empress brought forth two sons. The servant took them, and flung them into the pigstye; and she put two whelps by the mother.

At evening the pigs came home, and the eldest sow cried, 'Hah! here are our master's sons; quick, give them the teat to suck, and keep them warm.'

The pigs went forth to the field. The servant came, saw that the boys are well, not dead; she flung them into the stable. At evening the horses came home, and the eldest mare cried, 'Hah! here are our master's sons; quick, give them the teat to suck.'

In the morning the horses went forth to the field. The servant took them, and buried them in the dunghill. And two golden fir-trees grew.

The emperor came from the war. The servant went to meet him. 'Emperor, the empress has borne you a couple of whelps.'

The emperor buried the empress behind the door up to the waist, and set the two whelps to suck her. He married the servant. This servant said to the emperor, 'Fell these fir-trees, and make me a bed.'

'Fell them I will not; they are of exquisite beauty.'

'If you don't, I shall die.'

The emperor set men to work, and felled the firs, and gathered all the chips, and burned them with fire. He made a bed of the two planks, and slept with his new empress in the bed.

And the elder boy said, 'Brother, do you feel it heavy, brother?'

'No, I don't feel it heavy, for my father is sleeping on me; but you, do you feel it heavy, brother?'

'I do, for my stepmother is sleeping on me.'

She heard, she arose in the morning. 'Emperor, chop up this bed, and put it in the fire, that it be burnt.'

'Burn it I will not.'

'But you must put it in the fire, else I shall die.'

The emperor bade them put it in the fire. She bade them block up the chimney, that not a spark should escape. But two sparks escaped, and fell on a couple of lambs: the lambs became golden. She saw, and commanded the servants to kill the lambs. She gave the servants the chitterlings to wash them, and gave the chitterlings numbered. They were washing them in the stream; two of the chitterlings fell into the water. They cut two chitterlings in half, and added them to the number, and came home. From those two chitterlings which fell into the water came two doves; and they turned a somersault, 1 and became boys. And they went to a certain lady. This lady was a widow, and she took the boys in, and brought them up seven years, and clothed them.

And the emperor made proclamation in the land that they should gather to him to a ball. All Bukowina assembled. They ate and drank. The emperor said, 'Guess what I have suffered.' Nobody guessed. These two boys also went, and sat at the gate. The emperor saw them. 'Call also these two boys.'

They called them to the emperor. 'What are you come for, boys?'

'We came, emperor, to guess.'

'Well, guess away.'

There was a man with children as many as ants in an anthill. And three of the girls went to reap corn, and the emperor's son came by. And the eldest girl said, "If this lad will marry me, I will clothe his army with one spindleful of thread." The middle girl said, "If he will marry me, I will feed his army with a single loaf." The youngest girl said, "If this emperor's son will marry me, I will bear him twins clever and good, with hair of gold and teeth like pearls." His servant said to the emperor, "Emperor, the eldest girl said that, if you will marry her, she will clothe your army with one spindleful of thread; and the middle girl said, if you will marry her, she will feed your army with a single loaf; and the youngest girl said, if you will marry her, she will bear you twins clever and good, with hair of gold and teeth like pearls." Come forth, pearl. 1 The emperor lived with her half a year, and departed to war, and remained a year. The empress brought forth two sons. The servant took them, flung them into the pigstye, and put two whelps by her. At evening the pigs came home, and the eldest sow cried, "Hah! here are our master's sons; you must give them the teat." In the morning the pigs went forth to the field. The servant came, saw that they are well, flung them into the stable. At evening the horses came; the eldest horse cried, "Hah! here are our master's sons; you must give them the teat." In the morning the horses went forth to the field. She came and saw that they are well. She buried them in the horses' dunghill, and two golden fir-trees grew. The emperor came from the army. The servant went to meet him. "Emperor, the empress has borne a couple of whelps." The emperor buried her behind the door, and set the two whelps to suck. The emperor married the servant. The new empress said, "Fell the fir-trees, and make a bed." "Fell them I will not, for they are beautiful." "If you don't fell them, I shall die." The emperor commanded, and they felled them, and he gathered all the chips and flung them in the fire, and he made a bed. And the emperor was sleeping in the bed with the servant. And the elder brother said, "Do you feel it heavy, brother?" "No, I don't feel it heavy, for my true father is sleeping on me; but do you feel it heavy, brother?" "I do, for my stepmother is sleeping on me." She heard, she arose in the morning. "Emperor, chop up this bed, and put it in the fire." "Chop it up I will not, for it is fair." "If you don't, I shall die." The emperor commanded, and chopped up the bed, and they put it in the fire; and she told them to block up the chimney. But two sparks jumped out on two lambs, and the lambs became golden. She saw, and commanded the servants to kill them, and gave the chitterlings to two girls to wash. And two chitterlings escaped, and they cut two chitterlings, and made up the proper number. From those chitterlings .came two doves; and they turned a somersault, and became two boys. And they went to a certain widow lady, and she took them in, and brought them up seven years. The emperor gathered Bukowina to a ball, and they ate and drank. The emperor told them to guess what he had suffered. Nobody guessed, but I have. And if you believe not, we are your sons, and our mother is buried behind the door.'

Then came his mother into the hall. 'Good-day to you, my sons.'

'Thank you, mother.'

And they took that servant, and bound her to a wild horse, and gave him his head, and he smashed her to pieces.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2014)

MARE'S SON
A priest went riding on his mare to town. And . . . . he led her into the forest, and left her there. The mare brought forth a son. And God came and baptized him, and gave him the name 'Mare's Son.' He sucked one year, and went to a tree, and tries to pluck it up, and could not.

'Ah! mother, I'll suck one year more.'

He sucked one year more; he went to the tree; he plucked it up.

'Now, mother, I shall go away from you.'

And he went into the forests, and found a man. 'Good day to you.'

'Thanks.'

'What's your name?'

'Tree-splitter.'

'Hah! let's become brothers. Come with me.'

They went further; they found another man. 'Good day'

'Thanks.'

'What's your name?'

'Rock-splitter.'

'Hah! let's become brothers.'

They became brothers.

'Come with me.'

They went further; they found yet another man. 'Good day to you.'

'Thanks.'

What's your name?'

'Tree-bender.'

'Come with me.'

The four went further, and they found a robbers' den. The robbers had killed a heifer. When the robbers saw them, they fled. They went away, and left the meat untouched. They cooked the meat and ate. They passed the night. In the morning Mare's Son said, 'Let three of us go to hunt, and one stay at home to cook.' They left Tree-splitter at home to cook, and he cooked the food nicely. And there came an old man to him, a hand's-breadth tall, with a beard a cubit in length.

'Give me to eat.'

'Not I. For they'll come from hunting, and there'll be nothing to give them.'

The old man went into the wood, and cut four wedges, and threw him, Tree-splitter, on the ground, and fastened him to the earth by the hands and feet, and ate up all the food. Then he let him go, and departed. He put more meat in the pot to cook. They came from hunting and asked, 'Have you cooked the food?'

'Ever since you've been away I've had the meat at the fire, but it isn't cooked properly.'

'Dish it up as it is, for we're hungry.'

He dished it up as it was, and they ate it. They passed the night. The next day they left another cook, and the three of them went off to hunt. The old man came again.

'Give me something to eat.'

'Not I, for they'll come from hunting, and there'll be nothing to give them to eat.'

He went into the wood, and cut four wedges, and fastened him to the earth by the hands and feet, and ate up all the food, and let him go, and departed. He put more meat in the pot to cook. They came from hunting. 'Have you cooked the food?'

'Ever since you've been away I've had it at the fire, but it isn't cooked, for it's old meat.'

They passed the night. The third day they left another cook. The three of them went to hunt; and those two never told what they had undergone. Again the old man came, demanded food.

'Not a morsel, for they'll come from hunting, and I should have nothing to give them.'

He went into the wood, and cut four wedges, and fastened him to the earth by the hands and feet, and ate up all the food, and let him go. They came from hunting. 'Have you cooked the food?'

'The minute you went away I put the meat in the pot but it isn't cooked, for it's old.'

The fourth day Mare's Son remained as cook, and he cooked the food nicely.

The old man came. 'Give me something to eat, for I'm hungry.'

'Come here, and I'll give you some.'

He called him into the house, and caught him by the beard, and led him to a beech-tree, and drove his axe into the beech, and cleft it, and put his beard in the cleft, and drew out the axe, and drove in wedges by the beard, and left him there. They came from hunting; he gave them to eat. ' Why didn't you cook as good food as I?'

They ate.

The old man pulled the tree out of the earth on to his shoulders, and dragged it after him, and departed into a cave in the other world.

Said Mare's Son to them, 'Come with me, and you shall see what I've caught.'

They went, and found only the place.

Said Mare's Son, 'Come with me, for I've got to find him.'

They went, following the track of the tree to his cave.

'This is where he went in. Who'll go in to fetch him out?'

They said, 'Not we, we're afraid. Do you go in, for it was you who caught him.'

He said, 'I'll go in, and do you swear that you will act fairly by me.'

They swore that they will act fairly by him. They made a basket, and he lowered himself into the cave, and went to the other world. There was a palace under the earth, and he found the old man with his beard in the tree, put him in the basket, and they drew him up. He found a big stone, and put it in the basket. 'If they pull up the stone, they will pull up me.' They pulled it up half-way, and cut the rope He fell a-weeping. 'Now I am undone.'

He journeyed under the earth, and came to a house. There was an old man and an old woman, both blind, for the fairies 1 had put out their eyes. Mare's Son went to them and said, 'Good day.'

'Thanks. And who are you?'

'I am a man.'

'And old or young?'

'Young.'

'Be a son to us.'

'Good.'

The old man had ten sheep. 'Here take the sheep, and graze them, daddy's darling. And don't go to the right hand, else the fairies will catch you and put out your eyes; that's their field. But go to the left hand, for they've no business there; that's our field.'

He went three days to the left hand, until he bethought himself, and made a flute, and went to the right hand with his sheep.

And there met him a fairy, and said to him, 'Son of a roarer, 2 what are you wanting here?'

He began to play on the flute. 'Dance a bit for me.'

He began to play, and she danced. Just as she was dancing her very best, he broke the flute with his teeth.

The fairy said, 'What are you doing, why did you break it, when I was dancing my very best?'

'Come with me to that tree, that maple, that I may take out its heart and make a flute. And I will play all day, and you shall dance. Come with me.'

He went to the maple, and drove his axe into the maple, and cleft it. 'Put your hand in, and take out the heart.'

She put in her hand; he drew out the axe, and left her hand in the tree.

She cried, 'Quick, release my hand; it will be crushed.'

And he said, 'Where are the old man's and the old woman's eyes? For if you don't tell me, I shall cut your throat.'

'Go to the third room. They're in a glass. The larger are the old man's, the smaller the old woman's.'

'How shall I put them in again?'

'There is water in a glass there, and moisten them with the water, and put them in, and they will adhere. And smear with the water, and they will see.'

He cut her throat, and went and got the eyes of the old man and the old woman, and took the water, and moistened them with the water, and put them in, and they adhered. He smeared with the water, and they saw.

The old man and the old woman said, 'Thank you, my son. Be my son for ever. I will give all things into your hand, and I will go to my kinsfolk, for it is ten years since I have seen them.'

And the old man mounted a goat, and the old woman mounted a sheep; and he said to his son, 'Daddy's darling, walk, eat, and drink.' Away went the old man and the old woman to their kinsfolk.

He too set out, and went walking in the forest. In a tree were young eagles, and a dragon was climbing up to devour them. And Mare's Son saw him, and climbed up, and killed him.

And the young eagles said to him, 'God will give you good luck for killing him. For my mother said every year she was hatching chicks, and this dragon was always devouring them. But where shall we hide you? for our mother will come and devour you. But put yourself under us, and we will cover you with our wings.'

Their mother came. 'I smell fresh man.'

'No, mother, you just fancy it. You fly aloft, and the reek mounts up to you.'

'I'm certain there's a man here. And who killed the dragon?'

'I don't know, mother.'

'Show him, that I may see him.'

'He's among us, mother.'

They produced him, and she saw him; and the minute she saw him, she swallowed him. The eaglets began to weep and to lament: 'He saved us from death, and you have devoured him.'

'Wait a bit; I'll bring him up again.'

She brought him up, and asked him, 'What do you want for saving my young ones from death?'

'I only want you to carry me to the other world.'

'Had I known that, I'd have let him devour my young ones, for to carry you up is mighty difficult. Do you know how I shall manage it? Bake twelve ovenfuls of bread, and take twelve heifers and twelve jars of wine.'

In three days he had them ready.

She said, 'Put them on me; and when I turn my head to the left, throw a heifer into my mouth and an ovenful of bread; and when I turn to the right, pour a jar of wine into my mouth.'

She brought him out; he went to his brothers. 'Good day to you, brothers. You fancied I should perish. If you acted fairly by me, toss your arrows up in the air, and they will fall before you; but if unfairly, then they will fall on your heads.'

All four tossed up their arrows, and they stood in a row. His fell right before him, and theirs fell on their heads, and they died.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 13, 2014)

WOW


----------



## bradburry (Nov 13, 2014)

have you finished ffs your crashing my screen with these posts george......thanks!!!!!!!


grow up man your fucking 24?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2014)

THE DELUDED DRAGON
There was an old man with a multitude of children. He had an underground cave in the forest. He said, 'Make me a honey-cake, for I will go and earn something.' He went into the forest, and found a well. By the well was a table. He laid the cake on the table. The crows came and ate it. He slept by the well. He arose and saw the flies eating the crumbs. He struck a blow and killed a hundred flies. He wrote that he had killed a hundred souls with one blow. And he lay down and slept.

A dragon came with a buffalo's skin to draw water. He saw what was written on the table, that he had killed a hundred souls. When he saw the old man, he feared. The old man awoke, and he too feared.

The dragon said, 'Let's become brothers.'

And they swore that they would be Brothers of the Cross. 1 The dragon drew water. 'Come with me, brother, to my palace.'

They went along a footpath, the old man first. When the dragon panted, he drove the old man forward; when he drew in his breath, he pulled him back. The dragon said, 'Brother, why do you sometimes run forward and sometimes come back?'

'I am thinking whether to kill you.'

'Stay, brother, I will go first and you behind; maybe you will change your mind.'

They came to a cherry-tree. 'Here, brother, have some cherries.'

The dragon climbed up, and the old man was eating below. The dragon said, 'Come up, they're better here.'

The old man said, 'No, they aren't, for the birds have defiled them.'

'Catch hold of this bough.'

The old man did so. The dragon let go of it, and jerked the old man up, and he fell on a hare and caught it.

The dragon said, 'What's the matter, brother? Was the bough too strong for you?'

'I sprang of my own accord, and caught this hare. I hadn't time to run round, so up I sprang.'

The dragon came down and went home. The old man said, 'Would you like a present, sister-in-law?' [seemingly offering the hare to the dragon's wife].

'Thanks, brother-in-law.'

The dragon said to her aside, 'Don't say a word to him, else he'll kill us, for he has killed a hundred souls with one blow.' He sent him to fetch water: 'Go for water, brother.'

He took the spade and the buffalo's hide, dragged it after him, and went to the well, and was digging all round the well.

The dragon went to him. 'What are you doing, brother?'

'I am digging the whole well to carry it home.'

'Don't destroy the spring; I'll draw the water myself.'

The dragon drew the water, and took the old man by the hand, and led him home. He sent him to the forest to fetch a tree. He stripped off bark, and made himself a rope, and bound the trees.

The dragon came. 'What are you doing, brother?'

'I am going to take the whole forest and carry it home.'

'Don't destroy my forest, brother. I'll carry it myself.' The dragon took a tree on his shoulders, and went home.

He said to his wife, 'What shall we do, wife, for he will kill us if we anger him?'

She said, 'Take uncle's big club, and hit him on the head.'

The old man heard. He slept of a night on a bench. And he took the beetle, put it on the bench, dressed it up in his coat, and put his cap on the top of it. And he lay down under the bench. The dragon took the club, and felt the cap, and struck with the club. The old man arose, removed the beetle, put it under the bench, and lay down on the bench. He scratched his head. 'God will punish you, brother, and your household, for a flea has bitten me on the head.'

'There! do you hear, wife? I hit him on the head with the club, and he says a mere flea has bitten him. What shall we do with him, wife?'

Give him a sackful of money to go away.'

'What will you take to go, brother? I'll give you a sackful of money.'

'Give it me.'

He gave it. 'Take it, brother, and be gone.'

'I brought my present myself; do you carry yours yourself.'

The dragon took it on his shoulders and carried it. They drew near to the underground cavern. The old man said, 'Stay here, brother, whilst I go home and tie up the dogs, else they'll wholly devour you.' The old man went home to his children, and made them wooden knives, and told them to say when they saw the dragon, 'Mother, father's bringing a dragon; we'll eat his flesh.'

The dragon heard them, and flung down the sack, and fled. And he met a fox.

'Where are you flying to, dragon?'

'The old man will kill me.'

'Fear not; come along with me. I'll kill him, he's so weak.'

The children came outside and cried, 'Mother, the fox is bringing us the dragon skin he owes us, to cover the cave with.'

The dragon took to flight, and caught the fox, and dashed him to the earth; and the fox died. The old man went to the town, and got a cart, and put the money in it. Then he went to the town, and built himself houses, and bought himself oxen and cows.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2014)

THE HEN THAT LAID DIAMONDS
There was a poor man, and he had three sons. And the youngest found six kreutzers, and said, 'Take, father, these six kreutzers, and go into the town and buy something.' And the old man went into the town and bought a hen, and brought it home; and the hen laid a diamond egg. And he put it in the window, and it shone like a candle. And in the morning the old man arose and said, 'Wife, I will go into the town with this egg.' And he went into the town, and went to a merchant. 'Buy this egg.'

'What do you want for it?'

'Give me a hundred florins.'

He gave him a hundred florins. The old man went home and bought himself food, and put the boys to school. And the hen laid another egg, and he' brought it again to that merchant, and he gave him a hundred more florins. He went home. Again the hen laid an egg; he brought it again to that merchant. And on the egg there was written: 'Whoso eats the hen's head shall be emperor; and whoso eats the heart, every night he shall find a thousand gold pieces under his head; and whoso eats the claws shall become a seer.'

The merchant came to that village and hired the old man: 'What shall I give you to convey my merchandise?'

'Give me a hundred florins.'

And he hired the man with the hen for half a year. The merchant came to the man's wife and said, 'Your man is dead, and my money is gone with him, but I'm willing to wed you: I'm rich.'

'Wedded let us be.'

'Good, we will, and kill me the hen for the wedding-feast. We shall do without fiddlers.' 1

And they hired a cook. 'Have the hen ready against our return from church.'

The boys came home from school. 'Give us something to eat.'

'I've nothing to give you, for he told me not to give any of the hen.'

And the boys begged her, 'Do let us have a bit too, for it was we looked after the hen; do let us have a bit too, if it's ever so little.'

She gave the eldest the head, and the middle one the heart, and to the youngest she gave the claws. And they went off to school.

And they came from the wedding, and sat down to table; and he said to the cook, 'Give us to eat.'

And she served up the hen to them. And he asked for the head and the heart, and he asked for the claws. There were none!

And he asked the cook, 'Where is the head?'

She said, 'The boys ate it.'

And he, that merchant, said, 'I don't want any of this hen. Give me the head and the heart and the claws; I will eat only them.'

The cook said, 'The boys ate them.'

And he said, 'Wife, make them bitter coffee to make them vomit.'

And they came home from school, and the youngest boy said, 'Don't drink this coffee, it will kill you.' 2

They went home, and their mother gave them the coffee; and they poured it on the ground and went back to school.

The merchant came and asked, 'Were they sick?'

She answered, 'No.'

'I will go to the town and buy apples; and do you entice them into the cellar, and I will cut their throats, and take out head, heart, and claws, and eat them.'

The youngest brother said, 'Let us go out into the world.'

'Go! what for?'

'Our father is meaning to kill us.'

They departed, and went into another kingdom. The emperor there was dead; and they took his crown and put it in the church; whosever head the crown falls on he shall be emperor. And men of all ranks came into the church; and the three boys came. And the eldest went before, and slipped into the church; and the crown floated on to his head.

'We have a new emperor.'

They raised him shoulder-high, 1 and clad him in royal robes. A mandate is issued: There is a new emperor. The army came and bowed before the new emperor.

And the middle brother said, 'I'm off. I shan't stay here. I want to be emperor too.'

And the youngest said, 'I shall stay.'

So the middle one departed, and went to another emperor; that emperor had a daughter. And thus said the emperor, 'Whoever surpasses her in money, he shall marry her.'

He went to her. 'Come, let us play for money.'

They started playing; he beat her. One day they played, and two not. And he surpassed her in money, and wedded her. And the emperor joined them in marriage, and made him king.

And she had a lover. And that lover sent her a letter: 'Ask him where he gets all his money from.'

And she asked him: 'My lord, where do you get all your money from, that you managed to beat me?'

'Every night I find a thousand gold pieces under my head.'

'How so?'

'I ate a hen's heart.'

She wrote a letter and sent it to her lover: 'He ate a hen's heart, and every night he finds a thousand gold pieces under his head.'

And he sent her another letter: 'Make him coffee, that he vomit--vomit that heart up. And do you take it and eat it; then I'll marry you.'

She made him coffee, and he drank it, and vomited up the heart; and she took it and ate it. And she went to her father. 'Come, father, see how he vomits. He's not the man for me.'

The emperor saw how he vomited. 'Here, off you go. I don't want your sort.' And he took all his clothes off him, and gave him common clothes. And he departed.

He went into the forest, and he hungered, and he came to an apple-tree. He took an apple and ate it, and became an ass. He goes weeping, goes onward, and found a crab-apple, and ate one of its apples, and became a man again. He turned back and took two apples, and took two also of the crab-apples, and went to the city where his wife was. And he stood by the roadside, and his wife went out to walk.

'Are your apples for sale, my man?'

'They are.'

He sold her an apple. She took a bite of it, and became a she-ass. He took her by the mane, and put a bridle on her head, and got on her, and galloped with her into the town, and went with her to an inn, and ordered bitter coffee, and poured it into her mouth; and she vomited, and vomited, and vomited up the heart. And he took it and ate it, and said, 'Now, I'm master.' And he went to his father-in-law: 'I demand justice; this is your daughter.'

The emperor summoned his ministers, but he said, 'I don't want you to pass judgment; come with me to the new emperor.'

So they went to the new emperor. And the emperor drives in his carriage, and he goes riding on his wife.

And the youngest brother said, 'My brother will appeal to you for judgment; deliver a good one.'

The emperors met, and bowed themselves; and the father-in-law said, 'Deliver judgment for this man.'

'I will. You have made her a she-ass; make her a woman again.'

'But she'll have to behave herself in the future.'

'She shall,' said her father, 'only do restore her.'

He gave her a crab-apple, and she ate it, and became a woman again. The emperor took off his crown and set it on his head. 'Do you take my crown, do you be emperor.'


----------



## bradburry (Nov 13, 2014)

Ii cant understand why youd post all this finny .........is the reality of being a false christ raising its ugly head?

can you see how your evidence has slight cracks in it ........come on george lets talk about buddy..


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2014)

THE WINGED HERO
There was a certain great craftsman, and he was rich. He took to drinking and gambling, and drank away all his wealth, and grew poor, so that he had nothing to eat. He saw a dream, that he should make himself wings; and he made himself wings, and screwed them on, and flew to the Ninth Region, to the emperor's castle, and lighted down And the emperor's son went forth to meet him, and asked him, 'Where do you come from, my man?'

'I come from afar.'

'Sell me your wings.'

'I will.'

'What do you want for them?'

'A thousand gold pieces.'

And he gave him them, and said to him, 'Go home with the wings, and come back in a month's time.'

He flew home, and came back in a month; and the prince said to him, 'Screw the wings on to me.'

And he screwed them on, and wrote down for the prince which peg he was to turn to fly, and which peg he was to turn to alight. The prince flew a little, and let himself down on the ground, and gave him another thousand florins more, and gave him also a horse, that he might ride home. The prince screwed on the wings, and flew to the south. A wind arose from the south, and tossed the trees, and drove him to the north. In the north dwelt the wind, drove him to the Ninth Region. And a fire was shining in the city. And he lighted down on the earth, and unscrewed his wings, and folded them by his side, and came into the house. There was an old woman, and he asked for food. She gave him a dry crust, and he ate it not. He lay down and slept. And in the morning he wrote a letter for her, and gave her money, and sent her to a cookshop with a letter to the cookshop to give him good food. And the old woman came home, and gave him to eat, and he also gave to the old woman. He went outside, and saw the emperor's palace with three stories of stone and the fourth of glass. And he asked the old woman, 'Who lives in the palace? and who lives in the fourth story?'

'The emperor's daughter lives there. He won't let her go out. He gives her her food there by a rope.'

And the maid-servant lowered the rope, and they fastened the victuals to it, and she drew them up by the rope. And the maid-servant had a bedchamber apart, where she slept only of a night, and the day she passed with the princess.

And that emperor's son screwed on his wings and flew up, flew to the glass house, and he looked to see how the bars opened, and opened them, and let himself in. And she was lying lifeless on the bed. And he shakes her, and she never speaks. And he took the candle from her head; and she arose, and embraced him, and said to him, 'Since you are come to me, you are mine, and I am yours.' They loved one another till daybreak; then he went out, placed the candle at her head, and she was dead. And he closed the bars again, and flew back to the old woman.

Half a year he visited the princess. She fell with child. The maid-servant noticed that she was growing big, and her clothes did not fit her. She wrote a letter to the emperor: 'What will this be, that your daughter is big?' The emperor wrote back a letter to her: 'Smear the floor at night with dough, and whoever comes will leave his mark on the floor.' She placed the candle at her head, and the girl lay dead. And she smeared the floor with dough, and went to her chamber. The emperor's son came again to her, and let himself in to her, and never noticed they had smeared the floor, and made footprints with his shoes, and the dough stuck to his shoes, but he never noticed it, and went home to the old woman, and lay down and slept. The servant-maid went to the emperor's daughter, and saw the footprints, and wrote a letter to the emperor, and took the measure of the footprints, and sent it to the emperor. The emperor summoned two servants, and gave them a letter, and gave them the measure of the footprints. 'Whose shoes the measure shall fit, bring him to me.' They traversed the whole city, and found nothing.

And one said, 'Let's try the old woman's.'

And another said, 'No, there's nobody there.'

'Stay here. I'll go.'

And he saw him sleeping, and applied the measure to his shoes. They summoned him. 'Come to the emperor.'

'All right.'

He bought himself a great cloak, and put it on, so that his wings might not be noticed, and went to the emperor. The emperor asked him, 'Have you been going to my daughter?'

'I have.'

'With what purpose have you done so?'

'I want to marry her.'

The emperor said, 'Bah! you'll not marry her, for I'll burn you both with thorns.'

The emperor commanded his servants, and they gathered three loads of thorns, and set them on fire, and lowered her down, to put them both on the fire. The emperor's son asked, 'Allow us to say a pater noster.' He said to the girl, 'When I fall on my knees, do you creep under the cloak and clasp me round the neck, for I'll fly upwards with you.'

She clasped him round the neck, and quickly he screwed the wings, and flew upwards. The cloak flew off, the soldiers fired their guns at it; on he flew. She cried, 'Let yourself down, for I shall bear a child.'

He said, 'Hold out.'

He flew further, and alighted on a rock on a mountain, and she brought forth a child there. She said, 'Make a fire.' He saw a fire in a field afar off. He screwed his wings, and flew to the fire, and took a brand of it, and returned. And a spark fell on one wing, and the wing caught fire. Just as he was under the mountain the wing fell off, and he flung away the other one as well. And he walked round the mountain, and could not ascend it.

And God came to him and said, 'Why weepest thou?' Ah! how should I not weep? for I cannot ascend the mountain, and my wife has brought forth a child.'

'What will you give me if I carry you up to the top?'

'I will give you whatever you want.'

'Will you give me what is dearest to you?'

'I will.'

'Let us make an agreement.'

They made one. God cast him into a deep sleep, and her as well, and God bore them home to his father's, to his own bed, and left them there, and departed. And the child cried. The warders heard a child crying in the bedchamber.

They went and opened the door, and recognised him, the emperor's son. And they went to the emperor and told him, Your son has come, O emperor.'

'Call him to me.'

They came to the emperor; they bowed themselves before him; they tarried there a year. The boy grew big, and was playing one day. The emperor and the empress went to church, and his nurse too went to the church. God came, disguised like a beggar. The emperor's son said to the little lad, 'Take a handful of money, and give it to the beggar.'

The beggar said, 'I don't want this money; it's bad. Tell your father to give me what he vowed he would.'

The emperor's son was angry, and he took his sword in his hand, and went to the old man to kill him. The old man took the sword into his own hand and said, 'Give me what you swore to me--the child, you know--when you were weeping under the mountain.'

'I will give you money, I will not give you the child.'

God took the child by the head, and the father took him by the feet, and they tugged, and God cut the child in half.

'One half for you, and one half for me.'

'Now you've killed him, I don't want him. Take him and be hanged to you.'

God took him, and went outside, and put him together; and he was healed, and lived again.

'Do you take him now.'

For God cut off his sins.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2014)

THE RICH BROTHER AND THE POOR BROTHER
There were two brothers, one poor and one rich. And the rich one said to him, 'Come with me, brother, to our father.' And the rich one took bread for himself, and the poor one had none.

And the rich one kept eating bread, and the poor one said, 'Give me, too, a bit of bread.'

'If you will give me an eye, I will give you a bit of bread.' 'I will give it you, brother.'

And he took out an eye, and gave him a bit of bread.

And he went further, and he hungered. 'Give me a bit more bread.'

'Give me one more eye.'

'I will give it you, brother.'

Behold, he was blind now, and his brother took him by the hand and led him under the gallows, and left him there; and his brother departed. At nightfall came the devils, and perched on the gallows.

And the biggest devil asked, 'What hast done in the world? where wert walking?'

'I did--I stopped the water.'

'And thou, what hast thou done?'

'The emperor's daughter neither dies nor lives; she is just in torment.'

p. 113

'And thou, what hast thou done?'

'I did--that a brother dug out a brother's eyes.'

'If he knew, there's a brook here, and if he washed himself, he would see.'

'If the townsfolk knew to go to the mountain and remove the stone, the water would flow again.'

And the third said, 'But if the emperor's daughter knew, under her bed there is a toad, and if she takes it out, and gets ready a bath, and puts the toad in the bath, and if they wash her, she would grow strong.'

Then the cocks crowed, and the devils departed.

So the man dragged himself to the brook, and kept feeling with his hand till he found the water. And he washed his face, and his eyes were restored to him. And he went into the city where they had stopped the water. 'What will you give me if I release the water?'

'What you want, we will give you.'

'Well, come with me to the mountain, take to you iron crowbars.'

So they went to the mountain, and raised the stone; and the water flowed plentifully.

'Well, now, what do you want, man, for releasing the water?'

'Give me a carriage and two horses and a carriageful of money.'

They gave them to him. He went to the emperor's daughter. 'What will you give me if I make her strong?'

'What you want, I will give you.'

'Set water on the fire to boil.'

And he went and took out the toad, and threw it into the bath; and they washed the emperor's daughter, and she grew stronger and fairer than ever.

'What do you want for making her strong and fair?'

'Give me two horses and a carriageful of money, and give me a driver home.'

So he went home, and sent the servant to his brother, to borrow a bushel. And his brother asked, 'What to do with the bushel?'

'To measure money with.'

His brother gave him the bushel; and went himself and asked his brother, 'Where did you get it, the money, from, and the horses?'

p. 114

'From there where you left me.'

'Lead me, too, thither to that place. I am sorry, brother.'

'Don't be sorry; you've just got to go. Well, come, brother.'

So they both went to the place where he dug out his eyes.

'Give me, brother, a bit of bread.'

'Give me an eye.'

He gave him an eye, and he gave him a bit of bread.

And they went further. 'Give me, brother, a bit more bread.'

'Give me one more eye.'

'I will, brother.'

So he gave him a bit more bread, and took him by the hand, and led him under the gallows, and left him there, and departed. At nightfall came the devils, and perched on the gallows. And the biggest devil asked, 'What have you done? where have you been to in the world?'

One said, 'Don't tell, for there was lately a blind man under the gallows, and he heard what we said. And he made himself eyes, and made the water run, and raised up the emperor's daughter. Stay, while I look under the gallows.'

And they found the blind man. 'There's a blind man here.' And they rent him all in pieces. Then the devils departed; the man was dead.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 14, 2014)

http://www.sacred-texts.com/sro/index.htm


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

STORY OF THE BRIDGE
In olden days there were twelve brothers. And the eldest brother, the carpenter Manoli, was making the long bridge. One side he makes; one side falls. The twelve brothers had one mistress, and they all had to do with her. They called her to them, 'Dear bride.' On her head was the tray; in her hands was a child. Whoseso wife came first, she will come to the twelve brothers. Manoli's wife, Lénga, will come to the twelve brothers. Said his wife, 'Thou hast not eaten bread with me. What has befallen thee that thou eatest not bread with me? My ring has fallen into the water. Go and fetch my ring.' Her husband said, 'I will fetch thy ring out of the water.' Up to his two breasts came the water in the depth of the bridge there. He came into the fountain, he was drowned. Beneath he became a talisman, the innermost foundation of the bridge. Manoli's eyes became the great open arch of the bridge. 'God send a wind to blow, that the tray may fall from the head of her who bears it in front of Lénga.' A snake crept out before Lénga, and she feared, and said, 'Now have I fear at sight of the snake, and am sick. Now is it not bad for my children?' Another man seized her, and sought to drown her, Manoli's wife. She said, 'Drown me not in the water. I have little children.' She bowed herself over the sea, where the carpenter Manoli made the bridge. Another man called Manoli's wife; with him she went on the road. There, when they went on the road, he went to the tavern, he was weary; the man went, drank the juice of the grape, got drunk. Before getting home, he killed Manoli's wife, Lénga.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

DEAD MAN'S GRATITUDE
A KING had three sons. He gave the youngest a hundred thousand piastres; he gave the same to the eldest son and to the middle one. The youngest arose, he took the road; wherever he found poor folk he gave money; here, there, he gave it away; he spent the money. His eldest brother went, had ships built to make money. And the middle one went, had shops built. They came to their father.

'What have you done, my son?'

'I have built ships.'

To the youngest, 'You, what have you done?'

'I? every poor man I found, I gave him money; and for poor girls I paid the cost of their marriage.'

The king said, 'My youngest son will care well for the poor. Take another hundred thousand piastres.'

The lad departed. Here, there, he spent his money; twelve piastres remained to him. Some Jews dug up a corpse and beat it.

'What do you want of him, that you are beating him?'

'Twelve piastres we want of him.'

'I'll give you them if you will let him be.'

He gave the money, they let the dead man be. He arose and departed. As the lad goes the dead man followed him. 'Where go you?' the dead man asked.

'I am going for a walk.'

'I'll come too; we'll go together; we will be partners.'

'So be it.'

'Come, I will bring you to a certain place.'

He took and brought him to a village. There was a girl, takes a husband, lies with him; by dawn next day the husbands are dead.

'I will hide you somewhere; I will get you a girl; but we shall always be partners.'

He found the girl (a dragon came out of her mouth).

'And this night when you go to bed, I too will lie there.'

He took his sword, he went near them. The lad said, 'That will never do. If you want her, do you take the girl.'

'Are we not partners? You, do you sleep with her; I also, I will sleep here.'

At midnight he sees the girl open her mouth; the dragon came forth; he drew his sword; he cut off its three heads; he put the heads in his bosom; he lay down; he fell asleep. Next morning the girl arose, and sees the man her husband living by her side. They told the girl's father. 'To-day your daughter has seen dawn break with her husband.'

'That will be the son-in-law,' said the father.

The lad took the girl; he is going to his father.

'Come,' said the dead man, 'let's divide the money.' They fell to dividing it.

'We have divided the money; let us also divide your wife.'

The lad said, 'How divide her? If you want her, take her.'

'I won't take her; we'll divide.'

'How divide?' said the lad.

The dead man said, 'I, I will divide.'

The dead man seized her; he bound her knees. 'Do you catch hold of one foot, I'll take the other.'

He raised his sword to strike the girl. In her fright the girl opened her mouth, and cried, and out of her mouth fell a dragon. The dead man said to the lad, 'I am not for a wife, I am not for any money. These dragon's heads are what devoured the men. Take her; the girl shall be yours, the money shall be yours. You did me a kindness; I also have done you one.'

'What kindness did I do you?' asked the lad.

'You took me from the hands of the Jews.'

The dead man departed to his place, and the lad took his wife, went to his father.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

GOD'S GODSON
There was a queen. From youth to old age that queen never bore but one son. That son was a hero. So soon as he was born, he said to his father, 'Father, have you no sword or club?'

'No, my child, but I will order one to be made for you.'

The son said, 'Don't order one, father: I will go just as I am.'

So the son took and departed, and journeyed a long while, and took no heed, till he came into a great forest. So in that forest he stretched himself beneath a tree to rest a bit, for he was weary. And he sat there a while. Then the holy God and St. Peter came on the lad; and he was unbaptized. So the holy God asked him, 'Where are you going, my lad?'

'I am going in quest of heroic achievements, old fellow.'

Then the holy God thought and thought, and made a church. And he caused sleep to fall on that lad, and bade St. Peter lift him, and went with him to the church, and gave him the name Handak. And the holy God said to him, 'Godson, a hero like you there shall never be any other; and do you take my god-daughter.'

For there was a maiden equally heroic, and equally baptized by God. And she was his god-daughter, and he told his godson to take her. And he gave him a wand of good fortune and a sword. And he endowed him with strength, and set him down. And his godfather departed to heaven, like the holy God that he was.

And Handak perceived that God had endowed him with strength, and he set out in quest of heroic achievements, and journeyed a long while, and took no heed. So he came into a great forest. And there was a dragon three hundred years old. And his eyelashes reached down to the ground, and likewise his hair. And the lad went to him and said, 'All hail.'

'You are welcome.'

Soon as that hero [the dragon] heard his voice, he knew that it was God's godson.

And the lad, Handak, asked him, 'Does God's god-daughter dwell far hence?'

'She dwells not far; it is but a three days' journey.'

And the lad took and departed, and journeyed three days until he came to the maiden's. Soon as the maiden saw him, she recognised him for her godfather's godson. And she let him into her house, and served up food to him, and ate with him and asked him, 'What seek you here, Handak?'

He said, 'I have come on purpose to marry you.'

'With whom?'

'With myself an you will.'

She said, 'I will not have it so without a fight.'

And the lad said, 'Come let us fight.'

And they fell to fighting, and fought three days; and the lad vanquished her. And he took her, and went to their godfather. And he crowned them and made a marriage. And they became rulers over all lands. And I came away, and told the story.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE SNAKE WHO BECAME THE KINGS SON-IN-LAW
There were an old man and an old woman. From their youth up to their old age they had never had any children (lit. 'made any children of their bones'). So the old woman was always scolding with the old man--what can they do, for there they are old, old people? The old woman said, 'Who will look after us when we grow older still?'

'Well, what am I to do, old woman?'

'Go you, old man, and find a son for us.'

So the old man arose in the morning, and took his axe in his hand, and departed and journeyed till mid-day, and came into a forest, and sought three days and found nothing. Then the old man could do no more for hunger. He set out to return home. So as he was coming back, he found a little snake and put it in a handkerchief, and carried it home. And he brought up the snake on sweet milk. The snake grew a week and two days, and he put it in a jar. The time came when the snake grew as big as the jar. The snake talked with his father, 'My time has come to marry me. Go, father, to the king, and ask his daughter for me.'

When the old man heard that the snake wants the king's daughter, he smote himself with his hands. 'Woe is me, darling! How can I go to the king? For the king will kill me.'

What said he? 'Go, father, and fear not. For what he wants of you, that will I give him.'

The old man went to the king. 'All hail, O king!'

'Thank you, old man.'

'King, I am come to form an alliance by marriage.'

'An alliance by marriage!' said the king. 'You are a peasant, and I am a king.'

'That matters not, O king. If you will give me your daughter, I will give you whatever you want.'

What said the king? 'Old man, if that be so, see this great forest. Fell it all, and make it a level field; and plough it for me, and break up all the earth; and sow it with millet by to-morrow. And mark well what I tell you: you must bring me a cake made with sweet milk. Then will I give you the maiden.'

Said the old man, 'All right, O king.'

The old man went weeping to the snake. When the snake saw his father weeping he said, 'Why weepest thou, father?'

'How should I not weep, darling? For see what the king said, that I must fell this great forest, and sow millet; and it must grow up by to-morrow, and be ripe. And I must make a cake with sweet milk and give it him. Then he will give me his daughter.'

What said the snake? 'Father, don't fear for that, for I will do what you have told me.'

The old man: 'All right, darling, if you can manage it.'

The old man went off to bed.

What did the snake? He arose and made the forest a level plain, and sowed millet, and thought and thought, and it was grown up by daybreak. When the old man got up, he finds a sack of millet, and he made a cake with sweet milk. The old man took the cake and went to the king.

'Here, O king, I have done your bidding.'

When the king saw that, he marvelled. 'My old fellow, hearken to me. I have one thing more for you to do. Make me a golden bridge from my palace to your house, and let golden apple-trees and pear-trees grow on the side of this bridge. Then will I give you my daughter.'

When the old man heard that, he began to weep, and went home.

What said the snake? 'Why weepest thou, father?'

The old man said, 'I am weeping, darling, for the miseries which God sends me. The king wants a golden bridge from his palace to our house, and apple and pear-trees on the side of this bridge.'

The snake said, 'Fear not, father, for I will do as the king said.' Then the snake thought and thought, and the golden bridge was made as the king had said. The snake did that in the night-time. The king arose at midnight; he thought the sun was at meat [i.e. it was noon]. He scolded the servants for not having called him in the morning.

The servants said, 'King, it is night, not day'; and, seeing that, the king marvelled.

In the morning the old man came. 'Good-day, father-in-law.'

'Thank you, father-in-law. Go, father-in-law, and bring your son, that we may hold the wedding.'

He, when he went, said, 'Hearken, what says the king? You are to go there for the king to see you.'

What said the snake? 'My father, if that be so, fetch the cart, and put in the horses, and I will get into it to go to the king.'

No sooner said, no sooner done. He got into the cart and drove to the king. When the king saw him, he trembled with all his lords. One lord older than the rest, said, 'Fly not, O king, it were not well of you. For he did what you told him; and shall not you do what you promised? He will kill us all. Give him your daughter, and hold the marriage as you promised.'

What said the king? 'My old man, here is the maiden whom you demand. Take her to you.'

And he gave him also a house by itself for her to live in with her husband. She, the bride, trembled at him.

The snake said, 'Fear not, my wife, for I am no snake as you see me. Behold me as I am.'

He turned a somersault, and became a golden youth, in armour clad; he had but to wish to get anything. The maiden, when she saw that, took him in her arms and kissed him, and said, 'Live, my king, many years. I thought you would eat me.'

The king sent a man to see how it fares with his daughter. When the king's servant came, what does he see? The maiden fairer, lovelier than before. He went back to the king. 'O king, your daughter is safe and sound.'

'As God wills with her,' said the king. Then he called many people and held the marriage; and they kept it up three days and three nights, and the marriage was consummated. And I came away and told the story.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE MOTHER'S CHASTISEMENT
There was an emperor's son, and he went to hunt. And he departed from the hunters by himself. And by a certain stack there was a maiden. He passed near the stack, and heard her lamenting. He took that maiden, and brought her home.

'See, mother, what I've found.'

His mother took her to the kitchen to the cook to bring her up. She brought her up twelve years. The empress dressed her nicely, and put her in the palace to lay the table. The prince loved her, for she was so fair that in all the world there was none so fair as she. The prince loved her three years, and the empress knew it not.

Once he said, 'I will take a wife, mother.'

'From what imperial family?'

'I wish to marry her who lays the table.'

'Not her, mother's darling!'

'If I don't take her, I shall die.'

'Take her.'

And he took her; he married her. And an order came for him to go to battle. He left her big with child.

The empress called two servants. 'Take her into the forest and kill her, and bring me her heart and little finger.'

They put her in the carriage, and drove her into the forest; after them ran a whelp. And they brought her into the forest, and were going to kill her, and she said, 'Kill me not, for I have used you well.'

'How are we to take her the heart, then?'

'Kill the whelp, for its heart is just like a human one, and cut off my little finger.'

They killed the whelp, and cut off her little finger, and took out the whelp's heart.

And she cried, 'Gather wood for me, and make me a fire; and strip off bark for me, and build me a hut.'

They built her a hut, and made her a fire, and went away home, bringing the heart and the little finger.

She brought forth a son. God and St. Peter came and baptized him; 1 and God gave him a gun that he should become a hunter. Whatever he saw he would kill with the gun. And God gave him the name Silvester. And God made a house of the hut, and the fire no longer died. And God gave them a certain loaf; they were always eating, and it was never finished.

The boy grew big, and he took his gun in his hand, and went into the forest. And what he saw he killed, carried to his mother, and they ate. Walking in the forest, he came upon the dragons' palace, and sat before the door. At mid-day the dragons were coming home. He saw them from afar, eleven (sic) in number; and eleven he shot with his gun, and one he merely stunned. And he took them, and carried them into the palace, and shut them up in a room; and he went to his mother, and said, 'Come with me, mother.'

'Where am I to go to, mother's darling?'

'Come with me, where I take you to.'

He went with her to the palace. 'Take to thee, mother, twelve keys. Go into any room you choose, but into this room do not go.'

He went into the forest to hunt.

She said, 'Why did my son tell me not to go in here? But I will go to see what is there.'

She opened the door.

The dragon asked her, 'If thou art a virgin, be my sister; but if thou art a wife, be my wife.'

'I am a wife.'

'Then be my wife.'

'I will; but will you do the right thing by me?'

'I will.'

'Swear, then.'

I swear.'

p. 31

The dragon swore. The dragon said to her, 'Swear also thou.'

She also swore. They kissed one another on the mouth. She brought him to her into the house; they drank and ate, and loved one another.

Her son came from the forest. She saw him. She said, 'My son is coming; go back into the room.'

He went back, and she shut him in.

In the morning her son went again into the forest to hunt. She admitted the dragon again to her. They drank and ate. He said to her, 'How shall we kill your son? Then we'll live finely. Make yourself ill, and say that you have seen a dream, that he must bring milk from the she-bear for you to drink. Then you'll have nothing to trouble you, for the she-bear will devour him.'

He came home from the forest. 'What's the matter with you, mother?'

'I shall die, but I saw a dream. Bring me milk from the she-bear.'

'I'll bring it you, mother.'

He went into the forest, and found the she-bear. He was going to shoot her.

She cried, 'Stop, man. What do you want?'

'You to give me milk.'

She said, 'I will give it you. Have you a pail?'

'I have.'

'Come and milk.'

He milked her, and brought it to his mother.

'Here, mother.'

She pretended to drink, but poured it forth.

In the morning he went again into the forest, and met the Moon. 'Who art thou?'

'I am the Moon.'

'Be a sister to me.'

'But who art thou?'

'I am Silvester.'

'Then thou art God's godson, for God takes care of thee. I also am God's.'

'Be a sister to me.'

'I will be a sister to thee.'

He went further; he met Friday. 'Who art thou?'

'I am Friday, but who art thou?'

'I am Silvester.'

'Thou art God's godson; I also am God's.'

'Be a sister to me.'

He went home. His mother saw him. 'My son is coming.'

'Send him to the wild sow to bring thee milk, for she will devour him.'

'Always sick, mother?'

'I am. I have seen a dream. Bring me milk from the wild sow.'

I know not whether or no I shall bring it, but I will try.'

He went; he found the sow; he was going to shoot her with his gun. She cried, 'Don't, don't shoot me. What do you want?'

'Give me milk.'

'Have you a pail? come and milk.'

He brought it to his mother. She pretended to drink, but poured it forth. He went again into the forest.

She admitted the dragon to her. 'In vain, for the sow has not devoured him.'

'Then send him to the Mountains of Blood, that butt at one another like rams, to bring thee water, the water of life and the water of healing. If he does not die there, he never will.'

'I have seen a dream, that you bring me water from the Mountains of Blood, which butt at one another like rams, for then there will be nothing the matter with me.'

He went to the Moon.

'Whither away, brother?'

'I am going to the mountains to fetch water for my mother.'

'Don't go, brother; you will die there.'

'Bah! I will go there.'

'Take thee my horse when thou goest, for my horse will carry thee thither. And take thee a watch, for they butt at one another from morning till noon, and at noon they rest for two hours. So when you come there at the twelfth hour, draw water in two pails from the two wells.'

He came thither at mid-day, and dismounted, and drew water in two pails, the water of life and the water of healing. And he came back to the Moon; and the Moon said, 'Lie down and sleep, and rest, for you are worn out.'

She hid that water, and poured in other.

He arose. 'Come, sister, I will depart home.'

'Take my horse, and go riding. Take the saddle-bags.'

He went home to his mother. His mother saw him coming on horseback, and said to the dragon, 'My son is coming on horseback.'

Tell him that you have seen a dream, that you bind his fingers behind his back with a silken cord; and that if he can burst it he will become a hero, and you will grow strong.'

'Bind away, mother.'

She made a thick silken cord, and bound his fingers behind his back. He tugged, and grew red in the face; he tugged again, he grew blue; he tugged the third time, he grew black.

And she cried, 'Come, dragon, and cut his throat.'

The dragon came to him. 'Well, what shall I do to you now?'

'Cut me all in bits, and put me in the saddle-bags, and place me on my horse. Thither, whence he carried me living, let him carry me dead.'

He cut him in pieces, put him in the saddle-bags, and placed him on the horse. 'Go, whence thou didst carry him living, carry him dead.'

The horse went straight to the Moon. The Moon came out, and saw him, and took him in, and called Wednesday, and called Friday; and they laid him in a big trough, and washed him bravely, and placed him on a table, and put him all together, bit by bit; and they took the water of healing, and sprinkled him, and he became whole; and they took the water of life, and sprinkled him, and he came to life.

'Ah! I was sleeping soundly.' 1

'You would have slept for ever if I had not come.'

'I will go, sister, to my mother.'

'Go not, brother.'

'Bah! I will.'

'Well, go, and God be with thee. Take thee my sword.'

He went to his mother. His mother was singing and dancing with the dragon. He went in to the dragon. 'Good day to you both.'

'Thanks.'

'Come, what shall I do to you, dragon?'

'Cut me in little pieces, and put me in the saddle-bags, and place me on my horse. Whence he carried me living, let him carry me also dead.'

He cut him in little pieces, put him in the saddle-bags, placed him on his horse, and dug out the horse's eyes. 'Go whither thou wilt.'

Away went the horse, and kept knocking his head against the trees; and the pieces of flesh kept falling from the saddle-bags. The crows kept eating the flesh.

Silvester shot a hare, and skinned it, and spitted it, and roasted it at the fire. And he said to his mother, 'Mother, look straight at me.'

His mother looked at him. He struck her in the eyes, and her eyes leapt out of her head. And he took her by the hand, led her to a jar, said to her, 'Mother, when thou hast filled this jar with tears, then God pardon thee; and when thou hast eaten a bundle of hay, and filled the jar with tears, then God pardon thee, and restore thee thine eyes.'

And he bound her there, and departed, and left her three years. In three years she came back to his recollection. 'I will go to my mother, and see what she is doing.'

Now she has filled the jar, and eaten the bundle of hay.

'Now may God pardon thee; now I also pardon thee. Depart, and God be with thee.'


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE GYPSY AND THE PRIEST
There was a very poor Gypsy, and he had many little children. And his wife went to the town, begged herself a few potatoes and a little flour. And she had no fat.

All right,' she thought; 'wait a bit. The priest has killed a pig; I'll go and beg myself a bit of fat.'

When she got there, the priest came out, took his whip, thrashed her soundly. She came home, said to her husband,' O my God, I did just get a thrashing!'

And the Gypsy is at work. Straightway the hammer fell from his hand. 'Now, wait a bit till I show him a trick, and teach him a lesson.'

The Gypsy went to the church, and took a look at the door, how to make the key to the tower. He came home, sat down at his anvil, set to work at once on the key. When he had made it, he went back to try to open the door. It opened it as though it had been made for it.

'Wait a bit, now,' he thinks to himself; 'what shall I need next?'

He went straight off to the shop, and bought himself some fine paper, just like the fine clothes the priests wear for high mass. When he had bought it, he went to the tailor, told him to make him clothes like an angel's; he looked in them just like a priest. He came home, told his son (he was twenty years old), 'Hark’ee, mate, come along with me, and bring the pot. Catch about a hundred crabs. Ha! they shall see what I'll do this night; the priest won't escape with his life.'

All right!

Midnight came. The Gypsy went to the church, lit all the lights that were in the church. The cook goes to look out. 'My God! what's the matter? the whole church is lighted up.'

She goes to the priest, wakes him up. 'Get up! Let's go and see what it is. The whole church is blazing inside. What ever is it?'

The priest was in a great fright. He pulled on his vestment, and went to the church to see. The Gypsy chants like a priest performing service in the great church where the greatest folks go to service. 'Oh!' the Gypsy was chanting, 'O God, he who is a sinful man, for him am I come; him who takes so much money with him will I fetch to Paradise, and there it shall be well with him.'

When the gentleman heard that, he went home, and got all the money he had in the house.

All right!

The priest came back to the church. The Gypsy chants to him to make haste, for sooner or later the end of all things approaches. Straightway the Gypsy opened the sack, and the priest got into it. The Gypsy took all the priest's money, and hid it in his pocket.

'Good! now you are mine.'

When he closed the sack, the priest was in a great fright. 'My God! what will become of me? I know not what sort of a being that is, whether God Himself or an angel.'

The Gypsy straightway drags the priest down the steps. The priest cries that it hurts him, that he should go gently with him, for he is all broken already; that half an hour of that will kill him, for his bones are all broken already.

Well, he dragged him along the nave of the church, and pitched him down before the door; and he put a lot of thorns there to run into the priest's flesh. He dragged him backwards and forwards through the thorns, and the thorns stuck into him. When the Gypsy saw that the priest was more dead than alive, he opened the sack, and left him there.

The Gypsy went home, and threw off his disguise, and put it on the fire, that no one might say he had done the deed. The Gypsy had more than eight hundred silver pieces. So he and his wife and his children were glad that they had such a lot of money; and if the Gypsy has not died with his wife and his children, perhaps he is living still.

In the morning when the sexton comes to ring the bell, he sees a sack in front of the church. The priest was quite dead. When he opened it and saw the priest, he was in a great fright. 'What on earth took our priest in there?' He runs into the town, made a great outcry, that so and so has happened. The poor folks came and the gentry to see what was up: all the candles in the church were burning. So they buried the parson decently. If he is not rotten he is whole. May the devils still be eating him. I was there, and heard everything that happened.'


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE THREE PRINCESSES AND THE UNCLEAN SPIRIT
There was a king; and from youth to old age he had no son. In his old age three daughters were born to him. And the very morning of their birth the Unclean Spirit came and took them, the three maidens. And he fought to win a woman, the Serpent-Maiden; and half his moustache turned white, and half all the hair on his head, for the sake of the Serpent-Maiden. Time passed by, and he had no son; and his daughters the Unclean Spirit had carried away.

Then he took and thought. 'What am I to do, wife? I will go for three years (sic); and, when I return, let me find a son born of you. If in a year's time I find not one, I will kill you.'

He went and journeyed a year and a day. His wife took and thought. As she was a-thinking, a man went by with apples: whoso eats one of his apples shall conceive. Then she went, and took an apple, and ate the apple, and she conceived. The time came that she should bring forth. And she brought forth a son, and called his name Cosmas. So her king came that night, and sent a messenger to ask his wife.

She said, 'Your bidding is fulfilled.'

Then he went in, and, when he saw the lad, his heart was full.

And the time came when the lad grew big, and he looked the very picture of his father. The time came that his father died. By that time he felt himself a man, and he put forth his little finger, and lifted the palace up. Then he came back from hunting, and he lifted the foundation of the palace, and told his mother to place her breast beneath it. Then his mother placed her breast beneath the foundation, and he left it pressing upon her. Then she cried aloud.

The lad said to her, 'Mother, tell me, why was my father's moustache half white?'

Then she said to him, 'Why, darling, your father fought nine years to win the Serpent-Maiden, and never won her.'

Then he asked, 'And have I no brother?'

'No,' she said; 'but you have three sisters, and the Unclean Spirit carried them away.'

And he asked, 'Whither did he carry them?'

Then she said he had carried them to the Land of the Setting Sun.

Then he took his father's saddle and his bridle and likewise his father's colt, and set out in quest of his sisters, and arrived at his sister's house, and hurled his mace, and smashed the plum-trees.

Then his sister came out and said to him, 'Why have you smashed the plum-trees? For the Unclean Spirit will come and kill you.'

Then he said, 'I would not have you think ill of me; but kindly come and give me a draught of wine and a morsel of bread.'

Then she brought bread and wine. As she was handing him the bread and wine, she noticed her father's colt, and recognised it. Then she said, 'This must be my father's horse.'

Take notice then that I also am his.'

Then she fell on his neck, and he on hers.

Then she said to him, 'My brother, the Unclean Spirit will come from the Twelfth Region. And he will come and destroy you.'

Then the Unclean Spirit came, and hurled his mace; and it opened twelve doors, and hung itself on its peg. Then Cosmas took it, and hurled it twelve regions away from him. Then the Unclean Spirit took it, and came home with it in his hand, and asked, 'Wife, I smell mortal man?'

(Meanwhile she had turned her brother into an ear-ring, and put him in her ear.)

Then she said, 'You're for ever eating corpses, and are meaning to eat me, too, for I also am mortal.'

Then he said to her, 'Don't tell lies; my brother-in-law has come.'

'Well, then, and if your brother-in-law has come, will you eat him?'

Then he said, 'I will not.'

'Swear it on your sword that you will not eat him.'

Then she took him out of her ear, and set him at table. He ate at table with the Unclean Spirit.

Then the lad went outside, 1 and creeps into the fetlock of his colt, and hid himself there. Then the Unclean Spirit arose, and hunted everywhere, and failed to light on him. And he set his bugle to his mouth, and blew a blast, and summoned all the birds upon the horse, and they searched every hair of the horse. And just as he was coming to the fetlock, then the cocks crowed, and he fell.

Cosmas came forth, and went to him. 'Good day, brother-in-law.'

Then he asked him, 'Where were you?'

'Why, I was in the hay, before the horse.'

Then Cosmas took leave of them, and went to his other sisters, and did with them just as with this one.

Then his little sister asked him, 'Where are you going, my brother?'

'I am going to tend the white mare, and get one of her colts, and I am going to win the Serpent-Maiden.'

Then she said to him, 'Go, my brother, and if you get the colt, come to me.'

He went.

Now some peasants were hunting a wolf to slay it. The wolf said, 'Cosmas, don't abandon me. Send the peasants the wrong way, that they may not kill me; and take one of my hairs, 2 and put it in your pocket. And whenever you think of me, there I am, wherever you may be.'

Going further, he came on a crow that had broken its wing, and it said, 'Don't pass me by, Cosmas; bind my wing up; and I will give you a feather to put in your pocket, and whenever you are in any difficulty, I'll be with you.'

Going still further, he came on a fish, which said, 'Cosmas, don't pass me by. Tie me to your horse's tail, and put me in the water, for I will do you much good.'

He did so, and put it in the water.

Then he came to the old woman who owned the white mare; and she sat before her door; and he said to her, 'Will you give me a colt of the white mare, old one?'

The old wife said, 'If you can find her three days running, one of her colts is yours. But if you can't find her, I will cut off your head, and stick it on yonder stake.'

'I'll find her,' he said.

And she gave him the white mare, and away he went with her to try and find her. So the mare ran in among the sheep, and took and hid herself in the earth. And the lad arose and searched for the mare, and failed to light on her. And the wolf came into his mind; and he thought of him.

And the wolf came and asked him, 'What's the matter, lad?'

He said, 'I can't find the white mare.'

The wolf said, 'Do you see this. one, the biggest of the sheep? that is she. Go, and give her a taste of the stick.'

So the lad took and called her, and she became a horse. And he went with her to the old woman.

And the old woman said, You have two more days.'

'All right, old lady,' said the lad.

So next day also he took and went off with the mare, to try and find her. (The old woman had thrashed the mare for not hiding herself properly, so that he could not have found her. And the white mare had said, 'Forgive me, old woman. This time I will hide in the clouds, and he never will find me.')

So the lad went off with her, to try and find her; and she went into the clouds. So the lad set to work, and searched from morning till noon. And the crow came into his mind; and, as he thought of it, the crow came and asked him, 'What's the matter, lad?'

'Why, I have lost the white mare, and cannot light on her.'

So the crow summoned all the crows, and they searched upon every side, till they lighted on her. So they took her in their beaks, and brought her to the lad. So the lad took her, and led her to the old woman.

'You have one day more,' said the old woman.

So the day came when the lad had to find the mare once more. (That night the old woman had thrashed the white mare and pretty nigh killed it. And the mare had said to the old woman, 'If he lights on me this time, old woman, you may know I have burst, for I will go right into the sea.)

So when the lad departed with her, she went into the sea. And the lad searched for her, and. it wanted but little of night. And the fish came into his mind. So the fish emerged before him and said, 'What's the matter, lad?'

'I don't know where the white mare has gone to.'

And the fish went and summoned all the fishes; and they gave up the white mare with her colt behind her. And the lad took her. He went with her to the old wife, and she said to him, 'Take, deary, whichever pleases you.'

The lad chose the youngest colt.

And the old wife said, 'Don't take that one, my lad; it isn't a good one. Take a handsomer.'

And the lad said, 'Let be.'

And the lad went further; and the colt turned a somersault, 1 and became golden, with twenty-and-four wings. And the Serpent had none like his. And he went to his sisters, and took the three of them, and took too the Serpent-Maiden, and went with them home. Neither the Unclean Spirit nor the dragon could catch him. And he went home. So he made a marriage; and they ate and drank. And I left them there, and came and told my tale to your lordships.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE WATCHMAKER
There was once a poor lad. He took the road, went to find himself a master. He met a priest on the road. Where are you going, my lad?'

'I am going to find myself a master.'

'Mine's the very place for you, my lad, for I've another lad like you, and I have six oxen and a plough. Do you enter my service and plough all this field.'

The lad arose, and took the plough and the oxen, and went into the fields and ploughed two days. Luck 1 and the Ogre came to him. And the Ogre said to Luck, 'Go for him.' Luck didn't want to go for him; only the Ogre went. When the Ogre went for him, he laid himself down on his back, and unlaced his boots, and took to flight across the plain.

The other lad shouted after him, 'Don't go, brother; don't go, brother.'

'Bah! God blast your plough and you as well.'

Then he came to a city of the size of Bucharest. Presently he arrived at a watchmaker's shop. And he leaned his elbows on the shop-board and watched the prentices at their work. Then one of them asked him, 'Why do you sit there hungry?'

'He said, 'Because I like to watch you working.'

Then the master came out and said, 'Here, my lad, I will hire you for three years, and will show you all that I am master of. For a year and a day,' he continued, 'you will have nothing to do but chop wood, and feed the oven fire, and sit with your elbows on the table, and watch the prentices at their work.'

Now the watchmaker had had a clock of the emperor's fifteen years, and no one could be found to repair it; he had fetched watchmakers from Paris and Vienna, and not one of them had managed it. The time came when the emperor offered the half of his kingdom to whoso should repair it; one and all they failed. The clock had twenty-four tunes in it. And as it played, the emperor grew young again. Easter Sunday came; and the watchmaker went to church with his prentices. Only the old wife and the lad stayed behind. The lad chopped the wood up quickly, and went back to the table that they did their work at. He never touched one of the little watches, but he took the big clock, and set it on the table. He took out two of its pipes, and cleaned them, and put them back in their place; then the four-and-twenty tunes began to play, and the clock to go. Then the lad hid himself for fear; and all the people came out of the church when they heard the tunes playing.

The watchmaker, too, came home, and said, 'Mother, who did me this kindness, and repaired the clock?'

His mother said, 'Only the lad, dear, went near the table.'

And he sought him and found him sitting in the stable. He took him in his arms: 'My lad, you were my master, and I never knew it, but set you to chop wood on Easter Day.' Then he sent for three tailors, and they made him three fine suits of clothes. Next day he ordered a carriage with four fine horses; and he took the clock in his arms, and went off to the emperor. The emperor, when he heard it, came down from his throne, and took his clock in his arms and grew young. Then he said to the watchmaker, 'Bring me him who mended the clock.'

He said, 'I mended it.'

'Don't tell me it was you. Go and bring me him who mended it.'

He went then and brought the lad.

The emperor said, 'Go, give the watchmaker three purses of ducats; but the lad you shall have no more, for I mean to give him ten thousand ducats a year, just to stay here and mind the clock and repair it when it goes wrong.'

So the lad dwelt there thirteen years.

The emperor had a grown-up daughter, and he proposed to find a husband for her. She wrote a letter, and gave it to her father. And what did she put in the letter? She put this: 'Father, I am minded to feign to be dumb; and whoso is able to make me speak, I will be his.'

Then the emperor made a proclamation throughout the world: 'He who is able to make my daughter speak shall get her to wife; and whoso fails him will I kill.'

Then many suitors came, but not one of them made her speak. And the emperor killed them all, and by and by no one more came.

Now the lad, the watchmaker, went to the emperor, and said, 'Emperor, let me also go to the maiden, to see if I cannot make her speak.'

'Well, this is how it stands, my lad. Haven't you seen the proclamation on the table, how I have sworn to kill whoever fails to make her speak?'

'Well, kill me also, Emperor, if I too fail.'

'In that case, go to her.'

The lad dressed himself bravely, and went into her chamber. She was sewing at her frame. When the lad entered, he said, 'Good-day, you rogue.'

Thank you, watchmaker. Well, sit you down since you have come, and take a bite.'

'Well, all right, you rogue.'

He only was speaking. 1 Then he tarried no longer, but came out and said, 'Good-night, rogue.'

'Farewell, watchmaker.'

Next evening the emperor summoned him, to kill him. But the lad said, 'Let me go one more night.' Then the lad went again, and said, 'Good-evening, rogue.'

'Welcome, watchmaker. And since you have come, brother, pray sit down to table.'

Only he spoke, so at last he said, 'Good-night, rogue.'

'Farewell, watchmaker.'

Next night the emperor summoned him. 'I must kill you now, for you have reached your allotted term.'

Then said the lad, 'Do you know, emperor, that there is thrice forgiveness for a man?'

'Then go to-night, too.'

Then the lad went that night, and said, 'How do you do, rogue?'

'Thank you, watchmaker. Since you have come, sit at table.'

'So I will, rogue. And see you this knife in my hand? I mean to cut you in pieces if you will not answer my question.' And why should I not answer it, watchmaker?'

'Well, rogue, know you the princess?'

'And how should I not know her?'

'And the three princes, know you them?'

'I know them, watchmaker.'

'Well and good, if you know them. The three brothers had an intrigue with the princess. They knew not that the three had to do with her. But what did the maiden? She knew they were brothers. The eldest came at nightfall, and she set him down to table and he ate. Then she lay with him and shut him up in a chamber. The middle one came at midnight, and she lay with him also and shut him up in another chamber. And that same night came the youngest, and she lay with him too. Then at daybreak she let them all out, and they sprang to slay one another, the three brothers. The maiden said, "Hold, brothers, do not slay one another, but go home and take each of you to himself ten thousand ducats, and go into three cities; and his I will become who brings me the finest piece of workmanship." So the eldest journeyed to Bucharest, and there found a beautiful mirror. Now look you what kind of mirror it was. "Here, merchant, 1 what is the price of your mirror?" "Ten thousand ducats, my lad." "Indeed, is that not very dear, brother?" "But mark you what kind of mirror it is. You look in it and you can see both the dead and the living therein." Now let's have a look at the middle brother. He went to another city and found a robe. "You, merchant, what is the price of this robe?" "Ten thousand ducats, my son."'

'What are you talking about, watchmaker? A robe cost ten thousand ducats!' 1

'But look you, you rogue, what sort of robe it is. For when you step on it, it will carry you whither you will. So you may fancy he cries "Done!" Meanwhile the youngest also arrived in a city and found a Jew, and bought an apple from him. And the apple was such that when a dead man ate it he revived. He took it and came to his brothers. And when they were all come home they saw their sweet-heart dead. And they gave her the apple to eat and she arose. And whom then did she choose? She chose the youngest. What do you say?'

And the emperor's daughter spoke. And the watchmaker took her to wife. And they made a marriage.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE PRINCE AND THE WIZARD
There was a king, and he had an only son. Now, that lad was heroic, nought-heeding. And he set out in quest of heroic achievements. And he went a long time nought-heeding. And he came to a forest, and lay down to sleep in the shadow of a tree, and slept. Then he saw a dream, that he arises and goes to the hill where the dragon's horses are, and that if you 1 keep straight on you will come to the man with no kidneys, screaming and roaring. So he arose and departed, and came to the man with no kidneys. And when he came there, he asked him, 'Mercy! what are you screaming for?'

He said, 'Why, a wizard has taken my kidneys, and has left me here in the road as you see me.'

Then the lad said to him, 'Wait a bit longer till I return from somewhere.'

And he left him, and journeyed three more days and three nights. And he came to that hill, and sat down, and ate, and rested. And he arose and went to the hill. And the horses, when they saw him, ran to eat him. And the lad said, 'Do not eat me, for I will give you pearly hay 1 and fresh water.'

Then the horses said, 'Be our master. But see you do as you've promised.'

The lad said, 'Horses, if I don't, why, eat me and slay me.'

So he took them and departed with them home. And he put them in the stable, and gave them fresh water and pearly hay. And he mounted the smallest horse, and set out for the man with no kidneys, and found him there. And he asked him what was the name of the wizard who had taken his kidneys.

'What his name is I know not, but I do know where he is gone to. He is gone to the other world.'

Then the lad took and went a long time nought-heeding, and came to the edge of the earth, and let himself down, and came to the other world. And he went to the wizard's there, and said, 'Come forth, O wizard, that I may see the sort of man you are.'

So when the wizard heard, he came forth to eat him and slay him. Then the lad took his heroic club and his sabre; and the instant he hurled his club, the wizard's hands were bound behind his back. And the lad said to him, 'Here, you wizard, tell quick, my brother's kidneys, or I slay thee this very hour.'

And the wizard said, 'They are there in a jar. Go and get them.'

And the lad said, 'And when I've got them, what am I to do with them?'

The wizard said, 'Why, when you've got them, put them in water and give him them to drink.'

Then the lad went and took them, and departed to him.

And he put the kidneys in water, and gave him to drink, and he drank. And when he had drunk he was whole. And he took the lad, and kissed him, and said, 'Be my brother till my death or thine, and so too in the world to come.'

So they became brothers. And having done so, they took and journeyed in quest of heroic achievements. So they set out and slew every man that they found in their road. Then the man who had had no kidneys said he was going after the wizard, and would pass to the other world. Then they took and went there to the edge of the earth, and let themselves in. And they came there, and went to the wizard. And when they got there, how they set themselves to fight, and fought with him two whole days. Then when the lad, his brother, took and hurled his club, the wizard's hands were bound behind his back. And he cut his throat, and took his houses, made them two apples. 1

And they went further, and came on a certain house, and there were three maidens. And the lad hurled his club, and carried away half their house. And when the maidens saw that, they came out, and saw them coming. And they flung a comb on their path, and it became a forest--no needle could thread it. So when the lad saw that, he flung his club and his sabre. And the sabre cut and the club battered. And it cut all the forest till nothing was left.

And when the maidens saw that they had felled the forest, they flung a whetstone, and it became a fortress of stone, so that there was no getting further. And he flung the club, and demolished the stone, and made dust of it. And when the maidens saw that they had demolished the stone, they flung a mirror before them, and it became a lake, and there was no getting over. And the lad flung his sabre, and it cleft the water, and they passed through, and went there to the maidens. When they came there they said, 'And what were you playing your cantrips on us for, maidens?'

Then the maidens said, 'Why, lad, we thought that you were coming to kill us.'

Then the lad shook hands with them, the three sisters, and said to them, 'There, maidens, and will you have us?'

And they took them to wife--one for himself, and one for him who had lost his kidneys, and one they gave to another lad. And he went with them home. And they made a marriage.

And I came away, and I have told the story.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

APPLES OF PREGNANCY
There were where there were a king and a queen. Now for sixteen years that king and that queen had had no sons or daughters. So he thought they would never have any. And he was always weeping and lamenting, for what would become of them without any children? Then the king said to the queen, 'O queen, I will go away and leave you, and if I do not find a son born of you by my return, know that either I will kill you with my own hands, or I will send you away, and live no longer with you.'

Then another king sent a challenge to him to go and fight, for, if he goes not, he will come and slay him on his throne. Then the king said to his queen, 'Here, O queen, is a challenge come for me to go and fight. If I had had a son, would he not have gone, and I have remained at home?'

She said, 'How can I help it, O king, if God has not chosen to give us any sons? What can I do?'

He said, 'Prate not to me of God. If I come and don't find a son born of you, I shall kill you.'

And the king departed.

Then the holy God and St. Peter fell to discussing what they should do for the queen. So God said to Peter, 'Here, you Peter, go down with this apple, and pass before her window, and cry, "I have an apple, and whoso eats of it will conceive." She will hear you. For it were a pity, Peter, for the king to come and kill her.'

So St. Peter took the apple, and came down, and did as God had told him. He cried in front of the queen's window. She heard him, and came out, and called him to her, and asked, 'How much do you want for that apple, my man?'

He said, 'I want much; give me a purse of money.'

And the queen took the purse of money, and gave it him, and took the apple and ate it. And when she had eaten it, she conceived. And St. Peter left her the purse of money there. So the time drew near for her to bear a child. And the very day that she brought forth her son, his father came from the war, and he had won the fight. So when he came home and heard that the queen had borne him a son, he went to the wine-shop and drank till he was drunk. And as he was coming home from the wine-shop, he reached the door, and fell down, and died. Then the boy heard it, and rose up out of his mother's arms, and went to the vintner, and killed him with a blow. And he came home. And the people, the nobles, beheld him, what a hero he was, and wondered at him. But an evil eye fell on him, and for three days he took to his bed. And he died of the evil eye.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE GOLDEN CHILDREN
There were three princesses, and they vaunted themselves before the three princes. One vaunted that she will make him a golden boy and girl. And one vaunted that she will feed his army with one crust of bread. And one vaunted that she will clothe the whole army with a single spindleful of thread. The time came that the princes took the three maidens. So she who had vaunted that she will bear the golden boy and girl, the time came that she grew big with child, and she fell on the hearth in the birth-pangs. The midwife came and his mother, and she brought forth a golden boy and girl. And her man was not there. And the midwife and his mother took a dog and a bitch, and put them beneath her. And they took the boy and the girl, and the midwife threw them into the river. And they went floating on the river, and a monk found them.

So their father went a-hunting, and their father found the lad. 'Let me kiss you.' For, he thought, My wife said she would bear a golden lad and girl like this. And he came home and fell sick; and the midwife noticed it and his mother.

The midwife asked him, 'What ails you?'

He said, 'I am sick, because I have seen a lad like my wife said she would bear me.'

Then she sent for the children, did his mother; and the monk brought them; and she asked him, 'Where did you get those children?'

He said, 'I found them both floating on the river.'

And the king saw it must be his children; his heart yearned towards them. So the king called the monk, and asked him, 'Where did you get those children?'

He said, 'I found them floating on the river.'

He brought the monk to his mother and the midwife, and said, 'Behold, mother, my children.'

She repented and said, 'So it is.' She said, 'Yes, darling, the midwife put them in a box, and threw them into the water.'

Then he kindled the furnace, and cast both his mother and also the midwife into the furnace. And he burnt them; and so they made atonement. He gathered all the kings together, for joy that he had found his children. Away I came, the tale have told.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE TWO CHILDREN
Somewhere there was a hunter's son, a soldier; and there was also a shoemaker's daughter. She had a dream that if he took her to wife, and if she fell pregnant by him, she would bring forth twins--the boy with a golden star upon his breast, and the girl with a golden star upon the brow. And he presently took her to wife. And she was poor, that shoemaker's daughter; and he was rich. So his parents did not like her for a daughter-in-law. She became with child to him; and he went off to serve as a soldier. Within a year she brought forth. When that befell, she had twins exactly as she had said. She bore a boy and a girl; the boy had a golden star upon his breast, and the girl had a golden star upon her brow. But his parents threw the twins into diamond chests, wrote a label for each of them, and put it in the chest. Then they let them swim away down the Vah river.

Then my God so ordered it, that there were two fishers, catching fish. They saw those chests come swimming down the river; they laid hold of both of them. When they had done so, they opened the chests, and there were the children alive, and on each was the label with writing. The fishers took them up, and went straight to the church to baptize them.

So those children lived to their eighth year, and went already to school. And the fishers had also children of their own, and used to beat them, those foundlings. He, the boy, was called Jankos; and she, Marishka:

And Marishka said to Jankos, 'Let us go, Jankos mine, somewhere into the world.'

Then they went into a forest, there spent the night. There they made a fire, and Marishka fell into a slumber, whilst he, Jankos, kept up the fire. There came a very old stranger to him, and he says to him, says that stranger, 'Come with me, Jankos, I will give you plenty of money.'

He brought him into a vault; there a stone door opened before him; the vault was full, brim full of money. Jankos took two armfuls of money. It was my God who was there with him, and showed him the money. He took as much as he could carry, then returned to Marishka. Marishka was up already and awake; she was weeping--'Where, then, is Jankos?'

Jankos calls to her, 'Fear not, I am here; I am bringing you plenty of money.'

My God had told him to take as much money as he wants; the door will always be open to him. Then they, Jankos and Marishka, went to a city; he bought clothes for himself and for her, and bought himself a fine house. Then he bought also horses and a small carriage. Then he went to the vault for that money, and helped himself again. With the shovel he flung it on the carriage; then he returned home with so much money that he didn't know what to do with it.

Then he ordered a band to play music, and arranged for a ball. Then he invited all the gentry in that country, invited all of them; and his parents too came. This he did that he might find out who were his parents. Right enough they came; and he, Jankos, at once knew his mother--my God had ordained it, that he at once should know her. Then he asks his mother, 1 does Jankos, what a man deserved who ruins two souls, and is himself alive.

And she says, the old lady, 'Such a one deserves nothing better than to have light set to the fagot-pile, and himself pitched into the fire.'

That was just what they did to them, pitched them into the fire; and he remained there with Marishka. And the gentleman cried then, 'Hurrah! bravo! that's capital.'


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE PRINCE, HIS COMRADE & NASTASA THE FAIR
There was an emperor with an only son; and he put him to school, to learn to read. And he said to his father, 'Father, find me a comrade, for I'm tired of going to school.' The emperor summoned his servants, and sent them out into the world to find a boy, and gave them a carriageful of ducats, and described what he was to be like, and how old. So they traversed all the world, and found a boy, and gave a carriageful of ducats for him, and brought him to the emperor. The emperor clothed him, and put him to the school; and he was the better scholar of the two.

There was an empress, the lovely Nastasa. A virgin she, who commanded her army. And she had a horse, which twelve men led forth from the stable; and she had a sword, which twelve more men hung on its peg. And princes came to seek her, and she said, 'He who shall mount my horse, him will I marry, and he who shall brandish my sword.' And when they led forth the steed, and the suitors beheld it, they feared, and departed home.

The emperor's son said, 'Father, I will go to Nastasa the Fair, to woo her'; and he said, 'Come with me, brother.' Their father gave them two horses, and gave them plenty of ducats; and they set out to Nastasa the Fair. And night came upon them, and they rested and made a fire.

And the emperor's son said, 'If I had Nastasa the Fair here, I would stretch myself by her side; and if her horse were here, what a rattling I'd give him; and if her sword were here, I would brandish it.'

And his brother said, 'All the same, you've got to feed swine.'

And in the morning they journey till night, and at night they rested again. Again he said, 'If I had Nastasa the Fair here, I would stretch myself by her side; and if her horse were here, I would rattle him; and if her sword were here, I would brandish it.'

'Brother, you've got to feed swine.'

He cut off his head with his sword, and went onward. And two Huculs 1 came, and put his head on again, and sprinkled the water of life. And he arose, and mounted his horse, and gave each of the Huculs a handful of ducats. And he went after his brother, and caught him up on the road. And they journeyed till night, and he said to his brother, Brother, if you will hearken to me, it will go well with you.'

'I will, brother.' He came to Nastasa the Fair.

What have you come for?'

'We have come to demand your hand.'

And she said, 'Good, but will you mount my steed?'

'I will.'

She cried to her servants, 'Bring forth the steed.'

Twelve men brought him forth; the comrade mounted him. The horse flew up aloft with him, to cast him down. And he took his club, and kept knocking him over the head.

The horse said, 'Don't kill me.'

'Let yourself gently down with me, and fall beneath me, and I will take you by the tail and drag you along the ground, that she may see how I treat you.'

He cried aloud, 'What a poor, wretched horse you have given me. 1 Bring the sword, that I brandish it.'

Twelve men brought the sword; he brandished it, and flung it to the Ninth Region. There was Paul the Wild; he was nailed to the roof by the palms of his hands. And thither he flung the sword; it cut off his hands, and he fled away.

They summoned the prince to table to eat, and set him at table, and twelve servants ate with him. They kept squeezing him, and he said, 'I'll step outside into the fresh air.' He went out, and said to his brother, 'Come, do you sit here, for I'm off.'

So he sat there in their midst, and they kept squeezing him. And he took his club, and began to lay about with it. And he said, 'This is your way of showing one honour.' They fled and departed.

At nightfall now it grew dark, and Nastasa the Fair called the prince to her. He went to her. She set her foot on him, and picked him up, and he was like to die.

And he said, 'Let me go into the fresh air.'

She said, 'Go.'

He went out, and said to his brother, 'Stay you here, for I'm off.'

And he went and lay down beside her. She set her foot on him. He took his club and thrashed her with it, so that he left in her only the strength of a mere woman.

He went out, went to his brother. 'Well, brother, now you can go, and don't be frightened; but, when you come to her, give her a slap.'

He went to her, gave her a slap, and slept beside her. In the morning they went out for a walk, and she said to him, 'My lord, what a thrashing you gave me! yet when you came back you kissed me.'

And he said to her, 'I didn't kiss you, I gave you a slap.'

'Who then was it thrashed me?'

'My brother.'

She said not a word.

The brother slept by himself in another room. And she took the sword and cut off his feet. He made himself a winged cart; it ran a mile when he gave it a shove. And he found Paul the Wild, and said, 'Where are you going to, brother?'

'I am going into the world to get my living, for I have no hands.'

'Ha! let's become Brothers of the Cross, 1 and do you yoke yourself to the cart, and draw it gently, for you have feet.'

They went a-begging, and went into the woods and found a house, and took up their abode in it. And they went into a city and begged. A girl came to give him an alms; and he caught her, and threw her into the cart, and fled with her into the forest, there where their house was. And they swore they would not commit sin with her. The devil came, and lay with her. And they heard, and arose in the morning.

And Dorohýj Kúpec 2 asked, 'You swore. Why then did you go in to her and commit sin?'

'It wasn't me, brother, for I too heard, and I thought it was you.'

'He'll come this night, and do you take me in the stumps of your hands, and fling me on to them; I'll seize him, whoever he is.'

At night he came to her, and lay with her. They heard, and Paul took him and flung him on to them. He seized the devil, and they lit the candle, and began to beat him. And he prayed them not to, 'for I will restore you your feet, and likewise him his hands.' In the morning they bound him by the neck, and led him to a spring.

'Put your feet in the spring.'

He put his feet in the spring, and his feet became as they were before. And Paul put his hands in, and his hands were likewise restored. And Dorohýj Kúpec put some of the water of life in one pail, and some of the water of death in another. And he came back to their house; and they made a fire, put a fagot of wood on the fire, and burnt the devil, and flung his ashes to the wind. And Dorohýj Kúpec said, 'Now, brother, do you take that girl to yourself, and live with her, for I will go to my brother.'

He set out, and went to his brother, and found his brother by the roadside feeding swine.

'Well, do you mind my telling you, brother, you'd come to feed swine? Do you put on my clothes, and give me yours, for I'll turn swineherd, and do you stay behind.'

He took and drove the swine home, and she cried, 'Why have you driven the swine home so soon?'

The swine went into the sty, and one wouldn't go; and he took a cudgel and beat it so that it died. And when Nastasa the Fair saw that, she fled into the palace, for this is Dorohýj Kúpec.'

He followed her into the palace, and said to her, 'Good day to you, sister-in-law.'

'Thanks,' said she.

He caught her by the hand and dragged her out, and cut her all in pieces, and made three heaps of them; and two heaps he gave to the dogs, and they devoured them. And the rest of her he gathered into a single heap, and made a woman, and sprinkled her with the water of death, and she joined together; and sprinkled her with the water of life, and she arose.

'Take her, brother; now you may live with her, for now she has no great strength. I will go home,' said Dorohýj Kúpec.

And home he went.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE GYPSY AND THE DRAGON
There were a Gypsy and a shepherd, who tended his sheep. Every night two of the shepherd's sheep went a-missing, or even three. The peasant came to his gossip, the Gypsy, who asks him, 'Hallo! gossip, what's up with you, that you're so sorrowful?'

The peasant says to the Gypsy, 'Ah! how should I not be sorrowful, when some one--I know not who--does me grievous harm?'

'All right. I'll help you there, for I know fine who it is. To-night let your wife make me two big cheeses, the size of that; and let her bake me some nice fine dough for supper. I'll come and sup with you to-night. Then I'll go and look after your sheep.'

All right! The Gypsy went and had a fine blow-out at the peasant's. Night came, and the Gypsy went off to the sheep. And the cheese he put in his pocket, and in his hand he took an iron bar weighing three hundredweight, besides which he made himself quite a light wooden rod. And off he went to the sheepfold. There was nobody there but the shepherd's man.

'Go you home, my lad,' says the Gypsy, 'and I'll stop here.'

Midnight came. The Gypsy made himself a big fire, and straightway the dragon comes to the Gypsy by the fire.

He said to him, 'Wait a bit. I'll give it your mother for this; 1 what are you wanting here?'

'Just wanting to see if you are such a strong chap, though you do eat three sheep every night.'

He was terrified.

'Sit down beside me by the fire, and let's just have a little trial of strength, to see which of us is the stronger. Do you throw this stick so high up in the air that it never falls down again, but stays there.' (It was the bar that weighed three hundredweight.)

The dragon throws, threw it so high, that then and there it remained somewhere or other up in the sky. 'Now,' says the dragon to the Gypsy, 'now do you throw, as I threw.'

The Gypsy threw--it was the little light wooden stick--threw it somewhere or other behind him, so that the dragon couldn't see where he threw it, but he fancied he had thrown it where he had thrown his own.

'Well, all right! Let's sit down, and see whether you really are a clever chap. Just take this stone and squeeze it so that the water runs out of it, and the blood, like this.' The Gypsy took the cheese; he squeezed it till the water ran out of it; then he said to the dragon, 'Do you take it now and squeeze.'

He handed him a stone, and the dragon kept squeezing and squeezing till the blood streamed from his hand. 'I see plainly,' he said to the Gypsy, 'you're a better man than I.'

'Well, take me now on your back, and carry me to your blind mother.'

They came to his blind mother. Fear seized her, for where did one ever hear the like of that--the dragon to carry the Gypsy on his back.

'Now, you'll give me just whatever I want.'

'Fear not. I will give you as much money as you can carry, and as much food as you want, both to eat and to drink; only let me live and my mother. And I'll never go after the sheep any more.'

'Well and good. I could kill you this moment, and your blind mother too. Then swear to me that you will go no more to that peasant's to devour his sheep.'

Straightway he swore to him, that indeed he would go no more.

'Now you must give me money, both gold and silver, and then you must take me on your back and carry me home.'

Well and good. He gave him the money, and took him on his back, and carried home the Gypsy and the money. The Gypsy's wife sees them. 'My God! What's up?' And the children-he had plenty--came running out. The dragon was dreadfully frightened and ran off. But he flung down the Gypsy's money and left it there. The Gypsy was so rich there was not his equal. He was just like a gentle-man. And if he is not dead, he is still living, with his wife and children.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE SEER
They say that there was an emperor, and he had three sons. And he gave a ball; all Bukowina came to it. And a mist descended, and there came a dragon, and caught up the empress, and carried her into the forests to a mountain, and set her down on the earth. There in the earth was a palace. Now after the ball the men departed home.

And the youngest son was a seer; and his elder brothers said he was mad. Said the youngest, 'Let us go after our mother, and seek for her in Bukowina.' The three set out, and they came to a place where three roads met. And the youngest said, 'Brothers, which road will you go?'

And the eldest said, 'I will keep straight on.'

And the middle one went to the right, and the youngest to the left. The eldest one went into the towns, and the middle one into the villages, and the youngest into the forests. They had gone a bit when the youngest turned back and cried, 'Come here. How are we to know who has found our mother? Let us buy three trumpets, and whoever finds her must straightway blow a blast, and we shall hear him, and return home.'

The youngest went into the forests. And he was hungry, and he found an apple-tree with apples, and he ate an apple, and two horns grew. And he said, 'What God has given me I will bear.' And he went onward, and crossed a stream, and the flesh fell away from him. And he kept saying,' What God has given me I will bear. Thanks be to God.' And he went further, and found another apple-tree. And he said, 'I will eat one more apple, even though two more horns should grow.' When he ate it the horns dropped off. And he went further, and again found a stream. And he said, 'God, the flesh has fallen from me, now will my bones waste away; but even though they do, yet will I go.' And he crossed the stream; his flesh grew fairer than ever. And he went up into a mountain. There was a rock of stone in a spot bare of trees. And he reached out his hand, and moved it aside, and saw a hole in the earth. He put the rock back in its place, and went back and began to wind his horn.

His brothers heard him and came. 'Have you found my mother?'

'I have; come with me.'

And they went to the mountain to the rock of stone.

'Remove this rock from its place.'

'But we cannot.'

'Come, I will remove it.'

He put his little finger on it, and moved it aside. 1 'Hah!' said he, 'here is our mother. Who will let himself down?' And they said, 'Not I.'

The youngest said, 'Come with me into the forest, and we will strip off bark and make a rope.'

They did so, and they made a basket.

I will lower myself down, and when I jerk the rope haul me up.'

So he let himself down, and came to house No. 1. There he found an emperor's daughter, whom the dragon had brought and kept prisoner.

And she said, 'Why are you here? The dragon will kill you when he comes.'

And he asked her, 'Didn't the dragon bring an old lady here?'

And she said, 'I know not, but go to No. 2; there is my middle sister.'

He went to her; she too said, 'Why are you here? The dragon will kill you when he comes.'

And he asked, 'Didn't he bring an old lady?'

And she said, 'I know not, but go to No. 3; there is my youngest sister.'

She said, 'Why are you here? The dragon will kill you when he comes.'

And he asked, 'Didn't he bring an old lady here?' And she said, 'He did, to No. 4.'

He went to his mother, and she said, 'Why are you here? The dragon will kill you when he comes.'

And he said, 'Fear not, come with me.' And he led her, and put her in the basket, and said to her, 'Tell my brothers they've got to pull up three maidens.' He jerked the rope, and they hauled their mother up. He put the eldest girl in the basket, and they hauled her up; then the middle one, jerked the rope, and they hauled her up. And while they are hauling, he made the youngest swear that she will not marry 'till I come.' She swore that she will not marry till he comes; he put her also in the basket, jerked the rope, and they hauled her up.

And he found a stone, and put it in the basket, and jerked the rope. 'If they haul up the stone, they will also haul up me.' And they hauled it half-way up, and the rope broke, and they left him to perish, for they thought he was in the basket. And he began to weep. And he went into the palace where the dragon dwelt, and pulled out a box, and found a rusty ring. And he is cleaning it; out of it came a lord, and said, 'What do you want, master?'

'Carry me out into the world.'

And he took him up on his shoulders, and carried him out. And he took two pails of water. When he washed himself with one, his face was changed; and when with the other, it became as it was before. And he brought him to a tailor in his father's city.

And he washed himself with the water, and his face was changed. And he went to that tailor; and that tailor was in his father's employment. And he hired himself as a prentice to the tailor for a twelvemonth, just to watch the baby in another room. The tailor had twelve prentices. And the tailor did not recognise him, nor his brothers.

The eldest brother proposed to the youngest sister, whom the seer had saved from the dragon. And she said, 'No, I have sworn not to marry until my own one comes.' The middle son also proposed; she said, 'I will not, until my own one comes.'

So the eldest son married the eldest girl; the middle son married the middle girl; and they called the tailor to make them wedding garments, and gave him cloth.

And the emperor's son said, 'Give it me to make.'

'No, I won't, you wouldn't fit him properly.'

'Give it me. I'll pay the damage if I don't sew it right.'

The tailor gave it him, and he rubbed the ring. Out came a little lord, and said, 'What do you want, master?'

'Take this cloth, and go to my eldest brother, and take his measure, so that it mayn't be too wide, or too narrow, but just an exact fit. And sew it so that the thread mayn't show.'

And he sewed it so that one couldn't tell where the seam came. And in the morning he brought them to the tailor.

'Carry them to them.'

And when they saw them, they asked the tailor, 'Who made these clothes? For you never made so well before.'

'I've a new prentice made them.'

'Since the youngest would not have us, we'll give her to him, that he may work for us.'

They went and got married. After the wedding they called the prentice, called too the maiden, and bade her go to him.

She said, 'I will not,' for she did not know him.

The emperor's eldest son caught hold of her to thrash her.

She said, 'Go to him I will not.'

'You've got to.'

'Though you cut my throat, I won't.'

Said the youngest son, 'I'll tell you what, Prince, let me go with her into a side-room and talk with her.'

He took her aside, and washed himself with the other water, and his face became as it was. She knew him. 1

'Come, now I'll have you.'

He washed himself again with the first water, and his face was changed once more, and he went back to the emperor. And he asked her, 'Will you have him?'

'I will.'

'The wedding is to be in twelve days.'

And they called the old tailor, and commanded him, 'In twelve days' time be ready for the wedding.' And they departed home.

Six days are gone, and he takes no manner of trouble, but goes meanly as ever. Now ten are gone, and only two remain. The tailor called the bridegroom. 'And what shall we do, for there's nothing ready for the wedding?'

'Ah! don't fret, and fear not: God will provide.'

Now but one day remained; and he, the bridegroom, went forth, and rubbed the ring. And out came a little lord and asked him, 'What do you want, master?'

'In a day's time make me a three-story palace, and let it turn with the sun on a screw, and let the roof be of glass, and let there be water and fish there; the fish swimming and sporting in the roof, so that the lords may look at the roof, and marvel what magnificence is this. And let there he victuals and golden dishes and silver spoons, and one cup being drained and one cup filled.'

That day it was ready.

'And let me have a carriage and six horses, and a hundred soldiers for outriders, and two hundred on either side.'

On the morrow he started for the wedding, he from one place, and she from another; and they went to the church and were married, and came home. His brothers came and his father, and a heap of lords. And they drink and eat, and all kept looking at the roof.

When they had eaten and drunk, he asked the lords, What they would do to him who seeks to slay his brother?'

His brothers heard. 'Such a one merits death.'

Then he washed himself with the other water, and his face became as it was. Thus his brothers knew him. And he said, 'Good day to you, brothers. You fancied I had perished. You have pronounced your own doom. Come out with me, and toss your swords up in the air. If you acted fairly by me, it will fall before you, but if unfairly, it will fall on your head.'

The three of them tossed up their swords, and that of the youngest fell before him, but theirs both fell on their head, and they died.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

TROPSYN
There was a poor man, and he had four sons. And they went out to service, and went to a gentleman to thrash wheat. And they received so much wheat for a wage, and brought it to their father. 'Here, father, eat; we will go out to service again.' And they went again to a gentleman, who was to. give them each a horse at the year's end. And the youngest was called Tropsyn; and the gentleman made him his groom. And a mare brought forth a colt; and that colt said, 'Tropsyn, take me. The year is up now.'

The gentleman said, 'Choose your horses.'

So the three elder brothers chose good horses; but Tropsyn said, 'Give me this horse, master.'

'What will you do with it? it's so little.'

'So it may be.'

Tropsyn took it and departed; and the colt said, 'Let me go, Tropsyn, to my dam to suck.'

And he let it go, and it went to its dam, and came back a horse to terrify the world.

'Now mount me.'

He mounted, and the horse flew. He caught up his brothers, and his brothers asked him, 'Where did you get that horse from?'

'I killed a gentleman, and took his horse.'

'Let's push on, and escape.'

Night fell upon them as they were passing a meadow, and in that meadow they saw the light of a fire. They made for the light. It was an old woman's, and she was a witch, and had four daughters. And they went there, and went into the house; and Tropsyn said, 'Good-night.'

'Thank you.'

'Can you give us a night's lodging?'

'I'm not sure; my mother is not at home. When she comes you had better ask her.'

The mother came home. 'What are you wanting, young fellows?'

'We've come to demand your daughters in marriage.'

'Good.'

She made them a bed on the ground with its head to the threshold, and her daughters' with its head to the wall. And the old woman sharpened her sword to cut off their heads. And Tropsyn took his brothers' caps, and put them on the girls' heads. And the old woman arose, and kept feeling the caps, and keeps cutting off the heads, and killed her daughters.

Tropsyn arose, and led his brothers outside. 'Come, be off.' And he arose, Tropsyn; and the old woman had a golden bird in a cage; and Tropsyn said to the horse, 'I will take a feather of the bird.'

And the horse said, 'Don't.'

'Bah! I will.' And he took a feather, and put it in his pocket.

And they mounted their horses and rode away, and went to a city. There was a great lord, a count; and he asked them, 'Where are you going?'

'We are going to service.'

'Take service with me, then.'

And that lord was still unmarried. And they went to him, and he gave them each a place. One he set over the horses, and one he set over the oxen, and one he set over the swine; and Tropsyn he made coachman. Of a night Tropsyn stuck the feather in the wall, and it shone like a candle. And his brothers were angry, and went to their master. 'Master, Tropsyn has a feather, such that one needs no candle--of gold.'

The master called: 'Tropsyn, come here, bring me the feather.'

Tropsyn brought it, and gave it to his master. The master liked him better than ever, and the brothers went to the master, and said to him, 'Master, Tropsyn has said that he'll bring the bird alive.'

The master called Tropsyn. 'Tropsyn, bring me the bird. If you don't, I shall cut off your head.'

He went to his horse. 'What am I to do, horse, for the master has told me to bring the bird?'

'Fear not, Tropsyn; jump on my back.'

So he mounted the horse, and rode to the old woman's. And the horse said to him, 'Turn a somersault, 1 and you'll become a flea, and creep into her breast and bite her. And she'll fling off her smock, and do you go and take the bird.'

And he took the bird, and departed to his master; the master made him a lackey.

And there was in the Danube a lady, a virgin; and of a Sunday she would go out on the water in a boat. And his brothers came to their master and said, 'Master, Tropsyn boasts that he'll bring the lady from the bottom of the Danube.'

'Tropsyn, come here. What is this you've been boasting, that you'll bring me the lady?'

'I didn't.'

'You've got to, else I shall cut off your head.'

He went to his horse. 'What am I to do, horse, for how shall I bring her?'

And the horse said, 'Fear not, let him give you twelve hides and a jar of pitch, 2 and put them on me, and let him make you a small ship, not big, and let him put various drinks in the ship. And do you hide yourself behind the door. And she will come, and drink brandy, and get drunk, and sleep. And do you seize her, and jump on my back with her, and I will run off home.'

The horse ran home to the master, and Tropsyn gave her to his master in the castle. The count shut the doors, and set a watch at the window to prevent her escape, for she was wild. The count wanted to marry her; she will not.

Let them bring my herd of horses, then I will marry you. He who brought me, let him bring also my horses.'

The count said, 'Tropsyn, bring the horses.'

Tropsyn went to his horse. 'What am I to do, horse? How shall I bring the horses from the Danube?'

'Come with me, fear not.'

When he came to the Danube, the horse leapt into the Danube, and caught the mother of the horses by the mane, and led her out. And Tropsyn caught her, and mounted her, and galloped off. And the whole herd came forth, and ran after their dam home to the count's palace. The lady cried ' Halt!' to the horses.

The count wants to marry her. She says, 'Let him milk my mares, and when you have bathed in their milk, then I will marry you.'

The count cried, 'Tropsyn, milk the mares.'

And Tropsyn went to his horse. 'What shall I do, horse? How shall I milk the mares?'

'Fear not, for I will catch her by the mane, and do you milk, and fear not.'

And he milked a whole caldron full.

And the lady said, 'Make a fire, and boil the milk.'

And they made a fire, and the milk boils.

'Now,' said the lady, 'let him who milked the mares bathe in the milk.'

And the count said, 'Tropsyn, go and bathe in the milk.'

He went to the horse. 'What shall I do, horse? for if I bathe, then I shall die.'

The horse said, 'Fear not, lead me to the caldron; I will snort through my nostrils, and breathe out frost.'

He led the horse; the horse snorted through his nostrils; then the milk became lukewarm. Then he leapt into the caldron, and fair as he was before, he came out fairer still. When he came out, the horse snorted through his nostrils, and breathed fire into the caldron, and the milk boiled again.

And the lady said to the count, 'Go thou too and bathe in the milk, then will I live with thee.'

The count went to the caldron and said, 'Tropsyn, bring me my horse.'

Tropsyn brought him his horse; the horse trembled from afar. The count leapt into the caldron; only bones were to be seen at the bottom of the caldron.

Then cried the lady, 'Come hither, Tropsyn; thou art my lord, and I am thy lady.'


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE BEAUTIFUL MOUNTAIN
Somewhere far off were a quarryman and his wife. They had a son in their old age. They died. An old man comes to beg, and asks boy will he come with him to seek fortune. They go. 'Wish me into a horse.' Boy does so. 'Jump on my back.' He does so. They take the road. Horse warns boy to help anything in distress. Boy finds a little fish cast up by the tide, and puts it back in the water. Fish promises gratitude. They cross the Beautiful Mountain. Horse warns boy to touch nothing. A feather blows in his mouth. He spits it out again and again, but it returns. He looks at it, thinks it pretty, puts it in his pocket. They descend other side of the mountain. Boy hears noise of bellowing in a castle. Finds sick giant in bed, without servant-maid. Boy gets him food. Giant promises gratitude. Horse asks boy if he touched anything on mountain. 'Nothing but this feather.' 'That feather will bring you sorrow, but keep it now you have it.' They come to a castle. Boy asks for work. Master tests his hand-writing. Engages him. Wants him to sleep indoors; he prefers stable beside his old horse (cf. Grimm, No. 126, ii. 155, also for pen). They marvel at his penmanship, done with this feather. One day the master's man steals the pen by a ruse, and brings it to master: 'Master, the man that got the feather can get the bird.' Boy tells horse what they want him to do. Horse tells him to ask for three days' leave and three sacks of gold. Horse and boy go off. They go and get the bird, choosing the dirtiest and ugliest bird (cf. Polish-Gypsy story, No. 49, for choosing bird in common cage). The master's man says, 'Master, the bird is fair, but fairer still the lady' (that owned it). Boy told to fetch lady; he tells horse. Horse reminds him that he said the feather would bring him trouble. Three more days and three purses of gold. Horse says, 'Wish me into a boat on the sea.' The boat is full of the finest silk. They sail under the castle. Lure lady on board to see silk. She goes into cabin. Boy weighs anchor and off. Lady comes up, and drops her keys into sea. They return. Man says to master, 'Master, the man that got the lady can get the castle.' Boy tells horse. Horse reminds him of unlucky feather. Three more days and bags of gold. They go. Horse reminds boy of giant's promise. Giant puts chain round castle and drags it along. The castle is walled round and locked. Lady demands her keys. Boy and horse go off, call the little fish. He fails to find keys. Tries again and brings them up. Keys given to lady. Lady says, 'Which would you prefer, Jack, to have your head cut off or your master's head cut off?' Boy says, 'Cut off mine, not his.' Lady says, 'You have spoken well. Had you not spoken thus, your own head would have been cut off. Now the master's head will fall, not yours.' Boy and lady wed, and live in the castle still. 'Now you've got it.'


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

PRETTY FACE
There was a widow lady, and she had an only son. An he stuck his ring in the wall, and said, 'Mother, when blood flows from the ring, then I am dead.'

And he was called Peter Pretty-face.

He took the road, and the dragon with six heads came, and he drew his sword and killed him, and made three heaps of him, and planted a red flag, and went further. And a dragon with twelve heads came, and he drew his sword, and killed him also, and made twelve heaps, and planted a black flag, and went further. And there came one with twenty-four heads, and he killed him also, and made twenty-four heaps, and planted a white flag.

Behold! the dragons carried off an emperor's daughter--there were twelve dragons--and shut her up in their castle. And they went and fought from morning even till noon; he who shall prove himself strongest, he shall marry the maiden.

And his mother had said to him, 'If you will go, your death will not be by a hero, but your death will be by cripple.'

So he went to that castle, and saw the maiden at the window, and he asked her, 'What are you doing there?'

'The dragons carried me off, and shut me up here.'

'And where are they gone to?'

'They are gone to fight for me.'

'And when will they come home?'

'They will come at noon to dine. And they will hurl their club, and it will strike the door, that I may have the food ready.'

He opened the door and went in to her. The dragon hurled the club, and struck the door; and he took the club and hurled it back, and killed them all.

'Now have no fear; they are dead.'

He married the emperor's daughter.

And the emperor heard that the dragons had carried off his daughter; and the emperor said, 'He who shall free her from the dragons, he shall marry her.' The emperor knew not that Peter Pretty-face had married her. He thought that the dragons had carried her off.

And there was one Chutilla the Handless, and he went to the emperor. 'I, O emperor, will rescue your daughter from the dragons.'

'Well, if you do, she shall be yours.'

So he, Chutilla, went to Peter Pretty-face. And night came upon him, and he had nowhere to sleep, and he crept into the hen-house. In the morning Peter Pretty-face arose, and washed his face, and looked out of the window, and Chutilla came forth from the hen-house.

And Peter Pretty-face saw him. ' By him is my death.' Chutilla came indoors and said, 'Good-morning, Peter Pretty-face.'

'Thanks, Chutilla.'

'Come, Peter Pretty-face, give me the emperor's daughter.'

He said, 'I will not.'

Chutilla caught him by the throat, and placed his head on the threshold. 1 'Give me, Peter Pretty-face, the maiden, else I will cut off your head.'

'Cut it off; I will not give her.'

Chutilla cut off his head, and took the girl and departed.

Blood began to flow from the ring. His mother saw it. 'Now my son is dead.' She went after him, to seek for him, and came to the red flag. His mother said, 'My son went this way.' She went further, and came to the black flag. 'My son went this way.' She went further, and came to the white flag. 'My son went this way.' She came to the castle, found her son dead; and two serpents were licking the blood. And she struck one serpent, and it died. And the other serpent brought a leaf in its mouth, and went to the first serpent, and it also arose. And the lady saw, and killed it also, and took the leaf, and placed her son's head again on the trunk, and touched it with the leaf, and he arose.

'Mother, I was sleeping soundly.'

'You would have slept for ever if I had not come.'

'Mother, I will go to my lady.'

'Go not, mother's darling.'

'Bah! I will go, mother.'

'If go you will, God aid you.'

He went, and went straight to Chutilla, and seized Chutilla, and cut him all in little pieces, till he had cut him up, and cast him to the dogs, and they devoured him. And he took the emperor's daughter, and went with her to the emperor.

And the maiden said, 'Father, this is he that saved me from the dragons.'

The emperor joined them in marriage, and made him king. And they live, perhaps they are living even now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE THREE BROTHERS
There was, there was not, a lord; and he had three sons. And one was the eldest son, and he said to his father, 'We will go somewhere to seek a livelihood.'

'Well, go, my sons,' said their father.

When they went, he baked loaves for each one to put in his wallet. Then they went a long way, and the youngest had most bread. And that youngest brother said, 'Brothers mine, I cannot carry this wallet, so first we will eat from my wallet, brothers mine.'

When they had eaten, they then went a long way further, and then those two brothers ate, and gave not to the third. He now had nothing, and says, 'Brothers mine, why don't you give me to eat? You ate up mine, and now you don't give me to eat.'

'If you'll let one of your eyes be taken out, then we will give you to eat,' said the two elder brothers. And then they took out his eye, and then gave him to eat. When they had eaten, they went a long way further. And there again those two brothers eat, and the third one says, 'Why don't you give me to eat? Now you've taken my eye out, and yet give me nothing to eat.'

'If you'll let your other eye be taken out, then we will give you to eat.'

And he, the youngest, says, 'Just do with me what you will.'

Then they took out his eye; then they gave him to eat; then that eyeless one said, 'Lead me under the cross; maybe some one will give me something.'

They led him not under the cross, but under a gallows, and there hung a dead man. And then thither came three crows, and thus talked one with another:

'What's the news in your country?' thus they asked one of them. 'What's the news?'

'In my country there is no water.'

'And in your country what's the news?'

'There's a dew there, if a blind man rubs his eyes with it, he forthwith sees.'

'And in your third country what's the news?'

'In my country there is a princess sick.'

And then those three crows went to the lad, and then they asked him what he was doing under the gallows. And he said, 'My brothers brought me here.'

And then those three crows flew away. And that lad feels in the grass with his hands, then he put it on his eyes, then he moistened his eyes; forthwith he saw. And then that lad departed to the king. That lad was then the king's servant, and went then to a city, and went up above the city, and saw there such a great rock, and struck that rock as with a rod; forthwith the water came from the rock. And then that water flowed into the city, where there was no water, there flowed that water, and the people were greatly rejoiced. And then he, that lad, cried that the water will always flow; then were the people greatly rejoiced that that water was flowing.

And then that boy went to another city, and there was a sick princess. He went to that king, and asked him, 'What's this princess got?'

'What's she got! she's sick.'

'If you will give me her to wife, then I will help her,' said that lad to the king.

'Do but help her, then we will give you her to wife.'

When he had healed her, then he took her to wife; and then they held the bridal seven whole years. And then he became young king.

That young king said to his soldiers, 'Hark ye, soldiers, go after my two brothers.'

Then those soldiers went after those two brothers, and then they brought the brothers. Then that young king asks them, 'How many brothers had you?'

And they said, 'We are only two.'

The king says, 'Hah! were there ever more of you?'

Then those two brothers say, 'We were three.'

Then, 'What have you done with the third one?'

'Done with him! He demanded of us to eat, then we took out his eyes.'

Then, 'I am he,' thus did that young king say. 'Now, what am I to do with you?'

Those two brothers say, 'Lead us under that cross.'

He led them under that very cross. When he had led them, there came again those same three crows. When they had come, again they asked one another, 'What is the news in your country?'

'In my country now is the princess well.'

'And in your second country what is the news?'

'In my country now is much water.'

'And in your third country what is the news?'

'There now is no such dew as they rubbed the eyes with.'

Then those three crows came to those two lads, and then there those crows say, 'We will tear these two lads.' And they tore and devoured them. And then those three crows flew away, and flew into the sky.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE ENCHANTED CITY
There was a poor lad, and he served seven years, and could not earn anything. And he went into the world, and went into a city, and spent the night there, and lay down under a wall, and slept. In that wall there was a hole, and he awoke, and looked through the hole, and saw a candle. And he crept through the hole, and went into a palace. There was a great city, and there was an emperor in the city; and the emperor was dead, and also the empress was dead. And the emperor had a daughter, and she commanded the army. And that city was excommunicated, and the people were turned into stone. So the lad went into the palace of the emperor, and there in the palace all were turned into stone. And he marvelled what this might be, that the men were like men, but yet were all turned into stone.

A cat came, and set food on the table. He sat down to table, and ate. At night came the cat, and brought him food, and brought. him cards, and said to him, 'There will come a lord, and will say, "Play at cards," and do you play; and he will spit on you, and do you bear it, but look at the clock. When it strikes ten, then give him a slap.'

Then there came devils as many as the blades of grass; and they beat him and tormented him till twelve o'clock; and the cocks crowed, and they fled. He lay down in the bed and slept. In the morning the cat brought him food, and he ate. At nightfall she again brought him food, said to him, 'He will come again for you to play with him, and do you play till ten o'clock, and give him a slap; and they will come to you as many as all the blades of grass, and will beat you and torment you, and do you bear it till twelve o'clock.'

The lord came to him. 'Hah! let us play cards.'

And they played till ten o'clock. He gave him, the devil, a slap. They came as many as all the blades of grass, and they beat him and tormented him till twelve o'clock, and they fled. He lay down in the bed and slept. In the morning he heard the folks talking in the city. In the morning the cat brought him food, and brought him royal clothes. He ate, and put on the clothes, and went into twelve chambers. There was the emperor's daughter in her bed. One half was alive, and she said, 'You are my emperor, and I am your empress, but come no more to me.'

Again at night the cat brought him food, and said to him, He will come again to-night to play cards till ten o'clock. At ten o'clock give him a slap again, and they will come to you as many as all the blades of grass, and they will beat you and torment you, but bear it.'

That lord came to him. 'Hah! let us play cards.'

And they played till ten o'clock. He gave him a slap, and they came as many as all the blades of grass, and they beat him and tormented him, and he bore it till twelve o'clock. At twelve o'clock they fled. He lay down on the bed and slept. In the morning the band began to play, they held a review. 1 'For we have a new emperor.' The ministers came to him, and raised him shoulder-high. 'We have a new emperor.'

And he is in a hurry to go to his empress, and said, 'Stay here, I will be back immediately.'

And he went to her. There she stood with her head to the roof, and a vapour went forth from her mouth; and he opened the door, and she just made a sign to him with her hand, and fell back on the bed, and became stone up to the waist. And she called him to her. 'Leave me; I want you not. Why did you not wait to come to me, till I should obtain remission of my sins? Take you my father's horse and his sword, and take a purse; as much money as you want, it shall not fail.'

He set out, and journeyed, and departed into another kingdom. There two emperors were fighting, because one would not give his daughter to the other's son. 'Set yourself to battle with me, since you refuse your daughter.' They fought seven years. So he 1 came into that city, and came to an inn, to a certain Armenian. And there was a great famine; the soldiers were dying of hunger. So he asked the Armenian, 'What's the news here?'

'No good. They have been waging a great war seven years here for a girl, and the soldiers are dying of hunger.' And he said, 'Go and call them to me.'

The soldiers came, and he bought bread and brandy, and they drank and ate; and he said to the Armenian, 'I, if I choose, I will cut that army to pieces.'

The Armenian went to the emperor. 'Emperor, a king's son is come, and has boasted that he by himself will cut that army to pieces.'

'Call him to me.'

'What is this you've been boasting? will you cut that army to pieces?'

'I will.'

'If you do, I will give you my daughter, and give you one half of my kingdom.'

And he, when he went to battle, waved to the right hand, and slew one half of the army, and he waved to the left hand, and slew the other half. And he came home, and the emperor gave him his daughter, and made a marriage.

'Ask him what strength is his, that he slew so great an army.' 2

And he said, 'My sword slays.'

And she sent back a letter, 'The sword alone slays; send me another sword, and I will send this one to you.'

She sent him the sword, and he then said, 'Set yourself now to battle with me.'

And he went in hope. But the emperor slew him, and cut him all in pieces, and put him in the saddle-bags, and placed him on his horse, and said, 'Whence thou didst bear him living, bear him dead.' 1

The horse carried him home, thither to that lady who was of stone. She cried, 'Bring him to me.' She laid him on a table, and put him all together; and she sprinkled him with dead water, and he became whole; and she sprinkled him with living water, and he arose. 2

Go back; take you this purse, you have but to wish and you will find it full of money. And go to that Armenian, and give him whatever he wants, and tell him you will turn yourself into a horse. Take a hair from my tail, 3 and bind it round you like a girdle, and fling a somersault.'

So he turned himself into a horse; and the Armenian took him, and led him into the city. The emperor bought him, and mounted him. He dashed him to the earth, and he died. The horse took the sword in his mouth, and went to the Armenian. The Armenian' loosened the hair, and he became a man again. He made the Armenian king; and he departed home to his mistress, the first one, and wedded her. And he became emperor.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE JEALOUS HUSBAND
There was a merchant, great and wealthy, and he had a beautiful wife; he did not let her go out. And he went in a ship on the Danube after merchandise with another merchant. And they were coming home. They hauled their ships to the bank, and moored them to the bank, to pass the night. They fell into discourse. Said one, 'Has your wife got a lover at home?'

And he said, 'My wife has not got a lover.'

'Come, what will you give me if I become her lover?'

'If you do, I will give you my estate, and my merchandise too, ship and all.'

'How will you know that I am her lover?'

If you tell me her birth-mark, and if you take the gold ring from her finger. But my wife will be like to thrash you, if you but hint such a thing to her. I left a maid with her, to see that my wife does not go out of doors.'

'I shall succeed, though.'

'Go home and try; I'll bring your ship.'

Home he went. What will he do? for he cannot come near her. He found an old wife. 'Old wife, what am I to do to get the ring from the lady?'

'What will you give me if I contrive that you get it?'

'I will give you a hundred florins.'

'Get a big chest made, and a window in it, and get into it, and make a bolt inside, and I will carry you to her.'

She carried him in the chest under the wall of her house, and went to the lady. 'I beg you, lady, to take in my box of clothes, so that they may not be stolen.'

'Carry it into the hall.'

She called the maid, and the maid helped her to carry him into the hall.

'I beg you, lady, to let me take it right into your house. I will come in the morning to fetch it.'

'Well, put it in a corner.'

The old woman went off home. The lady at night took a bath, and laid the ring on the table, and washed herself. And through the little window he perceived a mole under her right breast. The lady slept all night in her bed, and forgot the ring on the table, and put out the candle. And he let himself out, took the ring off the table, and got back into the chest, shut himself in. The old woman came next morning at daybreak, and carried her chest outside. He opened it, and came out, and took the chest, and departed. He went to meet the husband, and found him on the way.

'Hast thou lain with my lady?'

I have.'

'What is her birth-mark?'

'She has a mole under her right breast. If you do not believe me, here is the ring as well.'

'It's all right; take the ship and everything in it, and come home, and I will give you also the estate.'

He went home, and said never a word to the lady; and he made a little boat, and put her in it, and let it go on the Danube. 'Since you have done this, away you go on the Danube.' He gave his whole estate, and became poor, and carried water for the Jews.

A whole year she floated on the Danube; the year went like a day. An old man caught her, and drew her to shore, and opened the boat, and took her out, and brought her to his house. She abode with him three years, and spun with her spindle, and made some money. And she bought herself splendid man's clothes, and dressed herself, and cut her hair short, and went back to her husband. She went and passed the night beneath a lime-tree, and slept under the lime-tree. In that city the emperor was blind. She saw a dream: in the lime-tree was a hole, and in the hole was water; and if the emperor will anoint himself with that water he will see. She arose in the morning, and searched around, and found the hole. And she had a little pail, and she drew water in the pail, and put it in her pocket, and went into that city to an inn, and drank three kreutzers' worth of brandy. And she asked the Jew, 'What's the news with you?'

'Our emperor is blind, and he will give his kingdom to him who shall make him see.'

'I will do so.'

The Jew went to the emperor, and the emperor said to him, 'Hah! go and bring him to me.'

They brought him to the emperor. 'Will you make me see? then I will give you my daughter.'

She took water, and anointed his eyes, and he saw. The emperor set his crown on her head. 'Do you be emperor. I want nothing but to stay beside you.' The emperor clad her royally, called his army, beat the drum. 'For there's a new emperor.'

And she saw her husband carrying water for the Jews. 'Come hither. Have you always been poor?'

'No, I once was not poor, I was rich. I had an estate, and I was a great merchant.'

'Then how did you lose your estate?'

'I lost it over a wager. My wife played the wanton with another, and I gave up the estate, and sent her adrift on the Danube.'

Straightway she sent for the other, and they brought him. 'How did you come by this man's estate?'

'Over a wager.'

'What was your wager?'

'That I would lie with her.'

'Then you did so?'

'I did.'

'And, pray, what were her birth-marks?'

'Under her right breast she had a mole.'

'Would you know that mole again?'

'I would.'

Then she drew out her breast. 'Did you lie with me?'

'I did not.'

'Then why those falsehoods? Here, take him, and cut him all to pieces.'

And she looked earnestly on her husband. 'You, why did you not ask me at the time?'

'I was a fool, and I was angry.'

Here, take him outside, and give him five-and-twenty, to teach him wisdom.'

She threw the robes off her, and put them on him. 'Do you be emperor, and I empress.'


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

MADE OVER TO THE DEVIL
There was a rich man, and he went into the forest, and fell into a bog with his carriage. And his wife brought forth a son, and he knew it not. And the Devil came forth, and said, 'What will you give me if I pull you out?'

I will give you what you want.'

'Give me what you have at home.'

'I have horses, oxen.'

'Give me that which you have not seen.'

'I will.'

'Make a covenant with me.'

He made a covenant with him, and the Devil pulled him out of the mud, and the man went home. By the time he got home he had forgotten the covenant.

The boy was twenty years old. 'Make me a cake, mother, for I'm off to the place my father pledged me to.' And he went far over the mountains, and came to the Devil's house. There was an old woman in the house, and a daughter of the Devil's, and she asked him, 'Whither art going, lad?'

'I have come to the lord here, to serve.'

And the girl saw him, and he pleased her. 'I may tell you that he is my father. My father will turn himself into a horse, and will tell you to mount him and traverse the world. And do you make yourself an iron club and an iron curry-comb, and hit him with the club, for he will not stoop, and get on his back, and as you go keep hitting him on the head.'

He traversed the world, and came home, put him in the stable, and went to the maiden.

'My father didn't fling you?'

'No, for I kept hitting him on the head.'

The Devil called him, and took a jar of poppy-seed, and poured it out on the grass, and told him to gather it all up, and fill the jar, for, 'If you don't, I will cut off your head.'

He went to the maiden, and wept.

'What are you weeping for?'

'Your father has told me to fill the jar with poppy-seed; and if I don't, he will cut off my head.'

She said, 'Fear not.' She went outside and gave a whistle, and the mice came as many as all the blades of grass and the leaves.

And they asked, 'What do you want, mistress?'

'Gather the poppy-seed and fill the jar.'

And the mice came and picked up the grains of poppy-seed one by one, and filled the jar.

The Devil saw it. 'You're a clever chap. Here is one more task for you: drain the marsh, and plough it, and sow it, and to-morrow bring me roasted maize. And if you do not, I shall cut your head off.'

He went to the maiden and wept. 'Your father has told me to drain the marsh, and give him roasted maize to-morrow.'

'Fear not.'

She went outside, and took the fiery whip. And she struck the marsh once, and it was dried up; a second time she struck, and it was ploughed; the third time she struck, it was sowed; the fourth time she struck, and the maize was roasted; and in the morning he gave him roasted maize.

She said to him, 'We are three maidens. He will make us all alike, will call you to guess which is the eldest, which is the middle one, and which the youngest; and you will not be able to guess, for we shall be all just alike. I shall be at the top, and notice my feet, for I shall keep tapping one foot on the other; the middle one will be in the middle, and the eldest fronting you, and so you will know.'

The Devil said to him, 'One more task I will give you. Fell the whole forest, and stack it by to-morrow.'

He went to the maiden, and the maiden asked him, 'Have you a father and mother?'

'I have.'

'Ah! let us fly, for my father will kill you. Take the whetstone, and take a comb; I have a towel.'

They set out and fled. The Devil arose, saw that the forest is not felled. ' Go and call him to me.'

Ho, ho! there is neither the lad nor the maiden.

'Hah! go after them.'

They went, and the two saw them coming after them. And she said to him, 'I will make myself a field of wheat, and do you make yourself to be looking at the wheat, and they will ask you, "Didn't a maiden and a lad pass by?" "Bah! they passed when I was sowing the wheat."'

'Go back, for we shall not catch them.'

They went back. 'We did not catch them.'

'On the road did not you find anything?'

'We found a field of wheat and a peasant.'

'Go back, for the field of wheat was she, and he was the peasant.'

They saw them again. She said to the lad, 'I will turn a somersault and make myself an old church, and do you turn a somersault and make yourself an old monk, and they will ask you, "Didn't a maiden and a lad pass by?" "They passed just as I began the church."'

'Ah! go back, for we shall never catch them. When he was beginning the church! It is old now.'

'Did you not find anything on the road?'

'We found a church and a monk.'

'The church was she, and he was the monk. I will go myself.'

They saw him. 'Now my father is coming; we shall not escape. Fling the comb.'

He flung the comb, and it became a forest from earth to sky. Whilst he was gnawing away the forest, they got a long way ahead. He was catching them up; she cried, Fling the whetstone.'

He flung the whetstone, and it became a rock of stone from earth even to heaven. Whilst he, the Devil, was making a hole in the rock, they got a long way ahead. Again he is catching them up. 'Father is catching us up.' She flung the towel, and it became a great water and a mill. They halted on the bank.

And he cried, 'Harlot, how did you cross the water?'

'Fasten the millstone to your neck, and jump into the water.'

He fastened the millstone to his neck, and jumped into the water, and was choked.

She said, 'Fear not, for my father is choked.'

He went to his father with the maiden. His father rejoiced; but the maiden said to the lad, 'I will go to expiate my father's sins, for I choked him. I go for three years.'

She took her ring, and broke it in half, and gave one half to him. 'Keep that, and do not lose it.' She departed for three years.

He forgot her, and made preparations to marry. He was holding his wedding. She came, and he knew her not.

'Drink a glass of brandy.'

She drank out of his glass, and flung the half of the ring into the glass, and gave it to him. When he drank, he got it into his mouth, and he took it in his hand and looked at it, and he took his half and fitted the two together. 'Hah! this is my wife; this one saved me from death.'

And he quashed that marriage, and took his first wife and lived with her.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE LYING STORY
Before I was born, my mother had a fancy for roast starlings. And there was no one to go, so I went alone to the. forest. And I found roast starlings in the hollow of a tree. I put in my hand, and could not draw it out. I took and got right in, and the hole closed up. I set out and went to my godfather to borrow the axe.

My godfather said, 'The servant with the axe is not at home, but,' said my godfather, 'I will give you the hatchet, and the hatchet is expecting little hatchets.'

'Never fear, godfather.'

And he gave me the hatchet, and I went and cut my way out of the tree, and I flung down the hatchet. Whilst it was falling a bird built its nest in the handle, and laid eggs, and hatched them, and brought forth young ones; and when the hatchet had fallen down, it gave birth to twelve little hatchets. And I put them in my wallet, and carried them to my godfather. My godfather rejoiced. He gave me one of the hatchets, and I stuck it in my belt at my back, and went home. I was thirsty and went to the well. The well was deep. I cut off my brainpan, and drank water out of it. I laid my brainpan by the well, and went home. And I felt something biting me on the head; and when I put up my hand to my head there came forth worms. I returned to my brainpan, and a wild-duck had laid eggs in my brainpan, and hatched them, and brought forth ducklings. And I took the hatchet, and flung it, and killed the wild-duck, but the ducklings flew away. Behind the well was a fire, and the hatchet fell into the fire. I hunted for the hatchet, and found the handle, but the blade of the hatchet was burnt. And I took the handle, and stuck it in my belt at my back, and went home, and found our mare, and got up on her. And the handle cut the mare in half, and I went riding on two of her legs, and the two hind ones were eating grass. And I went back, and cut a willow withy, and trimmed it, and sewed the mare together. Out of her grew a willow-tree up to heaven. And I, remembered that God is owing me a treeful of eggs and a pailful of sour milk. And I climbed up the willow, and went to God, and went to God's thrashing-floor. There twelve men were thrashing oats.

'Where are you going to, man?'

'I am going to God.'

'Don't go; God isn't at home.'

And the smiths felled the willow, and I took an oat-straw and made a rope, and let myself down. And the rope was too short, and I kept cutting off above, and tying on below; then I jumped down, and came to the other world. I went home, and got a spade, and dug myself out [of the other, or nether world], and went home, and gave the starlings to my mother, and she ate, and was safely delivered of me, and I am living in the world.

HAPPY BOZ'II
Wonst upon a time there was a Romano, and his name was Happy Boz’ll, and he had a German-silver grinding-barrow, and he used to put his wife and his child on the top, and he used to go that quick along the road he 'd beat all the coaches. Then he thought this grinding-barrow was too heavy and clumsy to take about, and he cut it up and made tent-rods of it. And then his donkey got away, and he didn't know where it was gone to; and one day he was going by the tent, and he said to himself, 'Bless my soul, wherever's that donkey got to?' And there was a tree close by, and the donkey shouted out and said, 'I'm here, my Happy, getting you a bit o’ stick to make a fire.' Well, the donkey come down with a lot of sticks, and he had been up the tree a week, getting firewood. Well then, Happy had a dog, and he went out one day, the dog one side the hedge, and him the other. And then he saw two hares. The dog ran after the two; and as he was going across the field, he cut himself right through with a scythe; and then one half ran after one hare, and the other after the other. Then the two halves of the dog catched the two hares; and then the dog smacked together again; and he said, 'Well, I've got ’em, my Happy'; and then the dog died. And Happy had a hole in the knee of his breeches, and he cut a piece of the dog's skin, after it was dead, and sewed it in the knee of his breeches. And that day twelve months his breeches-knee burst open, and barked at him. And so that's the end of Happy Boz’ll.

THE CREATION OF THE VIOLIN
IN a hut on a mountain, in a fair forest, lived a girl with her four brothers, her father, and her mother. The sister loved a handsome rich huntsman, who often ranged the forest, but who would never speak to the pretty girl. Mara wept day and night, because the handsome man never came near her. She often spoke to him, but he never answered, and went on his way. She sang the song:

'Dear man from a far country,
Slip your hand into mine;
Clasp me, an you will, in your arms;
Lovingly will I kiss you.'

[paragraph continues] She sang it often and often, but he paid no heed. Knowing now no other succour, she called the devil. 'O devil, help me.' The devil came, holding a mirror in his hand, and asked what she wanted. Mara told him her story and bemoaned to him her sorrow. 'If that's all,' said the devil, 'I can help you. I'll give you this. Show it to your beloved, and you'll entice him to you.' Once again came the huntsman to the forest, and Mara had the mirror in her hand and went to meet him. When the huntsman saw himself in the mirror, he cried, 'Oh! that's the devil, that is the devil's doing; I see myself.' And he ran away, and came no more to the forest.

Mara wept now again day and night, for the handsome man never came near her.; Knowing now no other succour for her grief, she called again the devil. 'O devil, help me.' The devil came and asked what she wanted. Mara told how the huntsman had run away, when he saw himself in the mirror. The devil laughed and said, 'Let him run, I shall catch him; like you, he belongs to me. For you both have looked in the mirror, and whoso looks in the mirror is mine. And now I will help you, but you must give me your four brothers, or help you I cannot.' The devil went away and came back at night, when the four brothers slept, and made four strings of them, fiddle-strings--one thicker, then one thinner, the third thinner still, and the thinnest the fourth. Then said the devil, 'Give me also your father.' Mara said, 'Good, I give you my father, only you must help me.' Of the father the devil made a box: that was the fiddle. Then he said, 'Give me also your mother.' Mara answered, 'Good, I give you also my mother, only you must help me.' The devil smiled, and made of the mother a stick, and horsehair of her hair: this was the fiddle-stick. Then the devil played, and Mara rejoiced. But the devil played on and on, and Mara wept. Now laughed the devil and said, 'When your beloved comes, play, and you will entice him to you.' Mara played, and the huntsman heard her playing and came to her. In nine days came the devil and said, 'Worship me, I am your lord.' They would not, and the devil carried them off. The fiddle remained in the forest lying on the ground, and a poor Gypsy came by and saw it. He played, and as he played in thorp and town they laughed and wept just as he chose.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

DEATH THE SWEETHEART
There was once a pretty young girl with no husband, no father, no mother, no brothers, no kinsfolk: they were all dead and gone. She lived alone in a hut at the end of the village; and no one came near her, and she never went near any one. One evening a goodly wanderer came to her, opened the door, and cried, 'I am a wanderer, and have been far in the world. Here will I rest; I can no further go.' The maiden said, 'Stay here, I will give thee a mattress to sleep on, and, if thou wilt, victuals and drink too.' The goodly wanderer soon lay down and said, 'Now once again I sleep; it is long since I slept last:' 'How long?' asked the girl; and he answered, 'Dear maid, I sleep but one week in a thousand years.' The girl laughed and said, 'Thou jestest, surely? thou art a roguish fellow.' But the wanderer was sound asleep.

Early next morning he arose and said, 'Thou art a pretty young girl. If thou wilt, I will tarry here a whole week longer.' She gladly agreed, for already she loved the goodly wanderer. So once they were sleeping, and she roused him and said, 'Dear man, I dreamt such an evil dream. I dreamt thou hadst grown cold and white, and we drove in a beautiful carriage, drawn by six white birds. Thou didst blow on a mighty horn; then dead folk came up and went with us--thou wert their king.' Then answered the goodly wanderer, ' That was an evil dream.' Straightway he arose and said, 'Beloved, I must go, for not a soul has died this long while in all the world. I must off, let me go.' But the girl wept and said, 'Go not away; bide with me.' 'I must go,' he answered, 'God keep thee.' But, as he reached her his hand, she said sobbing, 'Tell me, dear man, who thou art then.' 'Who knows that dies,' said the wanderer, 'thou askest vainly; I tell thee not who I am.' Then the girl wept and said, 'I will suffer everything, only do tell me who thou art.' 'Good,' said the man,' 'then thou comest with me. I am Death.' The girl shuddered and died.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE DOG AND THE MAIDEN
There was once a poor Gypsy with a very beautiful daughter, whom he guarded like the apple of his eye, for he wanted to marry her to a chieftain. So he always kept her in the tent when the lads and lasses sat of an evening by the fire and told stories, or beguiled the time with play and dance. Only a dog was the constant companion of this poor maiden. No one knew whom the dog belonged to, or where he came from. He had joined the band once, and thenceforth continued the trusty companion of the poor beautiful maiden.

It befell once that her father must go to a far city, to sell there his besoms, baskets, spoons, and troughs. He left his daughter with the other women in the tents on the heath, and set out with the men for the city. This troubled the poor girl greatly, for no one would speak to her, as all the women envied her for her beauty and avoided her; in a word, they hated the sight of her. Only the dog remained true to her; and once, as she sat sorrowfully in front of the tent, he said, 'Come, let us go out on the heath; there I will tell you who I really am.' The girl was terrified, for she had never heard of a dog being able to speak like a man; but when the dog repeated his request, she got up and went with him out on the heath. There the dog said, 'Kiss me, and I shall become a man.' The girl kissed him, and lo! before her stood a man of wondrous beauty. He sat down beside her in the grass, and told how a fairy had turned him into a dog for trying to steal her golden apples, and how he could resume his human shape for but one night in the year, and only then if a girl had kissed him first. Much more had the two to tell, and they toyed in the long grass all the livelong night. When day dawned, the girl slipped back with the dog to her tent; and the two henceforth were the very best of friends.

The poor Gypsy came back from the city to the heath, merry because he had made a good bit of money. When again he must go to the city to sell his besoms and spoons, the girl remained behind with the dog in the camp, and one night she brought forth a little white puppy. In her terror and anguish she ran to the great river, and jumped into the water. When the people sought to draw her out of the water, they could not find her corpse; and the old Gypsy, her father, would have thrown himself in too, when a handsome strange gentleman came up, and said, 'I'll soon get you the body.' He took a bit of bread, kissed it, and threw it into the water. The dead girl straightway emerged from the water. The people drew the corpse to land, and bore it back to the tents, in three days' time to bury it. But the strange gentleman said, 'I will bring my sweetheart to life.' And he took the little white puppy, the dead girl's son, and laid it on the bosom of the corpse. The puppy began to suck, and when it had sucked its full, the dead girl awoke, and, on seeing the handsome man, started up and flew into his arms, for he was her lover who had lived with her as a white dog.

All greatly rejoiced when they heard this marvellous story, and nobody thought of the little white puppy, the son of the beautiful Gypsy girl. All of a sudden they heard a baby cry; and when they looked round, they saw a little child lying in the grass. Then was the joy great indeed. The little puppy had vanished and taken human shape. So they celebrated marriage and baptism together, and lived in wealth and prosperity till their happy end.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 14, 2014)

Puppies are welcomed

gators.... Not so much.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE THREE GIRLS
SOMEWHERE there was a king who had three daughters, princesses. Those three sisters used to go to meet the devils, and the father knew not where they went to. But there was one called Jankos; Halenka aided him.

The king asks Jankos, 'Don't you know where my daughters go? Not one single night are they at home, and they are always wearing out new shoes.'

Then Jankos lay down in front of the door, and kept watch to see where they went to. But Halenka told him everything; she aided him. 'They will, when they come, fling fire on you, and prick you with needles.' Halenka told him he must not stir, but be like a corpse.

They came, those devils, for the girls, and straightway the girls set out with them to hell. On; on, they walked, but he stuck close to them. As the girls went to hell he followed close behind, but so that they knew it not. He went through the diamond forest; when he came there he cut himself a diamond twig from the forest. He follows; straightway they, those girls, cried, 'Jankos is coming behind us.' For when he broke it, he made a great noise. The girls heard it. 'Jankos is coming behind us.'

But the devils said, 'What does it matter if he is?'

Next they went through the forest of glass, and once more he cut off a twig; now he had two tokens. Then they went through the golden forest, and once more he cut off a twig; so now he had three. Then Halenka tells him, 'I shall change you into a fly, and when you come into hell, creep under the bed, hide yourself there, and see what will happen.'

Then the devils danced with the girls, who tore their shoes all to pieces, for they danced upon blades of knives, and so they must tear them. Then they flung the shoes under the bed, where Jankos took them, so that he might show them at home. When the devils had danced with the girls, each of them threw his girl upon the bed and lay with her; thus did they with two of them, but the third would not yield herself. Then Jankos, having got all he wanted, returned home and lay down again in front of the door, 'that the girls may know I am lying here.'

The girls returned after midnight, and went to bed in their room as if nothing had happened. But Jankos knew well what had happened, and straightway he went to their father, the king, and showed him the tokens. 'I know where your daughters go--to hell. The three girls must own they were there, in the fire. Isn't it true? weren't you there? And if you believe me not, I will show you the tokens. See, here is one token from the diamond forest; then here is one from the forest of glass; a third from the golden forest; and the fourth is the shoes which you tore dancing with the devils. And two of you lay with the devils, but that third one not, she would not yield herself.'

Straightway the king seized his rifle, and straightway he shot them dead. Then he seized a knife, and slit up their bellies, and straightway the devils were scattered out from their bellies. Then he buried them in the church, and laid each coffin in front of the altar, and every night a soldier stood guard over them. But every night those two used to rend the soldier in pieces; more than a hundred were rent thus. At last it fell to a new soldier, a recruit, to stand guard; when he went upon guard he was weeping. But a little old man came to him--it was my God; and Jankos was there with the soldier. And the old man tells him, 'When the twelfth hour strikes and they come out of their coffins, straightway jump in and lie down in-the coffin, and don't leave the coffin, for if you do they will rend you. So don't you go out, even if they beg you and fling fire on you, for they will beg you hard to come out.'

Thus then till morning he lay in the coffin. In the morning those two were alive again, and both kneeling in front of the altar. They were lovelier than ever. Then the soldier took one to wife, and Jankos took the other. Then when they came home with them their father was very glad. Then Jankos and the soldier got married, and if they are not dead they are still alive.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE DRAGON
There was a great city. In that city was great mourning; every day it was hung with black cloth and with red. There was in a cave a great dragon; it had four-and-twenty heads. Every day must he eat a woman--ah! God! what can be done in such a case? It is clean impossible every day to find food for that dragon. There was but one girl left. Her father was a very wealthy man; he was a king; over all kings he was lord. And there came a certain wanderer, came into the city, and asked what's new there.

They said to him, 'Here is very great mourning.'

'Why so? any one dead?'

'Every day we must feed the dragon with twenty-four heads. If we failed to feed him, he would crush all our city underneath his feet.'

'I'll help you out of that. It is just twelve o'clock; I will go there alone with my dog.'

He had such a big dog: whatever a man just thought of, that dog immediately knew. It would have striven with the very devil. When the wanderer came to the cave, he kept crying, 'Dragon, come out here with your blind mother. Bread and men you have eaten, but will eat no more. I'll see if you are any good.'

The dragon called him into his cave, and the wanderer said to him, 'Now give me whatever I ask for to eat and to drink, and swear to me always to give that city peace, and never to eat men, no, not one. For if ever I hear of your doing so I shall come back and cut your throat.'

'My good man, fear not; I swear to you. For I see you're a proper man. If you weren't, I should long since have eaten up you and your dog. Then tell me what you want of me.'

'I only want you to bring me the finest wine to drink, and meat such as no man has ever eaten. If you don't, you will see I shall destroy everything that is yours, shall shut you up here, and you will never come out of this cave.'

'Good, I will fetch a basket of meat, and forthwith cook it for you.'

He went and brought him such meat as no man ever had eaten. When he had eaten and drunk his fill, then the dragon must swear to him never to eat anybody, but sooner to die of hunger.

'Good, so let us leave it.'

He went back, that man, who thus had delivered the city, so that it had peace. Then all the gentlemen asked him what he wanted for doing so well. The dragon from that hour never ate any one. And if they are not dead they are still alive.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE THREE DRAGONS
A gentleman had three daughters. They went one day to a pond to bathe. There came a dragon, and carried them off. He hurried with them to a rocky cave. There they remained twelve years, without their father seeing them again or knowing where they were. There was a sly-boots called Bruntslikos. He went to the girls' father, and told him he would do his best to find his daughters. The father promised him one of them to wife, if he could find them. He took the road, and stayed seven years away; then he demanded a horse of the girls' father. He mounted it, and rode a whole year through the forest. At last he came to a tavern; two fellows there asked him where he was going to. He told them that he was going in search of three maidens.. They offered to go with him. 'Good,' he thought, 'three will make merrier company.'

As they went through the forest, the horse stamped his foot against the entrance to the dragon's cave, and pawed against it. Then Bruntslikos knew that those he was seeking were there. It was a great cavity in the rock. He left the two comrades on the brink above, and made them lower him by a rope to fetch up one of the maidens. He said he must fetch her at any cost. When he came down, she sat alone in the house; the dragon has gone to hunt hares.

When he came to her, she asked, 'How comest thou here, my beloved? Here must thou lose thy life.'

'I have no fear,' he answered.

'Never a bird comes flying here,' she said, but thou hast come.'

'I will see, though,' she thought, 'what sort of a hero he is,' and bade him brandish a sword; but he could not so much as raise it from the ground. But there was wine there. She made him drink thereof; straightway he felt himself stronger. And she bade him now lift the sword; he fell to so cutting and thrusting with it in the air that he now no more dreaded the dragon.

'Now I am strong,' he said, 'I will soon help thee out of here.'

'God grant thou may,' she said, 'then will I be thy bride.'

She gave him a golden ring, which she cut in half; the one half she gave to him, kept the other herself.

Then came the dragon home. When he still was fourteen miles off, he flung a hammer there, weighing nearly fifteen hundredweight. When he came, he said to his wife, 'I smell human flesh.'

She said, 'Dear husband, but how could that be? How could it get here? Hither comes never a bird. How could human flesh get here?'

'But I feel,' he said, 'that a man's here. Don't talk nonsense.' And he came nearer, and called, 'Brother-in-law!'

But Bruntslikos was hidden beneath a trough. After the dragon had called him thrice, he sprang out, faced him, and cried, 'What wilt thou of me? I fear thee not.'

The dragon answered, 'What need to tell me thou fearest me not? I will soon put thy strength to the test.'

Leaden dumplings were served up for the dragon's dinner, and he invited Bruntslikos to partake. 'I don't care for such dumplings,' said Bruntslikos, 'but give me wine to drink, and I'm your man.'

When they had drunk their fill, the dragon challenged Bruntslikos to wrestle with him; straightway he faced the dragon. The dragon drove him into the earth to the waist, then drew him out again. In the second bout Bruntslikos drove the dragon into the earth to the neck, then grasped the sword and began to cut off his heads (he had twelve). Bruntslikos struck them all off; only the middle one he could not sever. Then said the maiden, 'One smashing blow on it, and he will die at once.' So he killed him, and straight-way the dragon was turned to pitch. But he took all the tongues out of his heads, and put them in his pocket. Then he collected all the money that was there, put his bride in a basket and himself as well. And the two comrades had been waiting for him above, and, when he called, they drew him up with his bride. But when he was up with her, the two fellows began to quarrel over the maiden; she was so fair, they wanted her for wife.

But he said, 'There still remain two more maidens; of them you can take your choice.'

'I,' she said, 'will never desert Bruntslikos; he shall be my husband. We have plighted ourselves to all eternity, for he has saved my life.'

Then they went to seek the other dragon 1 in the cavern. He had fifteen heads, and was three times as strong as the first. The maiden whom this dragon had carried off showed Bruntslikos a sword, twice as heavy as the first. He could just move it, but not lift it clear off the earth. But she gave him wine to drink, and then he was straightway stronger. She too had greeted Bruntslikos, when he came, with the words, 'How comest thou here, my beloved? Here must thou lose thy life, for my husband will kill thee.'

But he said, 'To fetch thee am I come. Thy sister dear have I already fetched, and thee too I must help out of here.'

'God grant thou may,' she said, 'then would I be thy bride.'

'I have one already,' he said, 'thy sister; but all the more readily will I help thee out.'

Then came the dragon. He was still fifty miles away when he flung a hammer there weighing fifty hundred-weight. When he was come, he said, 'I smell human flesh here.'

'But, dear husband, how couldst thou smell human flesh? Never even a bird comes hither, and yet thou wilt be scenting a mortal.'

'Don't talk nonsense,' said he; and cried, 'Brother-in-law! Why comest thou not out? What is it thou wilt of me? I fear thee not.'

Thrice he thus called him, but he would not answer. But at last he said to him, 'I fear thee not. I must slay thee.'

'Come, if thou art so strong that thou wilt kill me,' answered the dragon, ' then let us wrestle.'

They wrestled, and the dragon drove him into the earth to the waist. They settled that the dragon should draw him out again. He seized the dragon, and drove him into the earth to the neck. Then he grasped the sword, and cut off his fifteen heads; only the middle one held so firm that he could not sever it.

But the princess told him, 'Just one blow right on the head, and he will die at once.'

When he had killed him, he plucked out all his tongues, and then had himself drawn up and the maiden. So now there were two sisters up, and now they went for the third. The third dragon had twenty-four heads. When Bruntslikos had served him like the other two, he helped the third maiden also out. But when the three maidens were out, his two comrades threw him into a well, for they wished not to give him the credit of that achievement, but rather themselves to vaunt at home that they had slain the dragons.

But Bruntslikos had covenanted with his bride that if he did not come within eight years, she should take a husband. So the eighth year came: she had chosen another man, and was celebrating the marriage. Then came Bruntslikos dressed like a beggar, so she knew him not, and felt no shame for her conduct. But he asked her for wine. When she gave him such, he threw as he drank that half of the ring into the glass, then offered it her. When she drank, her lips came against it. When she noticed it, she threw her half of the ring into the glass, and it straightway united with the other. Forthwith she fell to kissing him, for she recognised he was her lover. The marriage she straightway broke off, and plighted herself to him. When now he flung the dragons' tongues on the table, the gentlemen cried, 'Hurrah! That's it! that's the real thing!' at the sight of the tongues.

So, if they are not dead, they are living together.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE FIVE TRADES
Once there were a sailor and other four men. One was a smith, and the other was a soldier and a tailor, and the last was an innkeeper. The sailor asked the smith to come upon the sea. The smith said, 'No, I must go and do some work.' 'What is your work?' 'To heat iron,' says the smith, and make it into shoes for horses.' The sailor asked the other three to come on board his ship. The soldier said he must go to make facings and marchings; and the tailor said, 'I must go and make clothes to keep you warm.' And the innkeeper said, 'I am going to make beer to make you drunk, that you may all of you go to the devil.' That's all of that.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

TWO-PENCE HALF-PENNY
There were three brothers. The three were going on the road to seek for work. Night came upon them. They knew not where to go to get lodgings: it was night. They were travelling through a wood on an old road. They saw a small light, and they came to a cottage. They were hungry and tired. The door was open. They saw a table with food upon it.

Said the eldest brother, 'Go you in.'

'I am not going in; go in yourself.'

'Not I, indeed.'

'You are two fools,' said Jack. And in he went, and sat down at the table, and ate his bellyful. The other two watched him. They were afraid to enter the house. At last the other two went in, and sat down and ate.

Now a little old woman comes. Said the old woman, 'I have seen no man here for many years. Whence came ye hither?'

'We are seeking for work.'

'I will find work for you to-morrow.'

They went to bed. Up they rose in the morning. And there was a great pot on the fire, and porridge and milk. That was the food they ate. Now the old woman tells the eldest brother to go into the barn to get the tools, and to go into the wood to fell the trees. He took off his coat. There he is doing the work. There came an old dwarf, and asked him who told him to fell the wood. He could not see this little man, so small was he. He looked under his feet; he saw him in the stubble. The old dwarf hit him and beat him, until he bled, and there he left him. Now the maid comes with his dinner. The girl went home and told the two other brothers to come and carry him home and put him to bed.

In the morning the second brother goes to the wood.

The eldest brother told him it was a little man who beat him, and the second brother laughed at him. He went off now down to the woods. Here is something that asks him who told him to fell the trees. He looked around him; he could see nothing. At last he saw him in the stubble. 'Be off,' said he. The little stranger knocked him to pieces. The little maid came down to him with his dinner, and went home and told the two brothers to come and carry him home. The two brothers went down and brought him home.

Jack laughed at them: 'I am going down to-morrow myself.'

In the morning he went down to the wood. Here he is felling the trees. He heard something. He looked beneath his feet. He saw the little man in the stubble. Jack kicked him.

'You had better keep quiet,' said the little man.

The dwarf hit him. Down went Jack, and the dwarf half-killed him. There was Jack lying there now. The maid came with his dinner. Home went the maid, and told the two brothers to come and carry him home.

'No,' said Jack, 'leave me here and go.'

The two brothers went home. Jack was watching him, and the little man crept under a great stone. Up got Jack now, and home he went, and told his two brothers to go into the stable and get out four horses. They took a strong rope, and the three went with the horses and fastened the rope round the stone. They took the horses, and pulled it up, and found a well there.

'Go you down,' said one.

'Not I,' said the other; 'I am not going down.'

'I will go down,' says Jack. 'Fasten this rope and let me down, and when you hear me say "Pull up," pull me up; and when I say "Let go," let me go.'

Now the two brothers fastened him and let him down. Down he went a very little way. The little man beat him. 'Pull me up.' He goes down again. He forgets the word: 'Let me down.' He came into a beautiful country, and there he saw the old dwarf. The old dwarf spoke to him: 'Since you have come into this country, Jack, I will tell you something now.' The old man tells Jack what he is to do. 'You will find three castles. In the first one lives a giant with two heads, and,' said the old dwarf, 'you must fight him. Take the old rusty sword. I will be there with you.'

'I am afraid of him.'

'Go on, and have no fear. I will be there with you.'

Here is Jack at the castle now. He knocked at the door.

The servant-maid came, and he asked for her master.

'He is at home. Do you wish to see him?'

'Yes,' said Jack, 'I want to fight with him.'

The maid went and told him to come out.

'Are you wanting something to eat?'

'No,' said Jack, 'come out, and I will fight with you.'

'Come here and choose your sword.' (Jack chose the old rusty sword.) 'Why do you take that old rusty sword? Take a bright one.'

'Not I. This one will do for me.'

The twain went out before the door. Off went one head. 'Spare my life, Jack. I will give you all my money.'

'No.'

He struck off the other head; he killed him. (Now this was the Copper Castle: so they called it.)

Now Jack goes on to the next, the Silver Castle. A giant with three heads lived there. Jack chose the rusty sword, and struck two heads off.

'Don't kill me, Jack; let me live. I will give you the keys of my castle.'

'Not I,' said Jack; and off went the other head.

Now Jack goes on to the next, the Golden Castle. And there was a giant with four heads.

'Have you come here to fight with me?'

'Yes,' says Jack.

The giant told him to choose a sword, and he chose the old rusty sword; and out they went. Jack struck off three heads.

'Don't kill me, Jack. I will give you my keys.'

'Yes, I will,' said Jack; and off went the other head.

Now all the castles, and the money and the three fair ladies in the three castles, were his. Off Jack goes now and the lady with him. He goes back to the Silver Castle, and takes that lady. He goes to the Copper Castle, and takes that lady. And the four went on and came to the place where Jack descended. The old dwarf was there waiting for him. Jack sent the three ladies up to his brothers. Now the old dwarf wanted meat. Jack went back to the castle, and cooked some meat for him. The old dwarf carried Jack up a bit; the old dwarf stopped; he wanted meat. Jack gave him meat. He went up a bit further; he stopped; he wanted meat. Jack gave him meat. He went up a bit higher. He wanted meat. Jack had none. Now he was a very little way from the surface. He knew not what to do. He drew his knife from his pocket, and cut a little meat off his leg, and gave it to the old dwarf. Up went Jack.

Two of the ladies and his two brothers had gone off. And the eldest brother had taken the fairest lady; and the second brother had taken the other lady; and they had left the ugly lady for Jack. Jack asked her where they had gone. The lady told him; and he hastened after them. He caught them by the church: they were going to be married. The fairest lady looked back, and saw Jack.

'That one's mine,' said Jack.

Jack took and married her. He left the other lady for his eldest brother to marry. There was only the second brother now, and he took the ugly lady. There are the three brothers and the three ladies.

Now they want to go down to the three castles. Jack told the old dwarf to carry them down.

'I will carry you down; you must give me food as I come down.'

'Yes,' said Jack, 'I will give you plenty of food.'

'I will take you down.'

He carried them all down. And the old dwarf went along with Jack. Jack put one brother and one lady in the Copper Castle, and the other brother in the Silver Castle; and Jack went to the Golden Castle. And Jack kept the old dwarf all his days. The old dwarf died, and at last Jack grew old himself.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2014)

THE OLD SMITH
An old smith lived on a hill with his wife and mother-in-law. He could only make ploughshares. A boy comes, and wants his horse shod. The smith could not do it. The boy cuts the horse's legs off, stops the blood, and puts the legs on the fire, beats them on the anvil, and replaces them on the horse. He gives the smith a guinea, and goes away. The smith tries this with his mother-in-law's horse, but bungles it: the horse bleeds to death, and its legs are burnt to ashes. The boy comes again with two old women. 'I want you to make them young again.' The smith couldn't. The boy puts them on the fire, beats them on the anvil, and rejuvenates them. The smith tries it with his wife and mother-in-law, but burns them to ashes. He leaves his forge, and sets off in the snow and wind. The barefooted boy follows him. The smith wants to send him off. The boy tells him of a sick king in the next town, whom they will cure, the boy acting as the smith's servant. The butler admits them, and gives them plenty to eat and drink. The smith forgets all about the sick king, but the boy reminds him. They go up. The boy asks for a knife, pot, water, and spoon. He cuts the king's head off, and spits on his hand to stop the blood. He puts the head in the pot, boils it, lifts it out with the golden spoon, and replaces it on the king, who is cured. The king gives them a sack of gold.

They take the road again.

'All I want,' says Barefoot, 'is a pair of shoes.'

'I've little enough for myself,' says the smith.

The boy leaves him, and the smith goes on alone. Hearing of another sick king, he goes to cure him, but takes too much to drink, and boils his head all to ribbons, and lets him bleed to death. A knock comes to the door. The smith, frightened, refuses admittance.

'Won't you open to little Barefoot?'

The boy enters, and with much difficulty gets the head on again. The king is cured, and gives them two sacks of gold. The boy asks for shoes and gets them. The boy tells the smith of a gentleman who has a wizard, 1 whom none can beat: 'Let's go there. Three sacks of gold to any one who beats him.' They enter. There was a bellows. The wizard blows, and blows up half the sea; the boy blows up a fish that drinks up all the wizard's water. The wizard blows up corn as it were rain; the boy blows up birds that eat the corn. The wizard blows up hundreds of rabbits; the boy blows up greyhounds that catch the rabbits. So they win the three sacks of gold. The smith hardly knows what to do with all his money. He builds a village and three taverns, and spends his time loafing round. An old woman comes and begs a night's lodging. He gives it her. She gives him three wishes. He wishes that whoever takes his hammer in his hand can't put it down again, that whoever sits on his chair can't get up again, and that whoever gets in his pocket can't get out again. One day, when money had run low, a man comes to the smith and asks will he sell himself. The smith sells himself for a bag of gold, the time to be up in five years. After five years the man returns. The smith gives him his hammer to hold, and goes off to his tavern. From inn to inn the man follows him, and, finding him in the third inn, gives him five more years' freedom. The same thing happens with the chair; and the smith gets five more years from the old man (now called Beng, devil). The third time the devil finds the smith in one of his taverns. The smith explains that he has called for drinks, and asks the devil to change himself into a sovereign in his (the smith's) pocket to pay for them. The devil does so. The smith returns home, and goes to bed. At night he hears a great uproar in his trousers pocket, gets up, puts them on the anvil, and hammers. The devil promises never to meddle with him in future if he will release him. The smith lets him go. Afterwards the smith dies, and goes to the devil's door and knocks. An imp of Satan comes out. Tell your father the smith is here.'

The little devil went and told his father.

'He will kill us all,' said the devil, 'if we let him in. Here, take this wisp of straw, and light him upstairs to God.'

The little devil did so. The smith went to heaven. There he sat and played the harp. And there we shall all see him one day unless we go to the devil instead.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE OLD SOLDIER
There was a very old soldier; he was twelve years in military service. Then the colonel asked him, 'My good man, what do you want for having served me so many years here? Whatever you want I will give you, for you have served me well so many years. I will give you a beautiful white horse, and I will give you three big tobacco-pipes, so that you'll smoke like a gentleman. I will give you three rolls for your journey. The whole company never served as well as you have served me. I left everything to you; you have performed every sentry.'

'If I went home on furlough, I should weep bitterly. How can I leave you, my good comrades? Now I go home, shall never see you more; I have none but my God and good comrades. I was a good soldier, the sergeant over the entire company. The major has given me a beautiful white horse to go home on. O God, I am going; but I have not much money, only a little.'

When he had come into great forests, there came a beggar and begs of the soldier. He said to him, did the soldier, 'O God! what can I give you? I am, you see, a poor soldier, and I have far to go, yet my heart is not heavy. But, wait a bit, O beggar, I will give you a roll.' Then he bade him farewell.

Afterwards the same beggar came again to the soldier, and begs of him, 'O my soldier, give me something, make me a present.'

'How can I make you a present, seeing I have given already to four beggars? But wait, here I'll give you these couple of kreutzers, to get a drink of brandy with.'

Well, he went further. Again a third beggar met him; again .he begs of him. 'My God!' he said to him, 'I am a poor soldier; I have no one but God and myself. I shall have no money; I shall have nothing for myself; I'm giving you everything. My God! what am I to do? I'm an old soldier, a poor man; and, being so poor, where shall I now get anything? I gave you everything--bread, money, and my white horse. Now I must tramp on alone on my old legs. No one ever will know that I was a soldier. But my Golden God be with you, farewell.'

Then the beggar said to the soldier, 'Old soldier, I permit you to ask whatever you will. For I am God.'

The soldier answered, 'I want nothing but a stick that when I say "Beat" will beat every one and fear nobody.'

God gave it him. 'Tell me now what do you want besides.'

'Give me further a sack that if I say to a man "Get in" he must forthwith get into it.'

'Good, but you still may ask for a third gift. Only think well, so that God in your old days may succour you.'

'I want nothing but a sack that will let fall money when shaken.'

God gave him that too, and went off. The old soldier goes further, comes to a city, comes into an inn. There were many country-folk and other people of all sorts. He sits down to table, and orders victuals and drink. Straight-way the gentleman brought him something to eat. When he had eaten and drunk, he asks him to pay. He takes the sack, shakes it; golden pieces come tumbling out. He paid them all to the gentleman, and went away. The gentleman was right glad that he had given him all that money.

He goes further, came into a vast forest. There were four-and-twenty robbers; they kept an inn there, and sold what one required. He went in, and orders victuals to eat and brandy to drink; forthwith they brought him brandy strong as iron. He drank; he got drunk. 'Now pay.' He takes the sack, and shook out golden pieces, and hands them over. He paid the robbers, 'but he did not know that they were robbers. When he had paid up, they marvel to see him shake a sack like that and the money come falling out. They took him, take the sack, and go into another room. There four of them held him down, whilst two shake the sack; the money came tumbling out to their hearts' desire. They told their chief, seize the soldier, and kill him, and cut him in pieces; then they hung up his body like an ox on a peg. Let us leave them and come to the soldier. When he got to paradise, my Golden God let him be, but not long. 'Do you, Peter, go to that old soldier, and ask him what he wants here.' Good, Peter came. 'What are you wanting?' 'I just want the peace of God.' 'Hah! I'll ask God if he will let you stay here.' Peter went to my God and asks him, 'God, that old soldier is wanting your peace.' 'Go to the devils; tell them all to lay hold of him, tear him in pieces, and put as much wood as possible beneath the pot, so as to roast him thoroughly.' Well, they cooked him to shreds; but after all had to chuck him out, for he knocked them about so that he broke their bones. A second time my God sent Death for him, and him too the old soldier thrashed. But now he is dead and rotten, and we are alive.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE DRAGON
A lord, his wife, and his daughter live at a great castle. A poor lad is engaged to mind the sheep. The daughter gives him bread and beer in a basket for lunch. The old lord explains that previous servants have always come back with one cow short. In the field a little man comes to Jack. Jack gives him as much as he can eat; and the little man gives Jack a plum. The little man explains that a giant in a neighbouring castle steals a cow daily. He gives Jack a pennyworth of pins, and bids him put them in the giant's drink. Jack goes to the giant, and asks for work. The giant goes to get drinks, and Jack mixes up the pins in the giant's glass. The giant drinks, falls ill, and dies. Jack tells the little man how he has fared, and returns with the full tale of cows. The master is surprised. Presently his daughter comes in. She tells Jack that to-morrow she is to be killed by a dragon, and would like him to be there to see. Jack refuses, but gives the girl a plum, which she eats.

Next morning she gives him his food, and off he goes. He shares it as before with the little man, who bids him take a key, unlock a large door, and take out a black horse and black clothes, with a sword he will find there. Then, having watered his horse, he is to go and fight the dragon. He goes, and knocks the dragon about with his sword. The dragon shoots fire from his mouth, but the horse throws up the water he has drunk, and quenches it. Jack puts back the horse, changes his clothes, and goes home with the cows. He gives another plum to the girl, who has to meet the dragon again next day, and asks Jack to be there. He refuses. Next morning she gives Jack his food, and Jack at the little man's suggestion asks for more. He gets it, goes, and shares it with the little man. It is the same as before, only this time he gets a white horse and white clothes. The little man tells Jack that to-morrow is the last day of the fight, and bids him rise early, and ask the young lady to send more food. Jack gives her another plum. This time she prepares the food over-night, as she has to meet the dragon at daybreak. She wants Jack to come and see, but he refuses--'must see after the cows.' He gets a red horse and red clothes this time, and the horse drinks the water dry. The fire from the dragon burns the lady's hair, but the horse's flood of water quenches it; and between them they kill the dragon. The lady cuts off a lock of Jack's hair with a golden scissors. He returns to the castle, and there the girl tells him about the fight and gets another plum. Then there is the usual dinner. Every guest has to lay his head in the lady's lap to let her see whether the lock matches, Jack having meanwhile gone off as usual with his cows, and shared his food with the little man. They fail to match the hair, so they bring up the servants--Jack last of all, wearing the red clothes underneath his own rags. He marries the young lady, and they live first in the dead giant's castle, and then, the parents having died, in her father's.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE GREEN MAN OF NO-MAN'S LAND
There was a young miller, who was a great gambler. Nobody could beat him. One day a man comes and challenges him. They play. Jack wins and demands a castle. There it is. They play again, and Jack loses. The man tells Jack his name is the Green Man of Noman's Land, and that unless Jack finds his castle in a year and a day he will be beheaded. The time goes by. Jack remembers his task, and sets out in cold and snow. He comes to a cottage, where an old woman gives him food and lodging. He asks her if she knows the Green Man. 'No,' she says; 'but if a quarter of the world knows I can tell you.' In the morning she mounts on the roof and blows a horn. A quarter of all the men in the world came. She asks them. They do not know the Green Man, and she dismisses them. Again she blows the horn, and the birds come. She asks them; they don't know; and she dismisses them. She sends Jack on to her elder sister, who knows more than she does. She lends Jack her horse, and gives him a ball of thread to place between the horse's ears. He comes to the second sister's house. 'It is long,' she says, 'since I saw my sister's horse.' He eats and sleeps, then asks about the Green Man. She knows not, but will tell him if half the world knows; so goes on the roof and blows a horn. Half the world come, but they do not know the Green Man. 'Go,' she says, and blows the horn again. Half the birds in the world come, but with a like result. She takes her sister's horse, and gives Jack hers, with a ball of thread, and sends him on to the eldest sister. It is the same thing there. The third sister also doesn't know, but in the morning goes on the roof and blows a horn. All the people in the world come, but do not know the Green Man. 'Go.' Again she blows, and all the birds come, but do not know. She goes down and looks in her book, and finds that the eagle is missing. She blows again; the eagle comes; and she abuses him. He explains that he has just come from the Green Man of Noman's Land. She lends Jack her horse, and bids him go till he comes to a pool and sees three white birds, to hide, and to steal the feathers of the last one to enter the water. He does so. The bird cries and demands its feathers. Jack insists on her carrying him over to her father's castle. She denies at first that she is the Green Man's daughter, but at last carries him over, and when across becomes a young lady. Jack goes up to the castle and knocks. The Green Man comes out: 'So you've found the house, Jack.' 'Yes.' The Green Man sets him tasks, the loss of his head the penalty of failure. The first task is to clean the stable. As fast as he throws out a shovelful of dirt, three return. So Jack gives it up, and the girl, coming with his dinner, does it for him. The Green Man accuses him of receiving help; he denies it. The second task is to fell a forest before mid-day. Jack cuts down three trees and weeps. The girl brings his dinner, and does it for him, warning him not to tell her father. The same accusation is met with the same denial. The third task is to thatch a barn with a single feather only of each bird. Jack catches a robin, pulls a feather from it, lets it go then, and sits down despairing. The girl brings his food, and performs his task for him, warning him of the next task, the fourth one. This is to climb a glass mountain in the middle of a lake and to bring from the top of it the egg of a bird that lays one egg only. The girl meets him at the edge of the lake, and by her suggestion he wishes her shoe a boat. They reach the mountain. He wishes her fingers a ladder. She warns him to tread on every step and not miss one. He forgets, steps over the last rung, and gets the egg; but the girl's finger is broken. She warns him to deny having had any help. The fifth task is to guess which daughter is which, as in the shape of birds they fly thrice over the castle. Forewarned by the girl, Jack names them correctly. The Green Man thereupon gives in, and Jack weds his daughter.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE BLACK LADY
A young girl goes to service at an old castle with the Black Lady, who warns her not to look through the window. The Black Lady goes out. The girl gets bored, looks through the window, and sees the Black Lady playing cards with the devil. She falls down frightened. The Black Lady comes in and asks her what she has seen. 'Nothing saw I; nought can I say. Leave me alone; I am weary of my life.' The Black Lady beats her, and asks her again, What saw you through the window?' 'Nothing saw I,' etc. The girl runs off and meets a keeper, who takes her home, and after some years marries her. She has a child, and is bedded. Enter the Black Lady. 'What saw you through the window?' 'Nothing saw I,' etc. The Black Lady takes the child, dashes its brains out, and exit. Enter the husband. The wife offers no explanation, and the husband wants to burn her, but his mother intercedes and saves her this time. But the same thing happens again, and the husband makes a fire. As she is being brought to the stake, the Black Lady comes. 'What saw you through the window?' 'Nothing saw I,' etc. 'Take her and burn her,' says the Black Lady. They fasten her up, and bring a light. The same question, the same answer. The Black Lady sees that she is secret, so gives her back her .two children, and leaves her in peace.

THE TEN RABBITS
In a little house on the hill lived an old woman with her three sons, the youngest of them a fool. The eldest goes to seek his fortune, and tells his mother to bake him a cake. 'Which will you have--a big one and a curse with it, or a little one and a blessing in it?' He chooses a big cake. He comes to a stile and a beautiful road leading to a castle; he knocks at the castle door, and asks the old gentleman for work. He is sent into a field with the gentleman's rabbits. He eats his food, and refuses to give any to a little old man who asks for some. The rabbits run here and there. He tries to catch them, but fails to recover half of them. The gentleman counts them, and finds some missing, so cuts the eldest brother's head off, and sticks it on a gatepost. The second brother acts in the same way, and meets the same fate. The fool also will seek his fortune. He chooses a little cake with a blessing. His mother sends him with a sieve to get water for her. A robin bids him stop up the holes with leaves and clay. He does so, and brings water. He gets the cake and goes. He sees his two brothers' heads stuck on the gateposts, and stands laughing at them, saying, 'What are you doing there, you two fools?' and throwing stones at them. He enters, dines, and smiles at the old gentleman's daughter, who falls in love with him. He goes to the field, lets the rabbits go, and falls asleep. The rabbits run about here and there. An old man by the well begs food, and Jack shares his food with him. Jack hunts for hedgehogs. He can't get the rabbits back, but the old man gives him a silver whistle. Jack blows, and the rabbits return. The old gentleman counts them, and finds them correct. The girl brings Jack his dinner daily in the field. The old man tells Jack to marry her. He does so, still living as servant in the stable till the old people's death. Then he takes over the castle, and brings his mother to live 1 with him.

THE THREE WISHES
A fool lives with his mother. Once on a hillside he finds a young lady exposed to the heat of the sun, and twines a bower of bushes round her for protection. She awakes, and gives him three wishes. He wishes he were at home: no sooner said than done. On the way he catches a glimpse of a lovely lady at a window, and wishes idly that she were with child by him. She proves so, but knows not the cause. She bears a child, and her parents summon every one from far and near to visit her. When the fool enters, the babe says, 'Dad, dad!' Disgusted at the lover's low estate, the parents cast all three adrift in a boat. The lady asks him how she became with child, and he tells her. 'Then you must have a wish still left.' He wishes they were safe on shore in a fine castle of their own. They live happily there for some time, then return home, and visit the girl's parents splendidly dressed. The parents refuse to believe him the same man. He returns in his old clothes. Triumph and reconciliation. He provides for his old mother.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

FAIRY BRIDE
A king has three sons, and knows not to which of them to leave his kingdom. They shoot for it with bow and arrows. The youngest shoots so far that his arrow is lost. He seeks it for a long time, and at last finds it sticking in a glass door. He enters and finds himself in the home of the Queen of the Fairies, whom he marries. After a while he returns home with his bride. An old witch who lives in the park incites the king to ask the fairy bride to fetch him a handkerchief which will cover the whole park. She does it, and then is asked to bring her brother. She refuses, but finally summons him. He enters, and terrifies the king by his threatening aspect. 'What did you call me for?' The king is too frightened to answer coherently. The fairy's brother kills him and the old witch, and vanishes. They live at the castle.

CINDERELLA
A glorious version, too long to take down, and now almost forgotten. After Cinderella's marriage the sisters live with her, and flirt with the prince. Her children are stolen, and Cinderella is turned into a sow. She protects the children, but at the instigation of the sisters (or stepmother) she is hunted by the prince's hounds and killed. The three children come to the hall, and beg for the sow's liver (its special efficacy forgotten). The children are followed and further restored to their father. Perhaps Cinderella herself comes again to life.

JACK THE ROBBER
Now we'll leave the master to stand a bit, and go back to the mother. So in the morning Jack says to his mother, 'Mother,' he says, 'give me one of them old bladders as hang up in the house, and,' he says, 'I'll fill it full of blood, and I'll tie it round your throat; and when the master comes up to ax me if I got the sheet, me and you will be having a bit of arglement, and I'll up with my fist and hit you on the bladder, and the bladder will bust, and you'll make yourself to be dead.'

Now the master comes. 'Have you got the sheet, Jack?

And just as he's axing him, he up with his fist, and hits his mother.

And the master says, 'O Jack, what did you kill your poor mother for?'

'Oh! I don't care; I can soon bring her right again.'

'No,' says the master, 'never, Jack.'

And Jack began to smile, and he says, 'Can't I? you shall see, then.' And he goes behind the door, and fetches a stick with a bit of a knob to it. Jack begin to laugh. He touches his mother with this stick, and the old woman jumped up. (This is s’posed to be an inchanted stick.)

Says the master: 'O Jack,' he says, 'what shall I give you for that stick?'

'Well, sir,' he says, 'I couldn't let you have that stick. My inchantment would be broke.'

'Well, Jack, if you'll let me have that stick, I'll never give you another thing to do as long as you live here.'

So he gave him £50 for this stick, and said he'd never give him nothing else to do for him. So the master went home to the house, and he didn't know which way to fall out with the missus, to try this stick. One day at dinner-time he happened to fall out with her; the dinner she put for him didn't please him. So he up with his fist and he knocked her dead.

In comes the poor servant-girl and says, 'O master, what ever did you kill the poor missus for?'

He says, 'I'll sarve you the same.' And he sarved her the same.

In come the wagoner, and he asked, 'What did he kill the missus and the sarvint for.' And he says, 'I'll sarve you the same,' he says. He wanted to try this stick what he had off Jack, He thought he could use it the same way as Jack. So he touched the missus with it fust, but she never rose. He touched the servant with it, and she never rose. He touched the wagoner, and he never rose. 'Well,' he says, 'I'll try the big end,' he says, and he tries the knob. So he battered and battered with the knob till he battered the brains out of the three of them.

He does no more, and he goes up to Jack and says, 'O Jack, you've ruined me for life.' He says, 'Jack, I shall have to drown you.'

So Jack says, 'All right, master.'

'Well, get in this bag,' he says; and he takes him on his back. As he was going along the road, he . . . went one field off the road, being a very methlyist man. During the time he was down there, there come a drōvyer by with his cattle. Now Jack's head was out of the sack.

'Hello! Jack, where are you going?'

'To heaven, I hope.'

'Oh! Jack, let me go. I'm an older man till you, and I'll give you all my money and this cattle.'

Jack told him to unloosen the bag to let him out, and for him to get into it. Away Jack goes with the cattle and the money. So the master comes up, taking no notice of it, and he picks the bag up, and puts it on his shoulder, and goes on till he comes to Monfort's Bridge. 1 He says, 'One, two, three'; and away he chucks him over.

Well, Jack goes now about the country, dealing in cattle. So in about three years' time he comes round the same way again, round the master's place.

So, 'Hello! Jack,' he says, 'where ever did you get them from?'

'Well, sir,' he says, 'when you throwed me, if I'd had a little boy at the turning to turn them straight down the road, I should have had as many more.'

So he says, 'Jack, will you chuck me there, and you stop at the turning to turn them.'

So Jack says,' You'll have to walk till you get there, for I can't carry you.'

And when he got to the bridge Jack put him in the bag, and Jack counted his 'One, two, three,' same as he counted for him, and away he goes. And Jack went back and took to the farm, and making very good use of it. For many a night he let me sleep in the field with my tent for telling that lie about him.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE FOOL WITH THE SHEEP
The youngest of three brothers is a fool, and the two others want to kill him. They induce him to get into a sack as the way to go to heaven. He does so, and they take him to the sea. They stop for a drink at a tavern. A stranger comes by with sheep. _He_ wants to go, and takes Jack's place, and is thrown into the sea. Jack returns with the sheep. The brothers find him at home with his flock, and ask where he got them. 'At the bottom of the sea.' They want to go too, so Jack throws them in, and returns home.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE TINKER AND HIS WIFE
Once there was a tinker and his wife, and they got into a bit of very good country for yernin’ a few shillings quick. And in this country there wasn't very little lodgings. 'Well, my wench,' he said to his wife, 'I think we'll go and take that little empty house, and keep a little beer. Well, my wench, I'll order for a barrel of beer.' He has this barrel of beer in the house. 'Now, my wench, you make the biggest penny out of it as ever you can, and I'll go off for another week's walk.'

In the course of one day a packman come by. He says, 'It's gettin' very warm, missus, isn't it?'

'No, indeed,' she says, 'it's very cold weather.'

'I've got a very big load, and it makes me sweat, and I think it's warm.'

'I sell beer here,' she says.

He says, 'Well, God bless you, put me a drop for this penny.'

It was one of the old big pennies, and was the biggest penny she ever saw there. She brought him all the barrel for it. So she takes the penny and drops it in the basin on the mantel-shelf. He was there three days drinking till he emptied the barrel of beer. The husband comes home at the end of the week.

'Well, my wench, how did you get on?'

'Well, Jack, I did very well. I sold every drop of beer.'

'Well done, my wench, we'll have another one and see how that goes. Now, my wench, bring them few shillin's down, and let's see what you made upon it.'

She brings the basin down, and says, 'You telled me to make the biggest penny on it as ever I could.'

He begin to count it, and turns the basin upside down, and empties it on the table. And what was there but the one big penny?

'Well! well!! well!!!' he says, 'you'll ruin me now for life.'

'Ah!' she says, 'Jack, didn't you tell me to make the biggest penny out of it as ever I could, and that was the biggest penny as ever I seen.'

'Well,' he says, 'my wench, I see you don't understand sellin’ beer. I think I'll buy a little pig. We've got plenty of taters and cabbage in the garden. Well, now, my wench, when the butcher comes round to kill the pig, you walk round the garden and count every cabbage that's in the garden, and you get a little stick, and stick it by every cabbage in the garden, and when the butcher slays the pig up, you revide a piece of pig up for every cabbage in the garden.'

She revided a piece of pig up for every cabbage in the garden, and stuck it on every stick round the cabbages. The husband comes home again.

'Well, my wife, how did you go on with the pig?'

'Well, Jack, I done as you told me,' she says. 'I got a stick and stuck it by every cabbage, and put a piece of mate on every stick.'

'Well! well!! well!!!' he says, 'where is the mate gone to now? You'll ruin me if I stop here much longer. Pull the fire out,' he says, 'and I'll get away from here.' And he picks up his basket and throws it on his shoulder. 'Pull that door after you,' he says.

What did she do but she pulls all the fire out and put it into her apron. The old door of the house was tumbling down, and she picks it up and put it on her back. So him being into a temper, he didn't take much notice of her behind him. They travelled on, and it come very dark. They comes to an old hollow tree by the side of the road.

'Well, my wench, I think we'll stop here to-night.'

They goes up to the top of the old tree. After they got up in the tree, the robbers got underneath them.

'Whatever you do, my wench, keep quiet. This is a robbers' den.'

The robbers had plenty of meat and everything, and they prayed for a bit of fire.

She says, 'Jack,' she says, 'I shall have to drop it.'

So she drops the fire out of her apron, and it goed down the hollow tree.

'See, what a godsend that is,' said one.

They cooked the meat as they had. 'The Lord send me a drop of vinegar,' says one.

'Thank God for that,' says that other one. 'See what a godsend ’tis to us.'

Now, the door's fastened to her back yet, and she says, 'Jack, I shall have to drop it.'

'Drop what?' he says.

'I shall have to drop the door, Jack,' she says, 'the rope's cutting my shoulders in two.'

So she drop the door down the hollow tree, and it went dummel-tummel-tummel down the tree, and these robbers thought ’twas the devil himself coming. They jumps up, and away they goes down the road as hard as ever they could go. .The time as they run, Jack's wife goes down the tree and picks up the bag of gold what they'd left. Being frightened as they'd had such godsends to ’em, they left all behind.

They had one brother as was deaf and dumb. Him being a very valuable 1 fellow, he thought he'd come back to see what was the matter. He come peepin’ round the old tree. Who happened to see him but Jack's wife. And he went 'A a a a a a' to her.

'Come here,' she says, 'I can cure your speech.'

She made motions with her own mouth for him to put his tongue out. She drew the knife slightly from behind her as he put his tongue out, and cut half of his tongue off. Him being bleeding, he went 'Awa wa wa wa wa,' putting his hand to his mouth and making motions to his brothers. And when he got back to his brothers, them seeing him bleeding, they thought sure the devil was there.

I never see Jack nor his wife nor the robbers sense after they left the tree.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

WINTER
An old man and woman, very poor, live in a cottage. The old man saves up money in a stocking for winter. A beggar comes to the door. The old woman asks his name. 'Winter.' 'Here is money, my old man, saved for you.' The old husband comes home. They leave the cottage, the old woman taking the door with her (reason not given), and camp out in a tree. Robbers come and camp underneath, and quarrel over the division of their spoil. They want change for £1. One says he will have change if he goes to the devil for it. Down falls the door. The robbers think it is the devil, and fly, leaving the money. The old man and woman seize it, and return to their cottage.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE BLACK DOG OF THE WILD FOREST
There was a king and queen in the north of Ireland, and they had one son. The son had to be revoured when he came of age by the Black Dog of the Wild Forest, and his father was very fond of his son. When he came close to the time when he had to be revoured, his father took him a shorter journey every day; and one day his father saddled the best horse as he had in his stable, and gave him as much money as he liked to take with him. He galloped away as hard as ever he could till he got benighted. He rode some hundreds and hundreds of miles, and he could see a small little light a little distance off him, maybe a hundred miles off him to the best of his knowledge in the dark, and he makes for this little light. And who was living there but an old witch.

'Well, come in, 1 my king's son,' she said, 'from the North of Ireland. I know you aren't very well.'

And so when he comes in, she puts him in the ess-hole under the fire. He hadn't been in there but twenty minutes, but in comes the Black Dog of the Wild Forest, spitting fire yards away out of his mouth, th’ owd lady and her little dog named Hear-all after him. But they beat him.

'Now,' she says, 'my king's son, please to get up. You can have your tea now. We have beat him.'

So he gets up, has his tea with her, and gives a lot of money to the old lady, which says they have got a sister living from her three hundred miles. 'And if you can get there, ten to one she will give you her advice to get safe. I will give you my favours, the bread out of my mouth, that is Hear-all, the dog. I will give you that dog with you.'

He gallops on, gallops on, till he gets benighted. He looks behind him on the way he was going; his horse was getting very tired; and he could see the Black Dog of the Wild Forest after him. And he gallops on till he comes to t’other sister's house.

'Well, come in,' she says, 'my king's son from the North of Ireland. I know you aren't very well.'

She puts him down into the ess-hole again, sir; and she had a little dog named Spring-all. If they fought hard the first night they fought fifteen times harder with Hear-all and Spring-all and th' owd lady herself.

'Well,' she said, 'my king's son, I will do the best as ever I can for you. I will give you Spring-all, and I will give you the rod. Don't forget what I tell you to do with this rod. You follow this ball of worsted. Now it will take you right straight to a river. You will see the Black Dog of the Wild Forest, and s’ever you get to this river, you hit this rod in the water, and a fine bridge will jump up. And when you get to t’other side, just hit the water, and the bridge will fall in again, and the Black Dog of the Wild Forest cannot get you.'

He got into another wild forest over the water, and he got romping and moping about the forest by himself till he got very wild. He got moping about, and he found he got to a castle. That was the king's castle as he got over there to. He got to this castle, and the gentleman put him on to a job at this castle.

So he says to him, 'Jack, are you ony good a-shooting?'

'Yes, sir,' he says, 'I can shoot a little bit. I can shoot a long way further.'

'Well, will you go out to-day, Jack, and we will have a shot or two in the forest?'

They killed several birds and wild varmints in the forest. So him being sweet upon a daughter at this big hall, her and Jack got very great together. Jack tuck her down to the river to show her what he could do with his rod, him being laughing and joking with her. The king wanted a bridge made over the river, and he said there was no one as could do it.

'My dear,' says Jack, 'I could do it,' he says.

'With what?' she says.

'With my rod.'

He touched the water with his rod, and up springs as nice a bridge as ever you have seen up out of the water. Him being laughing and joking with this young girl, he come away and forgot the bridge standing. He comes home. Next day following he goes off again shooting with the king again, and the Black Dog of the Wild Forest comes to the king's house.

He says to th’ owd lady herself, 'Whatever you do to-morrow, Jack will be going out shooting again, and you get Jack to leave his two little dogs, as I am going to devour Jack. And whatever you do, you fasten ’em down in the cellar to-morrow, and I will follow Jack to the forest where he is going shooting. And if Jack kills me, he will bring me back on the top of his horse on the front of him; and you will say to him, "O Jack, what ever are you going to do with that?" "I am going to make a fire of it," he will say. And he will burn me, and when he burns me he will burn me to dust. And you get a small bit of stick--Jack will go away and leave me after--and you go and rake my dust about, and you will find a lucky-bone. And when Jack goes to his bed, you drop this lucky-bone in Jack's ear, he will never rise no more, and you can take and bury him.'

Now the old lady was against Jack a lot for being there. So the Black Dog of the Wild Forest told th' owd lady the way to kill Jack. 'So see as when Jack brings me back and burns me, you look in my dust, and you will find a lucky-bone, and you drop it when Jack goes to bed, drop it into his ear, and Jack will never rise from his bed no more, he will be dead. Take Jack and bury him.'

Jack goes to the forest a-shooting, and the Black Dog of the Wild Forest follows him, and Jack begin to cry. Now if the fire came from his mouth the first time, it came a hundred times more, and Jack begin to cry.

'Oh dear!' he cried, 'where is my little Hear-all and Spring-all?'He had no sooner said the words, five minutes but scarcely, comes up the two little dogs, and they’s a very terrible fight. But Jack masters him and kills him. He brings home the Black Dog of the Wild Forest on the front of his horse; he brings him back, Jack, on the front of his horse; and the king says, 'What ever are you going to do with that?'

'I'm going to burn him.'

After he burns him, he burns him to dust.

The Black Dog of the Wild Forest says to th’ owd lady, When Jack burns me to dust, you get a little stick and rake my dust about, and you will find a lucky-bone. You drop that lucky-bone in Jack's ear when he goes to bed, and Jack will never waken no more, and then you can take and bury him, and after that Jack is buried there will be no more said about him.'

Well, th’ owd woman did do so, sir. When Jack went to bed, she got this lucky-bone and did as the Black Dog of the Wild Forest told her. She did drop it in Jack's ear, and Jack was dead. They take Jack off to bury him. Jack been buried three days, and the parson wondered what these two little dogs was moping about the grave all the time. He couldn't get them away.

'I think we'll rise Jack again,' he says.

And s’ever they rise him, off opened the lid of the coffin, and little Hear-all jumped to the side of his head, and he licked the lucky-bone out of his ear. And up Jack jumped alive.

Jack says, 'Who ever put me here?'

'It was the king as had you buried here, Jack.'

Jack made his way home to his own father and mother. Going on the road Jack was riding bounded on the back of his horse's back. Hear-all says to him, 'Jack,' he says, 'come down, cut my head off.'

'Oh dear, no! Hear-all. I couldn't do that for the kindness you have done for me.'

'If you don't do it, Jack, I shall devour you.'

He comes down off his horse's back, and he kills little Hear-all. He cuts his head off, and well off timed [ofttimes] he goes crying about Hear-all, for what he done. Goes on a little further. Spring-all says to him, 'Jack, you have got to come down and serve me the same.'

Oh dear, no!' he says, 'Spring-all, I shall take it all to heart.'

'Well,' he says, 'if you don't come down, Jack,' he says, I will devour you.'

Jack comes down, and he cuts his head off, and he goes on the road, crying very much to hisself about his two little dogs. So going on this road as he was crying, he turned his head round at the back of his horse, looking behind him, and he sees two of the handsomest young ladies coming as ever he saw in his life.

'What are you crying for?' said these ladies to him.

'I am crying,' he said, 'about two little dogs, two faithful dogs, what I had.'

'What was the name of your little dogs?'

'One was named Hear-all, and the t’other was named Spring-all.'

'Would you know them two dogs if you would see them again?'

'Oh dear, yes!' says Jack. 'Oh dear, yes!' says Jack.

'Well, I am Hear-all, and this is Spring-all.'

Away Jack goes home to his father and mother, and lives very happy there all the days of his life.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE TALE OF THE SOLDIER
There was an old soldier once, and he left the army. He went to the top of a hill that was at the upper end of the town-land, and he said, 'Well, may it be that the Mischief may come and take me with him on his back the next time that I come again in sight of this town.'

Then he was walking till he came to the house of a gentleman that was there. John asked the gentleman if he would get leave to stay in his house that night.

'Well, then,' said the gentleman, 'since thou art an old soldier, and hast the look of a man of courage, without dread or fear in thy face, there is a castle at the side of yonder wood, and thou mayest stay in it till day. Thou shalt have a pipe and baccy, a cogie full of whisky, and a Bible to read. 1

When John got his supper, he took himself to the castle. He set on a great fire, and when a while of the night had come, there came two tawny women in, and a dead man's kist between them. They threw it at the fireside, and they sprang out. John arose, and with the heel of his foot he drove out its end, and he dragged out an old hoary bodach. And he set him sitting in the great chair; he gave him a pipe and baccy, and a cogie of whisky; but the bodach let them fall on the floor.

'Poor man,' said John, 'the cold is on thee.'

John laid himself stretched in the bed, and he left the bodach to toast himself at the fireside; but about the crowing of the cock he went away.

The gentleman came well early in the morning. 'What rest didst thou find, John?'

'Good rest,' said John, 'Thy father was not the man that would frighten me.'

'Right, good John, thou shalt have two hundred pund, and lie to-night in the castle.'

'I am the man that will do that,' said John.

And that night it was the very like. There came three tawny women, and a dead man's kist with them amongst them. They threw it up to the side of the fireplace, and they took their soles out of that. John arose, and with the heel of his boot he broke the head of the kist, and he dragged out of it the old hoary man. And, as he did the night before, he set him sitting in the big chair, and gave him pipe and baccy; and he let them fall.

'Oh! poor man,' said John, 'cold is on thee.'

Then he gave him a cogie of drink, and he let that fall also.

'Oh! poor man, thou art cold.'

The bodach went as he did the night before. 'But,' said John to himself, 'if I stay here this night, and that thou shouldst come, thou shalt pay my pipe and baccy, and my cogie of drink.'

The gentleman came early enough in the morning, and he asked, 'What rest didst thou find last night, John?'

'Good rest,' said John. 'It was not the hoary bodach, thy father, that would put fear on me.'

'Och!' said the gentleman, 'if thou stayest to-night thou shalt have three hundred pund.'

'It's a bargain,' said John.

When it was a while of the night there came four tawny women, and a dead man's kist with them amongst them. And they set that down at the side of John. John arose, and he drew his foot, and he drove the head out of the kist. And he dragged out the old hoary man, and he set him in the big chair. He reached him the pipe and the baccy, the cup and the drink; but the old man let them fall, and they were broken.

'Och!' said John, 'before thou goest this night, thou shalt pay me all thou hast broken.'

But word came there not from the head of the bodach. Then John took the belt of his abersgaic, 1 and he tied the bodach to his side, and he took him with him to bed. When the heath-cock crowed, the bodach asked him to let him go.

'Pay what thou hast broken first,' said John.

'I will tell thee, then,' said the old man, 'there is a cellar of drink under, below me, in which there is plenty of drink, tobacco, and pipes. There is another little chamber beside the cellar, in which there is a caldron full of gold. And under the threshold of the big door there is a crocky full of silver. Thou sawest the women that came with me to-night?'

'I saw,' said John.

'Well, there thou hast four women from whom I took the cows, and they in extremity. They are going with me every night thus, punishing me. But go thou and tell my son how I am being wearied out. Let him go and pay the cows, and let him not be heavy on the poor. Thou thyself and he may divide the gold and silver between you; and marry thyself my old girl. But mind, give plenty of gold of what is left to the poor, on whom I was too hard. And I will find rest in the world of worlds.'

The gentleman came, and John told him as I have told thee. But John would not marry the old girl of the hoary bodach. At the end of a day or two John would not stay longer. He filled his pockets full of the gold, and he asked the gentleman to give plenty of gold to the poor. He reached the house, 1 but he was wearying at home, and he had rather be back with the regiment. He took himself off on a day of days, and he reached the hill above the town, from which he went away. But who should come to him but the Mischief.

'Hoth! hoth! John, thou hast come back?'

'Hoth on thyself!' quoth John, 'I came. Who art thou? 'I am the Mischief, the man to whom thou gayest thyself when thou was here last.'

'Ai! ai!' said John, 'it's long since I heard tell of thee, but I never saw thee before. There is glamour on my eyes; I will not believe that it is thou at all. But make a snake of thyself, and I will believe thee.'

The Mischief did this.

'Make now a lion of roaring.'

The Mischief did this.

'Spit fire now seven miles behind thee and seven miles before thee.'

The Mischief did this.

'Well,' said John, 'since I am to be a servant with thee, come into my abersgaic, and I will carry thee. But thou must not come out till I ask thee, or else the bargain's broke.'

The Mischief promised, and he did this.

Now,' said John, 'I am going to see a brother of mine that is in the regiment. But keep thou quiet.'

So now John went into the town; and one yonder and one here would cry, 'There is John the desairtair.' There was gripping of John, and a court held on him; and so it was that he was to be hanged about mid-day on the morrow. And John asked no favour but to be floored with a bullet.

The Coirneal said, 'Since he was an old soldier, and in the army so long, that he should have his asking.'

On the morrow, when John was to be shot, and the soldiers foursome round all about him, 'What is that they are saying?' said the Mischief. 'Let me amongst them, and I won't be long scattering them.'

'Cuist! cuist! ' said John.

'What's that speaking to thee?' said the Coirneal.

'Oh! it's but a white mouse,' said John.

'Black or white,' said the Coirneal, 'don't thou let her out of the abersgaic, and thou shalt have a letter of loosing, and let's see no more of thee.'

John went away, and in the mouth of night he went into a barn where there were twelve men threshing. 'Oh! lads,' said John, 'here's for you my old abersgaic; and take a while threshing it, it is so hard that it is taking the skin off my back.'

They took as much as two hours of the watch at the abersgaic with the twelve flails; and at last, every blow they gave it, it would leap to the top of the barn, and it was casting one of the threshers now and again on his back. When they saw that, they asked him to be out of that, himself and his abersgaic; they would not believe but that the Mischief was in it.

Then he went on his journey, and he went into a smithy where there were twelve smiths striking their great hammers. 'Here's for you, lads, an old abersgaic, and I will give you half-a-crown, and take a while at it with the twelve great hammers; it is so hard that it is taking the skin off my back.'

But that was fun for the smiths; it was good sport for them, the abersgaic of the soldier. But every sgaile it got, it was bounding to the top of the smithy. 'Go out of this, thyself and it,' said they; 'we will not believe that the Bramman 1 is in it.'

So then John went on, and the Mischief on his back; and he reached a great furnace that was there.

'Where art thou going now, John?' said the Mischief. 'Patience a little, and thou 'It see that,' said John.

'Let me out,' said the Mischief, 'and I will never put trouble on thee in this world.'

'Nor in the next?' said John.

'That's it,' said the Mischief.

'Stop, then,' said John, 'till thou get a smoke.'

And so saying, John cast the abersgaic and the Mischief into the middle of the furnace: and himself and the furnace went as a green flame of fire to the skies.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE MAGIC SHIRT
'There was a king and a knight, as there was and will be, and as grows the fir-tree, some of it crooked and some of it straight; and he was a king of Eirinn,' said the old tinker, and then came a wicked stepmother, who was incited to evil by a wicked hen-wife. The son of the first queen was at school with twelve comrades, and they used to play at shinny every day with silver shinnies and a golden ball. The hen-wife, for certain curious rewards, gave the step-dame a magic shirt, and she sent it to her stepson, 'Sheen Billy,' and persuaded him to put it on. He refused at first, but complied at last, and the shirt was a great snake about his neck. Then he was enchanted and under spells, and all manner of adventures happened; but at last he came to the house of a wise woman who had a beautiful daughter, who fell in love with the enchanted prince, and said she must and would have him.

'It will cost thee much sorrow,' said the mother.

'I care not,' said the girl, 'I must have him.'

'It will cost thee thy hair.'

'I care not.'

'It will cost thee thy right breast.'

'I care not if it should cost me my life,' said the girl.

And the old woman agreed to help her to her will. A caldron was prepared and filled with plants; and the king's son was put into it and stripped to the magic shirt, and the girl was stripped to the waist. And the mother stood by with a great knife, which she gave to her daughter. Then the king's son was put down in the caldron; and the great serpent, which appeared to be a shirt about his neck, changed into its own form, and sprang on the girl and fastened on her; and she cut away the hold, and the king's son was freed from the spells. Then they were married, and a golden breast was made for the lady.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

Throughout the course of Christianity's existence, it has had a few run ins with the Roma. If you have heard Christian Lore of Vampires, like stakes in the heart and all of that, those types of ideas come from the Roma. They also had concepts of Vampire Watermelons and Pumpkins, they would come from ground up Watermelon or Pumpkin, and they would look like the full regular fruit, but they were vicious.

In the Roma language "God" is called "Devla" and sometimes even "Devel", and this has caused some confusion with Christians for obvious reasons. And throughout the course of Christianity, they have thought that the Roma were worshiping the Devil. The Roma word for "Devil" is "Beng" though, and the word "Devla" comes from the Hindu word "Deva" which is the Sanskrit word for "God".

The Roma word for "Vampire" is "Mullo". They usually came back to life because someone did not do burial rites properly. The Roma would hire the child of a Vampire and a Human (Dhampir) to track the vampire and kill it. They would then stake the body down, decapitate it and bury it, then put stakes in the grave.

THE VAMPIRE
THERE was an old woman in a village. And grown-up maidens met and span, and made a 'bee.' 1 And the young sparks came and laid hold of the girls, and pulled them about and kissed them. But one girl had no sweetheart to lay hold of her and kiss her. And she was a strapping lass, the daughter of wealthy peasants; but three whole days no one came near her. And she looked at the big girls, her comrades. And no one troubled himself with her. Yet she was a pretty girl, a prettier was not to be found. Then came a fine young spark, and took her in his arms and kissed her, and stayed with her until cock-crow. And when the cock crowed at dawn he departed. The old woman saw he had cock's feet. 2 And she kept looking at the lad's feet, and she said, 'Nita, my lass, did you see anything?'

'I didn't notice.'

'Then didn't I see he had cock's feet?'

'Let be, mother, I didn't see it.'

And the girl went home and slept; and she arose and went off to the spinning, where many more girls were holding a 'bee.' And the young sparks came, and took each one his sweetheart. And they kissed them, and stayed a while, and went home. And the girl's handsome young spark came and took her in his arms and kissed her and pulled her about, and stayed with her till midnight. And the cock began to crow. The young spark heard the cock crowing, and departed. What said the old woman who was in the hut, 'Nita, did you notice that he had horse's hoofs?'

'And if he had, I didn't see.'

Then the girl departed to her home. And she slept and arose in the morning, and did her work that she had to do. And night came, and she took her spindle and went to the old woman in the hut. And the other girls came, and the young sparks came, and each laid hold of his sweetheart. But the pretty girl looks at them. Then the young sparks gave over and departed home. And only the girl remained neither a long time nor a short time. Then came the girl's young spark. Then what will the girl do? She took heed, and stuck a needle and thread in his back. And he departed when the cock crew, and she knew not where he had gone to. Then the girl arose in the morning and took the thread, and followed up the thread, and saw him in a grave where he was sitting. Then the girl trembled and went back home. At night the young spark that was in the grave came to the old woman's house and saw that the girl was not there. He asked the old woman, 'Where's Nita?'

'She has not come.'

Then he went to Nita's house, where she lived, and called, 'Nita, are you at home?'

Nita answered, ['I am'].

'Tell me what you saw when you came to the church. For if you don't tell me I will kill your father.'

'I didn't see anything.'

Then he looked, 1 and he killed her father, and departed to his grave.

Next night he came back. 'Nita, tell me what you saw.' I didn't see anything.'

'Tell me, or I will kill your mother, as I killed your father. Tell me what you saw.'

'I didn't see anything.'

Then he killed her mother, and departed to his grave. Then the girl arose in the morning. And she had twelve servants. And she said to them, 'See, I have much money and many oxen and many sheep; and they shall come to the twelve of you as a gift, for I shall die to-night. And it will fare ill with you if you bury me not in the forest at the foot of an apple-tree.'

At night came the young spark from the grave and asked, Nita, are you at home?'

'I am.'

'Tell me, Nita, what you saw three days ago, or I will kill you, as I killed your parents.'

'I have nothing to tell you.'

Then he took and killed her. Then, casting a look, he departed to his grave.

So the servants, when they arose in the morning, found Nita dead. The servants took her and laid her out decently. They sat and made a hole in the wall and passed her through the hole, and carried her, as she had bidden, and buried her in the forest by the apple-tree.

And half a year passed by, and a prince went to go and course hares with greyhounds and other dogs. And he went to hunt, and the hounds ranged the forest and came to the maiden's grave. And a flower grew out of it, the like of which for beauty there was not in the whole kingdom. 1 So the hounds came on her monument, where she was buried, and they began to bark and scratched at the maiden's grave. Then the prince took and called the dogs with his horn, and the dogs came not. The prince said, 'Go quickly thither.'

Four huntsmen arose and came and saw the flower burning like a candle. They returned to the prince, and he asked them, 'What is it?'

'It is a flower, the like was never seen.'

Then the lad heard, and came to the maiden's grave, and saw the flower and plucked it. And he came home and showed it to his father and mother. Then he took and put it in a vase at his bed-head where he slept. Then the flower arose from the vase and turned a somersault, 2 and became a full-grown maiden. And she took the lad and kissed him, and bit him and pulled him about, and slept with him in her arms, and put her hand under his head. And he knew it not. When the dawn came she became a flower again.

In the morning the lad rose up sick, and complained to his father and mother, 'Mammy, my shoulders hurt me, and my head hurts me.'

His mother went and brought a wise woman and tended him. He asked for something to eat and drink. And he waited a bit, and then went to his business that he had to do. And he went home again at night. And he ate and drank and lay down on his couch, and sleep seized him. Then the flower arose and again became a full-grown maiden. And she took him again in her arms, and slept with him, and sat with him in her arms. And he slept. And she went back to the vase. And he arose, and his bones hurt him, and he told his mother and his father. Then his father said to his wife, 'It began with the coming of the flower. Something must be the matter, for the boy is quite ill. Let us watch to-night, and post ourselves on one side, and see who comes to our son.'

Night came, and the prince laid himself in his bed to sleep. Then the maiden arose from the vase, and became there was never anything more fair--as burns the flame of a candle. And his mother and his father, the king, saw the maiden, and laid hands on her. Then the prince arose out of his sleep, and saw the maiden that she was fair. Then he took her in his arms and kissed her, and lay down in his bed, slept till day.

And they made a marriage and ate and drank. The folk marvelled, for a being so fair as that maiden was not to be found in all the realm. And he dwelt with her half a year, and she bore a golden boy, two apples in his hand. 1 And it pleased the prince well.

Then her old sweetheart heard it, the vampire who had made love to her, and had killed her. He arose and came to her and asked her, 'Nita, tell me, what did you see me doing?'

'I didn't see anything.'

'Tell me truly, or I will kill your child, your little boy, as I killed your father and mother. Tell me truly.'

'I have nothing to tell you.'

And he killed her boy. And she arose and carried him to the church and buried him.

At night the vampire came again and asked her, 'Tell me, Nita, what you saw.'

'I didn't see anything.'

'Tell me, or I will kill the lord whom you have wedded.'

Then Nita arose and said, 'It shall not happen that you kill my lord. God send you burst.' 1

The vampire heard what Nita said, and burst. Ay, he died, and burst for very rage. In the morning Nita arose and saw the floor swimming two hand's-breadth deep in blood. Then Nita bade her father-in-law take out the vampire's heart with all speed. Her father-in-law, the king, hearkened, and opened him and took out his heart, and gave it into Nita's hand. And she went to the grave of her boy and dug the boy up, applied the heart, and the boy arose. And Nita went to her father and to her mother, and anointed them with the blood, and they arose. Then, looking on them, Nita told all the troubles she had borne, and what she had suffered at the hands of the vampire.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

The Roma have the Wheel of Law, in Buddhism/Hindu and in much of the word (such as in the American armed forces and national flags around the world) it is known as the Dharmacakra. The idea of a wheel representing "Unity" or "Strength" is a very old one. As mentioned before, it is just like the concept where someone breaks a single stick, the puts a bundle of sticks together and shows that they are not as easy to break when they are together. When the wheel is used in a similar analogy, each spoke is given a value, then the metaphor is made that if you have all of those values, you will be strong like the wheel, which uses the idea of spread out surface area and points of pressure to take impact better than a solid stone or wooden wheel that was solid instead of spoked.

Another symbol that is popular in Hindu/Buddhist culture is the "Eternal knot" also know as the "Gordian Knot" to some people. It is a symbol that is used in loading symbols on video games still today. The actual real life "Gordian Knot" that was tied with a rope was said to have been in Turkey, and whoever untied it was supposed to be emperor. Alexander the Great got to it and cut it in half with a sword.

Turkey is also where the story of "King Midas" comes from, who is know for having "The Midas Touch" that turned things in to Gold. Another ruler was known as "Tantalus" and his story is the word "Tantalize" comes from, because he was Tantalized for eternity.

According to one Egyptian story, the Pharaoh wanted to know what the oldest language in the world was, so he took 2 children and had them raised in isolation, they were fed but there was no other contact with humans. After the children were let out, the first word they said was "Bekos" which is Phrygian (Ancient Turkish) for "Bread".

You have probably heard of the Greek "Oracles", these were known as "Sibyls" to the Greek people, since Oracle is a modern word. They were known for being veiled, which is a quality of the Goddess Cybele.

The Wheel of Law has been spread through all of these cultures, but in Buddhism it has a more specific meaning. I have already explained the aspect of Strength that is symbolized by the wheel, but there is also the aspect of "Turning" the wheel, or "Changing" the spiritual path. Buddha aka Sid Hartha was said to have "Turned the Wheel of Dharma". In this form it is more thought of as a steering wheel, like for a boat, instead of a wheel like on the axles of a cart. This can also go further to symbolize cycles, and the idea that "What goes around comes around" etc.

Buddhist Parables
THE TWIN TRUTHS
For the proper understanding of Buddhism these opening stanzas are all-important. One of the Buddha's key-thoughts was what modern psychologists call the "law of apperception": the value of things depends upon our attitude to them.

Part of Gautama's work of reform was a "transvaluation of values," a shifting of emphasis; and, like the Stoics, he taught the indifference of the things of sense. "Men are disturbed," said Epictetus, "not by things, but by the view they take of things."

1. Mind it is which gives to things their quality, their foundation, and their being: whoso speaks or acts with impure mind, him sorrow dogs, as the wheel follows the steps of the draught-ox.

2. Mind it is which gives to things their quality,

p. 22

their foundation, and their being: whoso speaks or acts with purified mind, him happiness accompanies as his faithful shadow.

3. "He has abused me, beaten me, worsted me, robbed me"; those who dwell upon such thoughts never lose their hate.

4. "He has abused me, beaten me, worsted me, robbed me "; those who dwell: not upon such thoughts are freed of hate.

5. Never does hatred cease by hating; by not hating does it cease: this is the ancient law.

6. If some there are who know not by such hatred we are perishing, and some there are who know it, then by their knowledge strife is ended.

7. As the wind throws down a shaky tree, so Mara (Death) o’erwhelms him who is a seeker after vanity, uncontrolled, intemperate, slothful, and effeminate.

8. But whoso keeps his eyes from vanity, controlled and temperate, faithful and strenuous, Mara cannot overthrow, as the wind beating against a rocky crag.

9. Though an impure man don the pure yellow robe (of the Bhikkhu), himself unindued with temperance and truth, he is not worthy of the pure yellow robe.

10. He who has doffed his impurities, calm and clothed upon with temperance and truth, he wears the pure robe worthily.

11. Those who mistake the shadow for the

p. 23

substance, and the substance for the shadow, never attain the reality, following wandering fires (lit. followers of a false pursuit).

12. But if a man knows the substance and the shadow as they are, he attains the reality, following the true trail.

13. As the rain pours into the ill-thatched house, so lust pours into the undisciplined mind.

14. As rain cannot enter the well-thatched house, so lust finds no entry into the disciplined mind.

15. Here and hereafter the sinner mourns: yea mourns and is in torment, knowing the vileness of his deeds.

16. Here and hereafter the good man is glad: yea is glad and rejoices, knowing that his deeds are pure.

17. Here and hereafter the sinner is in torment: tormented by the thought "I have sinned"; yea rather tormented when he goes to hell.

18. Here and hereafter the good man rejoices; rejoices as he thinks "I have done well": yea rather rejoices when he goes to a heaven.

19. If a man is a great preacher of the sacred text, but slothful and no doer of it, he is a hireling shepherd, who has no part in the flock.

20. If a man preaches but a little of the text and practises the teaching, putting away lust and hatred and infatuation; if he is truly wise and detached and seeks nothing here or hereafter, his lot is with the holy ones.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

ZEAL
Zeal or earnestness (appamādo) plays an important part in Buddhist Ethics. The way is steep, therefore let the wayfarer play the man.

Zeal may be displayed either in strenuous mind-culture or in deeds of piety—these are the equivalents of "Faith" and "Works" in the Buddhist system.

21. Zeal is the way to Nirvāna. Sloth is the day of death. The zealous die not: the slothful are as it were dead.

22. The wise who know the power of zeal delight in it, rejoicing in the lot of the noble.

23. These wise ones by meditation and reflection, by constant effort reach Nirvāna, highest freedom.

24. Great grows the glory of him who is zealous in meditation, whose actions are pure and deliberate, whose life is calm and righteous and full of vigour.

25. By strenuous effort, by self-control, by temperance, let the wise man make for himself an island which the flood cannot overwhelm.

26. Fools in their folly give themselves to sloth: the wise man guards his vigour as his greatest possession.

27. Give not yourselves over to sloth, and to dalliance with delights: he who meditates with earnestness attains great joy.

28. When the wise one puts off sloth for zeal, ascending the high tower of wisdom he gazes sorrowless upon the sorrowing crowd below! Wise himself, he looks upon the fools as one upon a mountain-peak gazing upon the dwellers in the valley.

29. Zealous amidst the slothful, vigilant among the sleepers, go the prudent, as a racehorse outstrips a hack.

30. By zeal did Sakra reach supremacy among the gods. Men praise zeal; but sloth is always blamed.

31. A Bhikkhu who delights in zeal, looking askance at sloth, moves onwards like a fire, burning the greater and the lesser bonds.

32. A Bhikkhu who delights in zeal, looking askance at sloth, cannot be brought low, but is near to Nirvāna

THE MIND
33. This trembling, wavering mind, so difficult to guard and to control—this the wise man makes straight as the fletcher straightens his shaft.

34. As quivers the fish when thrown upon the ground, far from his home in the waters, so the mind quivers as it leaves the realm of Death.

35. Good it is to tame the mind, so difficult to control, fickle, and capricious. Blessed is the tamed mind.

36. Let the wise man guard his mind, incomprehensible, subtle, and capricious though it is. Blessed is the guarded mind.

37. They will escape the fetters of Death who control that far-wandering, solitary, incorporeal cave-dweller, the mind.

38. In him who is unstable and ignorant of the law and capricious in his faith, wisdom is not perfected.

39. There is no fear in him, the vigilant one whose mind is not befouled with lust, nor embittered with rage, who cares nought for merit or demerit.

40. Let him who knows that his body is brittle as a potsherd, make his mind strong as a fortress; let him smite Mara with the sword of wisdom, and let him guard his conquest without dalliance.

41. Soon will this body lie upon the ground, deserted, and bereft of sense, like a log cast aside.

42. Badly does an enemy treat his enemy, a foeman his foe: worse is the havoc wrought by a misdirected mind.

43. Not mother and father, not kith and kin can so benefit a man as a mind attentive to the rights.

FLOWERS
44. Who shall conquer this world, and the realm of Death with its attendant gods? Who shall sort the verses of the well-preached Law, as a clever weaver of garlands sorts flowers?

45. My disciple shall conquer this world and Death with its attendant gods: it is he who shall sort the verses of the well-preached Law as a clever garland-maker sorts flowers.

46. Let him escape the eye of Mara, regarding his body as froth, knowing it as a mirage, plucking out the flowery shafts of Mara.

47. He who is busy culling pleasures, as one plucks flowers, Death seizes and hurries off, as a great flood bears away a sleeping village.

48. The Destroyer treads him underfoot as he is culling worldly pleasures, still unsated with lusts of the flesh.

49. As a bee taking honey from flowers, without hurt to bloom or scent, so let the sage seek his food from house to house.

60. Be not concerned with other men's evil words or deeds or neglect of good: look rather to thine own sins and negligence (lit. "sins of commission and omission": things done and undone).

51. As some bright flower—fair to look at, but lacking fragrance—so are fair words which bear no fruit in action.

52. As some bright flower, fragrant as it is fair, so are fair words whose fruit is seen in action.

53. As if from a pile of flowers one were to weave many a garland, so let mortals string together much merit.

54. No scent of flower is borne against the wind, though it were sandal, or incense or jasmine: but the fragrance of the holy is borne against the wind: the righteous pervade all space (with their fragrance).

55. More excellent than the scent of sandal and incense, of lily and jasmine, is the fragrance of good deeds.

56. A slight thing is this scent of incense and of sandal-wood, but the scent of the holy pervades the highest heaven.

57. Death finds not the path of the righteous and strenuous, who are set free by their perfect wisdom.

58, 59. As on some roadside dung-heap, a flower blooms fragrant and delightful, so amongst the refuse of blinded mortals shines forth in wisdom the follower of the true Buddha.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE FOOL
60. Long is the night to the watcher, long is the league to the weary traveller: long is the chain of existence to fools who ignore the true Law.

61. If on a journey thou canst not find thy peer or one better than thyself, make the journey stoutly alone: there is no company with a fool.

62. "I have sons and wealth," thinks the fool with anxious care; he is not even master of himself, much less of sons and wealth.

63. The fool who knows his folly is so far wise: but the fool who reckons himself wise is called a fool indeed.

64. Though for a lifetime the fool keeps company with the wise, yet does he not learn righteousness, as spoon gets no taste of soup.

65. If but for a moment the thoughtful keep company with the wise, straightway he learns righteousness, as tongue tastes soup.

66. Fools and dolts go their way, their own worst enemies; working evil which bears bitter fruit.

67. That is no good deed which brings remorse, whose reward one receives with tears and lamentation.

68. But that is the good deed which brings no remorse, whose reward the doer takes with joy and gladness.

69. Honey sweet to the fool is his sin—until it ripens: then he comes to grief.

70. If once a month the fool sips his food from a blade of the sacred grass—his is no fraction of the Arahat's worth.

71. Evil does not straightway curdle like milk, but is rather like a smouldering fire which attends the fool and burns him.

72. When the fool's wisdom bears evil fruit it bursts asunder his happiness, and smashes his head.

73, 74. If one desire the praise of knaves, or leadership amongst the Bhikkhus, and lordship in the convents, and the reverence of the laity, thinking "Let layman and religious alike appreciate my deeds; let them do my bidding and obey my prohibitions," if such be his fond imaginings, then will ambition and self-will wax great.

75. One is the road leading to gain, another is that leading to Nirvāna: knowing this, let the Bhikkhu, the follower of Buddha, strive in solitude, not seeking the praise of men.

THE WISE MAN
76. Look upon him who shows you your faults as a revealer of treasure: seek his company who checks and chides you, the sage who is wise in reproof: it fares well and not ill with him who seeks such company.

77. Let a man admonish, and advise, and keep others from strife! So will he be dear to the righteous, and hated by the unrighteous.

78. Avoid bad friends, avoid the company of the evil: seek after noble friends and men of lofty character.

79. He who drinks in the law lives glad, for his mind is serene: in the law preached by the Noble the sage ever finds his joy.

80. Engineers control the water; fletchers straighten the arrow; carpenters fashion their wood. Sages control and fashion themselves.

81. As some massive rock stands unmoved by the storm-wind, so the wise stand unmoved by praise or blame.

82. As a deep lake, clear and undefiled, so are sages calmed by hearing the law.

83. Freely go the righteous; the holy ones do not whine and pine for lusts; unmoved by success or failure, the wise show no change of mood.

84. Desire not a son for thyself nor for another, nor riches nor a kingdom; desire not thy gain by another's loss; so art thou righteous, wise, and good.

85. Few amongst men are they who reach the farther shore: the rest, a great multitude, stand only on the bank.

86. The righteous followers of the well-preached law, these are the mortals who reach the far shore. But hard is their journey through the realm of Death.

87, 88. Leaving the way of darkness, let the sage cleave to the way of light: let him leave home for the homeless life, that solitude so hard to love (Nirvāna). Putting away lust and possessing nothing, let the sage cleanse himself from every evil thought.

89. They are serene in this world, whose mind is perfected in that clear thought which leads to Arahatship, whose delight is in renunciation, free from taints, and lustrous.

THE ARAHAT
90. No remorse is found in him whose journey is accomplished, whose sorrow ended, whose freedom complete, whose chains are all shaken off.

91. The mindful press on, casting no look behind to their home-life; as swans deserting a pool they leave their dear home.

92. Some there are who have no treasure here, temperate ones whose goal is the freedom which comes of realising that life is empty and impermanent: their steps are hard to track as the flight of birds through the sky.

93. He whose taints are purged away, who is indifferent to food, whose goal is the freedom which comes of realising life's emptiness and transciency, is hard to track as the flight of birds in the sky.

94. Even the gods emulate him whose senses are quiet as horses well-tamed by the charioteer, who has renounced self-will, and put away all taints.

95. No more will he be born whose patience is as the earth's, who is firm as a pillar and pious, pure as some unruffled lake.

96. Calm is the thought, calm the words and deeds of such a one, who has by wisdom attained true freedom and self-control.

97. Excellent is the man who is not credulous, who knows Nirvāna, who has cut all bonds, destroyed the germs of rebirth, cast off lust.

98. In the village or the jungle, on sea or land, wherever lives the Arahat, there is the place of delight.

99. Pleasant are the glades where the herd come not to disport themselves: there shall the Holy take their pleasure, who seek not after lust.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE THOUSANDS
100. Better than a thousand empty words is one pregnant word, which brings the hearer peace.

101. Better than a thousand idle songs is a single song, which brings the hearer peace.

102. Better it is to chant one verse of the law, that brings the hearer peace, than to chant a hundred empty songs.

103. If one were to conquer a thousand thousand in the battle—he who conquers self is the greatest warrior.

104, 105. Self-conquest is better than other victories: neither god nor demi-god, neither Mara nor Brahma, can undo the victory of such a one, who is self-controlled and always calm.

106. If month by month throughout a hundred years one were to offer sacrifices costing thousands, and if for a moment another were to reverence the self-controlled—this is the better worship.

107. If one for a hundred years tended the sacred fire in the glade, and another for a moment reverenced the self-controlled, this is the better worship.

108. Whatsoever sacrifice or offering a man makes for a full year in hope of benefits, all is not worth a quarter of that better offering—reverence to the upright.

109. In him who is trained in constant courtesy and reverence to the old, four qualities increase: length of days, beauty, gladness, and strength.

110. Better than a hundred years of impure and intemperate existence is a single day of moral, contemplative life.

111. Better is one day of wise and contemplative life than a thousand years of folly and intemperance.

112. Better one day of earnest energy than a hundred years of sloth and lassitude.

113. Better one day of insight into the fleeting nature of the things of sense, than a hundred years of blindness to this transiency.

114. Better one day of insight into the deathless state (Nirvāna), than a hundred years of blindness to this immortality.

115. Better one day of insight into the Supreme Law, than a hundred years of blindness to that Law.

VICE
116. Cling to what is right: so will you keep the mind from wrong. Whoso is slack in well-doing comes to rejoice in evil.

117. If one offends, let him not repeat his offence; let him not set his heart upon it. Sad is the piling up of sin.

118. If one does well, let him repeat his well-doing: let him set his heart upon it. Glad is the storing up of good.

119. The bad man sees good days, until his wrong-doing ripens; then he beholds evil days.

120. Even a good man may see evil days till his well-doing comes to fruition; then he beholds good days.

121. Think not lightly of evil "It will not come nigh me." Drop by drop the pitcher is filled: slowly yet surely the fool is saturated with evil.

122. Think not lightly of good "It will not come nigh me." Drop by drop the pitcher is filled: slowly yet surely the good are filled with merit.

123. A trader whose pack is great and whose caravan is small shuns a dangerous road; a man who loves his life shuns poison: so do thou shun evil.

124. He who has no wound can handle poison: the unwounded hand cannot absorb it. There is no evil to him that does no evil.

125. Whoso is offended by the inoffensive man, and whoso blames an innocent man, his evil returns upon him as fine dust thrown against the wind.

126. Some go to the womb; some, evil-doers, to hell; the good go to heaven; the sinless to Nirvāna.

127. Not in the sky, nor in mid-ocean, nor in mountain-cave can one find sanctuary from his sins.

128. Not in the sky, not in mid-ocean, not in mountain-cave can one find release from the conquering might of death.

PUNISHMENT
129. All fear the rod, all quake at death. Judge then by thyself, and forbear from slaughter, or from causing to slay.

130. To all is life dear. Judge then by thyself, and forbear to slay or to cause slaughter.

131. Whoso himself desires joy, yet hurts them who love joy, shall not obtain it hereafter.

132. Whoso himself desires joy and hurts not them who love it, shall hereafter attain to joy.

133. Speak not harshly to any one: else will men turn upon you. Sad are the words of strife: retribution will follow them.

134. Be silent as a broken gong: so wilt thou reach peace; for strife is not found in thee.

135. As the herdsman drives out his cows to the pasture, so Old Age and Death drive out the life of men.

136. Verily the fool sins and knows it not: by his own deeds is the fool tormented as by fire.

137. He who strikes those who strike not and are innocent will come speedily to one of these ten states:

138. To cruel torment, loss, accident, severe illness, and madness he will come:

139. To visitation from the King, grievous slander, loss of kith and kin, and perishing of his wealth he will come:

140. Ravaging fire will destroy his houses, and after death the poor wretch will go to hell.

141. Not nakedness, nor matted hair, not dirt, nor fastings, not sleeping in sanctuaries, nor ashes, nor ascetic posture—none of these things purifies a man who is not free from doubt.

142. If even a fop fosters the serene mind, calm and controlled, pious and pure, and does no hurt to any living thing, he is the Brahmin he is the Samana, he is the Bhikkhu.

143. Is there in all the world a man so modest that he provokes no blame, as a noble steed never deserves the whip? As a noble steed stung by the whip, be ye spirited and swift.

144. By faith, by righteousness, by manliness, by meditation, by just judgment, by theory and practice, by mindfulness, leave aside sorrow—no slight burden.

145. Engineers control the water, fletchers fashion their shafts, carpenters shape the wood: it is themselves that the pious fashion and control.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

OLD AGE
146. Where is the joy, what the pleasure, whilst all is in flames? Benighted, would ye not seek a torch?

147. Look at this painted image, wounded and swollen, sickly and full of lust, in which there is no permanence;

148. This wasted form is a nest of disease and very frail: it is full of putrid matter and perishes. Death is the end of life.

149. What delight is there for him who sees these grey bones scattered like gourds in autumn?

150. Here is a citadel of bones plastered with flesh and blood, and manned by old age and death, self-will and enmity.

151. As even the king's bright chariot grows old, so the body of man also comes to old age. But the law of the holy never ages: the holy teach it to the holy.

152. The simpleton ages like the ox: his weight increases, but not his wisdom.

153. Many births have I traversed seeking the builder; in vain! Weary is the round of births.

154. Now art thou seen, O Builder. Nevermore shalt thou build the house! All thy beams are broken; cast down is thy cornerstone. My mind is set upon Nirvāna; it has attained the extinction of desire.

155. They who have not lived purely nor stored up riches in their youth, these ruefully ponder, as old herons by a lake without fish.

156. They who have not lived purely nor stored up riches in their youth, are as arrows that are shot in vain: they mourn for the past.

SELF
157. If a man love himself, let him diligently watch himself: the wise will keep vigil for one of the three watches of the night.

158. Keep first thyself aright: then mayest thou advise others. So is the wise man unblameable.

159. If one so shapes his own life as he directs others, himself controlled, he will duly control others: self, they say, is hard to tame.

160. A man is his own helper; who else is there to help? By self-control man is a rare help to himself.

161. The ill that is begun and has its growth and its being in self, bruises the foolish one, as the diamond pierces its own matrix.

162. As the creeper overpowers the tree, so he whose sin is great, works for himself the havoc his enemy would wish for him.

163. Ill is easy to do; it is easy to do harm: hard indeed it is to do helpful and good deeds.

164. Whoso fondly repudiates the teaching of the noble and virtuous Arahats, following false doctrine, is like the bamboo which bears fruit to its own destruction.

165. Thou art brought low by the evil thou hast done thyself; by the evil thou hast left undone art thou purified. Purity and impurity are things of man's inmost self; no man can purify another.

166. Even for great benefit to another let no man imperil his own benefit. When he has realised what is for his own good, let him pursue that earnestly.

THE WORLD
167. Let no man foster evil habits; let no man live in sloth: let none follow false doctrines, none prolong his sojourn in this world.

168. Up! Idle not, but follow after good. The good man lives happy in this world and the next.

169. Follow after virtue, not after vice. The virtuous live happy in this world and the next.

170. The king of Death sees not him who regards the world as a bubble, a mirage.

171. Come then, think of the world as a painted chariot of the king—a morass where fools are sinking, where the wise take no pleasure.

172. He who in former days was slothful, and has put off sloth, lights up the world as the moon freed of the clouds.

173. He who covers his idle deeds with goodness lights up the world as the moon freed of clouds.

174. Blinded are the men of this world; few there are who have eyes to see: few are the birds which escape the fowler's net; few are they who go to heaven.

175. Through the sky fly the swans: Rishis too pass through the air. The wise leave the world altogether, deserting Mara and his hosts.

176. There is no wrong he would not do who breaks one precept, speaking lies and mocking at the life to come.

177. Misers go not to the realm of gods: therefore he is a fool who does not delight in liberality. The wise delighting in liberality come thereby with gladness to the other world.

178. Good is kingship of the earth; good is birth in heaven; good is universal empire; better still is the fruit of conversion.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE BUDDHA
179. Into his victory which is never reversed there enters no element of weakness; through what fault can you lead captive the faultless one, the Buddha whose sphere is Nirvāna?

180. By what fault will you lead captive the faultless Buddha, whose sphere is Nirvāna? In him are no clinging meshes of desire to lead him captive.

181. The gods themselves emulate the truly wise and mindful, who are busy in meditation and prudent, delighting in the peace of Nirvāna.

182. Arduous is human birth; arduous is mortal life: arduous is hearing of the Law: arduous the uprising of Buddhas.

183. "Eschew all evil: cherish good: cleanse your inmost thoughts"—this is the teaching of Buddhas.

184. "Patience and fortitude is the supreme asceticism: Nirvāna is above all," say the Buddhas. He is no recluse who harms others: nor is he who causes grief an ascetic (samana).

185. Hurt none by word or deed, be consistent in well-doing: be moderate in food, dwell in solitude, and give yourselves to meditation—this is the advice of Buddhas.

186. Not by a shower of gold is satisfaction of the senses found: "little pleasure, lasting pain," so thinks the sage.

187. The follower of the true Buddha finds no delight even in divine pleasures: but his joy is in the destruction of desire (tānhā).

188. Often do men in terror seek sanctuary in mountains or jungles, by sacred groves or trees;

189. In them is no safe sanctuary; in them is not the supreme sanctuary; in them is not that sanctuary whither a man may go and cast aside his cares.

190. But he who goes for sanctuary to the Buddha, the Dhamma, and the Sangha looks in his wisdom for the four noble truths:

191. "Sorrow, the arising of sorrow, the cessation of sorrow, and the noble eightfold path which leads to their cessation."

192. Here truly is the sure sanctuary: here is the supreme sanctuary: here is the sanctuary where a man may go and cast aside his care.

193. Hard to find is the Exalted One: he is not born in every place: happy dwells the household into which he, the wise one, is born:

194. A blessing is the arising of Buddhas, a blessing is the true preaching. Blessed is the unity of the Sangha, blessed is the devotion of those who dwell in unity.

195, 196. Immeasurable is the merit of him who does reverence to those to whom reverence is due, Buddha and his disciples, men who have left behind them the trammels of evil, and crossed beyond the stream of sorrow and wailing, calmed and free of all fear.

BLISS
197. O Joy! We live in bliss; amongst men of hate, hating none. Let us indeed dwell among them without hatred.

198. O Joy! In bliss we dwell; healthy amidst the ailing. Let us indeed dwell amongst them in perfect health.

199. Yea in very bliss we dwell: free from care amidst the careworn. Let us indeed dwell amongst them without care.

200. In bliss we dwell possessing nothing: let us dwell feeding upon joy like the shining ones in their splendour.

201. The victor breeds enmity; the conquered sleeps in sorrow. Regardless of either victory or defeat the calm man dwells in peace.

202. There is no fire like lust; no luck so bad as hate. There is no sorrow like existence: no bliss greater than Nirvāna (rest).

203. Hunger is the greatest ill: existence is the greatest sorrow. Sure knowledge of this is Nirvāna, highest bliss.

204. Health is the greatest boon; content is the greatest wealth; a loyal friend is the truest kinsman; Nirvāna is the Supreme Bliss.

205. Having tasted the joy of solitude and of serenity, a man is freed from sorrow and from sin, and tastes the nectar of piety.

206. Good is the vision of the Noble; good is their company. He may be always happy who escapes the sight of fools.

207. He who consorts with fools knows lasting grief. Grievous is the company of fools, as that of enemies; glad is the company of the wise, as that of kinsfolk.

208. Therefore do thou consort with the wise, the sage, the learned, the noble ones who shun not the yoke of duty: follow in the wake of such a one, the wise and prudent, as the moon follows the path of the stars.

AFFECTION
209. He who gives himself to vanity and not to the truly profitable, shunning the true pursuit, and grasping at pleasure, will come to envy him who has sought the true profit.

210. Let no man cleave to what is pleasant or unpleasant: parting with the pleasant is pain, and painful is the presence of the unpleasant.

211. Take a liking to nothing; loss of the prize is evil. There are no bonds for him who has neither likes nor dislikes.

212. From attachment comes grief, from attachment comes fear. He who is pure from attachment knows neither grief nor fear.

213. From affection come grief and fear. He who is without affection knows neither grief nor fear.

214. From pleasure come grief and fear. He who is freed from pleasure knows neither grief nor fear.

215. From lust come grief and fear. He who is freed from lust knows neither grief nor fear.

216. From desire come grief and fear. He who is free of desire knows neither grief nor fear.

217. The man of counsel and insight, of righteousness and truth, who minds his own affairs, him the crowd holds dear.

218. If a man's heart be set upon the Ineffable (Nirvāna), his mind brought to perfection, and every thought freed from lust, he is called the strong swimmer who forges his way against the stream.

219. When, after long voyaging afar, one returns in safety home, kinsfolk and friends receive him gladly;

220. Even so his good deeds receive the good man, when he leaves this world for the next, as kinsfolk greet a dear traveller.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

ANGER
221. Put away anger, eschew self-will, conquer every bond; no suffering touches him who does not cling to phenomenal existence, but calls nothing his own.

222. Whoso controls his rising anger as a running chariot, him I call the charioteer: the others only hold the reins.

223. By calmness let a man overcome wrath; let him overcome evil by good; the miser let him subdue by liberality, and the liar by truth.

224. Speak the truth, be not angry, give of thy poverty to the suppliant: by these three virtues a man attains to the company of the gods.

225. The innocent, the sages, those whose action is controlled, these go to the eternal state where they know not sorrow (Nirvāna).

226. All taints pass away from them who are ever vigilant and active day and night, with faces set towards Nirvāna.

227. This is an ancient law, O Atula, not the jaw of a day; men blame the silent and they blame the talker; even the man of few words they blame. No one in the world gets off unblamed.

228. There never was, nor will be, nor is there now to be found, one wholly blamed or wholly praised.

229, 230. But who is worthy to blame him whom the wise praise after daily scrutiny, who is himself wise and without blemish as a medal of purest gold? Even the gods seek to emulate such a one; even Brahma praises him.

231. Guard against evil deeds: control the body. Eschew evil deeds and do good.

232. Guard against evil words; control the tongue. Eschew evil words and speak good ones.

233. Guard against evil thoughts; control the mind. Eschew evil thoughts and think good ones.

234. The wise, controlled in act, in word, in thought, are well controlled indeed.

SIN
235. Thou art withered as a sere leaf: Death's messengers await thee. Thou standest at the gate of death, and hast made no provision for the journey.

236. Make to thyself a refuge; come, strive and be prudent: when thy impurities are purged, thou shalt come into the heavenly abode of the Noble.

237. Thy life is ended; thou art come into the Presence of Death: there is no resting-place by the way, and thou hast no provision for the journey.

238. Make for thyself a refuge; come, strive and play the sage! Burn off thy taints, and thou shalt know birth and old age no more.

239. As a smith purifies silver in the fire, so bit by bit continually the sage burns away his impurities.

240. It is the iron's own rust that destroys it: it is the sinner's own acts that bring him to hell.

241. Disuse is the rust of mantras; laziness the rust of households; sloth is the rust of beauty; neglect is the watcher's ruin.

242. Impurity is the ruin of woman; and avarice the ruin of the giver: ill-deeds are the rust of this world and the next.

243. More corrosive than those is the rust of ignorance, the greatest of taints: put off this rust and be clean, O Bhikkhus.

244. Life is easy for the crafty and shameless, for the wanton, shrewd, and impure:

245. Hard it is for the modest, the lover of purity, the disinterested and simple and clean, the man of insight.

246, 247. The murderer, the liar, the thief, the adulterer, and the drunkard—these even in this world uproot themselves.

248. Know this, O man, evil is the undisciplined mind! See to it that greed and lawlessness bring not upon thee long suffering.

249. Men give according to faith or caprice. If a man fret because food and drink are given to another, he comes not day or night to serene meditation (i.e. Samādhi).

250. He in whom this (envious spirit) is destroyed and wholly uprooted, he truly day and night attains serene meditation.

251. There is no fire like lust, no ravenous beast like hatred, no snare like folly, no flood like desire.

252. To see another's fault is easy: to see one's own is hard. Men winnow the faults of others like chaff: their own they hide as a crafty gambler hides a losing throw.

253. The taints of this man are ever growing. He is far from the purification of taints (Arahatship), the censorious one who is ever blaming others.

254. There is no path through the sky: there is no "religious" apart from us. The world without delights in dalliance: the Blessed Ones are freed from this thrall.

255. There is no path through the sky; there is no "religious" apart from us. Nothing in the phenomenal world is lasting; but Buddhas endure immovable.

THE RIGHTEOUS
256, 257. Hasty judgment shows no man just. He is called just who discriminates between right and wrong, who judges others not hastily, but with righteous and calm judgment, a wise guardian of the law.

258. Neither is a man wise by much speaking: he is called wise who is forgiving, kindly, and fearless.

259. A man is not a pillar of the law for his much speaking: he who has heard only part of the law and keeps it indeed, he is a pillar of the law and does not slight it.

260. No man is made an "elder" by his grey locks; mere old age is called empty old age.

261. He is called "elder" in whom dwell truth and righteousness, harmlessness and self-control and self-mastery, who is without taint and wise.

262. Not by mere eloquence or comeliness is a man a "gentleman," who is lustful, a miser, and a knave.

263. But he in whom these faults are uprooted and done away, the wise and pure is called a gentleman.

264. Not by his shaven crown is one made a "religious" who is intemperate and dishonourable. How can he be a "religious" who is full of lust and greed?

265. He who puts off entirely great sins and small faults—by such true religion is a man called "religious."

266. Not merely by the mendicant life is a man known as a mendicant: he is not a mendicant because he follows the law of the flesh;

267. But because, being above good and evil, he leads a pure life and goes circumspectly.

268, 269. Not by silence (mona) is a man a sage (muni) if he be ignorant and foolish: he who holds as it were the balance, taking the good and rejecting the bad, he is the sage: he who is sage for both worlds, he is the true sage.

270. A man is no warrior who worries living things: by not worrying is a man called warrior.

271, 272. Not only by discipline and vows, not only by much learning, nor by meditation nor by solitude have I won to that peace which no worldling knows. Rest not content with these, O Bhikkhus, until you have reached the destruction of all taints.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE PATH
Happiness is for Gautama, as for Aristotle, "the bloom upon virtue." The path which leads to the Supreme Bliss is the path of morality defined as the Noble Eightfold Path. If a man follow this, he is happy here and hereafter.

It consists of:

Right Views,

Right Aspirations,

Right Speech,

Right Action,

Right Livelihood,

Right Effort,

Right Mindfulness,

Right Contemplation.

[paragraph continues] This is described by Gautama as a Middle Path between the extreme of sensuality on the one hand and asceticism on the other; or between superstitious credulity and sceptical materialism. It is a truly noble ideal: yet one must never forget that "Righteousness" throughout is Buddhistically defined: e.g. "Right Views"

means a correct grasp of the Buddhist teaching that all is transient, all is sorrowful, all is unreal. Again, "Right Contemplation" is the practice of Samādhi, concentration of the mind upon Buddhist ideas, such as the above. The highest "Livelihood," again, is to live upon the alms of the faithful.

273. Best of paths is the Eightfold; the four truths are the best of truths: purity is the best state; best of men is the seer.

274. This is the way; there is none other that leads to the seeing of Purity (Nirvāna.) Do you follow this path: that is to befool Mara.

275. Travelling by this way you'll end your grief: it is the way I preached when I learnt to throw off my bonds.

276. ’Tis you who must strive: the Blessed Ones are only preachers. They who strive and meditate are freed from Mara's bonds.

277. "All is passing": when one sees and realises this, he sits loose to this world of sorrow: this is the way of purity.

278. "All is sorrow": when one sees and realises this, he sits loose to this world of sorrow; this is the way of purity.

279. "All is unreal": when one sees and realises this, he sits loose to this world of sorrow this is the way of purity.

280. He who fails to strive when ’tis time to strive, young and strong though he be, slothful and enmeshed in lust, the sluggard, never finds the path to wisdom.

281. Whoso guards his tongue and controls his mind and does nothing wrong: keeping clear these three paths, he will achieve the way shown by the wise.

282. From meditation springs wisdom; from neglect of it the loss of wisdom. Knowing this path of progress and decline, choose the way that leads to growth of wisdom.

283. Cut down the jungle (I do not mean with an axe!). For from the jungle of lust springs fear, and if you cut it down, you will be disentangled, O Bhikkhus!

284. Whilst the entanglement of a man with a woman is not utterly cut away, he is in bondage, running to her as a sucking calf to the cow.

285. Pluck out the bond of self as one pulls up an autumn lotus. Forge thy way along the path of safety, Nirvāna, shown by the Blessed.

286. "Here will I pass the wet season; here the winter and summer," thinks the fool, unmindful of what may befall.

287. Then comes Death and sweeps him away infatuated with children and cattle, and entangled with this world's goods, as a flood carries off a sleeping village.

288. There is no safety in sons, or in father, or in kinsfolk when Death overshadows thee: amongst thine own kith and kin is no refuge:

289. Knowing this clearly, the wise and righteous man straightway clears the road that leads to Nirvāna.

MISCELLANY
290. If at the cost of a little joy one sees great joy, he who is wise will look to the greater and leave the less.

291. Whoso seeks his own pleasure by another's pain, is entangled in hate and cannot get free.

292. Duty neglected; evil done: the taints of the proud and slothful wax ever more and more.

293. But those who are ever pondering the nature of the body, who run not after evil, who are constant in duty—in these, the vigilant and wise, taints come utterly to an end.

294. Having destroyed Mother and Father and two noble Kings, with the whole Kingdom and its Vizier, innocent goes the Brahmin!

295. Innocent goes the Brahmin having destroyed Mother and Father and two Brahmin Kings, and the five Roads and their fierce guardians.

296. The followers of Gautama are evervigilant; their thought day and night is set upon Buddha.

297-301. The followers of Gautama are ever vigilant; day and night is their thought set upon the Dhamma, the Sangha, the body, compassion (not harming), mind-culture.

302. Hard it is to leave home as a recluse! hard also to live at home as a householder; hard is the community life; the lot of the wanderer in the world is also hard.

303. The faithful, upright man is endowed with (the true) fame and wealth, and is honoured wherever he goes.

304. Far off are seen the Holy Ones, like the Himālayas: the unholy pass unseen as arrows shot in the darkness.

305. Alone when eating, alone when sleeping, alone when walking, let a man strongly control himself and take his pleasure in the forest glade.

HELL
306. The liar goes to hell, and the villain who denies his crime; these mean ones are alike in the world beyond.

307. Though clad in yellow robe, the man of many sins who is uncontrolled is born in hell: the sinner is punished by his sin.

308. Better to swallow a ball of red-hot iron than to live uncontrolled upon the bounty of the faithful.

309. Four evil consequences follow the sluggard and the adulterer: retribution, broken slumber, an evil name, and in the end hell.

310. That way lie retribution and an evil character, the short-lived joy of trembling sinners, and a heavy penalty from the ruler. Therefore run not after thy neighbour's wife.

311. As pampas-grass clumsily handled cuts the hand, so is the community life: abused, it brings a man to hell.

312. All duties carelessly performed; all vows slightingly observed; the recluse life that is open to suspicion—these bear no great fruit.

313. If a duty is to be done, do it with thy might: a careless recluse scatters contagion broadcast.

314. Better leave undone a bad deed; one day the doer will lament: good it is to do the good deed which brings no remorse.

315. As a fortress guarded within and without, so guard thyself. Leave no loophole for attack! They who fail at their post mourn here, and hereafter go to hell.

316. Some are ashamed at what is not shameful, and blush not at deeds of shame: these perverse ones go to hell.

317. They who see fear where there is no fear, and tremble not at fearful things: these perverse ones go to hell.

318. They who think evil where there is no evil, and make light of grievous sin: these perverse ones go to hell.

319. But whoso calls sin sin, and innocence innocence: these right-minded ones go to happiness.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE ELEPHANT
The elephant is the symbol in Buddhism of endurance and solitary strength.

320. I will endure abuse as the elephant endures the arrow in the battle: evil is the crowd.

321. Men lead the tamed elephant into battle; upon his back the king rides: he who is tamed and endures abuse patiently is praised of men.

322. Noble are the tamed mules; noble the blood-horses of Sindh, and the great elephants of war: better is he who has tamed himself.

323. Not by bridling them will one journey to the unknown shore (Nirvāna), but by bridling himself.

324. Dhānapālako, the great elephant, is hard to control in the time of rut: he will not taste his food in captivity, but longs after the elephant-grove.

325. If one becomes a sluggard or a glutton, rolling over in gross sleep like a stall-fed hog, again and again does he come to the womb, the foolish one!

326. This mind of mine would wander in days of old whither desire and lust and caprice led it: now will I control it as a mahout controls the elephant in rut.

327. Be ye zealous: guard your thoughts. As an elephant sunk in the mud extricate yourselves from the clutches of evil.

328. If you can find a dutiful friend to go with you, a righteous and prudent man not caring for hardships, go with him deliberately.

329. If you cannot find such a one, travel alone as a king leaving a conquered realm, or as the elephant in the jungle.

330. It is better to be alone; there is no companionship with a fool: travel alone and sin not, forgetting care as the elephant in the jungle.

331. Good are companions in time of need; contentment with thy lot is good; at the hour of death, merit is a good friend, and good is the leaving of all sorrow.

332. Good is reverence for mother and father: good, too, reverence for recluses and sages.

333. Good is lifelong righteousness; and rooted faith is good: good is the getting of wisdom, and good the avoiding of sin.

DESIRE
Tanhā (desire) is defined as the hankering after pleasure, or existence, or success (or all three). (Mahavagga xvi. 20.) It is the germ from which springs all human misery: birth, old age, and suffering. To be rid of Tanhā is to be free of pain, to pass into the Beyond, the painless dream-world of Nirvāna.

334. As the "maluwa" creeper, so spreads the desire of the sluggard. From birth to birth he leaps like a monkey seeking fruit.

335. Whoso is subdued by this sordid clinging desire, his sorrows wax more and more, like "birana" grass after rain.

336. But his sorrows drop off like water from the lotus leaf, who subdues this sordid, powerful desire.

337. I give you this good counsel, all ye who are gathered here: cut out desire as one digs up the grass to find the fragrant root. Let not Mara break you again and again as the river breaks the rushes.

338. A tree, though it be cut down, yet springs up again, if its roots are safe and firm: thus sorrow, if it be not uprooted, springs repeatedly to birth.

339. If man's desires flow unchecked, the waves of his lust and craving bear him off—misguided one!

340. Everywhere flow the streams; everywhere the creeper sprouts and takes hold. If thou seest this creeper growing, be wise! pluck it out by the roots.

341. Men hug delights; they foster some pet sin, hankering after which they suffer birth and old age.

342. Dogged by lust, men double like a hunted hare. Fast bound in its fetters, they go through long ages to misery.

343. Dogged by lust, they double like a hunted hare. Throw off thy lust, O Bhikkhu, if thou wouldst be free.

344. Whoso has left the tangle of home-life for the solitude of the jungle, and goes back to it, regard him thus: "Lo, one who was freed, and ran back to his chains."

345. Iron and wood and hemp—these sages call not heavy bonds, but rather love of bejewelled women, and the care for children and wives.

346. This is a heavy bond indeed: light though it seem, it drags men down, and is not easily cut off. Yet some there are who cut even this asunder, and leave behind them pleasure and lust, with no backward glance.

347. Some again there are who fall into the meshes of their own lust as the spider falling into her own net: even this the wise cut through, leaving sorrow behind, with no backward glance.

348. Lay aside past, future, and present, escaping the world: wholly freed in mind, thou shalt not again return to birth and old age.

349. Desire waxes great in him who is oppressed by wandering thoughts, fired with lust and seeking after pleasure. So doth he make his fetters strong.

350. Whoso delights in calming his thoughts and looks askance at the things of sense, will thus come to an end, and cut the bonds of Mara.

351. This will be his last body, who has reached the goal, who is fearless, detached, and un-blameable: who has pulled out the rivets of existence.

352. He who is detached and not grasping, a clever student of the law and its meaning, knowing the words and their order, he is called the enlightened; this is his last birth.

353. "All conquering and all knowing am I, detached, untainted, untrammelled, wholly freed by destruction of desire. Whom shall I call Teacher? Myself found the way."

354. The gift of the Law surpasses every gift; the savour of the Law surpasses every savour; the pleasure of the Law surpasses every pleasure. The destruction of desire conquers all sorrow.

355. Wealth kills the fool if he look not to the Beyond: for greed of wealth fools kill each other.

356. Weeds are the bane of fields, and lust the bane of the crowd. Therefore a gift given where there is no lust bears much fruit.

357-9. Weeds are the bane of fields; wrath, infatuation, and avarice are the bane of the crowd. A gift given where there is neither wrath, nor infatuation, nor avarice bears much fruit.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE BHIKKHII
360. Good is restraint of eye and ear: of smell and taste.

361. Good is restraint of action and of speech; restraint of mind and of every sense is good. The Bhikkhu restrained in all things casts aside every care.

362. Best amongst the temperate is he who is temperate in hand and foot and tongue: the man of inward joy and calm, him I call Bhikkhu.

363. The Bhikkhu who is temperate and moderate in speech, not puffed up, but a wise preacher and interpreter—sweet are his words!

364. He who abides in the law and takes his pleasure therein, revolving it in his mind and pondering it, he is a Bhikkhu who falls not away from the Law.

365. Let him neither make much of his own gain, nor envy that of others: the Bhikkhu who envies others attains not the true meditation.

366. Even the gods praise that Bhikkhu whose own gain is slight, yet who covets not the gain of other men, but lives pure and strenuous.

367. He who clings not to self-hood and to existence, but mourns at the vanity of this fleeting world, he is called Bhikkhu.

368. The Bhikkhu who lives kindly and trusts in Buddha's Teaching he approaches Nirvāna, the calm and blissful end of rebirth.

369. Bale out the ship, O Bhikkhu, then will it go lightly; cut the thongs of lust and hate; so wilt thou come to Nirvāna.

370. Cut the five bonds, leave other five, and take in their place five more: he who has got beyond the five evil states is said to have crossed the flood.

371. Keep vigil, O Bhikkhu, be not slothful, let not your mind dally with delights: suffer not the pangs of hell, and wail not as the flames devour you, "O day of woe"!

372. There is no meditation apart from wisdom; there is no wisdom apart from meditation. Those in whom wisdom and meditation meet are not far from Nirvāna.

373. Divine pleasure is his who enters into solitude, the Bhikkhu who is calmed and sees the law with the seeing eye:

374. Whenever he ponders the beginning and the end of the elements of being, he finds joy and bliss; nectar it is to those who know.

375. This is the beginning in my teaching for a wise Bhikkhu; self-mastery, contentment, and control by the precepts: to cultivate those who are noble, righteous, and zealous friends;

376. To be hospitable and courteous, this is to be glad and to make an end of sorrow.

377. As jasmine sheds its withered blossoms so, O Bhikkhus, do you put away lust and hatred.

378. He who is controlled in act, in speech, in thought, and altogether calmed, having purged away worldliness, that Bhikkhu is called calm.

379. Come, rouse thyself! Examine thine own heart. The Bhikkhu who is thus self-guarded and mindful will live in happiness.

380. Each man is his own helper, each his own host; therefore curb thyself as the merchant curbs a spirited horse.

381. The glad Bhikkhu who puts his trust in Buddha's Preaching goes to Nirvāna, calm and blissful end of rebirth.

382. Let the young Bhikkhu apply himself to Buddha's Preaching: so will he light up the world as the moon escaped from the clouds.

THE BRAHMIN
383. Play the man and stem the flood of passion! Cast off your lusts, O Brahmin; having known the ending of the perishable, thou knowest the imperishable, O Brahmin.

384. When the Brahmin has travelled the twofold path of meditation, then indeed his chains fall off him, for he knows the truth.

385. Him I call the Brahmin whom desire assails not from within nor from without, in whom is no fear, he is indeed free.

386. Him I call Brahmin who is meditative, clean of heart, solitary, who has done his duty and got rid of taints, who has reached the goal of effort.

387. The sun shines by day, the moon lights up the night; radiant is the soldier in his panoply, radiant the Brahmin in his meditation; but the Buddha in his brightness is radiant day and night.

388. By Brahmin mean one who has put away evil; for his serenity is a man called Samano; for excluding his own sin is a man called recluse.

389. Do no evil to a Brahmin; let not the Brahmin return evil for evil. Woe to him who kills a Brahmin; yea, rather, woe to that Brahmin who loses his temper!

390. It is no slight benefit to a Brahmin when he learns to hold his impulses in check; from whatever motive evil temper is controlled, by that control grief is truly soothed.

391. By whomsoever no evil is done in deed, or word, or thought, him I call a Brahmin who is guarded in these three.

392. As the Brahmin honours the burnt-sacrifice, so do thou honour him, from whomsoever is learnt the law of the true Buddha.

393. Not by matted locks, nor by lineage, nor by caste is one a Brahmin; he is the Brahmin in whom are truth and righteousness and purity.

394. What boots your tangled hair, O fool, what avails your garment of skins? You have adorned the outer parts, within you are full of uncleanness.

395. A man clothed in cast-off rags, lean, with knotted veins, meditating alone in the forest, him I call a Brahmin.

396. Not him do I call Brahmin who is merely born of a Brahmin mother; men may give him salutation as a Brahmin, though he be not detached from the world: but him I call a Brahmin who has attachment to nothing.

397. Him I call a Brahmin who has cut the bonds, who does not thirst for pleasures, who has left behind the hindrances.

398. Whoso has cut the cable, and the rope and the chain with all its links, and has pushed aside the bolt, this wise one I call a Brahmin.

399. Whoever bears patiently abuse and injury and imprisonment, whose bodyguard is fortitude, he is the Brahmin.

400. He is the Brahmin who does not give way to anger, who is careful of religious duties, who is upright, pure, and controlled, who has reached his last birth.

401. He who clings not to pleasures as water clings not to the lotus leaf, nor mustard-seed to the needle-point, him I call Brahmin.

402. He is the Brahmin who in this very world knows the end of sorrow, who has laid the burden aside and is free.

403. Whoso is wise with deep wisdom, seeing the right way and the wrong, and has reached the goal, him I call Brahmin.

404. He is the Brahmin who is not entangled either with householders or with recluses, who has no home and few wants.

405. He who lays down the rod, who neither kills, nor causes the death of creatures, moving or fixed, he is the Brahmin.

406. Not opposing those who oppose, calm amidst the fighters, not grasping amidst men who grasp, he is the Brahmin.

407. He is the Brahmin from whom anger, and hatred, and pride, and slander have dropped away, as the mustard-seed from the needlepoint.

408. If one were to preach gentle, and instructive, and truthful words by which no man is offended, he is the Brahmin.

409. Whoso takes nothing small or great, good or bad, unless it be given him, he is the Brahmin.

410. In whom are found no longings, who is free and detached from this world and the next, he is the Brahmin.

411. Him I call a Brahmin in whom lust is not found, who has cast off doubt, who knows the path that leads to Nirvāna (the deathless state) and reaches it.

412. Who in this life has passed from the grip of either merit or demerit, free of sorrow, cleansed and purified, him I call Brahmin.

413. Who is clear as the moon, pure, and limpid, and serene, who has quenched his thirst for life;

414. Who has passed through this impassable quagmire of rebirth, and infatuation, has waded through it and got beyond it, who is meditative and supplies no fuel to the fires of lust and doubt, him I call a Brahmin.

415. Who in this life, deserting his lusts, goes from home into solitude, and has quenched lust, and with it the desire to be reborn;

416. Who in this life deserts craving, and goes from home into solitude, who has quenched craving, and with it the desire to be reborn, him I call Brahmin.

417. Who has left behind him human pleasures and passed beyond heavenly ones, and is freed from all entanglement of delight;

418. Who has left aside both gusto and disgust, who is cooled and has in him no spark of rebirth, victor in all worlds, and hero, him I call Brahmin.

419. He is the Brahmin who fully knows the perishing of living things and their uprising, who is detached and happy and wise.

420. He is the Brahmin whose way is not known to gods, nor heavenly minstrels, nor immortals; the Arahat pure of all taint, him I call the Brahmin.

421. Whoso has nothing left, of past or future or present states, who is poor and grasps at nothing, him I call Brahmin.

422. The Leader Supreme, the heroic, the great Rishi, the Victor without lust and purified, the Buddha, he is the Brahmin.

423. He is the Brahmin indeed who knows his former lives, and who knows heaven and hell, who has reached the end of births, the sage whose knowledge is perfect, and who is perfect with all perfection.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE MONKEY AND THE CROCODILE
A monkey lived in a great tree on a river bank.

In the river there were many Crocodiles. A Crocodile watched the Monkeys for a long time, and one day she said to her son: "My son, get one of those Monkeys for me. I want the heart of a Monkey to eat."

"How am I to catch a Monkey?" asked the little Crocodile. "I do not travel on land, and the Monkey does not go into the water."

"Put your wits to work, and you'll find a way," said the mother.

And the little Crocodile thought and thought.

At last he said to himself: "I know what I'll do. I'll get that Monkey that lives in a big tree on the river bank. He wishes to go across the river to the island where the fruit is so ripe."

So the Crocodile swam to the tree where the Monkey lived. But he was a stupid Crocodile.

"Oh, Monkey," he called, "come with me over to the island where the fruit is so ripe."

"How can I go with you?" asked the Monkey. "I do not swim."

"No--but I do. I will take you over on my back," said the Crocodile.

The Monkey was greedy, and wanted the ripe fruit, so he jumped down on the Crocodile's back.

"Off we go!" said the Crocodile.

"This is a fine ride you are giving me!" said the Monkey.

"Do you think so? Well, how do you like this?" asked the Crocodile, diving.

"Oh, don't!" cried the Monkey, as he went under the water. He was afraid to let go, and he did not know what to do under the water.

When the Crocodile came up, the Monkey sputtered and choked. "Why did you take me under water, Crocodile?" he asked.

"I am going to kill you by keeping you under water," answered the Crocodile. "My mother wants Monkey-heart to eat, and I'm going to take yours to her."

"I wish you had told me you wanted my heart," said the Monkey, "then I might have brought it with me."

"How queer!" said the stupid Crocodile. "Do you mean to say that you left your heart back there in the tree?"

"That is what I mean," said the Monkey. "If you want my heart, we must go back to the tree and get it. But we are so near the island where the ripe fruit is, please take me there first."

"No, Monkey," said the Crocodile, "I'll take you straight back to your tree. Never mind the ripe fruit. Get your heart and bring it to me at once. Then we'll see about going to the island."

"Very well," said the Monkey.

But no sooner had he jumped onto the bank of the river than--whisk! up he ran into the tree.

From the topmost branches he called down to the Crocodile in the water below:

"My heart is way up here! If you want it, come for it, come for it!"

The Monkey soon moved away from that tree. He wanted to get away from the Crocodile, so that he might live in peace.

But the Crocodile found him, far down the river, living in another tree.

In the middle of the river was an island covered with fruit-trees.

Half-way between the bank of the river and the island, a large rock rose out of the water. The Monkey could jump to the rock, and then to the island. The Crocodile watched the Monkey crossing from the bank of the river to the rock, and then to the island.

He thought to himself, "The Monkey will stay on the island all day, and I'll catch him on his way home at night."

The Monkey had a fine feast, while the Crocodile swam about, watching him all day.

Toward night the Crocodile crawled out of the water and lay on the rock, perfectly still.

When it grew dark among the trees, the Monkey started for home. He ran down to the river bank, and there he stopped.

"What is the matter with the rock?" the Monkey thought to himself. "I never saw it so high before. The Crocodile is lying on it!"

But he went to the edge of the water and called: "Hello, Rock!"

No answer.

Then he called again: "Hello, Rock!"

Three times the Monkey called, and then he said: "Why is it, Friend Rock, that you do not answer me to-night?"

"Oh," said the stupid Crocodile to himself, "the rock answers the Monkey at night. I'll have to answer for the rock this time."

So he answered: "Yes, Monkey! What is it?"

The Monkey laughed, and said: "Oh, it's you, Crocodile, is it?"

"Yes," said the Crocodile. "I am waiting here for you. I am going to eat you."

"You have caught me in a trap this time," said the Monkey. "There is no other way for me to go home. Open your mouth wide so I can jump right into it."

Now the Monkey well knew that when Crocodiles open their mouths wide, they shut their eyes.

While the Crocodile lay on the rock with his mouth wide open and his eyes shut, the Monkey jumped.

But not into his mouth! Oh, no! He landed on the top of the Crocodile's head, and then sprang quickly to the bank. Up he whisked into his tree.

When the Crocodile saw the trick the Monkey had played on him, he said: "Monkey, you have great cunning. You know no fear. I'll let you alone after this."

"Thank you, Crocodile, but I shall be on the watch for you just the same," said the Monkey.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2014)

thou shalt not copy and paste masses of text


----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 15, 2014)

The Monkey soon moved away from that tree. He wanted to get away from the Crocodile, so that he might live in peace.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

HOW THE TURTLE SAVED HIS OWN LIFE
A King once had a lake made in the courtyard for the young princes to play in. They swam about in it, and sailed their boats and rafts on it. One day the king told them he had asked the men to put some fishes into the lake.

Off the boys ran to see the fishes. Now, along with the fishes, there was a Turtle. The boys were delighted with the fishes, but they had never seen a Turtle, and they were afraid of it, thinking it was a demon. They ran back to their father, crying, "There is a demon on the bank of the lake."

The king ordered his men to catch the demon, and to bring it to the palace. When the Turtle was brought in, the boys cried and ran away.

The king was very fond of his sons, so he ordered the men who had brought the Turtle to kill it.

"How shall we kill it?" they asked.

"Pound it to powder," said some one. "Bake it in hot coals," said another.

So one plan after another was spoken of. Then an old man who had always been afraid of the water said: "Throw the thing into the lake where it flows out over the rocks into the river. Then it will surely be killed."

When the Turtle heard what the old man said, he thrust out his head and asked: "Friend, what have I done that you should do such a dreadful thing as that to me? The other plans were bad enough, but to throw me into the lake! Don't speak of such a cruel thing!"

When the king heard what the Turtle said, he told his men to take the Turtle at once and throw it into the lake.

The Turtle laughed to himself as he slid away down the river to his old home. "Good!" he said, "those people do not know how safe I am in the water!"

THE MERCHANT OF SERI
THERE was once a merchant of Seri who sold brass and tinware. He went from town to town, in company with another man, who also sold brass and tinware. This second man was greedy, getting all he could for nothing, and giving as little as he could for what he bought.

When they went into a town, they divided the streets between them. Each man went up and down the streets he had chosen, calling, "Tinware for sale. Brass for sale." People came out to their door-steps, and bought, or traded, with them.

In one house there lived a poor old woman and her granddaughter. The family had once been rich, but now the only thing they had left of all their riches was a golden bowl. The grandmother did not know it was a golden bowl, but she had kept this because her husband used to eat out of it in the old days. It stood on a shelf among the other pots and pans, and was not often used.

The greedy merchant passed this house, calling, "Buy my water-jars! Buy my pans!" The granddaughter said: "Oh, Grandmother, do buy something for me!"

"My dear," said the old woman, "we are too poor to buy anything. I have not anything to trade, even."

"Grandmother, see what the merchant will give for the old bowl. We do not use that, and perhaps he will take it and give us something we want for it."

The old woman called the merchant and showed him the bowl, saying, "Will you take this, sir, and give the little girl here something for it?"

The greedy man took the bowl and scratched its side with a needle. Thus he found that it was a golden bowl. He hoped he could get it for nothing, so he said: "What is this worth? Not even a halfpenny." He threw the bowl on the ground, and went away.

By and by the other merchant passed the house. For it was agreed that either merchant might go through any street which the other had left. He called: "Buy my water-jars! Buy my tinware! Buy my brass!"

The little girl heard him, and begged her grandmother to see what he would give for the bowl.

"My child," said the grandmother, "the merchant who was just here threw the bowl on the ground and went away. I have nothing else to offer in trade."

"But, Grandmother," said the girl, "that was a cross man. This one looks pleasant. Ask him. Perhaps he 'll give some little tin dish."

"Call him, then, and show it to him," said the old woman.

As soon as the merchant took the bowl in his hands, he knew it was of gold. He said: "All that I have here is not worth so much as this bowl. It is a golden bowl. I am not rich enough to buy it."

"But, sir, a merchant who passed here a few moments ago, threw it on the ground, saying it was not worth a halfpenny, and he went away," said the grandmother. "It was worth nothing to him. If you value it, take it, giving the little girl some dish she likes for it."

But the merchant would not have it so. He gave the woman all the money he had, and all his wares. "Give me but eight pennies," he said.

So he took the pennies, and left. Going quickly to the river, he paid the boatman the eight pennies to take him across the river.

Soon the greedy merchant went back to the house where he had seen the golden bowl, and said: "Bring that bowl to me, and I will give you something for it."

"No," said the grandmother. "You said the bowl was worthless, but another merchant has paid a great price for it, and taken it away."

Then the greedy merchant was angry, crying out, "Through this other man I have lost a small fortune. That bowl was of gold."

He ran down to the riverside, and, seeing the other merchant in the boat out in the river, he called: "Hallo, Boatman! Stop your boat!"

But the man in the boat said: "Don't stop!" So he reached the city on the other side of the river, and lived well for a time on the money the bowl brought him.

THE TURTLE WHO COULDN'T STOP TALKING
A TURTLE lived in a pond at the foot of a hill. Two young wild Geese, looking for food, saw the Turtle, and talked with him. The next day the Geese came again to visit the Turtle and they became very well acquainted. Soon they were great friends.

"Friend Turtle," the Geese said one day, "we have a beautiful home far away. We are going to fly back to it to-morrow. It will be a long but pleasant journey. Will you go with us?"

"How could I? I have no wings," said the Turtle.

"Oh, we will take you, if only you can keep your mouth shut, and say not a word to anybody," they said.

"I can do that," said the Turtle. "Do take me with you. I will do exactly as you wish."

So the next day the Geese brought a stick and they held the ends of it. "Now take the middle of this in your mouth, and don't say a word until we reach home," they said.

The Geese then sprang into the air, with the Turtle between them, holding fast to the stick.

The village children saw the two Geese flying along with the Turtle and cried out: "Oh, see the Turtle up in the air! Look at the Geese carrying a Turtle by a stick! Did you ever see anything more ridiculous in your life!"

The Turtle looked down and began to say, "Well, and if my friends carry me, what business is that of yours?" when he let go, and fell dead at the feet of the children.

As the two Geese flew on, they heard the people say, when they came to see the poor Turtle, "That fellow could not keep his mouth shut. He had to talk, and so lost his life."


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE OX WHO WON THE FORFEIT
LONG ago a man owned a very strong Ox. The owner was so proud of his Ox, that he boasted to every man he met about how strong his Ox was.

One day the owner went into a village, and said to the men there: "I will pay a forfeit of a thousand pieces of silver if my strong Ox cannot draw a line of one hundred wagons."

The men laughed, and said: "Very well; bring your Ox, and we will tie a hundred wagons in a line and see your Ox draw them along."

So the man brought his Ox into the village. A crowd gathered to see the sight. The hundred carts were in line, and the strong Ox was yoked to the first wagon.

Then the owner whipped his Ox, and said: "Get up, you wretch! Get along, you rascal!"

But the Ox had never been talked to in that way, and he stood still. Neither the blows nor the hard names could make him move.

At last the poor man paid his forfeit, and went sadly home. There he threw himself on his bed and cried: "Why did that strong Ox act so? Many a time he has moved heavier loads easily. Why did he shame me before all those people?"

At last he got up and went about his work. When he went to feed the Ox that night, the Ox turned to him and said: "Why did you whip me to-day? You never whipped me before. Why did you call me 'wretch' and 'rascal'? You never called me hard names before."

Then the man said: "I will never treat you badly again. I am sorry I whipped you and called you names. I will never do so any more. Forgive me."

"Very well," said the Ox. "To-morrow I will go into the village and draw the one hundred carts for you. You have always been a kind master until to-day. To-morrow you shall gain what you lost."

The next morning the owner fed the Ox well, and hung a garland of flowers about his neck. When they went into the village the men laughed at the man again.

They said: "Did you come back to lose more money?"

"To-day I will pay a forfeit of two thousand pieces of silver if my Ox is not strong enough to pull the one hundred carts," said the owner.

So again the carts were placed in a line, and the Ox was yoked to the first. A crowd came to watch again. The owner said: "Good Ox, show how strong you are! You fine, fine creature!" And he patted his neck and stroked his sides.

At once the Ox pulled with all his strength. The carts moved on until the last cart stood where the first had been.

Then the crowd shouted, and they paid back the forfeit the man had lost, saying: "Your Ox is the strongest Ox we ever saw."

And the Ox and the man went home, happy.

THE SANDY ROAD
ONCE upon a time a merchant, with his goods packed in many carts, came to a desert. He was on his way to the country on the other side of the desert.

The sun shone on the fine sand, making it as hot as the top of a stove. No man could walk on it in the sunlight. But at night, after the sun went down, the sand cooled, and then men could travel upon it.

So the merchant waited until after dark, and then set out. Besides the goods that he was going to sell, he took jars of water and of rice, and firewood, so that the rice could be cooked.

All night long he and his men rode on and on. One man was the pilot. He rode first, for he knew the stars, and by them he guided the drivers.

At daybreak they stopped and camped. They unyoked the oxen, and fed them. They built fires and cooked the rice. Then they spread a great awning over all the carts and the oxen, and the men lay down under it to rest until sunset.

In the early evening, they again built fires and cooked rice. After supper, they folded the awning and put it away. They yoked the oxen, and, as soon as the sand was cool, they started again on their journey across the desert.

Night after night they traveled in this way, resting during the heat of the day. At last one morning the pilot said: "In one more night we shall get out of the sand." The men were glad to hear this, for they were tired.

After supper that night the merchant said: "You may as well throw away nearly all the water and the firewood. By to-morrow we shall be in the city. Yoke the oxen and start on."

Then the pilot took his place at the head of the line. But, instead of sitting up and guiding the drivers, he lay down in the wagon on the cushions. Soon he was fast asleep, because he had not slept for many nights, and the light had been so strong in the daytime that he had not slept well then.

All night long the oxen went on. Near daybreak, the pilot awoke and looked at the last stars fading in the light. "Halt!" he called to the drivers. "We are in the same place where we were yesterday. The oxen must have turned about while I slept."

They unyoked the oxen, but there was no water for them to drink. They had thrown away the water that was left the night before. So the men spread the awning over the carts, and the oxen lay down, tired and thirsty. The men, too, lay down saying, "The wood and water are gone--we are lost."

But the merchant said to himself, "This is no time for me to sleep. I must find water. The oxen cannot go on if they do not have water to drink. The men must have water. They cannot cook the rice unless they have water. If I give up, we shall all be lost!"

On and on he walked, keeping close watch of the ground. At last he saw a tuft of grass. "There must be water somewhere below, or that grass would not be there," he said.

He ran back, shouting to the men, "Bring the spade and the hammer!"

They jumped up, and ran with him to the spot where the grass grew. They began to dig, and by and by they struck a rock and could dig no further. Then the merchant jumped down into the hole they had dug, and put his ear to the rock. "I hear water running under this rock," he called to them. "We must not give up!" Then the merchant came up out of the hole and said to a serving-lad: "My boy, if you give up we are lost! You go down and try!"

The boy stood up straight and raised the hammer high above his head and hit the rock as hard as ever he could. He would not give in. They must be saved. Down came the hammer. This time the rock broke. And the boy had hardly time to get out of the well before it was full of cool water. The men drank as if they never could get enough, and then they watered the oxen, and bathed.

Then they split up their extra yokes and axles, and built a fire, and cooked their rice. Feeling better, they rested through the day. They set up a flag on the well for travelers to see.

At sundown, they started on again, and the next morning reached the city, where they sold the goods, and then returned home.

THE QUARREL OF THE QUAILS
ONCE upon a time many quails lived together in a forest. The wisest of them all was their leader.

A man lived near the forest and earned his living by catching quails and selling them. Day after day he listened to the note of the leader calling the quails. By and by this man, the fowler, was able to call the quails together. Hearing the note the quails thought it was their leader who called.

When they were crowded together, the fowler threw his net over them and off he went into the town, where he soon sold all the quails that he had caught.

The wise leader saw the plan of the fowler for catching the quails. He called the birds to him and said, "This fowler is carrying away so many of us, we must put a stop to it. I have thought of a plan; it is this: The next time the fowler throws a net over you, each of you must put your head through one of the little holes in the net. Then all of you together must fly away to the nearest thorn-bush. You can leave the net on the thorn-bush and be free yourselves."

The quails said that was a very good plan and they would try it the next time the fowler threw the net over them.

The very next day the fowler came and called them together. Then he threw the net over them. The quails lifted the net and flew away with it to the nearest thorn-bush where they left it. They flew back to their leader to tell him how well his plan had worked.

The fowler was busy until evening getting his net off the thorns and he went home empty-handed. The next day the same thing happened, and the next. His wife was angry because he did not bring home any money, but the fowler said, "The fact is those quails are working together now. The moment my net is over them, off they fly with it, leaving it on a thorn-bush. As soon as the quails begin to quarrel I shall be able to catch them."

Not long after this, one of the quails in alighting on their feeding ground, trod by accident on another's head. "Who trod on my head?" angrily cried the second. "I did; but I didn't mean to. Don't be angry," said the first quail, but the second quail was angry and said mean things.

Soon all the quails had taken sides in this quarrel. When the fowler came that day he flung his net over them, and this time instead of flying off with it, one side said, "Now, you lift the net," and the other side said, "Lift it yourself."

"You try to make us lift it all," said the quails on one side. "No, we don't!" said the others, "you begin and we will help," but neither side began.

So the quails quarreled, and while they were quarreling the fowler caught them all in his net. He took them to town and sold them for a good price.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE MEASURE OF RICE
AT one time a dishonest king had a man called the Valuer in his court. The Valuer set the price which ought to be paid for horses and elephants and the other animals. He also set the price on jewelry and gold, and things of that kind.

This man was honest and just, and set the proper price to be paid to the owners of the goods.

The king was not pleased with this Valuer, because he was honest. "If I had another sort of a man as Valuer, I might gain more riches," he thought.

One day the king saw a stupid, miserly peasant come into the palace yard. The king sent for the fellow and asked him if he would like to be the Valuer. The peasant said he would like the position. So the king had him made Valuer. He sent the honest Valuer away from the palace.

Then the peasant began to set the prices on horses and elephants, upon gold and jewels. He did not know their value, so he would say anything he chose. As the king had made him Valuer, the people had to sell their goods for the price he set.

By and by a horse-dealer brought five hundred horses to the court of this king. The Valuer came and said they were worth a mere measure of rice. So the king ordered the horse-dealer to be given the measure of rice, and the horses to be put in the palace stables.

The horse-dealer went then to see the honest man who had been the Valuer, and told him what had happened.

"What shall I do?" asked the horse-dealer.

"I think you can give a present to the Valuer which will make him do and say what you want him to do and say," said the man. "Go to him and give him a fine present, then say to him: 'You said the horses are worth a measure of rice, but now tell what a measure of rice is worth! Can you value that standing in your place by the king?' If he says he can, go with him to the king, and I will be there, too."

The horse-dealer thought this was a good idea. So he took a fine present to the Valuer, and said what the other man had told him to say.

The Valuer took the present, and said: "Yes, I can go before the king with you and tell what a measure of rice is worth. I can value that now."

"Well, let us go at once," said the horse-dealer. So they went before the king and his ministers in the palace.

The horse-dealer bowed down before the king, and said: "O King, I have learned that a measure of rice is the value of my five hundred horses. But will the king be pleased to ask the Valuer what is the value of the measure of rice?"

The king, not knowing what had happened, asked: "How now, Valuer, what are five hundred horses worth?"

"A measure of rice, O King!" said he.

"Very good, then! If five hundred horses are worth a measure of rice, what is the measure of rice worth?"

"The measure of rice is worth your whole city," replied the foolish fellow.

The ministers clapped their hands, laughing, and saying, "What a foolish Valuer! How can such a man hold that office? We used to think this great city was beyond price, but this man says it is worth only a measure of rice."

Then the king was ashamed, and drove out the foolish fellow.

"I tried to please the king by setting a low price on the horses, and now see what has happened to me!" said the Valuer, as he ran away from the laughing crowd.

THE FOOLISH TIMID RABBIT
ONCE upon a time, a Rabbit was asleep under a palm-tree.

All at once he woke up, and thought: "What if the world should break up! What then would become of me?"

At that moment, some Monkeys dropped a cocoanut. It fell down on the ground just back of the Rabbit.

Hearing the noise, the Rabbit said to himself: "The earth is all breaking up!"

And he jumped up and ran just as fast as he could, without even looking back to see what made the noise.

Another Rabbit saw him running, and called after him, "What are you running so fast for?"

"Don't ask me!" he cried.

But the other Rabbit ran after him, begging to know what was the matter.

Then the first Rabbit said: "Don't you know? The earth is all breaking up!"

And on he ran, and the second Rabbit ran with him.

The next Rabbit they met ran with them when he heard that the earth was all breaking up.

One Rabbit after another joined them, until there were hundreds of Rabbits running as fast as they could go.

They passed a Deer, calling out to him that the earth was all breaking up. The Deer then ran with them.

The Deer called to a Fox to come along because the earth was all breaking up.

On and on they ran, and an Elephant joined them.

At last the Lion saw the animals running, and heard their cry that the earth was all breaking up.

He thought there must be some mistake, so he ran to the foot of a hill in front of them and roared three times.

This stopped them, for they knew the voice of the King of Beasts, and they feared him.

"Why are you running so fast?" asked the Lion.

"Oh, King Lion," they answered him, "the earth is all breaking up!"

"Who saw it breaking up?" asked the Lion.

"I didn't," said the Elephant. "Ask the Fox--he told me about it."

"I didn't," said the Fox.

"The Rabbits told me about it," said the Deer.

One after another of the Rabbits said: "I did not see it, but another Rabbit told me about it."

At last the Lion came to the Rabbit who had first said the earth was all breaking up.

"Is it true that the earth is all breaking up?" the Lion asked.

"Yes, O Lion, it is," said the Rabbit. "I was asleep under a palm-tree. I woke up and thought, 'What would become of me if the earth should all break up?' At that very moment, I heard the sound of the earth breaking up, and I ran away."

"Then," said the Lion, "you and I will go back to the place where the earth began to break up, and see what is the matter."

So the Lion put the little Rabbit on his back, and away they went like the wind. The other animals waited for them at the foot of the hill.

The Rabbit told the Lion when they were near the place where he slept, and the Lion saw just where the Rabbit had been sleeping.

He saw, too, the cocoanut that had fallen to the ground near by. Then the Lion said to the Rabbit, "It must have been the sound of the cocoanut falling to the ground that you heard. You foolish Rabbit!"

And the Lion ran back to the other animals, and told them all about it.

If it had not been for the wise King of Beasts, they might be running still.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE WISE AND THE FOOLISH MERCHANT
ONCE upon a time in a certain country a thrifty merchant visited a great city and bought a great supply of goods. He loaded wagons with the goods, which he was going to sell as he traveled through the country.

A stupid young merchant was buying goods in the same city. He, too, was going to sell what he bought as he traveled through the country.

They were both ready to start at the same time.

The thrifty merchant thought, "We cannot travel together, for the men will find it hard to get wood and water, and there will not be enough grass for so many oxen. Either he or I ought to go first."

So he went to the young man and told him this, saying, "Will you go before or come on after me?"

The other one thought, "It will be better for me to go first. I shall then travel on a road that is not cut up. The oxen will eat grass that has not been touched. The water will be clean. Also, I shall sell my goods at what price I like." So he said, "Friend, I will go on first."

This answer pleased the thrifty merchant. He said to himself, "Those who go before will make the rough places smooth. The old rank grass will have been eaten by the oxen that have gone before, while my oxen will eat the freshly grown tender shoots. Those who go before will dig wells from which we shall drink. Then, too, I will not have to bother about setting prices, but I can sell my goods at the prices set by the other man." So he said aloud, "Very well, friend, you may go on first."

At once the foolish merchant started on his journey. Soon he had left the city and was in the country. By and by he came to a desert which he had to cross. So he filled great water-jars with water, loaded them into a large wagon and started across the desert.

Now on the sands of this desert there lived a wicked demon. This demon saw the foolish young merchant coming and thought to himself, "If I can make him empty those water-jars, soon I shall be able to overcome him and have him in my power."

So the demon went further along the road and changed himself into the likeness of a noble gentleman. He called up a beautiful carriage, drawn by milk-white oxen. Then he called ten other demons, dressed them like men and armed them with bows and arrows, swords and shields. Seated in his carriage, followed by the ten demons, he rode back to meet the merchant. He put mud on the carriage wheels, hung water-lilies and wet grasses upon the oxen and the carriage. Then he made the clothes the demons wore and their hair all wet. Drops of water trickled down over their faces just as if they had all come through a stream.

As the demons neared the foolish merchant they turned their carriage to one side of the way, saying pleasantly, "Where are you going?"

The merchant replied, "We have come from the great city back there and are going across the desert to the villages beyond. You come dripping with mud and carrying water-lilies and grasses. Does it rain on the road you have come by? Did you come through a stream?"

The demon answered, "The dark streak across the sky is a forest. In it there are ponds full of water-lilies. The rains come often. What have you in all those carts?"

"Goods to be sold," replied the merchant.

"But in that last big heavy wagon what do you carry?" the demon asked.

"Jars full of water for the journey," answered the merchant.

The demon said, "You have done well to bring water as far as this, but there is no need of it beyond. Empty out all that water and go on easily." Then he added, "But we have delayed too long. Drive on!" And he drove on until he was out of sight of the merchant. Then he returned to his home with his followers to wait for the night to come.

The foolish merchant did as the demon bade him and emptied every jar, saving not even a cupful. On and on they traveled and the streak on the sky faded with the sunset. There was no forest, the dark line being only clouds. No water was to be found. The men had no water to drink and no food to eat, for they had no water in which to cook their rice, so they went thirsty and supperless to bed. The oxen, too, were hungry and thirsty and dropped down to sleep here and there. Late at night the demons fell upon them and easily carried off every man. They drove the oxen on ahead of them, but the loaded carts they did not care to take away.

A month and a half after this the wise merchant followed over the same road. He, too, was met on the desert by the demon just as the other had been. But the wise man knew the man was a demon because he cast no shadow. When the demon told him of the ponds in the forest ahead and advised him to throw away the water-jars the wise merchant replied, "We don't throw away the water we have until we get to a place where we see there is more."

Then the demon drove on. But the men who were with the merchant said, "Sir! those men told us that yonder was the beginning of a great forest, and from there onwards it was always raining. Their clothes and hair were dripping with water. Let us throw away the water-jars and go on faster with lighter carts!"

Stopping all the carts the wise merchant asked the men, "Have you ever heard any one say that there was a lake or pond in this desert? You have lived near here always."

"We never heard of a pond or lake," they said.

"Does any man feel a wind laden with dampness blowing against him?" he asked.

"No, sir," they answered.

"Can you see a rain cloud, any of you?" said he.

"No, sir, not one," they said.

"Those fellows were not men, they were demons!" said the wise merchant. "They must have come out to make us throw away the water. Then when we were faint and weak they might have put an end to us. Go on at once and don't throw away a single half-pint of water."

So they drove on and before nightfall they came upon the loaded wagons belonging to the foolish merchant.

Then the thrifty merchant had his wagons drawn up in a circle. In the middle of the circle he had the oxen lie down, and also some of the men. He himself with the head men stood on guard, swords in hand and waited for the demons. But the demons did not bother them. Early the next day the thrifty merchant took the best of the wagons left by the foolish merchant and went on safely to the city across the desert.

There he sold all the goods at a profit and returned with his company to his own city.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE ELEPHANT GIRLY FACE
ONCE upon a time a king had an Elephant named Girly-face. The Elephant was called Girly-face because he was so gentle and good and looked so kind. "Girly-face never hurts anybody," the keeper of the Elephants often said.

Now one night some robbers came into the courtyard and sat on the ground just outside the stall where Girly-face slept. The talk of the robbers awoke Girly-face.

"This is the way to break into a house," they said. "Once inside the house kill any one who wakens. A robber must not be afraid to kill. A robber must be cruel and have no pity. He must never be good, even for a moment."

Girly-face said to himself, "Those men are teaching me how I should act. I will be cruel. I will show no pity. I will not be good--not even for a moment."

So the next morning when the keeper came to feed Girly-face he picked him up in his trunk and threw the poor keeper to the ground, killing him.

Another keeper ran to see what the trouble was, and Girly-face killed him, too.

For days and days Girly-face was so ugly that no one dared go near. The food was left for him, but no man would go near him.

By and by the king heard of this and sent one of his wise men to find out what ailed Girly-face.

The wise man had known Girly-face a long time. He looked the Elephant over carefully and could find nothing that seemed to be the matter.

He thought at last, "Girly-face must have heard some bad men talking. Have there been any bad men talking about here?" asked the wise man.

"Yes," one of the keepers said, "a band of robbers were caught here a few weeks ago. They had met in the yard to talk over their plans. They were talking together near the stall where Girly-face sleeps."

So the wise man went back to the king. Said he, "I think Girly-face has been listening to bad talk. If you will send some good men to talk where Girly-face can hear them I think he will be a good Elephant once more."

So that night the king sent a company of the best men to be found to sit and talk near the stall where Girly-face lived. They said to one another, "It is wrong to hurt any one. It is wrong to kill. Every one should be gentle and good."

"Now those men are teaching me," thought Girly-face. "I must be gentle and good. I must hurt no one. I must not kill any one." And from that time on Girly-face was tame and as good as ever an Elephant could be.

BANYAN DEER
THERE was once a Deer the color of gold. His eyes were like round jewels, his horns were white as silver, his mouth was red like a flower, his hoofs were bright and hard. He had a large body and a fine tail.

He lived in a forest and was king of a herd of five hundred Banyan Deer. Near by lived another herd of Deer, called the Monkey Deer. They, too, had a king.

The king of that country was fond of hunting the Deer and eating deer meat. He did not like to go alone so he called the people of his town to go with him, day after day.

The townspeople did not like this for while they were gone no one did their work. So they decided to make a park and drive the Deer into it. Then the king could go into the park and hunt and they could go on with their daily work.

They made a park, planted grass in it and provided water for the Deer, built a fence all around it and drove the Deer into it.

Then they shut the gate and went to the king to tell him that in the park near by he could find all the Deer he wanted.

The king went at once to look at the Deer. First he saw there the two Deer kings, and granted them their lives. Then he looked at their great herds.

Some days the king would go to hunt the Deer, sometimes his cook would go. As soon as any of the Deer saw them they would shake with fear and run. But when they had been hit once or twice they would drop down dead.

The King of the Banyan Deer sent for the King of the Monkey Deer and said, "Friend, many of the Deer are being killed. Many are wounded besides those who are killed. After this suppose one from my herd goes up to be killed one day, and the next day let one from your herd go up. Fewer Deer will be lost this way."

The Monkey Deer agreed. Each day the Deer whose turn it was would go and lie down, placing its head on the block. The cook would come and carry off the one he found lying there.

One day the lot fell to a mother Deer who had a young baby. She went to her king and said, "O King of the Monkey Deer, let the turn pass me by until my baby is old enough to get along without me. Then I will go and put my head on the block."

But the king did not help her. He told her that if the lot had fallen to her she must die.

Then she went to the King of the Banyan Deer and asked him to save her.

"Go back to your herd. I will go in your place," said he.

The next day the cook found the King of the Banyan Deer lying with his head on the block. The cook went to the king, who came himself to find out about this.

"King of the Banyan Deer! did I not grant you your life? Why are you lying here?"

"O great King!" said the King of the Banyan Deer, "a mother came with her young baby and told me that the lot had fallen to her. I could not ask any one else to take her place, so I came myself."

"King of the Banyan Deer! I never saw such kindness and mercy. Rise up. I grant your life and hers. Nor will I hunt any more the Deer in either park or forest."

THE PRINCESS AND THE WATER SPRITE
ONCE upon a time a king had three sons. The first was called Prince of the Stars. The next was called the Moon Prince and the third was called the Sun Prince. The king was so very happy when the third son was born that he promised to give the queen any boon she might ask.

The queen kept the promise in mind, waiting until the third son was grown before asking the king to give her the boon.

On the twenty-first birthday of the Sun Prince she said to the king, "Great King, when our youngest child was born you said you would give me a boon. Now I ask you to give the kingdom to Sun Prince."

But the king refused, saying that the kingdom must go to the oldest son, for it belonged by right to him. Next it would belong by right to the second son, and not until they were both dead could the kingdom go to the third son.

The queen went away, but the king saw that she was not pleased with his answer. He feared that she would do harm to the older princes to get them out of the way of the Sun Prince.

So he called his elder sons and told them that they must go and live in the forest until his death. "Then come back and reign in the city that is yours by right," he said. And with tears he kissed them on the foreheads and sent them away.

As they were going down out of the palace, after saying good-by to their father, the Sun Prince called to them, "Where are you going?"

And when he heard where they were going and why, he said, "I will go with you, my brothers."

So off they started. They went on and on and by and by they reached the forest. There they sat down to rest in the shade of a pond. Then the eldest brother said to Sun Prince, "Go down to the pond and bathe and drink. Then bring us a drink while we rest here."

Now the King of the Fairies had given this pond to a water-sprite. The Fairy King had said to the water-sprite, "You are to have in your power all who go down into the water except those who give the right answer to one question. Those who give the right answer will not be in your power. The question is, 'What are the Good Fairies like?'"

When the Sun Prince went into the pond the water–sprite saw him and asked him the question, "What are the Good Fairies like?"

"They are like the Sun and the Moon," said the Sun Prince.

"You don't know what the Good Fairies are like," cried the water-sprite, and he carried the poor boy down into her cave.

By and by the eldest brother said, "Moon Prince, go down and see why our brother stays so long in the pond!"

As soon as the Moon Prince reached the water's edge the water-sprite called to him and said, "Tell me what the Good Fairies are like!"

"Like the sky above us," replied the Moon Prince.

"You don't know, either," said the water-sprite, and dragged the Moon Prince down into the cave where the Sun Prince sat.

"Something must have happened to those two brothers of mine," thought the eldest. So he went to the pond and saw the marks of the footsteps where his brothers had gone down into the water. Then he knew that a water-sprite must live in that pond. He girded on his sword, and stood with his bow in his hand.

The water-sprite soon came along in the form of a woodsman.

"You seem tired, Friend," he said to the prince. "Why don't you bathe in the lake and then lie on the bank and rest?"

But the prince knew that it was a water-sprite and he said, "You have carried off my brothers!"

"Yes," said the water-sprite.

"Why did you carry them off?"

"Because they did not answer my question," said the water-sprite, "and I have power over all who go down into the water except those who do give the right answer."

"I will answer your question," said the eldest brother. And he did. "The Good Fairies are like

The pure in heart who fear to sin,

The good, kindly in word and deed."

"O Wise Prince, I will bring back to you one of your brothers. Which shall I bring?" said the water-sprite.

"Bring me the younger one," said the prince. "It was on his account that our father sent us away. I could never go away with Moon Prince and leave poor Sun Prince here."

"O Wise Prince, you know what the good should do and you are kind. I will bring back both your brothers," said the water-sprite.

After that the three princes lived together in the forest until the king died. Then they went back to the palace. The eldest brother was made king and he had his brothers rule with him. He also built a home for the water-sprite in the palace grounds.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE KING'S WHITE ELEPHANT
ONCE upon a time a number of carpenters lived on a river bank near a large forest. Every day the carpenters went in boats to the forest to cut down the trees and make them into lumber.

One day while they were at work an Elephant came limping on three feet to them. He held up one foot and the carpenters saw that it was swollen and sore. Then the Elephant lay down and the men saw that there was a great splinter in the sore foot. They pulled it out and washed the sore carefully so that in a short time it would be well again.

Thankful for the cure, the Elephant thought: "These carpenters have done so much for me, I must be useful to them."

So after that the Elephant used to pull up trees for the carpenters. Sometimes when the trees were chopped down he would roll the logs down to the river. Other times he brought their tools for them. And the carpenters used to feed him well morning, noon and night.

Now this Elephant had a son who was white all over--a beautiful, strong young one. Said the old Elephant to himself, "I will take my son to the place in the forest where I go to work each day so that he may learn to help the carpenters, for I am no longer young and strong."

So the old Elephant told his son how the carpenters had taken good care of him when he was badly hurt and took him to them. The white Elephant did as his father told him to do and helped the carpenters and they fed him well.

When the work was done at night the young Elephant went to play in the river. The carpenters' children played with him, in the water and on the bank. He liked to pick them up in his trunk and set them on the high branches of the trees and then let them climb down on his back.

One day the king came down the river and saw this beautiful white Elephant working for the carpenters. The king at once wanted the Elephant for his own and paid the carpenters a great price for him. Then with a last look at his playmates, the children, the beautiful white Elephant went on with the king.

The king was proud of his new Elephant and took the best care of him as long as he lived.

THE OX WHO ENVIED THE PIG
ONCE upon a time there was an Ox named Big Red. He had a younger brother named Little Red. These two brothers did all the carting on a large farm.

Now the farmer had an only daughter and she was soon to be married. Her mother gave orders that the Pig should be fattened for the wedding feast.

Little Red noticed that the Pig was fed on choice food. He said to his brother, "How is it, Big Red, that you and I are given only straw and grass to eat, while we do all the hard work on the farm? That lazy Pig does nothing but eat the choice food the farmer gives him."

Said his brother, "My dear Little Red, envy him not. That little Pig is eating the food of death! He is being fattened for the wedding feast. Eat your straw and grass and be content and live long."

Not long afterwards the fattened Pig was killed and cooked for the wedding feast.

Then Big Red said, "Did you see, Little Red, what became of the Pig after all his fine feeding?"

"Yes," said the little brother, "we can go on eating plain food for years, but the poor little Pig ate the food of death and now he is dead. His feed was good while it lasted, but it did not last long."

GRANNIE'S BLACKIE
ONCE upon a time a rich man gave a baby Elephant to a woman.

She took the best of care of this great baby and soon became very fond of him.

The children in the village called her Granny, and they called the Elephant "Granny's Blackie."

The Elephant carried the children on his back all over the village. They shared their goodies with him and he played with them.

"Please, Blackie, give us a swing," they said to him almost every day.

"Come on! Who is first?" Blackie answered and picked them up with his trunk, swung them high in the air, and then put them down again, carefully.

But Blackie never did any work.

He ate and slept, played with the children, and visited with Granny.

One day Blackie wanted Granny to go off to the woods with him.

"I can't go, Blackie, dear. I have too much work to do."

Then Blackie looked at her and saw that she was growing old and feeble.

"I am young and strong," he thought. "I'll see if I cannot find some work to do. If I could bring some money home to her, she would not have to work so hard."

So next morning, bright and early, he started down to the river bank.

There he found a man who was in great trouble. There was a long line of wagons so heavily loaded that the oxen could not draw them through the shallow water.

When the man saw Blackie standing on the bank he asked, "Who owns this Elephant? I want to hire him to help my Oxen pull these wagons across the river."

A child standing near by said, "That is Granny's Blackie."

"Very well," said the man, "I'll pay two pieces of silver for each wagon this Elephant draws across the river."

Blackie was glad to hear this promise. He went into the river, and drew one wagon after another across to the other side.

Then he went up to the man for the money.

The man counted out one piece of silver for each wagon.

When Blackie saw that the man had counted out but one piece of silver for each wagon, instead of two, he would not touch the money at all. He stood in the road and would not let the wagons pass him.

The man tried to get Blackie out of the way, but not one step would he move.

Then the man went back and counted out another piece of silver for each of the wagons and put the silver in a bag tied around Blackie's neck.

Then Blackie started for home, proud to think that he had a present for Granny.

The children had missed Blackie and had asked Granny where he was, but she said she did not know where he had gone.

They all looked for him but it was nearly night before they heard him coming.

"Where have you been, Blackie? And what is that around your neck?" the children cried, running to meet their playmate.

But Blackie would not stop to talk with his playmates. He ran straight home to Granny.

"Oh, Blackie!" she said, "Where have you been? What is in that bag?" And she took the bag off his neck.

Blackie told her that he had earned some money for her.

"Oh, Blackie, Blackie," said Granny, "how hard you must have worked to earn these pieces of silver! What a good Blackie you are!"

And after that Blackie did all the hard work and Granny rested, and they were both very happy.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE CRAB AND THE CRANE
IN the Long Ago there was a summer when very little rain fell.

All the Animals suffered for want of water, but the Fishes suffered most of all.

In one pond full of Fishes, the water was very low indeed.

A Crane sat on the bank watching the Fishes.

"What are you doing?" asked a little Fish.

"I am thinking about you Fishes there in the pond. It is so nearly dry," answered the Crane.

"Yes," the Crane went on, "I was wishing I might do something for you. I know of a pond in the deep woods where there is plenty of water."

"I declare," said the little Fish, "you are the first Crane that ever offered to help a Fish."

"That may be," said the Crane, "but the water is so low in your pond. I could easily carry you one by one on my back to that other pond where there is plenty of water and food and cool shade."

"I don't believe there is any such pond," said the little Fish. "What you wish to do is to eat us, one by one."

"If you don't believe me," said the Crane, "send with me one of the Fishes whom you can believe. I'll show him the pond and bring him back to tell you all about it."

A big Fish heard the Crane and said, "I will go with you to see the pond--I may as well be eaten by the Crane as to die here."

So the Crane put the big Fish on his back and started for the deep woods.

Soon the Crane showed the big Fish the pool of water. "See how cool and shady it is here," he said, "and how much larger the pond is, and how full it is!"

"Yes!" said the big Fish, "take me back to the little pond and I'll tell the other Fishes all about it." So back they went.

The Fishes all wanted to go when they heard the big Fish talk about the fine pond which he had seen.

Then the Crane picked up another Fish and carried it away. Not to the pool, but into the woods where the other Fishes could not see them.

Then the Crane put the Fish down and ate it. The Crane went back for another Fish. He carried it to the same place in the woods and ate it, too.

This he did until he had eaten all the Fishes in the pond.

The next day the Crane went to the pond to see if he had left a Fish. There was not one left, but there was a Crab on the sand.

"Little Crab," said the Crane, "would you let me take you to the fine pond in the deep woods where I took the Fishes?"

"But how could you carry me?" asked the Crab.

"Oh, easily," answered the Crane. "I'll take you on my back as I did the Fishes."

"No, I thank you," said the Crab, "I can't go that way. I am afraid you might drop me. If I could take hold of your neck with my claws, I would go. You know we Crabs have a tight grip."

The Crane knew about the tight grip of the Crabs, and he did not like to have the Crab hold on with his claws. But he was hungry, so he said:

"Very well, hold tight."

And off went the Crane with the Crab.

When they reached the place where the Crane had eaten the Fishes, the Crane said:

"I think you can walk the rest of the way. Let go of my neck."

"I see no pond," said the Crab. "All I can see is a pile of Fish bones. Is that all that is left of the Fishes?"

"Yes," said the Crane, "and if you will let go of my neck, your shell will be all that will be left of you."

And the Crane put his head down near the ground so that the Crab could get off easily.

But the Crab pinched the Crane's neck so that his head fell off.

"Not my shell, but your bones are left to dry with the bones of the Fishes," said the Crab.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

SHIVA THE DESTROYER

Ok, so a lot of people Google "Shiva" and read "The Destroyer" and they think "Oh no, anyone who says Shiva is God must want to destroy things". But if you think that, then maybe you should not be allowed to use Search engines, because you must have read like 1 sentence on Wikipedia and not even tried to learn anything before forming an entire opinion about an ENTIRE group that has existed since 2000 BC.

Creation is destruction. If you want to create a computer, you have to turn Sand into Silicon, which DESTROYS the sand, but CREATES silicon. Then you have to make all the other stuff by destroying copper wire to form it into special patterns creating a microchip. Etc.

Creation and Destruction and ONE act. They are not 2 things, they are 1. Anyone who hears "Shiva the Destroyer" and thinks that the person is "lashing out", you literally have no idea what you are talking about.

Have you ever made coffee? Guess what, you DESTROYED coffee beans, you are a DESTROYER. But what did you do with those beans? You created a cup of coffee.

Have you ever smoked weed? You literally burned something. DESTROYED it. But it created a feeling in you. That is Shiva. Creation and Destruction are 1 act.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

So, all the numbered things 1-423, and the Fairy-tales with the Animals were all Buddhist. Buddhism came before Christianity, but it was still not nearly as old as Hinduism. And if you study Buddhism, you with find talk of Dharma and people worshiping Shiva statues. So if you start putting it together in your mind, you see that Hinduism is the ORIGINAL religion, and Buddhism is a branch off aka "Turning of the Wheel", while Roma culture is like Hinduism mixed with everything they learned along the way. Hinduism started in the Indus Valley with the Vedas, the Rig Veda has been mentioned a few times, and it is one of the main texts that still has traditions that are embedded in culture in India and other places around the world.

If you look in to Zoroastrianism, and Kemetic Mythology, you will see that they are also basically different versions of the same thing being passed around.

So, here are some Vedic Hyms.

AGNI AKA FIRE
Agni is an immortal who has taken up his abode with mortals as their guest. He is the domestic priest who rises before the dawn, and who concentrates in his own person and exercises in a higher sense all the various sacrificial offices which the Indian ritual assigns to a number of different human functionaries. He is a sage, the divinest among the sages, immediately acquainted with all the forms of worship; the wise director, the successful accomplisher, and the protector of all ceremonies, who enables men to serve the gods in a correct and acceptable manner in cases where they could not do this with their own unaided skill. He is a swift messenger, moving between heaven and earth, commissioned both by gods and men to maintain their mutual communication, to announce to the immortals the hymns, and to convey to them the oblations of their worshippers; or to bring them (the immortals) down from the sky to the place of sacrifice. He accompanies the gods when they visit the earth, and shares in the reverence and adoration which they receive. He makes the oblations fragrant; without him the gods experience no satisfaction.

Agni is the lord, protector, king of men. He is the lord of the house, dwelling in every abode. He is a guest in every home; he despises no man, he lives in every family. He is therefore considered as a mediator between gods and men, and as a witness of their actions; hence to the present day he is worshipped, and his blessing sought on all solemn occasions, as at marriage, death, etc. In these old hymns Agni is spoken of as dwelling in the two pieces of wood which being rubbed together produce fire; and it is noticed as a remarkable thing that a living being should spring out of dry (dead) wood. Strange to say, says the poet, the child, as soon as born, begins with unnatural voracity to consume his parents. Wonderful is his growth, seeing that he is born of a mother who cannot nourish him; but he is nourished by the oblations of clarified butter which are poured into his mouth, and which he consumes.

The worshippers of Agni prosper, are wealthy, and live long. He watches with a thousand eyes over the man who brings him food, and nourishes him with oblations. No mortal enemy can by any wondrous power gain the mastery over him who sacrifices to this god. He also confers and is the guardian of immortality. In a funeral hymn, Agni is asked to warm with his heat the unborn (immortal) part of the deceased, and in his auspicious form to carry it to the world of the righteous. He carries men across calamities, as a ship over the sea. He commands all the riches in earth and heaven; hence he is invoked for riches, food, deliverance, and in fact all temporal good. He is also prayed to as the forgiver of sins that may have been committed through folly. All gods are said to be comprehended in him; he surrounds them as the circumference of a wheel does the spokes.

"Bright, seven-rayed god, how manifold thy shapes
Revealed to us thy votaries: now we see thee
With body all of gold; and radiant hair
Flaming from three terrific heads, and mouths,
Whose burning jaws and teeth devour all things.
Now with a thousand glowing horns, and now
Flashing thy lustre from a thousand eyes,
Thou’rt borne towards us in a golden chariot,
Impelled by winds, and drawn by ruddy steeds,
Marking thy car's destructive course with blackness."
"Great Agni, though thine essence be but one,
Thy forms are three; as fire thou blazest here,
As lightning flashest in the atmosphere,
In heaven thou flamest as the golden sun

"It was in heaven thou hadst thy primal birth;
By art of sages skilled in sacred lore
Thou wast drawn down to human hearths of yore,
And thou abid’st a denizen of earth.

"Sprung from the mystic pair, * by priestly hands
In wedlock joined, forth flashes Agni bright;
But, oh! ye heavens and earth, I tell you right,
The unnatural child devours the parent brands.

"But Agni is a god; we must not deem
That he can err, or dare to comprehend
His acts, which far our reason's grasp transcend;
He best can judge what deeds a god beseem.

"And yet this orphaned god himself survives:
Although his hapless mother soon expires,
And cannot nurse the babe as babe requires,
Great Agni, wondrous infant, grows and thrives.

"Smoke-bannered Agni, god with crackling voice
And flaming hair, when thou dost pierce the gloom
At early dawn, and all the world illume,
Both heaven and earth and gods and men rejoice.

"In every home thou art a welcome guest,
The household tutelary lord, a son,
A father, mother, brother, all in one,
A friend by whom thy faithful friends are blest.

"A swift-winged messenger, thou tallest down
from heaven to crowd our hearths the race divine,
To taste our food, our hymns to hear, benign,
And all our fondest aspirations crown.

"Thou, Agni, art our priest: divinely wise,
In holy science versed, thy skill detects
The faults that mar our rites, mistakes corrects,
And all our acts completes and sanctifies.

"Thou art the cord that stretches to the skies,
The bridge that scans the chasm, profound and vast,
Dividing earth from heaven, o’er which at last
The good shall safely pass to Paradise.

"But when, great god, thine awful anger glows,
And thou revealest thy destroying force,
All creatures flee before thy furious course,
As hosts are chased by overpowering foes.

"Thou levellest all thou touchest; forests vast
Thou shear’st, like beards which barber's razor shaves.
Thy wind-driven flames roar loud as ocean's waves,
And all thy track is black when thou hast past.

"But thou, great Agni, dost not always wear
That direful form; thou rather lov’st to shine
Upon our hearths, with milder flame benign,
And cheer the homes where thou art nursed with care.

"Yes! thou delightest all those men to bless
Who toil unwearied to supply the food
Which thou so lovest—logs of well-dried wood,
And heaps of butter bring, thy favourite mess.

"Though I no cow possess, and have no store
Of butter, nor an axe fresh wood to cleave,
Thou, gracious god, wilt my poor gift receive:
These few dry sticks I bring—I have no more.

"Preserve us, lord; thy faithful servants save
From all the ills by which our bliss is marred;
Tower like an iron wall our homes to guard,
And all the boons bestow our hearts can crave.

"And when away our brief existence wanes,
When we at length our earthly homes must quit,
And our freed souls to worlds unknown shall flit,
Do thou deal gently with our cold remains.

"And then, thy gracious form assuming, guide
Our unborn part across the dark abyss
Aloft to realms serene of light and bliss,
Where righteous men among the gods abide."

Agni's Names
Vahni, "He who receives the hom, or burnt sacrifice."

Vītihotra, "He who sanctifies the worshipper."

Dhananjaya, "He who conquers (destroys) riches."

Jivalana, "He who burns."

Dhūmketu, "He whose sign is smoke."

Chhāgaratha, "He who rides on a ram."

Saptajihva, "He who has seven tongues."


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

SOMA HYMS
"This Soma is a god; he cures
The sharpest ills that man endures.
He heals the sick, the sad he cheers,
He nerves the weak, dispels their fears;
The faint with martial ardour fires,
With lofty thoughts the bard inspires;
The soul from earth to heaven he lifts;
So great and wondrous are his gifts,
Men feel the god within their veins,
And cry in loud exulting strains: 'We've quaffed the Soma bright
And are immortal grown:
We've entered into light,
And all the gods have known.
What mortal now can harm,
Or foeman vex us more?
Through thee, beyond alarm,
Immortal god, we soar.'"

When Soma was brought to the gods, a dispute arose as to who should have the first draught. At length, this was decided by a race. Vāyu first reached the goal, Indra being second. Indra tried hard to win, and when near the winning post proposed that they should reach it together, Vāyu taking two-thirds of the drink. Vāyu said, "Not so! I will be the winner alone." Then Indra said, "Let us come in together, and give me one-fourth of the draught divine!" Vāyu consented to this, and so the juice was shared between them. *

Soma is said to have had thirty-three wives, the daughters of Prajāpati; of these Rohini was the favourite. Being dissatisfied with the partiality shown to their sister, the other wives returned to their father. Soma asked that they might come back to him; the father consented to restore them, provided Soma would treat them all alike. Soma promised to do this; but, failing to keep his promise, he was smitten with consumption for breaking his word.

In the verses descriptive and songs in praise of Soma, the actual juice, and the god supposed to dwell in and manifested by it, are not at all distinct. All the gods drink of it; and Soma, the god in the juice, is said to clothe the naked and heal the sick. Many divine attributes are ascribed to him. He is "addressed as a god in the highest strains of adulation and veneration. All powers belong to him; all blessings are besought of him, as his to bestow." He is said to be divine, immortal, and also to confer immortality on gods and men. "In a passage where the joys of paradise are more distinctly anticipated and more fervently implored than in most other parts of the Rig-Veda, Soma is addressed as the god from whom the gift of future felicity is expected. Thus it is there said, "Place me, O purified god, in that everlasting and imperishable world, where there is eternal light and glory. O Indu (Soma), flow for Indra! Make me immortal in the world where Vaivasvata lives, where is the universal sphere of the sky, where those great waters flow."

"Like Agni and Soma, he is born on the altar, and .thence rises upwards to the gods; like them, he was begotten in space by Heaven and Earth; like Indra, he wages war with enemies on the earth and demons in the air; like all three, he resides in the highest heaven, he generates the gods, and ordains the order of the universe. Tinder his fiery breath the world was melted and assumed the form it has, like metal in the mould of the founder. At first sight it would seem that all this is a late product of abstract reflection; and it is probable, in fact, from the very form of the name, that in so far as it is a distinct person, the type is comparatively modern; in any case, it is peculiarly Indian; but by its elements it is connected with the most ancient conceptions. As there is a power in the flame and the libation, so there is in the formula; and this formula the priest is not the only person to pronounce, any more than he is the only one to kindle Agni or shed Soma. There is a prayer in the thunder, and the gods, who know all things, are not ignorant of the power in the sacramental expressions. They possess all-potent spells that have remained hidden from men and are as ancient as the first rites, and it was by these the world was formed at first, and by which it is preserved up to the present. It is this omnipresent power of prayer which Brahmanaspati personifies, and it is not without reason that he is sometimes confounded with Agni, and especially with Indra. In reality each separate god and the priest himself become Brahmanaspati at the moment when they pronounce the mantras which gave them power over the things of heaven and of earth."


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

INDRA
He is the god of the firmament, in whose hands are the thunder and the lightning; at whose command the refreshing showers fall to render the earth fruitful. When it is borne in mind that in India for months together the earth, exposed to the scorching rays of the sun, becomes so hard that it is impossible for the fields to be ploughed or the seed to be sown, it will not be regarded as wonderful that the god who is supposed to bestow rain should frequently be appealed to, and that the most laudatory songs should be addressed to him. To the poetic, minds of the Vedic age, the clouds that the winds brought from the ocean were enemies who held their treasures in their fast embrace until, conquered by Indra, they were forced to pour them upon the parched soil. And very naturally when, in answer to the cry of his worshippers, the genial rains descended, and the earth was thereby changed from a desert to a garden, songs of thanksgiving and praise, couched in the strongest terms, were addressed to him. The attributes ascribed to him refer principally to his physical superiority; and the blessings sought from him are chiefly of a physical rather than a spiritual character.

Indra is not regarded as an uncreated deity. In some hymns he is spoken of as the twin-brother of Agni, and therefore the son of Heaven and Earth; whilst, in other hymns, heaven and earth are said to have been formed by him. Although his parents are often referred to, it is but seldom that they are named; and when they are named, they are not always the same. He is the king of the gods; and in post-Vedic ages his reign is said to extend for a hundred divine years only; at the end of which time he may be superseded as king by some other of the gods, or even by man, if any be able to perform the severe penance necessary to obtain this exalted position.

In pictures, Indra is often represented as a man with four arms and hands; with two he holds a lance, in the third is a thunderbolt, whilst the fourth is empty. He is also sometimes painted with two arms only, and, having eyes all over his body, is then called Sahasrāksha (the thousand-eye). He is generally depicted as riding upon the wonderful elephant Airavata, who was produced at the churning of the ocean, * carrying a thunderbolt in his right hand and a bow in his left. In the Vedic Age his worship was far more popular than it is at present.

"Come, Indra, come, thou much invoked,
Our potent hymn thy steeds has yoked.
Friend Indra, from the sky descend,
Thy course propitious hither bend.
But, Indra, though of us thou thinkest,
And our libations gladly drinkest,
We, mortal men, can only share
A humble portion of thy care.
We know how many potent ties
Enchain thee in thy paradise.
Thou hast at home a lovely wife,
The charm and solace of thy life.
Thou hast a ceaseless round of joys
Which all thy circling hours employs;
Joys such as gods immortal know,
Unguessed by mortals here below."

Being invoked by mortals, Indra is born. The Sky and the Earth trembled at his appearance, and the Sky exclaimed
"Thy father was a stalwart wight;
Of most consummate skill was he,
The god whose genius fashioned thee."

Immediately after his birth the god gave unmistakable evidence of his divinity. Grasping his weapons, he cried—
"Where, mother, dwell those warriors fierce,
Whose haughty hearts these bolts must pierce?"

Borne in his chariot, hastened by the prayers of his people, the god appears.
"Yet not one form alone he bears,
But various shapes of glory wears,
His aspect changing at his will,
Transmuted, yet resplendent still.
In warlike semblance see him stand,
Red lightnings wielding in his hand."

Ready prepared for him is a feast, the principal attraction of which is the Soma juice. * Indra was particularly fond of this intoxicating drink. It is a most strange circumstance that, whilst the Hindus of the present day are prohibited from the use of intoxicants, Indra is described as being addicted to the Soma; whilst the drink itself is deified and worshipped as a god. Indra on his arrival is invited to quaff the invigorating cup:—
"Thou, Indra, oft of old hast quaffed
With keen delight our Soma draught.
All gods the luscious Soma love,
But thou all other gods above.
Thy mother knew how well this juice
Was fitted for her infant's use.
Into a cup she crushed the sap,
Which thou didst sip upon her lap.
Yes, Indra, on thy natal morn,
The very hour that thou wast born,
Thou didst those jovial tastes display,
Which still survive in strength to-day."

Indra, after singing the praises of the Soma juice, drinks the proffered cup, and as a result is most graciously disposed towards the worshippers, ready to give whatever they ask. When thus strengthened by the draught, he goes forth to meet the great enemy he came to conquer. This enemy is Vritra (Drought). And in the conflict and victory are seen the peculiar blessings to the earth and man that Indra is able to grant. Vritra is thus described:—
"He whose magic powers
From earth withhold the genial showers;
Of mortal men the foe malign,
And rival of the race divine;
Whose demon hosts from age to age
With Indra war unceasing wage;
Who, times unnumbered crushed and slain,
Is ever newly born again,
And evermore renews the strife
In which again he forfeits life."

The battle is described at length; in which we have a graphic description of the commencement of the rainy season, with the severe thunderstorms which usually accompany this change of the seasons. At last the conflict is over:

"And soon the knell of Vritra's doom
Was sounded by the clang and boom
Of Indra's iron shower.
Pierced, cloven, crushed, with horrid yell,
The dying demon headlong fell
Down from his cloud-built tower."

As a result of the victory of the god, the rains descend and the earth is made fruitful:
"Now bound by Sushna's spell no more,
The clouds discharge their liquid store;
And long by torrid sunbeams baked
The plains by copious showers are slaked;
The rivers swell, and seawards sweep
Their turbid torrents broad and deep.
The peasant views with deep delight,
And thankful heart, the auspicious sight.
His leafless fields, so sere and sad,
Will soon with waving crops be glad;
And mother Earth, now brown and bare,
A robe of brilliant green will wear."


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

After this blessing has been received, the sun shines, and earth again is bright; the gods come with their congratulations to their king, and men present their thanksgivings.

Such was Indra in ancient times; and though worshipped still, he occupies a very inferior position in the present age. As mentioned previously, according to the teaching of the later books, his rule over the gods continues for a hundred divine * years; at the expiration of which time he may be superseded by another god, or even by a man. The Purānas teach that, in each age of the world, a different being has enjoyed this position. In the "Vishnu Purāna" † is the following story of a man raising himself to the throne of Indra.

There was a war between the gods and demons; both parties inquired of Brahmā, which would be victorious. Brahmā replied, "The side for which Rāji (an earthly king) shall take up arms." The demons called first upon Rāji to invoke his aid. He promised to assist them provided they would make him their Indra or king. They could not promise this, as Prahlāda their Indra's term of office was not yet expired. The same condition being proposed to the gods, they consented, and Rāji became their Indra. He fought for them, and conquered. Upon this, Indra bowed down before him, and, placing Rāji's foot upon his head, said, "Thou hast preserved me from a great danger. I acknowledge thee as my father: thou art king over all; I am thy son." Rāji, however, was contented to remain as king on earth, and appointed Indra to continue as his representative on the throne of heaven. On the death of Rāji, his sons wished to assume the position their father had declined. This Indra opposed, but was at length compelled to yield. After a time, being sad because deprived of his share in the sacrifices of mortals, Indra met with his spiritual preceptor Vrihaspati, and asked him for a morsel of the sacrificial butter. The teacher replied that, had Indra applied to him earlier, he would not have been reduced to such straits; but "as it is," he said, "I will regain your sovereignty in a few days." Upon this he commenced a sacrifice, with the special purpose of obtaining power for Indra. The result was, that Rāji's sons were led into sin, they became enemies of the Brāhmans, despised the Vedas, and neglected their religious duties. When thus weakened, India fell upon and slew them.

The most effectual way by which a mortal could obtain the position of Indra was by the sacrifice of a hundred horses; and, as will be seen in the account of Gangā, * the Indra of that time did not object to play the part of a thief, so as to prevent the completion of the rites by which he was to be deprived of his sovereignty. The most common and generally successful method by which these ambitious mortals were frustrated in their design was by his sending down some celestial nymphs; called Apsaras, who, by their beauty, distracted the thoughts of the devotees, and rendered them unfit to offer this great sacrifice.

In the "Vishnu Purāna," * there is a legend of a conflict between Indra and Krishna, in which Indra is overcome. Krishna, accompanied by his wife Satyabhāmā, visits Indra in his heaven. On her arrival, this lady was most anxious to obtain possession of the wonderful Pārijātā tree, which was produced at the churning of the ocean, and planted in Indra's heavenly garden. This tree was beautiful in form, was adorned with lovely and sweet-scented flowers, and bore most luscious fruit. The flowers had this virtue, that, worn in the hair by a wife, they enabled her to retain the love of her husband; whilst those who ate the fruit of this tree could remember what had occurred in their previous states of existence. At the request of his wife, Krishna took the tree, and placed it upon Garuda, his wonderful bird-vehicle. Immediately there was an uproar in heaven; but though Indra and his attendant deities tried to prevent the removal of his property, they could not do so. Krishna caught a thunderbolt of Indra in his hand, and, returning home unhurt, planted the tree in his garden.

The Rāmāyana has a story showing that Indra was believed to have been guilty of the grossest immorality—the seduction of the wife of his spiritual teacher. He is said to have visited the house of Gautama, in the form of a sage, hoping to be mistaken by the preceptor's wife for her husband, who was absent from home. But although Ahalyā knew him to be Indra, she yielded to his wishes. As Indra was about to leave, Gautama returned, and, knowing what had happened, cursed the god and his wife. Indra in consequence lost his man- hood; and Ahalyā was doomed to live for many years

invisible in a forest, until Rāma should come to restore her to her former state. * Another account of this curse of Gautama was that Indra was compelled to carry a thousand disgraceful marks upon his body, that all might know the sin of which he had been guilty. At the god's earnest request these were changed from their original form into eyes; which by the ignorant came to be regarded as an indication of his omniscience.

The heaven of Indra must not be passed over without notice, as it is there the good on earth hope to go for a time, as a reward of their holy lives. To go to Swarga, as his heaven is named, is not the highest happiness a man can obtain, because he cannot remain there for ever. When his allotted years of happiness are over, he must return to earth and live other lives, until he becomes perfect and fit to enjoy the highest felicity—absorption into the Divine Being. The "Vishnu Purāna" † says: "Not in hell alone do the souls of the deceased undergo pain: there is no cessation even in heaven; for its temporary inhabitant is ever tormented with the prospect of descending again to earth. Again must he be born upon earth, and again must he die. Whatever is produced that is most acceptable to man becomes a seed whence springs the tree of sorrow."

The home of Indra is situated on Mount Meru.

It has beautiful houses for its inhabitants; and the splendour of its capital is unequalled in the universe. Its gardens are stocked with trees that afford a grateful shade, yield the most luscious fruits, and are adorned with beautiful and fragrant flowers. Most beautiful nymphs (Apsaras) charm the happy inhabitants, whilst choristers and musicians, unrivalled in the universe, discourse sweet music. The city was built by Visvakarma. It is eight hundred miles in circumference, and forty miles high. Its pillars are diamonds; its palaces, thrones, and furniture, pure gold.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

Random:
The word "Rest" and the word "Noah" are the same in Hebrew.

The word "Soul" and the word "Ram" are the same in Egypt. And Moses was raised by Pharaoh. This is why Rams have been sacrificed to cleanse souls.

Moses was into burning bush, if you look it up they are pretty sure he was inhaling Acacia. AKA The Egyptian Tree of Life.
Moses also made his altar from Acacia wood. And it is possible he made up the story of "Adam" after learning about "Atum" from Egyptian Priests.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

SURYA
Surya and Savitri are two names by which the Sun is commonly addressed in the Vedic hymns. Sometimes one name is used exclusively, sometimes they are used interchangeably, and sometimes they are used as though they represented quite distinct objects. It is supposed that Savitri refers to the sun when invisible; whilst Surya refers to him when he is visible to the worshippers. This at any rate gives some reason for the two names being employed, though it may not explain the case satisfactorily in every instance.

Although the hymns in which Surya is addressed are not very numerous, his worship was most common in the olden time, and has continued to the present hour. It is to him that the Gayatri, the most sacred text of the Vedas, is addressed at his rising by every devout Brāhman. Simple in its phraseology, this short verse is supposed to exert magical powers. It is as follows:—

"Let us meditate on that excellent glory of the divine Vivifier;
May he enlighten (or stimulate) our understandings." *

As a specimen of the language employed in some of the later writings in reference to this verse, read the following few lines from the Skanda Purāna":—"Nothing in the Vedas is superior to the Gayatri. No invocation is equal to the Gayatri, as no city is equal to Kasi (Benares). The Gayatri is the mother of the Vedas, and of Brāhmans. By repeating it a man is saved. By the power of the Gayatri the Kshetriya (Warrior caste) Vishvamitra became a Brāhmarsi (Brāhman saint), and even obtained such power as to be able to create a new world. What is there indeed that cannot be effected by the Gayatri? For the Gayatri is Vishnu, Brahmā, and Siva, and the three Vedas."

With promise of such blessings, it is not to be wondered at that the worship of Surya should continue.

The following translation * of hymns from the Rig-Veda gives a fair specimen of the language used in addresses to Surya

"Behold the rays of Dawn, like heralds, lead on high
The Sun, that men may see the great all-knowing god.
The stars slink off like thieves, in company with Night,
Before the all-seeing eye, whose beams reveal his presence,
Gleaming like brilliant flames, to nation after nation.
With speed, beyond the ken of mortals, thou, O Sun!
Dost ever travel on, conspicuous to all.
Thou dost create the light, and with it dost illume
The universe entire; thou risest in the sight
Of all the race of men, and all the host of heaven.
Light-giving Varuna! thy piercing glance dost scan,
In quick succession, all this stirring, active world,
And penetrateth too the broad ethereal space,
Measuring our days and nights, and spying out all creatures.
Surya with flaming locks, clear-sighted god of day,
Thy seven ruddy mares bear on thy rushing car.
With these, thy self-yoked steeds, seven daughters of thy chariot
Onward thou dost advance. To thy refulgent orb
Beyond this lower gloom, and upward to the light
Would we ascend, O Sun! thou god among the gods."

Surya, as we have already noticed, is regarded as a son of Aditi; at other times he is said to be a son of Dyaus. Ushas (the Dawn) is called his wife, though in another passage he is said to be produced by the Dawn. Some texts state that he is the Vivifier of all things; whilst others state that he was formed and made to shine by Indra, Soma, Agni, and others.

From the character ascribed to Savitri in some hymns, it seems more natural to regard him as the sun shining in his strength, and Surya as the sun when rising and setting. Savitri is golden-eyed, * golden-handed, golden- tongued. He rides in a chariot drawn by radiant, white-footed steeds. He illuminates the earth; his golden arms stretched out to bless, infusing energy into all creatures, reach to the utmost ends of heaven. He is leader and king in heaven; the other gods follow him, and he it is who gives them immortality. He is prayed to for deliverance from sin, and to conduct the souls of the departed to the abode of the righteous.

In the Purānic Age, Surya sustains quite a different character. He is there called the son of Kasyapa and Aditi. He is described as a dark-red man, with three eyes and four arms: in two hands are water-lilies; with one he is bestowing a blessing, with the other he is encouraging his worshippers. He sits upon a red lotus, and rays of glory issue from his body. In addition to the daily worship that is offered him by Brāhmans in the repetition of the Gayatri, he is worshipped once a year by the Hindus of all castes, generally on the first Sunday in the month of Māgh; and in seasons of sickness it is no uncommon thing for the low-caste Hindus to employ a Brāhman to repeat verses in his honour, in the hope that thus propitiated he will effect their recovery.

In the "Vishnu Purāna" † we find the following account of Surya. He married Sangnā, the daughter of Visvakarma; who, after bearing him three children, was so oppressed with his brightness and glory that she was compelled to leave him. Before her departure, she arranged with Chhāya (Shadow) to take her place. For years Surya did not notice the change of wife. But one day, in a fit of anger, Chhāya pronounced a curse upon Yama (Death), a child of Sangnā's, which immediately took effect. As Surya knew that no mother's curse could destroy her offspring, he looked into the matter and discovered that his wife had forsaken him, leaving this other woman in her place. Through the power of meditation, Surya found Sangnā in a forest in the form of a mare; and, in order that he might again enjoy her society, he changed himself into a horse. After a few years, growing tired of this arrangement, they returned in proper form to their own dwelling. But in order that his presence might be bearable to his wife, his father-in-law Visvakarma, who was the architect of the gods, ground the Sun upon a stone, and by this means reduced his brightness by one-eighth. The part thus ground from Surya was not wasted. From it were produced the wonder-working discus of Vishnu, the trident of Siva, the lance of Kartikeya (the god of war), and the weapons of Kuvera (the god of riches).

The "Bhavishya Purāna" says, "Because there is none greater than he (i.e. Surya), nor has been, nor will be, therefore he is celebrated as the supreme soul in all the Vedas." Again, "That which is the sun, and thus called light or effulgent power, is adorable, and must be worshipped by those who dread successive births and deaths, and who eagerly desire beatitude." In the "Brahmā Purāna" * is a passage in which the sun is alluded to under twelve names, with epithets peculiar to each, as though they were twelve distinct sun-deities:—

"The first form of the sun is Indra, the lord of the gods, and the destroyer of their enemies; the second, Dhata, the creator of all things; the third, Parjanya, residing in the clouds, and showering rain on the earth from its beams; the fourth, Twasta, who dwells in all corporeal forms; the fifth, Pushan, who gives nutriment to all beings; the sixth, Aryama, who brings sacrifices to a successful conclusion; the seventh derives his name from almsgiving, and delights mendicants with gifts; the eighth is called Vivasvan, who ensures digestion; the ninth, Vishnu, who constantly manifests himself for the destruction of the enemies of the gods; the tenth, Ansuman, who preserves the vital organs in a sound state; the eleventh, Varuna, who, residing in the waters, vivifies the universe; and the twelfth, Mitra, who dwells in the orb of the moon, for the benefit of the three worlds. These are the twelve splendours of the sun, the supreme spirit, who through them pervades the universe, and irradiates the inmost souls of men."

Surya is said to have Aruna (Rosy), the Dawn, the son of Kasyapa and Kadru, as his charioteer.

According to the Rāmāyana, Sugriva, the king of the monkey host which assisted Rāma in his great expedition to regain possession of Vita his wife, was a son of Surya by a monkey. According to the Mahābhārata, the hero Karna also was the son of this deity; and when he was in the form of a horse, he became father of the Asvins, and communicated the white Yajur-Veda.

When speaking of the planets, Surya will be noticed again under the name of Ravi.

Among the many names and epithets by which this deity is known, the following are the most common:—

Dinakara, "The Maker of the day."

Bhāskara, "The Creator of light."

Vivaswat, "The Radiant one."

Mihira, "He who waters the earth;" i.e. he draws up the moisture from the seas so that the clouds are formed.

Grahapati, "The Lord of the stars."

Karmasākshi, "The Witness of (men's) works."

Mārtanda, "A descendant of Mritanda."


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3294442


 gardens like that still exsist in south american tribes .......random..lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

If you have been following this thread for the Christmas stuff, these next 2 Gods are related directly to the Holiday of Christmas. Mitra in the Veda is Mica in Zoroastrianism, and these are "Mithra" in European culture.

MITRA & VARUNA
These deities are most frequently named together in the hymns; Varuna is often addressed alone, but Mitra very seldom. The idea of the older commentators was that Mitra represented and ruled over the day, whilst Varuna was ruler of the night. "Varuna is sometimes visible to the gaze of his worshippers; he dwells in a house having a thousand doors, so that he is ever accessible to men. He is said to have good eyesight, for he knows what goes on in the hearts of men. He is king of gods and men; is mighty and terrible; none can resist his authority. He is sovereign ruler of the universe." "It is he who makes the sun to shine in heaven; the winds that blow are but his breath; he has hollowed out the channels of the rivers which flow at his command, and he has made the depths of the sea. His ordinances are fixed and unassailable; through their operation the moon walks in brightness, and the stars, which appear in the nightly sky, vanish in daylight. The birds flying in the air, the rivers in their sleepless flow, cannot attain a knowledge of his power and wrath. But he knows the flight of the birds in the sky, the course of the far travelling wind, the paths of ships on the ocean, and beholds all the secret things that have been or shall be done. He witnesses men's truth and falsehood." *

The following is a metrical version of one of the hymns of the Rig-Veda as given by Dr. Muir:— †

"The mighty lord on high our deeds as if at hand espies;
The gods know all men do, though men would fain their deeds disguise:
Whoe’er stands, whoe’er moves, or steals from place to place,
Or hides him in his secret cell, the gods his movements trace.
Wherever two together plot, and deem they are alone,
King Varuna is there, a third, and all their schemes are known.
This earth is his, to him belong those vast and boundless skies,
Both seas within him rest, and yet in that small pool he lies.
Whoever far beyond the sky should think his way to win,
He could not there elude the grasp of Varuna the king.
His spies descending from the skies glide all this world around;
Their thousand eyes, all scanning, sweep to earth's remotest bound.
Whate’er exists in heaven and earth, whate’er beyond the skies,
Before the eye of Varuna the king unfolded lies.
The secret winkings all he counts of every mortal's eyes;
He wields this universal frame as gamester throws his dice.
Those knotted nooses which thou flingst, O god! the bad to snare,
All liars let them overtake, but all the truthful spare."

A certain king named Harischandra had no son. Being greatly distressed on this account, as a son was necessary to the due performance of his funeral ceremonies, the king, acting upon the advice of Nārada the sage, went to Varuna, saying—

"Let but a son be born, O king! to me,
And I will sacrifice that son to thee."

Varuna heard the prayer, and granted a son. When the boy grew up, his father told him of the vow he had made; but unfortunately the son was not willing to be sacrificed, and left his home. Varuna, not being at all pleased at the non-fulfilment of the king's vow, afflicted him with dropsy. For six years the boy wandered in the forest; at length, happening to meet with a poor Brāhman with his three sons, the prince proposed to purchase one of them to offer to the god as a substitute for himself. The father could not give up his firstborn, the mother would not yield her youngest; the middle one was therefore taken. The prince then returned home, taking with him the Brāhman's son. At first the king was delighted at the prospect of being able to keep his promise to the deity; but a difficulty now arose as to who would slay the boy. After some time, on the consideration of a large present being made to him, the boy's father consented to do this The boy was bound, the father ready to strike, when the boy asked permission to recite some texts in praise of the gods. Of course this was granted; and as a result the deities thus lauded were so pleased with the boy's piety, that they interceded with Varuna to spare him. Varuna granted their request, suffered the boy to live, and Harischandra recovered from his sickness.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

USHAS AKA THE DAWN
This goddess, representative of the Dawn, is a favourite object of celebration with the Vedic poets, and "the hymns addressed to her are among the most beautiful—if not the most beautiful—in the entire collection." * She is described as the daughter of the Sky, has Night for her sister, and is related to Varuna. She is at times spoken of as the wife of the Sun; at other times Agni is given as her lover; the Asvins are her friends. Indra is at one time regarded as her creator; at another time he assumes a hostile position, and even crushed her chariot with his thunderbolt.

Ushas is said † to travel in a shining chariot drawn by ruddy horses or cows. Like a beautiful maiden dressed by her mother, a dancing girl covered with jewels, a gaily-attired wife appearing before her husband, or a beautiful girl corning from her bath, she, smiling and confiding in the irresistible power of her attractions, unfolds her bosom to the gaze of the beholders. She dispels the darkness, disclosing the treasures it concealed. She illuminates the world, revealing its most distant extremities. She is the life and health of all things, causing the birds to fly from their nests, and, like a young housewife, awaking all her creatures, sends them forth to the pursuit of their varied occupations. She does good service to the gods, by causing the worshippers to awake, and the sacrificial fires to be lighted. She is asked to arouse only the devout and liberal, while she allows the niggardly to sleep on. She is young, being born every day; and yet she is old, being immortal, wearing out the lives of successive generations, which disappear one after another, whilst she continues undying. The souls of the departed are said to go to her and to the sun.

In the following lines * will be found the main teaching of the Vedas respecting this goddess:—

"Hail, ruddy Ushas, golden goddess, borne
Upon thy shining car, thou comest like
A lovely maiden by her mother decked,
Disclosing coyly all thy hidden grace
To our admiring eyes; or like a wife
Unveiling to her lord, with conscious pride,
Beauties which, as he gazes lovingly,
Seem fresher, fairer, each succeeding morn.
Through years and years thou hast lived on, and yet
Thou’rt ever young. Thou art the breath and life
Of all that breathes and lives, awaking day by day
Myriads of prostrate sleepers, as from death,
Causing the birds to flutter in their nests,
And rousing men to ply with busy feet
Their daily duties and appointed tasks,
Toiling for wealth, or pleasure, or renown."

In the following verses by Dr. Muir † we have a still more vivid picture of this goddess as represented in the Vedic hymns:—

"Hail, Ushas, daughter of the sky,
Who, borne upon thy shining car
By ruddy steeds from realms afar,
And ever lightening drawest nigh—

"Thou sweetly smilest, goddess fair,
Disclosing all thy youthful grace,
Thy bosom bright, thy radiant face,
And lustre of thy golden hair—

"She shines a fond and winning bride,
Who robes her form in brilliant guise,
And to her lord's admiring eyes
Displays her charms with conscious pride—
"Or virgin by her mother decked,
Who, glorying in her beauty, shows
In every glance her power she knows
All eyes to fix, all hearts subject—

"Or actress, who by skill in song
And dance, and graceful gestures light,
And many-coloured vestures bright,
Enchants the eager, gazing throng—

"Or maid, who, wont her limbs to lave
In some cold stream among the woods,
Where never vulgar eye intrudes,
Emerges fairer from the wave—

"But closely by the amorous Sun
Pursued and vanquished in the race,
Thou soon art locked in his embrace,
And with him blendest into one.

"Fair Ushas, though through years untold
Thou hast lived on, yet thou art born
Anew on each succeeding morn,
And so thou art both young and old.

"As in thy fated ceaseless course
Thou risest on us day by day,
Thou wearest all our lives away
With silent, ever-wasting force.

"Their round our generations run:
The old depart, and in their place
Springs ever up a younger race,
Whilst thou, immortal, lookest on.

"All those who watched for thee of old
Are gone, and now ’tis we who gaze
On thy approach; in future days
Shall other men thy beams behold.

"But ’tis not thoughts so grave and sad
Alone that thou dost with thee bring,
A shadow o’er our hearts to fling
Thy beams returning make us glad.

"Thy sister, sad and sombre Night,
With stars that in the blue expanse,
Like sleepless eyes, mysterious glance,
At thy approach is quenched in light;

"And earthly forms, till now concealed
Behind her veil of dusky hue,
Once more come sharply out to view,
By thine illuming glow revealed.

"Thou art the life of all that lives,
The breath of all that breathes; the sight
Of thee makes every countenance bright,
New strength to every spirit gives.

"When thou dost pierce the murky gloom,
Birds flutter forth front every brake,
All sleepers as from death awake,
And men their myriad tasks resume.

"Some, prosperous, wake in listless mood,
And others every nerve to strain
The goal of power or wealth to gain,
Or what they deem the highest good.

"But some to holier thoughts aspire,
In hymns the race celestial praise,
And light, on human Hearths to blaze,
The heaven-born sacrificial fire.

"And not alone do bard and priest
Awake—the gods thy power confess
By starting into consciousness
When thy first rays suffuse the east;

"And hasting downward from the sky,
They visit men devout and good,
Consume their consecrated food,
And all their longings satisfy.

"Bright goddess, let thy genial rays
To us bring store of envied wealth
In kine and steeds, and sons, with health,
And joy of heart, and length of days."


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

BRAHMA
"Brahma generated the gods, Brahma (generated) this entire world. Within him are all these worlds. Within him is this entire universe. It is Brahma who is the greatest of beings. Who can vie with him? In Brahma, the thirty-three gods; in Brahma, Indra and Prajāpati; in Brahma all things are contained as in a ship."

In perfect harmony with this teaching of the "Vishnu Purāna" is the common belief of the Hindus. No phrase is more commonly used by them when speaking of the divine being than this: "God (Brahma) is one without a second." The word used by them for God as distinguished from his manifestations, is Brahma; and when charged with Polytheism, and of violating the primary law respecting the unity of God, they reply that Brahmā, Vishnu, Siva, etc., are only manifestations of the supreme Brahma.

This Brahmā, though satisfactory to the priests, was not so to the common people. In process of time local gods absorbed his worship.

VISHNU
Vishnu is called the second person of the Hindu Trimurti, or Triad: but though called second, it must not be supposed that he is regarded as in any way inferior to Brahmā. In some books Brahmā is said to be the first cause of all things, in others it is as strongly asserted that Vishnu has this honour; while in others it is claimed for Siva. As Brahmā's special work is creation, that of Vishnu is preservation. In the following passage from the "Padma Purāna," it is taught that Vishnu is the supreme cause, thus identifying him with Brahma, and also that his special work is to preserve:—"In the beginning of creation, the great Vishnu, desirous of creating the whole world, became threefold; Creator, Preserver, Destroyer. In order to create this world, the Supreme Spirit produced from the right side of his body himself as Brahmā; then, in order to preserve the world, he produced from his left side Vishnu; and in order to destroy the world, he produced from the middle of his body the eternal Siva. Some worship Brahmā, others Vishnu, others Siva; but Vishnu, one yet threefold, creates, preserves, and destroys: therefore let the pious make no difference between the three."

SHIVA
Siva is the third person of the Hindu Triad. As Brahmā was Creator, Vishnu Preserver, in order to complete the system, as all things are subject to decay, a Destroyer was necessary; and destruction is regarded as the peculiar work of Siva. This seems scarcely in harmony with the form by which he is usually represented. It must be remembered, however, that, according to the teaching of Hinduism, death is not death in the sense of passing into non-existence, but simply a change into a new form of life. He who destroys, therefore, causes beings to assume new phases of existence—the Destroyer is really a re-Creator; hence the name Siva, the Bright or Happy One, is given to him, which would not have been the case had he been regarded as the destroyer in the ordinary meaning of that term.

Siva adopted the garb, and lived the life of an ascetic. Though generally worshipped under the form of the linga, he "is represented in human form, living in the Himālayas along with Pārvati, sometimes in the act of trampling on or destroying demons, wearing round his black neck a serpent, and a necklace of skulls, and furnished with a whole apparatus of external emblems, such as a white bull on which he rides, a trident, tiger's skin, elephant's skin, rattle, noose, etc. He has three eyes, one being in his forehead, in allusion either to the three Vedas, or time past, present and future. He has a crescent on his forehead, the moon having been given to him as his share of the products of the churning of the ocean. Again, Mahādeva, or the great deity Siva, is sometimes connected with humanity in another personification very different from that just noted, viz. that of an austere ascetic, with matted hair, living in a forest and teaching men by his own example, first, the power to be obtained by penance (tapas), mortification of the body and suppression of the passions; and, secondly, the great virtue of abstract meditation, as leading to the loftiest spiritual knowledge, and ultimately to union, or actual identification with the great spirit of the universe."

Each god is represented as having special fondness for some bird or animal, on which he is supposed to travel, and which therefore is called his Vāhan or vehicle. The bull is Siva's; and the image of his favourite bull, Nandi, is seen in front of many of the shrines sacred to Mahādeva. Owing probably to this circumstance, a curious custom prevails, similar in many respects to the setting loose of the scapegoat by the Israelites. At the death of a worshipper of Siva, if his friends are pious and can afford it, they set a bullock loose, and allow it to wander at will. By the Hindus generally it is considered a meritorious act to feed these sacred bulls, and a sin to injure them. In country places many of them are seen, and they become a great nuisance to the cultivators into whose fields they wander; for though they do much damage, as they have no owner, no compensation can be obtained. If a man were specially devout, or his friends eminently pious, as many as seven bulls are set loose at his decease.

Rudra, according to the Rāmāyana, married Umā, the daughter of Daksha, who reappears in various stages of the life of Siva as Pārvati, Durgā, Kāli, etc. Fearing that the children of such parents would be dangerous to live with, the gods entreated Siva and Umā to live a life of chastity: to this they consented. The request, however, came too late to prevent the birth of Kartikeya. Umā declared that the wives of the other gods should also be childless. Rudra took a prominent position at the churning of the ocean; he drank the poison, as nectar, that was produced before the amrita, which caused his neck to become dark-coloured—hence one of his names is Nilkanta, "the blue-necked.

Siva is said to have a thousand names; in addition to those already mentioned the following are most common:—

Maheswara, "The great god."

Ishwar, "The glorious."

Chandrashekara, "He who wears a half-moon on his forehead."

Bhuteswara, "Lord of Bhuts, or goblins."

Mritunjaya, "He who conquers death."

Sri Kanta, "He whose neck is beautiful."

Smarahāra, "The destroyer of Smara or Kāmdeva."

Gangadhara, "He who holds Gangā (the Ganges) in his hair."

Sthānu, "The everlasting."

Girisha, "The lord of the hills."

Digambara, "He who is clothed with space (naked)."

Bhagavat, "The lord."

Isāna, "The ruler."

Mahakāla, "The great time."

Tryambaka, "The three-eyed.""


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

WORSHIPING PLANETS
"At the great festivals of the Hindus a small offering is made to all the planets at once; but, excepting on these occasions, they are never worshipped together. They are, however, frequently worshipped separately by the sick and unfortunate who suppose themselves to be under the baneful influence of one or other of them. At these times they are worshipped one after the other in regular succession." * Seven of the planets give names to the days of the week; the other two represent the ascending and descending nodes. Surya and Chandra (Soma) have already been noticed at length among the Vedic Deities; they are again described briefly along with the planets, under the names they bear in this connection.

"To Surya or Ravi are offered in the burnt sacrifice small pieces of the shrub arka (Asclepias gigantica); to Chandra those of the palasa (Butea frondosa); to Mangala (Mars) those of the khudiru (Mimosa catechu); to Budha (Mercury) those of the apārmārga (Achryranthes aspera); to Vrihaspati (Jupiter) those of the asvattha (Ficus religiosa); to Sukra (Venus) those of the ūrumbara; to Sani (Saturn) those of the Sami (Mimosa albida); to Rāhu (the ascending node) blades of Durva grass; and to Keta (the descending node) blades of Kusa grass." *

"The image of Surya is a round piece of mixed metal twelve fingers in diameter; of Chandra, a piece like a half-moon, a cubic from end to end; of Mangala, a triangular piece six fingers in width; of Budha, a golden bow two fingers in breadth; of Vrihaspati, a piece like a lotus; of Sukra, a square piece of silver; of Sani, an iron scimitar; of Rāhu, an iron makara (a fabulous animal, half stag and half fish); and of Ketu, an iron snake." †

1. Ravi (the Sun), hence Ravibāra (Sunday), is the son of Kasyapa and Aditi. Though as Surya he is daily worshipped, as Ravi he is only worshipped at the greater festivals. "The 'Jyotish-tatwa,' a great work on astrology, says that if a person is born under the planet Ravi, he will possess an anxious mind, be subject to disease and other sufferings, be an exile, a prisoner, and suffer the loss of wife, children, and property." ‡

2. Chandra or Soma, hence Somavāra (Monday). "If a person be born under the planet Soma he will have many friends; will possess elephants, horses, and palanquins; be honourable and powerful; will live on excellent food, and rest on superb couches." A race of kings are said to be the descendants of Soma, by his wife Rohini (the Hyades), who are called the children of the moon.

3. Mangala, hence Mangalavāra (Tuesday), is represented as a red man with four arms, riding on a sheep; he wears a red necklace and clothes of the same colour. " If a person be born under the planet Mangala, he will be full of anxious thoughts, wounded with offensive weapons, imprisoned, oppressed with fear of robbers, fire, etc., and will lose his lands, trees, and good name." This deity is identical with Kartikeya.

4. Budha, * hence Budhavāra (Wednesday), was the son of Soma by Tārā, the wife of Vrihaspati, the preceptor of the gods. At his birth, on the confession of his mother that he was Soma's son, her husband reduced her to ashes. Brahmā afterwards raised her to life, and, being purified by the fire, her husband received her back. Samudra (the Sea), incensed at his son for the great crime of dishonouring his preceptor's wife, disinherited him; but owing to his sister † Lakshmi's influence, part of his sin was removed, and he became bright as the moon when three days old; and, through her intercession with Pārvati, he was restored to heaven, by being placed on Siva's forehead, who, thus ornamented, went to a feast of the gods. Vrihaspati on seeing Chandra again in heaven was greatly incensed, but was appeased on Brahmā's declaring that the lascivious god should be excluded from heaven and placed among the stars; and that the sin which had obscured his glory should remain for ever. " If a person be born under the planet Budha, he will be fortunate, obtain an excellent wife," etc.

5. Vrihaspati, hence Vrihaspativāra (Thursday), was the preceptor of the gods, and is regarded as identical with Agni, almost the same epithets being applied to both in the Vedic hymns. In later times he is said to be a Rishi, a son of Angiras. "If a person be born under this planet, he will be endowed with an amiable disposition, possess palaces, gardens, lands, and be rich in money and corn. He will possess much religious merit, and have all his wishes gratified. Brāhmans, however, will not be so fortunate as those of other castes, for Vrihaspati being a Brāhman does not wish to exalt those of his own caste."

6. Sukra, hence Sukravāra (Friday), was the son of Bhrigu. He was the preceptor and the priest of the demons, and blind in one eye. The reason of this affliction is told in the following legend: When Vishnu, in the Dwarf Incarnation, went to Bāli, king of the daityas, to solicit a blessing, Sukra, as Bāli's preceptor, forbade the king to give him anything. The king being determined to give what was asked, it was the duty of the priest to read the customary formula and to pour out water from a vessel as a ratification of the gift. Sukra, anxious to prevent his master from giving what was asked, as he foresaw that it would prove his ruin, entered the water in an invisible form, and by his magical powers prevented it from falling. Vishnu, aware of the device, put a straw into the vessel, which, entering Sukra's eye, gave him so much pain that he could remain there no longer; so the water fell, the gift was ratified, and Sukra lost an eye. "If a person be born under the planet Sukra, he will have the faculty of knowing things past, present, and future. He will have many wives, a kingly umbrella (an emblem of royalty), and other kings will worship him."

Sukra is said to have possessed the power of raising the dead, as the following legend * shows:—Devajāni, the daughter of Sukra, was deeply in love with Kacha, a son of Vrihaspati and a pupil of her father, who had been sent to Sukra for the express purpose of learning from him the incantation for raising the dead. One day Devajāni sent Kacha to gather flowers from a wood belonging to some giants, who, on previous occasions had eaten him; but Sukra, by the above incantation, had restored him to life. The giants now resolved to make Sukra himself eat the boy; for which purpose, they cut him into small pieces, boiled him in spirits, and invited Sukra to an entertainment. As Kacha did not return with the flowers, Devajāni with many tears told her father that, if he did not restore her lover, she would certainly destroy herself. Sukra learned by the power of meditation that he had eaten the boy, but did not know how to restore him to life, without the attempt being fatal to himself. At length, whilst the boy was in his stomach, he restored him to life, and then taught him the incantation he was so wishful to learn. Kacha, tearing open Sukra's stomach, came forth, and immediately using the wonderful incantation restored his teacher to life.

7. Sani, hence Sanivāra (Saturday), is said to be the son of Surya, and Chhāya, the servant whom his wife Savarnā substituted for herself; or, according to other accounts, he sprang from Balarāma and Revati. He is represented as a black man, clothed in black garments, riding on a vulture, with four arms. "If a person be born under the planet Sani, he will be slandered, his riches dissipated, his son, wife, and friends destroyed; he will live at variance with others and endure many sufferings." Many stories are told of his evil influence, consequently the Hindus are under fear of evil from this planet. It was Sani who was said to have burnt off Ganesa's head.

8. Rāhu (the ascending node) was the son of Vrihaspati and Sinhikā. He is described as a black man, riding on a lion. "If a person be born under the planet Rāhu, his wisdom, riches, and children will be destroyed; he will be exposed to many afflictions and be subject to his enemies." According to the popular notions of the Hindus, at the time of an eclipse Rāhu devours the sun and moon; hence, as soon as an eclipse is noticed, the people make a dreadful noise, shouting, blowing horns, and beating drums, to cause Rāhu to restore these luminaries. The reason of this custom is probably found in the following story: Rāhu was originally an asura or giant, who took his present form at the churning of the sea. As the gods and demons churned, Surya and Chandra, who were sitting together, hinted to Vishnu, when the amrita appeared, that one of the demons had tasted it. Vishnu immediately cut off the head of the offender; but as he had drunk of the water of life, neither head nor trunk could perish. The head, taking the name of Rāhu, and the trunk, that of Ketu, were placed in heaven as the ascending and descending nodes, and leave was granted, as a means of revenge on Surya and Chandra, that on certain occasions Rāhu should approach these gods and render them unclean, so that their bodies at these times become thin and black.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

Now, that covers the Major Eastern Religions, except for Shinto which we will get to later.

Now for the "West", though Greeks and Romans would have had Pantheons more similar to the Hindu one, with Planets being Worshiped, and things like the Dawn and the Sun being worshiped, but then Judaism and Christianity took hold and the whole thing got changed up. Jesus had some pretty informational parables, so people are like "He must be holy", but as you can see Buddha also had some nice parables. So what I am going to do now is share Jesus' parables, but not in the context of trying to convert you to Christianity. I just want to list the parables so everyone has the information contained in them.

Luke 8:4-15 (Mark 4:3-9; Matthew 13:3-9)
4 And when a great crowd came together and people from town after town came to him, he said in a parable: 5 "A sower went out to sow his seed; and as he sowed, some fell along the path, and was trodden under foot, and the birds of the air devoured it. 6 And some fell on the rock; and as it grew up, it withered away, because it had no moisture. 7 And some fell among thorns; and the thorns grew with it and choked it. 8 And some fell into good soil and grew, and yielded a hundredfold." As he said this, he called out, "He who has ears to hear, let him hear." 9 And when his disciples asked him what this parable meant, 10 he said, "To you it has been given to know the secrets of the kingdom of God; but for others they are in parables, so that seeing they may not see, and hearing they may not understand. 11 Now the parable is this: The seed is the word of God. 12 The ones along the path are those who have heard; then the devil comes and takes away the word from their hearts, that they may not believe and be saved. 13 And the ones on the rock are those who, when they hear the word, receive it with joy; but these have no root, they believe for a while and in time of temptation fall away. 14 And as for what fell among the thorns, they are those who hear, but as they go on their way they are choked by the cares and riches and pleasures of life, and their fruit does not mature. 

John 12:24-26
24 Truly, truly, I say to you, unless a grain of wheat falls into the earth and dies, it remains alone; but if it dies, it bears much fruit. 25 He who loves his life loses it, and he who hates his life in this world will keep it for eternal life. 26 If any one serves me, he must follow me; and where I am, there shall my servant be also; if any one serves me, the Father will honor him. 

Matthew 13:24-30
24 Another parable he put before them, saying, "The kingdom of heaven may be compared to a man who sowed good seed in his field; 25 but while men were sleeping, his enemy came and sowed weeds among the wheat, and went away. 26 So when the plants came up and bore grain, then the weeds appeared also. 27 And the servants of the householder came and said to him, ‘Sir, did you not sow good seed in your field? How then has it weeds?' 28 He said to them, `An enemy has done this.' The servants said to him, `Then do you want us to go and gather them?' 29 But he said, `No; lest in gathering the weeds you root up the wheat along with them. 30 Let both grow together until the harvest; and at harvest time I will tell the reapers, Gather the weeds first and bind them in bundles to be burned, but gather the wheat into my barn.'" 

Matthew 13:47-53
47 "Again, the kingdom of heaven is like a net which was thrown into the sea and gathered fish of every kind; 48 when it was full, men drew it ashore and sat down and sorted the good into vessels but threw away the bad. 49 So it will be at the close of the age. The angels will come out and separate the evil from the righteous, 50 and throw them into the furnace of fire; there men will weep and gnash their teeth. 51 "Have you understood all this?" They said to him, "Yes." 52 And he said to them, "Therefore every scribe who has been trained for the kingdom of heaven is like a householder who brings out of his treasure what is new and what is old." 53 And when Jesus had finished these parables, he went away from there. 

Mark 4:26-29
26 And he said, "The kingdom of God is as if a man should scatter seed upon the ground, 27 and should sleep and rise night and day, and the seed should sprout and grow, he knows not how. 28 The earth produces of itself, first the blade, then the ear, then the full grain in the ear. 29 But when the grain is ripe, at once he puts in the sickle, because the harvest has come." 

Matthew 13:31-35 (Mark 4:30-32; Luke 13:18 f.)
31 Another parable he put before them, saying, "The kingdom of heaven is like a grain of mustard seed which a man took and sowed in his field; 32 it is the smallest of all seeds, but when it has grown it is the greatest of shrubs and becomes a tree, so that the birds of the air come and make nests in its branches." 33 He told them another parable. "The kingdom of heaven is like leaven which a woman took and hid in three measures of flour, till it was all leavened." 34 All this Jesus said to the crowds in parables; indeed he said nothing to them without a parable. 35 This was to fulfil what was spoken by the prophet: "I will open my mouth in parables, I will utter what has been hidden since the foundation of the world."


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

Mark 3:22-27 (Luke 11:17-20)
22 And the scribes who came down from Jerusalem said, "He is possessed by Be-el'zebul, and by the prince of demons he casts out the demons." 23 And he called them to him, and said to them in parables, "How can Satan cast out Satan? 24 If a kingdom is divided against itself, that kingdom cannot stand. 25 And if a house is divided against itself, that house will not be able to stand. 26 And if Satan has risen up against himself and is divided, he cannot stand, but is coming to an end. 27 But no one can enter a strong man's house and plunder his goods, unless he first binds the strong man; then indeed he may plunder his house. 

Luke 17:37 (Matthew 24:2
37 And they said to him, "Where, Lord?" He said to them, "Where the body is, there the eagles (also translated vultures) will be gathered together." 

Luke 12:54-59 (Matthew 26:2; Mark 8:11-13)
54 He also said to the multitudes, "When you see a cloud rising in the west, you say at once, `A shower is coming'; and so it happens. 55 And when you see the south wind blowing, you say, `There will be scorching heat'; and it happens. 56 You hypocrites! You know how to interpret the appearance of earth and sky; but why do you not know how to interpret the present time? 57 "And why do you not judge for yourselves what is right?58 As you go with your accuser before the magistrate, make an effort to settle with him on the way, lest he drag you to the judge, and the judge hand you over to the officer, and the officer put you in prison. 59 I tell you, you will never get out till you have paid the very last copper." 

Luke 13:6-9
6 And he told this parable: "A man had a fig tree planted in his vineyard; and he came seeking fruit on it and found none. 7 And he said to the vinedresser, `Lo, these three years I have come seeking fruit on this fig tree, and I find none. Cut it down; why should it use up the ground?' 8 And he answered him, `Let it alone, sir, this year also, till I dig about it and put on manure. 9 And if it bears fruit next year, well and good; but if not, you can cut it down.' 

Matthew 6:24-34 (Luke 12:24-27)
24 "No one can serve two masters; for either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will be devoted to the one and despise the other. You cannot serve God and mammon. 25 "Therefore I tell you, do not be anxious about your life, what you shall eat or what you shall drink, nor about your body, what you shall put on. Is not life more than food, and the body more than clothing? 26 Look at the birds of the air: they neither sow nor reap nor gather into barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not of more value than they? 27 And which of you by being anxious can add one cubit to his span of life? 28 And why are you anxious about clothing? Consider the lilies of the field, how they grow; they neither toil nor spin; 29 yet I tell you, even Solomon in all his glory was not arrayed like one of these. 30 But if God so clothes the grass of the field, which today is alive and tomorrow is thrown into the oven, will he not much more clothe you, O men of little faith? 31 Therefore do not be anxious, saying, `What shall we eat?' or `What shall we drink?' or `What shall we wear?' 32 For the Gentiles seek all these things; and your heavenly Father knows that you need them all. 33 But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things shall be yours as well. 34 "Therefore do not be anxious about tomorrow, for tomorrow will be anxious for itself. Let the day's own trouble be sufficient for the day. 

Luke 13:22-30
22 He went on his way through towns and villages, teaching, and journeying toward Jerusalem. 23 And some one said to him, "Lord, will those who are saved be few?" And he said to them, 24 "Strive to enter by the narrow door; for many, I tell you, will seek to enter and will not be able. 25 When once the householder has risen up and shut the door, you will begin to stand outside and to knock at the door, saying, `Lord, open to us.' He will answer you, `I do not know where you come from.' 26 Then you will begin to say, `We ate and drank in your presence, and you taught in our streets.' 27 But he will say, `I tell you, I do not know where you come from; depart from me, all you workers of iniquity!' 28 There you will weep and gnash your teeth, when you see Abraham and Isaac and Jacob and all the prophets in the kingdom of God and you yourselves thrust out. 29 And men will come from east and west, and from north and south, and sit at table in the kingdom of God. 30 And behold, some are last who will be first, and some are first who will be last." 

Luke 12:32-48 (see also Matthew 24: 42-51)
32 "Fear not, little flock, for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom. 33 Sell your possessions, and give alms; provide yourselves with purses that do not grow old, with a treasure in the heavens that does not fail, where no thief approaches and no moth destroys. 34 For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also. 35 "Let your loins be girded and your lamps burning, 36 and be like men who are waiting for their master to come home from the marriage feast, so that they may open to him at once when he comes and knocks. 37 Blessed are those servants whom the master finds awake when he comes; truly, I say to you, he will gird himself and have them sit at table, and he will come and serve them. 38 If he comes in the second watch, or in the third, and finds them so, blessed are those servants! 39 But know this, that if the householder had known at what hour the thief was coming, he would not have left his house to be broken into. 40 You also must be ready; for the Son of man is coming at an unexpected hour." 41 Peter said, "Lord, are you telling this parable for us or for all?" 42 And the Lord said, "Who then is the faithful and wise steward, whom his master will set over his household, to give them their portion of food at the proper time? 43 Blessed is that servant whom his master when he comes will find so doing. 44 Truly, I say to you, he will set him over all his possessions. 45 But if that servant says to himself, `My master is delayed in coming,' and begins to beat the menservants and the maidservants, and to eat and drink and get drunk, 46 the master of that servant will come on a day when he does not expect him and at an hour he does not know, and will punish him, and put him with the unfaithful. 47 And that servant who knew his master's will, but did not make ready or act according to his will, shall receive a severe beating. 48 But he who did not know, and did what deserved a beating, shall receive a light beating. Every one to whom much is given, of him will much be required; and of him to whom men commit much they will demand the more. 

Luke 11:15-26 (Mark 3:24-27; Matthew 12:29)
15 But some of them said, "He casts out demons by Be-el'zebul, the prince of demons"; 16 while others, to test him, sought from him a sign from heaven. 17 But he, knowing their thoughts, said to them, "Every kingdom divided against itself is laid waste, and a divided household falls. 18 And if Satan also is divided against himself, how will his kingdom stand? For you say that I cast out demons by Be-el'zebul. 19 And if I cast out demons by Be-el'zebul, by whom do your sons cast them out? Therefore they shall be your judges. 20 But if it is by the finger of God that I cast out demons, then the kingdom of God has come upon you. 21 When a strong man, fully armed, guards his own palace, his goods are in peace; 22 but when one stronger than he assails him and overcomes him, he takes away his armor in which he trusted, and divides his spoil. 23 He who is not with me is against me, and he who does not gather with me scatters. 24 "When the unclean spirit has gone out of a man, he passes through waterless places seeking rest; and finding none he says, `I will return to my house from which I came.' 25 And when he comes he finds it swept and put in order. 26 Then he goes and brings seven other spirits more evil than himself, and they enter and dwell there; and the last state of that man becomes worse than the first.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

I know this is out of order, but those were Christian Parables, now here is some Jewish Fairy-tales and Magic.

DEMONS
THE spirits of demons were created on the eve of the sixth day, but before their bodies were formed the Sabbath set in, when rest was proclaimed, and their formation was not consummated.--Gen. Rabba 7.

After Cain had killed Abel, Adam separated from his wife for the space of 130 years, during which time Adam emitted male demons and Eve female demons.--Gen. Rabba 20.

Eve, 'as the mother of all living,' was also the mother of demons.--Gen. Rabba 20.

Four things were altered from their former condition in the time of Enos, son of Seth: the mountains became as hard as flint, dead bodies of man commenced to putrefy, which was not the case before; man began to resemble the ape, and demons commenced having power or dominion over man, of which they were deprived before the image of God in man was impaired.--Gen. Rabba 23.

From Adam to Enos man had God's image, then man formed the image of demons.--Gen. Rabba 24.

Noah took demons into the ark and thus preserved their species.--Gen. Rabba 31.

A demon named Shamdon went with Noah to plant the vineyard and made a condition with him (Noah) not to interfere in any way with his work, or he would injure him.--Gen. Rabba 36.

Demons are also known as the 'Hairy ones,' as the prophet describes them (Is. 13.).--Gen. Rabba 65.

As Pharaoh's magicians worked their imitation of Moses' miracles through demons, they were unable to imitate the third plague, since demons cannot bring forth anything smaller than a barleycorn.--Exod. Rabba 10.

With the crow of the cock announcing the approaching dawn of day, the power of demons diminishes, their power being for the most part confined to night only.--Levit. Rabba 5.

Religious men may gain power over demons and subdue them in various ways, as did King Solomon before his fall, before he was led astray by strange women. After his fall, though partly restored to his greatness, he not only had lost his power over demons, but was in terror of them, hence he had need of the sixty mighty men to surround his bed (Songs 3. 7).--Numb. Rabba 11.

The ninety-first psalm was composed by Moses as a sort of talisman or protection against demons whom he feared, when about to ascend Mount Sinai, as putting a stumbling block in his way. Agras, daughter of Machlas, is the name of a female demon who commands a large number of associates or assistants, and there is one great demon whose name is קטב (Kative), in Hebrew 'Arrow.' The Psalmist alludes to this when he says, 'The arrow that flieth by day' (Ps. 91.). This terrible demon has exceptional power between the first six and the last nine hours of the twenty-four. His power is greatest neither in the shade, nor in the sun, but in the condition betwixt sun and shade.

Arginutin is the name of the demon who has dominion over bathing places.--Gen. Rabba 63.

Demons could not exist on earth while the Mishkan stood.--Numb. Rabba 12.

Man is above everything--even over demons he can have dominion--but when he falls (by sin), dominion is given over him.--Numb. Rabba 11.

The priestly benediction in which occur the words וישמרך 'and keep thee,' refers to security from injury by demons.--Numb. Rabba 11.

A woman once sent her child to fetch her a candle. On his way to do her bidding a demon met him, and was about to inflict injury on him, when lo and behold a cock crowed, announcing the approaching dawn. The demon not only desisted from his pernicious intention, but told the child to inform his mother of the fact that if it were not for the dawn of the day he would not have returned to tell the tale.--Levit. Rabba 5.

Let no man disregard God's behests; they were the wisdom of Solomon, and his safeguard, but as soon as he lost hold of them, terror was his portion, and he was terrified by fear of demons.--Exod. Rabba 30.

The men of the Tower of Babel were divided into three sections in their work and were punished with three different punishments. One section became demons, another had their language confused, and the third were 'cast about.'--Midr. Psalms 1.

When Esau is styled the 'hairy man,' this indicates that he was a demon. The name of demons is 'hairy ones.' 1--Gen. Rabba 65.

Demons offered their services to King Solomon in the erection of the Temple.--Song of Songs Rabba 1.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

JEWISH MAGIC
It may not be amiss if before we proceed to a consideration of the features of this demonology, we devote a few lines to the nomenclature employed in our literature. The terms most frequently met with are those made familiar in the ancient literature of the Jews: mazzik, from a root which means "to damage, destroy"; shed, an obscure word which occurs in the Bible in the plural,5 and which in the Talmudic literature acquired the exclusive sense of "demon"; and ruaḥ, "spirit," often ruaḥ ra‘ah, "evil spirit."6 These words were not at all differentiated in our period, though a rather academic attempt was at times made to distinguish among them on the basis of Talmudic statements. In general, however, these three terms were used indiscriminately in a generic sense, and were often employed interchangeably in a single paragraph. An effort at schematization, which produced a list of ten categories of demons to balance a similar angelic list, introduced seven additional terms, which found little place in the general literature. One of them, however, lilin, regarded as the plural of Lilit, "night-demons," used in the Talmud, occurs fairly often, sometimes as liliot.7

I may also mention here the malache ḥabbala, "angels (or demons) of destruction," who made their initial appearance in the Talmud, and who were not absent from the medieval scene. Their names end with the letter peh, we are informed. The fact that the titles of the daily synagogue services, the eighteen benedictions, the prayer Yoẓer Or, and the grace after meals do not contain this letter, was cited as proof that prayer serves as a protection against these destroying angels.8

The Lurianic Kabbalah brought into common currency an old but little used term, kelippah, originally "scale, husk, skin"; occurring in the earlier mystical works and in the Zohar, this word rarely appeared in our literature. Its Lurianic popularization, reflected in the writings of the famous Polish mystic, Isaiah Horowitz (1555-1630), marked the beginning of a new development in Jewish demonology which is outside the scope of this study.

These traditional terms were used only to designate the general phenomenon. It is of interest to inquire why none of them acquired a specialized sense in our period, to single out those differentiated demonic types which people the folklore of all nations. The explanation is not far to seek. The Hebrew of the Bible and the prayers, while familiar to most Jews, was not the vernacular; nor did the Talmud, which so strongly colored Jewish life, provide Jewry with a spoken tongue. Words lifted from these sources entered into the everyday language of the people, to be sure, but their very antiquity and traditional meanings made it difficult to squeeze them into new molds. They sufficed as generic terms, but to designate the specific, the differentiated, the peculiarly contemporary, the Jews turned to the vernacular for their nomenclature. Specialized types of demons were not wanting in medieval Jewish folklore, but they appeared under their non-Hebraic names, words borrowed from the German and the French. This interesting subject, shedding so much light upon the question of non-Jewish influence on Jewish belief and superstition, will be presently considered.

The connection between demons and uncleanness was made to serve important hygienic ends. Evil spirits, sometimes called "spirits of uncleanness," and once identified by the name bat melech, rest upon unwashed hands, contaminate foods handled with them, and endanger the lives of those who eat such food. Seven occasions which require a ritual washing of the hands (which destroys or dislodges the demons) were enumerated; most important among these was upon arising in the morning, for the night creates a special susceptibility to spirit contamination. Even on Yom Kippur when no ablutions might be performed, the hands must be washed in the morning. Touching the eyes, ears, nose and mouth with unwashed hands spells trouble; no doubt it was feared that the evil spirits would enter the body through these orifices. (Plus ça change plus c’est la meme chose; if, in speaking of infection, our vocabulary is more "scientific," the sense remains the same.) The demon of uncleanness, entering the eyes, could cause one's glance to have a devastating effect upon the innocent passer-by; it might even be responsible for the loss of one's memory, and ultimately complete loss of mind.

Keteb Meriri, which according to the Talmud is most harmful at noon, and especially during the hot summer months, undoubtedly a personification of the sun's heat, made his momentary appearance during the Middle Ages. Sefer Ḥasidim reports that a group of children on their way to school one noon were suddenly confronted with this demon; all but two died, the fortunate ones surviving only after a severe illness. Even more evanescent is the rôle of Ashmedai, the "king of demons," and of Igrat, the Talmudic "queen of demons," and her mother Maḥlat. These and others appear only as names standing out momentarily from the midst of a horde of unidentified spirits.

A chance remark in a thirteenth-century code leads us to perhaps the most interesting item in this catalogue. Jewish practice required that before entering the ritual bath all obstructions on the body, such as jewelry, which might prevent contact of the water with the skin, must be removed. The question arose whether a man or woman whose hair is badly matted must cut off this impediment to complete contact before bathing. "My opinion," our source states, "is that we should not require people to cut their hair when it is tangled and matted like felt, a condition called in German ‏יילק״ש‎, and in French ‏פלטרי״ד‎, for this disarray is caused by a demon, and we consider it to be courting mortal danger to shear such hair." The terms are obscure. A later authority, quoting this first one, comments, "‏ולקר״ט‎ [probably another transliteration of the word represented by ‏פלטרו״ד‎] is what we call ‏היל״א לוק״א‎." The riddle is solved! These last words are the German Holle-locke, of which ‏יילק״ש‎ (spelled also in the first ‏היילק״ש‎) is no doubt a variant; ‏פלטרי״ד‎ must be the French feltre, feutre, our "felt."49 The belief that in the night demons entangle the manes of beasts and the hair of humans is very widespread.

The "evil eye," one of the most widely feared manifestations of demonic animus, is not always what the term implies; it comprehends two distinct types of supernatural phenomena, only the first of which should properly be so denoted.22 This superstition affirms that certain baneful potencies are inherent in the "evil" eye itself, that they are natural properties of such eyes. Not a few unfortunate men are born jettatori, shedding rays of destruction about them with every glance, frequently themselves unaware of their dread influence. Some jettatori may be recognized by the peculiar and striking cast of their eyes; others pass unnoticed until sad experience unmasks them. They are to be found in all stations of life. Pope Pius IX, for one, was reputed to be possessed of the evil eye, and the women, while kneeling for his blessing as he passed, would make a counteracting sign under their skirts. This belief arises from the natural reaction of simple people to the arrestingly piercing and vital qualities that often illumine the eyes of men of strong personality, and is a response just as much to the personality as to the eye itself. There are baleful glances, just as there are malevolent men, and the superstitious imagination tends to run away with itself.

A familiar characteristic of magic is the injunction to do things in reverse, to walk backward, to put one's clothing on backward, to throw things behind one's back. The same principle applies in incantations, and Talmudic and medieval Jewish charms amply illustrate its operation. Biblical quotations were often recited both forward and backward, mystical names were reversed; sometimes the words were actually written backward as they were to be uttered, so that it requires considerable mental agility not to be taken in by the unnatural rendering. Phrases that are capable of being read alike in either direction were especially highly prized. The purpose was to capitalize the mystery of the bizarre and unfamiliar, and the power that is associated with the ability to reverse the natural order of things.4


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

One type of incantation whose power derived from its form rather than its content was especially suited to dispel demons. Its Jewish archetype is found in the Talmudic spell against the demon Shabriri, which runs:

Shabriri
briri
riri
iri
ri.

As Rashi explained its effect, "The demon shrinks and finally vanishes as he hears his name decreasing letter by letter.

A curious feature of the spell was its manner of identifying the individual in whose behalf it was voiced. In the Talmud we read that "all incantations are in the name of the mother," and Talmudic incantations followed this rule, despite the general principle that people are to be identified as children of the father rather than the mother. Apparently the spirit world recognized a different principle than did the human. This conception was not peculiar to Jews; among the Mandæans the "sacred" name of a person included his mother's name, and the same rule appears in Greek and Arab magic. In post-Talmudic Aramaic incantations, and in the medieval texts, it was quite consistently adhered to, the father's name occurring only rarely. 

Three is the favored mystical number of all times—the first odd numeral after the unit. Religion, no less than superstition and magic, has done it obeisance; we need recall only the popularity of trinities of gods, or the three Biblical festivals and cities of refuge. The number three occurs more often in magical texts than any other. Actions and incantations were to be performed three hours before sunrise, or three days before the new moon, or three days in succession; preparatory rites were to last three days; the magical act comprised three stages, or required three objects; diviners could obtain answers to only three questions at any one time; the great Ineffable Name consists of 72 triads of letters; any experience that was repeated thrice was regarded as a portent; incantations were most often to be recited three times. The number three came to be recognized as a mark of magic, so that "anything that is repeated three times is magical" was a frequently quoted rule.

"All sevens are beloved," says the Midrash, and we may well accept its verdict when we recall the manifold sacred associations of that numeral in Judaism. In magic the seven was second only to the three in popularity. Time and time again the instructions run: repeat seven times, draw seven circles on the ground, do this daily for seven days, etc. But what I imagine may be accepted as the classic illustration of the number seven in magic is this Talmudic prescription to cure a tertian fever: "Take seven prickles from seven palm-trees, seven chips from seven beams, seven nails from seven bridges, seven ashes from seven ovens, seven scoops of earth from seven door-sockets, seven pieces of pitch from seven ships, seven handfuls of cumin, and seven hairs from the beard of an old dog, and tie them to the neck-hole of the shirt with a white twisted cord." Extravagant as medieval magic often was, it cannot duplicate such an outbreak of sevens in one recipe.

The number nine also has a long mystical history, resting upon its peculiar virtue as the square of three, but it appeared hardly at all in Jewish thought until the Kabbalah shed its fantastic light upon it. In the Jewish magic and superstition of Northern Europe, however, nine achieved a sudden importance for which there was no warrant in Jewish tradition. Demons have an especial affinity for this numeral: they congregate in groups of nine, and in nut trees.

Elisha was asked by the people of Jericho to purify their water, which had been polluted, he said to them, "Bring me a new cruse and put salt therein" (II Kg. 2:20). Many of our medieval charms have the same provision. The apprentice sorcerer was instructed to place his decoction in a new cup or bowl; spells were to be engraved upon metal plates with a new knife; the circle was to be inscribed with a new sword; virgin earth was to be used to mold an image; water was to be drawn from a swift-flowing stream or a spring which continually renews itself; amulets were to be written on virgin parchment; the "first-born of a first-born" made a highly potent magical offering; one was to purchase the first object prescribed which he encountered, and at the first price demanded for it; the first person met in the morning, the first action performed at the beginning of a week, or month, or year, were portentous for the ensuing period. Such instances can easily be multiplied many times. New things, first actions, are innocent and virginal, like the boy or girl who were the best mediums in divination, uncontaminated by use or repetition or by years and experience. Therefore they serve the magician's purpose best, for they can exert their greatest inner potency on his behalf. An interesting variation on this theme, however, is the frequency with which "old wine" occurs in these charms, perhaps because of its natural superiority over the new, which men expected the spirits to appreciate as much as they did, or perhaps because it, too, was a "first."

Incantations were also written upon apples and citrons and other foods, and thus consumed, or they were imbibed with liquids. To gain understanding it was enough to recite a group of seven names seven times over a cup of old wine and drink it, though usually the procedure was more naïve. Some prescriptions required that the spell be written on leaves or bits of paper and then soaked in wine or water, or that it be written with honey on the inside of a cup and then dissolved in water, and the resulting decoction swallowed. This was the essential character of the love-potions that were so popular during the Middle Ages; however fantastic their ingredients, their purpose was to transmit the charm in physical form to the body of the desired one.

Liquids that had been magically charged were also applied externally. To gain favor the suggestion was to recite various Psalms over oil and to anoint the face and hands with it. An undoubtedly effective restorative for an inebriate was to recite a charm over a bowl of cold water and to douse him with it. "To behold great wonders" one must bathe in scented water over which a spell has been uttered. And finally, material objects might be invested with the potency of the charm and become the agents of the magic so far as the world beyond one's person was concerned. To destroy an enemy's power one should recite given charms over wine or water and pour the liquid in front of his door, "but be careful not to spill a single drop on yourself"; or if one found his road blocked by highwaymen he should hurriedly grasp a handful of salt or earth, whisper the incantation over it, and fling it in the direction of his attackers, and they would be powerless to harm him. Again, if one's enemy was on a sea-voyage and one would rather he didn't return, it was a simple matter to inscribe a spell upon a sherd and cast it into the deep to seek out its victim. To calm a storm at sea, a similar clay-charm, or a mixture of rose-oil, water and salt over which the charm had been whispered, were recommended. Such prescriptions are legion, the purpose of all being to provide a physical agent to transmit the magic of the name to its destination.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

AMULETS & GOLEMS
ONE of the most popular of magical devices was the amulet, worn upon the person or attached to objects and animals (the Hebrew word for amulet, kame‘a, has the root meaning "to bind") . Even in our supposedly non-superstitious age the good-luck charm is still quite familiar, apologetically displayed on watch-chain, or carried furtively in the recesses of pockets and purses—the rabbit's foot, the horseshoe, lucky coins, rings engraved with Chinese or Hebrew letters, animal molars. How much more common, then, are such objects in societies which unashamedly and openly accept them for what they are, whether in the less sophisticated regions of our contemporary world, or in the medieval and ancient worlds, which did not for a moment doubt their efficacy! As a matter of fact, it has been suggested that all ornaments worn on the person were originally amulets.

A Talmudic amulet which was widely employed in medieval times—it was well known to non-Jews also—was the so-called even tekumah, the "preserving stone," which was believed to prevent miscarriage. The Talmud does not tell us just what sort of stone this was. Several medieval writers were more informative, but unfortunately they employed one or perhaps several French equivalents whose meanings in Hebrew transliteration are not altogether clear, but which show that these were in common use. One writer went into some detail: "This stone is pierced through the middle, and is round, about as large and heavy as a medium sized egg, glassy in appearance, and is to be found in the fields," he explained. The French terms seem to indicate a hollow stone within which is a smaller one, a sort of rattle (perhaps the eaglestone or ætites); a later commentator calls it a Sternschoss (meteoroid).

Objects of this sort were used for more or less esoteric reasons. Sometimes the reputation for occult virtue outlived the original reason. Often what was involved was a sympathetic transference of the qualities and characteristics of the object to the wearer. In the case of the color red, for instance, it has been suggested that its magical power derives from its association with the blood of sacrifice, for which it is a substitute, and therefore it appeases the powers of evil. On the other hand, parts of an animal convey the special qualities of strength, or cunning, or courage which distinguish it. The stone within a stone represents the embryo in the womb; just as the one is securely imprisoned, so may the other be. This type of sympathetic amulet is well known and universally employed. Despite the paucity of evidence in our sources, medieval Jewry must have drawn extensively upon Jewish tradition and its non-Jewish neighbors for a multitude of such charms.

"Odem [commonly translated carnelian, ruby] appertains to Reuben. . . . This is the stone called rubino. Its use is to prevent the woman who wears it from suffering a miscarriage. It is also good for women who suffer excessively in child-birth, and, consumed with food and drink, it is good for fertility. . . . Sometimes the stone rubino is combined with another stone and is called rubin felsht. . . .

"Pitdah [commonly, topaz] the stone of Simeon. This is the prasinum (?) but it seems to me it is the smeralda (?); it is greenish because of Zimri, the son of Salu (Nu. 25:14) who made the Simeonites green in the face . . . and it is dull in appearance because their faces paled. Its use is to chill the body. . . . Ethiopia and Egypt are steeped in sensuality, and therefore it is to be found there, to cool the body. It is also useful in affairs of the heart. . . .

"Bareket [emerald or smaragd] This is the carbuncle, which flashes like lightning [barak] and gleams like a flame. . . . This is the stone of Levi. . . . It is beneficial to those who wear it; it makes man wise, and lights up his eyes, and opens his heart. Taken as a food in the form of powder with other drugs it rejuvenates the old. . . .

"Nofech [carbuncle] This is the smaragd. . . . It is green, for Judah's face was of a greenish hue when he mastered his passion and acknowledged his relations with Tamar (Gen. 3 . . . . This stone is clear, and not cloudy like Simeon's, for when he was cleared of the suspicion of Joseph's death his face grew bright with joy. The function of this stone is to add strength, for one who wears it will be victorious in battle; that is why the tribe of Judah were mighty heroes. It is called nofech because the enemy turns (hofech) his back to the one who wears it, as it is written, 'Thy hand shall be on the neck of thine enemies' (Gen. 49: .

"Sapir [sapphire] the stone of Issachar, who 'had understanding of the times' (I Chr. 12:32) and of the Torah. It is purple-blue in color, and is excellent to cure ailments, and especially to pass across the eyes, as it is said, 'It shall be health to thy navel, and marrow to thy bones' (Prov. 3:.

"Yahalom [emerald] This is the stone of Zebulun; it is the jewel called perla. It brings success in trade, and is good to carry along on a journey, because it preserves peace and increases good-will. And it brings sleep, for it is written, 'Now will my husband sleep with me (yizbeleni)' (Gen. 30: 20).

"Leshem [jacinth] This is the stone of Dan, which is the topaẓiah. The face of a man may be seen in it, in reverse, because they overturned the graven image of the idol (Jud. 1 .

"Shebo [agate] This is the stone of Naphtali, which is the turkiska. It establishes man firmly in his place, and prevents him from stumbling and falling; it is especially coveted by knights and horsemen, it makes a man secure on his mount. . . .

"Aḥlamah [amethyst] . . . This is the stone called cristalo; it is very common and well known. It is the stone of Gad, because the tribe of Gad are very numerous and renowned. . . . There is another gem called diamanti which is like the cristalo, except that it has a faintly reddish hue; the tribe of Gad used to carry this with them. It is useful in war, for it buoys up the heart so that it doesn't grow faint, for Gad used to move into battle ahead of their brothers. . . . This stone is good even against demons and spirits, so that one who wears it is not seized by that faintness of heart which they call glolir (?) .

"Tarshish [beryl] This is the yakint [jacinth]; the Targum calls it the 'sea-green,' which is its color. It is the stone of Asher. Its utility is to burn up food. No bad food will remain in the bowels of one who consumes it, but will be transformed into a thick oil. For it is written, 'As for Asher, his bread shall be fat' (Gen. 49:20). . . . Sometimes the sapphire is found in combination with the yakint, because the tribes of Asher and Issachar intermarried. . . . Because the bread of Asher is fat for all creatures, and the faces of stout people are ruddy, the yakint is sometimes of a reddish hue.

"Shoham [onyx] This is the stone called nikli [nichilus, an agate]. It is Joseph's stone and it bestows grace. . . . One who wears it at a gathering of people will find it useful to make them hearken to his words, and to win success. . . .

"Yashfeh [jasper] This is Benjamin's; it is called diaspi, and is found in a variety of colors: green, black, and red, because Benjamin knew that Joseph had been sold, and often considered revealing this to Jacob, and his face would turn all colors as he debated whether to disclose his secret or to keep it hidden; but he restrained himself and kept the matter concealed. This stone yashfeh, because it was a bridle on his tongue, has also the power to restrain the blood. . . ."


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

"An effective amulet, tested and tried, against the evil eye and evil spirits, for grace, against imprisonment and the sword, for intelligence, to be able to instruct people in Torah, against all sorts of disease and reverses, and against loss of property: 'In the name of Shaddai, who created heaven and earth, and in the name of the angel Raphael, the memuneh in charge of this month, and by you, Smmel, Hngel, Vngsursh, Kndors, Ndmh, Kmiel, S‘ariel, Abrid, Gurid, memunim of the summer equinox, and by your Prince, Or‘anir, by the angel of the hour and the star, in the name of the Lord, God of Israel, who rests upon the Cherubs, the great, mighty, and awesome God, yhvh Ẓebaot is His name, and in Thy name, God of mercy, and by thy name, Adiriron, trustworthy healing-God, in whose hand are the heavenly and earthly households, and by the name yhvh, save me by this writing and by this amulet, written in the name of N son of N [mother's name]. Protect him in all his two hundred and forty-eight organs against imprisonment and against the two-edged sword. Help him, deliver him, save him, rescue him from evil men and evil speech, and from a harsh litigant, whether he be Jew or Gentile. Humble and bring low those who rise against him to do him evil by deed or by speech, by counsel or by thought. May all who seek his harm be overthrown, destroyed, humbled, afflicted, broken so that not a limb remains whole; may those who wish him ill be put to shame. Save him, deliver him from all sorcery, from all reverses, from poverty, from wicked men, from sudden death, from the evil effects of passion, from every sort of tribulation and disease. Grant him grace, and love, and mercy before the throne of God, and before all beings who behold him. Let the fear of him rest upon all creatures, as the mighty lion dreads the mightier mafgi‘a [cf. Shab. 77b]. I conjure N, son of N, in the name of Uriron and Adriron (sic) . Praised be the Lord forever. Amen and Amen.'"

The elements that stand out in this text are: 1. most important, the names of God and of angels; 2. the Biblical expressions or phrases, descriptive of God's attributes, or bespeaking His protection and healing power, such as "yhvh Ẓebaot is His name," "who rests upon the Cherubs," etc.—these are more manifest in other amulet texts than in this one, but in less elaborate texts they are dropped altogether; 3. the meticulousness with which the various functions of the amulet are detailed; 4. the name of the person the amulet is meant to serve, and his mother's name.

Not all amulets were so long, or so complicated, or so inclusive as this one, but almost all included these four elements. Where the charm was to perform a single function, it was, of course, much simpler, but did not differ essentially from the sample given. As Sefer Raziel stressed, one must be careful to include the names of the angels that are in control of the immediate situation, and which have the specialized powers it is desired to call into operation. A charm intended to heal or ward off a particular ailment should specify the name of the demon that is responsible, if it is known.

The greatest feat to which the magician aspired was that of creation. Discussing this subject in the pages of the Talmud, R. Papa observed that the creative power of magic covered only gross and massive objects and creatures, such as the camel, but not fine and delicate things, and R. Eliezer maintained that the demons, to whom the magician owes this power, can create nothing smaller than a barley-corn. This was the standard limitation imposed on sorcerers by medieval writers, though, as the Gemara explained: "The demons cannot actually create even large beings, but merely assemble already created but unused primeval matter."11 Thus the ultimate act of genesis was reserved for God alone. It was nowhere suggested that human life could be created by ordinary magical means.

But the Talmud recognized also a second method of creation, which required the application of the "Laws of Creation," probably an oral collection of mystical traditions relating to the original creation of the universe. The kind of magic comprised in these "Laws of Creation" was the only one that was "permitted ab initio." By means of it, "if the righteous so desired they could create a universe. Raba created a man and sent him to R. Zeira, who conversed with him but he could not answer; so he exclaimed, 'You are created by magic, return to your dust!' Rabbis Ḥanina and Oshaya used to sit every Friday and occupy themselves with the Book [read: Laws] of Creation and create a three-year-old calf which they ate." For a description of this method we must rely on the tradition preserved by the commentators; Rashi wrote, "They used to combine the letters of the Name by which the universe was created; this is not to be considered forbidden magic, for the works of God were brought into being through His holy Name." The Talmudic Laws of Creation (unrelated to the later mystical Book of Creation) appear, then, to have been an exposition of the familiar name-magic, the foremost constituent of medieval Jewish practice, but in consonance with the difficulty and the prodigiousness of its object, a very exalted and esoteric department. Medieval Jews, like their Christian contemporaries, were avid of the power to create human life, and believed implicitly in man's ability to do so. William of Auvergne (thirteenth century) wrote, "Men have tried to produce, and thought that they succeeded in producing human life in other ways than by the usual generative process," but the methods pursued by non-Jews were less subtle than the one proposed by the Talmud. For example, a fourteenth-century Christian writer cited the Arab Rasis (tenth century) on generating a human being by putting an unnamed substance in a vase filled with horse manure, for three days.

The thirteenth-century German Ḥasidim (Pietists and Mystics) were especially intrigued by this problem. From them comes the use of the word golem (literally, shapeless or lifeless matter) to designate a homunculus created by the magical invocation of names.

The image was to be made of "virgin soil, from a mountainous place where no man has ever dug before," and the incantation, which comprised "the alphabets of the 221 gates," must be recited over every single organ individually. A further detail, often noted, was the incision upon the forehead of the name of God, or of the word emet ("truth"). The destruction of this creature was effected by removing that name, by erasing the initial letter of emet, leaving met ("dead"), or by reversing the creative combinations, for, as R. Jacob b. Shalom, who came to Barcelona from Germany in 1325, remarked, the law of destruction is nothing more than a reversal of the law of creation.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 15, 2014)

some men interpret nine memos


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

JEWISH FAIRY TALES

THE GIANT OF THE FLOOD
Just before the world was drowned all the animals gathered in front of the Ark and Father Noah carefully inspected them.

"All ye that lie down shall enter and be saved from the deluge that is about to destroy the world," he said. "Ye that stand cannot enter."

Then the various creatures began to march forward into the Ark. Father Noah watched them closely. He seemed troubled.

"I wonder," he said to himself, "how I shall obtain a unicorn, and how I shall get it into the Ark."

"I can bring thee a unicorn, Father Noah," he heard in a voice of thunder, and turning round he saw the giant, Og. "But thou must agree to save me, too, from the flood."

"Begone," cried Noah. "Thou art a demon, not a human being. I can have no dealings with thee."

"Pity me," whined the giant. "See how my figure is shrinking. Once I was so tall that I could drink water from the clouds and toast fish at the sun. I fear not that I shall be drowned, but that all the food will be destroyed and that I shall perish of hunger."

Noah, however, only smiled; but he grew serious again when Og brought a unicorn. It was as big as a mountain, although the giant said it was the smallest he could find. It lay down in front of the Ark and Noah saw by that action that he must save it. For some time he was puzzled what to do, but at last a bright idea struck him. He attached the huge beast to the Ark by a rope fastened to its horn so that it could swim alongside and be fed.

Og seated himself on a mountain near at hand and watched the rain pouring down. Faster and faster it fell in torrents until the rivers overflowed and the waters began to rise rapidly on the land and sweep all things away. Father Noah stood gloomily before the door of the Ark until the water reached his neck. Then it swept him inside. The door closed with a bang, and the Ark rose gallantly on the flood and began to move along. The unicorn swam alongside, and as it passed Og, the giant jumped on to its back.

"See, Father Noah," he cried, with a huge chuckle, "you will have to save me after all. I will snatch all the food you put through the window for the unicorn."

Noah saw that it was useless to argue with Og, who might, indeed, sink the Ark with his tremendous strength.

"I will make a bargain with thee," he shouted from a window. "I will feed thee, but thou must promise to be a servant to my descendants."

Og was very hungry, so he accepted the conditions and devoured his first breakfast.

The rain continued to fall in great big sheets that shut out the light of day. Inside the Ark, however, all was bright and cheerful, for Noah had collected the most precious of the stones of the earth and had used them for the windows. Their radiance illumined the whole of the three stories in the Ark. Some of the animals were troublesome and Noah got no sleep at all. The lion had a bad attack of fever. In a corner a bird slept the whole of the time. This was the phoenix.

"Wake up," said Noah, one day. "It is feeding time."

"Thank you," returned the bird. "I saw thou wert busy, Father Noah, so I would not trouble thee."

"Thou art a good bird," said Noah, much touched, "therefore thou shalt never die."

One day the rain ceased, the clouds rolled away and the sun shone brilliantly again. How strange the world looked! It was like a vast ocean. Nothing but water could be seen anywhere, and only one or two of the highest mountain tops peeped above the flood. All the world was drowned, and Noah gazed on the desolate scene from one of the windows with tears in his eyes. Og, riding gaily on the unicorn behind the Ark, was quite happy.

"Ha, ha!" he laughed gleefully. "I shall be able to eat and drink just as much as I like now and shall never be troubled by those tiny little creatures, the mortals."

"Be not so sure," said Noah. "Those tiny mortals shall be thy masters and shall outlive thee and the whole race of giants and demons."

The giant did not relish this prospect. He knew that whatever Noah prophesied would come true, and he was so sad that he ate no food for two days and began to grow smaller and thinner. He became more and more unhappy as day by day the water subsided and the mountains began to appear. At last the Ark rested on Mount Ararat, and Og's long ride came to an end.

"I will soon leave thee, Father Noah," he said. "I shall wander round the world to see what is left of it."

"Thou canst not go until I permit thee," said Noah. "Hast thou forgotten our compact so soon? Thou must be my servant. I have work for thee."

Giants are not fond of work, and Og, who was the father of all the giants, was particularly lazy. He cared only to eat and sleep, but he knew he was in Noah's power, and he shed bitter tears when he saw the land appear again.

"Stop," commanded Noah. "Dost thou wish to drown the world once more with thy big tears?"

So Og sat on a mountain and rocked from side to side, weeping silently to himself. He watched the animals leave the Ark and had to do all the hard work when Noah's children built houses. Daily he complained that he was shrinking to the size of the mortals, for Noah said there was not too much food.

One day Noah said to him, "Come with me, Og. I am going around the world. I am commanded to plant fruit and flowers to make the earth beautiful. I need thy help."

For many days they wandered all over the earth, and Og was compelled to carry the heavy bag of seeds. The last thing Noah planted was the grape vine.

"What is this--food, or drink?" asked Og.

"Both," replied Noah. "It can be eaten, or its juice made into wine," and as he planted it, he blessed the grape. "Be thou," he said, "a plant pleasing to the eye, bear fruit that will be food for the hungry and a health-giving drink to the thirsty and sick."

Og grunted.

"I will offer up sacrifice to this wonderful fruit," he said. "May I not do so now that our labors are over?"

Noah agreed, and the giant brought a sheep, a lion, a pig and a monkey. First, he slaughtered the sheep, then the lion.

"When a man shall taste but a few drops of the wine," he said, "he shall be as harmless as a sheep. When he takes a little more he shall be as strong as a lion."

Then Og began to dance around the plant, and he killed the pig and the monkey. Noah was very much surprised.

"I am giving thy descendants two extra blessings," said Og, chuckling.

He rolled over and over on the ground in great glee and then said:

"When a man shall drink too much of the juice of the wine, then shall he become a beast like the pig, and if then he still continues to drink, he shall behave foolishly like a monkey."

And that is why, unto this day, too much wine makes a man silly.

Og himself often drank too much, and many years afterward, when he was a servant to the patriarch Abraham, the latter scolded him until he became so frightened that he dropped a tooth. Abraham made an ivory chair for himself from this tooth. Afterwards Og became King of Bashan, but he forgot his compact with Noah and instead of helping the Israelites to obtain Canaan he opposed them.

"I will kill them all with one blow," he declared.

Exerting all his enormous strength he uprooted a mountain, and raising it high above his head he prepared to drop it on the camp of the Israelites and crush it.

But a wonderful thing happened. The mountain was full of grasshoppers and ants who had bored millions of tiny holes in it. When King Og raised the great mass it crumbled in his hands and fell over his head and round his neck like a collar. He tried to pull it off, but his teeth became entangled in the mass. As he danced about in rage and pain, Moses, the leader of the Israelites, approached him.

Moses was a tiny man compared with Og. He was only ten ells high, and he carried with him a sword of the same length. With a mighty effort he jumped ten ells into the air, and raising the sword, he managed to strike the giant on the ankle and wound him mortally.

Thus, after many years, did the terrible giant of the flood perish for breaking his word to Father Noah.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE BEGGAR KING
Proud King Hagag sat on his throne in state, and the high priest, standing by his side, read from the Holy Book, as was his daily custom. He read these words: "For riches are not for ever: and doth the crown endure to every generation?"

"Cease!" cried the king. "Who wrote those words?"

"They are the words of the Holy Book," answered the high priest.

"Give me the book," commanded the king.

With trembling hands the high priest placed it before his majesty. King Hagag gazed earnestly at the words that had been read, and he frowned. Raising his hand, he tore the page from the book and threw it to the ground.

"I, Hagag, am king," he said, "and all such passages that offend me shall be torn out."

He flung the volume angrily from him while the high priest and all his courtiers looked on in astonishment.

"I have heard enough for today," he said. "Too long have I delayed my hunting expedition. Let the horses be got ready."

He descended from the throne, stalked haughtily past the trembling figure of the high priest, and went forth to the hunt. Soon he was riding furiously across an open plain toward a forest where a wild stag had been seen. A trumpet sounded the signal that the deer had been driven from its hiding place, and the king urged his horse forward to be the first in the chase. His majesty's steed was the swiftest in the land. Quickly it carried him out of sight of his nobles and attendants. But the deer was surprisingly fleet and the king could not catch up with it. Coming to a river, the animal plunged in and swam across. Scrambling up the opposite bank its antlers caught in the branch of a tree, and the king, arriving at the river, gave a cry of joy.

"Now I have thee," he said. Springing from his horse and divesting himself of his clothing he swam across with naught but a sword.

As he reached the opposite bank, however, the deer freed itself from the tree and plunged into a thicket. The king, with his sword in his hand, followed quickly, but no deer could he see. Instead, he found, lying on the ground beyond the thicket, a beautiful youth clad in a deer-skin. He was panting as if after a long run. The king stood still in surprise and the youth sprang to his feet.

"I am the deer," he said. "I am a genii and I have lured thee to this spot, proud king, to teach thee a lesson for thy words this morning."

Before King Hagag could recover from his surprise the youth ran back to the river and swam across. Quickly he dressed himself in the king's clothes and mounted the horse just as the other hunters came up. They thought the genii was King Hagag and they halted before him.

"Let us return," said the genii. "The deer has crossed the river and has escaped."

King Hagag from the thicket on the opposite side watched them ride away and then flung himself on the ground and wept bitterly. There he lay until a wood-cutter found him.

"What do you here?" asked the man.

"I am King Hagag," returned the monarch.

"Thou art a fool," said the wood-cutter. "Thou art a lazy good-for-naught to talk so. Come, carry my bundle of sticks and I will give thee food and an old garment."

In vain the king protested. The wood-cutter only laughed the more, and at last, losing patience, he beat him and drove him away. Tired and hungry, and clad only in the rags which the wood-cutter had given him, King Hagag reached the palace late at night.

"I am King Hagag," he said to the guards, but roughly they bade him begone, and after spending a wretched night in the streets of the city, his majesty, next morning, was glad to accept some bread and milk offered to him by a poor old woman who took pity on him. He stood at a street corner not knowing what to do. Little children teased him; others took him for a beggar and offered him money. Later in the day he saw the genii ride through the streets on his horse. All the people bowed down before him and cried, "Long live the king!"

"Woe is me," cried Hagag, in his wretchedness. "I am punished for my sin in scoffing at the words of the Holy Book."

He saw that it would be useless for him to go to the palace again, and he went into the fields and tried to earn his bread as a laborer. He was not used to work, however, and but for the kindness of the very poorest he would have died of starvation. He wandered miserably from place to place until he fell in with some blind beggars who had been deserted by their guide. Joyfully he accepted their offer to take the guide's place.

Months rolled by, and one morning the royal heralds went forth and announced that "Good King Hagag" would give a feast a week from that day to all the beggars in the land.

From far and near came beggars in hundreds, to partake of the king's bounty, and Hagag stood among them, with his blind companions, in the courtyard of the palace waiting for his majesty to appear. He knew the place well, and he hung his head and wept.

"His majesty will speak to each one of you who are his guests today," cried a herald, and one by one they passed into the palace and stood before the throne. When it came to Hagag's turn, he trembled so much that he had to be supported by the guards.

The genii on the throne and Hagag looked long at each other.

"Art thou, too, a beggar?" said the genii.

"Nay, gracious majesty," answered Hagag with bent head. "I have sinned grievously and have been punished. I am but the servant of a troop of blind beggars to whom I act as guide."

The genii king signed to his courtiers that he desired to be left alone with Hagag. Then he said:

"Hagag, I know thee. I see that thou hast repented. It is well. Now canst thou resume thy rightful place."

"Gracious majesty," said Hagag, "I have learned humility and wisdom. The throne is not for me. The blind beggars need me. Let me remain in their service."

"It cannot be," said the genii. "I see that thou art truly penitent. Thy lesson is learned and my task is done. I will see that the blind beggars lack not."

With his own hands he placed the royal robes on Hagag and himself donned those of the beggar. When the courtiers returned they saw no difference. King Hagag sat on the throne again, and nowhere in the whole world was there a monarch who ruled more wisely or showed more kindness and sympathy to all his subjects.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2014)

THE QUARREL OF THE CAT AND DOG
In the childhood of the world, when Adam named all the animals and ruled over them, the dog and the cat were the greatest good friends. They were inseparable chums in their recreations, faithful partners in their transactions, and devoted comrades in all their adventures, their pleasures and their sorrows. They lived together, shared each other's food and confided their secrets to none but themselves. It seemed that no possible difference would ever arise to cause trouble between them.

Then winter came. It was a new experience to them to feel the cold wind cutting through their skins and making them shiver. The dismal prospect of the leafless trees and the hard cold ground weighed heavily upon their hearts, and, worse still, there was less food. The scarcity grew serious, and hunger plunged them into unhappiness and despair. Doggie became melancholy, while Pussie grew peevish, then petulant, and finally developed a horrid temper.

"We can't go on like this," moaned the cat. "I think we had better dissolve partnership. We can't find enough to share when we are together, but separately we ought each to discover sufficient forage in our hunting."

"I think I can help you, because I am the stronger," said the dog.

Pussie did not contradict, but she thought the dog a bit of a fool and too good-natured. She knew herself to be sly and intended to rely on that quality for her future sustenance. Doggie was deeply hurt at Pussie's desire to end their happy compact, but he said quietly, "Of course, if you insist on parting, I will agree."

"It is agreed then," purred Pussie.

"Where will you go?" asked Doggie.

"To the house of Adam," promptly replied the cat, who had evidently made up her mind. "There are mice there. Adam will be grateful if I clear them away. I shall have food to eat."

"Very well," assented the dog. "I will wander further afield."

Then the cat said solemnly: "We must each take an oath never to cross the other's path. That is the proper way to terminate a business agreement. The serpent says so, and he is the wisest of all animals."

They put their right fore-paws together and gravely repeated an oath never to interfere with each other by going to the same place. Then they parted. Doggie trotted off sorrowfully with his head hanging down. Once he looked back, but Puss did not do so. She scampered off as fast as she could to the house of Adam.

"Father Adam," she cried, "I have come to be your slave. You are troubled with mice in the house. I can rid you of them, and I want nothing else for my services."

"Thou art welcome," said Father Adam, stroking Pussie's warm fur.

Puss rubbed her head against his feet, purred contentedly, and ran off to look for mice. She found plenty and soon grew fat and comfortable. Adam treated her kindly, and she soon forgot all about her former comrade.

Poor Doggie did not fare so well. Indeed, he had a rough time. He wandered aimlessly about over the frozen ground and could not find the slightest scrap of food. After three days, weary, paw-sore and dispirited, he came to a wolf's lair and begged for shelter. The wolf took pity on him, gave him some scraps of food, and permitted him to sleep in the lair. Doggie was most thankful, and sleeping with his ears on the alert, he heard stealthy footsteps in the night. He told the wolf.

"Drive the intruders away," said his host in a surly tone.

Doggie went out obediently to do so. But the marauders were wild animals and they nearly killed him. He was lucky to escape with his life. After bathing his wounds at a pool in the early morning he wandered all day long, but again could find nothing. Toward night, when he could scarcely drag his famished and wounded body along, he saw a monkey in a tree.

"Kind monkey," he pleaded, "give me shelter for the night. I am exhausted and starving."

"Go away, go away, go away," chattered the monkey, jumping and swinging swiftly from branch to branch, moving his lips quickly and opening and shutting his eyes comically. Doggie hesitated, and, to frighten him away, the monkey pulled cocoanuts from the tree and pelted him.

Poor Doggie crawled miserably away.

"What shall I do?" he moaned.

Hearing the bleating of some sheep, he made his way to them and asked them to take compassion on him.

"We will," they replied, "if you will keep watch over us and tell us when the wolf comes."

Doggie agreed willingly, and, after he had devoured some food, he stretched himself to sleep like a faithful watch-dog, with one eye open.

In the middle of the night he heard the wolves approaching, and, anxious to serve the sheep who had treated him kindly, he sprang to his feet and began to bark loudly. This aroused the sheep, who awoke and started to run in all directions. Some of them ran right into the pack of wolves and were killed and eaten. Poor Doggie was nearly heart-broken.

"It is my fault, my fault," he wailed. "I barked too soon. Oh, what an unhappy creature I am. I shall keep away from all animals now."

Once again he set off on his travels. Whenever he met an animal he ran off in the opposite direction. He had to make his journey by the loneliest paths and the most unfrequented routes, and the difficulty of finding food grew steadily greater. At last he grew so weak and thin that he hardly had strength to crawl and he had several narrow escapes from falling a prey to ferocious beasts.

One night he came to a house and begged a morsel of food. It was given, and during the night he woke the man and warned him that wild animals were making a raid. The man jumped up, seized his bow and arrow and drove the thieves away. Then he patted Doggie.

"Good dog," he said. "You are a wise animal. Stay with me always. You will find Father Adam kind."

"Father Adam!" cried Doggie, in alarm. "I must not stay here."

"Nonsense. I say you must," answered Adam, and Doggie was compelled to obey.

In the morning, Pussie learned that the dog had joined the household and she complained to Adam.

"The dog has violated the oath he swore not to come to the place where I am," she said.

"He did not know you were here," said Adam, desirous of maintaining peace. "He is very useful. I want him to remain. He won't hurt you. There is ample room for both."

"No, there isn't," said Puss spitefully, arching up her back and getting cross. "He broke his oath. He is a wicked creature. You dare not overlook his offense."

Poor Doggie stood dejectedly apart, with his tail between his legs.

"I didn't know it was Adam's house, and I was so hungry and miserable and tired," he said.

But Pussie would not be pacified. She thrust out her ugly claws and tried to scratch her former partner. The dog kept out of her way as much as possible, but she quarrelled with him at every opportunity, and at last he determined to tolerate her conduct no longer.

"I must leave you, Father Adam," he said. "Pussie is making my life unbearable."

"But I want you," said Adam.

"I'm sorry," said Doggie, firmly, "but it is really impossible for me to continue in your service. I've got another situation at the house of Seth. He wants me, too."

"Won't you make friends with Pussie?" asked Adam.

"With pleasure, if she will let me, but she won't."

"You blame each other," said Adam, losing patience. "I can't make you out. You look like quarrelling for ever."

Adam's words have proved true. Ever since that time the cat and dog have failed to agree, and Pussie will never consent to be friendly again with Doggie.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 15, 2014)

will you answer this post ....are you on some sort of meth crystal ?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 16, 2014)

bradburry said:


> will you answer this post ....are you on some sort of meth crystal ?


octopus seamen


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2014)

I know the part about Cannabinoids was like pages and pages ago and I didn't plan on getting to it again until after I got through all these Fairy-tales and stuff, but I missed a Cannabinoid that everyone should know about. It's called 2-AG
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2-Arachidonoylglycerol

It has been found is Cow's milk and Human milk. It forms from Omega-6 Fatty acid, Arichidonic Acid and Glycerol.

2-AG has more research behind it than most Cannabinoids, because it is pretty easy to make apparently, and in Israel they have been testing it out all kinds of different ways, and have even found it has the ability to reverse brain swelling and protect from brain trauma. You can find TONS of papers about 2-AG and other Cannabinoids from research based in Israel.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2014)

I haven't shown everyone this in a while online, so I thought this would be a good place to do it.

I am not just some random guy talking about religion, I am a minister. Registered legally, and I have been registered for 5 years this past August, so going on 6 now. The Church I am registered with is a legal Church that was established in the 1960s, so it is protected by the RFRA and the Constitution and all that. The Doctrines that I follow go back from aroun 1300 AD to 70,000 BC, I mainly practice Hindu and Kemetic religion, and I definitely don't just study one book. I study anything and everything.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2014)

I am going to be away from this thread for a few days. If you feel like posting about anything related to Holidays, Religion, Lucid Dreams, Growing Plants, or whatever you want. Post about it. I'll reply when I get back.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2014)

I will get back to fairytales when I am back for good in a day or two, but I just thought I would put a few things here for everyone. If you buy a 2015 Old Farmer's Almanac it will have more stuff than this, but here is some stuff you can look at online.

Moon Calendar (based on where you live)
http://www.almanac.com/moon/calendar/CO/Denver/2014-11

Long Range Weather Forecast
http://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange

Eclipse Dates for 2015
http://www.almanac.com/astronomy/eclipse-dates

Sky Chart for Stars and Planets
http://www.almanac.com/content/sky-maps-star-charts-november-2014

Today in Weather History
http://www.almanac.com/weather/history/today

And here is a list of "Alchemical" substances.


Aqua Fortis – nitric acid, can be formed by 2 parts saltpetre in 1 part (pure) oil of vitriol (sulfuric acid). (Historically, this process could not have been used, as 98% oil of vitriol was not available)
Aqua Ragia/Spirit of turpentine/Oil of turpentine/Gum turpentine – turpentine, formed by the distillation of pine tree resin.
Aqua Regia (Latin: "royal water") – a mixture of aqua fortis and spirit of salt.
Aqua Tofani – arsenic trioxide. Extremely poisonous. AsO3
Aqua vitae/Spirit of Wine – ethanol, formed by distilling wine
fulminating gold – unstable gold carbonate formed by precipitation by potash from gold dissolved in aqua regia.
Bismuth (German: Wismuth)
Blende
Blue Vitriol/Bluestone – A mineral; copper(II) sulfate pentahydrate.
Brimstone – sulfur.

Flowers of sulfur – formed by distilling sulfur.

Butter (or oil) of antimony – antimony trichloride. Formed by distilling roasted stibnite with corrosive sublimate, or dissolving stibnite in hot concentrated hydrochloric acid and distilling. SbCl3
Cadmia/Tuttia/Tutty – probably zinc carbonate.
Calamine – zinc carbonate.
Calomel/Horn Quicksilver/horn mercury – mercury(I) chloride, a very poisonous purgative formed by subliming a mixture of mercuric chloride and metallic mercury, triturated in a mortar and heated in an iron pot. The crust formed on the lid was ground to powder and boiled with water to remove the calomel.
Caustic potash/Caustic Wood Alkali – potassium hydroxide, formed by adding lime to potash.
Caustic Soda/Caustic Marine Alkali – sodium hydroxide, formed by adding lime to natron. NaHCO3
Caustic Volatile Alkali – ammonium hydroxide.
Chalk – a rock composed of porous biogenic calcium carbonate. CaCO3
Chrome green – chromic oxide and cobalt oxide.
Chrome orange – chrome yellow and chrome red.
Chrome red – basic lead chromate – PbCrO4+PbO.
Chrome yellow/Paris Yellow/Leipzig Yellow – lead chromate – PbCrO4.
Cinnabar/Vermilion – refers to several substances, among them: mercury(II) sulfide (HgS), or native vermilion (the common ore of mercury).
Copper Glance – copper(I) sulfide ore.
Corrosive sublimate – mercuric chloride, formed by subliming mercury, calcined green vitriol, common salt and nitre.
Cuprite – copper(I) oxide ore.
Dutch White – a pigment, formed from one part of white lead to three of barium sulfate. BaSO4
Flowers of antimony – antimony trioxide, formed by roasting stibnite at high temperature and condensing the white fumes that form. SbO3
Fool's gold – a mineral; iron disulfide or pyrite, can form oil of vitriol on contact with water and air.
Fulminating silver – silver nitride, formed by dissolving silver(I) oxide in ammonia. Very explosive when dry.
Fulminating gold – gold hydrazide, formed by adding ammonia to the auric hydroxide. When dry, can explode on concussion.
Galena – lead(II) sulfide. Lead ore.
Glass of antimony – impure antimony tetroxide, formed by roasting stibnite. A yellow pigment for glass and porcelain. SbO4
Glauber's Salt – sodium sulfate. Na2SO4
Green Vitriol – a mineral; iron(II) sulfate heptahydrate. (or ferrous sulfate)

Marcasite – a mineral; iron disulfide. In moist air it turns into green vitriol, FeSO4
Rouge/Crocus/Colcothar – ferric oxide, formed by burning green vitriol in air.

Gum Arabic – gum from the Acacia tree.
Gypsum – a mineral; calcium sulfate. CaSO4
Horn Silver/Argentum Cornu – a weathered form of chlorargyrite, an ore of silver chloride.

Luna cornea – silver chloride, formed by heating horn silver till it liquifies and then cooling.

King's yellow – formed by mixing orpiment with white arsenic.
Lapis solaris (Bologna stone) – barium sulfide – 1603, Vincenzo Cascariolo
Lead fume – lead oxide, found in flues at lead smelters.
Lime/Quicklime (Burnt Lime)/Calx Viva/Unslaked Lime – calcium oxide, formed by calcining limestone.

Slaked Lime – calcium hydroxide. Ca(OH)2

Liver of sulfur – formed by fusing potash and sulfur.
Lunar caustic/lapis infernalis – silver nitrate, formed by dissolving silver in aqua fortis and evaporating.
Lye – potash in a water solution, formed by leaching wood ashes.

Potash/Salt of tartar – potassium carbonate, formed by evaporating lye. K2CO3
Pearlash – formed by baking potash in a kiln.

Massicot – lead monoxide. PbO

Litharge – lead monoxide, formed by fusing and powdering massicot.
Minium/Red Lead – trilead tetroxide, formed by roasting litharge in air. Pb3O4
Naples yellow/Cassel yellow – oxychloride of lead, formed by heating litharge with sal ammoniac.

Mercurius praecipitatus – red mercuric oxide.
Milk of Sulfur (lac sulphuris) – formed by adding an acid to thion hudor (lime sulfur).
Mosaic Gold – stannic sulfide, formed by heating a mixture of tin filings, sulfur and sal-ammoniac.
Natron/Soda Ash/Soda – sodium carbonate. Na2CO3
Nitrum Flammans – ammonium nitrate.
Oil of Vitriol/Spirit of Vitriol – sulfuric acid, a weak version can be formed by heating green vitriol and blue vitriol. H2SO4
Orpiment – arsenic trisulfide, an ore of arsenic.
Pearl white – bismuth nitrate. BiNO3
Philosophers' Wool/nix alba (white snow)/Zinc White – zinc oxide, formed by burning zinc in air, used as a pigment.
Plumbago – a mineral; graphite, not discovered in pure form until 1564.
Powder of Algaroth – antimonious oxychloride, formed by precipitation when a solution of butter of antimony and spirit of salt is poured into water.
Purple of Cassius – formed by precipitating a mixture of gold, stannous and stannic chlorides, with alkali. Used for glass coloring.
Realgar – arsenic disulfide, an ore of arsenic.
Regulus of antimony
Resin of copper – copper(I) chloride (cuprous chloride), formed by heating copper with corrosive sublimate.
Sal Ammoniac – ammonium chloride.
Sal Petrae (Med. Latin: "stone salt")/Salt of Petra/Saltpetre/Nitrate of potash – potassium nitrate, typically mined from covered dungheaps. KNO3
Salt/Common salt – A mineral; sodium chloride, formed by evaporating seawater (impure form). NaCl
Spirit of box/Pyroxylic spirit – methanol, distillation of wood alcohol. CH3OH
Spirit of Hartshorn – ammonia, formed by the decomposition of sal-ammoniac by unslaked lime.
Salt of Hartshorn/Sal Volatile – ammonium carbonate formed by distilling bones and horns.
Spirit of Salt/Acidum Salis – the liquid form of hydrochloric acid (also called muriatic acid), formed by mixing common salt with oil of vitriol.

Marine Acid Air – gaseous form of hydrochloric acid.

Spiritus fumans – stannic chloride, formed by distilling tin with corrosive sublimate.

Tin salt – hydrated stannous chloride.
Butter of tin – hydrated tin(IV) chloride.

Stibnite – antimony or antimony trisulfide, ore of antimony.
Sugar of Lead – lead acetate, formed by dissolving lead oxide in vinegar.
Sweet Vitriol – diethyl ether.
Thion Hudor – lime sulfur, formed by boiling flowers of sulfur with slaked lime.
Turpeth mineral – hydrolysed form of mercury(II) sulfate.
Verdigris – Carbonate of Copper or (more recently) copper(II) acetate. The carbonate is formed by weathering copper. The acetate is formed by vinegar acting on copper. One version was used as a green pigment.
White arsenic – arsenious oxide, formed by subliminating arsenical soot from the roasting ovens.
White lead – carbonate of lead, a toxic pigment, produced by corroding stacks of lead plates with dilute vinegar beneath a heap of moistened wood shavings. (replaced by blanc fixe & lithopone)
White vitriol – zinc sulfate, formed by lixiviating roasted zinc blende.
Venetian White – formed from equal parts of white lead and barium sulfate.
Zaffre – impure cobalt arsenate, formed after roasting cobalt ore.
Zinc Blende – zinc sulfide.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2014)

And if you remember my post about medical grade hash extraction, it was a simple Polarization method. And I did not know this, but when you put it in the Freezer and filter it, it is called "Winterizing" it. I froze mine and noticed that freezing it made it separate better, but I did not know that Polarization and Winterization were 2 different techniques.





So if you make a Polarized Mixture, then Freeze it or put it in the Fridge before Separating, you will get better results. And you can also add a filter step if you want.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2014)

GEMS

Jan.= Garnet.

Feb.= Amethyst.

Mar. = Bloodstone.

April = Diamond.

May = Emerald.

June = Agate.

July = Ruby.

Aug. = Sardonyx.

Sep. = Sapphire.

Oct. = Opal.

Nov.= Topaz.

Dec.= Turquoise.

Aries, the Ram=April=Amethyst

Taurus, the Bull=May=Agate

Gemini, the Twins=June=Beryl

Cancer, the Crab=July=Emerald

Leo, the Lion=August=Ruby

Virgo, the Virgin=September=Jasper

Libra, the Balance=October=Diamond

Scorpio, the Scorpion=November=Topaz

Sagittarius, the Archer=December=Carbuncle

Capricorn, the Goat=January=Onyx Chalcedony

Aquarius, the Waterbearer=February=Sapphire

Pisces, the Fishes=March =Chrysolite


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 16, 2014)

the zodiac sign calendar dates are more specific and overlap in between months, jus sayin.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2014)

PYTHAGOREAN MATH
The first step in obtaining the numerical value of a word is to resolve it back into its original tongue. Only words of Greek or Hebrew derivation can be successfully analyzed by this method, and all words must be spelled in their most ancient and complete forms. Old Testament words and names, therefore, must be translated back into the early Hebrew characters and New Testament words into the Greek. Two examples will help to clarify this principle.

The Demiurgus of the Jews is called in English Jehovah, but when seeking the numerical value of the name Jehovah it is necessary to resolve the name into its Hebrew letters. It becomes יהוה, and is read from right to left. The Hebrew letters are: ה, He; ו, Vau; ה, He; י, Yod; and when reversed into the English order from left to right read: Yod-He-Vau-He. By consulting the foregoing table of letter values, it is found that the four characters of this sacred name have the following numerical significance: Yod equals 10. He equals 5, Vau equals 6, and the second He equals 5. Therefore, 10+5+6+5=26, a synonym of Jehovah. If the English letters were used, the answer obviously would not be correct.

The second example is the mysterious Gnostic pantheos Abraxas. For this name the Greek table is used. Abraxas in Greek is Ἀβραξας. Α = 1, β = 2, ρ = 100, α = 1, ξ =60, α = 1, ς = 200, the sum being 365, the number of days in the year. This number furnishes the key to the mystery of Abraxas, who is symbolic of the 365 Æons, or Spirits of the Days, gathered together in one composite personality. Abraxas is symbolic of five creatures, and as the circle of the year actually consists of 360 degrees, each of the emanating deities is one-fifth of this power, or 72, one of the most sacred numbers in the Old Testament of the Jews and in their Qabbalistic system. This same method is used in finding the numerical value of the names of the gods and goddesses of the Greeks and Jews.

All higher numbers can be reduced to one of the original ten numerals, and the 10 itself to 1. Therefore, all groups of numbers resulting from the translation of names of deities into their numerical equivalents have a basis in one of the first ten numbers. By this system, in which the digits are added together, 666 becomes 6+6+6 or 18, and this, in turn, becomes 1+8 or 9. According to Revelation, 144,000 are to be saved. This number becomes 1+4+4+0+0+0, which equals 9, thus proving that both the Beast of Babylon and the number of the saved refer to man himself, whose symbol is the number 9. This system can be used successfully with both Greek and Hebrew letter values.

The original Pythagorean system of numerical philosophy contains nothing to justify the practice now in vogue of changing the given name or surname in the hope of improving the temperament or financial condition by altering the name vibrations.

There is also a system of calculation in vogue for the English language, but its accuracy is a matter of legitimate dispute. It is comparatively modern and has no relationship either to the Hebrew Qabbalistic system or to the Greek procedure. The claim made by some that it is Pythagorean is not supported by any tangible evidence, and there are many reasons why such a contention is untenable. The fact that Pythagoras used 10 as the basis of calculation, while this system uses 9--an imperfect number--is in itself almost conclusive. Furthermore, the arrangement of the Greek and Hebrew letters does not agree closely enough with the English to permit the application of the number sequences of one language to the number sequences of the others. Further experimentation with

Column




1
Names of the Hebrew letters.

2
Samaritan Letters.

3
Hebrew and Chaldean letters.

4
Numerical equivalents of the letters.

5
Capital and small Greek letters.

6
The letters marked with asterisks are those brought to Greece from Phœnicia by Cadmus.

7
Name of the Greek letters.

8
Nearest English equivalents to the Hebrew, Greek, and Samaritan Letters.

NOTE. When used at the end of a word, the Hebrew Tau has the numerical value 440, Caph 500, Mem 600, Nun 700, Pe 800, Tzadi 900. A dotted Alpha and a dashed Aleph have the value of 1,000.

the system may prove profitable, but it is without basis in antiquity. The arrangement of the letters and numbers is as follows:

1 A J S
2 B K T
3 C L U
4 D M V
5 E N W
6 F O X 
7 G P Y
8 H Q Z
9 I R


The letters under each of the numbers have the value of the figure at: the top of the column. Thus, in the word man, M = 4, A = 1, N = 5: a total of 10. The values of the numbers are practically the same as those given by the Pythagorean system.

The Pythagoreans declared arithmetic to be the mother of the mathematical sciences. This is proved by the fact that geometry, music, and astronomy are dependent upon it but it is not dependent upon them. Thus, geometry may be removed but arithmetic will remain; but if arithmetic be removed, geometry is eliminated. In the same manner music depends upon arithmetic, but the elimination of music affects arithmetic only by limiting one of its expressions. The Pythagoreans also demonstrated arithmetic to be prior to astronomy, for the latter is dependent upon both geometry and music. The size, form, and motion of the celestial bodies is determined by the use of geometry; their harmony and rhythm by the use of music. If astronomy be removed, neither geometry nor music is injured; but if geometry and music be eliminated, astronomy is destroyed. The priority of both geometry and music to astronomy is therefore established. Arithmetic, however, is prior to all; it is primary and fundamental.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> the zodiac sign calendar dates are more specific and overlap in between months, jus sayin.


There was a list for that, but I didn't feel like adding it because I just wanted to keep it simple. This specific part is just to show the connection between Greece and Egypt.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2014)

If anyone reading this is in to Pythagorean math and stuff like that, you should try to find the book "Hebrew is Greek" by Joseph Yahuda

It is like $2,000 on amazon, but you can get it on torrents and stuff for free. The book explains how Phoenician is the mother of all languages (Hence: Phonetics), they Created Hebrew, Greek/Latin & Arabic. Which then branched out in to all the other languages. According to the Egyptian, Phrygian was the "Oldest" language. They raised 2 children without letting them talk to anyone, and the language they spoke was Phrygian.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 16, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> If anyone reading this is in to Pythagorean math and stuff like that, you should try to find the book "Hebrew is Greek" by Joseph Yahuda
> 
> It is like $2,000 on amazon, but you can get it on torrents and stuff for free. The book explains how Phoenician is the mother of all languages (Hence: Phonetics), they Created Hebrew, Greek/Latin & Arabic. Which then branched out in to all the other languages. According to the Egyptian, Phrygian was the "Oldest" language. They raised 2 children without letting them talk to anyone, and the language they spoke was Phrygian.


 can you post me all the links to your vids .


----------



## bradburry (Nov 16, 2014)

*you* do know that your sig link has been terminated for constant infringment of the site owners rules and copywright thingy stuff....finny


----------



## bradburry (Nov 16, 2014)

is that you on the vid


Finshaggy said:


> And if you remember my post about medical grade hash extraction, it was a simple Polarization method. And I did not know this, but when you put it in the Freezer and filter it, it is called "Winterizing" it. I froze mine and noticed that freezing it made it separate better, but I did not know that Polarization and Winterization were 2 different techniques.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2014)

This is Jewish out of Egypt instead of Greek out of Egypt. Notice the Altar is make from Acacia wood, Acacia is the "Tree of Life" in Egypt, and people were known to "drink from it" in Egypt. We now know that many Acacia species contain DMT and 5-MeO-DMT, as well as other similar structures.

The Ark of the Covenant was also made from Acacia.

THE TABERNACLE
26 “Make the tabernacle with ten curtains of finely twisted linen and blue, purple and scarlet yarn, with cherubim woven into them by a skilled worker. 2 All the curtains are to be the same size—twenty-eight cubits long and four cubits wide.[a] 3 Join five of the curtains together, and do the same with the other five. 4 Make loops of blue material along the edge of the end curtain in one set, and do the same with the end curtain in the other set. 5 Make fifty loops on one curtain and fifty loops on the end curtain of the other set, with the loops opposite each other. 6 Then make fifty gold clasps and use them to fasten the curtains together so that the tabernacle is a unit.

7 “Make curtains of goat hair for the tent over the tabernacle—eleven altogether. 8 All eleven curtains are to be the same size—thirty cubits long and four cubits wide.* 9 Join five of the curtains together into one set and the other six into another set. Fold the sixth curtain double at the front of the tent. 10 Make fifty loops along the edge of the end curtain in one set and also along the edge of the end curtain in the other set. 11 Then make fifty bronze clasps and put them in the loops to fasten the tent together as a unit. 12 As for the additional length of the tent curtains, the half curtain that is left over is to hang down at the rear of the tabernacle. 13 The tent curtains will be a cubit[c] longer on both sides; what is left will hang over the sides of the tabernacle so as to cover it. 14 Make for the tent a covering of ram skins dyed red, and over that a covering of the other durable leather.[d]

15 “Make upright frames of acacia wood for the tabernacle. 16 Each frame is to be ten cubits long and a cubit and a half wide,[e] 17 with two projections set parallel to each other. Make all the frames of the tabernacle in this way. 18 Make twenty frames for the south side of the tabernacle 19 and make forty silver bases to go under them—two bases for each frame, one under each projection. 20 For the other side, the north side of the tabernacle, make twenty frames 21 and forty silver bases—two under each frame. 22 Make six frames for the far end, that is, the west end of the tabernacle, 23 and make two frames for the corners at the far end. 24 At these two corners they must be double from the bottom all the way to the top and fitted into a single ring; both shall be like that. 25 So there will be eight frames and sixteen silver bases—two under each frame.

26 “Also make crossbars of acacia wood: five for the frames on one side of the tabernacle, 27 five for those on the other side, and five for the frames on the west, at the far end of the tabernacle. 28 The center crossbar is to extend from end to end at the middle of the frames. 29 Overlay the frames with gold and make gold rings to hold the crossbars. Also overlay the crossbars with gold.

30 “Set up the tabernacle according to the plan shown you on the mountain.

31 “Make a curtain of blue, purple and scarlet yarn and finely twisted linen, with cherubim woven into it by a skilled worker. 32 Hang it with gold hooks on four posts of acacia wood overlaid with gold and standing on four silver bases. 33 Hang the curtain from the clasps and place the ark of the covenant law behind the curtain. The curtain will separate the Holy Place from the Most Holy Place. 34 Put the atonement cover on the ark of the covenant law in the Most Holy Place. 35 Place the table outside the curtain on the north side of the tabernacle and put the lampstand opposite it on the south side.

36 “For the entrance to the tent make a curtain of blue, purple and scarlet yarn and finely twisted linen—the work of an embroiderer. 37 Make gold hooks for this curtain and five posts of acacia wood overlaid with gold. And cast five bronze bases for them.

ARK OF THE COVENANT
10 “They shall construct an ark of acacia wood two and a half [a]cubits long, and one and a half cubits [c]wide, and one and a half cubits [d]high. 11 You shall overlay it with pure gold, inside and out you shall overlay it, and you shall make a gold molding [e]around it. 12 You shall cast four gold rings for it and [f]fasten them on its four feet, and two rings shall be on one side of it and two rings on the other side of it. 13 You shall make poles of acacia wood and overlay them with gold. 14 You shall put the poles into the rings on the sides of the ark, to carry the ark with them. 15 The poles shall [g]remain in the rings of the ark; they shall not be removed from it. 16 You shall put into the ark the testimony which I shall give you.

17 “You shall make a [h]mercy seat of pure gold, two and a half cubits [j]long and one and a half cubits [k]wide. 18 You shall make two cherubim of gold, make them of hammered work [l]at the two ends of the mercy seat. 19 Make one cherub [m]at one end and one cherub [n]at the other end; you shall make the cherubim of one piece with the mercy seat at its two ends. 20 The cherubim shall have their wings spread upward, covering the mercy seat with their wings and [o]facing one another; the faces of the cherubim are to be turned toward the mercy seat. 21 You shall put the mercy seat [p]on top of the ark, and in the ark you shall put the testimony which I will give to you. 22 There I will meet with you; and from above the mercy seat, from between the two cherubim which are upon the ark of the testimony, I will speak to you about all that I will give you in commandment for the sons of Israel.*


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2014)

Acacia is also an ancient species of Tree. Based on the history of Acacia, we can tell that the world was either extremely hot, or even on fire about 22 Million years ago.

Acacia went through a heavy evolutionary process at this time allowing it to survive extreme heat, via a gas it emits if I am not mistaken. And this is one of the reasons historians think Moses' "burning bush" was Acacia. Because it could have been a plant that was growing near a heat vent, so it was vaporizing, but it was not burning away because it was possibly an Acacia. If it were a voprizing Acacia in a small chamber, it may also explain how Moses talked to God.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 16, 2014)

bradburry said:


> can you post me all the links to your vids .


 im actually wanting nevaeh vids you know all his own stuff please finny if you know them please


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2014)

bradburry said:


> is that you on the vid


Yeah it's me. If you want all my videos just search FinShaggy on Youtube


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2014)

Bes, was a very popular Talisman, being the god of Laughter, Merry-making, and Good Luck; by some authorities he is considered to be a foreign importation from pre-dynastic times, and he has been identified with Horus and regarded as the god who renewed youth. He was also the patron of beauty, the protector of children, and was undoubtedly the progenitor of the modern Billiken. A bandy-legged dwarf with horns. God of music and pleasure. Possibly also a god of birth.

Bes was known to be connected with "Syrian Rue". They would cover statues of him in Syrian Rue Perfume, meaning they had extractions of it. If you have ever heard of "Ayahuasca" the Yage Vine contains MAOIs which activate the DMT in the Chacruna. Syrian Rue also contains MAOIs, while Acacia contains DMT. So the Egyptians may have been using their Bes perfume extractions, and mixing them with their Tree of Life juice, basically making Ayahuasca. The first people to extract and consume MAOIs in modern record thought they developed Psychic ability between one another, and they named the Chemical they isolated "Telepathine", but it turned out it was already named "Harmaline" by someone else who isolated it and didn't consume it. The "Yage Vine" is known as the "Spirit Vine" by the people in the Amazon because they claimed it allowed them to communicate their ancestors spirits.

Bes later came to be regarded as the defender of everything good and the enemy of all that is bad. While past studies identified Bes as a Middle Kingdom import from Nubia, more recent research indicates that he was present in Egypt since the start of Old Kingdom. Mentions of Bes can be traced to pre-dynastic Nile Valley cultures.

Bes was a household protector, throughout ancient Egyptian history becoming responsible for such varied tasks as killing snakes, fighting off evil spirits, watching after children, and aiding (by fighting off evil spirits) women in labour (and thus present with Taweret at births).

Since he drove off evil, Bes also came to symbolize the good things in life - music, dance, and sexual pleasure. Later, in the Ptolemaic period of Egyptian history, chambers were constructed, painted with images of Bes and his wife Beset, thought by Egyptologists to have been for the purpose of curing fertility problems or general healing rituals.

Many instances of Bes masks and costumes from the New Kingdom and later have been uncovered. These show considerable wear, thought to be too great for occasional use at festivals, and are therefore thought to have been used by professional performers, or given out for rent.

In the New Kingdom, tattoos of Bes could be found on the thighs of dancers, musicians and servant girls.

Like many Egyptian gods, the worship of Bes was exported overseas, and he, in particular, proved popular with the Phoenicians and the ancient Cypriots.

The cult of Saint Bessus in northern Italy may represent the Christianization of the cult associated with Bes; St. Bessus was also invoked for fertility, and Bessus and Bes are both associated with an ostrich feather in their iconography.[3]

The Balearic island of Ibiza derives its actual name from this God, brought along with the first Phoenician settlers 654 BC. These settlers, amazed at the lack of any sort of venomous creatures on the island thought it to be the island of Bes (<איבשם> ʔybšm *ʔibošim). Later Romans called it Ebusus.

Bes was generally depicted as a bearded dwarf, sticking out his tongue and shaking a rattle. He is always depicted facing forwards. This was very rare in Egyptian art and gave him a further link with Hathor who also faces the front. However, unlike the simple beauty of that goddess, Bes is a comical figure with pronounced bow legs, prominent genitals and a tail. He usually wears a plumed crown and the lion or panther skin associated with the "stm" priests. Occassionally he wears the Atef crown and is depicted as a winged deity. There are also a number of amulets and depictions of Bes which only show his head (still facing the front), although most of these date from the Third Intermediate Period or later.

Bes was sometimes depicted with feline or leonine features and often sports a long tail prompting the speculation that in earlier times, he was not in fact a dwarf but a lion or cat rearing up on his hind legs. If he did start out as a feline goddess this would give him a further link to Hathor who was herself very closely associated with Bast (a cat goddess) and Sekhmet (a lion goddess) and the "Eye of Ra" (the fearsome protector of Ra). Furthermore, his name may be derived from the Nubian word for cat ("besa") and is written using the determinative for a mammal rather than the determinative of a god or a man (the cow skin). It is equally likely that he was always seen as a dwarf with the strength and power of a cat.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2014)

BAT
Bat was a cow goddess in Egyptian mythology depicted as a human face with cow ears and horns. By the time of the Middle Kingdom, her identity and attributes were subsumed within the goddess Hathor. The worship of Bat dates to earliest times and may have its origins in Late Paleolithic cattle herding.

The epithet Bat may be linked to the word ba with the feminine suffix 't'. A person's ba roughly equates to his or her personality or emanation and is often translated as 'soul'.

Bat became strongly associated with the sistrum, and the center of her cult was known as the 'Mansion of the Sistrum'.[2] The sistrum is a musical instrument, shaped like an ankh,[1] that was one of the most frequently used sacred instruments in ancient Egyptian temples. Some instruments would include depictions of Bat, with her head and neck as the handle and base and rattles placed between her horns. The imagery is repeated on each side, having two faces, as mentioned in the Pyramid Texts:.

"I am Praise; I am Majesty; I am Bat with Her Two Faces; I am the One Who Is Saved, and I have saved myself from all things evil."

An amuletic bangle made in gold and silver c2000-1800BC shows protective symbols including wadjet eyes, djed pillars and ankh signs, also shown is the horned mask of the goddess Bat. The amulet was probably used to place the wearer with a protective circle.

She comes by many different titles. She is known as “Ba of Two Faces” because of her uncanny ability to see the past and the future, and possibly because of her representation of the two banks of the Nile River. Because of Her bovine features, she acquired the titles “She Who Lows” and the “Great Wild Cow”.

In depictions of Bat during the twelfth dynasty, she is flanked by the often-warring gods, Horus and Set (they represented Upper and Lower Egypt respectively and struggled for the throne of Egypt) and many believers think that she is a unifying force that drove the nation from division into oneness.

BANEBDJEDET
Banebdjedet (Banebdjed) The name is translated as “the ba (meaning the spirit) of the lord of the djed”. Ram gods often regarded as manifestation of other deities, as the word ram (ba) and the word for soul or manifestation sounded the same in Egyptian.

The words for "ram" and "soul" sounded the same in Egyptian so ram deities were at times regarded as appearances of other gods.[2]

Typically Banebdjedet was depicted with four rams' heads to represent the four Ba's of the sun god. He may also be linked to the first four gods to rule over Egypt (Osiris, Geb, Shu and Ra-Atum), with large granite shrines to each in the Mendes sanctuary.[2] Therefore, Banedgjedet was considered the father of Horus. These three deities formed the “Mendesian Triad”. His appearance portrayed as a man with the head of ram or as a ram itself. He was also given the titles such as “Lord of the Sky” and “Lord of Life”.

The Book of the Heavenly Cow describes the "Ram of Mendes" as being the Ba of Osiris but this was not an exclusive association. A story dated to the New Kingdom describes him as being consulted by the "Divine Tribunal" to judge between Horus and Seth but he proposes that Neith do it instead as an act of diplomacy. As the dispute continues it is Banebdjedet who suggests that Seth be given the throne as he is the elder brother.

He was celebrated as one of the Divine Ancestors who are buried at the burial ground of Behdet, during the Festival of the Beautiful Reunion held at Edfu.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 17, 2014)

THE EGYPTIAN CONCEPTS OF "SOUL" (Not really what you think it would be, they were pretty smart)

IB (HEART)
An important part of the Egyptian soul was thought to be the Ib (jb), or heart. The Ib[1] or metaphysical heart was believed to be formed from one drop of blood from the child's mother's heart, taken at conception.[2]

To ancient Egyptians, the heart was the seat of emotion, thought, will and intention. This is evidenced by the many expressions in the Egyptian language which incorporate the word ib, Awt-ib: happiness (literally, wideness of heart), Xak-ib: estranged (literally, truncated of heart). This word was transcribed by Wallis Budge as Ab.

In Egyptian religion, the heart was the key to the afterlife. It was conceived as surviving death in the nether world, where it gave evidence for, or against, its possessor. It was thought that the heart was examined by Anubis and the deities during the Weighing of the Heart ceremony. If the heart weighed more than the feather of Maat, it was immediately consumed by the monster Ammit.

SWT (SHADOW)
A person's shadow or silhouette, Sheut (šwt in Egyptian), is always present. Because of this, Egyptians surmised that a shadow contains something of the person it represents. Through this association, statues of people and deities were sometimes referred to as shadows.

The shadow was also representative to Egyptians of a figure of death, or servant of Anubis, and was depicted graphically as a small human figure painted completely black. Sometimes people (usually pharaohs) had a shadow box in which part of their Sheut was stored.

REN (NAME)
As a part of the soul, a person's ren (rn 'name') was given to them at birth and the Egyptians believed that it would live for as long as that name was spoken, which explains why efforts were made to protect it and the practice of placing it in numerous writings. For example, part of the Book of Breathings, a derivative of the Book of the Dead, was a means to ensure the survival of the name. A cartouche (magical rope) often was used to surround the name and protect it. Conversely, the names of deceased enemies of the state, such as Akhenaten, were hacked out of monuments in a form of damnatio memoriae. Sometimes, however, they were removed in order to make room for the economical insertion of the name of a successor, without having to build another monument. The greater the number of places a name was used, the greater the possibility it would survive to be read and spoken.

BA (PERSONALITY)
The 'Ba' (bꜣ) was everything that makes an individual unique, similar to the notion of 'personality'. (In this sense, inanimate objects could also have a 'Ba', a unique character, and indeed Old Kingdom pyramids often were called the 'Ba' of their owner). The 'Ba' is an aspect of a person that the Egyptians believed would live after the body died, and it is sometimes depicted as a human-headed bird flying out of the tomb to join with the 'Ka' in the afterlife.

In the Coffin Texts one form of the Ba that comes into existence after death is corporeal, eating, drinking and copulating. Louis Žabkar argued that the Ba is not part of the person but is the person himself, unlike the soul in Greek, or late Judaic, Christian or Muslim thought. The idea of a purely immaterial existence was so foreign to Egyptian thought that when Christianity spread in Egypt they borrowed the Greek word psyche to describe the concept of soul and not the term Ba. Žabkar concludes that so particular was the concept of Ba to ancient Egyptian thought that it ought not to be translated but instead the concept be footnoted or parenthetically explained as one of the modes of existence for a person.[3]

In another mode of existence the Ba of the deceased is depicted in the Book of Going Forth by Day returning to the mummy and participating in life outside the tomb in non-corporeal form, echoing the solar theology of Re (or Ra) uniting with Osiris each night.[4]

The word 'bau' (bꜣw), plural of the word ba, meant something similar to 'impressiveness', 'power', and 'reputation', particularly of a deity. When a deity intervened in human affairs, it was said that the 'Bau' of the deity were at work [Borghouts 1982].

KA (LIFE FORCE)
The Ka (kꜣ) was the Egyptian concept of vital essence, that which distinguishes the difference between a living and a dead person, with death occurring when the ka left the body. The Egyptians believed that Khnum created the bodies of children on a potter's wheel and inserted them into their mothers' bodies. Depending on the region, Egyptians believed that Heket or Meskhenet was the creator of each person's Ka, breathing it into them at the instant of their birth as the part of their soul that made them be alive. This resembles the concept of spirit in other religions.

The Egyptians also believed that the ka was sustained through food and drink. For this reason food and drink offerings were presented to the dead, although it was the kau (kꜣw) within the offerings that was consumed, not the physical aspect. The ka was often represented in Egyptian iconography as a second image of the king, leading earlier works to attempt to translate ka as double.

AKH (AN ENTITY OF INTELLECT WITHIN YOU)
The Akh (Ꜣḫ meaning '(magically) effective one'),[5] was a concept of the dead that varied over the long history of ancient Egyptian belief.

It was associated with thought, but not as an action of the mind; rather, it was intellect as a living entity. The Akh also played a role in the afterlife. Following the death of the Khat (physical body), the Ba and Ka were reunited to reanimate the Akh.[6] The reanimation of the Akh was only possible if the proper funeral rites were executed and followed by constant offerings. The ritual was termed: se-akh 'to make (a dead person) into an (living) akh.' In this sense, it even developed into a sort of ghost or roaming 'dead being' (when the tomb was not in order any more) during the Ramesside Period. An Akh could do either harm or good to persons still living, depending on the circumstances, causing e.g., nightmares, feelings of guilt, sickness, etc. It could be evoked by prayers or written letters left in the tomb's offering chapel also in order to help living family members, e.g., by intervening in disputes, by making an appeal to other dead persons or deities with any authority to influence things on earth for the better, but also to inflict punishments.

The separation of Akh and the unification of Ka and Ba were brought about after death by having the proper offerings made and knowing the proper, efficacious spell, but there was an attendant risk of dying again. Egyptian funerary literature (such as the Coffin Texts and the Book of the Dead) were intended to aid the deceased in "not dying a second time" and becoming an akh.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 17, 2014)

THE OGDOAD
The eight deities were arranged in four male-female pairs: Nu and Naunet, Amun and Amaunet, Kuk and Kauket, Huh and Hauhet. The males were associated with frogs and females were associated with snakes.[1] Apart from their gender, there was little to distinguish the male gods and female goddesses; indeed, the names of the females are merely derivative female forms of the male name. Essentially, each pair represents the male and female aspect of one of four concepts, namely the primordial waters (Nu and Naunet), air or invisibility (Amun and Amaunet), darkness (Kuk and Kauket), and eternity or infinite space (Huh and Hauhet).[2]

Together the four concepts represent the primal, fundamental state of the beginning, they are what always was. In the myth, however, their interaction ultimately proved to be unbalanced, resulting in the arising of a new entity. When the entity opened, it revealed Ra, the fiery sun, inside. After a long interval of rest, Ra, together with the other deities, created all other things.

The entity containing Ra is depicted either as an egg or as a lotus bud.

In the former version, a mound arises from the waters. An egg was laid upon this mound by a celestial bird. The egg contained Ra. In some variants, the egg is laid by a cosmic goose. However, the egg was also said to have been a gift from Thoth, and laid by an ibis, the bird with which he was associated.
Later, when Atum had become assimilated into Ra as Atum-Ra, the belief that Atum emerged from a (blue) lotus bud, in the Ennead cosmogony, was adopted and attached to Ra. The lotus was said to have arisen from the waters after the explosive interaction as a bud, which floated on the surface, and slowly opened its petals to reveal the beetle, Khepri, inside. Khepri, an aspect of Ra representing the rising sun, immediately turns into a weeping boy – Nefertum, whose tears form the creatures of the earth.

KHEPRI
Khepri was connected with the scarab beetle (kheprer), because the scarab rolls balls of dung across the ground, an act that the Egyptians saw as a symbol of the forces that move the sun across the sky. Khepri was thus a solar deity. Young dung beetles, having been laid as eggs within the dung ball, emerge from it fully formed. Therefore, Khepri also represented creation and rebirth, and he was specifically connected with the rising sun and the mythical creation of the world. The Egyptians connected his name with the Egyptian language verb kheper, meaning "develop" or "come into being".[1] Kheper, or (Xeper) is a transcription of an ancient Egyptian word meaning to come into being, to change, to occur, to happen, to exist, to bring about, to create, etc. Egyptologists typically transliterate the word as ?pr. Both Kheper and Xeper possess the same phonetic value and are pronounced as "kheffer".

The main Gods each represented a Planet, and they were known to go across the sky like the sun. This is shown in the "Solar Boat".


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 17, 2014)

MARS
was known by the ancient Egyptians as "Horus of the Horizon",[7] then later Her Deshur[8] ("Ḥr Dšr"[citation needed]), or "Horus the Red".[9] The Hebrews named it Ma'adim (מאדים) — "the one who blushes"; this is where one of the largest canyons on Mars, the Ma'adim Vallis, gets its name.[8] The Chinese, Japanese and Korean cultures refer to the planet as 火星, or the fire star, a name based on the ancient Chinese mythological cycle of Five elements.[10] In ancient China, the advent of Mars was taken as a portent for "bane, grief, war and murder"

VENUS
Venus, called Meleket ha-Shamayim, "the queen of heaven," in Jeremiah 7:18 and elsewhere. That the latter means Venus is shown by the cakes which are said to have been baked for her.[citation needed] Among the Assyrians and Babylonians the cake offerings were called "the bread of Ishtar."

Hatshepsut one just one of the many divine names given to Venus as it literally reigned over earth during dynasty Egypt and such imagery is symbolic of Venus Hatshepsut appearing almost stationary (possibly on the horizon) as a second glorious sun, a divine heavenly queen. 

Queen Hatshepsut Planetary Deity

Hatshepsut slowly assumed all of the regalia and symbols of the Pharaonic office: the Khat head cloth, topped with an uraeus, the traditional false beard, and shendyt kilt. Many existing statues show her in both a feminine and masculine form. Statues portraying Sobekneferu also combine elements of traditional male and female iconography and may have served as inspiration for the works commissioned by Hatshepsut.

However, after this period of transition ended, all depictions of her showed her in a masculine form, with all of the pharaonic regalia and with her breasts omitted. hatshepsut-god-king-pharaoh-femaleShe dressed as a king, even wearing a false beard and the Egyptian people seem to have accepted this unprecedented behavior. In short, she was portrayed as a man, more specifically a god king of Egypt. The reasons for this are a topic of great debate in Egyptology.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 19, 2014)

I have done some more research, so I will post that now and get back to fairy-tales soon.

My brother died from Brain Swelling due to Traumatic brain injury, and while I was in the hospital I was looking online through some research they have done in Israel regarding Cannabinoids. I had found a Cannabinoid called "2-AG" and tons of articles on it, and from what I was reading it said that if we got Cannabinoids in my brother blood stream, it would have reversed the brain swelling and possibly even protected his brain.

When he died, what happened was his brain kept swelling until all the wrinkles were gone, it was just a flat ball, like a balloon, and it was getting scratched by a gap that is near your spine, usually your brain doesn't touch it, but it was swelling and filling the hole and causing problems. He was only 10 years old.

I showed the doctors the research from Israel, and they told me that it would probably work (this was before he died), but they said they were not going to put hash in his feeding tube, they would only give him 2-AG since that is what was in the articles, and it had to be pure so they could inject it, like they did in the articles.

I had no idea where to get any 2-AG, so we called Dr. Shakleford and asked if he could give my little brother a prescription, because he was about to die. And Dr. Shakleford said that Cannabis could slow his heart and kill him, so he was not willing to do it. But now he is dead, so I wish he would have at least tried.

Since then I have discovered how to make 2-AG myself, as well as a few other things.

2-AG is an Ester, so this means it is formed by having a Carboxylic acid and an Alcohol in the presence of each other, if a strong acid is present the reaction will happen faster.

Glycerine can be bought at the store (Wal Mart, etc) and it is the first ingredient, it is also an alcohol. So now all you need is a Carboxylic acid. Arachindonic Acid is the Carboxylic acid you need. So put Glycerine and Arachindonic acid together and apply heat, eventually all the molecules will come together to form 2-AG.

And if you want the reaction to happen faster, you add Sulfuric or acetic acid. And the end result is 2-AG. Filter to get out any leftover precursors, and add a little baking soda to counteract the acid. And you have some 2-AG. 

Next I am going to explain Esters and Amino acids together.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok, so I have mentioned Peptide bonds in this thread before, but I am going to talk about them in the context of Esters.

A Peptide bond is when you take 2 or more Amino Acids and put them together, then Apply heat. An example is Picamilon, where you use GABA and Niacin, those 2 Amino Acids together in water, then boiled, will create Picamilon. If you take normal GABA most of it breaks down in your stomach and doesn't ever make it to your brain. Picamilon allows the GABA molecule to be protected in the stomach and make it all the way to the brain. This allows is to be MUCH more effective than regular GABA, and the Niacin goes in to the brain to promote blood flow and helps with Migranes.

So that is a peptide bond, it is simply made by boiling 2 amino acids together, and it changes the ability of the different Amino Acids that it started with.

The Ester mentioned before, 2-AG, is also formed by boiling, but instead of 2 Amino Acids, you boil an Alcohol structure with a Carboxylic Acid structure.

Knowing how to make both Esters and Peptide bonds, that gives us something else. We could do something like boil GABA and Niacin together, then boil the resulting Picamilon in Glycerine. This would create a Picamilon Ester.

Also, we could do something like boil Arachidonic acid in Glycerine, then taking the resulting 2-AG and boil that with Niacin. Possibly creating a structure that has the ability to work when eaten in pill form, instead of only being able to be injected like 2-AG.

There are also other Peptide Bonds like Glutamate Salts, and other Amino Acids like Glycine and 5-HTP could be used to create Peptide bonds that hit different receptors in the brain. Then there are things like "Opiod Food Peptides" and "Opioid Peptides" in general. These are not illegal because they are not similar in structure to morphine, but they go to the same places in the brain as morphine. Examples of food that contain these are Milk & Spinach.

I see no reason why dispensaries and medical Marijuana users should not be working to make their medicine as good as it possibly can be. So, I am going to make a list of things that every Dispensary or Marijuana Lab should have eventually, so that we can start making some awesome discoveries (These things can also be used to invent new smells) 

d-Lemonene
Glycerol/Glycerine
Vanillin
GABA
L-Tryptophan
Ethanol/Pure Drinking Alcohol
Methanol
L-Lysine
Glutamine
Niacin
Absorbic Acid/Vitamin C
Tartaric Acid
Malic Acid
Edible Lime/Calcium Hydroxide
Thiamine
Hydrogen Peroxide
Potassium Hydroxide
b-Alanine
L-Proline
Activated Charcoal
Isopropyl Alcohol
Benzoic Acid
Baking Soda
Socium Chloride/Table Sale
Sodium Benzoate
Mineral Oil
Citric Acid
5-HTP
L-Theanine


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 19, 2014)

"Opiod Peptides": when most people think of Opiates, they think of Heroine and Morphine and Oxycontin and Vicodin, but that is not a good representation of Opiates over all. For example, Pepperment contains Menthol, and Menthol is a Kappa Opiod Receptor Agonist, meaning, it attaches to your Opiate receptors. So if you know what the flavor "Peppermint" is, you have done an Opiate.

And as mentioned before, Spinach and Milk both contain Opiod peptides. Opiod Peptides can also be found in the brain and spine of cows, as well as the milk of cows and humans. Examples are Rubiscolin, Casein and Casomorphin. Just like Cannabinoids, Opiate Peptides can have Amino Acids added to them, or be made into their Ester forms.

Here are some plants that contain Opiates that are not illegal.

Red Clover
Ugni Molinae
Casearia Sylvestris
Pachyptera Hymenaea
Prickly Poppy
Adrenorphin (Cow Brain)
Deltorphin (Waxy Leaf Frog)
Dermorphin (Waxy Leaf Frog)
Chaste Tree
Black Kohosh
Laurelia Novae-Zelandiae
Salvia Leriifolia
Salvia Divinorum (Illegal in some places, also very active on other receptors)
Tabernaemontana Pachysiphon
Irvingia Gabonesis
Myrrh
Dalea Purpurea
Nigella Sativa Seed
Sophora Subprostata
Picralima Nitida
Chocolate (Reports say that Chocolate makes other Opiods stronger)
Yellow Horned Poppy
Crydalis Yanhusuo
Spinorphin (Cow Spine)
D-Phenylalanine (Enkephalinas Inhibitor)
Oriental Poppy
Marijuana (CBD is an Opiod)

Each one of these has the potential to create an entire new class of Opiods. And they are not illegal. Only Opiods that have structures similar to Schedule I Opiods are illegal. These are all just Painkillers and Feel Good Medicine, and could create entire new things that the world has never seen before. I see no reason that these couldn't be normal over the counter, there are already Opiod Peptides that can be bought over the counter for migranes. And I am not suggesting to this for anyone for abuse. Again, I want to point out that Peppermint and other things that you probably have in your house are on the list, they are just not the same as Morphine or Hydrocodone or Oxycontin, and none of them need to be. This is how Bayer and Tylenol started as companies, they just synthesized some stuff and gave it out as supplements and remedies for headaches and stuff.

d-Lemonene
Glycerol/Glycerine
Vanillin
GABA
L-Tryptophan
Ethanol/Pure Drinking Alcohol
Methanol
L-Lysine
Glutamine
Niacin
Absorbic Acid/Vitamin C
Tartaric Acid
Malic Acid
Edible Lime/Calcium Hydroxide
Thiamine
Hydrogen Peroxide
Potassium Hydroxide
b-Alanine
L-Proline
Activated Charcoal
Isopropyl Alcohol
Benzoic Acid
Baking Soda
Socium Chloride/Table Sale
Sodium Benzoate
Mineral Oil
Citric Acid
5-HTP
L-Theanine


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 19, 2014)

Here are some other things that have mental effects:

Coffee & Cuban Coffee, in Cuba they boil their coffee down REALLY small amount, so it's a lot stronger. Like if you made a pot of coffee with a coffee machine, then put it in a petal pot on the stove and boiled the pot down to one shot glass.

Guarana, Contains Caffeine and Theobromine. So has the effects of Coffee and Chocolate.

Guyusa, Kinda of like Tea, but it is used in place of Coffee in some places. And is stronger than Tea.

Yerba Mate, Kinda of like Tea, but it is used in place of Coffee in some places. And is stronger than Tea.

Oilahuasca: Oilahuasca is using simple things like Cinnamon/Clove Tea to turn off your P450 Enzymes, then taking something like Basil Extract, to achieve effects like ecstasy. It is similar to how Ayahuasca works.

Enchymoma: A word from the 1800s, it means "An Elixir Made in the Stomache"

Hotentot Tea: A Dream Brew including Imphepho flowers and a few other things, meant to promote dreaming.

Soma: An Ancient Vedic Brew, some Historians believe it is Opium Poppy, some Historians believe it is Amanita Muscaria, some Historians believe it is a brew Similar to Ayahuasca.

Ambrosia: An ancient Greek brew, possibly containing Opium, but definitely containing some kind of Psychoactive plant.

White Lotus Wine: The Ancient Egyptians used to let their Wine soak up the stuff inside Lotus before drinking it, so that they had a Lotus Tea/Wine. White lotus contains a compound that attaches to dopamine receptors.

Kratom: Has been made into tea by Buddhists for hundreds if not thousands of years. Contains Opiates that are not illegal, because they are not the same as the Opiates in Opium. And they may not show up on drug tests, I would double check though.

Lemon Grass: Contains Myrcene which can also be found in Hops/Beer. Has a slight Opiod Analgesic effect.

Black Cohosh: Attaches to 5HT serotonin receptors, can be made into a Tea or Capsule.

Mucuna Seed/Velvet Bean: Contains L-DOPA and Tryptamines, people use it as a Mood Enhancer.

Catnip: Can be made into a tea and drank by humans for light sedative effect, about 80% of cats are effected by it.

Valerian Root: Can effect cats similar to Catnip. Causes sedative effects in humans.

Silver Vine: Can effect cats similar to Catnip. Probably has effects for humans.

Bog Bean Leaves: Can effect cats similar to Catnip, used by humans in place of coffee.

Dittany of Crete: A Cooking Spice grown in Europe, this plant does not drop seeds and can only be cultivated by growing a clone, and it has been passed down this way for a LONG time. It has some sedative effects from what I have read, but I have not tried it.

Voaconga Africana: Contains things similar to Ibogaine and could be used for drug treatment.

Inebriating Mint: Used around Turkey, made like Tea, has a sedative effect.

Indian Warrior: A Natural Sedative/Tranquilizer

Mulungu: Said to be "Nature's Valium" by some people.

Wild Dagga: Contains Leourine, similar to Cannabis but not the same. Can be smoked or made into a tea.

Clip Dagga: Just like Wild Dagga

Motherwort/Siberian Motherwort: Contains the same thing as Wild Dagg and Clip Dagga.

Virola Elongota: Used by people in the Amazon as an entheogen and arrow poison.

Desfontainia: Known as "Chilean Holly", used as a Hallucinogen by native people.

Typha Capensis: Root Mass used as Entheogen

Maconha Brava: Used as an Entheogen in some places.

Black Horehound: Contains Diterpenes and is said to have some entheogen effects.

Stone Root: Has effects on the central nervous system and other parts of the body.

Horny Goat Weed: Used as a Sexual Stimulant for Men

Yohimbe: Used as a Sexual Stimulant for Men and Women

Belladonna Eye Drops: Used to make your eyes Dilated

Passion Flower: MAOI/Antidepressant

Kanna: SSRI/Antidepressant

Aconite aka Monks Hood aka Wolf's Bane. It has been used to kill wolves and was said to turn people in to werewolves. It is poison and can kill someone who eats to much, some people smoke it though.

Acacia is known as "Waddle" in Australia and has species all over the world, the bark contains DMT, 5-MeO-DMT and other Tryptamines.

Acorus Calamus aka Sweet Flag. Can cause hallucinations. It is used in medicine and food.

Amanita Muscaria aka Fly Agaric. Hallucinogenic and possibly Narcotic. You have probably seen them with toads on them, or gnomes under them, or in Alice in Wonderland.

Some species of Ants have been used to achieve ritual hallucinations. Some ants contain hallucinogens you can use by swallowing them.

Ayahuasca is a mixture of 2 things. Any plant containing MAOIs mixed with any plant containing DMT, then drank together.

Belladona seeds are poisonous and have been used to achieve hallucinations for a long time. They say that the reason "witches fly on broom sticks" is because they would use broom sticks to put the Belladona seed in a... weird place. Then they would "Fly".

Betel leaf is chewed by about 1/10th of the world's population as a mild stimulant similar to cigarettes.

Brugmansia contains Scopolamine which can cause vivid hallucinations via making you extremely delirious. It is not a hallucinogen, it is a delliriant and a poison that can kill you.

caesalpinia sepiaria is said to cause hallucinations.

Camellia Sinensis aka Tea Leaves, contains both Caffeine and L-Theanine, which together work differently than either of them would alone.

Cannabis aka Marijuana aka Pot also Hash contains THC and other Cannabinoids.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 19, 2014)

Chocolate contains Theobromine.

Cantharides aka Spanish Fly. An Aphrodisiac made from the wings of a beetle. Supposedly Sudanese people grind up dung beetles and drink them with water, no known reason for this yet though.

Coca plants contain cocaine and other things. It used to be the main ingredient of Coca-Cola.

Coffee contains Caffeine.

Datura is just like Brugmansia.

Duboisia Hopwoodii aka Pituri grows in Australia and has nicotine and a stronger (more poisonous) relative of nicotine in it.

Ephedra aka Mormon Tea contains Ephedrine, a stimulant which has been used to treat asthma.

Fugu aka Puffer fish. It's liver contains a nuerotoxin that kills most people, some people survive with no vital signs, then wake back up after 3 days. It is a delicacy in Japan because you have to trust the chef to not kill you, even on accident.

Guarana contains both Theobromine and Caffeine.

Heimia Salicifolia aka "Sun Opener" has the ability to turn your vision yellow when you drink it in a tea.

Henbane is poisonous and some people smoke it.

Iboga contains Ibogaine which has in recent times been used to cure Heroine and other opiate addictions. It could also be useful for cigarette smokers and methamphetamine users.

Inebriating Mint is used as a sedative and light hallucinogen in Turkey and a few other places.

Kava Kava has the same descriptive qualities as marijuana (Sedative/Euphoriant), but it is not the same when you take it, they are different. Mixing them together gives them Synergy though.Kava will make your moth numb and does not taste awesome.

Kratom is a sedative or a stimulant depending how much you take, and people chew it or make it into a tea.

lycopodium complanatum has been used by natives as a stimulant.

lycopodium selago causes a "mild narcotic hypnosis" at low doses and coma at high doses.

Mandrake root is poisonous and has historically been used in tons of potions and stuff. It was the plant that had a crying baby as a root in Harry Potter. The roots actually do look like people sometimes and historically they have been involved in all kinds of crazy stuff.

Morning Glory Seeds contain LSA which is a cousin of LSD.

Myelobia Smerintha Moths are said to be able to give you dreams when eaten, and the Aztecs claimed a moth as their underworld God, so someone should see what is in those ones.

the Nightmare fish is known to cause terrible nightmares. It could be kyphosus vaigiensis or kyphosus fuseus.

Osteophloeum Platyspermum is used in Ecuador for it's hallucinogenic properties.

Peyote is known to contain Mescaline.

Psilosybe mushrooms (usually Psilosybe Cubensis) are known as "Magic Mushrooms" commonly.

Puffballs are the mushrooms genuses: Lycoperdon, Bovista and Calvatia and have been known to cause Auditory Hallucinations.

Qat aka Khat is eaten in the middle east, it is used commonly like coffee, but is more like Amphetamine.

San Pedro is similar to Peyote.

Scirpus has traditionally been used as a Hallucinogen in Mexico, but it's effects have not been studied.

Scotch Broom supposedly has hallucinogenic seeds, and leaves that when smoked, make colors seem more vibrant.

Syrian Rue contains MAOIs which shut off parts of your immune system, allowing certain plants to take stronger effect (ex: used in Ayahuasca to make DMT orally effective) but it will also make Chocolate, Alcohol and Cheese poisonous during the duration of its effect on you because you can not break them down properly. This is called the "Cheese Syndrome" or "Cheese Effect"

Tree Tobacco is much like Tobacco but contains nicotine and other things, and it grows in South America.

Wild Lettuce (all lettuce actually, but this one has the most) contains opiates, not the same at the opiates in opium, but they hit the same receptors in the brain. It used to be called "Poor man's opium", and it probably grows in your yard.

Virola is known to contain DMT and other things.

Yohimbe bark is used as an Aphrodisiac and Stimulant for both men and women.

Yopo contains 5-HO-DMT which is mixed with Edible Lime and blown into people's noses in south America.

Uziza: Contains Caryophyllene, which is also in Cannabis and works similar to Cannabinoids.

Syrian Oregano & Thyme: Both of these contain Thymol, which is related to Propofol, which is the stuff that Michael Jackson was using to sleep. Thymol does not act like Propofol only because it is broken down in the stomach and liver.

Betel Leaf and Nut: Contains Chavicol, the leaves and nut are chewed like tobacco all over the world, and drops of extract can be added to a cigarette or joint for a stimulant effect.

Dragon's Head (Dracocephelums): Sedative Effect

Wool Grass: Root mass is used as an Entheogen

Sun Opener: Used as part of a Mixture in Mexico by Natives. It has effects of its own, but they are hard to pin point. Maybe a skeletal muscle relaxant, it has a weird hangover.

Coleus: Used by the same tribe that invented Salvia, it is a Sedative but has not been studied much.

Hops: Contain Myrcene, which works as a light Opiod Analgesic.

Indian Bay Leaves: Contains Caryophyllene

Uncaria Rhynchophylla: Has effects on the NMDA receptor.

Ylang Ylang: Contains Caryophyllene and other Terpenes.

Tecoma Stans: Works in some cats like Catnip. Could have effects in humans.

Tartarian Honey Suckle Bark: Works like Catnip in some cats. Could have effects in humans.

Cigarette Tobacco/Nicotiana Tobaccum: Used for dreaming by Native Americans, not used to Relax or Stimulate.

Jasmine Tobacco: A Species of Tobacco whose flowers smell like Jasmine

Bitter Calea: Used to promote dreaming.

Graviola: 5HT1a Agonist

Senegalia greggii: Native to Texas to California and in Sonora Mexico, the extract has stimulant effects


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 19, 2014)

silver vine -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actinidia_polygama


Silver vine has been used for centuries in Asia as a preventative health aid and is still commonly used as an alternative therapy for hypertension, arthritic pain,[4] and was investigated as treatment for cancer.[3] Researchers have claimed, "Silver vine should find applications in various fields of foods and medicals and will be increasingly regarded as a health-promoting food".[10]

Silver vine leaves also have a high content of flavonoids, terpenoids, saponins,[6] and beta-carotene.[11] This plant is also rich in alkaloids.[6] Its vitamin C content is 10 times higher than that of green tea, and was "much higher than those of fruit species such as garden strawberry, kiwi berry, haskap [berry], blueberry, and lemon".[10] Silver vine also has as much vitamin E as found in soybeans.

The health benefits of silver vine are not limited to its natural vitamins and minerals. It may be an effective treatment for hyperlipidemia,[6] and may have viability as an anticancer drug. When the leaf powder was given orally, it inhibited the spread of cancer in small animals and reduced tumor weight [12] by more than 72% after day 32. Further, a lemon juice extract powder of silver vine tea showed hepatoprotection in rats which is attributed to antioxidant and free radical-scavenging properties.[5]

The anti-inflammatory properties of this plant, used in the treatment of rheumatoid arthritis and to alleviate arthritis pain, were put to the test against inflammation in the lungs. Fruit extract from the plant had deep inhibitory effects on airway inflammation caused by allergic inflammation and asthma when combined with cyclosporine A.[13]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 19, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> silver vine -
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actinidia_polygama
> 
> ...


maybe make a soup out of it ?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> maybe make a soup out of it ?


Or a new Ester or something.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2014)

Now, for some more in depth info on Peptide bonds. So far we have talked about when 2 Amino Acids come together to form a Peptide bond, and we have talk about when an Acid and an Alcohol come together to form an Ester, and how Amino acids can be used for this. Then a while back I talked about hydrogen Bonds, where Oxygen and Hydrogen react, and how different mixtures of Hydrogen, like Hydrocarbons, can cause different reactions.

So, now I am going to get in to more Peptide Bonds.There are things called Oligopeptides which just means 2 or more Peptides that have been bonded together via a Peptide Bond, just like when the Amino Acids were bonded to form the Peptide. And when you bond 2 peptides together, you create a new Peptide.

There are not only Oligopeptides, there are also Oligoesters, This is when you get 2 Esters to bond together, and create a new Ester. I am pretty sure that Esters and Peptides can also be mixed together, I have not found a name for this yet though, and I don't know how I would search for that.

There is also the possibility of "Dipeptides" where you take 1 Amino Acid, and add a strong acid, allowing it to react with itself. Ex: Glycylglycine (From Glycine). This makes a Peptide that is different than the Original Amino Acid, even though it is just 2 of the same Amino Acid. The Structure breaks down differently, and therefor has a stronger ability to get further in your body before it is broken down or used up.

These methods of making Peptides and Esters, mixed with the list of things I made and posted above this post, could create cures for everything humans have ever been ailed by, as far as Virus, Disease and Infection and stuff. I don't see why there is a lab working to make penis enlargement pills from spider venom because the venom makes people's dick so hard it explodes (heard it on the Joe Rogan Podcast), but there are no labs doing what I am outlining here, which has unlimited possibility, everything from non-Addictive pain management, to cancer treatment, to Caffeine alternatives, to Anti-Depressants and none of it is really being studied. It's just ridiculous.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2014)

Russell Brand talked about Jubilee and touched on Debt slavery, and it just made me think of something I wanted to post here. When people think of "Slavery" they think of what happened in America, and how people were completely mistreated. And that is a form of Slavery, but there is another form of Slavery that we still use, but it's not really considered slavery any more.

In the Bible, people would become slaves in order to get something from someone. For example, there is a story of a guy you gives himself up as a slave for 7 years to marry a guys daughter, then the guy tricks him and gives him his other daughter who was not as pretty. Then the guy goes back in to slavery for 7 years in order to marry the other daughter. Then there was debt repayment. If you owed someone money, they could make you work for them until your debt was paid off. I don't have any debt, but I have noticed that in America when people go to college they end up with tons of debt, that they then have to work off. This is not them being whipped and chained, but they are in a form of slavery.

And as Russell Brand said in his video, Jubilee was a time when everyone's debts were forgiven, I think it was every 7 years or something like that. All the slaves had to be freed, and all the debts had to be forgiven. This is kind of what happened in Fight Club, when Tyler Durden used the working class people to create a massive distraction, while he blew up the credit bureaus.

If anyone feels like a Slave, there is an ancient Symbol you can use to show you recognize you are a slave and are sick of it. In Ancient Rome a bunch of slaves were freed, around 200 BC, and to signal this, the Emperor took a hat that looked like a red Santa hat, just with no fluff on it, and he put it on top of a pole. Slaves wore Santa hats in Ancient Rome, so this was a Symbol that they had been freed. 

Since then, that symbols has become known as "The Liberty Pole", and if you look up "American Revolution" you will notice people in the drawings have Red Santa hats with no Fluff on them.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2014)

A lot of people seem to think I am somehow arguing for the Zeitgeist, I am not. But if you want my arguments for how Christianity came out of Egypt, here is is.

All you have to do to prove that Christianity is plagiarized is talk about the life of Moses. I accept that Jesus was probably a person, my whole thing with Christmas is the Trees and Santa. I am not claiming Jesus as part of my religion.

1. Moses was raised in Pharaoh's house and was taught about all Gods

2. Moses made the Tabernacle and Covenant of the Ark out of Acacia wood, which is the Egyptian Tree of Life

3. Historians Think the Burning Bush was Acacia and Moses inhaled the vapors, which may have caused "Visions". Acacia trees don't burn easily, because they have gas that burns away around them and protects them.

4. Moses killed a slave driver when he had an identity crisis, then his brother took advantage of that, and freed his people.

5. Anything before Moses in the Bible, was written by Moses.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2014)

And if you want to know what I think about Jesus, I don't use Mithra and Horus to try to prove that Jesus is false. I use Catholic tradition and Bible history to prove that Jesus was probably just a little ahead of his time.

If you look in to Catholic Tradition of the "Holy Family", which is Mary, Jesus and Joseph. They say that at the point in the Bible when the King said "Kill all children under the age of 2" and the Holy Family left town on a Donkey, they went to Egypt. According to Catholic Tradition, they specifically went to a town in Egypt known as "Sebennytos".

If you look up "Sebennytos" you will find that it is the center of an ancient cult, and was founded by an ancient cult. This is the Cult of Serapis. This cult was known for raising cows, treating them really well, and then killing them to cleanse their sins, after putting a sun crown on the cows head. "Serapis" was worshiped in the form of a Human at the time of Jesus, but before the Greeks came to Egypt, Serapis was known as "Apis" and was a cow born of a virgin, impregnated by a ray of light from the sun.

I am not saying Jesus didn't exist, I am saying that this is where Mary and Joseph got the idea to tell their kid his was born of a virgin and that he was meant to be sacrificed. They shared the ideas of the cult they visited with him, but Serapis was a human so Jesus thought a human had to be sacrificed. Before the Greeks came, Apis was a Cow.

The cult of Serapis is not only known for being the founders of the town that the Holy Family visited, a member of the cult named "Manetho" who lived 300 years before Jesus, and he wrote a book called "Aegyptiaca" which is now known as "The History of Egypt". Manetho invented the word "Dynasty", and Aegyptiaca is the first document in history to use the word Dynasty. It was used to describe the Pharaoh families, and "Par'Oh"/Pharaoh is actually not "the King", Par'Oh is the palace where the king lives, and Apis the cow lived there with him, as well as some other people like twins and stuff.

In my mind if Mary and Joseph had the entire knowledge of the book Aegyptiaca, and shared it with Jesus in the context of the Serapis cult, it explains everything a lot better than "He was sent by God".

And the Bible was written 30 years after Jesus died, and if this hypothesis is true, then Jesus never actually read the book himself and just had it told to him by Mart and Joseph.

All of these things that happened are true, I am just not sure if Mary and Joseph read that book or not. That is the only thing that is not for sure, but it was written 300 years before they got there, so it is completely possible.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2014)

Also,
When people think of Temples and Pyramids in Ancient Egypt, they often think of Slaves. But that is not how it worked according to Egyptian record.

According to Egyptian Record, Temples worked a lot more like Universities and Libraries and other Public buildings do today, except they waited until someone died and built the building in their honor. For example, instead of Thomas Jefferson starting a university, then his money going towards public education, how we do now. What happened in Ancient Egypt, for example, Imhotep died. And since Imhotep was known as a great builder and surgeon, the Pharaoh had a temple built for him so that people could go there and call on Imhotep for help. Imhotep's writings were kept here and his methods were passed down until they reached Greece thousands of years later (in the form of Aesclapius) and started western Medicine that we practice today.

And people were paid for their work, for example, Imhotep was not Royalty, but he was well respected and well paid for his work in building. And so were many other people. There is no time of Jewish slavery in Egypt according to Egyptian record. Christians will argue that the Ipwter Scrolls or something like that talk about Servants and stuff, but that was written before the Bible and it makes more sense that whoever made up the Bible story read that scroll and not that the scroll is referencing the Bible story.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2014)

Moses and Slavery are not the only Fairy-Tales that can not be found in Egyptian history, or any history other than the Bible and Torah, the Bible also falsly inserts itself into Egyptian history another time, before Moses, so obviously, this means it should have been written by Moses. If Moses even existed at all, so there are some gaps starting to form on the Abrahamic side. And Abraham, Noah, etc. Also stories made up by Moses, and Moses himself is not accounted for in any ancient record.

But Joesph, we have all heard the Story of Joseph and his Technicolor Dreamcoat, and he gets sold in to slavery by his brothers and then eventually becomes famous in Egypt as Pharaoh's Dream Interpreter, and solved a 7 year famine.

The Story of Joseph can be found no where in Egyptian record. But according to Abrahamic Tradition, Moses wrote that story in the Bible. Moses was raised in Pharoah's house... If he even existed... So he would have heard of Imhotep.

Imhotep was not only a great Builder and Surgeon, but he was the Pharaoh's Dream Interpreter, and he was famous because he invented the very first Pyramid, known as the "Step Pyramid".

Imhotep was also famous because he solved a 7 year famine, he did not do this by interpreting a dream though, he did this by reading Ancient books (he lived around 2500 BC, so these books were SUPER ancient since he even thought they were ancient) and that is how he solved the 7 year famine.

The Story of Imhotep can be found on the "Famine Stela" and it is the only story in Egyptian history that even comes close to matching the story of Joseph in the Bible.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2014)

Also, if Joesph existed he was rich and well educated in Egyptian culture after a while. So when his father Jacob died, he had him carefully buried in a cave that was made for his burial.

And this story teaches Christians and Jewish people how to deal with the burial, proceedings and possessions of a dead relative. No one has ever found Jacob's body. So if you take the story of Jacob as a fairy-tale that is meant to preserve the procedure of dead family, it makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2014)

Some people think Jacob was buried in this Cave in Israel
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cave_of_the_Patriarchs

Some people think Eve was buried in this tomb in Saudi Arabia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomb_of_Eve

But there is no direct evidence that these people are in there.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2014)

If you have ever wondered why it is so easy for everyone to hate the Palestinians and think "Well they shouldn't have done whatever they did to deserve it" is because "Palestine" is "Philistine". According to the Bible, David founded the state of Israel by killing the surrounding Philistine's. For example, the mythical Giant known as "Goliath" was supposedly part of the Philistine army. And when King David killed the Philistines, he secured his place as king by killing a lot of family members. Then he had babies with someone's wife and sent them to fight on the front lines, to die, so that they would never find out.

But the Philistines were the ones who were demonized through history, even though they owned the land that David took and were probably trading with David's people some time before he started the war. But those 2 groups have just been having Israel-Palestine conflict sine the beginning of the Bible.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2014)

If you ever find yourself talking to a Christian who has read the Bible and REALLY thinks it is true and has done some CRAZY Bible study, they will pretend that anything outside the Bible is you trying to bring in a new argument and change the topic. But there are some things outside the Bible that they themselves use to validate the Bible, and they just don't bring it up unless they are talking to other Christians for discussion about how true the Bible is.

They use "Bible Archaeology" and "Syro-Palestinian Archaeology" for example, there are a lot of people who have seen VHSs and DVDs and Youtube videos in the context of Bible Study or Sunday School or even Church Camp, where people talk about how they found Noah's Ark in Turkey, and how they found Egyptian Chariot wheels at the bottom of the Red Sea. So they are not just using the Bible, they also try to use extra-Biblical archaeology to confirm the Bible, and even if not out loud, then in their minds.

First, if you ever find yourself talking to a creationist, or a Bible literalist. You are probably talking to someone who believes the world is about 6,000 years old, because there is a genealogy in the Bible from Adam to David to Noah to Moses to Jesus, and it only allows for about 6,000 years since creation. So first thing you should research when looking up these people is Bethlehem or Jericho. Both very important cities in the Bible, and both have history going farther back than 6,000 years. Tel es-Sultan in Israel is an example of an ancient human living place. Lebanon and Syria were also more connected to the Israel region than we imagine today.

Most Christians, even if they don't believe the world is only 6,000 years old, do believe that the Dead Sea Scrolls prove the Bible is a historical document. But if you study the Dead Sea Scrolls, they actually contain more books than the Bible, such as the book of Enoch and the Book of Macabee. And another Document that was found by researchers around the same time as the Dead Sea Scrolls (the 1940s I think) is the Nag Hamadi Codex. This includes books that a section of ancient Christians considered to be Holy. These books contain a lot of Information that most Christians probably haven't even read.

And if you read the Torah, or the Tenakh or the Septuagint, you will find even more information that many Christians have not read. But the Torah and the Tenakh are normal for people to read in Jewish Tradition.

Then there are people like Edward Robinson, he wrote tons of books, and tons of people have quoted him and expanded on his writings saying that different places in the Bible are the equivalent of other known historical sites. Many of the arguments for Biblical history are loosely if not completely based on his books. Some of the things he found are today considered to be the locations of different things, since much of the world is Abrahamic and they get to decide what is real.


----------



## bradburry (Nov 20, 2014)

i think when everyone goes on about jesus ....they tend to forget he's just a person like his mother and everyone else.


just saying


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2014)

THE ALLEGORY OF THE CAVE

This was a story by Plato that helped people realize the limitations of their current knowledge.

Imagine you are chained in a cave, and you have never been outside of the cave, and you can not see any light from the entrance of the cave, only from a passageway that goes through the cave, but it is too far for you to hear anyone from there, just strange noises and metal hoofed footsteps. Every once in a while people walk by the light and you see the shadows they cast, but you can not see them. So to you the seem like Grotesque monsters that flitter by, as the noises and footsteps pass.

One day you are freed from the cave, but your friends are not. You leave hoping you can find a way to help them. You go out to the world and see the Sun, and the Grass and the Buildings and the People, and you try to go back to find your friends in the cave. You make it to the passageway where their used to be Grotesque monsters and strange noises, and you see people and horses walking regularly and talking loudly over each other.

You try to yell to your friends and tell them about what you have seen. But to them, you are just a shadow monster and a strange noise. Not only can they not understand you, they do not even recognize you and you can not reach them.

Moral of the Story: All the Shadows are Monsters until you get a new perspective on them


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2014)

BIBLICAL JUBILEE
"And thou shalt number seven sabbaths of years unto thee, seven times seven years; and the space of the seven sabbaths of years shall be unto thee forty and nine years. Then shalt thou cause the trumpet of the jubile to sound on the tenth day of the seventh month, in the day of atonement shall ye make the trumpet sound throughout all your land. And ye shall hallow the fiftieth year, and proclaim liberty throughout all the land unto all the inhabitants thereof: it shall be a jubile unto you; and ye shall return every man unto his possession, and ye shall return every man unto his family. A jubile shall that fiftieth year be unto you: ye shall not sow, neither reap that which groweth of itself in it, nor gather the grapes in it of thy vine undressed. For it is the jubile; it shall be holy unto you: ye shall eat the increase thereof out of the field. In the year of this jubile ye shall return every man unto his possession."

'The land, moreover, shall not be sold permanently, for the land is Mine; for you are but aliens and sojourners with Me. 'Thus for every piece of your property, you are to provide for the redemption of the land.'


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2014)

FRENCH JUBILEE
I mentioned before that the Santa hat on a Pole was the Roman symbol for Freed slaves, and it was basically to a Symbol of Jubilee. The Red hat can also be found in drawing of "The American Revolution", usually the drummers or soldiers on the American side have them on.

You have probably heard of a Guillotine, the things that people chop the heads off with. The French people were ruled by an Oligarchy, and they were basically slaves to their wealthy over class. They wanted to fix it, and the rich people would not let them change their government. So they started chopping off people's heads.

If you look up "Guillotine" and go to images, the same "Santa" hat that is used to Symbolize Liberty and Freedom, is being worn by the people who are working the Guillotines. They are killing the rich people, and it was their Jubilee, because the rich would not let them have it. So they took it.

This is more similar to the Jubilee in Fight Club, where Tyler Durden causes a big distraction with the working class and blows up the Credit Bureaus. But he made sure no one was inside them, so he wasn't trying to kill anyone. But they had to take it.

Jubilee is a common theme throughout history, though it is not always called that. "Revolution" is a more modern form of Jubilee.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2014)

The Ipuwer Papyrus is something that Christians will point to and say "This is evidence of Jewish slavery", but it only mentioned servants, not slaves. It does not say they are Jewish, and it was written before the Bible. So it is probable that someone read these Papyri and made the whole story of Moses up using it as an outline.

Christians will also bring up the Elephantine Papyri as evidence of Jewish people working for someone else, since they are in someone's army. But they have their own temple and everything, they are not slaves.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

@Finshaggy 

I just had the craziest lucid dream!

Right now, in Massachusetts, USA, its 5:40 A.M..

I don't remember all of the dream, but I remember saying "I might not remember this when I wake up," or whatever I said.

Anyways, I have also been having scary dreams too.

Anyways, this is what I remember:

I was with My mother, but she was a man, or had no breasts.

I was having this lucid conversation with My mother, and while I was dreaming, I thought I'd remember every word of the conversation.

Also, I watched one of your videos that said to write "AWAKE" on your hand, and then see what it says when you're sleeping. I did that trick. I never wrote "AWAKE" on My hand, but I did look at My hands for writing or signals. 

Anyways, when I looked at My hand, there were all these Portuguese signs on My hand. I knew I was dreaming then. Plus, I remember looking at the clock to see what time it was, and it was like "5:93", or "5:76", or whatever; it was changing like that.

Anyways, one part of My dream, I was walking around the grocery store, and I was trying to steal food, haha. This was all after the store was closed too, but people lived in the grocery store in My dream, so it was all good. I filled My face with some stolen food, and I was walking around. I then noticed that there was a worker giving out free shimp to the people that live in the store... I forget the rest right now.

Anyways, there was a better part of the dream when I was with My mother. As I said, she had no boobs, and reminded Me of a man. Me and My mother spoke for a long time, and I remember saying that I'm not going to remember this conversation because I know I'm dreaming. 

I remember seeing My little dog in the dream too.

So, My mother was like My genuie in a lamp. I don't remember exactly what I talked about with My mother, but I remember telling her that I wanted a sex dream.

I always love sex dreams.

I was hoping to get laid in My dream.

So, a few moments later, a topless woman just wearing underwear shows up. I started to rub her clit, and I put her hand on My penis. 

Then My cat moved on My bed, and My sex dream ended, lol.

But, yeah, Finshaggy, I remembered one of your tricks that I saw in one of your videos. The look at your hand trick.

Thanks for helping Me lucid dream. It was fun.

Its 6:10 A.M. right now.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 21, 2014)

3 Random Questions for everyone.

1. Do you have a skeleton inside of you?

2. Have you ever heard of a story where a skeleton does something good?

3. Why are all skeletons evil?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> @Finshaggy
> 
> I just had the craziest lucid dream!
> 
> ...


Nice. I am waiting to make Oilahuasca and stuff, then I am going to start posting my dreams again, thanks for sharing this here now though.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Nice. I am waiting to make Oilahuasca and stuff, then I am going to start posting my dreams again, thanks for sharing this here now though.


Ha, its My pleasure.

I only read through the beginning of this thread so far, where you couldn't remember your dreams, lol.

Yeah, I take 15 mg of melatonin every night for sleep. Melatonin is an over the counter sleeping supplement.

Usually, I believe My dreams are really happening in real life. But once I remembered to look at My hand, (as you suggested), I noticed that I was dreaming; and it was like I had a new power over My dream.

I hope that I can have lucid, vivid sex dreams every night, haha.

~PEACE~


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 21, 2014)

If you have ever played Assassins Creed, you probably have heard of "Assassins" and wondered if their was any Historical basis for the game. If you are looking for evidence of an Italian Assassin guild, or an American Assassin guild, you might be able to do it, but not deep deep in history. So you probably automatically assume Ninjas are the precursor to Assassins, and Assassins come from Asia. But they do not. Assassins come from "Hashashins" and they are from the Islamic Tradition.

Hashashins were made famous by a guy called "The Old Man of the Mountain", his real name was Rashid ad-Din Sinan. 

The Leader of the Hashashins was Hassan-i Sabbah. He was basically an Islamic Missionary, and his people were being conquered. So he started a "Secret Society" where people joined his Mission in an underground manner, then took a fortress on a mountain by slowly working their way into the guard positions. They all got hired as guards and snuck inside and stuff, then they just pulled out their weapons and told everyone that the fortress was theirs now.

From the fortress on the mountain, they launched attacks and fought of sieges from the enemy army.

The Assassins/Hashashins grew, and eventually they became an enemy to the Knights Templar. When you hear of the Christians and Muslims "fighting over the Holy Land", it was the Assassins Vs The Knights Templar.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Ha, its My pleasure.
> 
> I only read through the beginning of this thread so far, where you couldn't remember your dreams, lol.
> 
> ...


I have not started rituals yet, I am going to start trying the "Awake" thing and other rituals in a few months.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> I have not started rituals yet, I am going to start trying the "Awake" thing and other rituals in a few months.


Cool... what kind of rituals are you talking about?

Anyways, I heard that you want to start your own Church? Is this correct?

I am not positive, but I believe that you also want to start your own town? Maybe you posted that thread in the Talk 'N Toke section?

Whats the difference between having your own town and a commune?

Am I mistaken about these things? I forget.

Please talk about what you want to do now that you are an official minister.

Thanks.

~PEACE~


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 21, 2014)

The Hashashins were not only known for the one mountain fort and their ability to defend it, but they were also considered formidable by both Christian and Muslim armies. They were known for getting hired or bought as slaves, so that they could get in to the Palaces and camps of other factions leaders, then they would either gather information from that group, or they would continue to plant members in the group until there were more of them than there were actual guards or slaves. Just like the American/French Revolutionaries and the Freed Roman slaves, the Hashashins were known for wearing Santa hats/Phrygian Caps.


You may be wondering "If the Hashashins and the American Revolutionaries and Roman slaves were all wearing Santa hats/Phrygian Caps/Liberty Caps, was there a connection or are they just random groups that both thought the Santa hat was cool? There is a connection. America was not founded by Assassins, but when America was founded, the people living there were Christian, and the other Christian nations wanted to kill them. They were helped by the Santa hat tradition.

If I say the word "Pirate" you automatically picture a few things. An Eye patch, a Peg Leg, a Parrot, and a Curved Sword. The reason you imagine the Curved sword, is because a large portion of what we now call "Pirates" were Barbary Pirates. If you look up "Barbary Pirates" you will find paintings and stuff of people wearing Santa hats.

Then if you look up "Ottoman Soldier" you will find paintings of more people with these hats. The Ottoman Empire was the empire that protected America from the other Christians. When the American flag was first made, it was used on boats, and anyone who saw one would attack that ship. Once the Ottoman empire signed the "Treaty of Peace and Friendship" with America, it officially made America a nation. Because a nation just means that you are an entity that has a treaty with various other nations. That is the only thing that makes a nation a recognized nation. The Ottoman empire is not talked about much, but the British Empire was not such a big problem once America had protection at sea.

If you looked up "Ottoman Soldier" and "Barbary Pirate" and "Hashashin" you probably saw a people that looked pretty Muslim, and think I am talking about Muslim ideology. This is NOT Muslim ideology. It goes further back than Christianity and Islam, you can find more about the Santa hat by looking up "Mithra" and "Phrygia".

But if you want to see how America, France and Santa hat ideology all tie together, all you have to do is look up "Zouave". These are French Soldiers that fought in the Civil war, and if you didn't know they were French, you would think they were from the Middle East.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Cool... what kind of rituals are you talking about?
> 
> Anyways, I heard that you want to start your own Church? Is this correct?
> 
> ...


Like the "Awake" on the hand thing, that is a ritual.

I am a member of the Universal Life Church, I want to start my own Temple.

I don't want to start "My own" town. I want to start a town for a Cryptocoin. Just a place where people can buy everything with Cryptocoins, and not have to use money any more. I don't plan on living there once it is started, because that would get weird. I said that in the very first videos I ever made on the subject.

I think I just explained the difference, let me know if not.

I have been an "Official Minister" for over 5 years, and I have been talking about what I want to do... For like 2 years here on the internet now, but I have been planning since before then.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> The Hashashins were not only known for the one mountain fort and their ability to defend it, but they were also considered formidable by both Christian and Muslim armies. They were known for getting hired or bought as slaves, so that they could get in to the Palaces and camps of other factions leaders, then they would either gather information from that group, or they would continue to plant members in the group until there were more of them than there were actual guards or slaves. Just like the American/French Revolutionaries and the Freed Roman slaves, the Hashashins were known for wearing Santa hats/Phrygian Caps.
> 
> 
> You may be wondering "If the Hashashins and the American Revolutionaries and Roman slaves were all wearing Santa hats/Phrygian Caps/Liberty Caps, was there a connection or are they just random groups that both thought the Santa hat was cool? There is a connection. America was not founded by Assassins, but when America was founded, the people living there were Christian, and the other Christian nations wanted to kill them. They were helped by the Santa hat tradition.
> ...


This is Finshaggy defending his Santa hat, haha.

P.S. Can you please respond to My last comment?

EDIT- You just answered My questions... nevermind the last question. Thanks, bro.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Like the "Awake" on the hand thing, that is a ritual.
> 
> I am a member of the Universal Life Church, I want to start my own Temple.
> 
> ...


How will people get "Cryptocoins"?

Do you need to pay, or labor for these "Cryptocoins"?

If you need to pay or labor for these "Cryptocoins", what is the difference to money?

Thanks in advance.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 21, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Like the "Awake" on the hand thing, that is a ritual.
> 
> I am a member of the Universal Life Church, I want to start my own Temple.
> 
> ...





Nevaeh420 said:


> How will people get "Cryptocoins"?
> 
> Do you need to pay, or labor for these "Cryptocoins"?
> 
> ...


Doesn't it get tiring constantly logging in and out between these two accounts?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

^^^

Someone is delusional!

I thought that I was @ghostdriver ?

Finshaggy has his own videos of himself.

I have My own videos of Myself.

You are delusional!

Haha, crazy people.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 21, 2014)

http://www.casabugatti.com/design-appliances/kettle-X1?id=14-VERAN


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 21, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Someone is delusional!
> 
> ...


Yes, Jesus. It is fun to laugh at delusional, crazy people...


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 22, 2014)

Christmas is the Holiday that most correlates with this tradition. The Christmas tree did not start as something people brought inside their house, and the Christmas tree has nothing whatsoever to do with Christianity.

The Christmas tree came to America from Germany in the 1800s. And the Germans got it from an even older Tradition. In Europe they used to have the "Mithras Tree". Mithra can be found in almost every culture. In Zoroastrianism, Mithra is "Mica". In Rome, Mithra was known as Mitra, and in India. The Mithra culture in Europe was known for decorating Pine trees outside, and they would wait for Mushrooms to grow underneath. This is why you put Christmas presents under the tree. It is not representative of Jesus, it is representative of Mushrooms growing under Pine trees in the woods.

The Mithraic religion is known to have become the Government cult in Ancient Rome, and there were people that would go through the ceremony of killing the bull as a type of "Right of Passage". Mithra was known for killing a bull, as well as wearing a red cape. You have probably heard of Bull Fighting, and you will notice that the Bull Fighter waves a red cape, and kills a bull. This is the Mithra ceremony. Christmas is not the only place we can find Mithra today, but it is the main place in America that we see it.

But if you go to the Middle East, right next to Saudi Arabia, there is a country known as "Oman". If you have ever heard of the Oman culture, you probably heard of it because the Oman men have to wear weird knives, and some schools around the world don't like them bringing the knives to school, so they are on the news sometimes.

This knife is in a "J" shape, and it is a knife that was HEAVILY associated with Mithra in the past, it was considered like "His knife" the same way the "Bowie Knife" is associated with Bowie. In Oman the knife is given to them when they "become men". So it is still basically the same as how they used to kill the bull as a right of passage.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 23, 2014)

You have probably heard of a "Wizard hat" which is usually some kind of pointy hat, maybe with Moons and Stars on it. Just like the Liberty cap and the Santa hat, the wizard hat comes from the Phrygian cap.

During Roman times and earlier, it was believed that the Planets controlled the weather. Zeus is often depicted with a Lightning bolt, this is because Zeus is Jupiter and they thought Jupiter controlled lightning. Now we know that weather comes from Atmospheric situations and lightning comes from Ions moving around. To them, it looked like the planet Jupiter (Zeus) controlled the lightning.

Then slowly, as more and more was discovered, and Christianity started to spread, the religions that believed the planets controlled the weather (as well as tons of other stuff about the planets) became underground groups, many of them can be found by searching "Hermeticism". In the Middle East, this was known as "Alchemy". Alchemy was early chemistry, where people would do things like make Metal Alloys, or Make Liquor or Perfume. This was happening in the middle east, and they were using the ancient planetary models of study. They believed that the planets were heavily connected to certain metals and plants.

These "Alchemists" were known for wearing Phrygian caps. Here is an example of a Phrygian cap being used as a Wizard cap.






If you think of Wizard Hats and think of the "Crescent Moon and Star" symbol when you think of a wizard, that is because "Wizards" were pre-Islamic people taken over by the Islamic empires, and became part of Islam. Today if you look at a Muslim flag/symbol, usually it has a Crescent Moon and a Star. If you look back far enough in history, you will find "Tanit" which is where this symbol comes from.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> You have probably heard of a "Wizard hat" which is usually some kind of pointy hat, maybe with Moons and Stars on it. Just like the Liberty cap and the Santa hat, the wizard hat comes from the Phrygian cap.
> 
> During Roman times and earlier, it was believed that the Planets controlled the weather. Zeus is often depicted with a Lightning bolt, this is because Zeus is Jupiter and they thought Jupiter controlled lightning. Now we know that weather comes from Atmospheric situations and lightning comes from Ions moving around. To them, it looked like the planet Jupiter (Zeus) controlled the lightning.
> 
> ...



What's your opinion on all the symmetry prevalent in washington dc?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 23, 2014)

When I say "Isaac Newton Discovered Gravity" you probably automatically think of "That guy who had an apple fall on his head". When we were little, they told us that he discovered gravity when an apple fell on his head, and we all are like "That makes sense" because we are kids, then we get older and it is just how we think it happened. This is not actually how it happened. Gravity is not just simply the idea that "Things Fall" gravity is slightly more complex than that. Gravity explains how the moon controls the tides of the ocean, Gravity explains that 2 things fall at the same rate, Gravity explains that the planets are slightly attracted to each other, and massively attracted to the sun. And now we know that Gravity is different on the moon than it is on Earth.

And hearing all that, you probably think "That guy must have known some science", but actually, Isaac Newton is known for NOT being a scientist. Isaac Newton was one of the last Alchemists before the Age of Reason came forth, using ideas from him and others.

Isaac Newton didn't even mean to discover Gravity, he was doing research to try to discover when the world would end, using the Bible and concepts such as Algebra, which we still use, and other things that not many people use any more, like Isopephy, Gematria and Zairja. Which is like Algebra for words.

Due to Persecution from the Christian church on other Religions, Isaac Newton tried to keep most of his studies secret. Since alchemy has ties to planetary religions, it could have gotten him labeled a witch or sorcerer and killed. And we would have never heard of Gravity.

Gravity itself has remnants of Alchemy right in it. It is a concept that tie the Earth to other heavenly bodies, which was prevalent in Alchemy. And it is an invisible force, that Isaac Newton never actually saw. Kind of like Dark Matter for scientists now, they can see how it acts on other things, but they can't see it. The idea of proposing something like that is very Alchemical. And in case you didn't notice "Alchemy" and "Algebra" are both Arabic words.

If you study Newton, you will see that he has theories about Atlantis, as well as a date for the end of the world. People tend to ignore that stuff though and focus on the fact that he found Gravity.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 23, 2014)

You may be thinking "Well, that is in the past, and Gravity is THAT big of a deal". But even though Isaac Newton was one of the last Alchemists of his time, he was definitely not the last Alchemist.

You have probably heard of the weird studies that Benjamin Franklin was in to. He invented Bi-Focal glasses, so people could have so regular glasses and reading glasses in each lens. His most well known venture was probably studying electricity, the story is that he tied a metal key to a kite and had lightning strike it. I am pretty sure that this is a simplified exaggeration much like Isaac Newton's apple of the head story. But Benjamin Franklin was also an Alchemist. 

If you look up "The Old Farmers Almanac", which was started by Benjamin Franklin and comes out every year with a new edition, you will find not only dates for planting crops, but you will find dates for Solar Eclipses and Ancient Farming techniques, like planting by the Planets instead of by the seasons. It also teaches people how to use things like Blood meal, Bone meal, Potash and other Alchemical things in order to fertilize their crops. The Old Farmer's Almanac is basically a simplified Alchemists guidebook for farmers.

The sky used to rule the Government and the society. When people used to say "As above, So below" they did not mean that Heaven reflects Earth, they were saying that Earth is a reflection of the sky.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 23, 2014)

You still might be thinking "Farming and Gravity, that's not really that important". But as I said before, the Sky used to rule the Government and Society, and we can still show this model in the current Government. The sky offers us a lot of things. The Sun seems to go up and down every day, but at the same time it moves across the horizon and you can measure this if you make a fake horizon wall, and mark the sun setting every day. It will move. The sky also offers us the moon, and the planets, which both offer calendars completely different than Sun calendars. And Calendars pretty much guide our lives. For example, did you know the reason July and August have 31 days and are right next to each other is because Augustus Cesar decided he wanted 31 days in his month, so he took one for February. Then February got leap year, and now "Leap Year" is a thing we all know about, the calendar has "Guided" that.

If you have ever been to a really old court house, you have probably seen a statue of a lady with a blind fold, holding a scale. Some people think that Court Rooms come from Boats, and Captains deciding things, but this is wrong. Court Rooms come from Ancient Egypt, and Ancient Greco-Rome. All Governmental bodies are based on Heavenly bodies. When we first had "Judges" they represented heavenly action on Earth, you can definitely see this in the Bible. The entire legal system is based on the sky. As above, so below. Abrahamic faith thinks this means there is a God somewhere in heaven, everyone else understands that this means the Solar system acts as one entity, even though each planet exists individually. The Police or the "Polis" is also based on the sky.

Also, modern Ambulances sometimes have a weird badge symbol on them, but when people think of Hospitals they still think of the Staff with Wings and the Snake. This is the Staff of Aesclapius and is DEEPLY tied to Hermeticism and the Planet Mercury. Medicine comes from Alchemy, Hippocrates made the Hippocratic oath and Doctors still say it today.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2014)

Someone asked how to make a Marijuana Perfume, so here it is.

First, you have to make some pure extract. In Perfuming there are 3 options. Enflourage, Concrete and Absolute.

Enflourage is plant material extracted in to a fat or oil. Ex: Coconut Oil, Butter, Vegetable Oil, Olive Oil, etc.

Concrete is an extraction that is dried. Ex: You could make strong dark Tea with a plant, then evaporate the water by boiling it all away, and you would have concrete of that plant. You could also let a plant sit in Alcohol or another Solvent, then filter out the plant material. Then let the solvent evaporate. Then you have Concrete also. Dry sifting also makes a form of Concrete.

Concrete can be used as Incense.

Absolute is a more pure extract. To get absolute you can do a few different things. The most common is distillation. This is the same way people make Moonshine. You make a dark tea with the plant, then put it in a Still and evaporate it to the other side. Any steam extraction method with get you Absolute. The Chemistry way to make Absolute is to do an extraction in a non-Polar Solvent, then do a wash with a Polar solvent. Or Polarization, Winterization and Filtration.

This will create a produce Perfume grade stuff.

If you are going to make a Perfume, usually you would get something called "Perfumer's Alcohol" and you would mix your Absolute with that, and other things like Lemonene or whatever Terpene you want in there.

In the Perfume industry they use the Molecule "Caryophyllene" to make Marijuana perfumes. I am pretty sure you could make something that smelled like Marijuana if you make Absolute from Patchouli and Uziza.

If you make Marijuana Absolute, you can also do things like mix it with Calcium Hydroxide, or Acetic acid. This way you could form a Salt, instead of a sticky Material. You could also make Marijuana Esters, Peptides, etc.

If you are going to make Marijuana Perfume, I suggest having these things.

d-Lemonene
Glycerol/Glycerine
Vanillin
GABA
L-Tryptophan
Ethanol/Pure Drinking Alcohol
Methanol
L-Lysine
Glutamine
Niacin
Absorbic Acid/Vitamin C
Tartaric Acid
Malic Acid
Edible Lime/Calcium Hydroxide
Thiamine
Hydrogen Peroxide
Potassium Hydroxide
b-Alanine
L-Proline
Activated Charcoal
Isopropyl Alcohol
Benzoic Acid
Baking Soda
Socium Chloride/Table Sale
Sodium Benzoate
Mineral Oil
Citric Acid
5-HTP
L-Theanine


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2014)

Around 100,000 years ago, our Ancestors in Southern Africa started using Dream Herbs and doing Rituals in places like Python Cave, Pinnacle Point, Klaises River Cave and Blombos Cave. One herb they used for Dreaming is Imphepho, another is Silene Capensis.

Dreaming was the very beginning of Religion and Culture. Not only was Imphepho one of the first dream herbs, it was the first thing people ever used to make beds. Usually you would think of Hay as early bedding, but it has been discovered that Imphepho was in the first human beds and pillows.

Around 70,000 BC humans made their way out of Africa, across parts of Asia. Then they made it to Australia, the evidence of this is a skeleton known as "Mungo Man". the Aboriginals in Australia evolved right along side the rest of us, so they were not Isolated and in Papau New Guinea there are still people who have non-Homo Sapien DNA, they are Homo Sapein and Denisovan. So they have the DNA of an older species. They are also know for making boats. It is thought that boats were first made as canoes, but people have been discovering for the passed half century that more and more cultures that preserved prehistoric methods make raft like boats, or boats from Reeds. When the Australian Aborignals made it there 70,000 years ago, they started using Acacia and other plants for dreaming, and inventing, and exploring the spirit world. This time is known as "Dream Time" and there is a field of Archaeology known as "Dream Time Archaeology".

Eventually these people made their way back to Africa and the Egyptian "Tree of Life" is the Acacia, which is usually depicted as some form of living being with branches, giving someone a cup of liquid. So they made drinks from Acacia, and Acacia bark is known to contain DMT and 5-MeO-DMT.

Moses was raised by Pharaoh, and according to tradition, Moses wrote the Bible. Moses' mother sent him down the river, and the Egyptian princess found him in the Reeds and raised her as her own. Then he was raised in the Egyptian temples and schools.

If you look in the Bible, you will find the the Tabernacle is made of Acacia wood. You also find that the Ark of the Covenant and Moses' Altar were made of Acacia wood. Historians believe that Moses talked to God because of an Acacia tree that was vaporized near a heat vent, and they also believe that the crown that was put on Jesus was made of an Acacia branch. I am not saying that these people didn't exist, I am saying they were following a 70,000 year old tradition.

According to Christian/Jewish tradition, Moses wrote the Bible. The "10 Commandments" were actually a lot longer than we think of them. It was a book of law. In the Bible it speaks of a "Tree of Life" and a "Tree of Knowledge", according to Christianity, humans ate from the Tree of Knowledge. In Ancient Egypt, they were drinking from the tree of life.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2014)

If you have been Christian, or are Christian, or talk to a Christian, then you know that there is supposed to be a difference between the "Old Testament God" and the "New Testament God".There is a reason, for this. Moses took some things from the Egyptian tradition, but not any of the Good stuff. The Tree of Life became hidden, and the Acacia became used as an altar instead of a drink.

But the idea of the "Vengeful God" and the "Jealous God" comes from Mountain and Lightning Worship. Christianity and Judaism started of as Mountain and Lightning Worship. Moses went up to Mount Sianai, where he found a "Fire God" who spoke to him. Then God burned the top of the mountain, some Christians claim to know where this mountain is, and there is a mountain in the Middle East with a Burn on top, and they say that God sat there.

If you look up Jacowitz, you will find a Native American Mountain God. One who accepts Sacrifice, just like the Abrahamic God. The God of Abraham said "The wages of Sin is death" so if you sin, Christians say you are supposed to die. But Jesus died for you. This is Mountain God mentality.

Jacowits is part of a "Holy Trinity" of Gods, also known as a "Triad". Similar to Christianity, ex: Jesus, God and the Holy Ghost. The Native Americans in North America also had a version of this mountain God, they called them "Thunder Birds" and they claimed that they lived on Mountains. A specific example of this is Pamola.

The Mountain Gods and the Lightning/Thunder Gods were very Similar. And you can imagine that when there were no walls, and no electricity, lightning must have seemed a lot more like "The Voice of God".

Hurricanes are named after the South American God Huracan. He is known for taking part in Creation, and the "Global Flood" in Native American myth. Supposedly he created Giants and they displeased him, so he made a flood, then created man. He is represented as a Serpent, or a 1 legged man, because he is the God of Lightning.

The Aztecs had a similar Lightning God named Tlaloc. He was seen as the giver of life, and was feared for his ability to send storms and hail. This was the main religion in Mexico before the Christians came, and most of the Christian worshiping places are actually places that the people used to worship Tlaloc (Mountains, etc). So the Natives basically just had to change the name name of God, then still be scared he might send a storm and stuff. It was really no different except the Christians were telling everyone not to let women on top in bed. Which is a really weird thing to make everyone do.

Chaac was the Mayan Lightning and Storm God. He is an example of an American culture who used the Axe along with the Worship of a Thunder God. You have heard of this before in Europe as "Thor". There are a lot of religions around the world that say Lightning is actually a God who goes up to the sky to strike the clouds and bring rain. Usually lightning is also associated with snakes.

I am not saying that Christianity was a copy of something else, I am saying that a lot of Culture thought that Lightning was the Voice of God. Or that God lived on Mountains.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2014)

I am almost positive that there are some people out there that read the last few posts and thought "This guy thinks God put Obama in office and Congress in Power, he thinks the Government is looking out for his best interests". And I assure you, you have no idea what you are talking about.

There are probably other people who are thinking "All you said was that Western Medicine represents the Planet Mercury on Earth, and that Judges represent heavenly bodies, etc" so I will go further in to this now.

I mentioned before that the "Holy Trinity" is a common theme throughout MOST religions. In Christianity it can be found in "God, Jesus and the Holy Ghost", and I also gave the example of the Native American, Jacowitz, who was part of a Holy Trinity as well as a Global flood myth. There are so many examples of Holy Trinities in both Religion and Nature.

In the Hindu Religion, the Holy Trinity is Brahma, Vishnu and Shiva. Just like in Christianity, they are all actually 1 God, but he takes 3 forms. His Singular form when he is all 3 is "Creation", but his 3 forms are: Creation, Destruction and Preservation. And destruction is not like Armies attacking people, Destruction is like a Revolution bringing a new Political system. Or a Seed breaking open and becoming a plant. These are examples of "Shiva" type destruction. This Trinity is known as the Trimurti.

In Ancient Greece there was a Holy Trinity: Zeus, Hades and Poseidon. Which is, Sky, Water and Underworld. Zeus also had a half human, half God son called Hercules.

This Holy Trinity was used as a balance of Government. The Temples of these Gods were considered extremely important, and before there were Government buildings, these operations happened inside the Temples. Ancient Greece had Congress, Judges and a Democratic leader. And the American Government system was not actually invented by the Founding Fathers, it was mostly taken from the nearby native American tribes. They had a system where they could cross borders for trading and stuff, but they retained borders for certain things. They used the Native American model (The Sioux Nation I think) and mixed it with the Athenian model. This is how we got the Government we have now.

If you look up "Legal Maxims" you will find what are basically Rules for court proceeding. These are not all new, some of them have been around since we were speaking Latin. Same goes for the Government, they may have written those documents in the late 1700s, but the actually thing itself comes from the sky and has been used for a LONG time.

Democracy is different from other systems because ANYONE can become part of the "Ruling Class", and we get to choose who is in the ruling class. But we mess it up by picking people that look like they belong there. Then we have to do like the sky does in Easter, which is Revolution. Taurus is covered for 3 days, then it comes back out to start everything over and start anew with Spring.

The Constellations in the sky that people said "That looks like a bull" and "That looks like a fish", these people did not just pick random stars to shape. Those stars are the stars that the sun Moves through, as we move around the sun. From our perspective here on Earth, the sun moves through different constellations. This is why in Astrology there is a constellation associated with your birthday.That just means that is where the sun was in association to the stars when you were born.

You may have also noticed that "Months" don't really go with a Sun calendar. Months are loosely based on the Moon Calendar. So about Once a month you get a Full moon and a New moon. That is why we have Months.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2014)

You may be thinking "If the Tree of Life comes from Egypt, did the Serpent also show up in Egyptian Myth" the answer is yes, and not only did the Serpent appear in Egyptian mythology, but it was a storm God. He is meant to represent Darkness and Chaos, he was also depicted as a Dragon.

Apep was the direct opponent of Ma'at, who is the Goddess of Light, Truth, Balance and Justice. She is represented by the Scale (for weighing). Ma'at can be found today in the word "Math" and the = sign is pretty much her reincarnation in our culture. Both sides of the equation must be balanced. The direct enemy of the God of Light and Balance is the Lightning/Storm/Mountain God. He asks for death by sin, while Ma'at simply asks for moral repayment for evil deeds.

Apep was always depicted as some kind of Serpent, either a Dragon or Snake or some other scaled creature.

Since Ra was the Sun, in the sky, he was also closely associated with light, but Ra is the force behind the light he is not the light itself. So in modern terms, Ra is something like "Atomic Energy" or even "Kinetic Energy". Apep was also an Enemy of Ra, and the Ancient Egyptian said that every day when the Sun (Ra) when down for the night, he was actually going in to the underworld and doing battle with Apep. So every morning when the Sun came up, the Egyptians greeted it as if it had won a battle to get there.

Early on in the Mythology (Egypt was around for about 10,000 years, so things changed sometimes) Ra and Set were on the same team, so the Storm God and the Sun God were actually together fighting the Chaos and the Darkness, but later Set became intertwined with Apep in the story, and the Storm God became equivalent to the Chaos and Darkness.

Then according to the Bible, Moses went on top of a Mountain and started talking to this Storm God.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2014)

I only mentioned the Egyptian perspective on this. So here is the ancient Jewish tradition.

The Ancient Jewish people had multiple Gods, not just one God. And their Storm God was known as Hadad.

Christians claim that the word Ba'al in the Bible is a reference to the Devil, but Ba'al was the ancient Semitic word for "Lord". They did not say Lord, they said Ba'al. But when another tribe says it, the people in the Bible claim that their Lord is Satan. And Satan is not Lucifer, Satan is just Hebrew word for Adversary. So Ba'al is God when you are Christian and he is Satan if you are a Christians enemy, according to the Bible.

But, if you look in to the Culture that came before Jesus, you will see the storm God Hadad and earlier Adad. He was called Ba'al only when people wanted to call him Lord, because that was the word for Lord. Hadad is even called "The Lord of Heaven".

I did not mention the Aztec and Mayan Gods for no reason, Tlaloc and the other Gods are the same as Hadad and Adad. Also similar to Zeus and Thor. Usually they are part of the Holy Trinity, no matter what region of the world it is.

Also as mentioned before Native Americans related their Lightning with the Axe, and the Norse related their Lightning with the Axe. This symbolism is known as the Labrys. It is also the tool that Zeus/Jupiter used to call on lightning. When Christianity spread it was very easy for them to make everyone stop worshiping axes and give them crosses. At least easier than telling them to get a whole new Faith. So when people "Wield a Cross" and claim it Holds power, this comes from the Labrys. Yes it is a symbol of Jesus death, but when someone claims it has the power of the sky God, this is a Labrys. No different than if someone were to say Thor was helping them swing their axe.

The word "Symbol" is related to the word "Symmetry". Symmetry means something is the same on both sides, like a Cross or a Butterfly. Symbol means that they are different, but they mean the same on the inside. For example, Christians claimed the symbol of the Lion and the Lambs, but they are all Humans.

The number 3 shows up again and again in Religions. The Trinity is a very popular concept, and throughout history people have used the "Trefoil" to show the trinity, you can even find the symbol on Churches today. It is a symbol that represents the Holy Trinity. The Triquetra can also be found throughout most religions, and shows the same trinity.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2014)

People are already putting Christmas Lights up, so I am going to give everyone some examples of what different symbols they can use.

The "Liberty Pole" that shows you are a freed Slave is a Phrygian/Santa Cap on top of a Pole. This symbol can be found in the American Army Seal and the US Senate seal, so the Government Recognizes it, it is also on the Haitian flag since they are a nation of Freed slaves.

You can replicate this Symbol by putting a Santa Hat on top of a Tree, or a Light Post, or a Stop Sign, or a Flag Pole.

Santa Hats are not the only version. You can actually find "Phrygian Caps" some places. Then there are Red Berets, which the Army still wears some places. Another modern version is the "Fez". There are groups that wear Fezs in America still, like the Shriners, so if you put it on a Pole people would definitely recognize it.

The hat itself was just worn by a certain country first, then eventually they became known as "Slave hats", and eventually a symbol of Freedom and Liberty.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 24, 2014)

My neighbors don't have Christmas lights on yet, but one of them keeps something exactly like this in front of their commercial farm on display all year. I now live amongst a nearly homogeneous white area. The iron sculpture seems odd maybe somewhat discriminatory.
What do you think? Has anyone else ever seen these, or does anyone know of their origin? I recall seeing a few as a kid in the 7o's.


@sunni @mr sunshine. @lahadaextranjera @KLITE @Hookabelly @racerboy71 @UncleBuck @dr.gonzo1@Ishrahnai @tytheguy111 @Singlemalt @PorterRockwell @zeddd @Growan @LetsGetCritical @rory420420 @Fungus Gnat @FatMarty @Milovan @Diabolical666


----------



## KLITE (Nov 24, 2014)

Pretty sure those were the fuckers that got banned from being inside KINDER surprise eggs back in 19something. no?


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> My neighbors don't have Christmas lights on yet, but one of them keeps something exactly like this in front of their commercial farm on display all year. I now live amongst a nearly homogeneous white area. The iron sculpture seems odd maybe somewhat discriminatory.
> What do you think? Has anyone else ever seen these, or does anyone know of their origin? I recall seeing a few as a kid in the 7o's.
> 
> 
> ...


i have seen those..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 25, 2014)

KLITE said:


> PGretty sure those were the fuckers that got banned from being inside KINDER surprise eggs back in 19something. no?


Looks like the Golly Wog which is now the banned logo from Golden Shred marmalade.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 25, 2014)

Do you believe that Hercules is the one who separated Europe from Africa at the Straight of Gibraltar? Do you believe there was a man with a Bull head who ate virgins? Do you believe that Prometheus brought us fire from the Gods?

If you do not believe these stories are true, and think they are Myths that contain Philosophy, then you should not believe that Jewish people were ever slaves in Egypt. Christians demonize the Egyptian religion and Culture by labeling "Pharaoh" as a slave driver, and pretending as if the people in Egypt thought they were "better than God".

There is no evidence of Slavery in Egypt, or Moses. Moses is not even an Egyptian word, but the Bible claims he was found as a baby and raised by Pharaoh's daughter.

I am not saying the Holocaust didn't happen, or that Rome didn't push the Jewish people all over the world. I am just saying that there is not a single bit of evidence that the Egyptians enslaved Jewish people. And I don't even mean this towards Jewish people, this is for Christians mainly. I apologize if your heritage is attached to the fairy-tale of slavery in Egypt, but it is a fairy-tale.

If you think there is evidence of Jewish slavery in Egypt, or Moses existing. Then you also believe we have evidence for the existence of things like the "Set Animal" or the Griffin. The Griffin is a mythical beast that is not only found in one culture, but in MANY cultures. But we know Griffins and Set Animals aren't real. On the other hand, 1 Culture tells us that their culture was slaves, but the people who are claimed to have been the slave drivers don't seem to have any blood on their hands.

There is some History in the Bible, there is some History in Egypt, there is some history in Greece. But if you want to find out what is Myth and what is true, you have to compare them all and subtract the difference.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 25, 2014)

If you get in to deep discussion with a Christian who thinks the Bible is History, they probably base some of their beliefs on the Book of Enoch and the Book of Macabee and stuff. 

If you have heard of Christians who say Dinosaurs and People lived together, usually they will point to things like the Book of Enoch, where a "Behemoth" is described. And if you drew what was described, you would get something like a Brontosaurus. To Christians, this is evidence that Dinosaurs lived with people. They will also point to things like the Inca stones, which depict dinosaurs and brain surgery, but these are hoaxes.

You have probably also heard of the flood with Noah, these people who think the Bible talks about dinosaurs usually also believe that the Bible talks about Nephilim, which are half angel or something and they are Giants. They think that God was displeased by these creatures, and that they had something to do with the flood and not just people.

Every time someone finds a skeleton of a super tall person, or anything like that, they try to say that they have found giants. But there is no evidence of a tribe of giants or anything like that.

When Whooly Mammoths were first discovered, Christians put the skeletons together as a standing human type thing, with the tusks as giant shoulder blades. And they said they had found the race of Giants.

Just wanted to let everyone know this is a thing.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 25, 2014)

A lot of Christians like to think "Buddha was just a copy cat of Jesus" to explain away Buddhism, whenever someone mentions that Buddhism is more Peaceful than even the new testament, and Siddhartha (the first Buddha) never mentions God. Most people don't understand the teachings of Buddhism, but if you want a quick picture of it, Buddhism explains that a person who says "You did X to me" or "You took X from me" will be angry, but the person who lets go of these thoughts will not be angry. If you let people treat you the way they do, and do not worry about it, they will eventually realize that they are doing what they are doing. For example, a lot of people will automatically assume that someone who drinks alcohol is not responsible, or that someone who goes to a Psychiatrist is crazy, or that someone who has long hair is a Liberal, or that someone from Texas is Conservative. People like to get angry at people for no reason, but if you come at things more open, you will not be so angry.

But back to the point, Jesus came after Buddha. But exist around 500 YEARS before Jesus, and his religion was spread quickly, via Hellenization.

Then there is Zoroaster. Zoroaster also existed 500 years before Jesus, and possibly even 1,000 years before Jesus. This religion is known for a fact to have influenced Christianity, Judaism, Gnosticism and Islam. For example, this is where the idea of an Angel comes from, they started in Sumer and moved West via Hellenization.

An example of something we get from Hellenization is the statues in India. Before Egypt and Greek ideas came to India, they had no statues. Then once they got the idea, they started making Statues, and now we see all kinds of Statues. This idea was originally Egyptian, and it was considered to be similar to a Shadow, which contains part of the "Soul". Another example is the "Academy", Plato founded it, and now we use the word "Academy" for all schooling type places. It started with Hellenization. This is also where Museums come from, the first Museum was Alexander the Great's "Musaeum" in Egypt. I have a book called "The Oxford Companion to Classical Civilization" and it is basically a dictionary of all these things.

And not only did these people and their texts ALL exist before Jesus by hundreds of years, and get spread to Jesus' region by Hellenization. Jesus' family (known as the Holy Family) had to leave when the King said he wanted to kill all babies under 2 years of age, and they went to Egypt and other places. 

People like to pretend Jesus was the first one to do all this stuff, or that he existed in a vacuum with no other religions forming around him, but not only were all of these Hellenistic things going on that we definitely know about, there were also tons of people claiming to be divine at that time, as well as claiming to do things like raise the dead and heal the sick. 

You probably know that Jewish people do not accept the divinity or words of Jesus, which is what makes them Jewish and Christians Christian. And they have good reason not to believe him, the prophecies said the Messiah was going to reclaim Israel for the Israelites, so he didn't fulfill it. But if you look up people like Judas Maccabeus, he actually fulfilled multiple prophecies in the old testament, as well as starting a revolution in Israel.

Jesus probably existed to an extent (not a God), but, so did all these other people.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 25, 2014)

When a Christian sees any kind of God with horns, they automatically assume that it is related to Satan. But when ancient people put horns on something, it was not meant to symbolize that it was evil, it was meant to symbolize the soul or metaphysical aspect of it.

The word for "Ram" in Ancient Egypt and the word "Soul" in ancient Egypt are both "Ba". So they would depict "Souls" in art as a Ram. Cows and Bulls were also considered very important for a few reasons. Cows gave people milk, and Bulls gave people meat.

The symbol of horns was no different in Ancient Greece. Alexander the Great can be found on coins depicted with horns, and this was because he claimed to be deity.

A well known God that Christians automatically assume is Satan is the Greek God Pan. When people see the God pan, they will even say that it was meant to be Satan. This is completely wrong.

Pan was a God of Nature, and is basically no different than the Christian God. He is considered the God of Mountains, Wilderness and Pastures (so Shepherd God). There are Multiple forms of Pan in Greek myth, so various stories about where he started and what he did in the Myths with which Gods. But mainly he was Wilderness, Nature and the Good and Bad in people. If you were charitable, that was considered Pan. But if you spank you child, that is also considered Pan. If you look up a "Pan Flute" you have probably seen one before. Pan is also where the word Panic comes from, since in the myth he scared the enemy army so that his side could win.

Pan's religious center was known as Arcadia, this was a place where Shepherds lived, and throughout Greek and European History the idea of "Arcadia" has kind of helped inspire the idea of Heaven. Arcadia was a real place and is a real place, but it is also a concept. "Et in Arcadia Ego" was a famous phrase, which means "Even in Arcadia I..." or "Even in Heaven, I will still..." and then people would paint about the things that they would still do in heaven/Arcadia.

Pan can be traced back in Vedic tradition to the God Pashupati, so 4000 years old. And he is connected with the God Shiva, because Shiva can also be traced back to Pashupati. So Marijuana, Wilderness, etc used to be one God instead of 2 Gods, but then they separated and one went to Greece while one stayed in India.

The semi Modern Greek war of independence was partially centered in Arcadia, and Arcadia was the Ancient center of something that was similar to the United States. The same way America is a collection of 50 states working together, the Arcadian league was a Government body that oversaw multiple city-states in Greece. The league was formed when Sparta attacked, and the smaller subdivisions of Arcadia began forming into democratic Groups. So basically Religious organizations and Political parties, but before those things existed. They soon took charge of Arcadia, and made bonds with the surrounding city states to fend off the Spartans, and the only problem they had was Oligarchical governments that were more concerned about their slaves than they were about working with their neighbors, but this was in Arcadia so the Government was overthrown there. When the League was fully formed, they had between 50,000-70,000 men and when they stood up to the Spartans, they Spartans backed down. But eventually there were the Persians and the Romans and the League disintegrated.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 25, 2014)

Now that the movie 300 has popularized the battle between the Spartans and the Persians, everyone has heard of it. But there was a similar battle between Athens and Persia. If you remember in the movie 300, the Athenians came to help the Spartans, and the Spartans said "We aren't pottery makers and wood crafters, or whatever, we are Warriors full time". Those were the Athenians, and the Athenians ended up fighting a similar battle.

The Athenian problem actually started with the Spartans. Athens was very Democratic and Free minded, since their Goddess was Athena, who comes to Earth in the form of "Mentor". So they were very dedicated to education. Sparta on the other hand would leave babies in the snow if they weren't perfect, and if they were alive the next day they got to get raised into an adult. The Spartan God is Mars or Ares.

So the Spartans were in Athens and they were causing problems. The Athenians didn't know what to do, and they asked the Persians for help. A Persian diplomat came with an offering of Sand and Water, which the Athenians accepted. They did not realize though that when they accepted the offering of Sand and Water, they had given their state to the Persian empire.

So the Athenians ended up getting rid of the Spartans themselves, and the Persians came and started trying to collect taxes and stuff, and the Athenians told them to fuck off. So the Persians sent an Army.

This battle is known as the Battle of Marathon, because it was fought in a place called Marathon. And the end of the story here will tell you how this gave us the modern idea of a "Marathon" race.

The Athenians went to Marathon and set it up much like the Spartans did, but they did not have such a small space, so they used chopped down trees and stuff to make barriers in a similar but larger area, to funnel them in. They also had more than 300 men. They eventually defeated all of the Persians, and one soldier ran back to Athens, which was a 26-ish mile trip (the length of a modern marathon). When he got their he yelled "NIKE!" which means "Victory", then he fell over dead.

A modern example of "Marathon" can be found in Florida, since it is so close to Cuba, they have a town called "Marathon". The town Marathon is down in the Florida Keys, and there is a 7 mile bridge with 2 lanes that only has water on both sides. It gets you from Big Pine Key, to Marathon Key (Key means Island in Florida for some reason). So the police use this 7 Mile bridge as an easily dependable spot to stop drugs and immigration. If you go to Marathon, you will find City Police, Highway Police, Border Patrol, Wildlife, and State Troopers.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 25, 2014)

Most people have heard the name "Alexander the Great", and they recognize the name, but they don't actually know what happened historically that made them remember it today.

In short, Alexander is remembered for Conquering most of Greece and making it to about India, he was the King of Macedonia, and once he spread Macedonia out so thin, the Romans came in and conquered Macedonia to create the Roman Empire. So Alexander was the first one to connect the "West" to the "East". The time of East and West mixing is known as "Hellenization" and it started with Alexander the Great. One of the key factors in the Hellenistic Era was the Library of Alexandria, which is Library Alexander founded in Egypt, then it was filled with copies of texts from all over the known world.

When Alexander was young, his dad (Philip II) was known for bringing Macedonia into a "Golden Age". Alexander is literally quoted saying "My father has left nothing for me to do" because he thought his dad had done everything to make the kingdom great, so he didn't know what he was supposed to do. Macedonia had mostly been mountain people and farmers who did not live in "Urban" environments. But Philip II did something different. Instead of just being "King of the Mountain people" (like the modern Taliban still does today in Afghanistan) Phillip II decided he was going to make his people great. Supposedly he was the first one in history to say "Divide and Conquer".

The way Philip II changed Macedonia is by creating a government system, which he based on Military accomplishment. Philip II was very in to the work of Homer, and he made a structure based on Homer's poems, which was basically like "Brother's in Arms". And the people who were closest to him got to be the owner of the most land (Barons, etc.) in Macedonia. This structure created towns, which become a booming economy and birth rate, which led to tons of soldiers being available... Then Alexander the Great took over, and he was not known as Alexander the Great yet.

Alexander was tutored by Aristotle until the Age of 16, so he was pretty well aware of the known world, but he thought that his dad had left nothing for him to do. He had joined his father in Campaigning at a young age, and was reported to have saved Philip II's life at one point, but once his father was dead, he spent a lot of time trying to over shadow him. He was only 20 years old when Philip II was assassinated.

When Alexander first made it to Asian soil, he threw a spear in to the ground and declared that the land was a gift to him from the Gods. The first group Alexander conquered was the Persians, but he treated both their leaders and their dead with respect, so they did not revolt when he took over. He actually began adopting Persian customs, like having people kiss his ring, and the Greek leadership distrusted this, so later he did less of that stuff. His ownership of Persia was sealed when he made it to modern day Turkey where he found what was known as "The Gordian Knot". According to legend, whoever untied the unending Gordian knot was meant to be Emperor, so Alexander cut it in half with a sword.

From Persia, Alexander basically took over all the land that ISIS is taking over right now. The Levant and Syria. From their he went to Israel, and according to legend the Hebrews showed him a verse in the book of Daniel that said a Greek King would take the Persian empire. In Lebanon Alexander found "Baalbeck" which was a giant ancient Structure, and on top of it he built a temple to Zeus, which became known as "Heliopolis" to the Romans.

From there he went to Egypt, where he attacked them over and over until he finally broke in. Once he was inside he got an oracle to say he was supposed to be king, and the Egyptian Queen adopted him, so that he would be ruler when she died.

In Egypt, the Library of Alexandria was established, which spread knowledge from East to West and from West to East, as well as the "Musaeum" which was a place where they collected artifacts all over the world for people to study. Ptolemy was Alexander's General in Egypt, and he is well known for changing Egyptian culture DRASTICALLY. Ex: Apis the Bull God was turned into a man because Greeks didn't want to worship an animal. Cleopatra came from this "New Egypt" later.

Then he just went East and East, until he made it to Pakistan. In Pakistan he stopped being so violent because the Armies he was fighting were not the same. Alexander's army picked up tactics from all the different people they beat, and they usually beat the other armies by using their own tactics against them or trapping them in their own tactics, but once he made it as far Eastward as India, it was just not the same, and he started talking to tribal leaders to get permission to cross peacefully.

Eventually his men made him stop because they had not been home for almost 20 years, then Alexander got sick and died in Babylon. He never finished all his plans, and once he was gone the kingdom fell in to Civil war and all kinds of other problems.

But even though Alexander was gone as his kingdom started to fall, he connected the West and the East forEVER. For example, Buddhist came to the west creating "Greco-Buddhism" and the art of Statue making made its way to Buddhist countries and India, where we still see statues of Gods. Some of us even think that people in India are 'Worshiping Idols" even though their statues are just meant to give them something to focus on here on Earth, but it is not meant to actually be the "Idol God" itself. It is just a statue of the God.

Before statue making came to Buddhist culture, there were no Buddha statues. Buddha was previously represented by an Empty throne, or Foot prints on the ground, or the Dharma wheel.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 26, 2014)

For some reason when Christians talk about history they go from Semetic/Jewish history right up to Greco-Phoenician history, where they completely drop off and act like the world paused. Then they pick up again at Roman history, with the story of Jesus, but some REALLY interesting stuff happened between that time period.

There was a group known as the Phoenicians, these were the people trading Wine, as well as making the Colors Red and Blue for trade. They made the best Crimson that lasted a long time, and they made the ONLY Blue/Purple, so they pretty much had the market cornered on ancient fashion and art. The Phoenician trade routes were basically the route that Hellenization took to move from Africa to Europe, and there was already a lot of trade between Africa and Europe around 1000 BC. Africa and Europe are not so far apart, and ancient people did not think of them as so massively distinctive as we do. Africa was not even recognized as separate from Asia until around 500 BC, and sometimes the Nile river was considered the dividing point between Africa and Asia.

But the Phoenicians created so much stuff and spread it to all the other people. They were the first ones to create boats that could go deep in to the Sea or Ocean, which allowed them to Rule the Sea until the Republic of Rome took it from them when one of their boats washed up on a Greek shore, allowing the Romans to copy it and make more. They also invented the first non-Colored glass, and the Languages Latin/Greek, and Hebrew, which became pretty much all of the other languages.

A prominent Phoenician Kingdom that became one of the most well known enemies of Rome is Carthage. Carthage was founded in Africa by Queen Dido.

Carthage was an Oligarchy at first (later made a Democracy by Hannibal, then demolished by Rome), where the rich families ruled everything, and they ruled the entire Mediterranean, and even parts of Italy (The Island now known as Sicily used to be African/Carthaginian). From what we can tell, the Phoenicians were very much like Jewish/Christian people, in that they believed the world ran on Fate/Gods Will. So when Rome took the Sea from them, they were not willing to fight to keep it.

But even though the Carthaginian leadership was not willing to fight for the Sea, there was one Soldier who was a member of a wealthy family, his name was Hamiclar Barca, and he was specifically from the Punic Ethnic group of Carthage who spoke Semitic (Hebrew type) languages. The Punics had a government separate from Carthage, and they ran it as a land owning Aristocracy. So Hamiclar decided to take fate in to his own hands, and he hired a bunch of Mercenaries to keep the battle going. He held a mountain close to the Sea, and this is where he raised his son. This was in Sicily, and Hamiclar led a series of guerrilla wars against the Romans there, this was known as the First Punic war. The leadership in Carthage promised more than they could pay, and a war started against the Mercinaries

When Hannibal was very young, he ask if he could go overseas to war, so Hamiclar took him in to a chamber with a raging fire meant for Sacrifices, and he held Hannibal over the flames and made him swear he would never be a friend of Rome. When he swore, he got to live.

At the end of the War, Hamiclar signed a treaty with Rome, drawing borders in modern Spain, the "Hispania". Hamiclar then started spreading Carthaginian influence in to Spain, establishing some towns. When Hannibal was about 20.

Hannibal's brother in Law, Hasdrubal, took over the operations in Spain and Hannibal continued under him. Then Hasdrubal was killed and the army chose Hannibal to be Commander in Chief, and Mercenaries from all around came to join him because they had heard of his father. He started going around Spain getting all the tribes to pay taxes and offer men as soldiers, and according to a treaty with Rome he was not allowed to cross the Ebro river, which he did not. Eventually he came to an established town known as "Seguntum" which was a an ally of Rome, but since they were on the Carthage side of the river, Hannibal attacked.

Rome didn't like this, so they went to the Carthaginian leaders in Africa, and they asked them to hand over Hannibal as a prisoner. They said no. Then the Roman diplomat said "Then do you want war?" paraphrased, and the Carthaginian leaders left for a moment to gather and talk, then when they came back they said "You pick".

So the Romans prepared for war, thinking they had a few seasons, and since the Carthaginians didn't have the Sea they expected that there would be a battle to get the Sea back, and not a giant land force first thing. 

So Hannibal went across Europe recruiting Celtic/Spanish tribes, then he made his way to the Alps. He brought a giant troop of elephants, but during their 3 weeks in the alps, most of the elephants died and according to the Roman historians only 1 was left when he got there (by some accounts, none were left, but he had one in the battles). The alps also took out 1/3 of their men, and in a swamp Hannibal's eye was infected by a mosquito, which caused him to go blind in that eye.

Most armies would have deserted, but Hannibal took no luxuries for himself. When his men slept on the floor, he slept on the floor. When they were not eating, he was not eating. When he got paid, they got paid. So they stayed with him. When he got to Italy, the Romans were surprised and Hannibal got a quick victory, and all the Celtic tribes started sending their sons to him, because they had never heard of anyone who could defeat the Roman forces.

The Romans actually thought that they were going to have fun, and they treated the beginning of the war kind of like a sport, where they would take turns going out to fight the Barbarian. But soon they realized that Hannibal was not a barbarian, and that he was killing most of them. Hannibal announced his arrival by going through Roman cities and burning fields, then telling the people "Rome can not help you". Flavius was the leader of Rome at the time, and everyone got angry because he was not able to beat Hannibal, but this was mainly because no one was listening to him. He was the only one that was not trying to fight Hannibal, but instead starve his army away. But he could not do it with the other Romans playing their sport.

The first major victory was at a river. According to the Roman records the reason they lost was because they did not eat breakfast (lol), but that is just an excuse. What happened was the Romans had a camp that had 2 leaders, the 2 leaders were kind of arguing, so they were taking turns being in charge. And every day they changed who was in charge, they actually changed the entire way the camp worked. So Hannibal picked the leader who was more frantic, and drew him out of the camp. Then had him cross a river, and killed his people as they made it to the other side.

Then in the next Major Victory, Hannibal completely tricked the Roman army and killed tons of them again. They set up a camp and did not make any fires, so the Romans would not know where they were. Then they got a herd of Cows and tied torches to their horns, and sent them ahead. This made the Romans think that the army was closer than it was, so they ran to the cows and tired themselves out. Then Hannibal attacked from the front, while his brother attacked from behind.

The most famous battle was the battle of Cannae. Before the Battle, Hannibal was standing with his army of about 50,000 men, who were not well trained, and were not well armored compared to the Romans, who had 90,000 men. One of Hannibal's officers, named Gisgo, came to him and said (paraphrased) :
"They have so many men, we will surely lose today"

And Hannibal replied:
"One thing has escaped your notice. In all their vast numbers, there is not one of them named Gisgo".

That day Hannibal's 50,000 men killed 70,000 men, and sent the other 20,000 men running. The way the Carthaginians counted their kills was by collecting the rings of high ranking leaders, then they would just multiply the number of rings by the number of men Romans put under a man who wore a ring like that.

After this Rome kind of shut down. The city of Rome itself was locked down, and people were burying other people alive to try to make the Gods happy. According to historians, pretty much every single person in the Roman empire lost a family member in that battle. The Roman government literally banned the word "Peace" during this time.

At this time the Romans stopped thinking it was a game, and they listened to Flavius. Hannibal ruled Italy for 15 years while they figured everything out, but eventually the Romans started "sanctioning" Hannibal. This is now known as the "Flavious strategy" a more simple example is burning your fields as you run, so the enemy can not eat from your farms.

Rome was not exactly sure how to handle Hannibal, but then there was a young Roman named "Scipio Africanus" who everyone would tell "If you battle Hannibal, you will end up in the ground like your father" since his father had been killed in Spain. But Scipio asked the leaders "Why do you fight Hannibal and not Carthage" the leaders said "Cathage is across the Sea, Hannibal is a weeks march from Rome" and Scipio replied "What is Hannibal without Carthage". So they sent Scipio to Carthage, and he used tactics like Trumpets to scare the elephants. Hannibal came back to fight him, and Scipio won. After Tome took Carthage they burned it for weeks, to make sure it would never come back. They crucified a bunch of people, and put everyone else who lived there in to Roman slavery. 

Hannibal was exiled, and helped the Macedonians. Then eventually he committed suicide and in his suicide not he wrote "Now you can all rest, knowing this old man is dead".


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 26, 2014)

Age has been something that people have recognized as a distinctive thing pretty much throughout history. The way we wait until kids are 16 to drive, 18 to let them buy cigarettes or vote, and 21 to drink, most cultures have had some form of Age system.

In Ancient Egypt this idea was seen in the Scarab beetle, but since they had temples that were associated with planets, farming, the Nile etc. they gave their kids more direction than "You can drive now, you can smoke and vote now, you can drink now". They actually looked for indicators that showed the kid was going a certain direction, then they would fuel them. 

The Scarab beetle shows us this idea in a strange way. First it starts as an egg inside a ball of shit. Then it hatches and turns in to a larva. Then that larva becomes a beetle. This symbol was also seen in some cultures via the Butterfly.

The Age systems used to work by religion instead of by Nation, and the Pythagorean system in Greece was similar to the Hindu system found in the Vedas. They have 4 stages of life, the first being from 0-24, The next goes until age 48, and the next goes to 72, then the next goes to death. In India these "stages" are known as Ashram.

Another system in Greece was Hippocratic, which identified 7 stages. This can also be found in Hindu religion. They had 1 system that was meant to tell you your overall place in society, while another was meant to tell you what you were supposed to be doing. Kind of like a School Curriculum for life, ex: Learn the Alphabet, Math, etc is ages 3-12.

They recognized that aging came with development and even in ancient Greece they had age limits for holding office and things like that.

Age created a Class System. Since they had true Democracy in parts of Greece, every single person who was eligible voted for everything. If they wanted to build a new temple, you got a vote. If they wanted to go to war, you got a vote. So being part of the Polis aka Voting body was actually a lot more meaningful than it is now. In America and similar places, we have a "Democratic Republic" and Republics are defined by Plato. Republics are meant to be ruled by "Philosopher Kings" or something similar, and what we do is we have a Democracy where we elect our Philosopher Kings. Then we switch them out every few years.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 26, 2014)

Democracy is not meant to be any harder than forming a Tribe, and Democracy is not just meant for Governments. There is supposed to be Democracy inside Religious bodies as well as within Political parties themselves.

The voting body or city was known as the "Polis", and the Center of the Polis was the Agora. In some places the Agora had elaborate temple structures in order to maintain different functions that the groups did there, but when they first started they were usually as simple as an area marked by Stones as a border. The People would gather at the Agora and cast their votes.

As the Agora was used more and more, and functions were decided, structures would be built along the edges of the Agora, but the center was usually left as a wide open space for people to gather. the buildings they usually built were Court Houses and Town Halls and stuff. Extended Porticoes were sometimes used so that functionality of the space was not lost in bad weather. Sometimes Porticoes were built pretty much as their own structures, with a line of rooms at the back, which could be used as offices. Statues dedicated to different groups would be kept at these places, so that they could all gather in their individual groups or together.

The Polis itself was a larger reflection of the Agora. It would start off as a region of land which a group of people claimed as their own, with Borders such as rivers, mountains, etc. and slowly through the democratic process, groups were formed and projects were started, until farms were growing and cities were booming.

Leagues and Hegemonies operated like the modern United States or EU, or United Nations, in order to get things done between different nations and work together in times of war.

Eventually the Polis itself became Warlike and only eligible military members could vote, this eventually evolved into what is known as the Police, Policia, or the Polis. During Hellenistic times the Polis became a battle between Rich Oligarchs, and poor but armed citizens.

Today we can see most of the Polis and Agoras purpose being utilized in Universities, but not in too many other places.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 26, 2014)

Archive keeping is an important part of Government and Democracy. If people do not have information from past generations, then they can not make decisions for the future, at least not without running in to problems that would have been avoided if they had information about previous generations.

In Ancient Greece the most well kept archives were Law, lists of Public Representatives and the Winners of Sporting events. This is not much different from now, except now there is also the occasional story about someone who saves some animals, or starts a homeless shelter, or has an event, etc. But just like today, other records were kept by more specialized groups. For example, Temples were often a place where you could find archives, since the priests and worshipers would deposit anything important there. It would kind of be like if a church started a library, and asked all their members to donate any books they could that were written about Bible history or written by Historical Priests. Over like 100 years, that Church might actually have a pretty cool collection of stuff, even to non-Christians, it would be kind of like a Musaeum/Library of History.

I personally think that more "Temples" should be made, and more Archives should be kept. Even if it just happens in people's houses, there should be people collecting things like: Books written by people in their town, Books written by people in their family, Books written by Historical Figures, Books written in certain time periods, etc. 

Most Theater, both Plays and Movies, are based on Greek and Roman Plays. Almost every Combination of Good guy and bad guy in almost any environment was already written about in ancient Greece, a lot of people just change the characters and settings to fit modern or even future events, and then make modern movies. For example. the Movie "Prometheus" is just Greek storytelling in Space. Even when it is not on purpose, most movies copy the story-line of existing Greek dynamics. So for an example, I think it would be cool if people who liked movies collected the plays that started the movies they liked, then found other movies based on those plays and put them all together. How awesome would it be to see the progression of a story all the way from ancient Greek telling to modern Movie "Magic".

Another cool example would be for someone who is interested in the modern Military of America, they could collect books written by people in service, then they could go through all the tactics that were used and the stuff that the people went through, and see if they can find other generals through history who used similar tactics, or Books by people who were under generals who used similar tactics, and then if there is ever a military mind that sees that collection in the future, it could effect the way he does things. Since he may learn something about the humanity behind all the tactics.

I am pretty sure you could also start with the books written by the last few modern American presidents, then after reading their books branch off into other areas that you notice while reading their books, and then keep copies of Obama's executive orders and any things the next few presidents do, and eventually you would have an archive that could definitely be useful to voters.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 26, 2014)

Intro to: War on Christmas Tactics

Everyone should read the book "Latin For Lawyers" or just buy it. The back of the book contains like 1500 Legal Maxims. 

If you want to read about what the Bill of Rights (1st Amendment, 2nd Amendment, etc) does, and the Court Cases that back up what it says, read this.
http://billofrightsinstitute.org/resources/educator-resources/landmark-cases/

Guerrilla Warfare/Theater/Art is a form of irregular Warfare/Theater/Art and refers to situations in which a small group of civilians use Tactics such as the Element of Surprise and extraordinary mobility to win small victories over a larger more traditional group. The Term means "Little War" in Spanish.

Guerrilla war is different than traditional war in that it is not about killing people, it is about chipping away at The "Political Animal" that Aristotle defined. The goal is to reveal things to the people you are fighting and the people they are oppressing, not to hurt people. In this case, the goal is to reveal that Christmas is a Holiday of Mushrooms and Psychoactive Plants. They already know this because they drink Coco and Coffee and go look at the Christmas lights, but this year we just have to show them that they are supposed to take MUSHROOMS when they look at the lights. And Santa hats represent this, the Santa hat is the Phrygian cap.

War Slogans: 
Red, Green and White. They put our Colors in lights.
Smoke a J for Holi-day
When Christmas Booms, Eat Some Shrooms
(you can make more if you want)

If you see someone wearing a Santa hat this Christmas, ask them if they do Mushrooms or DMT. EVERY year, if you see someone you have never met wearing a Santa hat, ask them if they do Mushrooms. If you see someone with long hair or a beard smokers feel ok asking "Do you smoke?", so if someone is wearing a Santa hat, it is ok to ask them if they do Mushrooms. Once this has been happening for a few years, then eventually ONLY people that do mushrooms will put on Santa hats.

If a stranger gets mad at you for asking them if they do mushrooms, tell them that they don't understand the true meaning of Christmas. And ask them what they think presents growing under a pine tree is meant to represent besides mushrooms. Don't get angry with them, just open up the point, because they have probably never thought about it.

If someone tries to tell you Christmas is about Jesus, ask them what verse talks about Jesus carrying the Pine tree into his house, and in which verse a fat man comes down his chimney. Then explain that Christmas is a holiday that people celebrated before Christians conquered them, and the only reason it exists is because the Historical Empires have always decided that letting the Rural people celebrate this Mushroom holiday was the best way to keep people from rioting. 

This is just to help you find other people who celebrate the real Mithras/Christmas, if you just want to get some Mushrooms and take them with people you know who already enjoy mushrooms and are willing to celebrate Mithras with you, then do that. I plan on making this bigger and bigger every year though until we can start getting statues built and stuff.

If you would like to be involved but are worried about doing any of this, get a Santa hat and throw it on top of a Flag Pole, or put it on a Fence Post or something. Then take pictures of Christmas lights in your area and add tags and descriptions about how people are putting up lights for Mushrooms season.

If setting up a public Demonstration to Broadcast to the city you live in that Christmas is not the only Holiday being celebrated, you will need a few Placard Carriers, which will allow the main members of the demonstration to communicate with each other and the crowd about what is happening and what is supposed to be happening, and Shouters of Slogans so that people can feel a part of it if they have done what is in the Slogan.

If anyone is worried about Mushrooms being illegal for recreational/medical use, American court cases protect your right to take religious sacraments. But if you are still worried, there are TONS of replacements described in this thread so far, so if you just go back and read you will find tons of other things you can do to celebrate this season right.

When using Guerrilla tactics it is much easier to engage in training, because you only need someone to read something or talk face to face, instead of having elaborate training and recruiting facilities where one or two people come in at a time per facility, Guerrilla tactics allow for entire autonomous regions to be "recruited" all at once, for the sake of their own freedom.

We are not "Grinching" Christmas, we are FIXING it.

If you have ever seen something weird like a stop sign that says "Stop War" or a pair of shoes hanging on a telephone wire, you know that these are things that become "Landmarks" in people's minds. So if people start seeing Santa hats on poles, and different usage of the "Christmas" symbols, these will become land marks not only in their minds, but in their tradition. I remember in my neighborhood there was a person that made the lights on their fence spell "Jesus". If people started putting their lights in the shape of Mushrooms and stuff like that, it would quickly become something people were talking about and remembering.

If you want to be part of the Holiday, but would rather have a political role than a religious role, you do not have to be part of the ministry to be part of the church.

Here is how to start a political organization, all you have to do is print out 2 pages, fill them out and send them in:
http://www.fec.gov/ans/answers_pac.shtml

This year we will be starting a few different programs on Social Media, then this thread you are reading now will be released as a book around Easter.

Once we start the actual Temple/Church building, we will start more National programs that are not based on Social Media, but will have social media presence. This is just the beginning.

Year 1 Prerogatives:

Santa Hats should be put on top of poles. If possible, do things like duct tape rocks or something to the rim to keep it weighted so that snow or wind does not knock it down and so it will be easier to throw up in the first place. And get a Santa hat or a Fez that you can keep as a funny hat year round, but you can wear it when you go to vote and stuff. If you go to court wearing a Fez, the judge will automatically assume you are a member of a group that they have heard of.

Find a Stop sign and Some Car Window Paint. And write "War" on the bottom of the stop sign.

Take a picture of a Christmas tree, and post it online with the Caption "Merry Mithras".

Put the emblem of a Mushroom in your window or car, with paper and tape or washable paint or something permanent.

Tweet funny things @OreillyFactor

Do something Sacramental before looking at Christmas lights.

Join our Ministry by reading through the book/thread. Or start your own ministry. Or start a Political Organization.

Give someone a natural Psychoactive herb as a Christmas gift (there are ones for working out, depression, recreation, meditation, focus, and all kinds of stuff).


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 26, 2014)

I have talked to people about the idea of Towns, and it seems like a lot of people think it is some sort of magic Craft to start a town. So here are some classifications and Political possibilities that most people don't usually think about.

Tribe: Tribes are the societies that exist outside of states. The State is equal to the Greek Polis, with its own sovereignty, and ability to join other states in a Union, League, etc. The people come together at the Agora (Capitol Hill in America) to make decisions, this is the state. Tribes are much more loosely governed. Tribes can be a collection of families, or a collection of religious groups, etc. and usually have some form of leader, either chosen based on the Tribes specialty (the best Hunter, or the best Warrior, or the Best Artisan, or the Oldest, etc). 

A Club is a collection of 2 or more people that have come together for some common purpose. A Community is similar, except that is is a looser organization, and usually they just have the same values, not necessarily the same or even similar goals.

A Gang is any group of friends or a family unit that has a leader. For example, if there is a military family who all look up to 1 Grandpa figure who first joined the Military and started a tradition, that is a form of Gang. It is not an Organized Crime Gang, but it is a form of Gang.

Townships are the most basic form of Town. In America there are 2 forms of Townships, a Survey Township and a Civil Township. A Survey Township is just a unit of land that has been measured properly by a Surveyor, a Civil township operates like a County, in some states they are treated like a regular "Incorporation" type town. Civil Townships exist in 20 of the 50 states.

The overall name for Towns, Townships, Villages, Cities, Counties, etc is Municipal Corporation. To establish a town, you need a Town Charter. A Town Charter would be created by/in a State or County Legislature, and the people of that County would Vote for the new Town to be formed. A Town could also Vote to Split.

Villages are smaller than towns, and are not necessarily Incorporated. Depending on the State, a Village can just be a town that has formed with its own Government Body, but a smaller population than a town.

A Town is incorporated and follows State laws to form.

City is really just a big town in most places.

Counties are Administrative divisions designated by a state.

Common Law is how we get Laws from Court cases. 2 Modern Examples are:
1. The Affordable Care Act aka Obamacare 
2. The Hobby Lobby Supreme Court Case

When the United State Supreme Court makes a ruling, it becomes "The Law of the Land" for all of the United States. This is common law. The reason it exists is this, for example: If you bring a Wolf to town, and no one has ever had a Wolf as a pet there, people might freak out. So the Police might get called, and they might give you a ticket, which establishes a Court Date. Then you have to go to Court, and argue your case, and whatever the Judge decides is the new Law for Wolf owners in your town. Maybe they say you have to give it a muzzle, maybe they say you can't own it without a license, maybe they say you can't own it at all etc.

Common Law works on all levels. US Supreme Court makes rules for the Country, State Supreme Courts make rules for the State, a County Judge makes rules for the County, and a City Judge makes rules for the Town.

A Common Heritage of Mankind is something that no one can really own, but everyone can use. Examples are the Ocean and Space.

An Embassy or a Diplomatic Mission is a group of people from one state/country, who own land in another state/country, and work to establish treaties and accomplish goals in that country/state. Once the Diplomatic mission establishes permanency it becomes an Embassy and the head of the Embassy is considered the Ambassador. Embassy can also just refer to the building or office that the Diplomatic mission is operating from.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 26, 2014)

For Democratic Non-Violent Protests, there are some Organizational tactics that can be used. If Clubs, Tribes are established, it makes it much easier to protest, this is why Unions are more successful when striking than regular employees are.

Here are the Supreme Court Rulings that are the "Law of the Land" and defend our Rights, such as the Right to Gather, and the Right to Free Speech.

Public Sit ins
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_v._Louisiana

Police May not Plot Against a Protest
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carroll_v._Princess_Anne

The Local, State or Federal Government should not put "Breach of the Peace Statutes" in place, because they are more likely to incite violence than not
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cox_v._Louisiana

Police Breaking apart a Peaceful Crowd is Illegal
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edwards_v._South_Carolina

Most protests don't have any previous organizational structure, so the best way to establish it for the first time is to get people to line up in rows, then give each row of people a flyer to explain what their overall goals should be as a group, This way people can choose to do different things, but be following a main plan within the group that they talk to throughout the protest. Do not try to get people to line up constantly, this is only to create the foundational structure to accomplish a goal other than being loud, not a way to create a regimented force of soldiers. When passing out any other objects or flyers, they should be something that encompasses all the established groups.

The reason you want to make groups is to create more diverse functionality and thought. This does not need to be a division within the whole group, only within the core people that are there first. For example, if there are a group of people with Walkie Talkies in your protest, you would want to make this division within that group of people, so that you could all coordinate different plans. Examples of divisions of labor would be Making/Passing out Protest signs, Giving People Rides or Collecting Emails/Phone Numbers, Setting up a space where people can get water and maybe food, Making videos of specific protesters or groups and getting their names, Keeping an eye on the crowd to make sure no one is bringing like Molotov Cocktails in to start a riot, etc.

If you have groups you can do various things instead of just trying to be some random "Administrative Entity" over the protest. Goals should be to go to Libraries, Universities or Local/National News Broadcasting stations and holding "Sit Ins" or at least "Stand Outsides". These places are places that will get more people to come and join, as well as being more likely to be News worthy.

If you do NOT want to be in the News, use Profanity a lot, put a Cuss word in your Groups name (Ex: You can call yourself the Fuckers and it won't be in the news) and if you want to stay off of Live Broadcasting, write the word "f***" on your forehead.

At least one person should try to get Emails or Phone numbers from protesters, the people there are obviously interested in learning more.

Any goal that you want to accomplish politically should be something you care passionately enough about to make a Pamphlet or a Brochure type thing, at least made up of a 2 pages and folded together to make a pamphlet. Not a lot of people understand that they can start political organizations (look up "How to start a PAC" if you want to make one) or how to run for office in local campaigns. So having information about how to do these things can be extremely helpful.

Protests are not going to accomplish much more than getting the word out, and eventually you have to tap in to Democracy and protest by getting new people in Office as Judges, Sheriffs and Mayors. TONS OF CITIES have District Attorney's that run unopposed. People only think to Vote for Mayor and Sheriff and stuff, they don't think of running themselves, and they definitely don't worry about who the District Attorney is. But that is such an important position as far as deciding who goes to jail in town.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 27, 2014)

This is not a "rail" against Thanksgiving, this is just some History.

Thanksgiving has 2 origins. The Thanksgiving in America that we all think of, didn't actually exist until around the time of Abraham Lincoln. The Holiday is based on a Letter that someone found from the time of the Pilgrims, and in the letter it described a feast. So the feast became the model for the American Holiday. Here is what the letter said:

The Pilgrims were all being assholes, firing their guns so they could be loud and scare the Indians, then the Indians came and outnumbered the Pilgrims, so the Pilgrims started feeding them. Then the Indians sent some people back to their camp to bring more Indians and Deer and Squash. Turkey was not actually eaten that day.

The Turkey comes from the Older Tradition. The Tradition of Turkey comes from the Crusades, Queen Isabella and the Pope declared a day of Thanksgiving for all European Christians when the last Muslim Stronghold fell in Grenada. And the Turkey is eaten to represent the defeat of the Turks.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 27, 2014)

Muslims took control of Spain and France for over 700 years, this is not often mentioned, but at the end of that 700 years the Christians started the Crusades. November 25, 1491, Santiago defeated the last Moorish stronghold in Grenada. King Ferdinand was married to Queen Isabella, Isabella is the same queen who paid for Christopher Columbus to come to America. The Pope of Rome and Queen Isabella were successful in taken back Europe after it was Muslim/Moorish for over 700 years. On Thanksgiving, the Pope and Queen Isabella sent Cardinal Francisco Jiménez de Cisneros to Baghdad Turkey to kill any Muslims who would not convert to Christianity.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 27, 2014)

The Importance of Closing Your Eyes

I am sure most people have had the thought or question "Why do we have to sleep?", I don't have the answer, but here are some things that happen when you close your eyes.

Dreaming: We have all probably had at least a few dreams in our lives, some people even equate dreaming with "Good Sleep" which I don't think is a proven case. But when you close your eyes at night, your Pineal gland releases Melatonin, and Melatonin is what gets you tired, and puts you to sleep. Melatonin is extremely similar to Serotonin, and you can get it at various Grocery and Drug stores. 5-HTP is very similar to Serotonin and has been shown to promote dreaming in some people. AcetylCholine has been shown to regulate dreaming, and taking it has also been shown to promote dreams.

Meditation: When people meditate, the goal is similar to sleeping. You close your eyes and your Pineal gland will release Melatonin. This non-sleeping Melatonin full state is known as "Meditation".

Closed Eye Visuals: If you have ever heard anyone talk about an experience with something like Mushrooms or LSD or anything like that, they may have talked about Fairies and Gnomes and all kinds of weird things. This is probably not true. If you want to see anything "Different" than what is actually there, you will have to close your eyes. Mushrooms will make edges wiggle, and colors meld and shift in and out of each other, it will make Fire Amazing and Lights have Halos, and the Stars might move or connect the dots for you. But usually if you want to see anything different, you have to close your eyes.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 27, 2014)

I will be trying an Oilahuasca mix sometime this coming week. Below is the video explaining what the Oilahiasca mix is and should do according to all the people who have written about trying it (there is a forum online, and a thread on a few other forums). But I will try it some time this next week, and I will make a video showing the experience.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 27, 2014)

@Finshaggy 

You are so smart, brother, you should trim your beard, get a haircut, and become a doctor.

Sure, you might have to go to college for many years, but you have the capicity to retain knowledge.

You have the mental falculties and cognitive ability to become a doctor.

Plus, if your a doctor, you will probably be making over $100k a year, which is more than enough money.

And, you will be helping people.

You can still have your ministry, but your intelligence will be put to better use.

This is just My opinion, and I hope you consider My words.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 27, 2014)

If you know this already, then this obviously isn't for you. It's for everyone else.

Today you probably ate some Turkey, Turkey contains Tryptophan, maybe not enough to be effective, but it is an example of Trytophan in your diet. You can also find it in Milk. Tryptophan is a structure very similar to Serotonin. Serotonin is what regulates Happiness, Sadness, Excitement, Anger, etc.

Melatonin is very similar to Serotonin and it regulates sleep. There are MANY structures in nature that are related to Serotonin. Another example is 5-HTP which is a supplement people can get at the store. 5-HTP means 5- Hydrotryptophan or Hydroxytryptophan, I forget which one. 

If you have ever heard of DMT or Ayahuasca, this is theorized to be what actually causes Dreams directly. DMT is DimethylTryptamine, and it is related to Tryptophan and Serotonin. Mushrooms contain Psilocybin which has the Chemical name of 4-PO-DMT. Here is an example of the change from Tryptophan to 4-PO-DMT that happens inside mushrooms: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9b/Biosynthesis_of_psilocybin.svg

There are also things that are similar to these structures that are made in labs in China and Canada, and they are not illegal. They are known as "Research Chemicals" which means no one has found a medical use for them yet, and there is no known risk of abuse/addiction. Examples of this are DPT, which is Dipropyltryptamine, and 4-Aco-DMT.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 27, 2014)

People seem to think that God is meant to be some "Super Power" or "Creator" or "Magic Force". And if they don't see that, they will not accept him. But, this is not the way people always thought of God.

A similar line of thought that people have is that Christians are massively distinctive from Jews or Muslims. Christianity, Judaism and Islam are the 3 most SIMILAR religions on the planet. Judaism started with the Old testament law, Moses, Noah, etc. Then Jesus came, this created the new Testament. Then Mohammed came and wrote the Quran to add to that. Just because these people kill each other the most, does not mean they are very different.

Hindu started in the Indus valley when they Vedas were written in 2000 BC, so 4000 years ago. In the Rig Veda, you will find talk of Shiva and Soma. Soma is what comes out of things when you burn them, and Shiva is the feeling you get when you are high or from dancing. Shiva is not a magic man in the sky that gives you these feelings, Shiva is the Sankrit word FOR these feelings. They did not say "I am high right now" they said "I am Shiva right now". Another example of a Vedic God is Agni, Agni is not some magic God in the sky, Agni is fire. Fire itself is what they called Agni. So Agni would burn things, and create Soma (everything has a Soma), some of which make you Shiva. These are just the ancient words because they didn't have a word for "high". And they used the altered states as purposefully as possible. Which is why India was such a center for creativity and trade.

Buddhism comes from Hindu, so these 2 religions are kind of like Christianity and Judaism. The first Buddha's name was Siddhartha, and he wrote a bunch of stuff and "Turned the Wheel of Dharma" creating a new path for Ancient Hindus. This is similar to what Jesus did in relation to Judaism, except Buddhism does not mention God once, and is actually kind of similar to Jesus in that it is about dropping all worldly desire and anger, which is also part of Hindu, Buddha just focused it and took out the Gods.

To the Ancient Egyptians, Gods usually had to do with some form of Education. For Example, "Khepri" was the Dung Beetle God, and his name translates to "The Keeper". In Ancient Egypt, the Dung Beetle basically represented the Clock. Since the Dung beetle uses the Stars and the Moon to Navigate at night, then the Sun to Navigate during the day, the Egyptians were able to copy it and make maps of the sky aka Calendars. Another example is the Egyptians Soul, an Example of which is the Shadow, and another example of which is the Name. Both of these things still exist today, it's not like they were talking about some magic thing.

Then if you look at the Roman Pantheon, they are literally just worshiping the Calendar and the things around it. Google "God Jupiter" and you will see that the Romans worshiped the planet Jupiter. Most Roman and Greek Gods are just Mnemonic practices that remind people of the things that hold society together. For example, the Goddess "Nemesis". Greeks and Romans did not actually believe there was a Woman named Nemesis that would come to get them if they did not make the right offerings, it was just a social construct. Same with Nike, which is the Goddess of Victory. They did not actually think some lady in the sky helped them win the battle, they were just worshiping Victory.

The Jewish people also knew about the planets, they called Mars "The One Who Blushes" in Hebrew because it was Red (Look it up).

The Christians then came through later, and killed everyone who did not accept that God was a magic man in the sky, and now there are even atheists telling people that if God doesn't live in the sky he isn't real.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 27, 2014)

Police Tactics in a Protest

During a Protest, Police should take the role of an outside presence. They do not need to be involved, and according to training videos from the 60s, they are only supposed to put plain clothes officers in the protest. And if you watch the Yippies and the Hippies in the 60s talking in videos and stuff, they talk about how part of the plan was to get the Police to beat on the Plain clothed officers with them.

Police should not take an offensive position, but they probably will. If they do, what they are going to do is a "Show of Force". This will include loud barking, and possibly banging on shields or stomping feet.

If the Police do this, the best response is to get people to start doing some kind of beat. Like even just clapping and stomping "We will rock you" is sufficient.

If the police move forward, the main protesters should not run at the police to fight them. The main protesters should make their way to the back of the crowd to form a ring. If you hold hands behind the other protesters, they will not be so easy to move back, and you will be able to hold your position without them moving you. Having something to create cohesive units can also help, for example, if you have brooms or something, you could work together against the shields more effectively.

These tactics are meant to be a response to police over action, like in Occupy and the early days of Ferguson, not a way for protesters to initiate action against the police. The best way to initiate action against the police is to read their oath to them, or just elect a new Sheriff.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 28, 2014)

People like to think that Medicine and Science happen in Sterilized rooms, where everyone wears a lab coat, and everyone knows exactly what the outcome of everything will be. That is not science, it might be a routine test some scientists are doing, but that is not the bulk of how science moves forward in leaps and bounds.

For example, Penicillin was not discovered by someone working for Pfizer in a sterile lab, trying to cure disease. It was discovered by a messy scientist, who was eating in his lab space, and accidentally left a sandwich out. When he came back to the sandwich days later, it had mold growing on it. He put this mold in a Petri dish with other Bacteria, and it ate all the other bacteria. This is how Antibiotics jumped forward.

The first person to invent Vaccines also kind of did so on accident, or at least the guy he copied did. The inventor of Vaccines is Edward Jenner, but 30 years before he invented Vaccines, his friend John Fewster was randomly doing studies where he gave people smallpox on purpose so he could study their reaction, and one time he did it someone didn't react and he questioned them, and it turned out that that person had previously had Cow Pox. So he told people about this and 30 years later Vaccines existed.

Not all science happens like this, but a lot of it does. A more modern example is a spider they found in the Amazon, this spider ha venom that works similar to Viagra. But when it bites you, a guys penis will get so hard it explodes or stops working via ruptured blood vessels or something. So now that some people have died from this (I think you would die, or hope kinda) they are now working on a way to turn this venom in to the new Viagra. So this kind of stuff happens all the time.

I just wanted to point those things out to say, Western Medicine is not the regimented, sterilized, perfect art we think it is. It is just regular people that went through some higher education, and now they are figuring some stuff out. And I told you that because I want to show you where it comes from.

Western Medicine starts in ancient Greece with the worship of the God Asclepius. Asclepius was always identified with snakes, and usually a non-Venomous snake would be kept at his temples, the snakes had free reign inside the temples and were allowed to slither on the floor in rooms where patients slept. The Aesculapian snake is actually a species of snake.

The Temples were known as Asclepeion, and they operated much like Hospitals where people would come from all around to come be healed. The way the Doctors would heal the person is by inducing a dream and interpreting it, then giving the person a prescription based on the dream. This is almost identical to Native American Shamanism, you may have heard people call Ayahuasca "Medicine", this is the context of that. The Shamans are meant to take Ayahuasca and come back to this "realm" with a prescription. And according to legend, the plants themselves actually told the Natives how to make Ayahuasca, since you have to mix 2 specific plants in the jungle. If you want to try to find the ancient Greek writings about this, there is supposedly a book called "Sacred Stories" by Aelius Aristides. He was one of these doctors.

The Rod of Asclepius is a common medical symbol, it is a staff with a snake on it. The doctors themselves were known as Asclepiad, the most famous of which is probably Hippocrates. Hippocrates invented the Hippocratic oath, which Doctors still say today.

Hippocrates is still considered the Father of Western Medicine to this day, he identified a few things that are still named after him sometimes, like Hippocratic Fingers, and Hippocratic Face. He also started the classifications like: Acute, Epidemic and Chronic. He also invented the Hippocratic bench, which was a forerunner to Chiropractor tables and some Torture Devices.

I am not suggesting we go back to the Greek Medical model, I just wanted to point out that the things we take the most serious, sometimes (usually) started as people playing with snakes and interpreting dreams.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 28, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> My neighbors don't have Christmas lights on yet, but one of them keeps something exactly like this in front of their commercial farm on display all year. I now live amongst a nearly homogeneous white area. The iron sculpture seems odd maybe somewhat discriminatory.
> What do you think? Has anyone else ever seen these, or does anyone know of their origin? I recall seeing a few as a kid in the 7o's.
> 
> 
> ...


@abe supercro I have seen those too , more in my childhood. I think they are referred to as lawn jockeys. Just looking at them they seem a sort of weird representation of a black person, and I do think it's off putting for a white guy to have that on his lawn and THEN decorate it with lights. I am not sure of the origins of these statues, but I'm pretty certain they represent something negative for sure. I have never seen any in WA state, that's for sure. I saw them as a child in the mid west.

BTW, Abe, why are you posting in the midst of this weird ranty thread ? LOL


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies @Hookabelly @KLITE @lahadaextranjera and @sunni. *lawn jockeys.*.. yeah that sounds familiar! i was a lawn jockey at mich state U for a summer, it was a pretty sweet p/t job to daydream at, while mowing, amongst beautiful gardens.

Find it odd that a dozen ppl here have appointed themselves to give shit to Finshaggy; I'd estimate that it says more about them than him, but that's just my opinion.

still working through my role honestly, but if it helps...
I'm a devout contrarian.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 28, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> Find it odd that a dozen ppl here have appointed themselves to give shit to Finshaggy; I'd estimate that it says more about them than him, but that's just my opinion.
> .




I doubt those dozen even read through his many dogmatic posts. I know i got bored after the first few.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2014)

Nobody likes to read through a wall of text that they're not interest in, but it doesn't mean that one has to _ridicule_ someone for not pleasing them. They do that for their own pleasure.





Hookabelly said:


> I doubt those dozen even read through his many dogmatic posts. I know i got bored after the first few.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 28, 2014)

I have heard some Christians say some CRAZY things recently... Like "I don't go outside the Bible" and "I only follow the doctrines of Jesus" which would be fine if they were true statements. But usually they are followed by something that completely discredits the statements. Maybe a lot of Christians are not aware, but I want to point some things out.

Jesus existed around 1 AD. And he preached some Gospel to some people and was crucified. Then Paul, who never met Jesus, saw Jesus in a dream and wrote most of the new Testament and started the Christian church, for example, many Christians look at the letters from Paul to the Galatians as an example of the very first church being handled and Pagans being converted. The earliest dates possibly known for these documents being written is 49 for Galatians and 51 for Paul's Gospel. These are not the words of Jesus, but at least they are in the Bible, so that is not getting out of the Bible... Yet.

A lot of Christians like to say "I only follow the Bible" but then they say "The Word is God". This is known as "Logos Doctrine". It was invented by Justin Martyr, it is not in the Bible, and it started at least 100 years after Jesus died.

Then people will say "Jesus is completely Human and completely God" this is Nestorianism, which started around 400 AD. This is also where Nuns come from. Jesus never talked about having Nuns. Nestorian Nuns also inspired the Islamic female attire.

Christians will say that Islam is completely different from them and they only follow the Bible, even though as you can see they do not only follow the Bible. Muhammad lived around 600 AD and wrote the Quran, which added new things to the Bible, same as all the people before him.

Then a really weird one that should be obvious... Jesus put a Pope in charge, which was Peter, and the Catholics carried on this tradition. So if anyone is the "real church" it's the Catholics or the Eastern Orthodox, since they held on to that. But Martin Luther (not Martin Luther King) was alive around 1500 AD, and he started a "Protest" against the Church. In his protest he nailed new rules for Churches on doors all over a German town, then he translated the Bible in to a language regular people could read. "Protestants" are not Catholic, and they started doing what they do around 1500 AD.

Then some people will say "America is Christian and God wants us this way"... The original Pilgrims who came to America were Anabaptist, and their remaining American ethnic group is the Amish. So unless you are Amish or one of the branches, then you are not "American Christian" you are one of these other kinds of Christians.

Then the funniest one. The most hardcore Bible Humping Christians are the Calvinists, who call themselves Calvinists, and got their Doctrine from John Calvin around 1550.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 28, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Nobody likes to read through a wall of text that they're not interest in, but it doesn't mean that one has to _ridicule_ someone for not pleasing them. They do that for their own pleasure.
> View attachment 3302590


I wasn't ridiculing FS, I was being honest. You can blame my short attention span for being incapable of reading through 29 pages of ……stuff…..


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I wasn't ridiculing FS, I was being honest. You can blame my short attention span for being incapable of reading through 29 pages of ……stuff…..


Was referring to Finn's detractor trolls, not you hb. guess i was ambiguous that time. 

Leftovers huh.
What's for dinner, besides 'stuff' (LOL) on a stick?


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 28, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Was referring to Finn's detractor trolls, not you hb. guess i was ambiguous that time.
> 
> Leftovers huh.
> What's for dinner, besides 'stuff' (LOL) on a stick?


I don't have any leftovers. Ate @ mom's house and left a pumpkin pie for us. I don't much care for most TG food. I know it's weird, but it just isn't my favorite thing. I would love to do a Thai dinner or Italian or something ELSE for TG. Better yet, skip all the gut busting and hike to the top of Mclellan Butte…Then come home and have some really good whiskey and a joint,


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 29, 2014)

Christians like to talk about "Prayer" and things happening, then they pretend that somehow their God is the right God and answers their prayers, but tricking yourself in to being the best you can, or setting up your mind with a community, is not a new trick.

You have probably heard the Anecdote about Cancer patients. When a Doctor tests someone and comes back saying "You probably don't have long to live, there is not much we can do" things like that tend to break people down and make it worse. There are some people who hear that from their doctor and they say "Thanks for the opinion, but you can fuck yourself" and I have heard the story of someone who was told that then living through it. Then there are also the Cancer treatment Hospitals that focus on telling you that you will make it through and that you will "beat this" etc. And according to Anecdote these people do better.

This is not a new idea, it is known as "Placebo" and they have used it as far back as Ancient Egypt. The first Surgeon in Human history is Imhotep, and in his writings he suggests that Medicine does not even work right unless you chant and do rituals for the patients benefit. A modern example of this is when someone comes in to a Psychiatrists office and they prescribe sugar pills, then the person comes back feeling great. It was just the "chanting and the ritual" of the Doctors office mixed with taking a fake tablet that made them feel better.

There is also "Nocebo". The Nocebo effect is when you have not taken anything but think you have, and you think you are getting bad effects. Kind of like when people eat a Marijuana brownie and call for an Ambulance, except this is someone who didn't actually eat anything. Or ate something like a Sugar pill.

Autosuggestion is the idea that once something is in your head it is more likely to happen. For example, if you smoke cigarettes and I started posting about cigarettes, like how I just wrote the word cigarette 3 times, you might want to go smoke a cigarette.

The Thomas Theorem is the idea that if you think a situation is real, you will make real consequences. For example, if you think someone is mad at you, and you treat the situation as if the person is mad at you, the consequences might follow as if they were mad at you, even if they were not mad at you before you thought they were, because you were treating them like they were mad. So even if they aren't mad at you, you can end up getting the same response as if they were. Or you could even possibly make them mad at you.

Pavlov's Dogs is a pretty well known experiment. What he did was feed his dogs, and every time he fed his dogs he would ring a bell. Eventually, the dogs brains connected the bell and the food, so later Pavlov would have empty bowls, and when he ran the bell the Dogs would Salivate. Meaning, the Bell had created a reaction in the Dogs heads that was similar to smelling food. They associated the sound directly with food.

If you look up "Five Monkey Water Spray Experiment" you will find something interesting. There was an experiment where they put some Bananas at the top of a ladder, in a room with 5 monkeys. The monkeys would try to climb the ladder for the bananas, and the scientists would spray ALL the monkeys. Eventually the monkeys stopped going for the Bananas. Then they started introducing new Monkeys in to the room, and when the monkey would go for the bananas, all the other monkeys would attack it.


----------



## Ceepea (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ceepea said:


>


I like @Finshaggy

~PEACE~


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 29, 2014)

Thug History

The word Thug actually comes from the word in India "Thuggee". When the British Colonized India, they found that there was a group of people that were not afraid of death, sometimes seeking death in battle or by running off cliffs, and they were known as the "Noose Operators" because they were very good at the art of "Strangulation" which in modern terms would be recognized as "Going for their neck". They would often work as organized Gangs, with district leaders and things like that (Police and Gang structure is pretty much exactly the same if you don't know). They would often split up and line up miles apart on a road way, then they would slowly join a traveling group, each of them pretending to be alone, until they were all together at which time they would lead the people to a killing spot.

The word made its way to America, and Tupac made it popular by inventing "Thug Life", people were already being called and calling themselves Thugs or Gangsters, but 2Pac put it in everyone's face. It originally made its way to America via the Italian Mob, which used their "Thugs" to do leg work.

Tupac realized that his people were afraid of/Believed in the Illuminati, and he wanted to Squash that, and once the president said his name on TV he had the platform to do it. I am not exactly sure who educated Tupac, but he was very inspired by Niccolo Machiavelli, Tupac was even known as "Makaveli". Machiavelli is the founder of Modern Political Science (Called PoliSci by students) and Political Ethics. He grew up in a time when the Pope of Italy would constantly declare war on the Italian city states, and many of the politicians were bought off. A Politician who has been bought off is known as a "Condottieris" or "Contractors", which in Ancient Italy was done openly, not as Bribes or Political Donations.

Machiavellianism is the concept that comes out of Machiavelli's book "The Prince". This book was written as a "Mirror's for Princes" style, which means it was meant to be read by kings and rulers. It is basically a book about how people use political power for personal gain, and it shaped much of the modern western thought as far as "Politicians". If you have ever heard "Politicians lie", that is common knowledge because of Machiavelli's book.

There is something known as "Malevolent Creativity". We all understand normal creativity, where someone uses their imagination to create something, or when someone puts 2 things together and makes something new, or even when someone just does something out of the norm to see if they can. That is normal creativity, Malevolent creativity is different. For example, if someone says "We have a drug problem in our town" and you say "Lock them all up" or "We need to crack down on our people" this is Malevolent creativity, a simply online example, would be if someone was annoying you in a forum, instead of being "creative" and finding a way to ignore them or deal with them, the "Malevolently creative" thing to do would be to Ban them, for being annoying. Most people have the ability to do complex problem solving and be creative, but this other route is taken by people who are more self absorbed aka Low Emotional Intelligence, or No Empathy which could lead to worse, more sociopathic behavior.

Many people think Tupac was trying to hurt people, but he was not. He was trying to teach people about Politics and how bad it was in the streets. If you listen to his music he is never saying like "Go kill people" he is saying "Why are we shooting each other" and "Why are our women getting raped by our men" and "Why do we let ourselves think there is something holding us down". Everyone should listen to "Changes", "Mama" and "Keep Ya Head Up".

And while listening to these songs, remember Tupac lived in and was talking about the early 90s and late 80s. Not the 60s. Since a lot of people like to pretend after the 60s everything was cool with race relations.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 29, 2014)

Some stuff about Brains and how studies are done

Cognition: A Cog in a machine is the gear part. And when your brain does things, it works similar to a series of machine Cogs. The "wiring" of brain cells in your brain works via Synapses. The Synapses are your brain firing off electro-chemical signals. Ex: If you have ever smoked Marijuana, THC attaches to your brain and fires these, but they are always firing. And like Cogs, one moving will move one next to it. A Dendrite is the branch between Neurons/Brain Cells that tied them together.

Recognition: This is the best way to explain the process of Cognition. For Example, when you see a person you know, you Recognize their face. The word "Recognize" is explaining how the Cognition in your brain is going back to a place in the Synapses where it stored the information of that persons face. And because of how Cognition works, when you Recognize their face, you will automatically remember other things. This is why certain songs remind you of people, and why certain smells remind you of like the first time you did something.

Schema: A Schema is a Cognitive grouping. For Example, the known "Schema" around the word for Marijuana is: 4/20, Bob Marley, Jamaica, Amsterdam etc.

Classical Conditioning: This is what Pavlov's Dogs had done to them, but it happens to all of us. If you need a cup of coffee before you can do anything in the morning, you have conditioned yourself to associate drinking coffee with being awake.

Control Group: If you were going to do an experiment on something, the Control Group would be the group that didn't get whatever the experiment was. For example, if you wanted to see how smoking hash effected someone's ability to do something, you would have a group of people who didn't smoke any hash do the same thing so you could see the difference.

Single Blind: A Single Blind study is like the ones they do in commercials, where they have someone eat like Yogurt or something, and the person giving them the Yogurt knows what brands they are, but the person eating it does not know what brands they are. Sometimes Placebo is used on the control group in Clinical trials, so everyone thinks they took the medicine.

Double Blind: Double blind is where the researchers and the people being researched don't know who is who. For example, you could have people eat hash capsules before doing something. And in 1 groups capsules you would put real hash, in the other groups capsule you would just put something like Vitamin C. Then, you would bring people in to watch them and not tell them which people took which capsules. This way there is 0 bias.

Independent Variable: This is the thing that you are keeping from the controls. If you are testing the effects of stress on something, Stress is the independent Variable. If you are testing the effects of Hash on something, Hash is the Independent variable.

Dependent Variable: This is the things that changes, which would be whatever the test is. For example, if you wanted to test the effects of hash on the heart rate, heart rate would be the dependent variable. The dependent variable is the event studied and expected to change whenever the independent variable is altered.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 29, 2014)

A Few Mechanisms of Evolution

Environmental Changes, different environments call for different traits. And people like to think of this kind of evolution as "An Organism Evolved with the Right Traits". But that is not how this works. When the Environment changes, it favors mutants. For example, the rabbits with the mutant gene to grow a layer of white fur during winter will get hunted less in the snow and all the other rabbits die, so they do not pass on the "flaw". In the past things would happen like floods, and there is a theory that Humans split from Chimps by crossing a river, because Chimps are not prone to swimming like Humans and Bonobos. And Bonobos are considered to be our closest Relative.

Intergenetic Hybrids.
The Tribes in Papau New Guinea have Denisovan DNA mixed with Homosapien DNA, meaning their genetic go further back than Neanderthals. If someone gets a Denisovan and Native American to fall in love, we will have some evolution starting. 
The people in Papau are still living there today
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papuan_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asmat_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korowai_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombai_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iatmul_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yali_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dani_people


New Predators can also change a species or genus. This is also something people like to think "The best animal evolves the best traits and wins" but that is wrong again. The thing that survives new predators is the right mutant. If you are a lizard and you live in a forest that has no leaves most of the year, then you are lucky if your the lizard that mutated to never be green. It's not something you would have thought was "better" if you were choosing at the womb, but it turns out you win.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 29, 2014)

@Atheists 
Here is an arguments the Youtube Christians were afraid of for evolution:
Fish do not Gestate, neither do Chickens. These are examples of the oldest kinds of life forms.

Next comes Amphibians, these still fertilize outside the Womb, but they Gestate as Tadpoles. Going from Gilled Creatures to Lunged creatures, all within one lifetime. Fish, Chickens, Tadpoles, Frogs, etc. These are all examples of things that do not gestate.

Then Gestation comes. Eventually the gene for gestation turned on, and the Womb became a central theme for mammals.

Whales did not exist until AFTER land mammals, here is a possibility of where they came from.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakicetus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambulocetus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodhocetus

Christians will say "But we need evidence of a Dog creature growing arms that are like Fins". But that is not how evolution works all the time, sometimes an animal is pushed in to a new environment, for example the ocean. If a predator or freeze pushed the Dog creature in to the ocean, the best suited survivor would be a MUTANT Dog that had fin like legs, not a transition on land that made it feel like swimming more.

They had no rebuttal but to call me a Mermaid and ask where the half evolved Dog was. Which obviously does not follow.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 29, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> ..."But we need evidence of a Dog creature growing arms that are like Fins". But that is not how evolution works all the time, sometimes an animal is pushed in to a new environment, for example the ocean. If a predator or freeze pushed the Dog creature in to the ocean, the best suited survivor would be a MUTANT Dog that had fin like legs, not a transition on land that made it feel like swimming more. / They had no rebuttal but to call me a Mermaid and ask where the half evolved Dog was. Which obviously does not follow.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I like @Finshaggy
> 
> ~PEACE~


do you read his every post ?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 30, 2014)

This is not me trying to force Christians or Atheists to Worship any God, but below, I am going to make a list of words that come from ancient Greek Gods, that we still use today.

If you have heard of a "Phobia", this is the ancient Greek word for "Fear", and Phobos was the personification of Fear. In the myths he would be afraid of things, and this is where we get Phobia from. If you are afraid of spiders it's "Arachnophobia". I am not saying that Psychologists know they did this, but the name of the God is in the exact place a Greek mind would have put it in modern times. In Psychology, naming people's fears. If your enemy found out you were afraid of spiders in ancient Greece, they would definitely try to draw the spirit "Phobia" to your surface, using spiders.

Hypnos was the personification of sleep, and in the Myths different things would happen to him to make him fall asleep. This idea has been refined in culture, and we now call it "Hypnotism".

The word "Volcano" was not always widely used, and it actually started in Ancient Greece. You have probably heard of "Pompeii" which is a city which was covered in Ash, and it actually gave Archaeologists an amazing look in to a frozen picture of Greek life. But Pompeii was the first time any one used the word "Volcano" because they thought that "Vulcan" was releasing his fury.

The word "Mentor" is similar. Just how "Phobia" was Personified fear, Athena was personified Law, Wisdom, Courage, Art, etc. In one story Athena disguised herself as "Mentor" so she could come to Earth and help people. So now when someone is helping you learn, you may consider them a "Mentor" and not even think of Athena.

The God "Atlas" was thought to hold up the Earth and the other Planets, so he is similar to the idea of Gravity, except he would work on each planet individually, and they were thought to be "Held up" instead of floating freely. Now that Einstein gave us Relativity and Newton gave us Gravity, we can say Atlas is basically an antique for lack of a better term. But, if you buy a book that has a bunch of Maps in it, that book will be called an "Atlas". The Atlantic Ocean and Atlantis are also named after him.

Nike was the personification of Victory. The Greeks love Victory and they would pray to it in hopes that it would come to them. Today this is similar to how Nike (the company) tricked everyone in to thinking their shoes make you faster. It is almost the exact same idea, just no one says you have to pray, but plenty of Athletes are praying for Victory, while wearing Nikes.

The God Ceres is where we get the word "Cereal" from. Her Festival/Holiday was known as Cerealia. She was basically just the personification of Grain and Motherly relationships. Just like today we have commercials with cereal saying "It's got grains", they were very in to eating cereal grains and what it did for them. Ceres had "Helper Gods" which were really just jobs people could have.
Vervactor, "He who ploughs"
Reparator, "He who prepares the earth"
Imporcitor, "He who ploughs with a wide furrow"
Insitor, "He who plants seeds"
Obarator, "He who traces the first ploughing"
Occator, "He who harrows"
Serritor, "He who digs"
Subruncinator, "He who weeds"
Messor, "He who reaps"
Conuector (Convector), "He who carries the grain"
Conditor, "He who stores the grain"
Promitor, "He who distributes the grain"

"By Jove" is not a popular term any more. But "Jove" is actually Jupiter, and the Greek version of Jupiter is Zeus.

Martial Arts and Martial Law are both examples of things that come from the cults of Mars. For example, you have probably heard of the Spartans. They worshiped Ares/Mars, and as part of their worship they were well trained in Martial Arts. Martial Law is when the President or Military takes complete control of the Government. This is still possible within American law, but Martial law can only be declared if we are having a war at home or something like that.

The God "Chronos" was considered to be the Greek God of Time, and the words Chronology, Chronicle & Chronic come from his name.

On Valentine's day, people think of "Cupid" shooting arrows. The Greek word for Cupid was "Eros" who was the God of Love. This is where we get the word "Erotic" from.

And last but not least, people think that Education is just something that comes natural and we have always known how to focus on History, or Math, or Music, or even Comedy. But these were not always refined arts with deep histories. Originally, they were Gods. The Goddess Mnemosyne is where we get the word "Mnemonics". If you have ever said "My Very Easy Method Just Speeds Up Naming Planets" to remember "Mercury, Venus, Earth, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Neptune, Pluto" then you are using Mnemonics. Mnemosyne's children/helper Gods were basically just classes you can take. They were known as "The Muses".
Calliope (Epic Poetry)
Clio (History)
Euterpe (Music)
Erato (Lyric Poetry)
Melpomene (Tragedy)
Polyhymnia (Hymns)
Terpsichore (Dance)
Thalia (Comedy)
Urania (Astronomy)

And the word "Music" comes from the idea of "Muses", which are inspirational spirit things that spark inside us, according to Greek myth.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 30, 2014)

If you are interested in Language, you should look for the book "Hebrew is Greek" by Joseph Yahuda. This book talks about how Hebrew and Greek were both created by the Phoenician people, which is why we use the word "Phonetics".

Below is a link for Amazon where the book is $2,000. But you can find it for free on some websites, I have seen it on Torrents, but I have only ever seen the actual book in an Email format.
http://www.amazon.com/Hebrew-Greek-Joseph-Yahuda/dp/0728900130


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 30, 2014)

Fin why is that book so expensive? very few published?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 1, 2014)

Words you should know when talking to Christians.

Abaddon: Most of them don't know this, but this is the "Realm of the Dead" in the Old Testament.

Abba: Means "Father", this is the word Jesus used when talking about God, according to the Bible.

Abortion: Is not mentioned in the Bible, and it was legally during the time of Jesus. The Abortion arguments come from when God killed a man for Masturbating or "Letting his seed fall on the ground" specifically, but that was supposedly Jesus' bloodline, it was not him being killed for Masturbating.

Abyss: This is the Primordial Waters, sometimes referred to as an underworld or realm of the dead.

Agape: Means you have your mouth hanging open. Jk. Agape is a Greek word that means "Brotherly Love". If you have a God, it is the feeling that you have between you and your God.

Allegory: A fictional story meant to have a moral point, like stories that at the end you could say "And the moral of the story is". Sometimes the point is not obvious though.

Alpha and Omega: These are the first and last letters of the Greek Alphabet, as well as the first and last numbers of the Greek Numerical system. Hebrew and Greek were both Alphabets and Numbers.

Altar: Many altars in the Bible are made from Acacia wood, which is the Egyptian tree of Life.

Amen: A Hebrew word meaning "Certainly" or "Let it be so". If it is true that Hebrew practice comes mainly from Moses, and that Moses came from Egypt, Amen is also "The Hidden God". Christianity also had an early church in Egypt, known as the Copts.

Anathema: An object Dedicated or Devoted to a Deity, such as the Cross.

Angels: Known as "Sons of God" or "Morning Stars" or "Hosts of the Heavens". They work as God's administrators. Early in the Bible, God interacts directly, but as he became more transcendent in lore, he needed "Middle men". The Bible says nothing about Humans becoming angels, they are celestial beasts/creatures/people.

Anoint: To rub oil on something. Jesus was supposedly the Messiah or Christ, which means "The Anointed One"

Anti-Christ: Anything against Christ. If Christians don't particularly like a Politician or person, they may also call them the Anti-Christ.

Apocrypha: The Books of the Bible that were not added to Canon, but were included in the Dead Sea Scrolls.

Apostle: Literally means "Someone who has been sent". It appears 80 times in the New Testament where it is used to call someone a Delegate or Messenger for Jesus.

Aramaic: The Language Jesus would have spoken

Mount Ararat: Supposedly where Noah landed.

Archangels: Means "Chief Angels" or "Angels of High Rank". There are supposedly 7 of them, explained in the book of Enoch.

Armageddon: A Place in the book of Revelations.

Azazel: The name of one of the Demons

The Tower of Babel: The over-simple Christian explanation for how the Phoenicians invented all of our languages.

Ban: Something that is set apart for Yaweh and forbidden for profane use.

Baptism: Being "Reborn" in the church, usually done in water.

Behemoth: Christians think this is a Dinosaur


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 1, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Fin why is that book so expensive? very few published?


Yeah, out of print.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 1, 2014)

Jesus is an alright guy, but I don't think any of this stuff is related to him.


----------



## skepler (Dec 1, 2014)

The cult of Mithras... Wasn't he worshiped by the Roman soldiers, born of a virgin birth and rose from the dead, similar to the later Jesus?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 1, 2014)

skepler said:


> The cult of Mithras... Wasn't he worshiped by the Roman soldiers, born of a virgin birth and rose from the dead, similar to the later Jesus?


Jesus is not Mithra just to be clear. Mithra was worshiped by Romans, Greeks, Zoroastrians & Hindus. He was born out of a Pinecone or a Rock, not from a Virgin, and I am not sure he rose from the dead.


----------



## skepler (Dec 1, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Jesus is not Mithra just to be clear. Mithra was worshiped by Romans, Greeks, Zoroastrians & Hindus. He was born out of a Pinecone or a Rock, not from a Virgin, and I am not sure he rose from the dead.


I'll have to go back to my books. I thought there were striking parallels in their accounts, and as the early Christians were fond of burying other faiths by building churches on the sites of other belief systems, and absconding with others' days of celebration. Isn't it considered likely that Jesus was born in the spring, contrary to Christmas at Dec. 25. That date was historically, ie. B.C., the date of birth of an Avatar, and the certain return of light for the coming year as a day became measurably longer.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 1, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> do you read his every post ?


No, I don't read Finshaggys every post.

But, @Finshaggy is an astute gentlman.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 1, 2014)

skepler said:


> I'll have to go back to my books. I thought there were striking parallels in their accounts, and as the early Christians were fond of burying other faiths by building churches on the sites of other belief systems, and absconding with others' days of celebration. Isn't it considered likely that Jesus was born in the spring, contrary to Christmas at Dec. 25. That date was historically, ie. B.C., the date of birth of an Avatar, and the certain return of light for the coming year as a day became measurably longer.


Zeitgeist: The Movie (HD) Part I - The Greatest Story Ever Told






~PEACE~


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 1, 2014)

Since I came to the internet in 2010, I have seen a lot of people talking about "Maritime Admiralty Law" and things like that. American courts do not work on Maritime Admiralty Law, they operate on Common Law. If you want to learn about the law get the book "Latin for Lawyers", the best part is the last chapter which has a bunch of Legal Maxims, which is basically court room rules.

But people are really concerned about their "Corporate Self" or "Straw Man", so I thought I would share some stuff that applies to REAL law, but could help you even if you believe we live in a Maritime Admiralty system.

Incorporation: This is what scares people. An Incorporation is a legal person under the law. So it takes responsibility. This is why BP was able to dump thousands of gallons of oil in the ocean, then was responsible for trying to fix it, and no one went to jail.

(DBA) Doing Business As: This just means you are using a name that is not your legal name, or doing business as a non-incorporated business. But if you believe in a straw man, this doesn't help you.

Trust: You have probably heard of kids having trust funds and basically ending up like the Prince who thinks the Rose thorn is the worst pain in the world. But Trusts are more than just that. If you believe in a Straw Man, or if you don't believe in a straw man, this can help you. What a trust is, is basically like a Company or Name that you can keep money in, and everyone that is allowed to access it is known as a "Trustee". So, this can be used to start a club, or business or whatever. And it creates a separate entity from those involved.
For more info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trust_law

PAC: A Political Action Committee is the thing you see on campaign commercials, when it says "This ad paid for by the Better Tomorrow PAC" or whatever. Creating a PAC is free, all you have to do is look up "How to start a PAC" and fill out like 2 short pages. PACs can accept donations and do things for campaigns.

If you would like to start a Ministry, Ministries are non-Profit Organizations. According to the Law you can even be an Atheist Minister, it was decided in the Supreme Court case for the "I AM" Movement. If you would like to become a minister, you can become ordained on at the Universal Life Church. They were established before the RFRA, so it is a legal religion and Ministers can marry anyone they can get a license for. The Universal Life Church accepts people of all religions, and according to the Church doctrine, everyone is ordained by God at birth. So all you have to do is sign your name in their books online, and you are a minister.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 1, 2014)

If anyone didn't see this, here is the Darrin Wilson interview. He pretending he would never do anything that "wasn't in his training" and he made his voice crack. But if he hadn't done anything that wasn't in his training, then Police need new training or he is lying and killed someone so he could be the only one talking about whether or not he did anything wrong. And no matter how confused the Witness statements are, EVERYONE was freaking out at the beginning. It wasn't a routine "killing a bad guy" who is armed.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 1, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Zeitgeist: The Movie (HD) Part I - The Greatest Story Ever Told
> 
> 
> 
> ...


George your making it more diffecult for your self.....weve all debunked that vid


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 2, 2014)

Random, but I thought I would share the story of my Conversation to Atheism & my "Religious Conversion" or whatever you want to call it, even though I wouldn't call it a conversion since I just found I had something, I did convert to anything.

I was raised Methodist, we went to a church that was really tight knit at first. When we first started going it was in a Middle School lunchroom, with a stage at the front. The pastor was really funny and nice, and he would do these "Top 10 things" that he copied from Letterman or something, I remember one of them was top 10 things about our town, and one of them was "Mckinney, where dreams live and squirrels die".

When I was around 12, we did "Confirmation Class". In this class we went to like a Catholic Church and a Synagogue and stuff. I asked one of the teachers "Do Jewish people go to Hell?" and they wouldn't answer. Learning about these other groups made me wonder if God was even real. So I became an Atheist, and I started doing research about Shamanism and Native American tradition.

Then as I got older the church got larger, and I lived in Texas. So since I was in Texas the church and school and police, etc. did not like when I started smoking Marijuana at 14. I was arrested and while on probation, my probation officer told me that I could go to Wednesday church group as "Community Service" but the youth leader, who was not there as long as I was acted like I was trying to trick him. And that was kind of the last straw. I was already pretty sure that God was a broader subject than Methodists and Christians would talk about, then my own church acted like I was trying to pull something over on them.

Before I had come back, I was sent away for smoking Marijuana, and the place I went to had a lot of books. While I was their I read things about Egypt, and things like Fugu which is Blowfish that they eat in Japan, and if the chef messes up you can die. Some people eat it and die for 3 days, then come back. And I just read about all kinds of different cultures.

Then when I came back home I was on probation, but I was researching Shamanism and stuff. So I started reading about "Salvia" you have probably heard of kids smoking salvia to get hallucinations, this is not what I was doing. I had 1x salvia, just regular leaf, not extract. But I had 1 Quarter Pound of it. So I was using it for Meditation for about 6 months. To the Natives Salvia is known as "Ska Pastora" which means "The Shepherdess". Salvia is a plant that does not make seeds very often, it needs humans to make cuttings in order to continue itself. This is evidence that it was probably not natural bred into existence, but was made by humans tinkering with breeding plants, similar to how Dogs came from wolves. They say that this plant brings them to the Shepherdess, and I never at 80 leaves to find out like they do, but I could tell their was definitely something to that plant.

Once I was off probation I started smoking Marijuana again, and started doing research specifically on Shiva. Shiva is the God of Marijuana, Dancing and Fatherhood. Shiva is the feeling you get when you are high, it is the feeling you get when you are dancing, and it is the idea of being a father. The ancient Sanskrit language did not have a word for "high" so the did not say "I am high". they said "I am Shiva" and Fatherhood was also a form of "being Shiva".

From there I started learning about Ancient Egyptian religion, and the Hindu "Rig Veda" which is the book that has the most stuff about Shiva. It also talk about Indra, Agni, Rudra, etc. I also found the Greek god Pan which resonated with me, because he is the God of the idea of Arcadia and Wilderness.

I eventually found all my Gods and was comfortable saying "My Gods are: Pan, Shiva, Atum, Ra, Mut, Ma'at & Rudra. Then one day I was randomly doing some research on some history, and I found Pashupati. Pashupati is from the Indus valley civilization, and Pashupati is an ancient mixture of Shiva and Pan, and historians say that Pan and Shiva came from Pashupati. And this made me really get in to historical research. 

And since then I have been researching ancient Egyptian history, along with reading books like "Early Man and the Ocean" which was written by someone who did some AMAZING tests to see what ancient people could do with Reed boats. And I started learning about Carthage and Hannibal, and the Phoenicians. And my religion pretty much became recognizing how we got where we are.

I would call myself "Kemetic Hindu" and I do not think Hindu religion is very different from Egyptian tradition, the Cow just has a different significance for example, but many of the symbols and Gods are the same. Some people think I am talking about the Zeitgeist, I'm not. I am also not talking about aliens or the Illuminati. Some people also think I am Gnostic because I once said that our governments and hospitals come from the idea of "as above so below". I am also not Gnostic though, I was explaining how our culture has invented things based on planets. Like how Martial Arts and Martial Law both come from the war God Ares/Mars.

Just thought I would share this, so I don't have to tell everyone "Stop pretending I said Jesus was a Myth, and don't ask me about the Zeitgeist, I have never seen the movie".


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 2, 2014)

A few people have asked me if I was, or called me a Conspiracy Theorist. So I thought I would just take them time to tell everyone what a Conspiracy theory is.

A conspiracy theory, involved a conspiracy. I personally think the Ancient Aliens theory is slightly racist, because it says "There were only brown people building that? Then grey people must have come and help them". I do think we can find bacteria and plant "aliens" in space eventually, but I do not think we have been visited, especially when it comes to the Pyramids, Stonehenge, etc.

Now, I gave the example of Ancient Aliens to explain something. Ancient Aliens is an example of something that I don't promote, but people do call it a conspiracy theory. A conspiracy theory is supposed to involved a conspiracy. If someone believes in Ancient Aliens, then says "The scientists are hiding the evidence from us" THEN it is a conspiracy theory. The "Conspiracy Theory" here is that somehow scientists are coming together to hide evidence. The Alien part is still NOT a conspiracy.

Same thing when it comes to government. I have been studying ancient Democracy, and Ancient Political Ethics, and people think that I am a conspiracy theorist. But this only becomes a conspiracy theory if I go on to say "Obama is Nero" or "The Illuminati are running it all behind the scenes". But I don't say any of that stuff. I just talk about history, and how we still do some things that we don't realize we do. Alex Jones on the other hand, talks about history, then tries to put modern leaders in the place of ancient rulers who sucked. He tries to "Pin the tail on the donkey" while I am just looking at the Donkey and talking about how it has no tail.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 2, 2014)

MERRY MITHRAS

Ok, so I have been sharing a lot of stuff about Red and White Mushrooms for the religious holiday coming up (they are known as Amanita Muscaria or Fly Agaric Musrooms), and I posted a meme about how the Chukchee people wait for Reindeer to eat Amanita Muscaria mushrooms, then they collect their urine and drink it. But now I am going to share more science behind these mushrooms, as well as other "Magic Mushrooms" people use around the world.

Amanita Muscaria mushrooms are legal in most places, and they are well known for being the "Alice in Wonderland" mushrooms, and "Smurf/Gnome Houses" or Fairy/Toad Chair/Stools. They can be found in various myths around the world, and have been used to turn people in to Warriors and Werewolves (one Native American culture has stories of how they used to be able to turn in to wolves, and they have saved tapestries that their ancestors made with Amanitas on them.

Amanita Muscaria grows pretty much all over the world. You can find them in Oregon, or Siberia, and I am pretty sure England. Those are specific places, but there are tons of places you can find them. The Molecule inside the Mushrooms that has effects is known as "Ibotenic Acid". Ibotenic acid does not actually have any effects unless it is broken down. This is why the Chukchee people drink the Urine of the Reindeer, because then it has already been fully broken down and has its full effects. Amanita has been reported to be effective even after 6 passes through the human body. There is a book written about a theory that Jesus may have had a supply of mushrooms and was sharing his Urine, but it is just a theory.

To break down the Amanita structure you would "Decarboxylize" it. I think this can be done by cooking it in to bread or something, but the way I have read they do it in a lab is by taking Ibotenic acid and Refluxing it. This means they boil it, but have coils of cold water above the boil. The steam gets directed towards these coils, and the steam becomes liquid and drips back down. This does something like the stomach and breaks it down.

The Amanita Muscaria is not said to have many Visual effect, but it can distort the size of things. Meaning, it can make you feel taller than you are (Mario), or make things feel smaller in your hands or bigger in your hands than usual, etc.

Another legal Mushroom that has been used by some cultures are the "Puffball" mushrooms. They do not cause visuals, only Auditory hallucinations, meaning you will hear things. The specific kinds of Puffballs that have been used Culturally are: Lycoperdon, Bovista and Calvatia

Then there are "Magic Mushrooms" or "Shrooms", these are Psilocybin mushrooms, they are illegal to grow unless you are in New Mexico (where it is legal to grow them for personal use) and I think in Florida you are allowed to possess them as long as they are not dry, because they grow so commonly in the cow fields and sometimes people don't even realize they picked those kind. These have visual Hallucinations.

Panaeolus Mushrooms are very similar to Psilocybin mushrooms, but they are legal to grow as long as you are just growing them for fun and not as a manufacturing type thing. And they are legal to possess as long as no one can prove you have any intent to do anything with them (meaning, don't have them dried out or bagged up like a drug dealer, unless you are a drug dealer and this is not written for you).

Amanita Muscaria Mushrooms have a very high dose, like 10+ Grams. You can probably use less if you cook them. And don't take more than like 20 Grams, because taking too much can become poisonous, but you have to take a LOT.

"Magic Mushrooms" or Panaelus mushrooms have doses between 2 grams and 5 grams, depending what you want from it.

I suggest trying closing your eyes on all of these, for at least like 5 minutes, just to see what you can see when you close your eyes.

This is not a recreational guide, this is only being posted because it is Mithras season, and I want people to be safe while practicing the religious holiday.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 2, 2014)

If anyone reading this doesn't like FOX news, send Memes to [email protected]

If you scroll through this page, there are some pre-made memes you can use.
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2014/12/merry-mithras.html


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 2, 2014)

Sheriff, Judge, Mayor, District Attorney, City Manager, Comptroller, etc. These are all people who get ELECTED, in every town. No one gets promoted to these offices, no one is entitled to these offices, these are offices YOU can be in. I lived with Darrin McGillis in Florida, he had to sell the Microwave to put up signs to run for Governor. He lost, but he was running for a crazy position. I have also seen people win elections in the Florida keys by having people hold signs with their names on it, and since the keys only has 1 road/highway up and down, everyone in that town sees the sign. So in small towns, anyone can win.
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2014/12/democracy.html


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 2, 2014)

If anyone is wondering where I got the idea that the Mushroom was related to Mithra, this was not something I made up after looking at a few photos, and it is not something I found on some conspiracy website that people are probably thinking I found it from. My ideas that I have been sharing came from reading 2 books (Main;y 2, but other contributed). First is "Mushrooms, Myth and Mithra: The Drug Cult that Civilized Europe" by Carl A. P, Ruck, who is fairly well known in this field (Mythology and Entheogenic plants rituals). Many people don't realize this, but when Archaeologists dig they find things like Ancient board games, and weird shaped weights that are meant to be used on scales, and before anyone knows how the games or weights work, someone has to come in and figure out what they are. Because sometimes they just look like nothing. Carl A. P. Ruck does similar work, but he works to find out what plants they are talking about in ancient myths.

In his book he lays out this connection: 

1. Mithra was "Born from a stone" or "Born from a Pine cone", and when the Amanita is in its premature stage it looks like a little white rock or Pine cone. This is sometimes called the "Cosmic Egg" in myth.











2. Mithra has a red cape and a red Phrygian cap. The Phrgian cap itself has been traditionally made from a Fungus, and the Amanita has a very bright red cap. This hat is now most well known as a "Santa Hat".

3. The Amanita Muscaria Mushroom grows under the Pine tree, and the Mithra worshipers used to decorate pine trees in the Woods for Mithras. So the same way people bring a tree in their house and decorate it today, they used to decorate the tree outside and wait for stuff to appear under it magically. Or, grow under it.

Then he goes on to show the different connections throughout the various cultures, and he explains the rituals with the bulls, etc.

The Second Book is called "The Mysteries of Mithras: The Pagan Belief That Shaped the Christian World". But that is kind of a whole other topic, even though it is the same topic. So i will post that later.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 3, 2014)

Some people may have heard of the "Sacred Mushroom and the Cross" book from the 70s and thought I was talking about that. If you have not heard of that Book, it was a book by a Professor named John M. Allegro, and in the book he tries to say that Jesus never existed and that the Amanita Muscaria Mushroom was the actual Jesus. This part of his book caused a media frenzy and the idea was picked apart and considered crazy.

But since that book was written, more things have been discovered that proves some of his other ideas. He was probably wrong about Jesus being a myth about a personified Mushroom, but now we know that he was most likely right about Fertility cults and Mushrooms cults starting modern Religion.

The book "The Sacred Mushroom and the Cross" was reprinted in 2009, and Carl A. P. Ruck wrote a more articulate version of John Allegro's ideas.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 4, 2014)

So now people are probably wondering how exactly Mithra connects to Christianity. You have seen the connection between the Christmas tree, and the Presents and the Mushroom. But Mithra himself has not been explained as a God.

Mithra can be traced back to one of the earliest religions (before Monotheism was invented by Zoroaster) where he is known as Mica or Mehr. Mithra was and is the God of Promises and Contracts, which is why Christmas Holidays have always been associated with gift giving. Mithra, being the God of promises and contracts, was commonly involved in Marriage. If you noticed, the people in the New Testament pretty much died in jail and stuff, but Christianity is very focused on Marriage. During the Time of Paul, Mithraism was popular. It had made its way all the way from Persia, to Greece, to Rome and Mithraism was one of the last Pagan religions to survive in the Roman empire because it was ingrained into the politics, so even Christian leaders would do Mithraic ceremonies, like Marriage. Paul was converting Pagans to Christianity, and if you read what he said according to the Bible, he said "I am all things to all men" and he was doing that so that people would like Jesus.

Mithra can be found in pretty much EVERY culture. A blatant example (and other examples) can be seen in the Middle East. If you have ever heard of the "Oman" people, when they become men according to their culture, they have to start carrying a knife. But not just any knife, a Khanjar. Below is a Omani man with his knife, then below that is the Emblems of Mithra, which is the Phrgian cap and the J shaped knife. 












And this is actually not even rare. Mithraism was popular all the way from the Island of Britain to the Middle East. If you remember ISIS was chasing the Yizidi people up that Mountain and America had to bomb the ISIS members at the bottom of the mountain? The Yizidi people are a still practicing Mithraic group that is seen as related historically to the birth of Christianity. If you look up "Yizidi" you will see people wearing the Red and White Mushroom colors. And below is the Kurdish Flag, which has the Star of Mithras on it. Then, if you look at pretty much any Middle Eastern Flag you will find the Colors Red, White and Green. Which is out Christmas Colors.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yazidis






Mithraism was the base nature religion before the Romans, Christians and Muslims started making Empires. Then the Empires absorbed the Mithraism and suppressed it. But it was always there. Today, we see it in the Christmas Holiday and in the nations described above. As well as in Christianity/Catholicism.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 4, 2014)

Most people have probably heard of Bull fighting. Mithra was known for killing a bull, and wearing a Red Cape. Bull Fights are pretty much a perfect example of how we are still doing Mithraic ceremonies around the world.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 4, 2014)

Just random in case anyone didn't notice. Ferguson did not happen in a vacuum. The Police killed 2 kids with fake guns now in like 2 months, they killed a guy who robbed a store because he was supposed to be on some kind of Anti-Depressants and other stuff that he hadn't taken, then Eric Garner, then Ferguson, then the guy in St. Louis who stole a soda and pulled out a knife while his friends filmed it.

And if you are thinking "They were criminals, they deserve to die" then how come Charles Manson and the Unibomber made it to jail cells?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 4, 2014)

If you look at the US Senate Seal, and the US Army Seal, you will see a Phrygian cap. If you have ever heard of the Assassination of Julius Cesar, after the Assassination, the Assassins went out to the Public and put a Phrygian cap on a Pole. This was meant to be a Symbol of Freedom/Liberty from a Tyrant.

If you think the Legislative and Executive branches are trying to hard to be "professional Upper Class" and not trying hard enough to be human in your state or country, put a Red Hat on top of a Pole, and take a Picture of it. This symbol is a symbol that is still in the US Senate Seal and the US Army Seal, so the Government knows what it means.

And just a random fact, but Democracy means we get to pick our leaders, and that we one day could be elected. But it has become pretty Blatant that only certain people can run for office. I wasn't even in favor of Ron Paul because he wants an old America not a new one, but people supported him and the Media would hardly even listen to him. And that was a guy that was pretty well known before the Campaign.

We only get to choose between certain people, usually people phrase it as "The best of 2 evils". But I don't think we have to do that.

For example, Hilary Clinton is probably going to be the next president, which is awesome because we haven't had a female president. But wouldn't it be awesome if we had a female president that wasn't making all her money by doing speeches talking nice to bankers?

If you have a Santa hat at your house, just take it some time and put it on top of a pole somewhere. And take a Picture of it. Over the next few years, Christmas can become a Holiday where the Politicians remember they are supposed to keep their promises. Mithra is the God of promises/contracts and the Politicians should use his holiday properly.

https://www.google.com/search?q=liberty+pole&es_sm=93&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=yqmAVKT7LMaQigLsroGYAw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1051&bih=931#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=PNOvmOEgQDYzXM%3A;0aMmWofpIhNTAM;http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thesomervillenews.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2013%2F04%2Fliberty-179x300.jpg;https%3A%2F%2Funionsquaremain.org%2F2013%2F04%2Fyoure-in-liberty-pole-square%2F;179;300


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 4, 2014)

Just a random question, does anyone feel like the Democratic party is doing their Job, or have you learned more about Democracy from this thread than from Democrats?

And do you feel like the Republicans are doing their job? Or does it seem like they are more worried about Guns and Taxes? Go look up "Republicanism" and "Liberty Pole" and tell me if you feel like Mitch McConnel belongs on that side. For example, the Liberty pole was part of the French Revolution, where they rounded up all the rich people and chopped their heads off. And it was the same hat used by the Muslim assassins who were defending their land from invaders. Does that sound like any modern Republican you know of? Or do modern Republicans want blood from outside nations? And even a bulked up police force.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 4, 2014)

Ok, so back to Mithra/Christmas.

Zoroastrianism was the first religion to be Monotheist, because Zoroaster took all the powers from all the Gods and gave them to 1 God. But that started 3000 Years ago, and since then Mithra has made his way in to a higher position. Zoroastrianism was not only the first religion to have 1 main God, but it was also the first religion to have a constant war between Good and Evil. Today, the Zoroastrian Fire Temple is called "The Court of Mithra" and the Priests are given a Mithraic mace with 100 edges.

Mithra himself is seen as Between Light and Dark, a Path of Liberation. And Mithra's name itself has 3 meanings in Farsi. Mithra is Love, Mithra is the Sun, and Mithra is Friend.

The Mandrake plant is known as "Mithra's Plant". This is the plant from Harry Potter that had screaming babies for roots. In real life they have roots like kind of look like little people, and in Medeival Europe they used to think that the plants actually had screaming babies on them. They would tie a dog to the plant and cover their ears, then make the Dog pull the plant out and get the curse from hearing the scream. That was not just made up for Harry Potter, people actually used to think that. Mandrake is a Sedative and Poison.

Mithra can be found in Chinese mythology as "the Friend" and there is a possible link between Mithra and the "Last Buddha" or the "Buddha of the Future" who is the embodiment of love and is known as "Maitreya".


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 4, 2014)

Does everyone remember how the Police shot and killed that kid who murdered all those people at the Batman movie? Oh wait... That guy is still alive.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 4, 2014)

@Nevaeh420 wat's haps G.?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2014)

This is kind of a dark part of Civilization that no one talks about, but in the past, it was believed that when you built a structure for a building, it was considered best to use a human body in the foundation. Many old churches around Europe and other places still have markers with the name of people buried in the foundation of different churches and tons of Ghost stories exist to this day because of these bodies in these buildings. Sometimes it is a knight or a monk, but usually it is a church. This idea still exists in regular culture when people talk about building things on Indian Burial grounds.

That version of Building no longer exists, but the groups that built those building still exist. Such as, the Catholic and Protestant Churches. And there are still building methods that are used that have meaning similar to that of putting a body in the foundation.

The first example is the Cornerstone, which people sometimes use as Time Capsules. Any large building usually has a Cornerstone somewhere, I have seen them in places like Airports and Libraries.

According to myth, there was a man named Hiram Abiff. He was the Grand Master in control of building King Solomon's temple, but there were three Wage earners who wanted to earn more money for their work and decided to tell Hiram they would go to other nations and pretend to be Grand Masters themselves if he did not pay them more. So they went to the temple where he prayed and blocked the 3 entrances. One of them met him on the East side and demanded to be named master, but Hiram told him that he could not teach him those things without permission from the King of Tyre and King Solomon. So the worker slit Hirman's throat with a 24 inch measuring gauge, and when he turned away from his attacker, he met another one of the workers at the South door who hit him in the chest with an Architecture's square. He turned again and was hit with a Mallet/Gavel at the West door. He died and they carried in through the West door and later buried him in a 6 ft grave and they fled. 9 other workers had backed out of the plan went to the Grand Master wearing White Aprons and White Gloves as tokens of innocence, When the 3 were found, they suffered horrible deaths. No one knows if this myth is true, because the temple was destroyed in 597 BC, according to Ancient Historians.

During the Hellenistic Era, the cult that held these "Mysteries" was spread out of Crete and Egypt, Mithraism came from Babylon, and then the Roman government eventually adopted them as their Government religion until Christianity took over. This can be found by searching the "Mithraic Mysteries" to see the Roman Government or "Minoan Genius" to see the ceremonies being done in Crete.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mithraic_mysteries

Emperor Constantine Converted to Christianity in 312 AD, and commissioned the people in the Government religion to build the Churches of Rome, which started a tradition of Giant stone Churches and strange Symbols on the Churches that are sometimes not related to Christianity at all. During this time most people could not read, so when they built the churches they built them so that people would learn from the Symbols. For example, in the early church the Choir would stand behind a screen/veil that only allowed the people to get glimpses of them, which would make them feel more like they were angels or souls. This is still used in Catholic Confession boxes.

Within 300 years, these groups were making Churches all over Europe, and by 1217 they had adopted the French name for "Stone Craftsman" which is "Maszun", and by 1292 they were commonly using Huts to store their tools and eat meals, that they would call the "Lodge". These groups became well established and the government hired them to build everything from military forts, to palaces. Around 1220 the Masonry industry became Unionized, and there were guilds setting the prices of work in different areas. They were not allowed to join together like this to control the prices, so they had to meet in secret.

Trade Guilds would make new Masons follow a set of rules known as "Charges", which included things like never playing Cards, except for during the 12 days of Christmas. The Church demanded loyalty from these groups, but they held on to the Ancient Mysteries that came before the church. 

Around this time there were 7 Crusades by the Church, and the "Poor Knights of Christ" became "The Knights Templar". Which was a central part of supply of Knights and Mercenaries in Europe. This is the group that worshiped Baphomet, and who Christians claim worship the Devil. This group was forced in to the shadows by the Catholic church after they were tortured and confessed to Heresy, at which point some of them were burned like witches.

An Important Document to these groups is known as the Regius Poem. It claims that the group started in Ancient Egypt with Euclidean math. But their work can be found on Churches all over Europe before 1400. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masonic_manuscripts#Halliwell_Manuscript.2C_or_Regius_Poem


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2014)

If anyone thinks FreeMasons are a Conspiracy theory, watch this. And now that you know that they exist, understand that they don't run the world, and just because some rappers use their symbols doesn't mean Satan wants to eat you.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2014)

Natural is 'What happens"

Praeternatural is "What sometimes happens" (What happens, but can't be explained, for example Dark Matter)

Supernatural is "What shouldn't happen" (And people insert God's ability here)

Once something is discovered, it is by definition not supernatural.

Memory is a Metaphysical Concept. People say "Metaphysical" as if it means "God" or "Magic Crystals"
But Metaphysics was just the book after Physics, Metaphysics literally means "After Physics" and if you say "I have thoughts" or "I create things" then you believe in Metaphysics. For example, if you raise bees and get Honey from them, that is metaphysics, those bees are "making honey for you", but they don't even know what you are.

If you believe Microsoft makes Xboxes, you believe in Metaphysics.

Physics explains how things happen, Metaphysics explains who did it and why or for who and things like that. That is how Metaphysics gets wrapped up in God.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)

Gonna see if it's A Clear Sky.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2014)

An example of Metaphysics is "Practice". If you have the same experience over and over, you will have that memory reinforced. Practice can be done in your mind as well, and this concept is now known as "Neuroplasticity". You have probably seen some advertisement for websites with games that "make you smarter". These websites are using Neuroplasticity, so that you can get used to certain patterns.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2014)

I have heard a lot of people say "Eric Garner and Mike Brown should have both just gone to jail". I want to give an example here. I am a Kemetic Hindu, and I practice the Worship of Shiva. I am not alone in this, 13% of the planet worships Shiva (some sects of Hindu and Buddhism).

IF you are Christian or Atheist, imagine your belief or non-belief became illegal. If you told the Police "It's my religion", they would not care, they would take you to jail.

When I lived in Texas, I wan taken to jail for my beliefs. Then I got put on probation and I told the probation officer about my religion, and he worked to make sure I kept getting arrested.

Then I became a registered Minister so that they would stop, but they didn't stop.

I have never been un-coorperative or yelled at the police, or argued with the police. If anything, I am OVER co-operative because I have religious rights that should be respected, so I let them take me.

The Police don't care if you are breaking the law. They are trained to think EVERYONE is lying to them, and like everyone could be dangerous.

The ONLY people that can get a cop to stop and think like a human is a pretty girl, or a lawyer. And the lawyer has to say that they are a lawyer.

You can also have a book of "Legal Maxims" ready, and know which ones to flip to. Legal Maxims are what dictates any legal interaction, in or out of court. For example, if the Police are given an authority and misuse it, they are "Trespassers in the Law", but for that you also have to be able to tell them what authority they are misusing ex: Not having a warrant. A good book of legal Maxims is "Latin for Lawyers"


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2014)

Common Law is how we get Laws from Court cases. 2 Modern Examples are:
1. The Affordable Care Act aka Obamacare 
2. The Hobby Lobby Supreme Court Case

When the United State Supreme Court makes a ruling, it becomes "The Law of the Land" for all of the United States. This is common law. The reason it exists is this, for example: If you bring a Wolf to town, and no one has ever had a Wolf as a pet there, people might freak out. So the Police might get called, and they might give you a ticket, which establishes a Court Date. Then you have to go to Court, and argue your case, and whatever the Judge decides is the new Law for Wolf owners in your town. Maybe they say you have to give it a muzzle, maybe they say you can't own it without a license, maybe they say you can't own it at all etc.

Common Law works on all levels. US Supreme Court makes rules for the Country, State Supreme Courts make rules for the State, a County Judge makes rules for the County, and a City Judge makes rules for the Town.

A lot of people are unaware that anyone's Religion in America has Freedoms apart from Christianity. In fact, some people don't even believe other religions exist, even religions that are 13% of Earth's population. If you have never heard of "Shiva" he is worshiped by certain groups of Hindus and Certain groups of Buddhists. He is also worshiped in his "pre-Shiva" form, which is "Rudra". So if we get into all of Shiva's forms, it could be more than 13%. But Shiva himself is worshiped by about 13% of the planet.

American Laws Protect A Few Different Things:

Smoking Marijuana in Public For Shiva Festivals
Religious Public Speech is protected by these rulings, which were both MEANT to defend the most extreme of groups, since they both ruled this way in defense of the Ku Klux Klan.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R._A._V._v._City_of_St._Paul
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capitol_Square_Review_and_Advisory_Board_v._Pinette


NO law shall be made to promote or hinder a religion.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Exercise_Clause

Laws may not be passed that decide how religious doctrine should work
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presbyterian_Church_v._Hull_Church

No one has to prove anything about their religion in court unless they want to
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Ballard

You do not have to define a supreme being. They specifically note that Texas law does not define a supreme being.
http://atheism.about.com/library/decisions/religion/bl_l_ESARylander.htm

This ruling says that individuals do not have religious exemption in the context of a job
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Employment_Division_v._Smith

But religious companies can reject laws they do not agree with according to the Hobby Lobby Ruling.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burwell_v._Hobby_Lobby

Also, Ayahuasca has been ruled legal for religious use by the supreme court, and it is protected by the Religious Freedom Restoration Act.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gonzales_v._O_Centro_Espirita_Beneficente_Uniao_do_Vegetal

The Hobby Lobby Case Is Not Just For Christians

Burwell v. Hobby Lobby, 573 U.S. ___ (2014), is a landmark decision[1][2] by the United States Supreme Court allowing closely held for-profit corporations to be exempt from a law its owners religiously object to if there is a less restrictive means of furthering the law's interest.

I don't agree with companies not paying for birth control, but I want to point out some stuff that the case opened up (this is not meant as legal advice, unless you are in the Tree of Life School Ministry)

Let's break this down. any closely held (so non franchise) corporation is exempt from a law its owners religiously object to, if there is a less restrictive mean of furthering the laws interest. Meaning that as long as the law can still be upheld in regular society (the people buy things themselves) then it is fine.

So as long as the laws interest can be upheld in a "less restrictive way", then the law does not have to be followed within the corporation. So in the example of the Hobby Lobby case they don't pay for the birth control, 100% rejecting the laws on the books and people were forced to go buy there own because this is the "less restrictive way".

So in the case of something like Marijuana and a Shaivite (worshiper of Shiva), you could ignore the law of Marijuana growing and Possession in your Shiva altar space, but outside of the building people would not be allowed to grow or possess. It would be an American Temple. Business in the front, Religion in the back.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)

@charface @sunni @thump easy @Yessica... @Ishrahnai @lahadaextranjera @Nevaeh420 @Melytra


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2014)

That new Moses movie is coming out, so I wanted to mention a few things,

First, Pharaoh did not believe he was God. Pharaoh was not even a person, the Bible got that wrong. "Par'Oh" is not a person, it is the name of the main Palace, and the King lived there with the Apis cow and other symbolic people and animals.

Moses was supposedly sent down the River in a Reed basket as a Baby, but somehow he still got a Hebrew name even though he was raised by Egyptians. And there is no record of Moses in Egypt. And anyone who thinks Egyptians worship snakes, you are wrong. They thought "Apep" the snake did battle with the Sun during the night, and they would make snakes so they could spit on them.

Moses made his Altar out of Acacia wood. The Acacia tree is the "Tree of Life" in Egypt.

Moses made the Tabernacle out of Acacia wood.

Moses made the Ark of the Covenant out of Acacia wood.

Historians are pretty sure when Moses talked to God in the Cave, the Burning Bush was a small Acacia tree growing next to a heat vent. Acacia trees has a gas that they release and it protects them from fire, but it could look like it was burning because the gas was burning around it. Acacia would have also given Moses the ability to talk to God, because vaporized Acacia bark produces DMT. Which when stuck in a small cave over a long time, would have made for a crazy experience. 

There is no evidence of Slaves in Egypt. The only things that even come close to evidence are the closest thing that has ever been found that even says anything close to this are the Ipuwer Papyrus and the Elephantine Papyri. The Ipuwer Papyrus talks about plagues and servants leaving, but no slaves, only servants. And that was not even the main part. So, it is more likely that the Bible story was copied from this, since the Bible story was not written down until much later.

The Elephantine Papyri talks about the Jewish people being part of the Egyptian army, but they actually HAD slaves, they were not slaves there. And they had their own temples and everything.

And, According to the Bible, Moses killed a slave driver, then his brother talk to him and they basically planned a rebellion. If the story is true at all, it is a story of someone having an identity crisis and their sibling taking advantage of them.

And according to Jewish tradition, Moses wrote the Old Testament/Pentateuch. So, all of this is as Historically accurate as the story about Hercules splitting Africa and Europe at the Straight of Gibraltar.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)

@Diabolical666 @skunkd0c @Jimmyjonestoo


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2014)

When you think of "Astrology" you probably automatically think of people asking "What's your sign" and talking about how their future will go based on a website. That is not what Astrology is, that is just how it sells. Astrology is how we farm, it is how Calendars were made, and much much more.

Calendars seem like a normal part of life now, but there was a time when Calendars did not exist. In ancient Egypt they would make fake Horizons and make a mark where the sun came up every day. And by doing this, they made pretty much a perfect year, because the Sun moves across the Horizon throughout the year. And you have probably never thought about it, but a "Month" is actually based on the moon, you could call it a "Moonth". Each month gives us about 1 full moon. Also, Sunday is "Sun Day", Monday is "Moon Day", etc.

A lot of people think that the Horoscopes are just random star system that people decided "That one looks like a goat" and "That one looks like a lion" and "That one looks like a guy carrying water", then they randomly assigned months to stars. But that is not what happened. Those specific constellations are the specific constellations that the Sun seems to pass though as we go around it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astrology

Before Gravity was discovered they thought the Planets controlled the Ocean. And the reason Jupiter/Zeus has a lightning bolt is because they thought the planet Jupiter controlled lightning. Even the Hebrew people knew about Mars. The Egyptians called Mars "Horus of the Horizon", the Hebrews called it Ma'adim (מאדים) — "the one who blushes". The symbol for Mars is the symbol for "Male" and the symbol for Venus is the symbol for "Female".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_in_culture

Astrology is actually a distorted misused form of Ancient Religions. Most of the time Ancient people didn't look to Horoscopes for things like dating or changing jobs, but instead they looked to it for things like farming. Where the could "predict" when to plant their crops, and "predict" when they were going to be able to harvest. We still do this today in the form of "The Old Farmer's Almanac" the Almanac can predict the weather and the planetary alignments and everything.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almanac

Hindus OPENLY Worship Gods that Correspond with the Planets. If you look up "Hindu Equivalent to Mars" you will find it. If you look up "Hindu Equivalent to Luna" you will find it. The Greeks and Romans had a similar faith, which the Egyptians and Sumerians had first.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hindu_deities


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2014)

Something that a lot of people don't know about the Ancient Egyptians is that they were really REALLY in to math. They used Fractions for pretty much everything.

Here is the Eye of Wadjet, which represents all kinds of Fractions.






A lot of people don't even realize this, but they had games in Ancient Egypt. One of the main people who fist documented Egyptian artifacts was named Flinders Petrie, and one of his jobs was figuring out exactly how the games worked. He also had to identify things like weights that were used on scales. They had certain weights that they would know the weight of, then they would weigh it against Gold or Silver or whatever they were getting paid.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flinders_Petrie

The Egyptians learned Math from the Dung Beetle. They called him "Khepri" and worshiped him like a God. Dung Beetles use the Sun and the Stars and the Moon to Navigate, and watching the Dung Beetle draw in the sand is how the Egyptians first mapped the Sky. The Egyptians also pretended that there was a Beetle pushing the Sun through the Sky, this can be seen in the Solar Boat Imagery. The Solar Boat has the Planets and the Sun, and the Beetle, which shows how they saw that the Planets and the Sun were moving, while the stars were not. The Beetle was also similar to how modern people think of Butterflies. The Dung Beetle lays eggs in the Dung Ball, then they hatch and become Larva, then they grow in to beetles. This helped the Egyptians realize that people changes, and civilizations change, and no matter how hard you try, some things will always happen the same way.






A well known Measuring device in ancient Egypt was the Nileometer. This would flood when the Nile rose, allowing them to measure the exact volume of extra water.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nilometer

Another example is the Sun Temples. Before we had Calendars, you would mark Holidays by creating a Structure that pointed to a spot in the sky. And when the Sun got to that spot, you would know it was that Holiday.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_sun_temple

The Goddess of Measuring and Record Keeping is Sheshat. She was an important Goddess to the Rope workers (possibly hemp growers), and Ropes were pretty much the most important measuring device in Egypt when it came to building things.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seshat

Math was used in Religion, Construction, Farming, Trading, and pretty much everything.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhind_Mathematical_Papyrus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscow_Mathematical_Papyrus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euclidean_geometry


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3308387
> @Diabolical666 @skunkd0c @Jimmyjonestoo


??????????


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2014)

For the most part people are ok on the internet, except for the about 1/10th of people that troll and take up about 50% of the time and internet.
I don't know what is wrong with these people, but I get a lot of private "You think you're smart don't you". No, I don't. I am SHARING these things with you. Once you read them, you know them to. I am not trying to hold this knowledge over your head or anything.

And if you are a devout Christian, no matter how Smug you think I am when I talk to you, you literally are willing to tell me you have a book that God wrote and I don't understand. If I sound smug, it's only because I am responding to the world's most UBER smugness.

Are there any trolls that are not Christian or Atheist? I am pretty sure those 2 groups are producing all the trolls.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2014)

The Ancient Egyptians were not the only ones who used Math as part of their religion. And you can still find remnants of the Religion in Math today. For example, the "Equal Sign" (=) if explained to an Ancient Egyptian person, would be "Ma'at" to them. Ma'at was the Balance in the universe, and they drew her as a Scale or as a lady with wings on her arms. And the = is basically a representation of her with her arms out.

The most in your face example is Algebra. Algebra was invented by Babylonians, then was spread through Mosques. People used to solve Algebra problems using Geometry, ex: The Egyptians.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algebra#Early_history_of_algebra
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhind_Mathematical_Papyrus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscow_Mathematical_Papyrus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plimpton_322

You have probably heard of the "Pythagorean Theorem", this is: A Squared + B Squared = C Squared, on a Triangle. Pythagoras was actually a Philosopher, and had a whole philosophy behind numbers. He was also the first person to ever point out that "Wine is good, but too much causes problems" and he actually invented the Pythagorean cup, which spills if you try to drink too much, and only allows you to sip your wine. Much of "Sacred Geometry" is based on Pythagorean ideas, and inspired a lot of the art that is on stone Churches.

You saw earlier that the Egyptians used Fractions, and Geometry and Scales for Weighing, and the Nileometer for Volume, and Ropes for Surveying, etc. But not all the cultures were using Math so practically. Math was considered pretty much Magic for a long time. The Greeks and Hebrew people had their number system in their alphabet, they were not different. When people say "Alpha and the Omega" that means A and Z, as well as like 1 and 0, or 1 and 9. But Omega was 800 (This is why there are "Roman Numerals" that are letters). Because Math was wrapped up in Grammar, these cultures would do math with their words. This math was called Isopsephy.

The Hebrew culture also had Gematria. This is where you add up the value of a word and compare it to other words, for example the word "alive" in Hebrew has a value of 18, so any word that adds up to a value of 18 is lucky.

Zairja was something invented to generate ideas. It is basically word Algebra. You take a Sentence or Paragraph, and add up the Values of the words. Then you do Algebra with the Paragraph and write out the word Values for the Answer you got to the equation. The idea behind this is that if a question is proper, then you should be able to "Solve for X" if you make an equation out of it. But they actually believed the answer was in the question, and just needed to be pulled out. This is probably still a good way to generate new ideas though.

Math is a religion. So Christians, you are probably summoning demons or whatever, and Atheists, I bet you are not worried about indoctrinating your kids with Math, so think about how you lump all religions together.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2014)

Just in case anyone thinks I am talking about "New Age" stuff, I want to explain what New Age is.

The New Age has to do with things like the Mayan Calendar and the Egyptian Ogdoad, so people think that I am talking about it sometimes. But "New Age" is a specific kind of discussion/practice. When I personally talk about Planetary Gods and Math, I am not telling people that 2012 was an alignment of the ages or that Sacred Geometry can heal you of things.

An "Age" is just a cycle that our Solar System goes through, this is why the Mayan Calendar ends, it is meant to start over, and start a new "Age". A "New Age" person will talk a lot about the Age of Aquarius, because that is the age we would be moving in to if everyone still used those calendars. Then problem is that "New Age" people think that the New Age was a shift, and now everyone will automatically act different. This is not true, for example, will you act EXTREMELY different when you hear we switch from 2014 to 2015 soon? No, you will pretty much do the same stuff.

And just something random, but a lot of people hear about Hinduism, Zoroastrianism or Buddhism and automatically want to call it "New Age", but Buddhism and Zoroastrianism are over 2500 Years old, and Hindu is about 4000 years old. If anything, Christianity is new age. Even though their symbol is the Symbol of the old age, the Fish/Pisces.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 7, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> ??????????


Thought I'd point to the acacia tree, hope I didn't offend ya jimmy. nothing is required at this time, just questions..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 7, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Thought I'd point to the acacia tree, hope I didn't offend ya jimmy. nothing is required at this time, just questions..


I have no idea what it is or what it means or why I needed to see it so kinda hard to be offended.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2014)

A lot of people are confused about a few things.

1. They thing Christianity spread through Peace and Love
2. They think all religions believe in a God that is in some way similar to the Christian God

Both of these things are not true. First, the Christians did live pretty peacefully for a while, because they were in jail. It was pretty much a prison cult for a while, until the Church got popular and then eventually became the official religion of Rome. At this point it turned around completely. They started killing Pagans and everyone else they could find. And if you read the previous part, the Egyptians and Greeks were pretty much Worshiping Math and Medicine and other "Arts", like "Martial Arts" which comes from the Worship of Mars. Mars is a Planet that was being Worshiped. Most cultures worshiped Planets, or the Wheel, or Math, etc etc. And they would attach moral codes to these things, like Each planet would represent "Love" or "Darkness" or whatever. And with the wheel, each Spoke would represent a different value. Either way, the point of the worship was to learn that all these things work together to make one overall thing.

Mithra worship was the main religion around Europe and the Middle East before the Christians came, that is why the Oman people have the J shaped Mithra knifes they have to carry around once they are a certain age, and this is why Red, White and Green are the Colors of most middle Eastern Flags. This was also the main religion of the Roman empire, and statues can be found dedicated to Mithra in Roman government buildings.

So, once they shut down all this stuff, we had things like Isaac Newton having to do Planetary research in secret, because if the Church found out he was studying the planets, he would have been killed. Then we would have never had Gravity.

Then came the Muslims, and they made a bunch of become Muslim, but as tons of Mithraism stayed in the cultures. And the Christians got worried about the growing influence around them, so the Pope declared the 1st crusade. Then 9 Crusades later, (the last one being less than 800 years ago) we are where we are now.


----------



## justugh (Dec 7, 2014)

u done some nice work man

1 u must always rem it does not matter if it is fair the rules only apply to the ones they say it does
2 u are using rules and thoughts from a corrupted system .......i will give u the original intent was noble and honorable but what it is as it stands now is nothing but sheer madness on the part of the avg person while a select elite is above it all

3 religion and all that falls back down to one thing ..........bunch of uptight controlling ppl want to set rules for the rest of the universe so their world makes sense and if u do not agree we kill u or damn u to hellfire for not listening to what we say ...........again the intent was good and did do the trick for many years .....but it has been twisted from within into what u see now a days ...........it all the same dang god ppl different names different path same end point

4 u are going off revised history notes and thoughts ...........the sheer number of times that the world needs to be cleansed of all the vile dirty books with any thought other then there own i have lost count ........the mayan is the prefect look at me 3 books out of a whole culture are left and the math they were able to do with out computers still nothing beats it .....it even better then a atomic clock

5 history is messed the hell up from the start ......if u go on evolution (us as ppl were here 195,000 years ago the bones and skulls prove it ) same minds and this whole history we know is 6000 years .............where the hell is the rest 189.000 years for all that time i am to accept hunters and gathering ......something is off that is clear no idea what it but something is ...........something in the past is hidden .....or something is accelerating our development (look at 1 ad to 1800 ad .......then look at 1800ad to 2000ad) 


so the moral of this FIN
do not get lost in the details .........look for what is in the same the truth lays there the ideas that keep repeating tho out history

other one is ..........it does not really fucking matter the system is so messed up no chance of change until everyone wants it too .....at this point the rat race has everyone scrambling so not going to be any time soon .......years most likely but not in the next few months ...........so sit back relax keep your ass low and watch the show ......it should never be repeated if we learn as race


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2014)

When people think of a "Soul", they usually think of some Magic force inside of you that God takes to heaven. So any time you hear the word "Soul", you think it must be similar to what Christians imagine. But Christianity was kind of made up "on the fly" and isn't even as intricate as Judaism, the Ancient Egyptians had a much more intricate and realistic version of the Soul.

The first example of the Soul is the Shadow which they called Sheut. They would make Statues and Silhouettes to preserve the Shadow after death. It was believed that your Shadow was your connection to the Afterlife.

Your name, known as a "Ren" in Ancient Egypt, was another aspect of Soul. It was believed that as long as a name was spoken, the person's Soul was still alive in some way. And the more a person's name was written the better, because then it had more chances of surviving and being read and spoken.

The Ka is the vital essence of a person. This would be the life Spark in someone that would determine if they were alive or dead. Now adays we would point to "Brain Dead" as the point of the Ka being gone.

The Egyptians did not value the brain like we do, they believed that the Heart was the seat of the body, since it flows to all parts. the Heart was known as "Ib", most of our ideas about Hearts being important for things comes from Egypt. Later, European people would think the Liver was the most important, which is why it is called the "Live-er".

"Ba" is similar to the idea of a person's personality and what makes them unique. Anything could have a "Ba", such as an Instrument. If you have a relationship with a Car, Gun, or a Golf Club, or Whatever, then it probably has a "Ba" and you have maybe even given it a Ren. People who smoke Marijuana give their Pipes/Bongs Ren and people try to choose them for their Ba, they just don't use those terms. The Ba was not considered different from the person, and this is the part of a person that you can see in your dreams. Even after a person is dead, and no longer part of this world, their personality or uniqueness can still persist in the family and friends of the person. The Ba is almost impossible to compare to the Christian idea of soul, the ideas are SO different that when Christianity came to Egypt, they had to use the word Psyche to get them to understand the Christian soul. The Ba is a much more physical REAL thing, and you can still see the other person's Ba in your dreams after you die.

The word "Ba" for Soul was the same as the word "Ba" for Ram, so it was common to depict dead people and Gods with Horns to show their Soul aspect. This ideaology is also the reason most Ancient religions allowed people to Sacrifice Rams for their sins.

Akh is your living intellect, or maybe what we would now call your "Mind" or maybe what the Greeks would call "Ego". If you have ever taken Mushrooms and looked in the Mirror and realized that whatever "You" are is not a body, then you have experienced your Akh. It was believed that after death, the Ba and the Ka would come together and reform the Akh. And there was a perceived risk that the Akh could die again.

Akhenaten was a very hated Pharaoh because he believed he was Gods representative on Earth and changed the Egyptian religion, his son is King Tut, who restored the Planets as the Gods. The priests set his ghost to wander the Desert, and people still claim to meet him out there. 

Bat was an Egyptian Goddess, and it is thought that her name is the Feminine aspect of a person's soul. She was one of the first Goddesses in Egypt, and is depicted with 2 heads as a representation of the Upper and Lower kingdom as 1, or as 2 Banks of the Nile, or as the Past and the Future. The Sistrum is a musical instrument that was associated with her, and it was shaped like an Ankh.

Bast was the Cat/Lioness Goddess, as well as the Goddess of Music, Joy, Love, Dance and Protection. Her name contains the word for "Soul" with a Femenine Suffix, and She is is also seen holding a Sistrum. Cats were praised for their ability to kill mice and rats, as well as snakes. The snake "Apep" was thought to do battle with the Sun during the night, and Bast was known for battling Apep.

The Ankh is the symbol in ancient Egypt that looks like the Christian cross, but with a loop on top. It is known as "The Key of Life". This symbol is held by pretty much every God in Egyptian art. No one is sure what it means now, but the symbol was very common in Ancient Egypt and the symbol was used for an important ceremony every year. The Pharoah was not actually a person in Egypt, the "Par'Oh" was the main Palace, and in this Palace you could find different priests and priestesses, as well as Sacred Animals. One of these animals was the Apis bull. This bull was treated like a King all year, then during the Apis ceremony, they would put a Sun Disk on the Bull's head, and this along with the Bull's horns would make the shape of an Ankh. It is possible that the Ankh is a Representation of the Sun and the Moon, and possibly even the Sun and the Moon and a Shadow, which would make it an Eclipse. Sometimes the Sun Disk can be seen on the Heads of Gods and Goddesses, along with a partial moon. Measuring the sky was pretty much the most important thing in the world to ancient Egyptians, so being able to predict when the Sun and the Moon would do things, would have been important. Even today we are mesmerized, as a species, by eclipses.






The Eye of Horus/The Eye of Wadjet was important to the dead. The symbol was meant to protect, as well as to Symbolize the 6 Senses, being Taste, Touch, Sight, Hearing, Smell and Thought.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 7, 2014)

http://www.davidicke.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1062328974


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 10, 2014)

Ma'atematics

You can still find remnants of the Religion in Math today. For example, the "Equal Sign" (=) if explained to an Ancient Egyptian person, would be "Ma'at" to them. Ma'at was the Balance in the universe, and they drew her as a Scale or as a lady with wings on her arms. And the = is basically a representation of her with her arms out. The number Infinity directly comes from Egypt, and the symbol for Infinity comes from the depiction of Ma'at and Khepri. The Dung Beetle was seen as a Symbol of Eternity, because it starts as an egg inside a Dung ball, then becomes a Larva, then becomes a beetle, then it rolls up a Dung ball and puts eggs in it, and it goes on forever.






Infinity was also Popular in Alchemy, an example is the Ouroboros, this was also part of Egyptian religion. Zero was also a concept invented by religion, and the rules for how 0 and Negative numbers worked were first spread in Hindu and Buddhist communities.






The most in your face example is Algebra. Algebra was invented by Babylonians, then was spread through Mosques. People used to solve Algebra problems using Geometry, ex: The Egyptians.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algebra...ory_of_algebra
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhind_Mathematical_Papyrus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscow_...atical_Papyrus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plimpton_322

You have probably heard of the "Pythagorean Theorem", this is: A Squared + B Squared = C Squared, on a Triangle. Pythagoras was actually a Philosopher, and had a whole philosophy behind numbers. He was also the first person to ever point out that "Wine is good, but too much causes problems" and he actually invented the Pythagorean cup, which spills if you try to drink too much, and only allows you to sip your wine. Much of "Sacred Geometry" is based on Pythagorean ideas, and inspired a lot of the art that is on stone Churches.

You saw earlier that the Egyptians used Fractions, and Geometry and Scales for Weighing, and the Nileometer for Volume, and Ropes for Surveying, etc. But not all the cultures were using Math so practically. Math was considered pretty much Magic for a long time. The Greeks and Hebrew people had their number system in their alphabet, they were not different. When people say "Alpha and the Omega" that means A and Z, as well as like 1 and 0, or 1 and 9. But Omega was 800 (This is why there are "Roman Numerals" that are letters). Because Math was wrapped up in Grammar, these cultures would do math with their words. This math was called Isopsephy.

The Hebrew culture also had Gematria. This is where you add up the value of a word and compare it to other words, for example the word "alive" in Hebrew has a value of 18, so any word that adds up to a value of 18 is lucky.

Zairja was something invented to generate ideas. It is basically word Algebra. You take a Sentence or Paragraph, and add up the Values of the words. Then you do Algebra with the Paragraph and write out the word Values for the Answer you got to the equation. The idea behind this is that if a question is proper, then you should be able to "Solve for X" if you make an equation out of it. But they actually believed the answer was in the question, and just needed to be pulled out. This is probably still a good way to generate new ideas though.

Math is a religion. So Christians, you are probably summoning demons or whatever, and Atheists, I bet you are not worried about indoctrinating your kids with Math, so think about how you lump all religions together.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 10, 2014)

Atheism is LEGALLY a Religion in America & Marriage is not just for a Man and a Woman.

I just want to point a few things out. First, I know Atheists don't want to hear this, but as far as the US Supreme court is concerned, Atheism is a religion. Look up the "I AM" Supreme Court case to find details. So all of you looking to get Atheist Chaplains, this is all you need to know to get that done.

Atheism is a religion, meaning, any Atheist organization established before the RFRA (in the 60s) is a Church. This may include American Atheist, but I think they are 50 years old, so they might have just missed the cut off. So I am not sure if they have religious rights, but they are still practicing a religion as far as the law is concerned.

Atheists probably don't like the fact that they are a Religion, but, this means you can pass out Atheist literature at schools, and even become an Atheist Minister. You can choose to SAY you are not a religion, but you are a religion.

If you join the Universal Life Church, you can even be an Atheist minister. And start an Atheist Ministry. This means you can may gay or lesbian couples, some states even allow people to marry animals I think, but I have not researched it so I don't know. The Universal Life Church was established before the RFRA, so they are not only considered a legal religion, but a legal church. So anyone in a group like American Atheist would have to join a church like that to get their full religious rights.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 10, 2014)

Here are some words Christians and Atheists should know when talking to each other. I am not saying any of this has merit, I am giving definitions.

Canaan: Modern day Israel and Lebanon.

Canaanite: Polytheistic people's that Judaism is thought to have come from, there is no evidence of them before this culture.

Canon: The Books that were accepted into the Bible by King James I and other people/groups.

Cherub: Supernatural creatures that show God is present.

Concordances: Basically a Bible Dictionary, but it also tells you where all the words are used.

Covenant: The old Covenant was made with God with Circumcision, the New Covenant was made when Jesus came.

David: The King who killed the Philistines (Palestinians) to establish Israel.

Dead Sea Scrolls: The Oldest version of the Bible, still not as old as Buddhism or Zoroastrianism or Hindu.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 11, 2014)

New Smells That Have Never Existed Before
https://plus.google.com/communities/107688425873553140422


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 12, 2014)

If everyone thinks they are thinking outside the box, there is a new box.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 12, 2014)

Acetals

Ok, so, I was trying to find a way to may Esters out of things like Damascone or Ionone, or other things like that. I have made a few smells using the Alcohol called "Phenethyl Alcohol" and that can be found in Rose oil. But I wanted to use the MAIN ingredients of these things. Damascone is the main ingredient in Rose perfume, and Ionone is the main ingredient in violet perfume. These are known as Ketones.

Then there are things like Cinnamon and Vanilla, which contain mostly Cinnamaldehyde and Vanillin, which are Aldehyde structures.

And I was not sure how to make Esters with these. But then I found "Acetals" and an Acetal is basically Ketone or Aldehyde Esters. There are 2 ways to do this, first is to have an Aldehyde or a Ketone in a Beaker or something, then adding drops of some kind of Alcohol to it, until the alcohol stops reacting when it goes in. Another way is to mix these 2 things together in equal molecular parts, then adding an acid until the acid stops reacting.

These are basically Ketone Esters, but they are called Acetals.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2014)

http://coloradoshiva.blogspot.com/
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 27, 2015)

Dream Research for anyone who is interested.
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2015/01/dreaming-with-herbs-and-rituals-table.html


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2015)

This is the book I am writing right now, it is called Basic Information Before Leaving Earth. The book will outline various themes throughout history, and it will teach people how to do basic chemistry, grow plants and start a Polytheistic temple. I have been reading tons of law books and textbooks and will be citing those.

If anyone thinks Polytheism is "Fence Sitting" you are very mistaken. Polytheism requires not only that you "think" there is a God, but you must KNOW there are many Gods. And I can show you my God, some other Polytheists can show you their Gods. You can call them "Natural" but you can not deny they exist. 2 Examples of Gods are the Planet Earth and the Planet Mars, both exist in the Heavens. There are also Gods that don't exist in the Heavens, such as Love or Mnemonics. 

The Ancient Navigators Hypothesis
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2015/02/the-ancient-navigators-hypothesis.html 

B.I.B.L.E. Before Chapters were added
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2015/02/basic-information-before-leaving-earth.html

How to Start a Temple
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2015/02/how-to-start-temple.html

Dream Technique and Practice
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2015/01/dreaming-with-herbs-and-rituals-table.html

Chemistry, Planetary Science and Alchemy
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2015/01/chemistry-alchemy-table-of-contents.html

The Rig Veda, Hinduism and the Roma People
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2015/01/the-rig-veda-hinduism-and-roma.html 

Kabbalah
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2015/02/kabbalah.html

Law and Democracy
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2015/02/law-democracy.html

Some Human History
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2015/02/some-human-history.html

The C Programming Language & Java
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2015/02/the-c-programming-language-java.html


This is just a basic outline. More chapters still being made.


----------



## mainliner2 (Feb 12, 2015)

hows it going young finny ?


----------



## mainliner2 (Feb 12, 2015)

q... Who is god to you finny ?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

If anyone feels like creating a Cryptocoin that can be used to trade these things for Value without trading them for money, here is how to make your own Cryptocoin
https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/3140-shakezulas-scrypt-and-sha256-cryptocurrency-clone-guides/

Here is a book that teaches you the Programming Language for coins
http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-Brian-W-Kernighan/dp/0131103628/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427777298&sr=8-1&keywords=C Programming

Bitcoin can be Taxed because it has recognized Value by the Government, but the other coins are not that way. For example, Devcoin. Devcoin is not considered money or value by the Government, it is considered the same thing as World of War Craft Gold (I have never played, just using it as a reference) or something like that. And someone who earns World of Warcraft gold in a game does not have to pay taxes on that, so you would not have to pay taxes on Devcoins because they are the same as far as the Government is concerned, they are just game coins to them. Bitcoin is traded directly for Dollars so it is different.

The way that the Altcoins work is that someone makes a website to trade them on, and instead of trading for Dollars, you trade for Bitcoins. So there is no money being exchanged and the website does not have to operate like a website that is working with dollars.

Only make a coin if you have a school to make it for, or a Temple or church to make it for, or a club to make it for. There are already too many coins that are just branches of the Bitcoin community. If someone is going to make one for Plant and Animal trading, post about it here, if not I will do it when I read more of that book. And if you make a coin for your own community/school etc, you just have to make a website that trades for Bitcoins, Devcoins, Litecoins, Dogecoins,Quarks, etc. and make it where people can trade those for your coin. And maybe make a game where people can use 1 coin at a time, just don't add dollars or it can be taxed.

And I saw one website that made something that was like a coin, but it wasn't trade-able outside the site, and there was a limited amount. And it made it where when you owned them you would get a certain percentage of exchanges, because people have to pay like .1 or .01 coins to exchange a coin, and if there are enough people that adds up to tons of coins every day. So people with stocks would get those, and then the guy who owned the site made tons of money all in one day, while they each only spent a few hundred or thousand dollars each and got their money back over time.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

Here are some books that I will start trying to get once I make my own Cryptocoin, when I was getting Devcoins for writing I already got tons of books, but these are pretty expensive so they will take more time. But as I get them I will be able to tell people entirely new families of plants to grow that have different things in them, and to farm different things in Salt and Fresh water, etc.

This book could help revolutionize Marijuana breeding
http://www.amazon.com/dp/081536511X/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=DYC0LP3V3RZ5&coliid=IP326A994DHQG

These books are about other plants, animals and stuff like that
http://www.amazon.com/dp/9812704981/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=DYC0LP3V3RZ5&coliid=I3DPJLBRL11052

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0554971224/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=DYC0LP3V3RZ5&coliid=I3MGKSX24EHPT7

http://www.amazon.com/dp/9048168759/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=DYC0LP3V3RZ5&coliid=I1V91O9DD3HX9C

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0126858500/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=DYC0LP3V3RZ5&coliid=IZXSAFLY677L4

http://www.amazon.com/dp/9814335371/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=DYC0LP3V3RZ5&coliid=I3FW77O7P4G87B

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0849372585/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=DYC0LP3V3RZ5&coliid=I19RIVFZ9V3MUE

http://www.amazon.com/dp/3906390241/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=DYC0LP3V3RZ5&coliid=I1HKU8QG9MOLGL

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0080434037/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=DYC0LP3V3RZ5&coliid=IVIZDV1YPQZ4M

http://www.amazon.com/dp/905702375X/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=DYC0LP3V3RZ5&coliid=IID6H8BL65QOD

http://www.amazon.com/dp/3527334297/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=DYC0LP3V3RZ5&coliid=I1Y499ERCMMNUG

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1936424002/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=DYC0LP3V3RZ5&coliid=IM8SICAJY9KLM


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

Ok, so, first I want to make it clear that this Tech is for Personal Religious growing, not for Manufacturing for sale. Psilocybin mushrooms are illegal to grow unless you are growing them sacramentally (except in New Mexico, where they are legal to grow recreationally).

Teonanácatl is the Mushroom God, but Teonanácatl is also the Mushroom itself. This tradition comes from Mexico, which is where Magic Mushrooms were first "discovered" by Dr. Wasson (who was VP of J.P. Morgan & Co.)
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=teonanacatl
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R._Gordon_Wasson






Here are some links that show the long term BENEFITS of Mushrooms on the Human brain:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/acid-test-the-case-for-using-psychedelics-to-treat-ptsd-depression/2014/09/04/03c3c222-0e01-11e4-8c9a-923ecc0c7d23_story.html

http://mentalhealthdaily.com/2013/03/05/11-ways-to-grow-new-brain-cells-and-stimulate-neurogenesis/

http://naturalsociety.com/research-suggests-psychedelic-mushrooms-offer-valuable-brain-treatments/

Panaeolous Mushroom Spores






http://sporeworks.com/Panaeolus-Copelandia-Spore-Syringes
http://www.spores101.co/Panaeolus-Cyan--Hawaiian_p_109.html

If you have ever thought about growing mushrooms, you have probably read the PF Tek, where you make "Rice Patties" or whatever and grow out of those. And that method was invented in the 70s. The world has since then made a few discoveries, so here they are

This tek should work with both Panaeolous or Cubensis mushrooms.

The first step is to start the same way as you start a traditional PF tek, where you have sterilized Mason jars with substrate and Vermiculite. You innoculate the Jars, just like in the PF tek, and you let the Mycelium grow until it has taken over the Jar/Jars.

Once you have a strong Mycelium, you set up something. You want to make a container (plastic storage container or something) in the container you put a layer of Coco Coir, then a layer of Oat Straw, then a layer of Brown Rice Flour. This should fill about 1/5-1/4 of the container.

At this point you do something that you would NEVER have done in the PF tek... You take your Mycelium patties, and break them up gently wearing sterile gloves. Set them in the Oat straw, then Gently cover them in more Oat Staw, cover that with Coco, then cover that with Vermeculite. And every day use a spray bottle to keep the container humid.

Once this is finished it will be a giant thing of mushrooms instead of just a few growing out of patties. And once you are finished, you can dump a little water on the Coco brick, flip it over, and grow more out of the other side. Some probably grew on the bottom all squished up also.

If you want to make Mushrooms spore prints so that you can make your own inoculation syringes instead of buying them pre-filled with spores online, here is how.

Once you grow some mushrooms, you take some tin foil and bake it for like 20 minutes to sterilize it, then let it cool off. Then you take a scalpel/knife or pair of scissors that has been heated so it is clean, then cut off the mushroom caps and set them on the foil bottom down. Let it sit for about 24 hours, and put a cup on top of it if you want to make sure it stays sterile.

Then, to make an inoculation Syringe so you can grow all over again, you boil some water on high for 10 minutes.

Fill the Syringe with hot water, and let it cool of with the water inside.

Then use your sterile scalpel/knife or scissors (sterilize again since it has been 24 hours) and scrape the spores from the foil, to a shot glass that has either been sterilized with alcohol or fire.

Once the spores are in the shot glass, use the water in the syringe to put some water in the shot glass, then suck the water back in to the syringe and you will have a bunch of spores ready to go.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

Temples are places where everything should be produced for all aspects of Religious Practice. An example of this would be a Rock Tumbler. If you live in a place where there are a lot of different kinds of weird rocks around all the time (Colorado, California, Utah, etc) you can get a Rock Tumbler and Polish those rocks into something that someone can use for rituals. Most of the Chakra stones and things like that can just be found if you know where to look. For example, if you find Red Soil you can assume there is Iron present, then if you find an Iron deposit you can also start looking for Hematite. And I am pretty sure different kinds of Quartz are found near Gold, so if you find Quartz you might find Gold, etc.






A Kiln is where Clay is fired, when you make something out of clay, first you mold it, then you fire it to make it more like glass where it breaks when you drop it, and once it is hard like that you can paint it and glaze it and put it back in the kiln to make it smooth instead of being like hard clay when you touch it. And it can be used to make Ceremonial Chillums.


















These are Diamond Tipped bits that go on a Rotary tool (like a Drill), they are used to etch in to stone or wood or pretty much anything, since they are diamond tipped. They are not expensive, and could be used in a Temple to create all kinds of things.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

And I will be making newer and better videos soon. It is weird turning on a camera and just talking to it with nothing in front of you. On my old channel I did like videos of plants and animals and then like stuff from when I was in Florida and Mexico looking for a job. Just talking to a camera is weird. So I will be doing back and forth videos when I make new videos, and if anyone has anything they want to share let me know because people might want to know it and I will be making videos again soon.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

Grapes have been important to pretty much every Religion ever. Around 5,000 BC the first Wine was made somewhere in Iran, this was probably done completely on accident because grapes naturally contain their own yeast, which causes them to ferment without any yeast being added. To make Champagne you need Champagne Yeast though.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hajji_Firuz_Tepe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godin_Tepe


For anyone that is going to breed Grapes, it is good to added Genetics from Wild Varieties in order to get new things. This is how we got the Modern Cow from Ancient Greek Bovine and Ancient European Wild Bovine, the Wild one is now extinct and we can't make new cows with it. But there are still wild grapes.

Here is a site that sells a few Wild Grape Cultivars:
https://www.willisorchards.com/category/muscadine-&-scuppernong-grape-vines#.VQ9LvOFCB-A
And you would breed them with regular grape strains:
https://www.doubleavineyards.com/c-1-buy-grapevines.aspx


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

If you want to learn about Ancient Religious Brewing, here are some links:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dionysian_Mysteries
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_wine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninkasi
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_beer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pythagorean_cup


An Ancient Mesopotamian Keg Party






*Strains*

In a Temple you would breed your own yeast strain. For example, there is Bread yeast, Wine/Beer Yeast, Champagne yeast and Distiller's yeast. That is in order of the strength of alcohol it makes. To check the alcohol content of a brew you would get a hydrometer and check the gravity. Then to breed the yeast you would keep it at the bottom of the brew container, then add more materials and yeast of a new strain, then test the gravity of that next one. And keep adding strains with each brew, then eventually stop adding strains and start separating the yeast glob into different containers and letting each section of the glob continue as its own strain, then eventually figure out which one makes the Wine or Beer you like the most.

Christian Monks actually used to call yeast by the name "God-is-Good"

If you mess up making Wine, it makes Vinegar. This is where Vinegar and Apple Cider Vinegar and stuff like that come from.

Once a Temple has yeast, they can not only make Wine and Beer, but also Bread and Vinegar. Then it is not hard to figure out Cheese (from Milk, but different than Wine making)







*How and What to Microbrew*

Microbrew just means that is was not made in a massive amount. If you make a 1 gallon jug of wine or beer at home, that is a "Microbrew", and if you make 10 gallons in a garage, that is also a Microbrew. I am not sure at what point it stops being a Microbrew, but it just means you didn't make enough to ship around the country or whatever, it's a small amount.

You can also Microbrew other things:

Chocolate, if you grow Coco beans or buy like 10-20 lbs of coco beans, then make Coco tea, add chocolate then make that Tea into hash... You have make a "Microbrew" of Chocolate.

Peppermint Hash and Candy, Peppermint is actually an invasive species. If you plant it, it will come back every year. And you can take the leaves and make it in to hash. This can be added it Chocolate or Candy to give it Peppermint flavor.

Candy can be Microbrewed, it's not hard to make candy. All you need it sugar, corn syrup, water, flavor, color & a heat source.

Hot Sauce can be Microbrewed, I have even heard of this happening before. One of our neighbors when I was a kid made his own Hot Sauce, and he went around to Grocery stores and asked if they wanted to put some on their shelves.







In America it is legal to brew your own wine or beer, just not to make your own Liquor/Moonshine. I think it is something like 100 Gallons a year you are allowed to brew for personal use. And it is not hard to brew your own wine or beer and you can even make Champagne (not true Champagne, since it's not from that region of France). If you use Bread Yeast you will make weak wine/beer, if you use beer/wine yeast you will get stuff that is a little stronger, if you get Champagne yeast you can make it even stronger, and if you get Distiller's yeast it will be the strongest possible.

Here is how to make Wine, Mead and Champagne:

Wine and Mead are the same, but Wine uses Fruit and Sugar, While Mead uses Honey and Sugar. Mead just means you used Honey.

1. Get a Fermenting Cap or Fermenting lid or whatever it is called, if you search those things it will show up.

2. Whatever Container you use, fill it up about 1/4-1/3 of the way with fruit and sugar, lots of sugar, sugar becomes alcohol. No matter if the container is 1 gallon or 10 gallon, about 1/4-1/3 should be fruit and sugar, before water is added. If you are making Mead you could go up to 1/2 Honey and use less sugar.

3. Mix in Cinnamon or whatever Herb you want to mix in here. Then add water and mix.

4. As long as your water was hot from the sink and not Boiling in a pot before it went in the container, it should be ok to add your yeast. You may want to wait for it to cool a little if your water is extra hot, but about 10-15 minutes after you add the yeast you should start to see bubbles, it may take a little longer and you may have to shine a light through it.

5. If using Wine or Beer or Bread yeast it should take like a month to finish, if you use Distiller's yeast or Champagne yeast, it won't take as long.

6. If you are not making champagne, you would siphon and bottle at this point. If making Champagne, you would add water and Sugar to the bottom of your empty bottles, then add the wine that is finishing. Then once the lids were on the bottles, they would finish fermenting, and this would cause bubbles. This is done with beer and champagne.

If you make your own beer or wine, here are some herbs that are mixed in to a brew sometimes.

Hops: Contains Myrcene, this is the herb that people usually use to make beer.

Bitter Orange Peel: Contains a Epinephrine or Synephrine, it is used in beer making to make a stimulating beer instead of a depressant.

Lemon Grass: Contains Myrcene, Lemonene and other Terpenes.

Cinnamon: Contains Cinnamaldehyde for smell and flavor

Lemon Peel/Zest: Contains Lemonene

Orange Peel: Contains Lemonene

There are more, but this should be a good list for people just starting. There are also "Fermenting Sweeteners" since Sugar is turned into alcohol, if you want to make your Alcohol sweet there are plants like Stevia that have been used for this forever. It contains a Sweet compound different than sugar, so it does not turn into alcohol and it will still be sweet when you drink it.

Another Herb that was historically used in Wine Making, but us not used very much anymore is White Lotus aka Sacred Lotus. White Lotus contains a compound that attaches to the Dopamine receptors, and in ancient Egypt it was extremely common to let White Lotus sit in wine, then to filter it out and drink it. Or even just leave it in and drink it if it is just a few full flowers instead of a bunch of ground up flowers.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

The Harper's Song







Death is a kindly fate.
A Generation passes, Another stays,
Since the time of the ancestors.
The gods who were before rest in their tombs,
Blessed nobles too are buried in their tombs.
(Yet) those who built tombs,
Their places are gone,
What has become of them?
I have heard the words of Imhotep and Hordjedef,
Whose sayings are recited in whole.
What of their places?
Their walls have crumbled,
Their places are gone,
As though they had never been!
None comes from there,
To tell of their needs,
To calm our hearts,
Until we go where they have gone!
Hence rejoice in your heart!
Forgetfulness profits you,
Follow your heart as long as you live!
Put myrrh on your head,
Dress in fine linen,
Anoint yourself with oils fit for a god,
Heap up your joys,
Let your heart not sink!
Follow your heart and your happiness,
Do your things on earth as your heart commands!
When there comes to you that day of mourning,
the Weary-hearted (Osiris) hears not their mourning,
Wailing saves no man from the pit!
Make holiday, Do not weary of it!
Lo, none is allowed to take his goods with him,
Lo, none who departs comes back again!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

One aspect of time that used to be common but has mostly been lost are "Kairos" and "Chronos". Chronos time is like "A watched pot never boils" and Kairos time is like "Time flies when you are having fun". So you can cause time Dialation just by accident
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kairos
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronos

Eostre is a Month and Goddess who was celebrated by Mushroom worshipers. The first decorated Eggs can be found 6,000 years ago in Africa made out of Ostrich eggs and Christians adopted the practice as a symbol of Christ's resurrection, and dyed them red to represent his blood. Rabbits were thought to be able to reproduce without losing their virginity, so they became associated with the Virgin Mary.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ēostre
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easter_egg
http://www.amazon.com/Mushrooms-Myth-Mithras-Civilized-Europe/dp/0872864707

Saturn = Saturday
Sun = Sunday
Moon = Monday
Mars = Tuesday
Mercury = Wednesday
Jupiter = Thursday
Venus = Friday

Venus = 
Mars = 

Sun = Gold
Moon = Silver
Mercury = Mercury
Venus = Copper
Mars = Iron
Jupiter = Tin
Saturn = Lead
Aries, the Ram=April=Amethyst
Taurus, the Bull=May=Agate
Gemini, the Twins=June=Beryl
Cancer, the Crab=July=Emerald
Leo, the Lion=August=Ruby
Virgo, the Virgin=September=Jasper
Libra, the Balance=October=Diamond
Scorpio, the Scorpion=November=Topaz
Sagittarius, the Archer=December=Carbuncle
Capricorn, the Goat=January=Onyx Chalcedony
Aquarius, the Waterbearer=February=Sapphire
Pisces, the Fishes=March =Chrysolite













Crown = Clear Quartz
Third Eye = Amethyst
Throat = Sodalite
Heart = Rose Quartz
Solar Plexus = Citrine
Sacral = Carnelian
Root = Hematite


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

The Bible says not to be afraid of the Pagans and their indoor trees, lol
Jeremiah 10:1-25 ESV
Hear the word that the Lord speaks to you, O house of Israel. Thus says the Lord: “Learn not the way of the nations, nor be dismayed at the signs of the heavens because the nations are dismayed at them, for the customs of the peoples are vanity. A tree from the forest is cut down and worked with an axe by the hands of a craftsman. They decorate it with silver and gold; they fasten it with hammer and nails so that it cannot move. Their idols are like scarecrows in a cucumber field, and they cannot speak; they have to be carried, for they cannot walk. Do not be afraid of them, for they cannot do evil, neither is it in them to do good.”
{img]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Q4HgeS23fyk/VJncfqMyzKI/AAAAAAAAHUw/j0G1GJOQZQI/s1600/j7Cak6B.png[/img]

This Religion spread around the Ancient World and it was almost a standard God in the various Religions of the Ancient world. It was a Mystery School and today you can still see the Mithraic Pratices in a Bull Fight, where the Bull Fighter will wave a Red Cape in front of a Bull.

There are a few Symbols for Mithras that still exist today. As mentioned before, the Christmas tree and December 25th are both Mithraic, as well as Bull fighting. This does not mean Jesus is Mithras, they are both individual Gods, with individual religions. But the reason these symbols exist and the God "Mithras" is not claimed by these people is because of the Roman Empire, the Byzantine Empire and the Ottoman Empire. The Roman empire conquered MANY Mithraic people, and eventually Mithraism even became the official state religion of the Roman Empire, and all Emperors went through the Mithraic Mystery System.

One of the Symbols for Mithras is the Sun-like Star, and the Colors Red, Green and White. The Ottoman Empire was Muslim, but they were Conquering Mithraic people. So there are many small Muslim groups that still practice Mithraism because even though they were Conquered by Muslims they kept practicing Mithraism. An example of this is the Kurds, who use a Mithraic star to symbolize their People.







Another symbol is the J shaped knife of the Oman people. Mithras was known for killing a Bull, which is usually how he is depicted in any statue. And his iconic knife was a J shaped knife that he would use to slit the throat of the bull. In the Middle eastern country known as "Oman" the men there are given J shaped knives to show that they are adults.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

If you have never heard of Harmony is, next time you are with a friend and maybe not in public, try humming or chanting the same tone, like you would imagine Monks doing. Once you hit the same pitch as each other, this is called Harmony and the sound waves will actually make the sound sound weird.







This is a similar method that Car Mufflers use to cancel out the sound of an engine. The design uses the waves to bounce off of each other to be canceled out.








And the Chichen Itza Temple in Mexico was also built similarly so that the Temple would work as a Microphone when someone was on top. And when you clap it sounds like a bird.







Monks Chanting
The more people you have doing it, the louder and weirder it gets.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

Art in Ancient India was seen as spiritual and there was no division of class, anyone could be an artisan and it worked much like a Mystery school. They formed guilds and taught spiritual esoteric wisdom along with building techniques and other arts and crafts.

An examples of what is in the Shilpa Shastras is the Holy Alloys known as Panchaloha, which are mixtures of metal that have special properties such as color changing, and they were used for statue making.

Ashtadhatu is a mixture of all metals. 

Here is an English translation of the Shilpa Shastras 
https://jambudveep.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/principles-of-silpashastra.pdf


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

If you don't live near Mountains or the Ocean you might not think a lot about which way is North, South, East or West. But there is actually a Giant Flaming ball in the sky that goes up in the East and Down in the West. In India they light a fire before the Sun comes up every morning, because Fire (Agni) is considered to be an Immortal being who has come to live with Humans.







Surya and Savitri are two names by which the Sun is commonly addressed in the Vedic hymns. Sometimes one name is used exclusively, sometimes they are used interchangeably, and sometimes they are used as though they represented quite distinct objects. It is supposed that Savitri refers to the sun when invisible; whilst Surya refers to him when he is visible to the worshippers. This at any rate gives some reason for the two names being employed, though it may not explain the case satisfactorily in every instance.

Although the hymns in which Surya is addressed are not very numerous, his worship was most common in the olden time, and has continued to the present hour. It is to him that the Gayatri, the most sacred text of the Vedas, is addressed at his rising by every devout Brāhman. Simple in its phraseology, this short verse is supposed to exert magical powers. It is as follows:—

"Let us meditate on that excellent glory of the divine Vivifier;
May he enlighten (or stimulate) our understandings." *

As a specimen of the language employed in some of the later writings in reference to this verse, read the following few lines from the Skanda Purāna":—"Nothing in the Vedas is superior to the Gayatri. No invocation is equal to the Gayatri, as no city is equal to Kasi (Benares). The Gayatri is the mother of the Vedas, and of Brāhmans. By repeating it a man is saved. By the power of the Gayatri the Kshetriya (Warrior caste) Vishvamitra became a Brāhmarsi (Brāhman saint), and even obtained such power as to be able to create a new world. What is there indeed that cannot be effected by the Gayatri? For the Gayatri is Vishnu, Brahmā, and Siva, and the three Vedas."

With promise of such blessings, it is not to be wondered at that the worship of Surya should continue.

The following translation * of hymns from the Rig-Veda gives a fair specimen of the language used in addresses to Surya

"Behold the rays of Dawn, like heralds, lead on high
The Sun, that men may see the great all-knowing god.
The stars slink off like thieves, in company with Night,
Before the all-seeing eye, whose beams reveal his presence,
Gleaming like brilliant flames, to nation after nation.
With speed, beyond the ken of mortals, thou, O Sun!
Dost ever travel on, conspicuous to all.
Thou dost create the light, and with it dost illume
The universe entire; thou risest in the sight
Of all the race of men, and all the host of heaven.
Light-giving Varuna! thy piercing glance dost scan,
In quick succession, all this stirring, active world,
And penetrateth too the broad ethereal space,
Measuring our days and nights, and spying out all creatures.
Surya with flaming locks, clear-sighted god of day,
Thy seven ruddy mares bear on thy rushing car.
With these, thy self-yoked steeds, seven daughters of thy chariot
Onward thou dost advance. To thy refulgent orb
Beyond this lower gloom, and upward to the light
Would we ascend, O Sun! thou god among the gods."

Surya, as we have already noticed, is regarded as a son of Aditi; at other times he is said to be a son of Dyaus. Ushas (the Dawn) is called his wife, though in another passage he is said to be produced by the Dawn. Some texts state that he is the Vivifier of all things; whilst others state that he was formed and made to shine by Indra, Soma, Agni, and others.

From the character ascribed to Savitri in some hymns, it seems more natural to regard him as the sun shining in his strength, and Surya as the sun when rising and setting. Savitri is golden-eyed, * golden-handed, golden- tongued. He rides in a chariot drawn by radiant, white-footed steeds. He illuminates the earth; his golden arms stretched out to bless, infusing energy into all creatures, reach to the utmost ends of heaven. He is leader and king in heaven; the other gods follow him, and he it is who gives them immortality. He is prayed to for deliverance from sin, and to conduct the souls of the departed to the abode of the righteous.

In the Purānic Age, Surya sustains quite a different character. He is there called the son of Kasyapa and Aditi. He is described as a dark-red man, with three eyes and four arms: in two hands are water-lilies; with one he is bestowing a blessing, with the other he is encouraging his worshippers. He sits upon a red lotus, and rays of glory issue from his body. In addition to the daily worship that is offered him by Brāhmans in the repetition of the Gayatri, he is worshipped once a year by the Hindus of all castes, generally on the first Sunday in the month of Māgh; and in seasons of sickness it is no uncommon thing for the low-caste Hindus to employ a Brāhman to repeat verses in his honour, in the hope that thus propitiated he will effect their recovery.

In the "Vishnu Purāna" † we find the following account of Surya. He married Sangnā, the daughter of Visvakarma; who, after bearing him three children, was so oppressed with his brightness and glory that she was compelled to leave him. Before her departure, she arranged with Chhāya (Shadow) to take her place. For years Surya did not notice the change of wife. But one day, in a fit of anger, Chhāya pronounced a curse upon Yama (Death), a child of Sangnā's, which immediately took effect. As Surya knew that no mother's curse could destroy her offspring, he looked into the matter and discovered that his wife had forsaken him, leaving this other woman in her place. Through the power of meditation, Surya found Sangnā in a forest in the form of a mare; and, in order that he might again enjoy her society, he changed himself into a horse. After a few years, growing tired of this arrangement, they returned in proper form to their own dwelling. But in order that his presence might be bearable to his wife, his father-in-law Visvakarma, who was the architect of the gods, ground the Sun upon a stone, and by this means reduced his brightness by one-eighth. The part thus ground from Surya was not wasted. From it were produced the wonder-working discus of Vishnu, the trident of Siva, the lance of Kartikeya (the god of war), and the weapons of Kuvera (the god of riches).

The "Bhavishya Purāna" says, "Because there is none greater than he (i.e. Surya), nor has been, nor will be, therefore he is celebrated as the supreme soul in all the Vedas." Again, "That which is the sun, and thus called light or effulgent power, is adorable, and must be worshipped by those who dread successive births and deaths, and who eagerly desire beatitude." In the "Brahmā Purāna" * is a passage in which the sun is alluded to under twelve names, with epithets peculiar to each, as though they were twelve distinct sun-deities:—

"The first form of the sun is Indra, the lord of the gods, and the destroyer of their enemies; the second, Dhata, the creator of all things; the third, Parjanya, residing in the clouds, and showering rain on the earth from its beams; the fourth, Twasta, who dwells in all corporeal forms; the fifth, Pushan, who gives nutriment to all beings; the sixth, Aryama, who brings sacrifices to a successful conclusion; the seventh derives his name from almsgiving, and delights mendicants with gifts; the eighth is called Vivasvan, who ensures digestion; the ninth, Vishnu, who constantly manifests himself for the destruction of the enemies of the gods; the tenth, Ansuman, who preserves the vital organs in a sound state; the eleventh, Varuna, who, residing in the waters, vivifies the universe; and the twelfth, Mitra, who dwells in the orb of the moon, for the benefit of the three worlds. These are the twelve splendours of the sun, the supreme spirit, who through them pervades the universe, and irradiates the inmost souls of men."

Surya is said to have Aruna (Rosy), the Dawn, the son of Kasyapa and Kadru, as his charioteer.

According to the Rāmāyana, Sugriva, the king of the monkey host which assisted Rāma in his great expedition to regain possession of Vita his wife, was a son of Surya by a monkey. According to the Mahābhārata, the hero Karna also was the son of this deity; and when he was in the form of a horse, he became father of the Asvins, and communicated the white Yajur-Veda.

When speaking of the planets, Surya will be noticed again under the name of Ravi.

Among the many names and epithets by which this deity is known, the following are the most common:—

Dinakara, "The Maker of the day."

Bhāskara, "The Creator of light."

Vivaswat, "The Radiant one."

Mihira, "He who waters the earth;" i.e. he draws up the moisture from the seas so that the clouds are formed.

Grahapati, "The Lord of the stars."

Karmasākshi, "The Witness of (men's) works."

Mārtanda, "A descendant of Mritanda."


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

5-Bromo-DMT can be found in sponges. 5-Bromo-DMT is very similar to DMT or 4-Aco-DMT. Not much has been reported on this, but the effects should be between that of DMT and Mushrooms. Doses may be able to be found online. The Pictures above are the sponges that contain the Entheogen. Species: Smenospongia aurea and S. echina
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5-Bromo-DMT
http://www.vice.com/read/sea-dmt-000481-v20n3
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21882941







Then there is Sea Urchin Eggs aka Sea Urchin Roe, it is considered an Aphrodisiac and it contains Anandamide which is a Cannabinoid that is produced inside your own brain.
Bulk Roe
http://store.catalinaop.com/Sea_Urchin_Uni_Vana_s/112.htm
http://www.seaurchinmaine.com/seaurchins.html

There are also TONS of Marine Indoles many of which are related to known Cannabinoids.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Naphthoylpyrroles
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Phenylacetylindoles
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Benzoylindoles
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Aminoalkylindoles

Once people began eating fish, they would have been consuming Omega-3 in higher amounts than before, and thought patterns would have changed over various generations (the people that were best fit for the new Amino Acids would have had better brain function and better survival rates during natural selection), and possibly even brain design itself may have evolved after thousands of years of Epigenetics.







The first evidence of this activity, can be found in South Africa.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klasies_River_Caves






And Pinnacle Point, Mossel Bay, South Africa.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinnacle_Point

"Python Cave" in Botswana is evidence of human activity that is not 100% understood yet. It seems like people were there for a very long time though. What we CAN learn from it though, is that humans were doing rituals around 70,000 years ago.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsodilo
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/12/061222-python-ritual.html

And during the time of Python cave, humans were making massive behavioral developments, South Africa's Blombos cave shows us this.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blombos_Cave













Around 37,000 BC the first people settle the Island we now call "Japan". These people at some time developed a relationsip with the dolphins, and started helping each other. The dolphins chase the fish in to the nets, and the fisherman give them a share of the fish.
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2013/01/fishing_with_dolphins_symbiosis_between_humans_and_marine_mammals_to_catch.html







Also, at some point the people of Japan found the puffer-fish which they call "fugu", and it is a delicacy. If prepared wrong (meaning if the liver of the fish is not removed completely), then a person could eat the fugu and die. Some people have been known to die for 3 days (no breathing, etc) then come back to life on the 3rd day. It has been found that dolphins actually play with puffer fish in order to get a "high" where they act funny. This may be how Japanese people originally discovered the effects of the puffer. Unless they found out by catching and eating one.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Nojiri
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/science-sushi/2013/12/30/stoned-dolphins-give-puff-puff-pass-whole-new-meaning/#.U_AftPldW0U
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrodotoxin













in Sidon and Tyre the color purple was first produced from sea animals and purple soon became a royal color due to its rarity. The Phoenicians (Sidon and Tyre) also started producing blue from sea animals. They probably were the first people to blow in a shell to make a loud noise. Mountains of leftover shells have been found from dye extractions.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyrian_purple
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyre,_Lebanon#Foundation


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

I know everyone knows this, but I feel like everyone thinks this is a lot more difficult than it really is. Eggs become Chickens. Like, Eggs at the store.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_egg_oven













http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolly_(sheep)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blastocyst
Dolly the Sheep was cloned in 1996 and was born of a Surrogate mother. Before Dolly was cloned it was thought that when DNA chose the different between Bones or Skin or Muscles that there was such a complex process happening that we would never understand it, but once Dolly was born it showed that all it really takes is the introduction of cells, not necessarily a sperm or egg, just any cell. Some people have declared that Dolly breaks the laws of Nature, but she actually reveals the laws of nature to all of us. They tried 277 times, so if Dolly was a chemical she would be called Dolly-277, ie LSD-25.

The word "Clone" comes from the Greek word for "Twig". When you skin a plant you reveal the "Stem Cells", Stem Cells are also the cells that make up a fetus. Stem cells are the part that we thought "We would never understand", but it turns out that Stem Cells just happen to be able to turn in to anything, there is no complex code that says what will be what. It just kind of happens. For example, the exposed Stem Cells of a plant can become Roots, or they can become a Grafting, or they can have a smaller plant with exposed stem cells inserted in and that smaller plant will become a branch. And there are many species of Tree that will be cloned easily just by putting a stick in the ground. Any plant can be cloned by cutting, and it does not harm to the plant. This is the best way to spread a new plant in an area, so that they do not have to start from seed and risk the seedling stage.







There is even research that is going in to helping same sex couples reproduce via the Dolly method, but instead of adding 1 persons cells, they would add both.
http://www.academia.edu/1763101/Stem_Cell_Research_and_Same-Sex_Reproduction

I am not sure if anyone noticed in my Beer and Wine post, but Yeast breeds almost as if it is a male/female organism, but it is a bacteria. This is called "Horizontal Gene Transfer" and not only that, but yeast can create entirely new Chromosomes if given the right genomic material. Amino Acids I think is all it needs, I watched Craig Venter talk a while ago on TV and he said that it was so simple he didn't want to actually say what the genomic material was, but I am pretty sure it is amino acids.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yeast_artificial_chromosome


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

Everyone has heard of Ostriches, here are Ostrich Hatching eggs.
http://www.californiahatchery.com/Ostrich-Hatching-Eggs_p_144.html

Here are some Emu Hatching eggs
http://www.floeckscountry.com/products/1_Emu_Hatching_Egg-41-0.html
http://www.kalayaemuestate.com/catalog_i13009636.html

This is a Rhea Hatching egg, they are like Emus but smaller
http://www.floeckscountry.com/products/Rhea_Hatching_Egg-60-14.html
http://www.harepathsteadpoultry.co.uk/rhea.html

Here are some Cayuga Duck hatching eggs, they are used for meat production and as ornamental birds because of their shiny green peacock color
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cayuga_duck
http://www.metzerfarms.com/CayugaDucks.cfm?Breed=Cayuga&BirdType=Duck&ID=C
http://www.efowl.com/Cayuga_Duck_Hatching_Eggs_p/1214.htm

Here are some Peacock hatching eggs
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/peacock-hatching-eggs
http://www.peafowl.com/EggSale.html
http://www.siltanenpeafowl.com/hatching-eggs

Here are Dove hatching Eggs
https://www.strombergschickens.com/prod_detail_list/Doves


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

Most people in America, and possibly in other places, have only tried like Starbucks, McDonald's, Folger's and Maxwell. So the "best" coffee is Colombian Mountain Grown probably.








But Starbuck's, McDonald's, Maxwell and Foldger's may have their own "Roasts" and "Strains" of coffee they are growing, but they are pulling Coffee Beans from a VERY small pool of Genetics. If you have ever heard someone talk about Amsterdam, they talk about "Coffee Shops" and how you can buy all kinds of things there that are illegal other places. Amsterdam is also well known for its water ways and stuff. It used to be a big part of Global trade, and most likely still is, I don't know what Amsterdam exports though.

And Coffee originally came from Africa, Ethiopia to be exact. Most of the Coffee that exists outside of Ethiopia is the descendant of 1 single plant that was taken from Ethiopia by process of a plant clone. A few other strains have made it to Yemen and Indonesia and other places throughout the years, but most Western Strains come from one plant that went to France I think it was, and it was around the time of Christopher Columbus within a hundred years or so. Coffee is actually a bean, and it comes out of a fruit.








So if you want to get some new blends of Coffee that have never been outside of Africa, then Ethiopia is where to go. And there are probably families passing down strains and stuff, like Marijuana kinda.

The first Roasted Coffee beans were made on accident. A Christian missionary saw some locals had coffee beans, so he threw them in a fire because he thought they were evil. The locals took them out of the fire and made a tea with the burnt beans, and that was the first Coffee roast.







Cuban Coffee, in Cuba they boil their coffee down to a small amount, so it's a lot stronger. Like if you made a pot of coffee with a coffee machine, then put it in a metal pot on the stove and boiled the pot down to one shot glass.

Guarana, Contains Caffeine and Theobromine. So has the effects of Coffee and Chocolate.

Guyusa, Kinda of like Tea, but it is used in place of Coffee in some places. And is stronger than Tea.

Yerba Mate, Kinda of like Tea, but it is used in place of Coffee in some places. And is stronger than Tea.

There is a Weasel Cat like animal in Indonesia, and when Coffee was introduced it became addicted to the caffeine, like many people who have withdrawals from Coffee (the 2 o'clock thing that 5 hour energy talked about to get well known) and since it is addicted, the people in Indonesia either Cage the Animal or hunt for it's poop.






If it's in cages they just give it big plates of Coffee berries to eat, and the digestive tract removes the fruit and then they sift through the poop to get the beans.

If it is hunted wild, they just look for poop and then sift through it like dirt and gold. This coffee is the most expensive in the world.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

Entheogen means "Generating the Divinity within", and this word is used to describe Religious, Ceremonial and "Magical" plants (and sometimes animals or molecules themselves) that contain molecules like DMT, Mescaline or THC. These plants have been used all over the world for Religious purposes for thousands of years. Most Groves around the world contain some kind of Entheogen, even if it is on accident. For example, Church groves will sometimes contain angels Trumpet, which contains Atropine. Sometimes in places like Arizona and New Mexico and West Texas, you will find San Pedro growing along roads, or fences and San Pedro is also an Entheogen. Coffee has also been considered an Entheogen in Ethiopia at one point, it was thought to awaken a warrior spirit.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entheogen

San Pedro






Ayahuasca






Marijuana


















Calumet (a Peace Pipe)






Bufo Alvarius


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

Most people have heard of Orchards, which has Apples or Lemons or Cherries or Pears or something like that, usually all made from 1 or a few trees, cloned until years later there is a giant field of Trees/Orchard. A Grove is similar to an Orchard, but it is more like a Sanctuary. A Grove could be outside a Temple, Church or School so that there was a walking place, or it could be at a park, or in between neighborhoods. A small woods could be called a Grove.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grove_(nature)







The main difference between an Orchard and a Grove is that a Grove isn't necessarily producing anything for anyone, and if it is it isn't just one type of plant, it is usually like a Garden but larger and with more Trees. The main difference between a Grove and a small wooded area is that the Grove is purposely maintained. Certain trees would be planted there on purpose, and you would probably choose the ground cover (like Clover or Mint) and maybe even the Grass (Canary Grass is good for animals to eat and for other things). It would also be different than a wooded area because you would bring in plants that were not naturally there. Such as Marijuana plants, Mulungu Trees, Dittany of Crete, White Sage, San Pedro Cactus, Chacruna Bushes, Yohimbe trees, Syrian Rue plants, Red Clover, Willow trees (Aspirin), Kratom plants, Kava plants, or things like Pepper and Mint plants. All of which can be grown from cuttings or seed.

It would also be good to have something like a Bandstand or Fire Pit (for cooking), so that there is a gathering spot if there is not a Temple.
Town Building: http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2015/02/town-building.html








Grafting is something that many people have not heard of, but it can really help when making an Outdoor Altar. Below are trees Grafted by Axel Erlandson
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axel_Erlandson


















Here is Axel Erlandson sitting in a Chair, and the Chair is actually still growing out of the ground. He just grafted it to look like a chair.







The method he used to do this is called "Tree Shaping".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tree_shaping

Grafting is where you take the top of one plant and connect it to the bottom of another plant.



















You can graft small plants onto a larger plant, and the smaller plant will use the Root System of the larger plant to grow bigger than it would have on its own.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

The way most Polytheistic Temples operate is as Mystery Schools. An example of a Mystery School that most people have heard of are Qabbalah, or Freemasonry, etc. These are known as "Western Esoteric Mystery Schools". More examples of Mystery Schools are "The Society of the Horseman's word" which started in Scotland and is the group that first spread Clydesdale horses.






Another Mystery School is the "Miller's Word Society" (like Windmills and River Mills). There was a myth that the Miller's word could make a Grain Mill operate without any people working it.












Here are some more examples of mystery schools
Based around Stonemasonry
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemasonry
Based around Wine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dionysian_Mysteries
Based around Christianity
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esoteric_Christianity
Based around Christmas & Bulls
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mithraic_mysteries
Based around Knighthood
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knights_Templar
The most common Polytheistic Temple in the world today is a Fire Temple. A Zoroastrian Fire Temple is dedicated to Mithra, while a Hindu Fire Temple is dedicated to Agni. Some Hindu Fire Temples are dedicated to Kali and they are used for Cremation Ceremonies and Rtiuals. Mithra (in Zoroastrianism) was considered the 3rd path (as opposed to the Good and Evil paths, Judaism later adopted the good and evil story and angels from the Zoroastrians) or the Grey path and the path of Illumination. They are usually Mystery schools.

















In Hinduism fire is considered to be a representative of Agni on Earth and Agni is considered to be an immortal who came to live with humans. Below are pictures of Holi, it is a Festival of Color where everyone throws plant pigments on each other during the day while they smoke and drink Marijuana in milk (bhang). Some people have also started celebrating in America.












Aryuveda is the Hindu system of Medicine, and it is not about curing illness but making sure your body is healthy to start with so it does not get sick. Kind of like "An Apple a day keeps the Doctor away". For example, in India every Spring is when Holi happens and everyone throws the plant pigments on each other. These Plant Pigments are actually medicine, and they help people not get sick in the coming season by boosting the immune system. They also have all kinds of plants that support healthy urine flow and teas that can help with coughing and all kinds of stuff. They didn't know about Phytochemicals and Terpenes when they figured this stuff out, but they did figure it out. This also gets in to Incense and Perfume, Incense has always been associated with Religion, even Jesus was called "Christ" which means "The Anointed One" as in "Anointed with Oils".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayurveda


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

A lot of people think that LSD, DMT and other Hallucinogens are comparable to things like Heroine or Xanax or Oxycontin, but there is literally no comparison between Psychedelics and things like that which are "Narcotics". And just in case anyone didn't know, the Structure of DNA (the Double Helix) was discovered by someone who was on LSD, and smoked Marijuana.
http://www.cracked.com/article_16532_the-5-greatest-things-ever-accomplished-while-high.html

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/07/11/science/11book.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

http://www.reddit.com/r/LSD/comments/2b0lek/franics_crick_was_high_on_lsd_when_he_discovered/

People should look at Evolution as a Double Helix instead of a straight line. Every day more discoveries are made that show Neandertahls bred with Humans and Humans bred with Devisovans, and tribes in New Guinea still have Denisovan DNA. And the Georgia Cave skull shows that Neanderthal existed 2,000,000 Years ago, so Neanderthal is not really a "New" part of the chain. So I am pretty sure that soon we are going to start seeing Evolution drawn as a double helix instead of a straight line. With populations being separated and mutating a little, then coming back together.

If anyone has never tried DMT or Ayahuasca yet, you should read these.

https://www.erowid.org/experiences/subs/exp_DMT.shtml

https://www.erowid.org/experiences/subs/exp_DPT.shtml

https://www.erowid.org/experiences/subs/exp_4AcODMT.shtml

And just in case anyone ever thinks about doing MDMA at a rave or something, you should read these for harm reduction (so you know what you are doing)

https://www.erowid.org/experiences/subs/exp_MDMA.shtml

https://www.erowid.org/experiences/subs/exp_6APB.shtml

https://www.erowid.org/experiences/subs/exp_2CI.shtml

And this
https://www.erowid.org/experiences/subs/exp_BromoDragonfly.shtml

Environmental Changes
Different environments call for different traits. And people like to think of this kind of evolution as "An Organism Evolved with the Right Traits". But that is not how this works. When the Environment changes, it favors mutants. For example, the rabbits with the mutant gene to grow a layer of white fur during winter will get hunted less in the snow and all the other rabbits die, so they do not pass on the "flaw". In the past things would happen like floods, and there is a theory that Humans split from Chimps by crossing a river, because Chimps are not prone to swimming like Humans and Bonobos. And Bonobos are considered to be our closest Relative.

Intergenetic Hybrids.
The Tribes in Papau New Guinea have Denisovan DNA mixed with Homosapien DNA, meaning their genetics go further back than most Neanderthals.
The people in Papau are still living there today, and they could be the key to the next step in Human evolution, we can't evolve if we all have similar DNA.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papuan_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asmat_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korowai_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombai_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iatmul_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yali_people
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dani_people

New Predators
Can change a species or genus. This is also something people like to think "The best animal evolves the best traits and wins" but that is wrong again. The thing that survives new predators is the right mutant. If you are a lizard and you live in a forest that has no leaves most of the year, then you are lucky if your the lizard that mutated to never be green. It's not something you would have thought was "better" if you were choosing at the womb, but it turns out you win.

Viruses
Viruses can kill off populations just like predators, but when a species survives a sickness there DNA is left with a scar from the Virus that actually adds DNA to the species. For example, I have heard about a species of cows that came out of a disease, and now they can not reproduce with their parent species, so they are a new species and they got that DNA from a Virus. The same things happened with the Black Plague, as well as things like Ebola, but not an entirely new species just the scar.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

This chart shows the effects of different Cannabinoids. This is random, but if you get your Cannabis tested and it says like 25%, that does not mean your buds are 25%, it means that the extract/absolute was 25% of that.

CBD has become pretty well known across America due to things like the Charlotte's Web law (Where some states allow the production of the Charlotte's Web strain of Marijuana, which is high in CBD) and people who were cured before and because of that law. CBD is an Opiod and only has slight basically unnoticeable effects on the Cannabinoid receptor. It works as a pain killer and is used to treat things that require Cannabis but in cases when there is a child or someone who does not want to get high. It can make up up to 40% of the extract. CBD is very closely related to THC and all it takes is a strong acid to change the structure from CBD to THC.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabidiol

THCv is much less well known, but I think THCv is the next CBD. What I mean by that is, first everyone knew about THC, then came CBD which was like a "Whole new application for the plant" and then next will be THCv which is "More whole new applications for the plant" because it can be used for Weightloss and Diabetes treatment. THCv is in Sativa strains, and is in highest quantities in strains from Malawi in Africa. Common strains with high THCv are Durban Poison & Silver Haze #9. UV light also seems to bring out the THCv, so adding a UV or UVB light to a grow could add THCv to a Sativa grow.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrahydrocannabivarin

THCv is the next CBD, everyone should try to get strains from Malawi, that is something that is going to end up really being useful.

Here is some stuff about how to grow THCv rich plants






There are also Cannabinoids that can be made in a lab using THC as a base, there is THCV or THC5 which is something like 100x as potent as THC.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

The Religious Marijuana smokers are called "Sadhu"s (women are called Sadhvi) they have been growing Marijuana in India and Nepal and around there for around 4,000 years. And it is a protected Religion in America.

The ones in Nepal are called Sadhu Naga

Sadhus are the guys that gave the world the invention of the Chillum, for smoking Hash and Flowers.
https://www.google.com/search?q=sad...=94IYVYDgItPhoAThg4DYAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

And in the Middle East Hash is called "Hashish" but in the Sadhu areas I am pretty sure it is called "Charas".
https://www.google.com/search?q=Cha...a=X&ei=boMYVZSGFIv9oASt_IDwBQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

"Indica" means "From India"

There is an Indica strain called Charas, and I want to grow it (other people should start growing and cloning it to give to other people) because it is a strain that is as good as any modern Genetics, but it was selected over time by people who made hash and only let the plants that made the best hash survive, hence the name "Charas" as a strain. I am growing Sativa's right now though because of the THCv content of the Southern African strains.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

Sadhu Chillums
https://www.google.com/search?q=sadhu+chillum&biw=1209&bih=893&tbm=isch&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=UlYbVaL8M5fYoASs0IGYCg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

Charas
https://www.google.com/search?q=Charas&biw=1209&bih=893&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=bVYbVcWNGMG0ogTjr4HoCA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

Right now there are Polytheists, Hindus, Zoroastrians and Pagans all over the place, but there is no real Network yet and they are not recognized as Religions by people in America because Christianity has blinded people, you can find Yoga studios and Magical Herb shops, but they are never seen in the context of a Temple. So now is the time to change that, and here is how to start. These things can be given out for free for Temple Congregation, as well as taken home by practitioners for a donation to keep Temples open.

A Seed Library is similar to a seed bank except that the goal of a seed bank is to spread the seeds to the local community and visitors, instead of storing seeds in the event of a civilization ending event.

In a seed bank you would try to get as many seeds from as many different species and store them under conditions that would keep them alive the longest, and you might allow the public to buy some seeds. In a Seed Library, you would actually grow as many of the plants as you could and make more seeds every year to give out, and you would do give-aways and contests and all kinds of stuff like that to keep it interesting.


Here is a website where you can get seeds for tons of Sacred Herbs.
http://www.worldseedsupply.com/








Ayahuasca Vine






http://www.herbalfire.com/banisteriopsis-caapi-caapi-vine-live-plants-p-333.html
http://www.visionaryplants.com/banisteriopsis_cappi_vine_cielo_live_plant.htm
http://www.bouncingbearbotanicals.com/caapi-seeds-p-584.html#.VQoCG-FCCzw







http://www.shamansgarden.com/p-250-psychotria-viridis-seeds-chacruna.aspx
https://www.horizonherbs.com/group.asp?grp=190


The Tree of Life






http://www.worldseedsupply.com/product/acacia-confusa-formosa-koa-seeds/

Panaeolous Mushroom Spores






http://sporeworks.com/Panaeolus-Copelandia-Spore-Syringes
http://www.spores101.co/Panaeolus-Cyan--Hawaiian_p_109.html

Coffee seeds






http://www.amazon.com/Coffee-Bean-10-Seeds-SALE/dp/B000VB1OGW
"Wild Coffee" (caffeine free)
http://www.botanicalspirit.com/psychotria-nervosa-seeds

Bufo Alvarius Toad






http://www.reptilecity.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=CRT&Category_Code=FROGS'
http://www.herbalfire.com/toad.htm

Waxy Leaf Frog






http://www.backwaterreptiles.com/frogs/waxy-monkey-tree-frog-for-sale.html
http://www.firstchoicereptiles.com/waxy-monkey-leaf-frog-for-sale/

Marijuana seeds (Shiva based, not Zoroastrian)







https://sensiseeds.com/en/cannabis-seeds
http://www.royalqueenseeds.com/
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

Henna (Plant used as a Dye) seeds






http://www.worldseedsupply.com/product/lawsonia-inermis-henna-seeds/

Kratom seeds






http://kratomeye.com/kratom-shop/live-kratom-plants/trees-clones-cuttings/
http://www.herbalfire.com/live-kratom-plants-p-343.html
Mulungu seeds






https://www.heavenly-products.com/cart/product_info.php?products_id=1839

San Pedro seeds






https://www.horizonherbs.com/product.asp?specific=2495
http://www.bouncingbearbotanicals.com/pedro-cactus-seed-pack-p-426.html#.VQo2-OFCB-A


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

The Egyptian Tree of Life is identified as an actual Tree, then if you read the Christian Bible, they use the Egyptian Tree of Life to build the Tabernacle, which is the tent where the Christian God was said to live on Earth, Moses' Altar was also made from this tree. And the Christians talk about the Tree of Life and Tree of Knowledge in the Garden of Eden story.

The Acacia tree is the Tree of Life. If you are in Australia reading this, I am talking about the Wattle Tree. The Wattle Tree is the Tree of Life.
There are species of Acacia tree all over the world, and they have been around for 20,000,000 years. Acacia Trees show us that at one point some parts of the planet were a lot hotter, or even on fire, because it emits a gas that allows it to not catch fire. This is why Historians think Moses met God through a burning Acacia bush because an Acacia tree next to a heat vent would not burn away, but it would have gas burning around it and some leaves and bark vaporized to fill the cave with DMT and 5-MeO-DMT, which explains Moses' experience. That is what some Historians say probably happened.
The Acacia Tree in Africa has evolved to live in Harmony with Ants, it actually lets out little drops of nectar/sap that the Ants can eat and use to feed their young, then the Ants protect the Tree from Termites and other invasive species.
The Acacia Trees in Texas has spikes as long as your finger.
The Acacia Tree is also thought to be the Tree that Jesus' crown was made of. Since it has massive spikes.






The Bark of Acacia trees contains DMT and 5-MeO-DMT, DMT has recently been labeled "The Spirit Molecule" because your brain dumps it when you die.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

Once it is possible every temple should get a printer. Even if it is a desktop printer they have gotten pretty advanced now and you can print out pretty much anything. You can also get scanners and Copy machines. These types of things will allow the temple to print flyers, pamphlets, literature and publish their own work as well as the work of anyone who comes to them asking to be Published.








Printers can be used to make Business cards, Flyers, Mailers, Booklets, Books, Stickers, Labels, Magazines, Personalized Stationary etc.

You can also use services like Vista Print or Kinkos to get these things done on a large scale and PDF converters (Software) can allow you to turn files on a computer in to files that can be sold on Amazon or given away freely.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is an old Video, but it shows how regular seeds turn in to good plants


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2015)

Marijuana Under a Cheap USB Microscope from Amazon


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Medical Hash Extractions


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

A better source of MAOIs than Ayahuasca vine, for making Ayahuasca brew


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

The Shulgin Scale


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Shulgin & Mckenna


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Types of Colorblindness






Color Blind Test






This is the Mantis Shrimp. It can see something like 16x more Colors than humans. There are more colors than we could even imagine, and recently they started using technology based on Mantis Shrimp eye balls in order to make an x-ray type machine that can see Cancer.
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/ist/?next=/innovation/mantis-shrimp-inspires-a-new-camera-for-detecting-cancer-180952927/


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Recently a Photoreceptor known as Melanopsin was discovered in the Human eye, it is special because it does not just function as a receptor, but the receptor actually has a deeper effects on our brain because it is meant to maintain your sleep cycle and other things that have to do with the 24 hour cycle we are used to.You have probably heard someone say "The Blue light of a computer screen can make you stay awake longer without meaning too" and this actually has scientific basis. If you grow plants, you know that plants respond to light and that the flower Cycle usually requires a red spectrum of light.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melanopsin

Phytochrome is the molecule in plants that is sensitive to red light.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phytochrome

Here is the Light Research Center's study on Red light
http://www.lrc.rpi.edu/resources/newsroom/pr_story.asp?id=253#.VK8cdCvF9lo

Here is the Light Research Center's study on the effects of light on the Endocrine System
http://www.hindawi.com/journals/ije/2010/829351/

Here is what Harvard says about blue light
http://www.health.harvard.edu/newsletters/Harvard_Health_Letter/2012/May/blue-light-has-a-dark-side/

Blue Light compared to Caffeine in a study
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0076707

This paper explains a test where Blue and Green light were tested against each other in an MRI in a group of people.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21628552

This paper explain how if someone was exposed to Orange light, they had different results on a test.
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/03/140310152023.htm

This explains a double blind study that was done that showed if your ear canal is exposed to light, your brain has more cognitive function
http://www.science20.com/news_articles/brain_tissue_responsive_light_says_study-90499


If you watch the Space Ghost Coast to Coast episode with Timothy Leary before he died (you can find it somewhere online if you look hard enough) he was talking about how he was able to use lights to stimulate LSD like hallucinations in people and even got them to see angels.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

I have been a Minister with the Universal Life Church & Universal Life Church Monastery since 2009, and as a legally registered minister I can register ministers, I will make Temple ID cards that are something like this.

If you want to become a Registered Minister, you can become a Legally Registered minister online in just a few seconds. Here are some sites that do this.
http://www.ulchq.com/
http://themonastery.org/
http://www.ulc.org/
http://www.ulc.net/

The Universal Life Church was started before the Religious Freedom Restoration Act, which provides protection to religions. There were a lot of cases with Native Americans, and Psychedelic Churches from the 60s, and a few people sacrificing animals and stuff. The RFRA protects Religious practices.

The Church was on the show Black List recently





And Conan O'Brein is even a Minister, he joined to preform a Gay wedding on his show. And I have heard Joe Rogan say that he joined so that he could preform a Marriage legally.






In case anyone does not know, the Universal Life Church is a Non-Christian Church that accepts Ministers from ANY Religion. There are even Atheist Ministers but most of the Ministers are Polytheist, Buddhist, Hindu, Pagan, Wiccan, Shamans, and various other Religions, even Christians. I practice Polytheistic Hinduism as a Minister of the ULC, and use Sacred Herbs like Marijuana in accordance with 4,000 year old tradition for the God Shiva.







The Temple IDs will have a short list of Religious Freedom Rulings, such as the RFRA. As well as a list of Legal Maxims, not exactly these ones, but here are some examples of what Maxims are.








"The Conclusion as to the use of a thing from its abuse is invalid"

"Blessed is the exposition by which anything is saved from destruction"

"Intention is the soul of an instrument"

"The cause of the church is equal to public causes;and for the best reasons"

"An argument from a like case avails in law"

"Hear the other side" No one is to be judged without being heard

"Causes of dower, life, liberty, revenue, are among the favorable things in law"

"An argument from things frequently happening is common in law"

"An argument from division is most powerful in law"

"A good judge decides according to justice and right, and prefers equity to strict law"

"The argument from the greater to the lesser is of no force negatively, postively it is"

"Every kind of action proceeds in its own way"

"Abundant caution does no injury"

"The accessory right does not lead, but follows its principle"

"The action has not accrued within six years"

"A personal right of act dies with a person" this is why rich people make Trust funds for their kids, because the trust fund can act as a person to hold the money when they are no longer alive to do it themselves.

"When the plaintiff does not prove his case, the defendant is acquitted"

"External actions show internal secrets" this goes further to say that if someone is abusing an Authority given to them by law, they are Trespassers in the Law.

"The burden of proof lies on the plaintiff"

"An act of law shall prejudice no man"

"The act itself does not constitute guilt unless done with guilty intent"

""It is the duty of the Justice to administer justice to everyone seeking it from them"

"To questions of fact a judge does not answer, to questions of law the jury do not answer"

"Equity follows law"

"That which is equal and good is the law of laws"

"It is one thing to possess, another to be in possession"

"A tree is so called while growing, but wood once it ceases to grow"

It will also explain your legal rights as a Minister


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Plants considered Sacred to Shiva:
Marijuana, Golden Apples (Bael fruit), Ashoka Trees, Peepal Trees, Banyan Trees, Coconut Trees, Red Sandalwood Trees, Kesara Trees & Champaka Trees.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudras
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panchaloha
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shilpa_Shastras
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vajra
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yaksha
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loka
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yidam

Rudraksha beads are considered sacred to Shiva.
Mercury (Parad) is considered sacred to Shiva.

In India (once statue making spread to India from the west) they started using sacred Metal mixtures (Alloys) to make statues that would change color, etc. The secrets of how to make these Alloys was kept for a long time, but now they are more commonly known and the statue of Liberty was probably made to change colors, because I find it hard to believe that ancient people knew that happened to statues but an almost modern statue maker in France was unaware.

Ashtadhatu is a mixture of all metals.

This is the Shiva Lingam. It is a sacred symbol that represents the male and female aspects of nature coming together.






There was an Ancient Egyptian Frog Goddess known as "Heget", she was considered magic because frogs would come during the flood time, and flood time was when Nile worship benefited a person, since it would water your crops for you. And you might attribute that to your proper worship, which some people did.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heqet

Heget later became "Hecate" who is the Goddess of Magic. Hecate is known to have a Torch sometimes and a thorny crown sometimes.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hecate

And if you Google "Mithras Symbol Torch Whip Crown" you will see that the torch and the Thorny crown are connected in not only one culture but various cultures...

Now, have you ever wondered why the statue of Liberty is Green? It was an accident due to the copper right?

I don't think it was an accident. The statue of Liberty is GREEN like a frog Goddess SHOULD be, she is holding a torch like Hecate/Heget, and she is wearing a Helios crown aka Thorny Crown aka Crown like the Sun.

The Statue of Liberty is Heget frog Goddess of the Flood water.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statue_of_Liberty


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

The Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn was a UK organization that inspired the creators of American traditions such as Wicca or Thelma. The three founders, William Robert Woodman, William Wynn Westcott, and Samuel Liddell MacGregor Mathers, were all Freemasons and Rosicrucians.
The Golden Dawn, by Israel Regardie is still used by people all over the world to learn about Mystery Traditions.
http://www.golden-dawn-canada.com/pdf/Israel Regardie - The Complete Golden Dawn (Black Brick).pdf
The Church of Light was a church that was established for the Aquarian age, meaning it is a New Age Church. It was established in 1932 and was meant to spread The Religion of the Stars.

Here are their lessonbooks:
https://www.light.org/brotherhood-of-light-lessons.cfm
The AMORC is what a lot of people might call the Illuminati. They believe that Jesus dying on the cross is a Metaphor and they use the Symbol of a Rose on a Cross. I am not going to say too much about them or else I will sound like a conspiracy theorist. But they are on Facebook and stuff. They even do free online classes and stuff.
http://www.amorc.org/







Here is them on Youtube





Here is their Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/Rosicrucian.Order.AMORC

And their Twitter
https://twitter.com/amorc

DUP is a Sufi sect (Mystic Islam) that uses Sacred Passages from all world religions in order to sing and dance for God. They promote peace between religions and Gnostic type teachings that see Sacred Texts as more of a Metaphysical work.

They also do what is called "Sufi Whirling" which is a dance that is based on the movement of the planets in our solar system.

The practice first started in California but now has practitioners in 28 countries.

Nicholas Roerich is the person who drew the Symbol on the modern American Dollar. He drew the Pyramid with the Eye on top and the American President really looked up to Nicholas Roerich Spiritually, so when the Symbols were being made on the Dollar his symbols were used.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Seal_of_the_United_States







I don't want to say too much about Nicholas Roerich because if I start to talk about him I will sound like a Conspiracy Theorist, even though I am not a Conspiracy theorist.

All I will say is that Nicholas Roerich was a Theosophist who was in like the inner inner Russian circles, and Russia is where a lot of this stuff started. The books below were originally in Russian but they have been translated.

Nicholas Roerich and his wife (maybe other people also) wrote these and they outline what is now called "Agni Yoga" which is the Religion that was left to the world by Nicholas Roerich. A lot of important people in the world considered him to be important, and a lot of historians and scholars and kind of obsessed with him, so this is a kind of important religion that is never talked about.

Agni is the Hindu Fire God.

http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_lomg1.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_lomg2.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_community.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_ay.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_infinity1.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_infinity2.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_hierarchy.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_heart.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_fw1.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_fw2.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_fw3.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_aum.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_broth.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_supm1.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_supm2.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_supm3.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_supm4.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_lohr1.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_lohr2.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_crossroads.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_FoB.pdf
http://www.agniyoga.org/ay_pdf/ay_glossary.pdf


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Abraxas. For this name the Greek table is used. Abraxas in Greek is Ἀβραξας. Α = 1, β = 2, ρ = 100, α = 1, ξ =60, α = 1, ς = 200, the sum being 365, the number of days in the year. This number furnishes the key to the mystery of Abraxas, who is symbolic of the 365 Æons, or Spirits of the Days, gathered together in one composite personality. Abraxas is symbolic of five creatures, and as the circle of the year actually consists of 360 degrees, each of the emanating deities is one-fifth of this power, or 72, one of the most sacred numbers in the Old Testament of the Jewish people and in their Qabbalistic system.

Saturn = Saturday = Lead =





Sun = Sunday = Gold =





Moon = Monday = Silver =





Mars = Tuesday = Iron =





Mercury = Wednesday = Mercury =





Jupiter = Thursday = Tin =





Venus = Friday = Copper =


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Just so everyone knows, I completely understand how offensive this comes off to Christians, but I have explained over and over that this thread is not me Grinching Christmas, it is a response to people like Bill O'Reilly. And I am not trying to start shit, I am just trying to teach people about the Holidays they celebrate.

Here is an example of the kind of Christian that needs to learn these things


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

And by start shit I mean I am not trying to cause problems, I definitely am trying to start the celebration of these other Holidays.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Our Goal is:
"To Spread Knowledge about Sacred Herbs, Light & the Gods, while connecting all Religions through the Egyptian/Jewish/Buddhist, etc Tree of Life (As opposed to the Christian Tree of Knowledge). And to empower people Spiritually, Legally and Crypto-Economically within their own communities."


This book is for Polytheists. Christians and Atheists can read it, but it has nothing to do with Theism, so anyone coming into this thinking a "Theist" wrote it or an "Atheist" wrote it is just coming at the whole thing wrong. Theism and Atheism are about a Creative force or Demiurgus, this is about Gods. The words "Theism" and "Religion" are not the same, neither are the words "Atheism" and "Science". Religion also has nothing to do with Heaven or Hell, that is Christianity. Reincarnation or a Spirit World are the most common Religious concepts, and reincarnation can be seen in the food chain & the energy cycle.



















Abrahamic Religions (Christianity & Islam mainly) have killed millions of people for thousands of years to hide these things from you.

B.I.B.L.E. Without Specified Chapters
http://finshaggy.blogspot.com/2015/02/bible-basic-information-before-leaving.html

Chapter 1: Earth Unlocked
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ahv5_pusSVNt_X61Gaeq2nO_8taFFVwfKiVsm9awNf4/pub

Chapter 2: Religious Movements
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1vm3gzSvuA0FHfhXZIKrmeOGm-rsyrAqzrS8J8hgnKg4/pub

Chapter 3: Sacred Herbs & Spices
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xPyG6MvYE82H602eJ8W2_5QhqY9uFRg0QGo96EyGNNw/pub

Chapter 4: Dream Tech
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xAuRJYowiuslSZUxhRTzzbezVEeP0vKdkVC34Kz6gkA/pub

Chapter 5: Monotheism
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PJRUnMI_WYy4jF64jFIvgvQe-Eaye4TegzhefccKhtU/pub

Chapter 6: Town Making
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yELDIUZqceogjNuEtfdWY0bH_4ehSdnTd5fMo2le6Fw/pub

Chapter 7: Time Space & Gravity
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RPZ0LColZZqayO17H6RFQeEnt8zz_LkI_1xGkN0HKxU/pub

Chapter 8: Temple Structure
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FvuMyebM-f246298YyVKnwId87ryb48Otb486OCJ5I8/pub

Chapter 9: Parables & Vampires
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1oN_-vXJqR45DDtTur17tQlr0tiQNCtWQ8wnyhhVBMdE/pub

Chapter 10: The DNA Record & The Fossil Record
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1R4MthFC9WU43CnJL-DTR4zWfnzX0TeykWR1p8bhYtzE/pub

Chapter 11: Biological Teleportation & Gender in Language
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AF9DFgWiWth7xQXG83TNUjqdTm7rmN9meLihhky08cE/pub

More Chapters being made


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

And just btw, Easter is the Next War on Christmas Holiday. So get your Mushrooms ready for Easter.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok, so, first I want to make it clear that this Tech is for Personal Religious growing, not for Manufacturing for sale. Psilocybin mushrooms are illegal to grow unless you are growing them sacramentally (except in New Mexico, where they are legal to grow recreationally).

Teonanácatl is the Mushroom God, but Teonanácatl is also the Mushroom itself. This tradition comes from Mexico, which is where Magic Mushrooms were first "discovered" by Dr. Wasson (who was VP of J.P. Morgan & Co.)
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=teonanacatl
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R._Gordon_Wasson







Here are some links that show the long term BENEFITS of Mushrooms on the Human brain:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/acid-test-the-case-for-using-psychedelics-to-treat-ptsd-depression/2014/09/04/03c3c222-0e01-11e4-8c9a-923ecc0c7d23_story.html

http://mentalhealthdaily.com/2013/03/05/11-ways-to-grow-new-brain-cells-and-stimulate-neurogenesis/

http://naturalsociety.com/research-suggests-psychedelic-mushrooms-offer-valuable-brain-treatments/

Panaeolous Mushroom Spores






http://sporeworks.com/Panaeolus-Copelandia-Spore-Syringes
http://www.spores101.co/Panaeolus-Cyan--Hawaiian_p_109.html

If you have ever thought about growing mushrooms, you have probably read the PF Tek, where you make "Rice Patties" or whatever and grow out of those. And that method was invented in the 70s. The world has since then made a few discoveries, so here they are

This tek should work with both Panaeolous or Cubensis mushrooms.

The first step is to start the same way as you start a traditional PF tek, where you have sterilized Mason jars with substrate and Vermiculite. You innoculate the Jars, just like in the PF tek, and you let the Mycelium grow until it has taken over the Jar/Jars.

Once you have a strong Mycelium, you set up something. You want to make a container (plastic storage container or something) in the container you put a layer of Coco Coir, then a layer of Oat Straw, then a layer of Brown Rice Flour. This should fill about 1/5-1/4 of the container.

At this point you do something that you would NEVER have done in the PF tek... You take your Mycelium patties, and break them up gently wearing sterile gloves. Set them in the Oat straw, then Gently cover them in more Oat Staw, cover that with Coco, then cover that with Vermeculite. And every day use a spray bottle to keep the container humid.

Once this is finished it will be a giant thing of mushrooms instead of just a few growing out of patties. And once you are finished, you can dump a little water on the Coco brick, flip it over, and grow more out of the other side. Some probably grew on the bottom all squished up also.

If you want to make Mushrooms spore prints so that you can make your own inoculation syringes instead of buying them pre-filled with spores online, here is how.

Once you grow some mushrooms, you take some tin foil and bake it for like 20 minutes to sterilize it, then let it cool off. Then you take a scalpel/knife or pair of scissors that has been heated so it is clean, then cut off the mushroom caps and set them on the foil bottom down. Let it sit for about 24 hours, and put a cup on top of it if you want to make sure it stays sterile.

Then, to make an inoculation Syringe so you can grow all over again, you boil some water on high for 10 minutes.

Fill the Syringe with hot water, and let it cool of with the water inside.

Then use your sterile scalpel/knife or scissors (sterilize again since it has been 24 hours) and scrape the spores from the foil, to a shot glass that has either been sterilized with alcohol or fire.

Once the spores are in the shot glass, use the water in the syringe to put some water in the shot glass, then suck the water back in to the syringe and you will have a bunch of spores ready to go.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is a book about Plant Pigments and how to make them the colors you want
http://www.amazon.com/Plant-Pigments-Their-Manipulation-Fourteen/dp/0849323509

Here is some Science behind pigments
http://www.ucmp.berkeley.edu/glossary/gloss3/pigments.html
http://harvardforest.fas.harvard.edu/leaves/pigment

This is called "Holi" and it is what you use the Colors for at the beginning of Spring


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Anyone who is in America reading this, this is random, but Mexico has all kinds of things that people don't even realize that are perfect for Temple stuff, that is why they had such awesome cultures through history.

First off, they grow pretty much everything there. You can get any kind of fresh anything if you just talk to enough people. Mangoes and Marijuana are cheap, the seedy buds are 1 Peso per gram and you can keep the seeds and send them to yourself in America so that you can use them to create a new Temple strain. Seeds are not illegal, but they may be considered a contaminant by the Agricultural people at Customs, so they might send you a letter saying they confiscated it, but they are not illegal. Mexico is well known for it's Sativa strains.







There are a few areas in Mexico that are well known for their Silver and you can find all kinds of Silver trinkets that people go there to buy, and some people get a lot of them and bring them back to sell in souvenir shops or jewelry stores and things like that. They also have a lot of Turquoise.

They also have a lot of San Pedro Cacti, no one really pays attention to which strains of San Pedro they are growing, but the ones at Home Depot are almost guaranteed to be different than the ones in different regions of Mexico.






And they have their own Religious Strains of Mushrooms that grow wild, so spore prints can be made and spread through America.






When I was in Mexico they showed me this movie, everyone should watch it. At the part where they get pulled over by the Mexican Police they were like "Watch watch, this is how Mexico is".
http://www.veoh.com/watch/v68262394J5jjjTJD?h1=Pelicula Mexicana El Infierno






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcocorrido






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zapatista_Army_of_National_Liberation









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subcomandante_Marcos
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comandante_Ramona
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subcomandante_Elisa






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Youth_International_Party
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Up_Against_the_Wall_Motherfuckers











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go7y4uX0JlQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trQlyTyPeZw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyLNa71ogwg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OH8t-KYzZE

If anyone ever wants to start learning Spanish, make Flash Cards of any words you think you might need and go through them every once in a while until you know them.

When I was in Mexico someone asked me "Que es Dios en Engles?" and I said "God", which was a weird thing to do. Because if I knew more Spanish I could have had a cool discussion there.

And I know this is normal, but people who are native speakers of other languages think in other languages. I just find that really weird when talking to someone in English to ask them what they are thinking in and they say "Spanish", it is kind of something that could change everything about a brain. Like, in Different languages they just have concepts we don't have. In most languages Gender is applied to everything, that is how tools work and electric plugs and stuff.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

If you have ever wondered why the Mexican flag has the Eagle and the Cactus and the Snake on it, it has to do with the Aztec Heritage, and Mexico even now is seen as something like a continuation of the Aztec culture. A lot of the Gangs and stuff in Mexico have taken up the Warrior imagery of the Aztec Warrior class and things like that, but the Eagle, Snake and Cactus are a Symbol of the Feathered Serpent, or Quetzalcoatl.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

[/URL]
The San Pedro Cactus is most well known for its use by the Olmec people, who passed down the tradition of the Werejaguar. They would use the San Pedro to gain the Jaguar's Hunting ability.






Jaguars are also known for using Ayahuasca leaves like Catnip


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't think that Atheists realize that when you teach a Christian that Jesus is not God, it is like telling them Santa doesn't exist. But they get mad.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

And Atheists, when all you can say about a God is that "Well that is real, so it is a little g god not a big G God" then you are not really proving anything doesn't exist.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

And just by the way, I am aware that the Atheists and the Christians reading this both don't like what I am saying now. But I don't know what I can do about that.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Topping and Cloning Plants


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Wild Dagga


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

(I know most people here know this) If anyone wants to grow Marijuana, you can buy seeds online or just ask someone you know who has plants for a clone. Clones are easy to make, and if the person doesn't know how you can teach them by showing them a video and they can start cloning all the time. I will start giving out free seeds through random give aways on my blog and stuff once I make some seeds of my own strain.

I am using Ghost Train Haze #1 Crossed with Malawi Gold.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

If anyone does not know who Jack Herer is, he is now called the Emperor of Pot. He died in 2010, but while he was alive he (on a daily basis) undid all the work the DEA did. He started up more Grows with more plants every day than the DEA could shut down. Like, he had better numbers than them, making them pretty much futile.
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=jack+herer


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Stressing Plants: Bent Over


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Stressing Plants: Branch Splitting


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

San Pedro Cacti


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Stressing Ceremonial Strains into Existence


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

This may seem random to some people, but I am not like an Angry Atheist lashing out at my parents who are Christian. I am honestly of another religion and I have gone to jail over and over for my religion. I had my last year of Highschool in jail. I really really understand how offensive this whole thread and the "War on Christmas" is to the Christians, I don't really need any more messages about how offended you are if you are reading this and you are offended. I really wish there was a way for me to openly practice my religion and openly protect other people who practice my religion without offending people, but it seems like I just have to offend people if I don't want to go to jail for my religion anymore and if I want to help other people practice legally. So I am sorry, but these things are true and you are going to have to either ignore me or accept it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

A lot of people are unaware that anyone's Religion in America has Freedoms apart from Christianity. In fact, some people don't even believe other religions exist, even religions that are 12% of Earth's population. If you have never heard of "Shiva" he is worshiped by certain groups of Hindus and Certain groups of Buddhists. He is also worshiped in his "pre-Shiva" form, which is "Rudra". So if we get into all of Shiva's forms, it could be more than 12%. But Shiva himself is worshiped by 12% of the planet.






*American Laws Protect A Few Different Things:*
Smoking Marijuana in Public For Shiva Festivals
Religious Public Speech is protected by these rulings, which were both MEANT to defend the most extreme of groups, since they both ruled this way in defense of the Ku Klux Klan.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R._A._V._v._City_of_St._Paul
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capitol_Square_Review_and_Advisory_Board_v._Pinette
NO law shall be made to promote or hinder a religion.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Exercise_Clause
Laws may not be passed that decide how religious doctrine should work
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presbyterian_Church_v._Hull_Church

No one has to prove anything about their religion in court unless they want to
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Ballard

You do not have to define a supreme being. They specifically note that Texas law does not define a supreme being.
http://atheism.about.com/library/decisions/religion/bl_l_ESARylander.htm

This ruling says that individuals do not have religious exemption in the context of a job
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Employment_Division_v._Smith

But religious companies can reject laws they do not agree with according to the Hobby Lobby Ruling.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burwell_v._Hobby_Lobby

Also, Ayahuasca has been ruled legal for religious use by the supreme court, and it is protected by the Religious Freedom Restoration Act.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gonzales_v._O_Centro_Espirita_Beneficente_Uniao_do_Vegetal


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

I have been a Minister with the Universal Life Church & Universal Life Church Monastery since 2009, and as a legally registered minister I can register ministers, I will make Temple ID cards that are something like this.

If you want to become a Registered Minister, you can become a Legally Registered minister online in just a few seconds. Here are some sites that do this.
http://www.ulchq.com/
http://themonastery.org/
http://www.ulc.org/
http://www.ulc.net/

The Universal Life Church was started before the Religious Freedom Restoration Act, which provides protection to religions. There were a lot of cases with Native Americans, and Psychedelic Churches from the 60s, and a few people sacrificing animals and stuff. The RFRA protects Religious practices.

The Church was on the show Black List recently





And Conan O'Brein is even a Minister, he joined to preform a Gay wedding on his show. And I have heard Joe Rogan say that he joined so that he could preform a Marriage legally.






In case anyone does not know, the Universal Life Church is a Non-Christian Church that accepts Ministers from ANY Religion. There are even Atheist Ministers but most of the Ministers are Polytheist, Buddhist, Hindu, Pagan, Wiccan, Shamans, and various other Religions, even Christians. I practice Polytheistic Hinduism as a Minister of the ULC, and use Sacred Herbs like Marijuana in accordance with 4,000 year old tradition for the God Shiva.






The Temple IDs will have a short list of Religious Freedom Rulings, such as the RFRA. As well as a list of Legal Maxims, not exactly these ones, but here are some examples of what Maxims are.







"The Conclusion as to the use of a thing from its abuse is invalid"

"Blessed is the exposition by which anything is saved from destruction"

"Intention is the soul of an instrument"

"The cause of the church is equal to public causes;and for the best reasons"

"An argument from a like case avails in law"

"Hear the other side" No one is to be judged without being heard

"Causes of dower, life, liberty, revenue, are among the favorable things in law"

"An argument from things frequently happening is common in law"

"An argument from division is most powerful in law"

"A good judge decides according to justice and right, and prefers equity to strict law"

"The argument from the greater to the lesser is of no force negatively, postively it is"

"Every kind of action proceeds in its own way"

"Abundant caution does no injury"

"The accessory right does not lead, but follows its principle"

"The action has not accrued within six years"

"A personal right of act dies with a person" this is why rich people make Trust funds for their kids, because the trust fund can act as a person to hold the money when they are no longer alive to do it themselves.

"When the plaintiff does not prove his case, the defendant is acquitted"

"External actions show internal secrets" this goes further to say that if someone is abusing an Authority given to them by law, they are Trespassers in the Law.

"The burden of proof lies on the plaintiff"

"An act of law shall prejudice no man"

"The act itself does not constitute guilt unless done with guilty intent"

""It is the duty of the Justice to administer justice to everyone seeking it from them"

"To questions of fact a judge does not answer, to questions of law the jury do not answer"

"Equity follows law"

"That which is equal and good is the law of laws"

"It is one thing to possess, another to be in possession"

"A tree is so called while growing, but wood once it ceases to grow"

It will also explain your legal rights as a Minister


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

You have maybe heard of a Cornerstone. A Cornerstone is the first stone put down for a structure and usually it is used as a Time Capsule. In the past, they would actually bury dead people in the cornerstone, and then the building would be made in honor of that person. You can still find old Churches in the UK and other parts of Europe where Knights and Priests are buried and they are said to be haunting those places still.

You can still put someone's ashes in a cornerstone, and when we build the first true Polytheistic temple and not just rent a space, I will put my brother's ashes (he died when he was 10) in the cornerstone. Other people who are part of the Temple can also be part of any structure we build if they happen to pass.

I have also grown a few plants with my brother's ashes in the soil, and there is an apple tree with his ashes under it and it is commemorated to him. We will offer services like this to members of the Temple, and we can even make strains of different plants that are based on Family lines.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

I think there are some things you can only understand if you have seen someone die unexpectedly. I have noticed that a lot of Atheists and Christians are just blind to a lot of things because they are really just concerned with them, and they think it makes them look good to be concerned with others.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2015)

Temples are places where everything should be produced for all aspects of Religious Practice. An example of this would be a Rock Tumbler. If you live in a place where there are a lot of different kinds of weird rocks around all the time (Colorado, California, Utah, etc) you can get a Rock Tumbler and Polish those rocks into something that someone can use for rituals. Most of the Chakra stones and things like that can just be found if you know where to look. For example, if you find Red Soil you can assume there is Iron present, then if you find an Iron deposit you can also start looking for Hematite. And I am pretty sure different kinds of Quartz are found near Gold, so if you find Quartz you might find Gold, etc.






A Kiln is where Clay is fired, when you make something out of clay, first you mold it, then you fire it to make it more like glass where it breaks when you drop it, and once it is hard like that you can paint it and glaze it and put it back in the kiln to make it smooth instead of being like hard clay when you touch it. And it can be used to make Ceremonial Chillums.
















These are Diamond Tipped bits that go on a Rotary tool (like a Drill), they are used to etch in to stone or wood or pretty much anything, since they are diamond tipped. They are not expensive, and could be used in a Temple to create all kinds of things.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2015)

PIHKAL & TIHKAL


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Apr 2, 2015)

Finshaggy said:


> Temples are places where everything should be produced for all aspects of Religious Practice. An example of this would be a Rock Tumbler. If you live in a place where there are a lot of different kinds of weird rocks around all the time (Colorado, California, Utah, etc) you can get a Rock Tumbler and Polish those rocks into something that someone can use for rituals. Most of the Chakra stones and things like that can just be found if you know where to look. For example, if you find Red Soil you can assume there is Iron present, then if you find an Iron deposit you can also start looking for Hematite. And I am pretty sure different kinds of Quartz are found near Gold, so if you find Quartz you might find Gold, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think anthills are beautiful temples. I read a book about Albert Schweitzer and he was so kind hearted wherever he walked he would not step on insects so they can be safe. Have you read about Albert Schweitzer shaggy?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2015)

LOFL. I have been getting messages from people about how I am too much of a Child and too much of an Old Man. THOSE ARE CHARACTERS. I am not a quiet old man, and I am not a whiny kid. I thought when I posted the videos of Sasha Shulgin next to my videos people would get that I was being Sasha Shulgin. And when I did the Waging the War on Christmas, how can no one see that I am being Cartman? If you want to see "me" just watch the videos where I am talking to other people (on other people's channels).


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2015)

I believe everything I say, I just present the information like that. Unless I am talking to other people.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2015)

Mnemosyne was the "Mother" of the "Muses" aka "The Arts".

Calliope (Epic Poetry)
Clio (History)
Euterpe (Music)
Erato (Lyric Poetry)
Melpomene (Tragedy)
Polyhymnia (Hymns)
Terpsichore (Dance)
Thalia (Comedy)
Urania (Astronomy)

We think of Zeus as a magic man in the sky with a beard and lightning bolts, but that is not what the Greeks thought. To them Zeus was the Planet Jupiter, and Jupiter was associated with a month, that month was associated with different seasonal customs, etc. Mneumonics were important to ancient societies.







This can still be found in the modern "Farmer's Almanac" which will tell you where the planets are, where the moon is, when the sun will rise, etc. So that you know when to plant, when to harvest, etc.







And there were "Mimesos" who used "mīmēma" to "Mimic" the Gods, and we got "Actors".


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2015)

Starting Temples FB Group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/876554709071542/


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2015)

Our Goal is:
"_To Spread Knowledge about Sacred Herbs, Light & the Gods, while connecting all Religions through the Egyptian/Jewish/Buddhist, etc Tree of Life (As opposed to the Christian Tree of Knowledge). And to empower people Spiritually, Legally and Crypto-Economically within their own communities._"


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2015)

One aspect of time that used to be common but has mostly been lost are "Kairos" and "Chronos". Chronos time is like "A watched pot never boils" and Kairos time is like "Time flies when you are having fun". So you can cause time Dilation just by accident 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kairos 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronos

According to Einstein, if you sit on a train and look at a clock-tower that is behind the train as it moves, you will actually not see the clock tower in your time, you are seeing it slightly in the past as you move away from it in the train. Likewise, the people that are walking around the train are supposedly moving faster than you in time, and you are aging slower than them by the very very slightest because there is a time differential.

A "Light Year" is 6,000 Miles. 6,000 Miles is called a Light year because Light takes 1 year to travel 6,000 Miles. When you look at the sky and see stars, you are actually looking at various different time periods throughout Galactic history. The Light from those stars take years and years to get to us, so you are literally looking into the past when you look at stars. A "Light Year" comes from a Gregorian year which is 365.25 days and the speed of light is 299,792,458 m/s. And one light year is 6,000 miles.

The Theory of Relativity is used to explain how 2 people or objects can be experiencing different time, while the speed of light stays constant.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theory_of_relativity

Then Steven Hawking has proposed "Imaginary Time". I do not understand the Math behind it, but the idea is that there are multiple time lines, and we just happen to be on a certain time line. Supposedly, there are others, and there is math behind this and without it, Quantum mechanics can not be tied to statistical mechanics.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imaginary_time


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2015)

Recently a Photoreceptor known as Melanopsin was discovered in the Human eye, it is special because it does not just function as a receptor, but the receptor actually has a deeper effects on our brain because it is meant to maintain your sleep cycle and other things that have to do with the 24 hour cycle we are used to.You have probably heard someone say "The Blue light of a computer screen can make you stay awake longer without meaning too" and this actually has scientific basis. If you grow plants, you know that plants respond to light and that the flower Cycle usually requires a red spectrum of light.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melanopsin



Phytochrome is the molecule in plants that is sensitive to red light.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phytochrome



Here is the Light Research Center's study on Red light

http://www.lrc.rpi.edu/resources/newsroom/pr_story.asp?id=253#.VK8cdCvF9lo



Here is the Light Research Center's study on the effects of light on the Endocrine System

http://www.hindawi.com/journals/ije/2010/829351/



Here is what Harvard says about blue light

http://www.health.harvard.edu/newsletters/Harvard_Health_Letter/2012/May/blue-light-has-a-dark-side/



Blue Light compared to Caffeine in a study

http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0076707



This paper explains a test where Blue and Green light were tested against each other in an MRI in a group of people.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21628552



This paper explain how if someone was exposed to Orange light, they had different results on a test.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/03/140310152023.htm



This explains a double blind study that was done that showed if your ear canal is exposed to light, your brain has more cognitive function

http://www.science20.com/news_articles/brain_tissue_responsive_light_says_study-90499





If you watch the Space Ghost Coast to Coast episode with Timothy Leary before he died (you can find it somewhere online if you look hard enough) he was talking about how he was able to use lights to stimulate LSD like hallucinations in people and even got them to see angels.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2015)

Jerry Rubin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=344&v=58U8QSO0bto

Abbie Hoffman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=48&v=gcXKeuOW3lQ

Guerilla Theatre
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerrilla_theatre

Guerilla Gardening
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerrilla_gardening

Guerilla Art
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerrilla_art


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2015)

CIA Guerrilla Warfare Manual from the Counter Revolution in Nicaragua
http://www.amazon.com/Cia-PSYCHOLOGICAL-OPERATIONS-GUERRILLA-WARFARE/dp/1466238356/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428029567&sr=8-1&keywords=CIA+Psychological


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2015)

This is the Amphitheater at Pompeii. It was made so that it would echo certain ways and make the sounds do things. So Pink Floyd was probably the first people to use it right in a really long time.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2015)

This is known as a "Mithraeum" it is a Temple for Mushroom worship. It is something like a Basement because going inside is meant to represent going underground like a Mushroom, then when you take the Mushrooms you come back out "Enlightened" and you "Rise from the Ground" like a Mushroom. And the Mushroom is seen to have sacrificed itself for you. This is also the place where some of the first Communions with bread and wine were done.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mithraeum


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2015)

This is a type of Temple known as the Asclepeion, it is the precursor to the modern Hospital, it is also where the Healing Symbols always having snakes on them comes from. The Temples were places where "Sacred Dogs" were allowed to lick wounds and "Sacred Snakes" (Non-Venomous) were allowed to crawl all over people. The patients would be given dreams by having them drink Poppy mixtures or other plants, and while the person was dreaming they would either ask for help from the Gods or get a Minor to Major Surgery of some sort. Hippocrates was trained in one of these places and modern doctors still say the Hippocratic oath.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asclepeion


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2015)

This is the Goddess Mnemosyne and her Temples were pretty much the first schools. She is the mother of the 9 Muses who are basically 9 Arts that we still have today. Her name is where we get the word "Mnemonic" which is a big part of education. Mnemonics are like "ROY G BIV" to remember the Rainbow and things like that.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mnemosyne

The Muses
Calliope (Epic Poetry)
Clio (History)
Euterpe (Music)
Erato (Lyric Poetry)
Melpomene (Tragedy)
Polyhymnia (Hymns)
Terpsichore (Dance)
Thalia (Comedy)
Urania (Astronomy)


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2015)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d3/Statue_of_Liberty,_NY.jpg

There was an Ancient Egyptian Frog Goddess known as "Heget", she was considered magic because frogs would come during the flood time, and flood time was when Nile worship benefited a person, since it would water your crops for you. And you might attribute that to your proper worship, which some people did.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heqet

Heget later became "Hecate" who is the Goddess of Magic. Hecate is known to have a Torch sometimes and a thorny crown sometimes.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hecate

And if you Google "Mithras Symbol Torch Whip Crown" you will see that the torch and the Thorny crown are connected in not only one culture but various cultures...

Now, have you ever wondered why the statue of Liberty is Green? It was an accident due to the copper right?

I don't think it was an accident. The statue of Liberty is green like a frog Goddess should be, she is holding a torch like Hecate/Heget, and she is wearing a Helios crown aka Thorny Crown aka Crown like the Sun. You can even read ancient books like the Shilpa Shastras where they talk about metals changing colors being part of something they did on purpose to make statues seem more mystical, so how did a French statue maker not know that was going to happen?

The Statue of Liberty is Heget frog Goddess of the Flood water.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statue_of_Liberty


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2015)

I bet there are a lot of people doing funny stuff on the internet all like "If the NSA is going to watch me, they are going to watch some weird stuff".


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2015)

The Agora is like the Democratic Temple archetype. An Agora is a gathering place where each Temple can put a statue to represent their gathering place in the Agora, and the different Temples come together to make larger decisions. Agoras are also where the Court Houses (another Temple) and other judiciary buildings were always built.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agora


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2015)

If anyone lives in Europe, there is a Non-Venomous snake called the Aesculapian snake. It is symbolic of Healing and was in the very first Hospitals/Temples called Asclepeion in Ancient Greece. These snakes were allowed to crawl all around the Hospitals and all over the patients. I found a few sites that have them listed, but none have them in stock. So if anyone were to start breeding them, you could have something that people would want. It would be easy to get people to recognize it in their mind because it is the snake that inspired the snakes on the Hospital symbol. So that is all you would have to show them so they would know which snake it was. There is also a special Variety in Italy that was bred in Sicily naturally.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aesculapian_snake
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rod_of_Asclepius

The Aesculapian Snake with the Bowl of Hygieia, a symbol of Pharmacy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowl_of_Hygieia


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2015)

Sub Rosa
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sub_rosa


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2015)

"The Conclusion as to the use of a thing from its abuse is invalid"

"Blessed is the exposition by which anything is saved from destruction"

"Intention is the soul of an instrument"

"The cause of the church is equal to public causes;and for the best reasons"

"An argument from a like case avails in law"

"Hear the other side" No one is to be judged without being heard

"Causes of dower, life, liberty, revenue, are among the favorable things in law"

"An argument from things frequently happening is common in law"

"An argument from division is most powerful in law"

"A good judge decides according to justice and right, and prefers equity to strict law"

"The argument from the greater to the lesser is of no force negatively, postively it is"

"Every kind of action proceeds in its own way"

"Abundant caution does no injury"

"The accessory right does not lead, but follows its principle"

"The action has not accrued within six years"

"A personal right of act dies with a person" this is why trust law exists

"When the plaintiff does not prove his case, the defendant is acquitted"

"External actions show internal secrets" this goes further to say that if someone is abusing an Authority given to them by law, they are Trespassers in the Law.

"The burden of proof lies on the plaintiff"

"An act of law shall prejudice no man"

"The act itself does not constitute guilt unless done with guilty intent"

"It is the duty of the Justice to administer justice to everyone seeking it from them"

"To questions of fact a judge does not answer, to questions of law the jury do not answer"

"Equity follows law"

"That which is equal and good is the law of laws"

"It is one thing to possess, another to be in possession"

"A tree is so called while growing, but wood once it ceases to grow"


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2015)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_legal_Latin_terms


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 3, 2015)

The Atheists are always worried about me sharing all of this stuff for some reason so they report me every chance they get and get all my stuff Autobanned, but I am about to start my Youtube channel back up because it has been a year since they got my channel taken down and I can post Live stuff again. So I will start doing that soon.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 3, 2015)

Finshaggy said:


> This is the Amphitheater at Pompeii. It was made so that it would echo certain ways and make the sounds do things. So Pink Floyd was probably the first people to use it right in a really long time.


This is an incredible music experience, nice reminder.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 6, 2015)

Just so everyone knows, once you are a legally registered Minister you can start printing stuff out and handing it out on Campuses or in front of Schools just like a Christian, They are not the only ones with rights. Spread the word about Cacti, Mushrooms and Marijuana.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 6, 2015)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trial_of_Socrates


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 6, 2015)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demonstration_(protest)


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2015)

This is random, but since this is the "War on Christmas" thread I thought I would post something about the War Christmas specifically. Here is a video where John Stewart says the War on Christmas does not exist, and Bill O'Reilly insists that there is a Real War on Christmas.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2015)

And here is ESPN's war on Christmas


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Apr 11, 2015)

Engage MegaPaste Boosters


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2015)

Anti-Christmas Atheist War Gangs


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 12, 2015)

This is random, but everyone should see this movie. I am pretty sure most people have no idea what Gandhi did.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 12, 2015)

Saw Gandi with my grandmother in a Rockaway NJ movie theater, when it first came out in 1982. It was lengthy, at just over 3 hours, and I was young but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 30, 2015)

Hindu Religious Practice
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1VkFzRN92jBoDgOMVP2lhoupSLzxYVG9mYtTzGa3Dk70/edit?pli=1

Religio-Legal Ethics & Due Process
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1vpVWPZeyNh4TmqjYPjdRGYFgNAdNVZ0ykZE9GHVSNhg/edit?pli=1

Religio-Legal Ethics & Due Process Pt 2
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FfAlOkxTDzwma-286BmPmHtBowAxP-9yERIMO-3pXlk/edit?pli=1

Religio-Legal Ethics & Due Process Pt. 3
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Xoz1zfpSwuN_j7x8G4ioi142FiWTobHovAHILtCgWR4/edit?pli=1

Religio-Legal Ethics & Due Process Pt. 4
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1CdgC79rGCYxrVH5tnCjDoZxQ9oJaH9D_Y-4C4RKzkMc/edit?pli=1

Guerrilla Theatre
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1VUjVlFLmVtV_0XNx4xQdBRy6LLvLOK6mjbgHm2qmhVk/edit?pli=1


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 26, 2016)

Did anyone notice that Bill O'Reilly abandoned his war on Christmas this past year? I think it was because of this.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 26, 2016)

The Franklin Papers

Printed in The Pennsylvania Gazette, January 19, 1730/1.

Godfrey’s Almanacks for the Year 1731. Done on a large Sheet of Demi Paper, after the London manner. Containing the Eclipses, Lunations, Judgment of the Weather, the Time of the Sun’s Rising and Setting, Moon’s Rising and Setting, Seven Stars Rising, Southing and Setting, Time of High-water, Fairs, Courts, and Observable Days. With several other Things useful and curious. Printed and sold at the New-Printing-Office near the Market.

How to Run a Legal Protest/Case Law for Protestors
https://supreme.justia.com/cases/federal/us/372/229/case.html
https://supreme.justia.com/cases/federal/us/402/611/case.html
https://supreme.justia.com/cases/federal/us/354/298/
https://supreme.justia.com/cases/federal/us/379/536/case.html
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerrilla_theatre
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerrilla_art

If anyone is interested in Organizing protests, the best way is to use Facebook and other social media to set a date for it and at least plan it a week or a few weeks out, share it with people in your area. Then start setting up meetings to bring core organizers of the protest together a few times before the protest and to work to get as many people involved as needed. Organizers can use Social media, Signs, Flyers, an advertised phone number, etc.
The day before or the day of, have a larger group come together for sign making and so people can decide to play different roles in the protest, because people can help in a variety of ways the day of the protest without being the core organizing group.
Then right before and as it is happening, have people share it on social media, maybe with a hashtag. Send a press release to as many local news: TV, Paper, Radio, outlets as you can. End the press release with ### so they know you know what you are doing.



Following are the methods that State, Local & Federal Governments, as well as Giant Corporations use in order to complete projects, work with others to complete projects or just manage themselves.

The Project Management Body of Knowledge (PMBOK) is how Requests for Proposal (RFPs) and the subsequent Contracts are worked out. The Government or Corporation sets forward goals and requirements and the companies or persons responding reply with pricing, time frame, staff, qualifications, risk management, quality assurance etc.
http://www2.fiit.stuba.sk/~bielik/courses/msi-slov/reporty/pmbok.pdf

This is an example of a system that would be used 
Enterprise Architecture
http://www.sparxsystems.com/products/ea/purchase.html

Good things to know about are:
SaaS
PaaS
IaaS
UX
CRM
SCRUM
Agile


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 26, 2016)

Bill O'Reilly should just end his show.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 26, 2016)

"It was early in the morning on January 1, 1994 when we appeared, because of the conditions and situations in which we live here in these mountains. We did not take up arms to gain a political post or office or some other important place. We rose up in arms because we would not die forgotten. So that people would hear our demands and not forget that in this corner of Mexico, live many indigenous who have been abandoned for many years"


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 26, 2016)

"The voice that arms itself to be heard. The face that hides itself to be seen. The name that hides itself to be named. The tomorrow that is harvested in the past"

A people without a past have no future.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 28, 2016)

Whoa, you're still around.


----------



## ColoHead (Apr 30, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> The Franklin Papers
> 
> Printed in The Pennsylvania Gazette, January 19, 1730/1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiu (May 4, 2016)

ColoHead said:


> View attachment 3670022


Whaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 4, 2016)

Christmas wins.


----------



## ColoHead (May 5, 2016)

Xiu said:


> Whaaaaaaaaat?


Exactly


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 14, 2016)

#WagingRealWarOnChristmas

Btw, if you type "Waging a Real War on Christmas" in google, it already auto fills it for you because of my original campaign.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 14, 2016)

It is the Christmas season now, and a few years ago I was the (I am pretty sure the first) person who responded to Bill O'Reilly's "war on Christmas" claims by declaring a war on Christmas. So I thought I would mention a few things. The war on Christmas is not about ending Christmas, it is about taking it back. Many Christians think that Christmas is a Christian Holiday. And while Christmas is widely celebrated by Christians, it is not a Christian Holiday.

First. Jesus never said to put up a tree on his birthday. And the Bible says that to put up a tree is "the way of the nations" to practice "heathenism" and should not be done.

Jeremiah 10:
1 Hear ye the word which the Lord speaketh unto you, O house of Israel:
2 Thus saith the Lord, Learn not the way of the heathen, and be not dismayed at the signs of heaven; for the heathen are dismayed at them.
3 For the customs of the people are vain: for one cutteth a tree out of the forest, the work of the hands of the workman, with the axe.
4 They deck it with silver and with gold; they fasten it with nails and with hammers, that it move not.
5 They are upright as the palm tree, but speak not: they must needs be borne, because they cannot go. Be not afraid of them; for they cannot do evil, neither also is it in them to do good.

So if you have a Christmas tree, you are not fighting against the war on Christmas, you are fighting against Christmas. Non-Christians should all put trees in their houses. It is the way of the nations.

Also. Santa wears a Phrygian cap. Phrygian caps come from an ancient place in modern Turkey called Phrygia. Then if you notice, there are many Arab nations/Peoples which use Red, Green and White in their flags. For example, Palestine, Oman, or the Kurds. They all have Red, Green and White in their flags because before the Ottoman empire converted them to Islam, and before the Byzantine and Roman Empires converted them to Christianity, they had their own cultures outside of these more recently created religions. The God associated with the Phrygian cap and these colors, as well as the traditional J shaped Oman knife, is Mithras. I am not saying Jesus is Mithras. I believe Jesus existed, but I am Hindu. Mithras, also Mitra in Hinduism, is the God of contracts and promises, hence the gift giving.

The war on Christmas is not a war on gifts and trees, it is a war on the idea that Christmas is just a Christian thing, or even really a Christian thing at all.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 15, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> It is the Christmas season now, and a few years ago I was the (I am pretty sure the first) person who responded to Bill O'Reilly's "war on Christmas" claims by declaring a war on Christmas. So I thought I would mention a few things. The war on Christmas is not about ending Christmas, it is about taking it back. Many Christians think that Christmas is a Christian Holiday. And while Christmas is widely celebrated by Christians, it is not a Christian Holiday.
> 
> First. Jesus never said to put up a tree on his birthday. And the Bible says that to put up a tree is "the way of the nations" to practice "heathenism" and should not be done.
> 
> ...


Now that your case against the DEA was dismissed, I suppose you're focusing your energy on your case against the police? How's that one going? Preparing for trial?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 15, 2016)

17th Century Ban on Christmas by Christians


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 15, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Now that your case against the DEA was dismissed, I suppose you're focusing your energy on your case against the police? How's that one going? Preparing for trial?


I left Austin and am letting both cases get dropped. I will file them again soon though, I am in Dallas now and don't feel like going back and forth.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 15, 2016)

Finshaggy said:


> I left Austin and am letting both cases get dropped. I will file them again soon though, I am in Dallas now and don't feel like going back and forth.


You didn't "let" the DEA case get dropped. It was thrown out, despite your objections. 

Then you should dismiss the lawsuit against the police so that you're not wasting Court and taxpayer resources.


----------



## MouseE (Jan 16, 2017)

What...in the fuck...is this. Jesus....lmfao


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 2, 2017)

"Behind our black mask, behind our armed voice, behind our un-namable name, behind what you see of us, behind this we are you. We are the same simple ordinary men and women that are repeated in all races, painted in all colors, speak in all languages and live in all places. Behind this we are you."
-Unnamed Zapatista

In any Demonstration during a coming Revolution, there are people that are there to protest, and people who know they are there to further the Revolution. The current Government believes that by killing Fred Hampton and scattering the Panthers, dismantling the Chicano Movement, the American Indian Movement, that they have killed the Revolution. But look at Ferguson, Baltimore, Charlotte, etc. The Revolution is not dead, and Trump is throwing fuel on it.

A few things to know when protesting:

Choose your targets carefully. A few examples would be in the 30s people loved it when Banks were robbed because of the Great Depression, in the 60s and 70s people wanted to see the Military dismantled because of Vietnam. The CIA wrote a manual about choosing targets and mentioned that with the support of the people even assassination of judges, etc, can be seen as the right option by the community.

Before protesting, email local news outlets and end the message with "###" at the bottom in the middle of the page. This is called a Press Release.

Find a lawyer or group of lawyers that is down, and write his/her number on your wrist and spread the number to others.

Pass out a flyer or slip with a list of reasons that everyone is there, or a list of demands, so everyone knows why
they are there.

Police will do something called a "Show of force" which always includes a line, but can also include stomping and banging on shields. Improvised musical instruments (large trash cans, etc) can be brought to use as a counter show of force.

Mineral Oil can inhibit the effects of Mace Pellets.

Gloves can be used to throw gas back at Police.

Hand Chops/Judo Chops can be used more effectively than fists when getting out of Police custody, and when someone frees themselves or is freed from Police custody it is called a "de-arrest".

If a ring of people with arms locked is created behind the mass of the crowd, they can not run when the Police confront them.

Smoke bombs can be created using Sugar and Potassium Nitrate, 1 lb or more can fill a whole city block.

When protests move towards jails, it makes the Police nervous because they are already outnumbered by the people in there.

Tasers, Mace, etc (things Police use) can be brought by both sides, Police are not the only people with access to these things. Sling shots can also be useful.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

I am breeding a new Marijuana Strain using African Strains and Flavor Strains to create new Flavors and High THCv content. I use Marijuana Religiously, but think about this. If it is going to be Recreationally Legal should you Mom or Grandma not be able to walk in and say "I want the Strawberry one, the Banana one, and the Blueberry one", at any Random Dispensary they choose? I am creating strains and will be giving out free seeds and clones to make that happen.

Here is my website, we are a Non-Profit organization in Colorado.
http://shaivitetemple.org

If anyone does not know what THCv is, here is the best explanation of what it is that you will ever get in a quick read.

First off, THCv is a Cannabinoid. Similar to THC, another Cannabinoid is Delta-9-THC, THCa, CBD, CBG, CBA, etc. THCv is the only Cannabinoid that has reverse effects on appetite. Instead of giving you munchies, it actually makes you not hungry. Examples of Strains that are Common that have THCv are Girl Scout Cookies and Durban Poison (Girl Scout Cookies is also half Durban Poison). Most THCv Strains get their THCv from Durban, and only 2 Popular Strains have been Bred specifically to have high THCv content, Willie Nelson and Doug’s Varin. THCv can also be used for Diabetes because it actually has an effect on Insulin.

But the Highest THCv Strains in the World come from Africa, that is where Durban Poison is from (Durban, South Africa). And while most THCv Strains found in America and Europe are crossed with Durban (due to the South African connection to the British and the Dutch, hence Amsterdam), there are actually tons of African Strains that are all very Diverse Genetically, but all contain THCv. The theory behind this is that it is a Defense Mechanism from the Sun’s UVB rays, and you can actually increase THCv content by using UVB lights in your grow. Examples of African Strains are Malawi Gold, Durban Poison, Drakensberg landrace, Apando Mystic, Nigerian Hash Plant, Kilimanjaro, Senegal, Swazi, etc.

An example of another type of plant is “Kush”, Kush plants come from the Hindu Kush Mountains and from India, and again are pretty popularly in use because of the Indian connection to Britain and the Dutch (and again hence Amsterdam). Kush strains are Indica Dominant, and the pure Kush strains are 100% Indica, meaning that they have no THCv but high THC content, and sometimes high CBD content.

Similarly to Willie Nelson and Doug’s Varin, but in much larger numbers, Strains are being bred for their CBD content, and now there are strains with pretty much only CBD and very little THC. An example of this being done with THC would be White Widow; White Widow was the Highest THC Strain in the World when it was created and is a cross between Brazilian Landrace and Thai Landrace. Then White Russian was created by crossing White Widow with AK-47, and that became the Highest THC Strain in the world. And now every year just about there is a new strain that is higher in THC than ever before, and the same thing is happening with CBD. But that is not happening with THCv.

Hardly anyone, if anyone right now, is Breeding Strains specifically to get Higher and Higher THCv content, but that is what I am doing. So these strains, and the strains that come from them will be some of the Highest THCv containing Strain in the World.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

Jamele Hill was NOT Suspended to take something from her personally, she was Suspended as a Warning to any other Black person who has checks being signed by a White Man in a suit. White people are now saying to Black people "She should have done it in the way her company would have most appreciated" when she was talking about if someone wants to Boycott, don't Boycott the game, Boycott the Advertiser.

She is meant to be made an Example of. So anyone who supports her needs to turn this "Example" into the last time they "Test the Waters". She was basically just saying "Bill O'Reilly was fired due to an Advertiser Boycott, if you want to change something, maybe try that"; and she gets Suspended.

This is not a Court Room, they can not just Unilaterally "Make an Example" of her, unless we decide that we are not going to "Make an Example" of them.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

How to Wage Non-Violence

Can you imagine if White people still had a Super Bowl or Championship Finals with just White people.

Posted Aug 8th
Spike Lee should turn what he is doing into a black boycott of the NFL. If black people didn't watch or go to NFL games they would lose money, but if black players started boycotting the NFL they could rewrite the rules of the NFL, they could start making demands.

Collin Kaepernick protested by Police Union
http://time.com/4478542/colin-kaepernick-police-union-boycott-games/

Beyonce Protested by Polce Union
http://atlanta.cbslocal.com/2016/02/23/minister-farrakhan-offers-beyonce-security-if-police-boycott/

Collin Kaepernick kneeled because of the Police Shootings and Shootings like Treyvon Martin. He was basically saying that he was disappointed in America, not that he hated America or hated the Military. And if he had kneeled at any other time it would not have meant anything. A Navy Seal suggested he kneel after he sat on the bench and said it was meant to be like Prayer. It is like when you kneel for someone who broke their leg on the field, but it is for Treyvon Martin, and Mike Brown, and Eric Garner, and Sandra Bland, and everyone that got shot and then the discussion turned to "Look how violent the protesters are" instead of actually looking at why they are being violent. He took a knee FOR America.

So then everyone decided to make it all about the Flag and the Military, even though the Military and the Police are 2 distinct things. Go look it up, there are videos of Vets getting into shootouts with cops. Part of the reason America rallied around the whole "Support our Troops" thing is because during and after Vietnam no one did support the Troops, and they became Homeless and many joined Gangs and shared their Military training with their friends from home. And it was a Draft, so there were a lot of people going and coming back.


Then Trump said "I'd like to see the owners fire these guys", which sparked a huge number of people doing the first weekend.

And then he drew a line "It's ok to lock arms, not ok to kneel" so it's not about to stop happening.

Lt Gen Jay Silveria at the Airforce Base in Colorado just gave everyone an archetype, a model to follow (and one of my little brothers is actually going to school there right now and joined the Airforce, so may have been in that room). The Owners of the NFL teams may have been disingenuous, but at least what they did meant that the Protests are not going to be attacked by the League. 

If the Owners had stood up and made a statement all of them being called Son's of Bitches for kneeling, like Lt Gen Jay Silveria basically did today, then there would not be a question; and more people might think "Maybe it's not even about the flag".


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

Lewis and Clark went around the United States setting Plains on Fire because it was a signal to the Tribes that they were there and they wanted to meet them.

Hannibal Barca and his International Afro-Centric Military burned the fields in France and Italy to let the population in the area know that Rome was not there.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

The United States was founded on a Revolution. Many people believed that Thomas Jefferson was an Anarchist, because he created moments of Anarchy, but in the end he helped create a “More Perfect Union”. The Revolution most people think of when they think of Revolution is a Communist Revolution, or the Counter Revolutions to the Communist Revolutions; and that is because the Communist Manifesto is relatively new in terms of Human History. But Revolutions have previously not been about Communism, and a Proletariat class V a class of Capitalist or Feudalistic self indulgent overlords who actually spend time thinking of ways to make the Proletariat do more for less. Most Revolutions were about Liberty, and were based on ideas similar to the of Plato’s Republic. The Liberty Cap and Liberty Pole (also called the Phyrgian Cap) is a common symbol in this form of Revolution, and Assassination is a common theme in this form of Revolution (“Sic Semper Tyranus” or “As Always to Tyrants”).







Federalism is the idea behind the United States Constitution. The idea that we are Voluntarily Governed, and that there is no “Ruling Class” in this Country, no one is in charge here, and anyone can be taken out of office (no Assassination necessary). The idea that there are 3 Competing Branches of Government in the Congress, President and Supreme Court. The Acknowledgement that no one is probably right when it comes to Politics, and Religion, and anything like that, so we will have a Government that Acknowledges all the Factions within the Country, and works to make everything as equal as it can for all of them. An example of how far we have strayed from this concept is that we can’t figure out how to teach Shias and Sunnis anything about this concept, and we seem to think it is just all about Voting and Democracy. Republicans and Democrats are Factions; they don’t do anything that lasts Centuries and they may even be the downfall of America. Classical and Neo-Conservatism and Classical and Neo-Liberalism completely Hijacked this country, Abraham Lincoln may have called himself a Republican; but he was a Federalist who preserved the Union; and now we have a “State of the Union Address”.







http://digitalcommons.law.yale.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1009&context=fss_papers

This Paper linked about is called “Slicing the American Pie” and it is about Federalism V Personal Law Systems. So Federalism is not just a random 3rd ideology in America, like Greens or Libertarians. Federalism is literally the Legal System we operate under as a Nation. The Paper explains the 2 systems, and I will summarize here. The best way to explain Federalism is to first explain the Personal Law System. In a Country where there is Personal Law, like India, every Religion has their own rights; for example, in India Muslims are allowed to have multiple wives, but Christians aren’t. In America the State is the “Personal” part. Colorado Law is different than Texas Law is different than New York Law is different than California Law, but they all Submit to the Constitution and the Supreme Court.

Most people don’t realize this but there are actually 3 forms of Law:







First is Fundamental Law, this is the Constitution which sets up the Rules for President and Courts and Congress, the Constitution is the thing that makes those people have a job. Without the Constitution you have no Contract with those people, and if they violate the Contract it can be invalidated and replaced.







Then there is Statutory Law, this is the Law that the Constitution says Congress can write, such as Law for “Commerce between the States, Indian Tribes and Foreign Nations”. The Controlled Substances Act, or the Patriot Act, or other Acts of Congress like that are what create “Statutory Law”, which is then Codified into the USC.







And last, but absolutely not least, is Case Law. This is the real Law. The Constitution may say something, but you may not interpret it the same as the Supreme Court, because they have been seeing cases for about 300 years now, and have been seeing situations in which the Constitution becomes more clearly defined in their eyes, and it gets passed down into case law.

The reason it seems to most people like your lawyer doesn’t do much and the Judge just makes Arbitrary decisions is because it takes time and effort to go through the years and years of Case Law, and actually find out if there is an argument for your Case. Your lawyer would much rather just look at what happened in that County, over the past 5 years or so, and just go based on that, and not deal with it any further, and you pay him. And maybe he’ll try to see if the Judge will answer a motion to Dismiss if you are lucky and got a good lawyer. If these layers would actually put in the effort to read all those books on the shelves in their office, from Cover to Cover, highlighting all the stuff they found to be profound; we would have a much better legal system.

Look up “Writ Writers”. Every lawyer should be able to write a Writ, but almost every single Writ Writer in America started as a Jailhouse Lawyer. Meaning: someone who was in Jail and learned the Law there, and not from ever stepping foot in a Law School. If you look up “Writ Writers” on Google it is going to bring up a bunch of stuff about people who learned Law from inside Jail.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

"You can't form this with no education. Let me give you an example. Jomo Kenyatta formed the [Kenyan] Revolution with no education, and in the end Jomo told those motherfuckers "I'm your brother I'll help you lead the Revolution but now I'm gonna oppress you". Another example Papa Doc in Haiti hated everything white, you couldn't put this white piece of paper in front of Papa Doc's face. But he moved all the white people out then he took over to be the oppressor, because of no education. If the people had been educated they would have said, we don't hate the white people we hate the oppressor, whether he be white, black, brown or yellow. So we need an educational program to find out what it's going to be in the finale. Jomo Kenyatta is called not a Revolutionary but an Ex-Revolutionary, so is Papa Doc, they brought on successful Revolutions. That thing in the Mau Maus and Bantu Freedom Fighters, all that kind of action. What we are talking about is the end, you don't judge Castro now, no one in this room can judge if Castro is going to be a Revolutionary. We're talking about things with China, the People's Republic, and even at the stage they're in now talking about going further into a Communistic State. Without education the people will take this local foundation and start stealing money because they won't understand how it is the people's thing anyway. You might get people caught up because they are poor and they want something, and if they aren't educated they'll want more, and before you know it they'll be capitalists and before you know it we'll have black imperialists" -Fred Hampton


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

"They’re not really aware that-They know some shits going on in this country somewhere but a lot of people out there don’t know where it’s at. They think it’s the black people doing it, you dig? That, “All those riots are causing my life to be miserable in all areas,“ you know. And they really haven’t focused in on the fact that it’s the pigs and their lynchers, the people who control the pigs, the power structure. Those bald headed businessmen at the chamber of commerce, you see. They’re not turned on to that power structure, they just know that life is becoming increasingly miserable for everybody.
But when they find out who it is that’s causing trouble, and who it is that’s making life miserable, and who it is that’s responsible for all their sons being murdered in Vietnam; when they get tuned in to that they’ll now be just like the Panthers. This is what we’re tuned into. We see what’s going on and more and more people are turning on to that.” -Eldridge Cleaver


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

Call the White House
202-456-9451, 202-456-9453, or 202-456-9431


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

And in case anyone is unaware, we have a 100% Win streak in the War on Christmas.

Year 1, Christians started declaring on YouTube that they would no longer put up Christmas Trees. The whole point is not to end Christmas, it is to prove that it is not a Christian Holiday, and form a Political Movement of Polytheism. After I created the #Fuckabee, we also got Megyn Kelly to take a hard stance on White Santa.

Year 2, "Waging a Real War on Christmas" became so Searched, that Google now Suggests it for you and Donald Trump actually picks up the fight. Then not really anything to do with the War on Christmas whatsoever, but Bill O'Reilly is fired.

This year, I will be creating Marijuana strains and I created the Non-Profit Organization, the Shaivite Temple, and we will win the War on Christmas Year after Year, as the Christians put their Pagan Trees in their Houses, and Idolize a Fat Elf for 2 Months, and call Hindus Idolaters.

Also, have you ever heard of Jack Herer? When I create these strains I will be following after his model, and I will be giving away Clones and Seeds for Free. He actually went to different places and set up Hydroponic and Indoor Soil Grows for people, but that was before States were legalizing it, so it was harder to spread. And he single handedly outdid the DEA day-by-day, meaning, every day he put more plants up than they took down. This is just one example of how things can get started. Everyone can be a part of it and find their own way to make a difference, this thread is full of ways to do that. I will be guiding anyone who wants guidance, and for example if you wanted to be part of spreading the strains, I will send you seeds when we have some. And we will be doing much more than that.

But we have Won every year, and we will continue building.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

I actually missed a Year in there, we have been winning the War on Christmas for 4 Years now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

So Trump seems to know he has 3 more Years before anything happens, and probably knows that the Congress has Elections next Year, so can't reach out to him as far as they are now, unless their constituents give them a Primary challenger that is a Trump or Joe Arpaio type person.

But I don't think Trump realizes that the Year after that, people are going to start running against him. He needs to start paying attention and thinking of Nicknames now if he wants to continue to be President. They are going to be coming to Debate him with information about things he has done (or hasn't).


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

Context

Obama was elected. This spurred both the left and the right, the left in attempting to define a new era where the president did not have to be a white man, and the right in the sense of states rights and separation from the Federal Government.

Out of this came the Tea Party. The historical Tea Party was about "Taxation without Representation" and the modern iteration of the Tea Party felt as if they were not properly represented by their Government. They claimed to support fighting the tyrannical Government. But once Ferguson happened, and Police started riots by being overbearing on Peaceful protesters, turning them into rioters, the Tea Party was proven to be a farce. Many of the same people who claimed to oppose a Tyrannical Government were in support of the Government when it came to Tyranny against that particular community. And the Tea Party disintegrated. But the Democratic party also took a hit, because Democrats did not take the position they would have in the past, they supported the Police and continue to support the Police, no matter how bad it gets.

But pieces of the Tea Party remained. In Congress a new batch of Republicans had been elected by the voters during the Tea Party boom, and they wanted to pull the mat out from under the Government and send it toppling, or so they said. What they really wanted was to be in control themselves.

An example of this is the Cu-De-Vote that was staged against Speaker Boehner, in which the Congress planned a vote and showed that they had overwhelming support for replacing the Speaker with a new Speaker. Then the Pope came to the US and Speaker Boehner stepped down on his own. Then there was a short period where no one was sure who would be speaker, and Paul Ryan (the current Speaker) avidly suggested that he did not want to be, and would not be, Speaker. But now he is Speaker.

Then the 2016 election happened. Around 20 Republicans ran for office, and Donald Trump took the lead. The new Congress said that they did not want him, they would have anyone but Trump. First most of their support was behind Marco Rubio, then it shifted to Ted Cruz. But they were unable to get ahead of Donald Trump.

Many of them did not want to align themselves with him, but they are in a position where they have to. A New York Condo builder has been elected as the Republican candidate, and they have to deal with that.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

In America they have convinced people of 2 opposite things. That you can protest your Government, and be holding up the values of your Government in doing so; and that the people Protesting the Government Hate America.

The people protesting generally believe that they can change something, simply by asking loud enough. And everyone else believes that they are causing problems.

If the Government is going to constantly, consistently, and through Policy, target, plan against, launch Counter Intelligence Against, people who protest. Then Protesters should not treat the Police as if anything is going to change simply because they ask Loud enough.

This has to be like a first encounter. Don't pretend the Police know who your group is, and understands your plight, and wants to help as long as you all don't get within 6-feet of the court house; Treat it like a first encounter with another Tribe with a different Culture. They will wear Helmets and Shields and stand in straight lines, and they will attempt to show strength through conformity. they will do what is called a "Show of Force", attempting to scare you into all just running away. They will grab people one by one to arrest them.

You have to be prepared. Something like a War Dance is the answer to the Show of Force, the Hawaiin Hakka Dance is a good example. Or even just banging on a bunch of upside down Trashcans or something, you just have to do a show of force back at them. Then it would probably be a good idea to have smoke Bombs, made using Potassium Nitrate or Potassium Chloride, and Sugar, and Wax as a Coloring agent if you want it to be Colored smoke. You just heat up the Sugar and Potassium substance, then once it has noticeably changed Color, dump it into Water Bottles and add a Wick. And then have a rope or something in order to hold behind the group of protesters so that people can not run away from the Police when they advance.

And if you set of 100 smoke bombs at once, or 1000 at once, it would be on the news and everyone else would start doing it to. Lewis and Clark went around the United States setting Plains on Fire because it was a signal to the Tribes that they were there and they wanted to meet them.

You can also get what is called "Kumkuma" which is Indian Colored Powered that are used as Dyes and Medicines and other things. And you can get that stuff and throw it and the Police and throw it at everyone else; and the message behind that action is that no one is different. That is what it literally means when they do it in India, so it would be a good message for everyone to be throwing that at the Police and at each other before the Police attacked.

I just think this is being approached wrong. Stop thinking these people want to hear how they can make things better for you.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

Here is some context for the Middle East.

First, Alexander the Great creates an empire from Macedonia to modern Pakistan. Then Rome takes over his empire, and eventually puts its headquarters in what is now Turkey ("Istanbul, not Constantinople"). Then the Byzantine Empire. Then the Moorish Empire. Then the Ottoman Empire. And the Persian Empire existed alongside all of these.

Then, World War I, Archduke Ferdinand is assassinated and everyone gets involved, the Ottoman Empire attacks Russia, etc. And at the end of World War I the Empires are dissolved and the Sykes-Picot agreement is signed. The Sykes-Picot agreement split the Middle East into regions controlled by Britain, France and Russia.

Then, Israel was formed, and soon after the British installed the Shah in Iran to take control of their oil company, now called British Petroleum (BP), and the Iranians Revolt, installing the Ayatollah. And Saddam Hussein was installed as a counter to Iran (Iraq's neighbor).

Then, there was the Afghan war where America funded Bin Laden to fight Russia, and then Iran Contra and all that. Then, Desert Storm (Basically like the Crimean-Russian issue now, except America went in to stop Iraq from taking parts of Kuwait; Bush Sr). And there was the Highway of Death in Kuwait. In this war Americans chased people through the desert while they set oil fields on fire. 

Then, Bin Laden (a member of a wealthy construction family, similar to the Trump's, who at this time has the respect of many Arabs because of his willingness to join in armed conflict despite his wealth) tells American soldiers to get out of Saudi Arabia and starts telling people to kill America troops if they don't leave, and eventually he is kicked out of Saudi Arabia and accepted as a guest by the Taliban. Then, 9/11 and Operation Iraqi Freedom (under Bush Jr), which erroneously connected Bin Laden to Saddam, and America killed Saddam. Then America basically shut down Iraq while they tried to figure out what to do, and Iraqis became radical because their home was turned into a non-ending war zone. ISIS was already in the works during this time, there were receipts and everything showing that they were paying people. Then Obama took Soldiers out of Iraq Leaving Trucks, Guns, Tanks, etc. Syria went crazy because Asad started killing his own people and the Syrian Revolution and groups like Al Qaeda got all mixed together because it was either join a violent group or be caught in the crossfire, because America isn't coming to help, then ISIS started robbing banks. They let Al Bagdhadi out of Guantanamo, believing he was harmless, but he had seen some horrible stuff happen to people there. So he declared the Caliphate and started the beheadings. Then ISIS took territory and oil fields. And now ISIS is like the Police in Mosul and Raqqa, etc, and the Syrian people are caught inbetween Assad and ISIS.

So that is where the Middle East is at. Plus the Kurds who have been caught between all of this (in Syria, Iraq, Turkey and Iran) for 3,000 years, Rebelling against all these Empires, and now helping the US for years. And Armenia is on the edge of all of it, but Turkey and Armenia aren't really considered the Middle East, more like the Near East or "Eurasia".


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

"The state is suffering from two opposite vices, avarice and luxury; two plagues which, in the past, have been the ruin of every great empire." -Livy

"It is when fortune is the most propitious that she is least to be trusted." -Livy

"Nowhere are our calculations more frequently upset than in war." -Livy

"He would not anticipate those counsels which are rather bestowed by circumstances on men, than by men on circumstances." -Livy

"I observe that while several modern writers deal with particular wars and certain matters connected with them, no one, as far as I am aware, has even attempted to inquire critically when and whence the general and comprehensive scheme of events originated and how it led up to the end. I therefore thought it quite necessary not to leave unnoticed or allow to pass into oblivion this the finest and most beneficent of the performances of Fortune. For though she is ever producing something new and ever playing a part in the lives of men, she has not in a single instance ever accomplished such a work, ever achieved such a triumph, as in our own times. We can no more hope to perceive this from histories dealing with particular events than to get at once a notion of the form of the whole world, its disposition and order, by visiting, each in turn, the most famous cities, or indeed by looking at separate plans of each: a result by no means likely. He indeed who believes that by studying isolated histories he can acquire a fairly just view of history as a whole, is, as it seems to me, much in the case of one, who, after having looked at the dissevered limbs of an animal once alive and beautiful, fancies he has been as good as an eyewitness of the creature itself in all its action and grace." -Polybius

"It is a course which perhaps would not have been necessary had it been possible to form a state composed of wise men, but as every multitude is fickle, full of lawless desires, unreasoned passion, and violent anger, the multitude must be held in by invisible terrors and suchlike pageantry. For this reason I think, not that the ancients acted rashly and at haphazard in introducing among the people notions concerning the gods and beliefs in the terrors of hell, but that the moderns are most rash and foolish in banishing such beliefs." -Polybius

"Had previous chroniclers neglected to speak in praise of History in general, it might perhaps have been necessary for me to recommend everyone to choose for study and welcome such treatises as the present, since men have no more ready corrective of conduct than knowledge of the past. But all historians, one may say without exception, and in no half-hearted manner, but making this the beginning and end of their labour, have impressed on us that the soundest education and training for a life of active politics is the study of History, and that surest and indeed the only method of learning how to bear bravely the vicissitudes of fortune, is to recall the calamities of others. Evidently therefore no one, and least of all myself, would think it his duty at this day to repeat what has been so well and so often said. For the very element of unexpectedness in the events I have chosen as my theme will be sufficient to challenge and incite everyone, young and old alike, to peruse my systematic history. For who is so worthless or indolent as not to wish to know by what means and under what system of polity the Romans in less than fifty-three years have succeeded in subjecting nearly the whole inhabited world to their sole government — a thing unique in history? Or who again is there so passionately devoted to other spectacles or studies as to regard anything as of greater moment than the acquisition of this knowledge?" -Polybius

"How striking and grand is the spectacle presented by the period with which I purpose to deal, will be most clearly apparent if we set beside and compare with the Roman dominion the most famous empires of the past, those which have formed the chief theme of historians. Those worthy of being thus set beside it and compared are these. The Persians for a certain period possessed a great rule and dominion, but so often as they ventured to overstep the boundaries of Asia they imperilled not only the security of this empire, but their own existence. The Lacedaemonians, after having for many years disputed the hegemony of Greece, at length attained it but to hold it uncontested for scarce twelve years. The Macedonian rule in Europe extended but from the Adriatic region to the Danube, which would appear a quite insignificant portion of the continent. Subsequently, by overthrowing the Persian empire they became supreme in Asia also. But though their empire was now regarded as the greatest geographically and politically that had ever existed, they left the larger part of the inhabited world as yet outside it. For they never even made a single attempt to dispute possession of Sicily, Sardinia, or Libya, and the most warlike nations of Western Europe were, to speak the simple truth, unknown to them. But the Romans have subjected to their rule not portions, but nearly the whole of the world and possess an empire which is not only immeasurably greater than any which preceded it, but need not fear rivalry in the future. In the course of this work it will become more clearly intelligible by what steps this power was acquired, and it will also be seen how many and how great advantages accrue to the student from the systematic treatment of history" -Polybius

"When a state after having passed with safety through many and great dangers arrives at the higher degree of power, and possesses an entire and undisputed sovereignty, it is manifest that the long continuance of prosperity must give birth to costly and luxurious manners, and that the minds of men will be heated with ambitious contests, and become too eager and aspiring in the pursuit of dignities. And as those evils are continually increased, the desire of power and rule, along with the imagined ignominy of remaining in a subject state, will first begin to work the ruin of the republic; arrogance and luxury will afterwards advance it; and in the end the change will be completed by the people; when the avarice of some is found to injure and oppress them, and the ambition of others swells their vanity, and poisons them with flattering hopes. For then, being inflamed with rage, and following only the dictates of their passions, they no longer will submit to any control, or be contented with an equal share of the administration, in conjunction with their rules; but will draw to themselves the entire sovereignty and supreme direction of all affairs. When this is done, the government will assume indeed the fairest of all names, that of a free and popular state; but will in truth be the greatest of all evils, the government of the multitude." -Polybius


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

And if anyone is wondering why I have not been making videos, some people may remember when I was on that Atheist YouTube show as the token Religious Person. That was when I came up with the Theory that because Dung Beetles/Scarabs have been proven to follow the Moon and the Sun and the Stars, that they probably drew the first Maps (rolling dung balls around), which when noticed by Humans became Nabta Playa; then Wired Magazine ran with that, but from the Atheist perspective, saying that they "accidentally" worshipped the Scarab. That is also around the same time that I was talking about making Weightloss Marijuana all over the place, and Bethenney Frankle announced that she was going to make "Skinny Girl" Marijuana, but never actually did it (those are the strains I am making now, they with be Flavors with THCv, meaning Flavors and Weightloss, also good for Diabetes, and THCv is more potent by weight than THC).

Those Atheists got mad when I left their show, and they all got together to get me kicked off YouTube by false flagging me. Then instead of dealing with that I went to Texas to Fight my Religious Marijuana case from 2010, which I won while I was there in 2015.

But now I am back in Colorado, and I am creating a new strain, so I am making videos again.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2017)

i jack off on pictures of your sister.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

Btw, this Weekend I will switch to Flower, which means 2 Months from this coming weekend, I will be harvesting most of these plants. So this is going to happen pretty quickly, and I will be collecting seeds for the first phase of the news strains at that time.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

Colorado did something different than other States, Colorado added Marijuana Legalization to its Constitution. Marijuana is not just “Regulated” in Colorado, it is a Right. Every Citizen of Colorado 21 and over, has a right to grow 6 plants per person over 21; according to the Colorado State Constitution.









(Bhang being distributed for the Holi Festival)



Colorado Marijuana Code



The Colorado Marijuana Code completely ignores Religion though, as it has not been brought up yet in this Context.



_Colorado State Constitution_

_Article XVIII_

_Amendment 64_

_(1)_

_(a) IN THE INTEREST OF THE EFFICIENT USE OF LAW ENFORCEMENT RESOURCES, ENHANCING REVENUE FOR PUBLIC PURPOSES, AND INDIVIDUAL FREEDOM, THE PEOPLE OF THE STATE OF COLORADO FIND AND DECLARE THAT THE USE OF MARIJUANA SHOULD BE LEGAL FOR PERSONS TWENTY-ONE YEARS OF AGE OR OLDER AND TAXED IN A MANNER SIMILAR TO ALCOHOL._



_(2)_

_Definitions._

_AS USED IN THIS SECTION, UNLESS THE CONTEXT OTHERWISE REQUIRES,_



_(h) “MARIJUANA CULTIVATION FACILITY” MEANS AN ENTITY LICENSED TO CULTIVATE, PREPARE, AND PACKAGE MARIJUANA AND SELL MARIJUANA TO RETAIL MARIJUANA STORES, TO MARIJUANA PRODUCT MANUFACTURING FACILITIES, AND TO OTHER MARIJUANA CULTIVATION FACILITIES, BUT NOT TO CONSUMERS._



_(i) “MARIJUANA ESTABLISHMENT” MEANS A MARIJUANA CULTIVATION FACILITY, A MARIJUANA TESTING FACILITY, A MARIJUANA PRODUCT MANUFACTURING FACILITY, OR A RETAIL MARIJUANA STORE._



_(m) “MEDICAL MARIJUANA CENTER” MEANS AN ENTITY LICENSED BY A STATE AGENCY TO SELL MARIJUANA AND MARIJUANA PRODUCTS PURSUANT TO SECTION 14 OF THIS ARTICLE AND THE COLORADO MEDICAL MARIJUANA CODE._



Notice that is says that it should be Regulated like Alcohol, in accordance with the will of the people of Colorado, so here is the Colorado Alcohol Code’s rules about Religion.



Colorado Alcohol Code



_ARTICLE 47, TITLE 12, C.R.S._

_Part I- General Provisions_

_12-47-106_

_Exemptions._

_(1)_

_The provisions of this article shall not apply to the sale or distribution of sacramental wines sold and used for religious purposes._



And in the Federal Code right now, there is a Tax Exemption for Cider that is Produced and Sold without Bubbles and not called Wine. It can be found under USC Title 26, S 5042, (a), (1).



If Marijuana is going to be Regulated like Alcohol, then Sale, Distribution and Use of Religious Marijuana can not be taxed. And this is not even a stretch to say that Religion should not be taxed, that is simply the way it works. The case Walz v. Tax Comm’n of City of New York 397 U.S. 664 (1970), set the standard that has since then been followed.

https://supreme.justia.com/cases/federal/us/397/664/case.html



And if we look at the Volstead Act, the Act of Congress which made Alcohol Prohibition (the 18th Amendment) an actual Enforced Law; the Volstead Act included Religious Exemptions for Alcohol use. You can not stop people from using their Sacraments, Celebrating their Festivals, and Consuming the Body of their Lords and Saviors.

http://mdk12.msde.maryland.gov/instruction/curriculum/social_studies/ne/ne_volstead.pdf



And we all know about the 1st Amendment Religious Protections, but with all this other Evidence that shouldn’t even be necessary to bring up.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)

In Texas there are 2 important Laws specifically related to Marijuana, and a few that are specific to Religion but do incorporate Marijuana in this context.



First,

*The Texas Controlled Substances Act*
(Notice it says Sativa, no Indica mentioned in the law)



_(26) “Marihuana” means the plant Cannabis sativa L., whether growing or not, the seeds of that plant, and every compound, manufacture, salt, derivative, mixture, or preparation of that plant or its seeds. The term does not include:_

_(A) the resin extracted from a part of the plant or a compound, manufacture, salt, derivative, mixture, or preparation of the resin;_

_(B) the mature stalks of the plant or fiber produced from the stalks;_

_(C) oil or cake made from the seeds of the plant;_

_(D) a compound, manufacture, salt, derivative, mixture, or preparation of the mature stalks, fiber, oil, or cake; or_

_(E) the sterilized seeds of the plant that are incapable of beginning germination._

_(27) “Medical purpose” means the use of a controlled substance for relieving or curing a mental or physical disease or infirmity._

_(2 “Medication order” means an order from a practitioner to dispense a drug to a patient in a hospital for immediate administration while the patient is in the hospital or for emergency use on the patient’s release from the hospital._





_Sec. 481.111. EXEMPTIONS_

_(e) Sections 481.120, 481.121, 481.122, and 481.125 do not apply to a person who engages in the acquisition, possession, production, cultivation, delivery, or disposal of a raw material used in or by-product created by the production or cultivation of low-THC cannabis if the person:_

_(1) for an offense involving possession only of marihuana or drug paraphernalia, is a patient for whom low-THC cannabis is prescribed under Chapter 169, Occupations Code, or the patient’s legal guardian, and the person possesses low-THC cannabis obtained under a valid prescription from a dispensing organization; or_

_(2) is a director, manager, or employee of a dispensing organization and the person, solely in performing the person’s regular duties at the organization, acquires, possesses, produces, cultivates, dispenses, or disposes of:_

_(A) in reasonable quantities, any low-THC cannabis or raw materials used in or by-products created by the production or cultivation of low-THC cannabis; or_

_(B) any drug paraphernalia used in the acquisition, possession, production, cultivation, delivery, or disposal of low-THC cannabis._

_(f) For purposes of Subsection (e):_

_(1) “Dispensing organization” has the meaning assigned by Section 487.001._

_(2) “Low-THC cannabis” has the meaning assigned by Section 169.001, Occupations Code._





*The Texas Compassionate Use Act*
The Medical Marijuana Laws in Texas, dispensaries open in 2018 all over the State



_Sec. 487.001. DEFINITIONS. In this chapter:_

_(1) “Department” means the Department of Public Safety._

_(2) “Director” means the public safety director of the department._

_(3) “Dispensing organization” means an organization licensed by the department to cultivate, process, and dispense low-THC cannabis to a patient for whom low-THC cannabis is prescribed under Chapter 169, Occupations Code._

_(4) “Low-THC cannabis” has the meaning assigned by Section 169.001, Occupations Code._

_Added by Acts 2015, 84th Leg., R.S., Ch. 301 (S.B. 339), Sec. 1, eff. June 1, 2015._

_339), Sec. 1, eff. June 1, 2015._

_339), Sec. 1, eff. June 1, 2015._

_339), Sec. 1, eff. June 1, 2015._

_169.004, Occupations Code, the name and date of birth of the patient, the dosage prescribed, the means of administration ordered, and the total amount of low-THC cannabis required to fill the patient’s prescription; and_

_(2) a record of each amount of low-THC cannabis dispensed by a dispensing organization to a patient under a prescription._

_(b) The department shall ensure the registry:_

_(1) is designed to prevent more than one qualified physician from registering as the prescriber for a single patient;_

_(2) is accessible to law enforcement agencies and dispensing organizations for the purpose of verifying whether a patient is one for whom low-THC cannabis is prescribed and whether the patient’s prescriptions have been filled; and_

_(3) allows a physician qualified to prescribe low-THC cannabis under Section 169.002, Occupations Code, to input safety and efficacy data derived from the treatment of patients for whom low-THC cannabis is prescribed under Chapter 169, Occupations Code._

_Added by Acts 2015, 84th Leg., R.S., Ch. 301 (S.B. 339), Sec. 1, eff. June 1, 2015._





Now that Texas has Legalized Medical Marijuana, they have forsaken the argument against Religious Marijuana. And it’s not just Texas, the Federal Government, including the DEA has done the same in cases like Gonzales V O Centro through DEA form 225. Because DEA form 225 exists for Corporate Entities to use, Religions are now Free to do the same without DEA form 225.





*Texas Bill of Rights*


Sec. 6. FREEDOM OF WORSHIP.

All men have a natural and indefeasible right to worship Almighty God according to the dictates of their own consciences. No man shall be compelled to attend, erect or support any place of worship, or to maintain any ministry against his consent. No human authority ought, in any case whatever, to control or interfere with the rights of conscience in matters of religion, and no preference shall ever be given by law to any religious society or mode of worship. But it shall be the duty of the Legislature to pass such laws as may be necessary to protect equally every religious denomination in the peaceable enjoyment of its own mode of public worship.





*Texas Religious Freedom Restoration Act*


ec. 110.001. DEFINITIONS. (a) In this chapter:

(1) “Free exercise of religion” means an act or refusal to act that is substantially motivated by sincere religious belief.



Sec. 110.002. APPLICATION.

(a) This chapter applies to any ordinance, rule, order, decision, practice, or other exercise of governmental authority.

(b) This chapter applies to an act of a government agency, in the exercise of governmental authority, granting or refusing to grant a government benefit to an individual.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 10, 2017)

#TacoTrucksOnEveryCorner 
#TacoTruckààchaquecoin 
#TacoTrucksanjederEcke 
#हरकोनेपरटैकोट्रक 
#CamionTacoadogniangolo 
#TacoCaminhõesemcadaesquina


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 10, 2017)

#TacoTrucksOnEveryCorner is not about Hillary Clinton. She did not create it, I did, and she did not embrace it as much as she should have.

If anyone is wondering how it started Joy Reid was on and she was interviewing Trump's Hispanic outreach guy, and he said that he believed in a wall because "my people are a dominant people, and if you start letting them in, then pretty soon you will have taco trucks every corner".

So I changed it to #TacoTrucksOnEveryCorner so it was more of a Demand than a fear, and started sharing it everywhere, and on all the videos that people started posting of him saying that about Mexicans. And Then I started retweeting anyone that said it, and at first it was just a few people, but after a few hours it was like 5 people every second.

It's not about Hillary though, it is about the Wall.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 23, 2017)

THIS IS THE RELEASE OF THE FIRST RELIGIOUS CRYPTOCURRENCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Temple Coin Wallet Download
http://shaivitetemple.org/temple-coin-download-wallet-mine-coin/
300 Coins per block, you can only earn from the first 10,000 blocks, after that the only way to earn is an 8% yearly interest on your Wallet. You have to have the coins in your wallet for 8 hrs before they start gaining interest. If you want to learn more about that, google "Proof of Stake" and/or "Staking Altcoins".
Download the wallet (download the zip, unzip, and double click the file), and send me your Wallet address, and I will send you 1,000 Free Temple Coins within 24 Hours.
Your wallet address will look something like this
1Piu6v6MnKs4scteTBemTzLk7jYQHeMgkf
Just put it in the comments and I will send you 1,000 Temple Coins.


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 23, 2017)

Just to keep everyone updated. For the first month, I will not be trying to get Temple Coin on an Exchange.For the First Month I will just be telling people to create Wallets, and I will send them 1,000 Free Temple Coins if they send me their Wallet address, and people can Mine Coins for the first 7 days (1 day is already up, only 6 left); and those Coins will grow at an 8% rate per year. After the 7 Days, Temple Coin will become a Bounty Coin. So if you want more than 1,000 Coins, and you are not able to Mine, you will be able to get Temple Coins for doing various things. For example, we might need a Flyer written up, or another Logo, or a new Node Opened, or some other random thing, and we will begin to distribute Coins as Bounties for simple tasks.

Consider this the Temple Coin ICO, and it doesn't cost you any money. Then, after about a Month, we will go to the Exchanges and these Coins you have will be worth money.


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Dec 23, 2017)

What can I purchase with Temple Coins? Can I buy some quality smoke?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 24, 2017)

Finshaggy said:


> Just to keep everyone updated. For the first month, I will not be trying to get Temple Coin on an Exchange.For the First Month I will just be telling people to create Wallets, and I will send them 1,000 Free Temple Coins if they send me their Wallet address, and people can Mine Coins for the first 7 days (1 day is already up, only 6 left); and those Coins will grow at an 8% rate per year. After the 7 Days, Temple Coin will become a Bounty Coin. So if you want more than 1,000 Coins, and you are not able to Mine, you will be able to get Temple Coins for doing various things. For example, we might need a Flyer written up, or another Logo, or a new Node Opened, or some other random thing, and we will begin to distribute Coins as Bounties for simple tasks.
> 
> Consider this the Temple Coin ICO, and it doesn't cost you any money. Then, after about a Month, we will go to the Exchanges and these Coins you have will be worth money.


You should start that pitch out with..
Hello! I am a Nigerian prince


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2017)

Excessive_Toker said:


> What can I purchase with Temple Coins? Can I buy some quality smoke?


At this stage, it can only be used for purchasing sexual favors from the priest.

Thank you for your enquiry.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2018)

And for anyone that needs this completely explained, I am about to completely explain it.
https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@marsresident/here-is-everything-you-need-to-start-a-large-scale-project-minting-your-own-money

So, what problem am I Solving here? Why isn't Steemit enough?

Steemit is not an end result, it is an example. And to prove how wrong the implementation was (not detrimental, just impairing), you need look no further than the Namesake. Steemit is meant to be a Copy of Reddit, but with Money being given out for Votes. And that is a great idea, I am not discounting that.

But here is the Problem I am solving. There are already websites where people make Money. People make Money on Youtube, people make money by using their Twitter Followers to advertise for Tide or Iphone, or whatever Snoop Dogg can sell on his feed (nothing against Snoop, and I am not finished explaining yet), and people are on Instagram all day hoping to make a Brand that they can sell, or become a Model; then on Facebook people are using their Pages and Feeds to sell things.

And Youtube, that is the best example of the Problem that needs Solving. YouTube has Adsense which allows you to be paid, directly to a Bank Account. But you have to apply, and give them your Social Security Number, then actually earning money on YouTube is nearly impossible unless you get a sponsor, and join a network of Youtubers who you can have your videos attached to. And it doesn't matter really how many likes you get, or comments, it is all about views. And on top of that, you have to put ads in your videos that have nothing to do with your videos at all, and people don't really watch or click on anyways. Steemit is the example, Youtube is the Problem, are you starting to undersstand the Solution?

Now, further, Forums. Most people don't use forums, but there are examples like the Joe Rogan Forum, where there are MMA people, and DMT people, and Conspiracy Theorists, and random people, all in 1 place. And Joe Rogan has a Podcast, where he has Advertisers who pay him money to sell you things. But you do not make any money off of Joe Rogan. To Joe Rogan you are a product that he can sell to Audible, or Snack Boxes or whatever company he is selling things for that day. But if he created a Blockchain for his Forum, the whole community could be creating wealth for him and themselves. Same for any other Youtuber, or Podcaster, or Blogger or anyone with a Forum.

Then, not just YouTube, a website like BlogTalkRadio could put their website on a Blockchain, and everyone making Podcasts there could earn money straight off the Blockchain.

Once every website that wants to offer you money is on a Blockchain, you will be able to not only be able to Democratically earn money on a Website like Steemit by liking other people's Content and getting likes. But you will Democratically be able to choose which website you want to earn on.


And if anyone is wondering how this all = money. It is through the exchanges. You trade these coins for Bitcoins, then you can cash those out into your Bank, or you can do things like buy Gift Cards on Gyft.


----------

